# [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!



## DaStash (16. Februar 2009)

*[Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Dem Chaos Computer Club (CCC) wurde von einem Informanten eine Kopie des Netzsperren-Vertrages zugespielt, der für die Regulierung des Internets zuständig ist. Aus diesem Dokument geht hervor, dass die führenden Internet-Provider aus Deutschland dazu verpflichtet werden bestimmte Seiten, vorzugsweise mit kinderpornographischen Inhalten die aus einer Liste des BKA´s entnommen werden, zu sperren.

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass die Provider dazu verpflichtet werden sollen diese Filterlisten geheim zu halten, was somit den Missbrauch Tür und Angel öffnet. 

Es wird vermutet, dass das Vorgehen gegen Kinderpornografie nur als Schutzschirm für die Einrichtung von Filter -und Zensurmaßnahmen für das Internet mißbraucht wird. Dies belegt die Tatsache, dass ansonsten keine weiteren Maßnahmen, in Form von Strafverfolgung, gegen solche Seiten unternommen werden. Als weiteren Beleg dafür ist der inoffizielle Weg über die AGB-Änderung zu sehen. Nach Expertenmeinung wäre eine solche Initiative über die üblichen Gesetztesverfahren verfassungsrechtlich höchst bedenklich und würde somit spätestens beim Einreichen einer Klage vor dem Verfassungsgericht scheitern.

 Link zum Artikel 
 Link zum BKA Vertrag 

@PCGH Redaktion
Ich fände es wirklich begrüßenswert, wenn ihr zu diesem Thema, besonders bezugnehmend zu der bereits  veröffentlichten News  zu diesem Thema, einen Relaunch machen würdet oder das Thema noch einmal seperat ansprecht.

*Artikel zum Thema:*
Die Argumente für Kinderporno-Sperren laufen ins Leere(17.04.2009)

*Videostreams zum Thema:*
Bush@N-TV(23.04.2009)

*Update:*
Gesetzesentwurf

*Update 17.04.2009:*
Heute wurde in Berlin im Bundespresseamt der Vertrag für die legitime "Zensur" von Kinderpornoseiten per Provider unterschrieben. Aber handelt es sich wirklich dabei um einen Sieg gegen Kinderpornografie?
Mehr dazu bei spiegel.de

*Update 21.04.2009:*
Aktuelle Beschlussvorlage, mit deutlicher Ausweitung der Zensurmaßnahme und einer Providerverpflichtung zur Umsetzung dieser Maßnahme inklusive protokollieren der Verbindungszugriffe, des geplanten Entwurfes für die gesetzliche Grundlage von Internetsperren-/Zensur.
Quelle zur News

Abstimmung des europäischen Parlamentes(Industrieausschuss) über eine einheitliche Regelung für Internetsperren
Quelle zur News

*UPDATE 22.04.2009:*
Am 5. Mai findet die EU Abstimmung zum Aktenzeichen *COD/2007/0247* statt. Alle die daran interessiert, dass das Internet ein freies, unzensiertes Medium bleibt sollten dies zum Ausdruck bringen.
Unter folgendem Link erfahrt ihr mehr dazu.
Quelle zur News

*UPDATE* *27.04.2009*
Kaum ist die Sperrung von Kinderpornigrafischen Sites offiziell in Kraft getreten, schon werden Forderungen nach weiteren Sperrungen anderer Inhalte laut. Referatsleiter Heinrich Siever, des hessischen Innenministeriums, fordert jüngst Seiten mit urheberrechtlich bedenklichen Inhalt und ausländische Glücksspielseiten auch auf eine annonyme Zensurliste wie bei den KiPo´s zu setzen. Den Providern rät er dies generell in den AGB´s so festzuhalten, dass rechtswiedrige Taten unterbunden werden können. Interessant ist auch seine Auffassung des Fernmeldegeheimnisses: "_Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Fernmeldegeheimnis nur für die Kommunikation zwischen Menschen und nicht für die Kommunikation zwischen Maschinen gilt"_
Quelle zur News

*UPDATE 29.04.2009*
Beschluss zur EU weiten Umsetzung von Internetzensur. In dem Entwurf geht es wie bekannt, um das Sperren von KiPoseiten. Dazu sollen alle Mitgliedsländer verpflichtet werden, die sen in nationales Recht umzuwandeln und anzuwenden. Wie auch bei dem Entwurf in Deutschland, gibt es keine klaren technischen Spezifikationen, wie das genau umgesetzt werden soll.
Quelle zur News

*UPDATE 04.05.2099*
Petition gegen Internetsperren.
So, da es hier nun schon von Einigen angekündigt wurde, hier nochmal eine offizielle News, mit einer kleinen inhaltlichen Zusammenfassung zu dem Thema und die damit einhergehende Petition.
Quelle zur News
Quelle zur Petition

*UPDATE 11.05.2009*
Nachdem ein Bundesbürger, im Rahmen des Informationsfreiheitsgesetzes, einen Antrag stellte, um Einsicht in die Netzsperrenvereinbarung zwischen dem BKA und den Serviceprovidern zu erhalten, wurde dies mit der Begründung abgelehnt, dass somit die öffentliche Sicherheit gefährdet ist, genau gesagt, dass so den potenziellen Tätern die Möglichkeit eingeräumt wird, anhand dieser Information(Zeit für Aktualisierung der Liste und technische Abläufe) ihre "Straftaten" dementsprechend anzupassen. Des Weiteren teilte das BKA mit, dass es sich bei den Verträgen um geistiges Eigentum des BKA´s und deren Vertragspartnern handele, welche als solche geschütz sind. Stellt sich die Frage ob der Unwille, seitens des BKA´s, Transparenz zu zeigen, wirklich diesen beiden Punkten zugeschrieben werden kann oder ob sich die Befürchtungen von den Datenschützern und Bürgerrechtsaktivisten bewahrheiten und das BKA etwas zu verbergen hat. Genaueres wird man wohl erst erfahren, wenn auf Umwegen eventuell eine Vertragskopie zugespielt wird.
Quelle zur News

*UPDATE 11.06.2009*
Langsam scheint in der Koalition Einigung bezüglich der geplanten Internetsperren zu bestehen. So einigte man sich in dem Punkt der automatischen Überwachung der Zugriffsversuche darüber, diese explizit auszuschliessen. Auch soll jetzt ein unabhängiges Gremium einen Einblick in die Filterliste haben können um stichprobenartig diese auf etwaige Fehler zu überprüfen. 
Quelle zur News

*UPDATE 11.06.2009 #2*
CDU-Abgeordneter will Netzfilter auf Onlinespiele ausweiten
So bestätigen sich die Befürchtungen von den Gegner der Internetzensurpläne der Bundesregierung, dass die geplante Maßnahme und die damit geschaffene Infrastruktur auch auf andere Themengebiete, wie der aktuellen Killerspieldebatte, ausgeweitet werden soll.
Quelle zur News

*UPDATE 12.06.2009*
Die Opposition steht bekannter Maßen nicht hinter den Regierungsplänen bezüglich diesen Themas, dass ist soweit bekannt. Nun aber werden immer mehr Stimmen laut die sich gegen diese Initiative aussprechen. Besonders aus Reihen der SPD-Basis wird immer mehr Kritik laut. Somit schwindet zunehmenst der Rückhalt der großen Koalition, dieses Thema in der geplanten Form überhaupt mehrheitlich durchzusetzen. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass dieser zunehmende und berechtige Trend, dieses Thema kritisch zu betrachten anhält und letzendlich das Vorhaben jedoch nicht die Intension an sich, zu Fall bringt.
Quelle zur News

*UPDATE 02.07.2009*
Der AK Zensur und der ehemalige Bundestagsabgeordnete der SPD Jörg Tauss, werden jeweil seperat Verfassungsklage gegen das neue Zensurgesetzt(Netzsperren), gegen KiPo, einreichen.
Während der AK Zensur sich eher inhaltlich mit den Verfassungskomplikationen auseinandersetzt ziehlt der Herr Tauss, der mitlerweile zu der Piratenpartei gewechselt ist, auf ecklatante Verfahrensfehler in der Abstimmung über den Gesetzesentwurf ab.
Quelle Zur News

*UPDATE 13.07.2009*
Der "Arbeitskreis Zensur(AK Zensur)" hofft nach der Verabschiedung des "Zugangserschwerungsgesetzes(Netz-Sperren)", durch den Bundestag und den Bundesrat, dass Inkrafttreten zum ersten August, durch einen offenen Brief an den Bundespräsidenten Horst Köhler, der letzendlich das Gesetz mit seiner Unterschrift bestätigt/freigibt, zu verhindern.

Zitat AK-Zensur(Rechtsanwalt Thomas Stadler):"_Das Zugangserschwerungsgesetz ist offenkundig nicht verfassungskonform, und zwar sowohl aus formalen wie auch aus inhaltlichen Gründen. Es mangelt dem Bund an der Gesetzgebungs- und Verwaltungskompetenz in diesem Bereich und das Gesetzgebungsverfahren war massiv fehlerbehaftet. Das Gesetz ist nicht geeignet, den erhofften Zweck -- die Verringerung von Zugriffen auf kinderpornographische Inhalte -- zu erreichen. Besonders bedenklich ist dabei, dass die Entscheidung darüber, ob statt anderen Maßnahmen eine Sperre von Internetseiten durchgeführt wird, einzelne Beamte des BKA fällen. Der Gesetzgeber überlässt zudem die Entscheidung über die Art der Sperren und damit die Tiefe des Grundrechtseingriffs der Privatwirtschaft, was ebenfalls gegen das Grundgesetz verstößt. Das Gesetz muss verfassungsrechtlich als insgesamt unverhältnismäßig bezeichnet werden._" 
Quelle zur News

*UPDATE 15.08.2009*
Wie erwartet wird abermals gefordert, dass die Internetsperren auf andere Themenbereiche ausgeweitet werden. Gegenüber der Bild fordert der Bayerischen Innenministers "Joachim Hermann", die Internetzensurmaßnahmen auf rechtsextreme Seiten auszubauen. Im Gegensatz zu ähnlichen Äußerungen aus der Vergangenheit, läßt Diese keinen Interpretationsspielraum zu. Somit wird jetzt offiziell schon einmal an einer Ausweitungen der Sperren in den Köpfen der Menschen gearbeitet. Bleibt nur noch die Frage, wann diese dann auch umgesetzt wird.
Quelle zur News

*UPDATE 11.09.2009*
*"Nichts verstanden"* hat wiedereinmal unsere Justizministerin Frau Zypris, wenn man sich mal ihr aktuelles Interview in der TAZ anschaut. Verständnisvoll jedoch ahnungslos versucht sie die Vorgehensweise der SPD mit diesem Thema schönzureden. Gleichzeit läßt sie keine Möglichkeit aus, den Piraten und somit, aus ihrer Sicht, der ganzen Netzgemeinde fehlende politische Professionalität und insbesonderes fehlende Programmatik bei den Piraten, siehe folgendes Zitat(Frau Zypris):_"Es reicht nicht, wenn sich die Programmatik einer Partei darin erschöpft, einem Lebensgefühl Ausdruck zu verleihen nach dem Motto: wir sind jung, wir kennen das Netz und ihr Alten versteht davon nichts."_
Quelle zur News

*UPDATE 14.09.2009*
Hier nun die Neuauflage des mittlerweile legändären "Du bist Terrorist"-Videos. Es heißt "Rette deine Freiheit" und hinterleuchtet die bereits angesprochenen Themen und zeigt neue drohende und bestehende Szenarien auf.
Fazit: Sehr empfehlenswert!
Quelle zur News

*UPDATE 25.09.2009*
Trotz Aufforderung der EU den Entwurf bis zum 08.10.2009 vorzulegen, halte das BKA diesen immernoch unter Geheimhaltungspflicht und plane statt dessen die notwändigen Prozesse und Verfahren abschzuschliesen sowie die Richtlinien, druckausübend auf die Provider, festzulegen. 
Quelle zur News

MfG
DaStash


----------



## Overlocked (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wollen wir hoffen, dass die Liste in guten Händen bleibt und endlich diese Seiten gesperrt werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Darauf kannst du lange hoffen, ohne Kontrolle können die ja machen was sie wollen...


----------



## DaStash (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Darauf kannst du lange hoffen, ohne Kontrolle können die ja machen was sie wollen...


Genau das ist ja das Problem. Wenn sie schon so etwas machen, dann bitte auch transparent, so das man evtl. ein Veto einlegen kann.

MfG


----------



## Creepkiller1000 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Überlegt doch mal, wenn sie das transparent machen würden, würden sie ja zu nix kommen, weil ihre "guten vorschläge" alle abgelehnt würden...

also müssen sie diesen weg gehen......

Wenn es nur gegen Kinderpornographie ist, danndüfren sie es mienetwegen so amchen, aber wie gesagt, die Möglichleiten die das BKA dadurch erhält sind mir unheimlich...

naja, mal sehen was so kommt... 

bin auf weitere news gespannt


----------



## DaStash (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Creepkiller1000 schrieb:


> Überlegt doch mal, wenn sie das transparent machen würden, würden sie ja zu nix kommen, weil ihre "guten vorschläge" alle abgelehnt würden...


Wieso? Wenn es sich ausschliesslich um das Thema Kinderpornografie handeln würde, denke ich könnte man mit einem breitem Konsenz rechnen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass selbst unter Ausschluß von Instrumentenmissbrauch, diese Methode gegen Kinderpornografie so gut wie nichts bringt, wenn man nicht strafrechtlich, insbesondere außerhalb Deutschland, im Zusammenschluss mit anderen Ländern um international agieren zu können, tätig wird.

MfG


----------



## strider11f (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Den Absätzen 4-6 des verlinkten Artikels ist wirklich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Imoh ist es eine Schande das die Familienministerin das Thema für die Installation solcher Maßnahmen
mißbraucht.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Oje..., kaum macht der Staat was gegen solch Schmutz, schon werden Datenschützer hellhörig und *vermuten* ein Unheil dahinter.
> 
> Das die Strafverfolgungsbehörden nicht weiter gegen solche Website Betreiber vorgeht ist wohl auch nur ein absurder Gedanke.
> 
> Ich bin vollkommen dafür, und hoffe das dadurch endlich das Internet etwas sauberer wird.


Wenn dies so verfassungskonform ist,w arum reichen sie dann den Beschluss nicht als Gesetzestext ein???
Es geht nicht darum gegen solche Maßnahmen zu sein aber man muss immer beachten

1.) Bringt diese Maßnahme etwas/ bekämpft man damit wirklich die Kinderpornografie, indem man lediglich die Seiten nicht mehr zugängig macht?

2.) Wird/kann das eingesetzte Instrument ausschliesslich dafür gebraucht werden, bzw. kann man ausschliessen das es nicht für andere Zwecke missbraucht werden kann?

Beide Fragestellungen kann ich mit einem klaren NEIN beantworten, leider.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

dem staat vertrauen
wer ist denn der staat
der staat sind per definition wir alle
und nciht das bka und nciht der schäuble
und nicht die von der leyen

und das ist eine seeeeeeehr tolle idee die kinderporno seiten  einfach nciht mehr zugänglich zu machen
damit hilft man den opfern ja sicher ganz doll
*ironie*
meiner meinung muss in die richtung mehr ermittelt werden und anstatt die ganze zeit irgendwelchen verklagwütigen und abmahnwütigen musikkonzernen hinterherzuhächeln und sehr viel arbeit mit deren klagen zu verbringen sollte man lieber die hintermänner der kinderporno industrie bekämpfen

aber dieses gesetz ist sowieso nciht gegen kinderpornographie gerichtet sondern gegen freie menschen die sich informieren wollen
denn mir sihet das ganze sehr nach einem golden shield projekt aus (siehe china)
und sowas will cih garnicht
sowas ist einfach nur eine frechheit und einer einschränkung meiner freiheit

und dass das ganze nciht transparent ist macht das noch dubioser und noch verdächtiger


----------



## Piy (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> zu2.) Sicherlich kann man nie ausschließen dass etwas missbräuchlich benutzt wird.
> Man sollte da einfach mal dem Staat vertrauen.






xDDD sry, ich hab grad ungelogen laut gelacht, als ich das gelesen hab ^^
naja, aber so, wie zensur in deutschland abläuft, ist das halt konsequent.
es wird erwachsenen menschen verboten, bestimmte filme zu sehen, bücher zu lesen und jetzt halt auch internetseiten zu besuchen.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

du hast vergessen es wird erwachsenen menschen auch verboten bestimmte stoffe zu nehmen 

ich finde einfach die zensur ein falsches mittel

ausserdem hatten wir schonmal eine zeit wo alles zensiert wurde unter falschen vorwänden 
nicht schön


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> zu2.) Sicherlich kann man nie ausschließen dass etwas missbräuchlich benutzt wird.
> Man sollte da einfach mal dem Staat vertrauen.


So wie bei den Mautbrücken, die völlig unnötiger Unsinn sind und jetzt demnächst zur Geschwindigkeitskontrolle eingesetzt werden sollen??

Oder das das Einwohnermeldeamt deine Daten nicht an 3. rausgibt (z.B. ADAC)


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das es nicht bei diesen seiten bleiben wird und ausgeweitet werden wird?


----------



## DaStash (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> zu 1.) Da können Außenstehende noch/ bzw. absolut nichts sagen, weder Ja noch Nein.
> Denn der Zug ist ja noch nicht einmal angerollt.


Das schlimme ist doch das an der völlig falschen Stelle angesetzt wird, aus Gründen von politischer Stimmungsmache und dem Mitnahmeeffekt, die solche polemischen, medienwirksamen Aussagen mitsichbringen. Oder glaubst du im Ernst, dass das Verhindern der Zugriffe auf solche Seiten etwas an dem eigentlichen Problem löst? Warum diskutiert man nicht wie man strafrechtlich mit dem Problem umgeht? Warum stellt man nicht mehr Fahnder ein, die den Urhebern solch einer Internetseite und die Community die dahinter steht zu ermitteln undausfindig zu machen? Warum wird nicht generell mehr Budget für solche Maßnahmen zur Verfügung gestellt?

Kurz. Warum packt man nicht das Problem bei der Wurzel und schneidet stattdessen nur die Blätter, wo später wieder neue Keime sprießen?



> zu2.) Sicherlich kann man nie ausschließen dass etwas missbräuchlich benutzt wird.
> Man sollte da einfach mal dem Staat vertrauen.


Das ist aber wirklich naiv dem Staat blindlings zu vertrauen und ihm eine Art Freifahrtsschein auszustellen, siehe auch Argumente von Stefan Payne



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Besuchst du denn gern Internetseiten voll gefüllt mit Kinderpornographie?
> Ich hoffe mal... sicherlich nicht.
> Was für ein Problem siehst du dann darin wenn solche Seiten gesperrt werden?





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das es nicht bei diesen seiten bleiben wird und ausgeweitet werden wird?



Und das das Problem nicht dadurch verschwindet, nur weil man es nicht mehr "so einfach" im Netz finden kann. Es ist eben eine rein medienwirksame politische Entscheidung, mit dem man auf Stimmenfang gehen kann aber rein gar nichts an dem Problem "Kinderpornografie" ändern wird.


MfG


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

das problem ist dass 1, dabei nciht gegen die hintermänner vorgegangen wird
und 2. scih die volkszertreter nciht daran halten was sie sagen
die wollen das cniht gegen kinderpornografie machen
die wollen das machen um seiten mit bestimmten inhalten rauszufiltern
und cih glaube nciht dass er kinderpornos toll findet
aber mit der sperrung der seiten amcht man die verfolgung solche straftäter ncoh schwehrer
das ist wie wenn man die npd verbietet die geht dann in den untergrund und ist garnicht mehr zu kontrollieren oder nennt sich anderst
und so wird es mit den seiten auch sein
ich meine ich war ncoh nie auf ner kinderpornoseite und habe auch nciht vor mir sowas anzuschaun
aber cih glaube acuh nciht dass es viele seiten gibt bei den das bka offensichtlich erkennen kann dass es kinderporno seiten sind

ich denke das ist die deutsche variante des project golden shield


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

ach das is ja mal ne tolle scihtweise
dann sollten hier alle mods am besten alle user rausschmeissen weil ja jeder was dummes sagen oder tun könnte
eine sehr tolle aussage
und präventivmasnahmen sind acuh immer ganz toll

besonders bei den machthabern im moment
top
finde cih sehr gut eigendlcih sollte man jeden menschen einzeln in ne zelle sperren und dann nurnoch übern tropf ernähren damit auch nie en verbrechen geschieht


hat die npd nciht acuh mal die todesstrafe für vergewaltigungen von kindern gefordert und dann wurde ein abgeordneter verhaftet weil er die ganzen festplatten voller kinderpornos hatte ??
jaja meistens sinds die die am lautesten schreien 

gut die npd ist ein indiskutabler verein von hirnverbrannten vollidioten mit hinterweltlerischen weltanschauungen

aber auch woanderst ist es so

ausserdem wirste doch nciht wirklcih sagen dass du in so korrupte und macht besessene leute wie z.b. schäuble so viel vertrauen setzt


----------



## DaStash (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Diese Sperrungen sind eigentlich nur Präventivmaßnahmen.


Prävention gegen was? Das man von dem Problem nichts mitbekommt, da man es ja öffentlich nicht mehr wahrnimmt? Oder das die "Szene" gezwungen wird weiter in den Untergrund abzutauchen, so das es noch schwerer werden wird, mit den ohnehin geringen Personal für die Aufklärung solcher Delikte, diese zu ermitteln und aufzuspüren? Oder soll man zukünftig lieber gegen alles präventiv vorgehen, was evtl.  zukünftig zu einem Problem werden könnte?

Warum muss ich bei Präventivmaßnahme nur immer an den Irak 2.0 Krieg denken?!



> Wie im Hintergrund gegen solche Betreiber vorgegangen wird ist einzig und allein Angelegenheit von Strafverfolgunsbehörden.
> Und das diese ihre Arbeit, bzw. Vorgehensweisen nicht öfftlich darlegen sollte mehr als verständlich sein.


Es geht nicht darum irgendwelchen Ermittlungen im Wege zu stehen sondern es muss eine Kontrollinstanz geben die eben überprüft, dass diese Maßnahme im Sinne der Verfassung durchgeführt wird. Die Skepziss ist doch gerechtfertigt, betrachtet man die theoretischen Möglichkeiten auf Grund dieser AGB Änderung weitere Inhalte "unbemmerkt" unzugänglich zu machen.

MfG


----------



## Fighter3 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*Ironie AN*

Ach, das ist doch super! Endlich ist das Internet wieder sauber, ich habe auch jeden Tag beim rumsurfen mindestens 5 Links mit Kinderpornografie entdeckt...
sollen die ruhig weitere Seiten sperren, das Internet ist doch ohnehin so unübersichtlich, die wissen schon was die machen, das kam nämlich gestern im Fernsehen

*Ironie AUS*

So ein Bockmist was die da machen...okay wenn es tatsächlich dabei bleiben würde wäre es ja noch i.O...aber wie ich den "Staat" kenne wird es nicht dabei bleiben...


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

as i said before^^


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, die werden einfach so ohne Konsequenzen Internetseiten sperren in denen keine Kriminellen Handlungen vorgefunden wurden, der irrt. Denn im gegensatz zu China leben wir in einem Rechtsstaat wo gegen solche Handlungen gerichtlich vorgegangen werden kann.
> 
> Von daher sehe ich darin kein Problem.
> Es wird sich schon ein Websitebetreiber gerichtlich dagegen wehren wenn seine Website zu unrecht gesperrt wurde.


Dann noch einmal die Frage. Warum sollte der Staat dann diese Maßnahme per AGB Änderung bei Providern durchsetzen, wenn er doch, so wie du es sagst, rechtskonform, auch ein Gesetz dazu beschliessen könnte?
Das Vorgehen schreit doch förmlich nach Verfassungswiedrigkeit. Das ist ja auch der Grund warum dies per AGB Änderung durchgesetzt werden soll. Und die Seiten die gesperrt wurden könnten genauso public gemacht werden, wie die Listen von indizierten Medien. Das würde dann das Vorgehen transparenter machen und für Seriösität sorgen.

MfG


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

spam wie alt bist du eigendlcih
du kommst mir vor wie ein kindergartenkind das nciht glauben will dass seine eltern auch mal lügen

bist du irklich so naiv??


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@Spambot, denk mal über folgendes nach:


			
				Walter Ulbricht schrieb:
			
		

> „Ich versteh Ihre Frage so, dass es in Westdeutschland Menschen gibt, die wünschen, dass wir die Bauarbeiter der Hauptstadt der DDR dazu mobilisieren, um eine Mauer aufzurichten. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass eine solche Absicht besteht. Die Bauarbeiter unserer Hauptstadt beschäftigen sich hauptsächlich mit Wohnungsbau, und ihre Arbeitskraft wird dafür voll eingesetzt. *Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu errichten!*"


2 Monate später hat man mit dem Bau der Mauer begonnen...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Warum beschuldigst du hier den CCC, falsche Informationen zu liefern?!

Warum ziehst du nicht in Betracht, das die Bundesregierung auf einen Überwachungsstaat (Stas 2.0) Hin arbeitet?! Insbesondere die Herrschaften der CDU, wie es scheint...


----------



## DaStash (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> "...wieso man sie *zunächst* über zivilrechtliche Änderungen der AGBs und nicht per Gesetz realisiert."
> Das soll wohl soviel bedeuten das es noch ein Gesetz dafür geben wird.
> 
> Außerdem sollte man erst einmal ein Statemant von öffentlicher Seite abwarten bevor man an Worten von einem Hackerclub glaubt denen wiederum Dokumente von irgendeinem "Informanten" zugespielt wurden.
> Um glaubwürdiger zu wirken hätten die diese Dokumente veröffentlichen sollen. Aber so...?


So, hier nun der BKA Vertrag, so wie er dem CCC zugespielt wurde und so wie der CCC ihn veröffentlicht hat. 
http://www.ccc.de/press/releases/2009/20090213/20090211-vertragsentwurf-bka-isp.pdf

MfG


----------



## Filico (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ist man nicht dafür, ist man dagegen. So stellt das z.B. eine Politikerin hin, die die Gegner von Internetsperren der Förderung von Kinderpornografie gleichsetzt, siehe Golem-Beitrag. Solche Aussagen finde ich schon sehr bedenklich.

Die Problematik gibts ja auch nicht erst seit heute. Selbiges ist auch zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung zu sagen. Der Aufwand rechtfertigt einfach den Nutzen nicht. Letztendlich haben sie das Gesetz dazu doch durchbekommen, obwohl das Gerüst jetzt doch langsam zu wackeln beginnt.


----------



## strider11f (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Der gesamte Vorgang ist heuchlerisch und unglaubwürdig. Hier werden Täter geschützt. Eine Verfolgung der WebSite aufrufenden Täter ist gar nicht geplant. Wer bitte soll also glauben das hier Kinderpornographie verfolgt wird. Dazu hat man seit Jahren gelegenheit und keine davon wurde je genutzt. Wäre der Entwurf als generelle Idee von Herrn Schäuble gekommen, hätte es sicher mehr Wiederstand gegeben. Also mal fix ´nen Aufhänger ausbuddeln gegen den sich niemand wehren wird und schon hat man seinen Entrypoint für Websperren.
Ich werde auf keinen Fall die AGB Änderung zulassen. Dann muß ich mir zwar ´nen anderen Provider suchen aber das ist mir latte.


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Filico schrieb:


> Der Aufwand rechtfertigt einfach den Nutzen nicht.


Genauso ist es. Und der Aufwand wird auch nicht dem angeblichen Nutzen gerecht, es sei denn man beabsichtigt auch andere Nutzen als den deklarierten bezüglich der Kinderpornografie/ der Vorrasdatenspeicherung bezüglich des Terrorverdachtes.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Traumatica (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Paragraph 3, Absatz 5, für alle die das Dokument nicht gelesen haben:



> (5) Die Liste darf nur den für die Sperrung zuständigen Mitarbeiterinnen und
> Mitarbeitern zugänglich gemacht werden. *Der ISP verpflichtet sich, die in den
> Listen enthaltenen Angaben nicht an Dritte weiterzugeben oder sonst zu verwenden.
> Er hat sie durch geeignete Maßnahmen gegen die Kenntnisnahme
> ...


Ich finde diese gesamte Entwicklung der Überwachung, Zensur und Kontrolle sehr bedenklich. Wir sind nicht mehr weit entfernt von George Orwells Vision. Die Regierungen sind von der Gier nach Machterhalt genau so getrieben wie jede ultraliberale AG die ihre Manager und Aktionäre über die Mitarbeiter stellt und den korrupten Diktatoren diverser Länder. Eine traurige Sache, in der Tat.

*Meiner Meinung nach ist es die Pflicht jeden Bürgers seine Regierung in Frage zu stellen.* Es gibt bereits zu viele Ja-Sager die nicht denken oder nur dem Bündel Geld nachrennen. Es gibt andere moralische Aspekte des Lebens die sehr viel wichtiger sind. Haben das alle vergessen?


----------



## amdintel (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

da bin ich auch für, 
aber von Zensur kann ja wohl nicht die  Rede sein, 

Bei dieser Gelegenheit sollte man auch noch gleich Internet Web. Seiten mit Sperren, 
die Betrugsversuche begehen, 
hier entsteht jährlich  ein nicht unerheblicher Volkswirtschaftlicher Schaden , 
dies ist sogar schon lange im Grundgesetz von Deutschland  geregelt , 
Der Staat hat Schaden am Volk abzuwenden . 

Dann haben wir vielleicht eines Tages wieder ein sauberes Internet, sauber heißt ja nicht 
gleich Zensur sondern nur, das illegale Inhalte nicht mehr zugänglich sind, richtig so .
Meiner Meinung kann man das auch regelros nur unterbinden, 
wenn man diese Seiten von Seitens der Provider  komplett  so  was  Sperrt.


----------



## strider11f (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was machst, wenn alle Provider unterschreiben?
> ------------
> Achja, bevor ich es vergesse:
> 
> ...



Die kleineren Provider sind im Moment noch nicht betroffen, ansonsten ausländische Provider + VPN  

Mit Deinem "Kindergarten" Absatz habe ich so meine Probleme. Was möchtest Du uns damit sagen? Das aller Wiederstand keinen Sinn hat? Das der Zweck jedes Mittel rechtfertigt? Vllt. solltest Du mal darüber nachdenken ob nicht genau dieses Verhalten RSHA und Stasi erst ermöglicht haben. Persönlich traue ich unserer gegenwärtigen Regierung im Bereich Menschenrechte genausoweit wie ich Herrn Schäuble werfen könnte. Also gar nicht.


----------



## Schwabe1983 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



strider11f schrieb:


> (...) Persönlich traue ich unserer gegenwärtigen Regierung im Bereich Menschenrechte genausoweit wie ich Herrn Schäuble werfen könnte. Also gar nicht.



Hmm, du könntest Ihn immerhin rollen


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

ich vertrau der sache auch nicht. es ist jetzt soleicht an daten, pc etc übers web zu kommen. außerdem weiß ja nich jeder was sein chef noch so rausbekommen will (bahn lidl etc). der regierung glaub ich eh nix, und bevor wegen jeder sache nachgefragt wird. werden doch wohl die meisten eingriffe im geheimen passieren. 
das leben an sich ohne kontrolle bei  so vielen menschen ist doch fast nimmer möglich, nur sieht man ja, das genug es schaffen durch die netze zu gleiten und sich der gerichtbarkeit oder ähnlichen entziehen.
nur was richtig und falsch ist werden wir nicht entscheiden. das wird "oben" entschieden und das volk schaut zu , wie immer oder fast immer. gerecht isses nich, daten hin oder her.


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Siehst du, geht doch
> Es ist ein Vertragsentwurf. Bervor der Unterschrifftsreif ist wird es sicherlich noch an den Gesetzen geschraubt. Und wenn nicht, dann kann/ bzw. sollte man auf die Barrikaden gehen.


Eben nicht. Es geht doch bei der AGB Änderung gerade darum nicht Gesetze beschliessen oder ändern zu müssen. Hier wird quasi ein Vertrag mit der Privatwirtschaft geschlossen, Internetseiten, unbemerkt, zensieren zu können und das innheralb von sechs Stunden.



> Was machst, wenn alle Provider unterschreiben?


Steht doch in der News, dass der Vertrag nur mit den größten Providern abgeschlossen werden wird. Demnach nicht alle, jedenfalls noch nicht.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## klefreak (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wurde nicht eine Unterschrifft von irgendeinem Provider geleistet. Den Providern ist es auch sicherlich bewusst was passiert wenn sie unter diesen Umständen die AGBs ändern. Sprich, die wissen das ihnen dann haufenweise Kunden davon laufen werden.
> Welches Unternehmen kann sich so etwas leisten, gerade in den heutigen wirtschaftlich schweren Zeiten. Oder bezahlt das BKA den Providern danach den Umsatzausfall für die nächsten paar Jahre?
> Was sagen denn die Provider überhaupt dazu, bzw. gibts von denen ein öffentliches Statement?




Ich denke nicht, dass hier haufenweise Kunden weglaufen würde, da die Mehrheit der "Normalos" das gar nicht mitbekommen würde!

Alle staatlichen Aktionen welche unter dem Deckmantel des schweigens geschehen sind für mich schon sehr suspekt da hier keinerlei Transparenz und Nachvollziehbarkeit gegeben ist.
ich gebe ja mein Geld und meine Daten auch nicht jedem Dahergelaufenen mit der Hoffnung, dass schon nix passieren wird .


Als Österreicher sehe ich mit bedenken was hier in Deutschland abgeht, denn gerade innerhalb der EU (Frankreich,...) passiert gerade vieles was mir nicht gefällt (internetsperren, überwachungsstaat...)
Wenn sich genug "Große" finden müssen leider acuh die kleinen mitziehen.

mfg Klemens


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> BSprich, die wissen das ihnen dann haufenweise Kunden davon laufen werden.


 Und wie sollen es die Kunden erfahren, dass bestimmte Web-Inhalte zensiert wurden und nicht mehr zugängig sind? Laut Vertrag darf diese Information ja nicht an die Öffentlichkeit.


> Was sagen denn die Provider überhaupt dazu, bzw. gibts von denen ein öffentliches Statement?


Tja, nicht das ich wüßte. Aber warum sollte sie das stören? So lange es im Verborgenen geschieht droht ihnen ja keinerlei Konsequenz im Bezug auf Umsatzeinbußen durch Kundenverlust.



klefreak schrieb:


> Alle staatlichen Aktionen welche unter dem Deckmantel des schweigens geschehen sind für mich schon sehr suspekt da hier keinerlei Transparenz und Nachvollziehbarkeit gegeben ist.
> ich gebe ja mein Geld und meine Daten auch nicht jedem Dahergelaufenen mit der Hoffnung, dass schon nix passieren wird .
> 
> 
> ...


Genauso ist es. Wenn, dann sollen sie es transparent machen, so das man seine persönlichen Konsequenzen daraus ziehen kann oder gegebenenfalls gegen jene Entscheidung gerichtlich vorgehen kann. Aber das würden wohl die Provider nicht mitmachen, würden sie doch in erster Linie die Konsequenzenzu tragen haben.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Nun ist es schon im I-Net öffentlich bekannt.
> Was meinst, wie lange es noch dauern wird bis in allen Medien darüber berichtet wird. Sicherlich nicht lange, und dann weis so fast jeder Bescheid der so halbwegs eine Zeitung, Fernseher oder Radio besitzt.


Da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher. Es muss ja schliesslich auch ein Interesse bestehen, dies zu veröffentlichen und public zu machen. 
Beispielsweise bestand ja damals als Israel in den Libanon einmarschiert ist seitens der öffentlich Rechtlichen auch kein besonderes Interesse, objektive Berichterstattung zu betreiben. Da wurde auch nur einseitig berichtet und informiert. Du siehst also das durchaus Interessen durch Medien gesteuert werden können.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Seit wann interessieren sich Medien darum ob Interesse seitens der Bevölkerung besteht?


 Ich rede von Interesse seitens der Politik 


> Die berichten doch von jedem kleinem Misstereignis was auf der Welt passiert.
> Und so was wichtiges wie diese Geschichte hier werden die Medien dann wohl kaum auslassen.


Wenn es einem bestimmten Interesse dient, wäre das durchaus denkbar oder zumindestens nicht auszuschliessen. Siehe auch Beispiel Libanonkrieg.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dann geht doch auf die Straße oder vor Gericht und weckt das Interesse der Politik.
> Durch unnütze Diskusionen in irgendwelchen Internetforen wird sich sicherlich nichts ändern.


Erstmal muss man informieren oder etwa nicht? 

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wer soll wem informieren?


Man muss ersteinmal das Interesse der Öffentlichkeit erlangen und das geht nur durch Informieren. Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn Auflagen starke Medien (Leser/Zuschauer/Zuhörer) über diese Thematik berichten würden. ob das passieren wird ist, wie schon angedeutet, sehr fraglich.

MfG


----------



## DesmondHume (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ein recht schwammiges Dokument und  natürlich umso suspekter, da all das "unter der Hand" geschehen solle. Man muss Kinderpornografie definitiv bekämpfen, aber ob dies der richige Weg ist?

Sollten Rechte unbeteiligter Dritter verletzt werden, dann soll der ISP was dagegen tun, sofern es ihm nach dem aktuellen technischen Stand möglich ist - das ist doch eine recht auslegbare Klausel.

Im Übrigen ist es doch recht fragwürdig, dass solcher Dreck auf irgendwelchen Internetseiten rumliegen soll, nach denen man vielleicht sogar noch googlen kann. Ich würde da eher mal auf P2P tippen. Doch will man die Hintermänner überhaupt fassen, oder würde das vielleicht zu viel kosten?

Die Vermutung liegt also nahe, dass man hier unter einem populistischen Deckmantel dem Staat zu mehr Macht verhelfen, und gleichzeitig dem Fußvolk eine medienwirksame und günstige Scheinlösung für ein Problem bieten will.


----------



## strider11f (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher. Es muss ja schliesslich auch ein Interesse bestehen, dies zu veröffentlichen und public zu machen.



Die Änderung der AGB´s wird JEDEM Kunden schriftlich (Brief evtl. Mail) mitgeteilt. Es liegt dann beim Kunden diese Änderung hinzunehmen oder in
schrfitlicher Form Wiederspruch einzulegen. Im letzten Fall muß sich der Provider dann entscheiden ob er dem Kunden kündigt oder die Sperre für ihn zurücknimmt. (Das letzte wäre logischerweise sinnlos)

Stellungnahmen der beteiligten Provider findet man in den News von Heise/Golem
. Einfach mal die letzten 2 Wochen zurückblättern. Nett ist auch folgender Bericht: heise online - 17.02.09 - Rechtsprofessor kritisiert Vertragsentwurf für Kinderporno-Sperren


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



strider11f schrieb:


> Die Änderung der AGB´s wird JEDEM Kunden schriftlich (Brief evtl. Mail) mitgeteilt. Es liegt dann beim Kunden diese Änderung hinzunehmen oder in
> schrfitlicher Form Wiederspruch einzulegen.


 Das ist richtig ja. Man kann demnach, so wie es auch aus der News hervorgeht, vom Vertrag zurücktret und muss sich dann einen anderen DSL Anbieter aussuchen der diese Klausel nicht in seinen AGB´s hat, was schwer werden dürfte.


> Stellungnahmen der beteiligten Provider findet man in den News von Heise/Golem
> . Einfach mal die letzten 2 Wochen zurückblättern. Nett ist auch folgender Bericht: heise online - 17.02.09 - Rechtsprofessor kritisiert Vertragsentwurf für Kinderporno-Sperren


Nun die einzige Stellungsnhame die ich von den Providern festgestellt haben ist, dass sie ein Problem darin sehen, dass sie ihren Kunden diese AGB Änderung verkaufen müssen. Grundsätzlich haben sie ja nichts dagegen. Dem kann man ganz einfach Abhilfe verschaffen. Soll die die Frau von der Leyen und der Herr Schäuble einen offiziellen Gesetzestext diesbezüglich verfassen und ihn durch den Bundesrat schleusen. Wenn das alles so rechtlich sauber, wie behauptet ist, dann sollte das ja auch kein Problem sein. Hätte den Vorteil das alle deutschen Provider gezwungen wären dies umzusetzen und die Provider die Last das ihren Kunden verkaufen zu müssen, abgenommen wird.

Was mir eprsönlich wirklich missfällt an dieser Vereinbarung ist, dass sie nicht einer öffenltichen Kontrolle, siehe auch indizierte Medien - wo man nachschauen kann was indiziert ist, unterliegt und das in dem Vertrag nicht ausgeschlossen wird, dass dieses Instrument nicht für andere Sachen verwendet wird.



DesmondHume schrieb:


> Sollten Rechte unbeteiligter Dritter verletzt werden, dann soll der ISP was dagegen tun, sofern es ihm nach dem aktuellen technischen Stand möglich ist - das ist doch eine recht auslegbare Klausel.


Ja das sollet sie. Nur wie soll das jemand erfahren, wenn es hinter vorgehobener Hand unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit geschieht?


> Im Übrigen ist es doch recht fragwürdig, dass solcher Dreck auf irgendwelchen Internetseiten rumliegen soll, nach denen man vielleicht sogar noch googlen kann. Ich würde da eher mal auf P2P tippen. Doch will man die Hintermänner überhaupt fassen, oder würde das vielleicht zu viel kosten?


 Genau das ist der punkt. Dient dieses Vorgehen wirklich dem Zweck kinderpornografie zu bekämpfen?


> Die Vermutung liegt also nahe, dass man hier unter einem populistischen Deckmantel dem Staat zu mehr Macht verhelfen, und gleichzeitig dem Fußvolk eine medienwirksame und günstige Scheinlösung für ein Problem bieten will.


 Genau, Symbolpolitik.

MfG


----------



## Naraya (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Von wegen medien werden nich gesteuert bzw steuern uns nich, bzw versuchen es.
weiß denn einer von euch was in lateinamerika abgeht, wird darüber in der tagesschau berichtet?
NEIN eben nich. da muss man denn andere internetportale aufrufen und (jetzt mal gesponnen) das is dann der aktuellen führung nich mehr recht, dass man sich mit sozialistischer revolution beschäftig und dann is die seite gesperrt und dann steht zufällig der verfassungsschutz/bka/wat weiß ich vor deiner tür, weil du gerade zufällig aufgefalllen bist. Wer da an verknüpfung der vorratsdatenspeichrung denk liegt bestimmt falsch

also ich find das alles ziemlich große schei.... und sollte verboten werden vom bgh oder so
und den ccc als hackerverein abzutun is auch falsch. das sind nunmal leute mit richtig viel ahnung, und weil die halt besser sind, als die regierung sind sie da eben unbeliebt.


----------



## stoepsel (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

STOPPT TIERVERSUCHE...NEHMT KINDERSCHÄNDER!!!!!!

Also Ich finde die Grundidee gut,diese Seiten zu sperren-nur sind natürlich noch viele andere Möglichkeiten dadurch eröffnet worden,uns Usern wirklich brisante Welttehmen vorzuenthalten-beziehe mich da auf Zensur!!! Wer weiss,was da so alles geht,wovon Wir hier in unserer heilen Welt nix mitbekommen...??!!!??


----------



## CryxDX2 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das gute ist, wenn die das netz dicht machen wollen, dann lege ich mir halt ein paar 1000 euro zurück und lasse mir eine Hochleistungssatanlage aufs dach bauen!


----------



## strider11f (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



CryxDX2 schrieb:


> Das gute ist, wenn die das netz dicht machen wollen, dann lege ich mir halt ein paar 1000 euro zurück und lasse mir eine Hochleistungssatanlage aufs dach bauen!



Wozu soviel Geld ausgeben? Versuch doch erstmal künftige Sperren (es glaubt ja wohl niemand das es bei KiPo bleibt, oder?) via DNS wechsel, Tor oder VPN zu umgehen.


----------



## DaStash (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich will nochmal klarstellen was das Problem an der Sasche im Allgemeinen ist.

Mit Hilfe dieses Vertrages wird dem BKA/ dem Staat ein Freifahrtsschein ausgestellt, welche zur, ich nenne es mal bevormundende Informationsadministration (Zensur) , missbraucht werden kann und zwar unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit und ohne Möglichkeit der demokratischen Mitbestimmung, per Gesetz.

MfG


----------



## Zulustar (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Nun ist es schon im I-Net öffentlich bekannt.
> Was meinst, wie lange es noch dauern wird bis in allen Medien darüber berichtet wird. Sicherlich nicht lange, und dann weis so fast jeder Bescheid der so halbwegs eine Zeitung, Fernseher oder Radio besitzt.



Vergiss die Medien, die ermöglichen die meisten Lügen des Staates noch mit ihrer bedingungslosen Reportertreue. 
Woran mich dieser "staatsschachzug" erinnert.... grübel ...., an das Gesetz zum "Grossen Lauschangriff", dort hiess es auch das man das Gesetz vorrangig nur gegen KiPo brauchte und benutzen wollte. 
Aber grösstenteils hat mans dann gegen Kleinkriminelle und Drogendealer verwendet, welche meiner Meinung nach zu Unrecht genauso(mit den selben Methoden) verfolgt wurden, da sie mit dem Tatbestand KiPo 0 nada niente am Hut hatten.

Aber Kinderschänder werden als kranke menschen in unsern Zuchthäusern noch gesondert behandelt, so jemand hat nicht wirklich grund nicht wieder rückfällig zu werden in unserm "rechtsystem"  . 
Bekommen sie spezielle von  normal Inhaftierten abgetrennte Bereiche, wo nur sie unter sich sind, bekommen meistens Halbstrafe oder 2/3-hafterlass  sind meist auch Kandidaten für den offenen Vollzug und meiner Meinung nach, macht man gegen die ursachen warum diejenigen das getan haben nichts, wär auch schwer sich mit den Ursachen auseinanderzusetzen wegsperren/filtern  geht auch viel einfacher effizienter und kostet weniger hirnschmalz.

Allg. wenn soviel gegen kinderpornografie effektiv getan wird, warum packt man dann das Probblem nicht bei der Wurzel?
Das probb ist ja wohl nicht das Web mit irgendwelchen Undergroundseiten, das Probb ist ja wohl der verkehrte Mensch, aber da der existent ist kann man dank Medien ein wünderschön anzusehendes Medienspektakel drauszaubern und schon frisst "Commander Oberst Schäuble" jeder wieder brav aus der Patschepfote

Danke PCGH das ihr über solche News berichtet, gibt genug die den Schwanz einziehn aus Angst vor irgendwelchen "Sanktionen".


----------



## DesmondHume (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Kuckt mal da:
Union will auch Kinder überwachen lassen



> Demnach soll die Altersgrenze für die elektronische Speicherung personenbezogener Daten von derzeit 16 Jahren auf 14 oder zwölf Jahre gesenkt werden. Ziel sei eine bessere Überwachung terrorverdächtiger Minderjähriger, erläuterte Uhl.



Aber vertraut dem Staat nur weiter.

Des


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DesmondHume schrieb:


> Kuckt mal da:
> Union will auch Kinder überwachen lassen
> 
> 
> ...



Terrorverdächtige Kinder muss man schon dazu sagen. 

Ich finde es nicht gut das so viele Sicherheitsmaßnahmen mit der Terrorgefahr begründet werden. Realistisch gesehen ist im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern bei uns die Terrorgefahr wesentlich geringer. Dennoch führen wir die gleichen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen durch wie diese Länder. 

Nebenbei gesagt wird die CDU wohl keine Mehrheiten für diesen Beschluss bekommen, da deren Koaltitionspartner nicht mitspielt und die Opposition auch etwas dagegen hat. Wenigstens versuchen sie diese Maßnahme über den offiziellen Weg durchzusetzen und nicht wie bei dem thema hier über das Hintertürchen der AGB Änderung. Das zeigt doch einfach wie sie Ihre offiziellen Möglichkeiten, auf Grund der offensichtlich verfassungswiedrigen Punkte, selber einschätzen. Kein Wunder das bei solchen Methoden das Vertrauen an denm Staat und auch an die Demokratie sinken.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Noch....
> Und was spricht dagegen wenn man Vorsichtsmaßnahmen für eventuell kommende Ereignisse trifft. Ist immer noch besser als im Fall unvorbereitet dazustehen.


Da man ohne begründeten Verdacht keine Präventivmassnahmen einleiten sollte. Siehe auch Irak 2.0 Krieg. 

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Präventivmassnahmen sind ja gerade dafür gedacht um Straftaten im Vorfeld zu verhindern.
> Dazu brauchts kein begründeten Verdacht auf Täter oder Straftat.


Warum sollte ich gegen etwas präventiv vorgehen, was gar nicht geschehen wird? Ohne begründeten Verdacht, kann und sollte man auch keine Präventivmaßnahmen einleiten. 

Sonst könnte man ja Beispielsweise sagen, Deutschland wird in Zkunft wider zu einer nach Weltherschafft strebenden Macht, greifen wir mal präventiv ein um das zu verhindern.

Du siehst, dass solch eine Maßnahme ohne begründeten Verdacht absolut nicht zu rechtfertigen wäre.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Terrorandrohungen gegen Deutschland gibts ja bekanntlich genügend.
> Von daher sind solche Präventivmaßnahmen - für mich - völlig gerechtfertigt.
> ------
> Aber ich glaub, wir rutschen hier zu weit ins OT


Der Irak sollte auch Langstreckenraketen haben, Mittelstreckenraketen(SCUDS), Chemiewaffen und Labore und geheime Atomwaffenprojekte. Und wo sind diese ganze Präventivmaßnahmegründe???

Genau 0 davon konnten nachgewiesen werden. Eigentlich sollte man den Herrn Bush vor ein Kriegsverbrechertribunal stellen aber das ist ein ganz andere Geschichte.

Glaub mal nicht alles was in den Medien verbreitet wird. Angst zu schüren ist immer eine gute Maßnahme Freiheiten gegen Sicherheiten einzutauschen und unbequeme Entscheidungen durchzubringen. Siehe auch terrorwarntafel mit rot, grün und blau in Amerika. Sowas verrücktes^^

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber um Deutschland, und nicht um die Handlungen der Amis.


Hier ging es um Beispielargumente die aufzeigen das es keinen Sinn macht Prävention zu betreiben ohne auf einen Verdacht hin, der im Idealfall noch begründet ist, zu handeln.
Wenn diese genannten Punkten nun nicht propagiert worden wären, hätte die USA keinen Präventionskrieg, per Definition, führen können, sondern einen Angriffskrieg, der dann wiederum völkerechtswiedriges Verbrechen dargestellt hätte.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Der Verdacht auf eine Straftat besteht ab dem Zeitpunkt, ab dem die Terrordrohung ausgerufen wurde. Und Terrordrohungen wurden nun mal schon gegen Deutschland ausgerufen. Es wäre völlig falsch in diesem Fall keine Präventivmaßnahmen einzuleiten.
> 
> Ich weis schon das viele denken, Präventivmaßnahmen würden nichts bringen - da lieber abwarten, wegschauen und nix tun. Und hinterher jammern wenn was passiert ist.


Naja. Terrordrohungen gehen aber auch recht häufig ein und i.d.R. sind es nur Phrasen von irgendwelchen "Spinenrn". Man muss eine gewisse Verhältnismäßigkeit walten lassen und nur begründete Verdachtsmomente ernst nehmen. Und das was suggeriert wird in den Medien empfinde ich persönlich, auf Grund mangelnder Belege, mehr als Populismus um die sicherheitsrelevanten Maßnahmen zu rechtfertigen und politisch ins gespräch zu bringen und umzusetzen. 

Wie schon gesagt. Wer Angst schürt kann sich seiner Taten sicher wissen. 
Wie war noch gleich der Slogan der CDU? Keine Freiheit ohne Sicherheit? Für mich ein wiederspruch in sich. 

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Bucklew (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Woher willst du das denn wissen, das die gegen Deutschland ausgesprochenen Terrordrohungen von "Spinnern" getätigt wurden?


Wann war denn der letzte Terroranschlag auf deutschem Boden? Lass mal überlegen.....


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Woher willst du das denn wissen, das die gegen Deutschland ausgesprochenen Terrordrohungen von "Spinnern" getätigt wurden?


Wenn wir auf jedem Verdachtsmoment sicherhaltsrelevant und um zum Thema zurückzukommen, "präventiv" eingehen würden, dann würden wir nicht nur einer der wichtigstens Rechtspunkte unseres Staates "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" aushebeln und alles unter Generalverdacht stellen, sondern wir müssten alles was dem Anschein nach illegal, gefährlich und strafrechtlich relevant, und jetzt Achtung "werden könnte" präventiv entgegnen, was ja so wohl nicht gewollt sein kann.
Im Übrigen würde ich es wirklich begrüßen, wenn du bei einem Post nicht nur die Rosinen rauspicktst sondern mal auch auf die anderen argumentativ angebrachten Punkte eingehen würdest. Speziel in dem von dir zitiertem Post stand ja noch wesentlich mehr drinne, als der Punkt mit den Spinnern. 



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Eigentlich auch egal, da hier die rede von Terrordrohung ist. Wann und ob diese ausgeführt werden ist nebensächlich. Jede Drohung muss und wird wahr genommen, egal von ob von Spinnern ausgesprochen oder nicht.


Ja, keiner streitet ab das diese wahrgenommen werden. Aber man kann nicht auf alles präventiv reagieren. Das wäre unverhältnismäßig.

Und um wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen. Die Kinderpornolinks wurden auf Grund von polizeilichen Ermittlungen gelöscht. Demnach kannst du das nicht mit den restlichen Torrents vergleichen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Spielt doch keine Rolle, man sollte die Freiheit der Bevölkerung nicht durch irgendwelche Gesetze einschränken, zumal man davon ausgehen kann, das diese Dinge früher oder später missbraucht werden werden.

Oder willst du wirklich solche Zustände haben, in denen dein Nachbar auf dich aufpasst?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@SpaM_BoT
Ja und es ist auch besonders toll, wenn man jemanden anzeigt und irgendwann wird das Verfahren eh eingestellt, ggF gegen eine kleine Gebühr, wie das beim Konsum von Kinderpornos wohl öfter der Fall ist.

Dazu kommt, das die Terrorgefahr, also Gefahren von 'ausgebildeten' Terroristen ausgehend, garnicht so groß ist, da ist es wahrscheinlicher, das du von einem Amokläufer, der keinen Sinn mehr im Leben sieht und dabei gern noch andere, die an seiner Situation nicht unschuldig sind, gern mit in den Tod nehmen möchte, verletzt oder getötet wirst, viel größer...

Und vorallendingen:
*Warum müssen wir uns unsere Freiheit einschränken lassen?!
Nur damit vielleicht eventuell oder möglicherweise ein Zufalltreffer gelingt?!*

Zumal die Terroristen auch nicht blöd sind, sprich hier kannst davon ausgehen, das mit Foren gearbeitet wird, die verschlüsselt sind und Anmeldung nur nach Einladung möglich ist....
Dagegen wäre jegliche Art von Datenspeicherung machtlos...


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und in Zukunft lass es mal bitte meine Entscheidung sein über was ich mich äußere und über was nicht


Sicherlich ist das deine Entscheidung. 
Aber besonders zielführend ist eine Diskussion nicht, wenn man sich die Mühe macht etwas darzulegen,  und dann nur eine Sache, die dazu noch von der Aussage am unwichtigsten war, rausgepickt wird.

Ansonsten schliesse ich mich der Meinung von Stefan an. Freiheit darf nie gegen übermäßiges Sicherheitshandeln eingeschrenkt werden und vor allem nicht gleichgestellt werden. Siehe auch den schon zitierten CDU Slogan 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Man kann es natürlich auch ins lächerliche ziehen
> 
> Fragen wir mal so. Wann war der letzte versuchte Anschlag?


Warum sollen wir Geld in eine solche VÖLLIG unwahrscheinliche Todesart wie einen Terroranschlag stecken?

Mit dem Geld für Terroranschläge z.b. im straßenverkehr investiert könnten wir jahr für jahr knapp 5000 menschen retten - das sind genausoviele wie in dem größten terroranschlag aller zeiten umgekommen sind und das ist jetzt schon wieder 7 jahre her!

selbst in den usa sterben jedes QUARTAL mehr menschen im straßenverkehr als beim 9/11 umgekommen sind  - JEDES jahr 4x der 9/11. wo bleiben da eigentlich die menschenketten?

terror ist doch nur eine weitere ausrede, um die menschenrechte und freiheit mehr und mehr einzudämmen. ALLES beschiss. der schäuble macht das doch nur, weil er "zufällig" in den aufsichtsräten verschiedener firmen für sicherheitstechnik ist. ratet mal wer natürlich die aufträge für z.b. kameras bekommt....


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Sheeep (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Endweder ich bin zu blöd oder ich versteh diese Problem nicht...

Darüber das man gegen Kinerpornographie vorgehen muss, sind wir uns hoffentlich einig.
Die Strafverfolgung ist dadurch erschwert, da es diese Problem nicht nur in Deutschland gibt...

Deshalb wäre eine Zensur eine der wenigen möglichen Maßnahmen.
Mit der Indizierung kann man das überhaupt nicht vergleichen! Denn was indiziert ist, darf nur an Jugendliche nicht verkauft werden (etc.). (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indizierung)
Da aber Kinderpronographie generell eine Straftat ist, kann man die Blacklisten nicht veröffentlichen, man würde Pädophilen ja sozusagend eine Quelle geben...

Zu den Rechtlichen bedenken:
Grundgesetz Artikel 5:


> (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
> [SIZE=-1](2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre. [/SIZE]


 
Damit ist sichergestellt, dass sich eine Zensur nur auf gefährdenen Inhalt bezieht!
Wenn nicht kann man klagen!

Edit: 



> *§ 2 Pflichten des Bundeskriminalamtes*
> (1) Das Bundeskriminalamt verpflichtet sich, dem ISP an Tagen, an denen Dienstverpflichtung
> besteht, spätestens um 10.00 Uhr aktuelle Listen nach § 1
> Abs. 1 bereit zu stellen. Die Bereitstellung der Listen erfolgt in verschlüsselter
> ...


 
Absatz (2) --> jeder kann gegen die Zensur klagen
Absatz (3) --> jeder wird mitbekommen, wenn er auf eine "vom BKA zensiete Seite" kommt!

Ich denke, dass das rechtlich doch sehr solide ist, da stören mich Onlinedurchsuchungen mehr (da man davon ja nicht informiert wird)

Edit2:

Außerdem handelt es sich um einen Vertragsentwurf, mehr nicht...

Gut, die Tatsache das wahrscheinlich ein VPN oder Tor reicht, um das ganze auszuhebeln, und dass wenn ein Land so etwas macht, zuwenig ist, mal außenvor,
es ist ein Anfang, und der ist wichtig... wenn vielleicht auch nicht der perfekt...

Doch ich bitte doch mal um andere Vorschläge ...
Denn mit mehr Ermittlern alleine lässt ich das Problem nicht lösen!!


----------



## Mindfuck (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Die Sache hat 2 Seiten! Zum einen wenn sie die Liste geheimhalten, kann der Staat beliebig sperren es lässt sich nichts überprüfen... zum zweiten wenn die Liste öffentlich wär dann hätte jeder Pedophile eine tolle Quelle....


----------



## DesmondHume (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



> Jede Drohung muss und wird wahr genommen, egal von ob von Spinnern ausgesprochen oder nicht.



Und damit haben die Terrorsiten schon gewonnen.


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Mindfuck schrieb:


> Die Sache hat 2 Seiten! Zum einen wenn sie die Liste geheimhalten, kann der Staat beliebig sperren es lässt sich nichts überprüfen... zum zweiten wenn die Liste öffentlich wär dann hätte jeder Pedophile eine tolle Quelle....


Ich denke das diejenigen welche sowieso ihr Mittel haben an diese Seiten heranzukommen. Da macht es keinen Unterschied das so eine Liste öffentlich einsichtbbar ist. Ist doch genauso wie bei Spielen beispielsweise. Es gibt eben bekannte verbotene Spiele, von dem man weiß, weil man, also wir, aus der "branche", den Spieler, kommen und somit eben informiert sind. Dazu müsse wir nicht erst die Listen von indizierten Spielen durchsuchen. 

Des Weiteren macht es auch eher Sinn im Kooperation mit anderen Ländern gegen die Betreiber der Webseiten vorzugehen, die Hintermänner und die dementsprechende Community zu ermittel und strafrechtlich zu belangen. Aber es ist natürlich viel einfacher solche Seiten auszublenden, ändert aber in keinster Weise etwas an dem Problem. Außerdem können diese Seiten ja nachwievor, ohne größere Umstände weiterhin aufgerufen werden.



DesmondHume schrieb:


> Und damit haben die Terrorsiten schon gewonnen.


Das ist so nicht richtig. Bei begründetem Verdacht ist es ja gang und gebe entsprechende Maßnahmen einzuleiten. Aber man kann nicht jede Drohung Ernst nehmen. Da mwürden wir in einem absoluten Sicherheitsstaat leben müssen, wenn dem so wäre.

MfG


----------



## K-Pitt (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



			
				gulli.com schrieb:
			
		

> Beim CCC befürchtet man, dass das Vorgehen gegen Kinderpornos nur die Einrichtung von Filtern und Zensurmaßnahmen als solche rechtfertigen soll, um diese später auch in anderen Fällen einsetzen zu können. "_Es wird deutlich, dass das Bundesinnenministerium mit dem Thema Kinderpornographie und der Flankierung durch Familienministerin von der Leyen offenbar einen Bereich herausgesucht wurde, mit dem am ehesten gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz für Sperrmaßnahmen erreicht werden kann. Wenn aber eine solche Infrastruktur erst einmal vorhanden ist, wird eine Ausweitung auf andere Themenbereiche - seien es sogenannte terroristische Propaganda oder Verstöße gegen Urheberrechtsbestimmungen - ein Leichtes sein_", sagte CCC-Sprecher Andy Müller-Maguhn


Quelle: http://www.gulli.com/news/netzsperren-vertrag-vom-ccc-2009-02-14/


----------



## Eiche (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

kann man confliker nicht so manipulieren das er mit seinen Bot-Netzwerken die Server einfach platt macht die das anbieten? hier bundeswehr ihr dürft. 
http://winfuture.de/news,45099.html


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



zeffer schrieb:


> kann man confliker nicht so manipulieren das er mit seinen Bot-Netzwerken die Server einfach platt macht die das anbieten? hier bundeswehr ihr dürft.
> WinFuture.de - Bundeswehr rüstet sich für Angriffe aus dem Netz


Also willst du die ganzen Provider lahmlegen, so das man gar nicht mehr ins Internet kann? Radikal aber auch eine Möglichkeit, wenn auch sehr abwegig.

MfG


----------



## Sheeep (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ne, der Staat kann nicht beliebig sperren, da er eine Sperrseite einrichten muss, und wenn deine Seite zu unrecht gesperrt wurde, kannst du dagegen vorgehen...

Aber über die Bürokratie und den Aufwand, der dadurch entsteht, reden wir mal nicht...


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Sheeep schrieb:


> Ne, der Staat kann nicht beliebig sperren, da er eine Sperrseite einrichten muss, und wenn deine Seite zu unrecht gesperrt wurde, kannst du dagegen vorgehen...
> 
> Aber über die Bürokratie und den Aufwand, der dadurch entsteht, reden wir mal nicht...


Theoretisch ja. Aber in dem Fall wird das ja über die AGB Änderung umgesetzt und da steht explizit drinne, dass die Liste nicht öffentlich einsehbar wird und nur unter den Leuten bekannt ist, die direkt mit der Sperrung zu tun haben.

MfG


----------



## Sheeep (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@DaStash

Ja, aber da das BKA eine Sperrseite ("Die Seite wurde vom BKA gesperrt"...oder so) einrichtet, die angezeigt wird wenn du auf eine zensierte Seite gehts, 
weißt du wenn eine Seite vom BKA gesperrt wurde und kannst dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Weil die Gefahr von Terroranschlägen in Deutschland besteht.



Ich kann Bucklew nur zustimmen!!

Die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du vorher an...

1) Krebs / Krankheit
2) durch Unfall
3) sonstwas

...stirbst ist WESENTLICH höher als die Wahrscheinlichkeit, durch einen Terroranschlag zu sterben! Es wäre also viel angebrachter, Geld in medizinische Forschung zu stecken oder in Fahrzeugsicherheitstechniken.

Ums mal so krass zu sagen: Meinetwegen sollen *50 *Menschen in einer Fußgängerzone durch eine Bombe sterben, wenn durch mehr Forschungsgelder *500* weniger an Krankheiten verrecken!

Um mal zwei Zahlen zu zeigen:
Klick



> (...)
> I50 Herzinsuffizienz | 40,2 | 49.970
> I64 Schlaganfall, nicht als Blutung oder Infarkt bezeichnet | 23,1 | 26.911
> J44 Sonstige chronische obstruktive Lungenkrankheit | 20,6 | 21.716
> ...


Die erste Zahl nach der Bezeichnung ist das durchschnittliche Sterbealter und die Zahl dahinter die Todesfälle! (Werte von 2007)

Wie du siehst, bezieht sich diese Liste nur auf Krankheiten, nicht aber auf Unfälle und dergleichen. Die kommen nämlich noch oben drauf.


Und du machst dir wegen einer Handvoll (eventuell) geretteter Menschen Gedanken?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bloß gut das nicht alle so naiv denken. Andernfalls wäre bald wirklich ein einzelnes Menschenleben nix mehr Wert.



Ich denke nicht, dass ich hier der Naivling bin, der meint, mit etwas Zensur ließe sich die Welt (oder zumindest Deutschland) verbessern. 
Wenn alle so denken würden wie du, hätten wir hier ganz schnell tatsächlich wieder eine richtige Stasi!

Dann sag mir doch mal, was es bringt, von all den Übeln da draußen das kleinste zu bekämpfen.  Die Todeszahlen belegen, dass die tatsächliche Terrorgefahr wirklich nur ein sehr kleines Übel ist, welches man zudem nichteinmal wirklich bekämpfen kann.
Terrortote VS Unfalltote geht ja schon allein 1 zu 100000 aus.

Was willst du mit einem Bundestrojaner und dergleichen erreichen, wenn die Terroristen im nahen Osten ihre Pläne stricken, wo kein deutscher Bundesbeamter Untersuchungsbefugnisse hat?

Oder wenn ein fanatischer islamischer Glaubenskrieger hier in eine Flugschule geht und beim ersten Alleinflug mitten auf den Potsdamer Platz in Berlin zurast? Es gibt Dinge, die KANNST du nicht verhindern, ohne jeden Menschen der anders aussieht, als du selbst, auf der Stelle zu erschießen. Aber das haben wir ja schon in den USA zu Genüge.

Jeder Terrorist, der nur annähernd so viel weiß wie die meisten Leute in diesem Forum, weiß auch, wie er sich mit seinen Kollegen austauschen kann, ohne dass es jemand mitbekommt.
Es reichen schon minimale Programmierkenntnisse, um sowas wie nen eigenen Messenger zu schreiben, der mit einem eigenen simplen Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus arbeitet. Vor Keyloggern schützt man sich ohne weiteres, indem man auf Knoppix und dergleichen setzt, was bei jedem Hochfahren komplett neu in den RAM geschrieben wird. Terrorpläne speichert man während einer Knoppix-Session auf einen USB-Stick und schon kommt da auch kein Hacker mehr dran, wenn man den ausm PC zieht. Noch dazu packt man sensible Daten in einen Datencontainer mit megalangem Passwort, und schon brauchen die beim BND vermutlich Wochen, bis die das raus haben.
Bis dahin is der Anschlag gelaufen.

Aber genug der Ratschläge für Terroristen, es gibt sicherlich noch mehr Dinge, die ein so einer machen würde, wenn er nur mit ganzem Herzen bei der Sache ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Sheeep schrieb:


> Endweder ich bin zu blöd oder ich versteh diese Problem nicht...


Kinderpornografie wird nicht dadurch weniger das man sie Filtert, zumal die Anbieter mit neuen Servern wohl schneller sind als die Regierung mitm Blacklisten...


Sheeep schrieb:


> Darüber das man gegen Kinerpornographie vorgehen muss, sind wir uns hoffentlich einig.


Genau, nur wenn im Wald ein Baum umfällt und niemand bekommts mit, ist er trotzdem umgefallen, da hilft auch ein wegschauen bzw ausblenden nicht, der Baum fiel!



Sheeep schrieb:


> Die Strafverfolgung ist dadurch erschwert, da es diese Problem nicht nur in Deutschland gibt...


...und deswegen wäre es sinniger Internationale Kontakte zu schüren und zu versuchen mit den Ländern, in denen das Material erzeugt wird, zusammenzuarbeiten.

Gegen Kinderstriche könnte zum Beispiel ein Bäcker helfen, der Kostenlos Brot verteilt.


Sheeep schrieb:


> Deshalb wäre eine Zensur eine der wenigen möglichen Maßnahmen.


Und was bringt das unterm Strich?

Richtig: *Potentielle Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten!*
Wer sagt denn, das hier nicht zum Beispiel bestimmte Wikipedia Artikel ausgeblendet werden könnten?
Oder Wikileaks??

Gibt soo viele 'böse Seiten' im Netz, die Terroristische/Antideutsche Gedankengänge publizieren, Political Incorrect zum Beispiel.


Sheeep schrieb:


> Da aber Kinderpronographie generell eine Straftat ist, kann man die Blacklisten nicht veröffentlichen, man würde Pädophilen ja sozusagend eine Quelle geben...


Es ist maximal ein Vergehen, der Konsum von Kinderpornografie wird in Deutschland auch nicht soo stark bestraft wie das einige gern hätten!
Meist wird das Verfahren gegen eine Ermahnung oder gegen eine kleine Gebühr eingestellt.

Quelle: 'irgendein' deutsches 25C3 Video mitm Ron, AFAIR der Jahresabschlussbericht.


----------



## Sheeep (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Kinderpornografie wird nicht dadurch weniger das man sie Filtert, zumal die Anbieter mit neuen Servern wohl schneller sind als die Regierung mitm Blacklisten...


 
Sei dahingestellt...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Genau, nur wenn im Wald ein Baum umfällt und niemand bekommts mit, ist er trotzdem umgefallen, da hilft auch ein wegschauen bzw ausblenden nicht, der Baum fiel!


Genau, deshalb muss man irgendwo anfangen!



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...und deswegen wäre es sinniger Internationale Kontakte zu schüren und zu versuchen mit den Ländern, in denen das Material erzeugt wird, zusammenzuarbeiten.


Und wie willst du dass in Afrika oder Südamerika umsetzten???


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gegen Kinderstriche könnte zum Beispiel ein Bäcker helfen, der Kostenlos Brot verteilt.


Bezahlst du das?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und was bringt das unterm Strich?
> 
> Richtig: *Potentielle Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten!*
> Wer sagt denn, das hier nicht zum Beispiel bestimmte Wikipedia Artikel ausgeblendet werden könnten?
> Oder Wikileaks??


 
Dafür gibt es die Verpflichtung mit der Sperrseite, wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gibt soo viele 'böse Seiten' im Netz, die Terroristische/Antideutsche Gedankengänge publizieren, Political Incorrect zum Beispiel.


Sind aber nicht umbedingt strafbar...(Artikel 5 Grundgesetz)



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es ist maximal ein Vergehen, der Konsum von Kinderpornografie wird in Deutschland auch nicht soo stark bestraft wie das einige gern hätten!
> Meist wird das Verfahren gegen eine Ermahnung oder gegen eine kleine Gebühr eingestellt.
> 
> Quelle: 'irgendein' deutsches 25C3 Video mitm Ron, AFAIR der Jahresabschlussbericht.


 
Weiß ich, ist aber verkehrt, jemand der Raubkopien verkauft bekommt bis zu 10 Jahren, da stimmt was nicht!!!!

Edit:

Ich weiß das Zensur das Problem nicht löst, aber es ist ein Anfang!
Ständig hör ich hier, schaut hin was der "böse" Staat macht,
aber noch keiner hat sowas gesagt wie:
"Schützt unsere Kinder!" Schaut hin was passiert!!!!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Sheeep schrieb:


> Genau, deshalb muss man irgendwo anfangen!



Aber nicht da, wo es nichts bringt.
Diese Sperre kann man sicherlich ganz fix umgehen, indem man über einen ausländischen Proxy surft womit diese Blacklist "verpufft".
Wer wirklich an bestimmte Infos rankommen will, bekommt sie auch. 


Edit: Übrigens werden afaik die meisten Kinderpornos über IRC und dergleichen ausgetauscht. Wenn du da nen Server sperrst, hat der Betreiber in 10min nen neuen offen.


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Sheeep schrieb:


> Sei dahingestellt...


Schon alleine die Tatsache das die Seiten nach der SPerrung immer noch aufgerufen werden können zeigt doch das diese Maßnahme nicht bringt


> Und wie willst du dass in Afrika oder Südamerika umsetzten???


 Das man zu 100% Unterstützung bekommt ist unwarscheinlich. Trotzdem bringt es mehr international dagegen vorzugehen als die Seiten nur zu verbergen.


> Bezahlst du das?


Die Regierung muss sich entscheiden. Entweder man will ernsthaft dagegen etwas unternehmen, dann wird man nicht drum herum kommen Geld in die Hand zu nehmen oder man geht dagegen nur oberflächig an, wie hier in der News aufgezeigt und spart aber dafür Geld ein.


> Dafür gibt es die Verpflichtung mit der Sperrseite, wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil...


Es ändert nichts an der Tatsache das der Staat so Instrumente erhält, mit denen er bevormundender Weise den Bürgern die angezeigten Inhalte filtern kann.


> Sind aber nicht umbedingt strafbar...(Artikel 5 Grundgesetz)


Wenn sie verfassungswiedrig sind aber schon. 


> Ich weiß das Zensur das Problem nicht löst, aber es ist ein Anfang!
> Ständig hör ich hier, schaut hin was der "böse" Staat macht,
> aber noch keiner hat sowas gesagt wie:
> "Schützt unsere Kinder!" Schaut hin was passiert!!!!


Was denn für ein Anfang. Wie wird denn dadurch den Opfern geholfen? Was sind die unmittelbaren Konsequenzen? Warum werden die Seitenaufgriffe, wie auch aus der News zu entnehmen ist, nicht genauer verfolgt?

Diese Maßnahme ist nichts weiter als Symbolpolitik und dient aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach eher dazu ein Instrument zu schaffen, was ohne den langen Weg über die Gesetzeseinführung ein Instrument erschafft, was zu Vorabfilterung des Internets und ungewünschter Informationen dienen soll. 

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Zulustar (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Sheeep schrieb:


> Ich weiß das Zensur das Problem nicht löst, aber es ist ein Anfang!
> Ständig hör ich hier, schaut hin was der "böse" Staat macht,
> aber noch keiner hat sowas gesagt wie:
> "Schützt unsere Kinder!" Schaut hin was passiert!!!!



Ja und um dieses höchste Gut zu erreichen reicht es nicht blinde Restriktionen und Sanktionen zu verhängen, noch dazu da der Staat bekannt ist dafür solche "gesetzeshintertürchen" später umzumünzen um sie wieder gegen Drogendealer, Raubkopierer und Forenbenutzer einsetzen.

Der Anfang ist nur die Sicherheitsidee das Inet gegen KiPo sicher zu machen, das Ende ist das dann für jeden Scheiss ein neuer Filter entwickelt wird und Politiker die im Vorstand von solchen Sicherheitsfirmen sitzen verdienen die dicke asche durch solche Gesetze. 
Das was ihr aber nicht dabei bedenkt, das ein gesetzlicher Filter eine gesetzliche Restriktion ist, die dann logischerweise in der Öffentlichkeit immer aussieht als hätte man sich arg lange mit einem Problem auseinandergesetz und dann nach Wochenlangen Denken kam man dann drauf den Internetfilter für Raubkopierer einzuführen wenn Herstellerlobbiisten genug Mio den Politikern gespendet haben.
Das letzte mal war das im Fall von Vogelgrippe, die lustigerweise überall dort ausbrach, wo Länder gegen die USA votiert haben gegen den IRAkkrieg. Der der am meisten  verdient hat mit dem Gegenmittel war der gute US -Aussenminister Donald Rumsfeld.

Und für unsere NEO-stasi aktivisten sheep und spam_bot, macht euch mal den Spass vergleicht mal die Freiheiten von DDR damals und BRD heute.
Und beschränkt euch nicht nur auf die Reisefreihet, die heutzutage ohne Geld auch niemanden nützt.
Wir sind heute schon nah dran am alten ideal, man hat fast das Gefühl Schäuble und Merkel von der Leyen haben ein gutes DDr buch zusammen gelesen oder kennen sich von noch früher und wissen was sie machen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen wenn nebenher noch andere Straftäter durch diese Maßnahme festgesetzt werden können?
> Sollte doch in jedem Interesse liegen Straftäter jeglicher Art aus den
> Verkehr zu ziehen.


 In dem Internetseiten zensiert werden?? Wie wäre es denn mit der klassischen Strafverfolgung? Immerhin gibt es da die größte Aufklärungsrate

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Gast20150401 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Darauf kannst du lange hoffen, ohne Kontrolle können die ja machen was sie wollen...



So siehts aus.Da Stash deutet das schon an.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Du scheinst dich ja gut auszukennen....
> Erzähl das doch mal dem BKA, wenn du der Meinung bist das deren Vorhaben nix bringt


Das hat doch letztens erst ein BKA Sprecher oder so zugegeben, das solche Internetsperren nix bringen, da man sie ganz easy umgehen kann, wenn man nur ein klein wenig Wissen besitzt...


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dort sitzen sicherlich nur DAUs die nicht wissen was sie tun


Doch, zum größten Teil schon...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Lies Dir mal folgenden Link durch spam_bot.
Experten halten Internetsperren für sinnlos. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Weil die Gefahr von Terroranschlägen in Deutschland besteht.


Wo denn? Wann war denn der letzte Terroranschlag in Deutschland? Und wieviele Menschen sterben jedes Jahr an Terroranschlägen in D und wieviele im Straßenverkehr, im Haushalt, am Arbeitsplatz usw usf - WO sollte man das Geld eher investieren, um Menschenleben zu retten?



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist mir zu viel Intellektuelles Geschwätz und ein völlig absurder Gedanke.


Das war klar 

Da hab ich noch was für dich:
"Diejenigen, die ihre Freiheit zugunsten der Sicherheit aufgeben, werden am Ende keines von beiden haben - und verdienen es auch nicht." (Thomas Jefferson)

Der Mann hat sowas von Recht!



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ums mal so krass zu sagen: Meinetwegen sollen *50 *Menschen in einer Fußgängerzone durch eine Bombe sterben, wenn durch mehr Forschungsgelder *500* weniger an Krankheiten verrecken!


Völlig Richtig, genau darum geht es! Gut, die Bombe und die 50 Menschen lässt sich natürlich medial besser aufbereiten und zeigen als 500 Menschen, die einfach "einschlafen" - daher ist es klar, wofür der BILD-Leser ist...



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bloß gut das nicht alle so naiv denken. Andernfalls wäre bald wirklich ein einzelnes Menschenleben nix mehr Wert.


Also ist ein Mensch, der in einem Verkehrsunfall stirbt weniger wert als jemand, der eventuell theoretisch vielleicht bei einem Terroranschlag stirbt?

Fakt ist, der Staat hat begrenzte Mittel und daher sollte die Frage nicht lauten "Retten wir dadurch Menschenleben?" sondern "WIEVIELE Menschenleben retten wir und gibt es nicht vielleicht andere Methoden mehr zu retten?"

Fakt ist, wir hatten nie einen Terroranschlag in Deutschland und fakt ist auch, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit beim Überqueren der Straße zu sterben um mehrere Potenzen größer ist als bei einem terroranschlag - warum sollte ich mich deswegen in meiner Freiheit einschränken lassen?


----------



## Blutstoff (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Man sollte da einfach mal dem Staat vertrauen.



Haha, dem Staat vertrauen, ich lach mich tot.  Das haben sie im dritten Reich (und davor) damals bestimmt auch schon gesagt.
Möchte hier keine Vergleiche zum dritten Reich heranziehen, aber was passieren kann, wenn man den falschen Leuten vertraut und "sie schon machen lässt", können wir immer wieder aus der Geschichte lernen. 
Interessant und äußerst bedenklich, wie blauäugig hier doch ein großer Teil zu seien scheint.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Sheeep schrieb:


> Sei dahingestellt...


Nö, das ist Fakt!
Ganz ab davon ist eine Filterung völliger Unsinn, da man länger braucht die Server zu 'filtern' als 'die anderen' brauchen...


Sheeep schrieb:


> Genau, deshalb muss man irgendwo anfangen!


*Was spricht dagegen am Anfang anzusetzen und nicht am Ende?!*

Deine Logik ist doch wie wenn ein Geldtransporter überfallen wird, stoppen wir die Geldtransporter (oder riegeln die ganze Stadt ab, wenn einer mal irgendwo hin muss)
Mach dir mal Gedanken über den Unsinn, den du schreibst!



Sheeep schrieb:


> Und wie willst du dass in Afrika oder Südamerika umsetzten???


Zuckerbrot und Peitsche?!
Wenn du mir hilfst, helf ich dir?



Sheeep schrieb:


> Bezahlst du das?


Natürlich, du denn nicht?!
Oder glaubst du, dem Staat fliegt das Geld zu?!

Außerdem wäre es doch besser, wenn man durch 10 Brote pro Tag 5 Prostituierte unter 14 Jahren verhindern würde als irgendwelche Server zu sperren, günstiger dürfte es am Ende auch sein, findest nicht auch?



Sheeep schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es die Verpflichtung mit der Sperrseite, wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil...


DU meinst etwa so wie es in China der Fall ist?
Und wer das umgeht, wird erschossen, ists das was du willst??
Oder kannst dir nicht vorstellen, das da jemand auf die Gedanken kommen könnte, die vorhandene Infrastruktur zu missbrauchen bzw für andere Zwecke zu nutzen?!

Kennst du eigentlich Walter Ulbricht?!


Sheeep schrieb:


> Sind aber nicht umbedingt strafbar...(Artikel 5 Grundgesetz)


So wie die Einstweilige Verfügung bei dem SED Männlein auf Wikipedia, der hier aus der Gegend kommt??
Bzw in Lübeck 'ne Einstweilige Verfügung beantragte, das Wikipedia aufgrund des Inhaltes zu seiner Person offline geht?

*Wer sagt, das nicht der Artikel durch den Filter gesperrt werdne könnte?!*



Sheeep schrieb:


> Weiß ich, ist aber verkehrt, jemand der Raubkopien verkauft bekommt bis zu 10 Jahren, da stimmt was nicht!!!!


Ja, ist ja auch richtig so!
Ist ja das gleiche wie mit Plagiaten, schwarze Vervielfältigung ist nichts anders.

*Aber: wenn kein Geld geflossen ist, fällt das Urteil um einiges Milder aus!*
Merke:
Gewerbsmäßiger Vertrieb von Illegalem/Urheberechtlich geschütztem Material <-> Verstoß gegen das Urheberecht.

Die Justiz ist an 'Kleinen Männern' garnicht interessiert, die wollen die großen Fische, entsprechend wird auch bestraft.
Wenn du dir 'nen Album oder auch etwas mehr runterlädst, wird das Verfahren idR eingestellt, da kein öffentliches Interesse zur Strafverfolgung besteht (sprich dein Verstoß zu gering ist)...


Sheeep schrieb:


> Ich weiß das Zensur das Problem nicht löst, aber es ist ein Anfang!


nein, es ist kein Anfang, es ist das Ende!
Das Ende für unsere Freiheit.


Sheeep schrieb:


> Ständig hör ich hier, schaut hin was der "böse" Staat macht,
> aber noch keiner hat sowas gesagt wie:
> "Schützt unsere Kinder!" Schaut hin was passiert!!!!


*Und die kann ich nicht schützen, in dem ich wegschaue!*
Ich muss hier an der Quelle ansetzen und nicht irgendwo am Ende.

Ob eine Vergewaltigung gefilmt wird oder nicht, ist doch unerheblich, sie fand trotzdem statt, auch wenns niemand gesehen hat bzw gesehen haben will...



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Man sollte da einfach mal dem Staat vertrauen.


[highlight]wie dem Walter Ulbricht zur Mauer?[/highlight]


----------



## Zulustar (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



> Ob eine Vergewaltigung gefilmt wird oder nicht, ist doch unerheblich, sie fand trotzdem statt, auch wenns niemand gesehen hat bzw gesehen haben will...
> 
> Zitat:
> Zitat von SpaM_BoT Beitrag anzeigen
> ...



genau darauf hab ich das Neo-Stasi-Aktivist gemünzt, es war nicht als Beleidigung zu sehen denn eher als Warnung vor dem was kommt mit dieser Einstellung schneller als dir lieb sein könnte.
Es gibt leider zuviele Menschen die bedingungslos Gesetze hinnehmen, würden mehr Menschen manche sinnhaftigkeit hinterfragen, würden wir weniger Probbleme haben.
Fakt ist aber das solange nicht die Wurzel angegriffen wird, wie Stefan gesagt hat, der Kinderpornofilm wird mit nem Darsteller nem Kind und nem Kameramann meist gedreht, an die leute(ausser den Kindern sind wohl alle schuldig) kommt man meist nie ran. Auch die Betreiber der Webseite könnte man belangen, wenn es um rechtsbedenkliche Inhalte gänge, aber es wird nichts gemacht. Nichts ausser es wird eine Blackliste gemacht, wo du innerhalb von 30 min wieder im Netz bist, weil du nur den Redirector ändern musst. 
Und der gröbste Witz ist, ein Redirector der geblockt wurde wird so in der Form nicht mehr benutzt werden, was die Blacksliste im Grunde genommen schon hinfällig werden lässt. Google funktioniert auch nach der AGB-Änderung über Metatags.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Du scheinst dich ja gut auszukennen....
> Erzähl das doch mal dem BKA, wenn du der Meinung bist das deren Vorhaben nix bringt
> Dort sitzen sicherlich nur DAUs die nicht wissen was sie tun



Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen, privat auf ner Familienfeier mit sonem EDV-Spezi vom BKA oder von der Polizei zu sprechen, unter anderem auch über solche Dinge.

Der hat so Dinger rausgehauen wie "wenn ich ne EMail bekomme, reicht ein Mausklick, und ich seh dem seine ganze Festplatte in einer Sekunde."

Ja nee, is klar, ne ~100GB HDD in einer Sekunde auslesen mit damals aktuellen DSL2000 Speed. Am besten noch, wenn der PC gar nicht eingeschaltet is, oder wie?


Wie heißt es so schön: Alles was ein Mensch verschlüsseln kann, kann ein anderer Mensch auch wieder entschlüsseln. Wer also seine Kinderpornos sehen will, wird auch alle von anderen Menschen aufgestellten Hürden überwinden.


----------



## Bucklew (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen, privat auf ner Familienfeier mit sonem EDV-Spezi vom BKA oder von der Polizei zu sprechen, unter anderem auch über solche Dinge.


Ich hatte schon mit den EDV-Spezies der normalen Polizei zu tun. Da wurde ich u.A. gefragt, wie man denn den Linuxserver herunterfährt  und auf die Nachfrage nach RAID im Linux (war es natürlich ) wurde mir der Rechner quasi wieder in die Hand gedrückt, weil sie damit eh nix anstellen konnten


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mit den EDV-Spezies der normalen Polizei zu tun. Da wurde ich u.A. gefragt, wie man denn den Linuxserver herunterfährt  und auf die Nachfrage nach RAID im Linux (war es natürlich ) wurde mir der Rechner quasi wieder in die Hand gedrückt, weil sie damit eh nix anstellen konnten



Haben die einen PC eingesackt, oder was?


----------



## Bucklew (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Haben die einen PC eingesackt, oder was?


es waren.....*überleg* 7 oder 8 

und die hatten nur eine vectra-limousine mit


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> es waren.....*überleg* 7 oder 8
> 
> und die hatten nur eine vectra-limousine mit



Und wieso?
Haben die was gefunden?

Hab von nem Bekannten gehört, dass der seinen PC niemals wieder bekommen hat.


----------



## Bucklew (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Und wieso?
> Haben die was gefunden?


Pfishingseite auf nem rootserver. Alles innerhalb von 2 Wochen wiederbekommen, nach paar Monaten die Nachricht bekommen, dass das Verfahren eingestellt war.

Hat den deutschen Amtsschimmel überfordert, lieber nachzuforschen, wohin die Daten gehen....


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Pfishingseite auf nem rootserver. Alles innerhalb von 2 Wochen wiederbekommen, nach paar Monaten die Nachricht bekommen, dass das Verfahren eingestellt war.
> 
> Hat den deutschen Amtsschimmel überfordert, lieber nachzuforschen, wohin die Daten gehen....



WTF hast du mit ner Phishingseite gemacht?


----------



## Bucklew (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> WTF hast du mit ner Phishingseite gemacht?


Hat irgendwer per Bug auf den Webserver installiert. Shit happens bekanntlich.


----------



## MG42 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Soweit so gut...

Der Staat hat die Verbrecher die er verdient (oder so ähnlich wenn jemand weiss wer das mal gesagt hat...)

Das Problem ist, dass da oben nicht alles glatt läuft, und sich zu weit vom 'gemeinen Bürger' entfernt haben. Die kriegen ihre Diäten und alle anderen Sauereien und haben mit unseren Problemen nix mehr am Hut!
Klar dass sich unsere Demokratie dazu missbrauchen lässt um durch unsinnige Debatten und Streitereien sich prima 4 Jahre Amtszeit (bei manchen mehr, bei manchen weniger) totschlagen lässt. Mal geht es auch bergauf, mal bergab, ber außer Schönrederei und den anderen Gepflogenheiten ist da wohl nix zu machen. Und wo macht zu haben ist, da wird sie auch missbraucht, und ob Schäuble gerne Überwachungsprotokolle auf der Toilette liest, wer weiß das schon??
Ist mir immoment auch völlig egal. 
Ich zitiere mal frei Schnauze aus einem Buch das ich mal gelesen habe, es ging um den Atomstaat, also darum dass durch Einführung von Atomanlagen Gesetze in Richtung "Sicherheit" geändert wurden, aber letztendlich ging es nur darum den Machthunger der (Verantwortlichen)
Oberen Priviligierten zu befriedigen, zu Lasten des Einzelnen.

Man sollte eine Altersbegrenzung für Politiker einführen, "Dieser Beruf ist für Personen älter 55 nicht mehr geeignet!"
In dem speziellen Fall, Ersetzung der überforderten älteren (like Schäuble und Konsorten), es gibt 100%ig jüngere Leute in Deutschland die den Job besser machen, warum wählen wir denn solche Flaschen?!

Ist es denn zu fassen? So spät, werd morgen den eintrag editieren...


----------



## Sheeep (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> DU meinst etwa so wie es in China der Fall ist?
> Und wer das umgeht, wird erschossen, ists das was du willst??
> Oder kannst dir nicht vorstellen, das da jemand auf die Gedanken kommen könnte, die vorhandene Infrastruktur zu missbrauchen bzw für andere Zwecke zu nutzen?!


Wir sind aber nicht in China, bei uns gibt es unabhängige Gerichte...




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> So wie die Einstweilige Verfügung bei dem SED Männlein auf Wikipedia, der hier aus der Gegend kommt??
> Bzw in Lübeck 'ne Einstweilige Verfügung beantragte, das Wikipedia aufgrund des Inhaltes zu seiner Person offline geht?



Gut, das war lächerlich, vorallem da es nur wikipedia.de - Wikipedia, die freie Enzyklopdie und nicht de.wikipedia.org betroffen hat, nur den Wikimedia Deutschland e.V,



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Wer sagt, das nicht der Artikel durch den Filter gesperrt werdne könnte?!*


Das ist ganz einfach:
Weil die ISP dafür verantwortlich sind, wenn etwas falsche gesperrt wird!
Und dafür angezeigt werden können!
Also können sie nur Inhalte sperren, die dem Vertrag mit dem BKA und Artikel 5 Absatz 2 des Grundgesetzes entsprechen. 
Also keine sorge, DDL-Seiten etc. werden nicht gesperrt
Aber sind trotzdem STRAFBAR!

Und das der Vertrag dem Bundesverfassungsgericht standhält bezweifel ich auch!






Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Justiz ist an 'Kleinen Männern' garnicht interessiert, die wollen die großen Fische, entsprechend wird auch bestraft.
> Wenn du dir 'nen Album oder auch etwas mehr runterlädst, wird das Verfahren idR eingestellt, da kein öffentliches Interesse zur Strafverfolgung besteht (sprich dein Verstoß zu gering ist)...



Wenn du EINE CD aus dem Laden klaust wird auch kein Verfahren eingeleitet!



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> nein, es ist kein Anfang, es ist das Ende!
> Das Ende für unsere Freiheit.



Nur nebenbei, die hast du schon verloren, wenn du eine Kreditkarte und ein Handy hast... 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Und die kann ich nicht schützen, in dem ich wegschaue!*
> Ich muss hier an der Quelle ansetzen und nicht irgendwo am Ende.
> 
> Ob eine Vergewaltigung gefilmt wird oder nicht, ist doch unerheblich, sie fand trotzdem statt, auch wenns niemand gesehen hat bzw gesehen haben will...



Sind aber viel schwere zu verfolgen, da sie erstmal auffallen müssen.
Und wenn man den Markt nicht mehr erreicht.

Ich hab auch nirgendwo gesagt, dass ich zensur gut finde, ich hab nur gesagt, dass es ein Anfang wäre. 
Bevor jetzt wieder alle schreien:
Ich weiß, dass es ein Anfang für den Wahlkampf ist...aber ein Anfang auf der öffentlich diskutiert wird, womit das erste Ziel schon erreicht wäre - aufwachen! Darum gehts vorallem (zumindest für mich!)
Aber in Deutschland wird unglaublich viel auf dem Bereich der Urheberverfolgung in diesem Bereich getan.
Soweit eben möglich. Nur ein Beispiel:
Kinderschänder gefasst: BKA half mit

Und auf solche Ideen kommt in Deutschland auch keiner:
Nach Inzest-Fall in Polen - Kastration für Pädophile - n-tv.de
Was auch keine Lösung ist.

EDIT:
Macht euch mal nicht in die Hose, die ISP machen da mal eher nicht mit, solange das nicht Gesetz ist, weil sie Angst haben verklagt zu werden, und ein Gesetz hält dem BVG nicht stand.

EDIT2:
Also mehr hier was von Stasi Aktivisten ablässt, sollte meine Beiträge nochmal lesen und dann verstehen!


----------



## Bucklew (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Sheeep schrieb:


> Und auf solche Ideen kommt in Deutschland auch keiner:
> Nach Inzest-Fall in Polen - Kastration für Pädophile - n-tv.de
> Was auch keine Lösung ist.


Die Idee hab ich uach schon von so manchen deutschen Politiker gehört....


----------



## DaStash (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Sheeep schrieb:


> Weil die ISP dafür verantwortlich sind, wenn etwas falsche gesperrt wird!
> Und dafür angezeigt werden können!
> Also können sie nur Inhalte sperren, die dem Vertrag mit dem BKA und Artikel 5 Absatz 2 des Grundgesetzes entsprechen.
> Also keine sorge, DDL-Seiten etc. werden nicht gesperrt
> Aber sind trotzdem STRAFBAR!


Das stimmt nicht. Laut der News übernimmt das BKA die Verantwortung und die evtl. auftretenen Folgekosten.

Von daher sehe ich nicht, bis auf den Punkt das Kunden verloren gehen, warum die ISP´s nicht mitspielen sollten? Wo sollen die Kunden auch schon gros hin, wenn fast alle diesem Beschluss zustimmen?

Des weiteren wäre eine konstruktive Diskussion wirlich wünschenswert aber nicht eine Debatte über Zensur, wo wirklich fast jeder Experte dagegen spricht, weil es eben nichts bringt. Es ist kein Anfang von irgendwas, sondern der xte Versuch solche Maßnahmeninstumente als politisches Gestaltungsmittel einzuführen. Diesmal nur mit dem Thema Kinderpornografie. Davor waren es die Terroristen. Und ein Akteur ist immer gleich, der werte Herr Schäuble. 

Zum Thema Kastration. Was soll das bringen, ändert doch ünerhaupt nichts an dem Trieb an sich?! Außerdem dachte ich immer das wir in einer halbwegs zivilisierten Gesellschaft leben.



MG42 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass da oben nicht alles glatt läuft, und sich zu weit vom 'gemeinen Bürger' entfernt haben. Die kriegen ihre Diäten und alle anderen Sauereien und haben mit unseren Problemen nix mehr am Hut!
> Klar dass sich unsere Demokratie dazu missbrauchen lässt um durch unsinnige Debatten und Streitereien sich prima 4 Jahre Amtszeit (bei manchen mehr, bei manchen weniger) totschlagen lässt. Mal geht es auch bergauf, mal bergab, ber außer Schönrederei und den anderen Gepflogenheiten ist da wohl nix zu machen.


Tja, dass ist der große Nachteil von Demokratie. Mann wird i.d.R. nie eine schnelle Entscheidung treffen können und wenn man eine getroffen hat, wird es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach eine Kompromisslösung sein, also eine Lösung die auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner beruht. Ob das nun auf Dauer die beste politische Form ist sei mal dahingestellt aber momentan wird sich, jedenfalls unter den Mehrheitsbedingunen nicht viel konstruktives ändern.

p.s.: Um so erstaunlicher wie schnell die ein Maßnahmenpaket zur Sanierung des Bankenwesen, parteiübergreifend, hinbekommen haben. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

sry Doppel und so 

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Oh ja, ganz toll, echt ey...

So getreu dem Motto: "Friss - oder stirb"!

Ach übrigens:
Wusstet ihr schon, das die EU wohl die Raumtemperatur für ab 2015 verbaute Heizungsanlagen vorschreibt??
Mehr als 21°C soll dann nicht mehr möglich sein...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Zulustar (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oh ja, ganz toll, echt ey...
> 
> So getreu dem Motto: "Friss - oder stirb"!
> 
> ...




Is auch richtig so, bettler können sich keine Wohnung leisten und wer sich dann noch eine Wohnung leisten kann ist harz-4 abhängiger und rennt eh rum wie penner also min 3 pullover an 

ganz ehrlich spam_bot erst versuchst du uns von deiner Meinung zu überzeugen die straight auf dem Gesetz aufbaut und wenn man dir aufzeigt, das Gesetze formuliert wie die 10 Gebote nichts bringen, dann den Schwanz einziehen und die ganze Diskusion in Frage stellen. 
Wieso steht in den 10 geboten bspw nicht drin was man im Fall der Fälle tun soll? Richtig, diese Aufgabe der Eigeninterpretation der Gebote übernahmen Priester, die wiederum  die Gebote auslegen konnten wie sie lustig und gelaunt waren. 

Das selbe passiert uns, wenn wir Schranken im Internet zulassen aber weiterhin nichts gegen die Ursachen (die U. dessen warum man eine Schranke bauen musste) unternehmen.

Wenn ich mir sinnbildlich überlege was passiert wenn eine Seite aufm Index landet....

1. Url nicht erreichbar
1. den rediretor im browser öffnen
2. nen neuen redirector setzen, Ip bleibt ja meist gleich
3. Seite wieder online bringen Rediretor-Links ändern
4. Seite wieder online

Zeitdauer knapp 15 min für mich und 5 min für den DNS anbieter.

Wo soll da eine Blackliste irgendwas bringen spam_bot???
Wenn die die den scheiss herstellen und veröffentlichen unbeschadet/unangetastet bleiben?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Zulustar (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor meiner Meinung. Nur werde ich mich hier nicht mehr zum Thema äußern.
> Und das ich die Diskusion in Frage gestellt habe, sehe ich nicht so. Ich habe lediglich nur darauf hingewiesen das eine Diskusion bei weitem kein Erfolg bringt wenn man etwas gegen das Vorhaben des BKA tun will.
> 
> .punkt und Ende



Das  BKA selber stellt die Erfolgsaussichten solcher Internet Sperren als "Fragwürdig  " hin, genauer hättest du mal den Link den stefan gepostet hatte, mit dem BKA interview durchlesen sollen. 
Die welche wirklich Ahnung haben sprechen sich mehr als eindeutig dagegen aus, die die aber keine Ahnung von der Materie haben vertreten das Volk uns und sind straight pro schäuble getreu dem Mottoschützt unsere kinder indem unser internet sicherer gemacht wird lol, aber diese Restriktion bringt rein gar nichts ausser das es ein zweit Arbeitern mehr nen job ermöglicht. DENN DIE SCHULDIGEN BLEIBEN WEITERHIN AUF FREIEM FUSS UND UNBEEINDRUCKT VON DIESEM GESETZESENTWURF.

Ich bin auch für Kontrolle, doch aber bitte an einer Stelle wo ich es merke das mein Steuergeld nicht nur für die Katz verpulvert wird(so wie bei der Raumfahrt MRD in die Luft gepustet werden) und sich nicht nur ein Politiker, im Vorstand einer Sicherheitsfirma befindend, da eine Extraprovision fürn Vertragsabschluss erarbeitet.


----------



## DaStash (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wenn man auf deutsch gesagt seinen Arsch nicht hoch bekommt und nichts dagegen macht außer zu diskutieren, was bekanntlich nichts bringt außer seinen Frusst freihen lauf zu lassen - dann wohl Ja... Friss oder Stirb. Das Verfassungsgericht wird wohl keinem dazu einladen um gegen dieses Vorhaben vorzugehen. Und wenn keiner etwas dagegen tut, dann hat das BKA gewonnen.


Bevor man zur Tat schreitet, muss man ja wohl erst einmal informieren oder besser gesagt, etwas gegen die Desinformation unternehmen, durch Aufklärung. Danach kommen dann Petitionen, Demos, welche es in Berlin ja schon gab und Klagen/ Sammelklagen, die man unterstützen kann. Aber an erster Stelle steht erst einmal die Information. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (3. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Blogger, die dänische Sperrlisten von "angeblich" ausschliesslich für kinderpornografische Inhalte konzipiert sind, in ihren kritischen Äußerungen verlinken, müssen mit Hausdurchsuchungen rechnen.
gulli: Internet-Sperren: Sperrlisten verlinkt - Durchsuchung

Aus der News geht auch hervor das es sich gerade einmal um 20% kinderpornografische Seiten handelt, welche auf den Listen zu finden sind. So viel zum "Thema" und der daraus resultierenden Transparenz^^

MfG


----------



## AK-Pulco (4. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Also in einer sache hat spambot völlig recht...

Solange man nur auf seinem Arsch sitzt und sich zwar drüber aufregt aber sonst nichts tut kann man nichts ändern...

Und genau solange werden wir immer mehr in unseren Rechten beschnitten und immer mehr unserer Freiheit beraupt oder einfach nur um unser Geld gebracht.... während Poliker unser Land für Ihren Reichtum verkaufen, aber selber bestimmen wer ein Verbrecher ist und das ganze dann im Namen des Volkes....man wäre ich nur Politiker geworden

Gruss Pulco


----------



## DaStash (4. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



AK-Pulco schrieb:


> Also in einer sache hat spambot völlig recht...
> 
> Solange man nur auf seinem Arsch sitzt und sich zwar drüber aufregt aber sonst nichts tut kann man nichts ändern...
> 
> ...


Na man kann das schon ein wenig lenken, in dem man einfach nach seinen persönlichen Bedürfnissen wählen geht. Da wo man selber die Prioritäten setz muss man eben nachschauen, mit welcher Partei man die größten inhaltichen Übereintimmungen findet. 

Jetzt haben sie ja die Wahlcomputer für verwassungswiedrig erklärt. Gestern habe ich mir mal eine Umfrage angeschaut und da ist rausgekommen, dass es den meisten Leuten egal ist, ob sie ihre Stimme elektronisch abgeben oder nicht. Das fand ich schon ziemlich schokierend, da es anscheinend den Leuten egal ist was mit ihrer Stimme passiert, bzw. ob die Wahlen leicht ge-/ verfällscht werden können oder nicht. Das bedeutet m. M. n. das die Bevölkerung viel zu wenig darüber aufgeklärt ist, was das Thema Datensicherheit und Datenschutz betrifft und daraus schliesse ich, dass man dementsprechend ersteinmal Aufklärung betreiben muss.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Bucklew (12. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Da wird das bundesverfassungsgericht ein paar leuten mal wieder kräftig die verfassung um die ohren hauen müssen - und dann springt...äähh.. fährt der schäuble wieder im kreis und heult rum, dass die das ja nicht dürfen. manchmal frag ich mich echt, warum wir das kasperletheater finanzieren müssen...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## strider11f (14. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und wieder gibt es Neuigkeiten in Sachen "Internet-Sperre": Internetsperren wohl erst per Gesetz



Womit sie dann vom Tisch sind.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (14. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Diskusion durchgelesen:

Bei einigen Verfechtern der Zensur (z.B. Spam_bot) muss ich wahrlich den Kopf schütteln bei einer so naiven Einstellung ggü. Präventivmaßnahmen.

@ Spam_Bot: Weißt du denn, was es bedeutet, in einem Rechtstaat zu leben? Kennst du eigentlich die Grundidee dahinter und die geschichtliche Entwicklung?
Nach deinen Posts (vertraut dem Staat, führt Präventivmaßnahmen ein) schauts dahingegend Gegenteilig aus.

Dummerweise gibt es viel mehr Mittel zur Kontrolle als damals, selbst die Stasi hatte weniger technische Mittel zur ÜBerwachung als sie jetzt schon installiert wurden. Wohin denkst du, geht diese Entwicklung aktuell wieder? Sollte man nicht aus der Geschichte und der daraus resultierenden Verantwortung lernen und verhindern, dass jemals wieder ein solches Unrechtsregime an die Macht kommen kann? 

@ Präventivmaßnahmen: Hier wurde gesagt, dass Präventivmaßnahmen notwendig seien, um etwas zu erreichen. Vllt findet man dann per Zufall einen Schuldigen, hat dabei aber die eigentlich in der Verfassung verankerten Rechte mit Füssen getreten und viele Unschluldige vorsätzlich kriminalisiert.

Was ist denn bitte mit der Unschuldsvermutung? Dadurch wird diese ad absurdum geführt und der Rechtsstaat abgeschafft. Im Mittelalter herrschte die Schuldvermutung vor, also war man erst unschuldig, wie man seine Unschuld beweisen konnte (Ankläger: "Hexe, verbrennt sie"! Angeklagte: "Nein bin ich nicht, ich kann nicht mal fliegen." Ankläger: "Nur weil du es sagst und auf dem Boden bleibst, heißt es noch lange nicht dass du es nicht doch kannst, auf zur nächsten Klippe zum Test!")... HIer mal kurz in den Hexenhammer reinschnuppern kanns vllt verdeutlichen.

Jede Antiterrormaßnahme bekämpft nicht den Terrorismus, sondern gibt ihm nur Argumente, den Kampf fortzuführen. Guantanamo: Scheißegal ob du unschuldig bist, gefoltert wirst du soundso, bist du alles gestehst, egal ob du es warst oder nicht.

Wie kann man die Freiheit schützen, wenn man sie abschafft? Durch die Angst vor Terrorismus gewinnt der Terrorismus.

Wieder zurück zum Thema: 

Was helfen Maßnahmen, die das Problem ignorieren, es verdrängen und dem Staat Mittel in die Hand gibt, weitere eigentlich per Verfassung geschützten Rechte auszuhebeln?

e:/ Für die Beleidigung möchte ich mich bei Spam_Bot entschuldigen. Es war nicht gerechtfertigt und einfach überzogen. Gegenteilige Meinungen rechtfertigen aber keine Beleidigungen.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich bitte alle Beteiligten weiterhin eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen und nicht zu beleidigen. Vergleiche mit dem dritten Reich werden hier nicht geduldet!

Wer sich nicht daran halten will, wird entsprechend verwarnt und mit Punkten bedient. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich klar ausgedrückt habe.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Kreisverkehr (14. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Naja schön, dass angesprochen wird, dass es "erhebliche verfassungsrechtliche Risiken" gibt.
Ich bin dann schon auf die erste Klage vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht gespannt.

Ich denke daran, dass ein Bäcker die Regelung zur Pendlerpauschale zu Fall gebracht hat


----------



## strider11f (14. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und schon wieder gibts Neuigkeiten:
> 
> Quelle: Netzsperren - Doch schon bald?



Gähnnnnn, warten wir doch mal ab wieweit sie damit kommt.
Klagen kann man eh erst wenn der Blödsinn im Bundesanzeiger veröffentlicht ist.
Und genau so wie mit dem Verbot von "Killerspielen" (wie mich diese Bezeichnung ank**t) wird das ganze in im Sande verlaufen und bei passender Gelegenheit als Keule wieder rausgeholt.


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und schon wieder gibts Neuigkeiten:
> 
> Quelle: Netzsperren - Doch schon bald?


Na super, wenigstens ist es jetzt raus das es offzielle rechtsstaatlich kontrollierte Zensurmaßnahmen geben soll, denn etwas anderes ist eine Netzsperre ja nicht. Was wollen sie denn damit bezwecken? Experten, wie in vielen Links schon dargelegt, zeigen eindeutig den Unsinn solcher "Netzsperren/Zensurmaßnahmen" auf, da sie zu leicht zu umgehen sind und dies technisch nach jetziger Rechtslage auch nicht anders umgesetzt werden kann. Warum also tzd. die Durchsetzung? Ich denke es geht ganz klar darum ein Fundament zu schaffen, der "zukünftige" Zensurmaßnahmen grundlegend erlaubt. Diese dann effektiver einsetzen zu können wird dann wohl der nächste Schritt sein. Wiedereinmal zeigt sich also das Politiker selber nicht vor solch heiklen Themen wie die Kinderpornografie zurückschrecken und dieses als Instrument missbrauchen um hinten herum Maßnahmen zur besseren Kontrolle einzuführen.

@strider11f
Naja, ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, dass das im Sande verlaufen wird, siehe auch Bundestrojaner und Provideraufzeichnung. Solche Maßnahmen werden nach jetziger Erfahrung immer durchgesetzt, mit leichten Abstrichen.

@Kreisverkehr
Ich gebe Dir Recht! Nach meiner Auffassung wird die Unschuldsvermutung durch Präventivmaßnahmen grundsätzlich ausgehebelt, da dadurch "jeder" unter Generalverdacht steht.

Hierzu würde mich mal eine Fachmeinung interessieren. Na Pokerclock, was kannst du zu dem Punkt sagen???

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (16. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich kann zu dem Thema nur sagen, dass es mehrere Angriffspunkte gibt:

1. Die Umverteilung von Befugnissen, die ursprüngliche in den Händen der Staatsanwaltschaft waren und jetzt rüber zum BKA abgegeben werden.

2. Das Aushebeln der Schweigepflicht von Ärzten und Journalisten

3. Zensur als Gefahr für den Rechtsstaat hinsichtlich Demokratie und Persönlichkeitsrechte

Besonders der Punkt ist kritisch zu sehen, hinsichtlich Artikel 5 I GG. Allerdings gibt es eine Ausschlussklausel im Absatz 2. Der Filter soll ja hauptsächlich zum Schutz von Kindern errichtet werden. Könnte also unter Absatz 2 fallen. 

Die Klage wird ohnehin so verfasst, dass das Gericht sämtliche Punkte prüfen muss. Ich kann da auch nur sagen, dass es einige Angriffspunkte gibt und am ehesten Artikel 5 als Knackpunkt sehe.


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich kann zu dem Thema nur sagen, dass es mehrere Angriffspunkte gibt:
> 
> 1. Die Umverteilung von Befugnissen, die ursprüngliche in den Händen der Staatsanwaltschaft waren und jetzt rüber zum BKA abgegeben werden.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Reaktion. 

Das sind auch in etwa die Bedenken die ich mit einer solchen Maßnahme habe. Selbst wenn es ausschliesslich um Kinderpornographie geht, wie soll das nachvollziehbar gehalten werden, so das man ausschliessen kann, dass nicht auch andere Seiten, mit ähnlichen aber nicht strafrechtlich relevanten Inhalten, betroffen sind?!!.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (23. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Naja, daran sieht man halt das die Maßnahme nicht so gesetzeskonform sein kann, denn dann könnte man sie ja auch per Gesetzt veranlassen. Folglich würde man dann aber auch ein rechtstaatliche Entscheidung vor der Sperrung abwarten müssen und das wird wohl der nicht gewollte Punkt sein, denke ich. Ich fände es gut wenn solche Maßnahmen, wenn dann, nur über unsere rechtsstaatlichen Mittel, nach ausreichender Kontrolle der Daten und Fakten durchgeführt werden können.

Des Weiteren spricht man bei kinderpornografie von einer  "der größten Märkte der organisierten Kriminalität". Könnte solch eine sicht der Dinge nicht auch bedeuten das andere "Märkte" solcher Art zukünftig dann auch solchen Maßnahmen unterzogen werden können?

Die Fragen die man sich m. M. n. stellen muss sind folgende: Kann man das ausschliessen, dass andere Seiten von dieser Zensurmaßnahme betroffen sind und welchen Nutzen hat eigentlich solch eine Maßnahme für Opfer von Kinderpornografie unter der Voraussetzung das jetzt nur noch ausgeblendet statt ermittelt wird?

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (23. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (23. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Gerade Internetseiten mit Kinderpornographischen Inhalt die ihren Ursprung in einem rechtsfreien Raum haben(siehe Sealand), müssen vor einem Zugriff per Internetsperre gesperrt werden, da die Ermittler in solchen rechtsfreien Räumen keine andere Möglichkeit haben dies zu unterbinden.


 Dem würde ich ja notgedrungen auch zustimmen, jedoch bitte ausschliesslich mit rechtsstaatlichen Mitteln.  Ähnlich dem Einsatz des Bundestrojaner: Es müssen eindeutige Beweise und eine richterliche genehmnigung vorliegen. Sowas sollte keine einfache Behörde und das auch noch untransparent entscheiden dürfen.


> Und ja, man kann momentan nicht ausschließen das auch andere Internetseiten als solche mit Kinderpornographischen Inhalten gesperrt werden. Dieses sollte/ bzw. wird sicherlich auch noch vor Inkrafttretung geprüft und gegebenenfalls gesetzlich geregelt werden.


Ja, wenn dem so wäre und das auch so gewollt sein würde, dann hätte man auch gleich den Weg gehen können. Think about that. 

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (25. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Heute hat das Kabinet beschlossen Kinderpornografie im Internet härter zu bekämpfen:
> Kinderpornos im Netz: Kabinett beschließt härtere Bekämpfung - Internet - FOCUS Online


Jep, ist auch überall in den Medien zu hören und zu sehen. Aber Justizministerin Zypris hat schon zu Recht das Vorhaben der Frau von der Leyxen bezüglich massiver Veerfassungsbedenken, kritisiert und das es eben mit ihr auch nicht abgesprochen wurde.

Des Weiteren wird auch schon öffentlich angemerkt, dass dieses Instrument gegen Kinderpornografie ein Stumpfes ist, da es ein leichtes ist diese Sperren, wenn man es denn möchte, zu umgehen. Außerdem besteht m. M. n. eine reelle Verdunklungsgefahr, wenn man diese Thematik nur auspart und so den Eindruck erhält, dass sie nicht mehr existent sei.

MfG


----------



## Brzeczek (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Heute hat das Kabinet beschlossen Kinderpornografie im Internet härter zu bekämpfen:
> Kinderpornos im Netz: Kabinett beschließt härtere Bekämpfung - Internet - FOCUS Online




Ich finde das *******, erst Zensieren die sowas (Was natürlich gut ist) aber was kommt danach ??? Wenn wir ALLe schonn so eine Zensur zulassen dann werden die auch noch weiteren unangenehmen inhalte  aus dem Internet Zensieren.....

in letzte Zeit kommt mir sowieso so manche sachen merkwürdig vor, bessonder nach den letzten Amok lauf....
....Neue Verschwörung gegen das Grundgesetz: Artikel 13 soll fallen - wegen Winnenden


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

so lange nur vermutet wird , dass das nur vorgeschoben ist ,
 Filter  auch für andere Sachen ? ich schätze da  ist nichts    oder kaum was  wahres dran.


----------



## harl.e.kin (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ihr werdet sehen, dass es nicht bei Kinderpornographiesperren bleibt. Nahezu jede Seite auf der man heute Pornos finden kann, hat keine Jugendsperre, also was glaubt ihr, wird als nächstes nicht mehr zugänglich sein?


----------



## Brzeczek (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Ihr werdet sehen, dass es nicht bei Kinderpornographiesperren bleibt. Nahezu jede Seite auf der man heute Pornos finden kann, hat keine Jugendsperre, also was glaubt ihr, wird als nächstes nicht mehr zugänglich sein?



Das könnte gut sein, diese Schweine sollen damit aufhören und die Zensur sein lassen.

Die ist sowieso sinlos, ich könnte einfach über ein Proxy Server auf die Seite zugreifen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## poiu (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Der Spiegelfechter  Blog Archive  Kinderpornographie ? Wahlkampfschlager, Aktionismus, Zensur

wahlkampf halt 

@SpaM_BoT

interessant ist wieso nicht effektiver gegen die produzenten von diesen mist vorgegangen wird ! 

anstatt die übeltäter zu verfolgen , verfolgt man die restlichen 80 Millionen in der BRD !

Meiner Meinung wird unter dem Deckmantel der Kinderpornografie, Amoklauf von Winnenden &Co die gunst der Stunde genutzt um das Volk zu überwachen / Zensieren. Wenn man sich anschaut von wem die Leyen unterstützt wird , keiner hat wohl was gegen verfolgung von Kinderpornografie ,aber man verfolgt sie nicht man macht nur die augen zu !

Ich hab bei solchen gesetzten immer die Sorge das  die Grundsteine für eine Diktatur im 21 Jahrhundert gelegt.

letztens hab ich ein interview mit einem Stasi Boss gesehen , inhalt :"was hier abgeht daran haben wir in der DDR nicht mal gedacht !" 

Verfolgt werden ja menschen schon jetzt mit allen mitteln wie der Datenschützers "Theodor Reppe"

ist wie bei Bush nach dem Motto "wer nicht für uns ist , ist für die!"


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## poiu (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

SpaM_BoT ich habe nicht gesagt das nicht verfolgt wird  , sorry hätte ich deutlich machen können .Aber anscheinend sind dort verbesserungen oder  mehr Geld nötig. Stattdessen wird  so getan als würde es was bringen , die Zeit und das geld hätte man besser investieren können , wollte ich sagen !

"hab das oben etwas editiert"

Die Frau von der Layen hat Gutachten von Experten die sich negativ über das vorhaben geäusert haben als Nonsens bezeichnet. jemand der nicht mal denn Unterschied zwischen UMTS und TCP kennt meint alles besser zu wissen * autsch* 

Für mich ist das Puplikumswirksames hinstellen , bzw Wahlkampf!


----------



## DaStash (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



poiu schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Puplikumswirksames hinstellen , bzw Wahlkampf!


 Sicher, reine Polemik. Die wissen genau, dass das nicht effektiv ist und vor allem nicht vor Kinderpornografie schützt. 

MfG


----------



## Brzeczek (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Sicher, reine Polemik. Die wissen genau, dass das nicht effektiv ist und vor allem nicht vor Kinderpornografie schützt.
> 
> MfG




Aber dann stehlt sich die Frage wehr wählt den so welche die nach und nach ein Überwachung Staat aufbauen ?? Senile Rentner ???


----------



## DaStash (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Aber dann stehlt sich die Frage wehr wählt den so welche die nach und nach ein Überwachung Staat aufbauen ?? Senile Rentner ???


Na diejenigen die nicht aufgeklärt sind. Wir beschäftigen uns damit genauer und haben von daher eine gute Vrostellung wie und ob das funktioniert. In den Medien wird aber suggeriert, Maßnahme-->hilft gegen Kinderpornographie und so verhalten sich dann auch die Wähler.

MfG


----------



## Brzeczek (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Na diejenigen die nicht aufgeklärt sind. Wir beschäftigen uns damit genauer und haben von daher eine gute Vrostellung wie und ob das funktioniert. In den Medien wird aber suggeriert, Maßnahme-->hilft gegen Kinderpornographie und so verhalten sich dann auch die Wähler.
> 
> MfG



Idioten


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Ihr werdet sehen, dass es nicht bei Kinderpornographiesperren bleibt. Nahezu jede Seite auf der man heute Pornos finden kann, hat keine Jugendsperre, also was glaubt ihr, wird als nächstes nicht mehr zugänglich sein?



Das ist oder das währe aber legitim, 
weil im Gesetz steht  bereits schon lange,
das die Verbreitung von Porno  Material an Minderjährige 
unter Strafe  steht,  und das gibt es schon lange, 
und wenn diese Seite frei zugänglich sind, z.b. über Google leicht zu finden .  
Zwar halfen die Eltern für die Kinder und sind verantwortlich, 
aber oft ist es ja auch so, das s.g. Sex Werbung per Emal kommt 
und so mit dann Kinder auf solche Seite gelangen, ohne danach gesucht zu haben , ich finde das richtig wenn man da einen Rigel vorschrieb .


----------



## Brzeczek (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



amdintel schrieb:


> Das ist oder das währe aber legitim,
> weil im Gesetz steht  bereits schon lange,
> das die Verbreitung von Porno  Material an Minderjährige
> unter Strafe  steht,  und das gibt es schon lange,
> ...



Nur weil man selber zu Faul ist die Erziehung in die Hände zu nehmen.....


----------



## Kreisverkehr (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



amdintel schrieb:


> Das ist oder das währe aber legitim,
> weil im Gesetz steht  bereits schon lange,
> das die Verbreitung von Porno  Material an Minderjährige
> unter Strafe  steht,  und das gibt es schon lange,
> ...



Falsch: Du kannst keine Zensur mit Kinderschutz rechtfertigen. Warum klären Eltern ihre Kinder nicht über die diversen Seiten/Fallen/Gefahren auf?
Wenn diese sich selbst nicht auskennen, muss man sich eben informieren.

Und solche Gesetze bringen nichts, außer den Rechtsstaat langsam auszuhölen, bis das marod gewordene Konstrukt in sich zusammenbricht. Was genau ist dann? Wem hilft es und was ist der Vorteil davon? Nichts für, sondern alles gegen die Bevölkerung.


----------



## poiu (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Deutschland im Jahre 2015


----------



## amdintel (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Falsch: Du kannst keine Zensur mit Kinderschutz rechtfertigen. Warum klären Eltern ihre Kinder nicht über die diversen Seiten/Fallen/Gefahren auf?
> Wenn diese sich selbst nicht auskennen, muss man sich eben informieren.
> 
> Und solche Gesetze bringen nichts, außer den Rechtsstaat langsam auszuhölen, bis das marod gewordene Konstrukt in sich zusammenbricht. Was genau ist dann? Wem hilft es und was ist der Vorteil davon? Nichts für, sondern alles gegen die Bevölkerung.



als  Zensur sehe ich das nicht,
weil dann ist es auch auch eine Zensur, das Waffen z,b, 
nicht frei käuflich sind. Ich finde das völlig in ordnung , wenn gleich illigle und verbotene Sachen im Keim erstickt werden durch sperren   
und dann gibt es auch kein wenn und aber mehr, die Sachen sind dann einfach gesperrt !


----------



## Kreisverkehr (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Weißt du was Zensur überhaupt bedeutet? Anscheinend nicht, da Zensur eine Einschränkung der Meinungs- und Informationsfreiheit ist. Dies hat nichts mit einem Waffengesetz oder ähnlichem zu tun.

1. Seit wann werden illegale Angebote durch Zensur im Keim erstickt und verhindert? Vor allem, wenn die Sperren vollkommen sinnlos und technisch nutzlos sind.

2. Zensur hat mit Meinungs - und Informationsfreiheit zu tun, jedoch nichts mit dem Waffenkauf. Schußwaffen sind potentiell zwar gefährlich, aber daher eben durch das Waffengesetz mehr als ausreichend reglementiert. Natürlich kann man einen Waffenschein erwerben und so weiter.

3. Wenn eine Seite gesperrt wird, und das dann auch noch gesetzlich genemigt, dann besteht die Möglichkeit später weitere Seiten zu sperren und irgendwann unbequeme Seiten sogar wirkungsvoll zu sperren. 

=> Seiten sperren=Zensur
Zensur=fehlende Meinungsfreiheit
Keine Meinungsfreiheit=Polizeistaat

=> Keine Lösung, Grundrechte begraben und die Freiheit zu tode geschützt. Und wer keine Freiheit hat, der lebt in einer Diktatur, siehe z.B. China aktuell. Andere Beispiele gäbe es hier auch, aber die kennt man ja zur Genüge.


----------



## harl.e.kin (26. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Kam grad bei Maybritt Illner, da gings darum das man ja per Patch bei uns zensierte Versionen wieder uncut machen kann. Diese Seiten sollen laut diesem Minister der dort saß ebenfalls zensiert werden.


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Kam grad bei Maybritt Illner, da gings darum das man ja per Patch bei uns zensierte Versionen wieder uncut machen kann. Diese Seiten sollen laut diesem Minister der dort saß ebenfalls zensiert werden.


Dein Avatarbild wird dann übrigens auch zensiert harl.e.kin 

Ne mal im ernst, genau das ist es nämlich. Hat man erstmal ein Instrument, dann wird man dieses für so viele Zwecke wie möglich einsetzen, ähnlich der Mautgeschichte in Deutschland. trotz vorheriger versprechen soll ja die Kontrolle ausgeweitet werde(Nummernschilderkennung, PKW Maut etc.)

Ich kann das wie gesagt nur dann für gut heißen, wenn es a) rechtsstaatlich kontrolliert wird und b) ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass andere Seiten oder auch andere Inhalte von dieser zensurform betroffen sein werden. Und selbst dann habe ich noch Bauchschmerzen, wenn ich daran denke das diese Maßnahme gegen das eigentliche Problem rein gar nichts unternimmt, sondern eher noch den Eindruck in der Bevölkerung schürt, dass Problem sei jetzt behoben, da es nicht mehr präsent ist. Quasi aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn.

MfG


----------



## poiu (27. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

teilweise 

(Komic) #24 - Woher kommen die Killerwale? - Krawall Gaming Network

hab gestern die Sendung auch gesehen und der 23 Jährige gamer war relativ unfähig !

Ab besten war der mit der CD ich dachte der läuft gleich auch amok

Der 100 Jahre Opa hatte auch keine Ahnung und hat wieder die alten lügen erzählt das due US Army mit Killerspielen ihre Soldaten Desensibilisiert.

ich zitiere mal was von der Seite : Klick 




> 1927 inszenierte Andrew Kehoe an einer Schule in Bath, Michigan, eine Serie von Bombenanschlägen, die ihn und 44 weitere Menschen das Leben kosteten.





> 1964 stürmte Walter Seifert seine ehemalige Schule in Köln-Volkhofen mit einem selbstgebauten Flammenwerfer und tötete zwei Lehrerinnen und acht Schüler



wusste gar nicht das Killer Spiele so alt sind Oo oder wartet 1964 war das bestimmt der Satansiche Rock N Roll !

zu dem thema der Politik & der Medien könnte man glatt neue Sendung machen "Deutschland sucht denn Super Sündenbock"  zu jeden Problem indet sich bestimmt einer. ich sehe schon die Schlagzeilen der Bild von morgen Killer Spiele an Weltwirtschaftkrise schuld

letztens  habe ich ein interesantes Zitat in einem  Forum gelesen : 



> "Wenn das letzte Computerspiel verboten, der letzte Computer abgeschalten ist, [...] werdet ihr sehen, dass ihr uns dennoch erziehen müsst"


----------



## slpnr (27. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Zu berücksichtigen ist auch dass die Zensur im Netz die Tat an sich nicht verhindert. Nur weil es keiner sieht heißt es nicht dass das betroffene Kind nicht misshandelt wird.
Es wäre sinnvoll die Produzenten solche Videos zu finden und nicht das Internet zu zensieren.

Ich halte den Spass für einen Vorwand um die Daten zu kontrollieren.


----------



## poiu (27. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



poiu schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung wird unter dem Deckmantel der Kinderpornografie, Amoklauf von Winnenden &Co die gunst der Stunde genutzt um das Volk zu überwachen / Zensieren. Wenn man sich anschaut von wem die Leyen unterstützt wird , keiner hat wohl was gegen verfolgung von Kinderpornografie ,aber man verfolgt sie nicht man macht nur die augen zu !


   @slpnr ich zitiere mich mal selbst^^ das meinte ich auch mit dem letzten satz, man verfolgt die Herstller nicht oder kämpft wirksam gegen die verbreitung sondern macht nur die augen zu! mehr ist das doch nicht , nach dem motto aus dem augen aus dem sinn!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (27. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ernsthaft woher manch einer solch eine Info herzaubert, das gegen solche Täter nicht Ermittelt wird....


Ich denke er meint das dagegen einfch nicht genug vorgegangen wird.

MfG


----------



## poiu (27. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

meine ich , hab ich schon mal vorher geschrieben ! 


poiu schrieb:


> SpaM_BoT ich habe nicht gesagt das nicht verfolgt wird  , sorry hätte ich deutlich machen können .Aber anscheinend sind dort verbesserungen oder  mehr Geld nötig. Stattdessen wird  so getan als würde es was bringen , die Zeit und das geld hätte man besser investieren können  !




also reite nicht schon wieder drauf rum SpaM_BoT


so und jetzt wieder zum Thema : 

Heise hat da eine ninteressanten Artikel : klick


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## poiu (27. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

1. wenn man die Symptome bekämpft und nicht die effektiver die ursachen ist das merkwürdig 

2. scheint es dir viel spaß zu machen haarspalterei zu betreiben , hättest du denn vorherigen beitrag gelesen hätte es dir auf fallen müssen ! 
also entweder  liest du nur das was du lesen willst oder du suchst nur solche beiträge.

also betreiber mal deine spielereinen, ich werde deine Postings nicht mehr beachten Punkt.


----------



## Bucklew (27. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Viele vergessen den Hauptpunkt: Wo es eine Nachfrage gibt, wird es ein Angeobt geben - unabhängig davon, ob legal oder illegal.

Wie wäre es denn mal damit all die Phädophilen aus ihrer sozialen Isolation (zumindest was diese Neigung angeht) zu holen und sie entsprechend zu therapieren? Klar, man wird niemals 100% aller Leute therapieren können, aber 90% würde den Markt für dieses Zeug schonmal um 90% reduzieren und die mangelnde Nachfrage würde WIRKLICH kinder retten.

Phädophilität ist genauso ein Fetisch wie - na all das andere Zeug  Der Unterschied ist nur, dass dabei unschuldige zu schaden kommen, die noch nicht über richtig und falsch (in diesem Gebiet) unterscheiden können. Wir brauchen uns als Gesellschaft aber nicht wundern, wenn diese Menschen in die Illegalität abrutschen, wenn wir ihnen keinen Halt bieten - und ein Phädophiler hat in dieser Gesellschaft absolut KEINEN halt.


----------



## Brzeczek (27. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Viele vergessen den Hauptpunkt: Wo es eine Nachfrage gibt, wird es ein Angeobt geben - unabhängig davon, ob legal oder illegal.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn mal damit all die Phädophilen aus ihrer sozialen Isolation (zumindest was diese Neigung angeht) zu holen und sie entsprechend zu therapieren? Klar, man wird niemals 100% aller Leute therapieren können, aber 90% würde den Markt für dieses Zeug schonmal um 90% reduzieren und die mangelnde Nachfrage würde WIRKLICH kinder retten.
> 
> Phädophilität ist genauso ein Fetisch wie - na all das andere Zeug  Der Unterschied ist nur, dass dabei unschuldige zu schaden kommen, die noch nicht über richtig und falsch (in diesem Gebiet) unterscheiden können. Wir brauchen uns als Gesellschaft aber nicht wundern, wenn diese Menschen in die Illegalität abrutschen, wenn wir ihnen keinen Halt bieten - und ein Phädophiler hat in dieser Gesellschaft absolut KEINEN halt.




lol irgendwie hört es sich so an also ob du einer wärst  

Jetzt bitte nicht böse nehmen, aber ich kann so was nicht nachvollziehen......
...mit den Kindern usw


----------



## .Mac (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> lol irgendwie hört es sich so an also ob du einer wärst
> 
> Jetzt bitte nicht böse nehmen, aber ich kann so was nicht nachvollziehen......
> ...mit den Kindern usw


Dann gebe ich dir mal ein Beispiel, evtl. kannst du es dann "nach vollziehen".

Es ist vergleichbar mit dem Amoklauf von Winnenden, dort kamen unschuldige ums Leben, aber anstatt ernsthaft an das Thema ran zu gehen werden Politiker unsachlich und machen Spiele für solch eine Psychische Störung verantwortlich.
Es sollte sich mehr um die Behandlung von potenziell Gefährlichen Leuten gekümmert werden.

Ich weiß, es ist nicht das beste Beispiel, aber es ist aktuell und es sollte jeder verstehen.

Ich glaube da durch das sie die Internet-Seiten sperren werden sogar mehr Kinder missbraucht. Es ist ein sehr sensibeles Thema, und sowas in den Wahlkampf zu bringen ist ein Plus für die jeweilige Partei.
Denn der Durchschnitts Bürger befürwortet solche "Gesetze", denn ihm ist ja auch nicht klar wie sowas ausarten könnte. Die Regierung hat es zu leicht, das Volk ist mit solchen Themen nicht vertraut.


----------



## DaStash (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> lol irgendwie hört es sich so an also ob du einer wärst


Witzig ist das nicht gerade, solch eine unterstellung, auch wenn es nur "Spaß" sein soll.^^

In dem Punkt hat Bucklew recht. Es bringt überhaupt nichts wenn diejenigen die das verursachen oder nutzen in die Illegalität getrieben werden und so schwerer zu ermitteln und folglich auch zu therapieren sind. Das ist ja auch einer der Hauptargumente gegen diese Zensurmaßnahme.



.Mac schrieb:


> Es ist ein sehr sensibeles Thema, und sowas in den Wahlkampf zu bringen ist ein Plus für die jeweilige Partei.


Nicht nur das. Es ist m. M. n. auch ein Versuch ein Instrument per Hintertürchen(Kinderpornografie) einzuführen, welches dann später für andere Maßnahmen gebraucht/missbraucht werden kann. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

doppel


----------



## poiu (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

mal was zum lachen Bild berichterstattung : Klick


----------



## Brzeczek (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@all

ich halte mich lieber raus aus der Diskussion über Kinderpornos usw.....

@poiu

Typisch Bild  aber die aus der Bild Zeitung nehme ich nie ernst, die Bild Zeitung ist eher da um zu lachen, in etwa so wie eine extra große Witz Zeitung


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Bucklew (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> lol irgendwie hört es sich so an also ob du einer wärst


ne, danke, habe andere fetische - über die ich mich hier jetzt im forum nicht auslassen werden


----------



## amdintel (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*mir hat das gestern jemand erklärt, warum man da gegen sein sollte*
die können praktisch   dann auch seiten sperren , die nichts mit k.pronogrfie zu tun haben z.b. unbequemen politische seiten und keiner merkt das und alle denken dann, das es seine richtigkeit hat  oder hätte  ,


----------



## poiu (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



poiu schrieb:


> Deutschland im Jahre 2015



ich hab mal so ein Horror Szenario hier schon mal verlinkt


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## amdintel (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

wie sorgfältig unsere Behörden mit unseren Daten umgehen,
 sollte ja nun heute jedem bekannt sein,
Datenschutz Skandal 2008 
und wenn man da nicht ein mal in der Lage ist,  glaube ich kaum
das die das mit dem sperren auch korrekt machen , die Idee an sich ist ja gut, nur gibt es keinen Gesetztes Entwurf dafür, für Missbrauch bwz . wenn diese Sperren für andere Dinge missbraucht  werden, so könnte man z.b. auch den Wahlkampf manipulieren und Web. Seiten anderer Parteien einfach sperren ?


----------



## DaStash (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



amdintel schrieb:


> wie sorgfältig unsere Behörden mit unseren Daten umgehen,
> sollte ja nun heute jedem bekannt sein,
> Datenschutz Skandal 2008
> und wenn man da nicht ein mal in der Lage ist,  glaube ich kaum
> das die das mit dem sperren auch korrekt machen , die Idee an sich ist ja gut, nur gibt es keinen Gesetztes Entwurf dafür, für Missbrauch bwz . wenn diese Sperren für andere Dinge missbraucht  werden, so könnte man z.b. auch den Wahlkampf manipulieren und Web. Seiten anderer Parteien einfach sperren ?


Vieles ist möglich. Genau das ist das Problem, wo genau setzt man die Grenzen für Zensur? Die wird man nie wirklich definieren können, jedenfalls nicht eindeutig und deshalb bin ich bsp. dagegen und aus dem Grund, dass diese Maßnahme nicht denjenigen zu gute kommen wird, um die es eigentlich geht. Den Opfern solcher Taten.

MfG


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Zwischen *Können* und *Machen* liegen Welten.
> Und das man die Internetsperren für andere Zwecke als der Vorgesehenen verwendet, halte ich für ein bis jetzt nicht bewiesenes Gerücht. Reine Panikmache....


Nicht, wenn man erstmal die Rahmenbedingungen geschaffen hat, dann ist dem Missbrauch Tür und Tor geöffnet...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Bucklew (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Reine Spekulation.....


Wo ist das Problem anstatt Verein gegen sexuelle Gewalt in jeglicher Form (jetzt etwas exemplarisch erklärt ) www.cdu-ist-doof.de auf die sperrungsliste zu setzen?

Wer ruft denn irgendwo an und fragt nach, warum die Seite gesperrt ist, wenn das Stigmata Kinderpornos genutzt wird?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Bucklew (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wer ruft wo an?


Was machst du, wenn morgen dieses Forum hier auf die Kinderporno-sperrungssite umgeleitet wird?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Brzeczek (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Was machst du, wenn morgen dieses Forum hier auf die Kinderporno-sperrungssite umgeleitet wird?



Wenn das passiert werde ich irgendjemanden zusammenschlagen .....
...Aber mal Spaß bei Seite das ist es ja warum die das Gesetzt für sowas nicht durchbekommen sollten, das wird ausharrten 100%.


----------



## der Türke (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Was machst du, wenn morgen dieses Forum hier auf die Kinderporno-sperrungssite umgeleitet wird?




Na was woll das was 80millionen Deutsche Täglich tun umschalten Ignorien, manche regen sich darauf auf aber im grunde ist es iwann vergessen


----------



## Bucklew (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Woher weist du das Websites von unbescholtenen Anbietern gesperrt werden?


Ich frage dich, was du dann tust.

Warum, wieso, weshalb spielt keine Rolle.

Was tust du?


----------



## amdintel (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Vieles ist möglich. Genau das ist das Problem, wo genau setzt man die Grenzen für Zensur? Die wird man nie wirklich definieren können, jedenfalls nicht eindeutig und deshalb bin ich bsp. dagegen und aus dem Grund, dass diese Maßnahme nicht denjenigen zu gute kommen wird, um die es eigentlich geht. Den Opfern solcher Taten.
> 
> MfG


da kannst mal sehen wie "*unfähig* " unsere Poliker sind, die ihr Gehalt von unseren Steuer Geldern bekommen.

wenn ich da was zu sagen hätte würde
 ich was ganz anderes machen:

einfach Filter einbauen , 
Seiten die gemeldet werden, schaltet man  Filter auf diese, 
man kann  dann zwar diese Seiten  weiter besuchen, 
aber es werden   Bilder/ download und uploads  geblockt ,
so kann dann auch jeder selber überprüfen ob so eine Site zu  recht gesperrt wurde und nicht still und heimlich .
Diese Filter könnte man noch für das ein oder andere   missbrauchen , 
blocken von Viren und Würmern, man könnte damit auch Web. Seiten sperren die Betrugs Versuche machen .
so das man dann eines Tages endlich mal wieder ein sauberes Internet hat .


----------



## der Türke (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



amdintel schrieb:


> da kannst mal sehen wie "*unfähig* " unsere Poliker sind, die ihr Gehalt von unseren Steuer Geldern bekommen.
> 
> wenn ich da was zu sagen hätte würde
> ich was ganz anderes machen:
> ...






nun ja das was du vor hast ist was schwierig ein Filter einbauen, was wenn es auch nicht richtig funktioniert wird und urberrechte verletzt? dann haste ne arschkarte gezogen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## der Türke (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich beanworte keine Fragen die auf reine Spekulation aufgebaut ist.




Ach komm du hast nur angst davor etwas zuzugeben das deine Überzeugungen wiederspricht


----------



## Bucklew (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich beanworte keine Fragen die auf reine Spekulation aufgebaut ist.


Menschliche Fehler sind für dich also Spekulation? Aha....



der Türke schrieb:


> Ach komm du hast nur angst davor etwas zuzugeben das deine Überzeugungen wiederspricht


Selbstverständlich, denn wie hieß es denn damals noch so schön?

(Spambot, bitte mitsingen!)

Die Partei, die Partei, die hat immer Recht.... 

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie lange solche seit der Kindheit anerzogenen Reflexe sich auch heute noch durchsetzen können.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Bucklew (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Die ganze Geschichte mit den Internetsperren hat noch nicht mal begonnen, und du redest schon von Fehlern...


Die Frage ist nicht, ob irgendwann eine falsche website in die sperrliste kommt - die fragen ist nur, WANN das ist.

Wie schaut das eigentlich aus, es wurde ja bei wikileaks zensurlisten von verschiedenen Länder gepostet, daraufhin erfolgte sofort u.a. eine Hausdurchsuchung - erfolgt die in Zukunft auch dann, wenn man die deutsche liste veröffentlicht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich beanworte keine Fragen die auf reine Spekulation aufgebaut ist.


Das ist keine Spekulation, das wird so kommen!

Sieh dir doch mal die anderen Länder an, die Seiten sperren (China  ), da wird auch mal Youtube gesperrt, weil man da gewisse Dinge zu sehen bekommt, die die Bevölkerung nicht sehen sollte...


Ach btw: kaufst mir 'nen neues Auto, wenn diese Seite geblockt wird (und das wird sie werden!)
Politically Incorrect


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## der Türke (28. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist keine Spekulation, das wird so kommen!
> 
> Sieh dir doch mal die anderen Länder an, die Seiten sperren (China  ), da wird auch mal Youtube gesperrt, weil man da gewisse Dinge zu sehen bekommt, die die Bevölkerung nicht sehen sollte...
> 
> ...




wiso sollte die seite geblockt werden? 
(Türke) ist youtube auch verboten aber da ist der grund Das man den Gründer unserer Repoblik beleidigt wird .(es ist aber auch leicht zu hacken und so zugänglich zu machen) Aus sollchen gründen kann ich es verstehen


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Woher weist du das...?


Weils immer so gekommen ist?!


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Seit wann leben wir in China...?


Och, in Deutschland hatten wir 2x schlimmere Verhältnisse denn China, IMO...
Das letzte mal ist auch noch garnicht soo lange her, sind noch keine 20 Jahre...


der Türke schrieb:


> wiso sollte die seite geblockt werden?


(sehr sehr) Kritische Politische Inhalte...


der Türke schrieb:


> (Türke) ist youtube auch verboten aber da ist der grund Das man den Gründer unserer Repoblik beleidigt wird .(es ist aber auch leicht zu hacken und so zugänglich zu machen) Aus sollchen gründen kann ich es verstehen


...was in einer Demokratie nicht sein sollte...
BTW: Nutz mal eins dieser Addons, das hilft uns allen, auch dir.


----------



## der Türke (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weils immer so gekommen ist?!
> 
> Och, in Deutschland hatten wir 2x schlimmere Verhältnisse denn China, IMO...
> Das letzte mal ist auch noch garnicht soo lange her, sind noch keine 20 Jahre...
> ...




Haha Danke ich habe mich nie um Rechtschreibung gekümmert


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## der Türke (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Auch dir muss ich sagen das die Internetsperren in DE noch gar nicht begonnen haben. Demnach kann es noch gar nicht so gekommen sein...
> 
> 
> Hatten..., ist aber nicht Heute oder Morgen. Du scheinst gern vergangene mit noch kommende Ereignisse zu vergleichen.
> ...




Man muss mit dem Schlimmsten Gewappnet sein sonst erwischt es einem viel härter


----------



## johnnyGT (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



der Türke schrieb:


> Haha Danke ich habe mich nie um Rechtschreibung gekümmert


Um Grammatik und Satzbau auch nicht!


----------



## der Türke (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

XXXX

Na und .............................. ich werde Tag täglich darauf in der schule getestet ich kümmer mich auch nicht um gross und klein schreibung.


----------



## Bucklew (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich denk mir mein Teil...


Leider tust du das ja nicht - siehe diesen Thread 

Würdest du dir deinen Teil denken und aus der Geschichte lernen, wäre das hier beschriebene ein ganz klares no-go.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Hatten..., ist aber nicht Heute oder Morgen. Du scheinst gern vergangene mit noch kommende Ereignisse zu vergleichen.
> Was einmal war muss nicht zwingend wieder passieren.


Du scheinst noch nicht sehen zu wollen, das man gern wieder dahin möchte, wo "der Österreicher" bzw die DDR gewesen ist, von der Überwachung her...

Aber wilkommen in 1984...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Bucklew (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Also nerv mich bitte nicht... OK?


Doch, bei deinen Ansichten das einzige Richtige.....


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Bucklew (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Von mir aus mach weiter. Das Forenmenü bietet eine gute Funktion um nervige Personen los zu werden


ich danke für dieses kompliment


----------



## Lassreden (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Nervend ist eine Störung. Bei dir ist Störung du wurdest Übertrumpft und du hast keine andere Möglichkeit als weglaufen oder Ignorieren und Etc.
Aber irgendwann wirst du von diesem Thema betroffen sein und dann trifft es dich knallhart.


----------



## amdintel (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du scheinst noch nicht sehen zu wollen, das man gern wieder dahin möchte, wo "der Österreicher" bzw die DDR gewesen ist, von der Überwachung her...
> 
> Aber wilkommen in 1984...


da sind wir bereits schon , es fehlt halt nur noch  die Mauer ,
die haben jetzt die Online Überwachung ausgeweitet ,
jetzt nicht nur wegen Terror Verdacht, sondern beim Verdacht von Straftaten schon  und was schwer ist , ist mal wieder eine reine Auslegungs  Sache . In 2 oder 3 Jahren,wird es vielleicht schon so weit sein , das man seine eigene Meinung nicht mehr öffentlich schreiben und äußern  darf im Internet .


----------



## Lassreden (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das darf man schon Jetzt nicht!
Mauer? die werden keine Mauer Bauen die werden uns als Schutzschilde Missbrauchen !


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



amdintel schrieb:


> (...) wird es vielleicht schon so weit das, das man seine eigene Meinung nicht mehr öffentlich schreiben darf im Internet .


Soweit ists teilweise schon!
Gibt einige Gerichtsverfahren, insbesondere von Autohäusern angestrengt, in denen es um bzw gegen die Meinungsfreiheit geht.

Glücklicherweise haben die verloren und die Richter die Meinungsfreiheit höher bewertet...


----------



## amdintel (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

das war wegen einer Foren Sache, wo sich ein Kunde negativ   über eine Firma geäußert hatte und diese als Verein bezeichnet  hatte . 
ich frag mich bis heute, wie die Frima die Adresse des Foren Mitglieds raus gekommen hat ?  im Forum wird doch nur die IP Adresse gespeichert und der Provider darf die nur Behörden geben , wenn ermittelt wird ? 
alles etwas seltsam ne ?


----------



## Lassreden (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

ne nicht unbedingt in der IP adresse ist Land Stadt und Wohnort angegeben jetzt in der Haupt IP
die IP kann man nicht einmal ändern


----------



## Kingmakke (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

unheimlich ist es trotzdem!
wenn man nicht mal mehr in einem Internetforum seine eigene Meinung preisgeben darf, ohne sofort eine Klage am Hals zu haben...


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich beanworte keine Fragen die auf reine Spekulation aufgebaut ist.


Die Frage ist doch, was kannst du tun, wenn eine Seite zu Unrecht dorthin weitergeleitet wird, ws man ja sogar laut offiziellen Aussagen nicht vermeiden kann?

Das hat nichts mit Spekulation zu tun, sondern wäre eine logische Reaktion auf solch eine maßnahme, die mit Sicherheit kommen wird, siehe auch Vorbereitung der Gesetzesvorlage.



Bucklew schrieb:


> (Spambot, bitte mitsingen!)
> 
> Die Partei, die Partei, die hat immer Recht....
> 
> Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie lange solche seit der Kindheit anerzogenen Reflexe sich auch heute noch durchsetzen können.



Dir scheint es wirklich schwer zu Fallen bei einer andauernden Debate sachlich zu bleiben. 

MfG


MfG


----------



## amdintel (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

da  kann man schon was tun 
 alle sollten einfach solidarisch Internet abmelden und nicht mehr nutzten , die sache ist doch die,
 du bist korrekt und machst keine illegalen Sachen, kennst aber jemanden der nicht korrekt ist´weist das aber aber nicht und schon bist du genau so wie ein krimineller in der Raster Verhandlung , ohne was gemacht zu haben . 
Es ist ja heute so , das es praktisch keine Notebook mehr ohne Überwachungs Kamera  zu kaufen gibt , ich kaufe solche Geräte  einfach ein nicht , was ich zu verbergen habe ist meine Provisorischere und mein  Schlafzimmer .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## Bucklew (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Dir scheint es wirklich schwer zu Fallen bei einer andauernden Debate sachlich zu bleiben.


Das einzig unsachlich ist wohl, sich einer solche simplen Frage dermaßen billig zu entziehen. Aber ist ja kein Wunder, denn da weiß er ja selbst keine Antwort drauf


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das einzig unsachlich ist wohl, sich einer solche simplen Frage dermaßen billig zu entziehen. Aber ist ja kein Wunder, denn da weiß er ja selbst keine Antwort drauf


Er hat doch die Frage beantwortet???

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Er hat doch die Frage beantwortet???


"Ich beanworte keine Fragen die auf reine Spekulation aufgebaut ist."

Das nennst du Antwort?


----------



## amdintel (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Provider müssten eigentlich  gleich, wenn jemand so eine Seite einer macht, oder hat,
die erst gar nicht erst frei schalten und löschen ,
wenn diese , diese illegalen und verbotenen Inhalte hat , 
aber scheinbar ist den Providern das Geld wichtiger , als sich an das Gesetz zu halten ?
Eigentlich hat ja der Provider  der Web. Space  verkauft oder anbietet die Verantwortung zu tragen. und wer das selber hostet, dem sollte der Zugang dich gemacht werden , 
das es nicht nur  erschwert wird, sondern das solche Seite gar nicht mehr existieren.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (29. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

-----


----------



## DaStash (30. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> "Ich beanworte keine Fragen die auf reine Spekulation aufgebaut ist."
> 
> Das nennst du Antwort?


Vorab, ich hasse diesen Spruch aber in dem fall ist er angebracht. Wer lesen kann...... usw. 

Zitat Spam_Bot:"Sollte es dennoch wiedererwarten zu solch ein Vorfall kommen, dann hat man die Möglichkeit rechtliche Schritte dagegen einzuleiten.
Bis Dato wurde aber in den fünf europäischen Ländern wo die Internetsperre schon an der Tagesordnung ist, noch keine einzige Website eines unbescholtenen Anbieters gesperrt.
Daher ist für mich die Behauptung - "...man würde auch Websites ohne Kinderpornografischem Inhalt sperren" momentan eine reine Spekulation."

MfG


----------



## amdintel (30. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

was mich allerdings etwas wundert ,
wieso kommt man eigentlich erst jetzt auf die Idee,
solche Seiten zu sperren, 
gibt es nicht diese Seiten schon länger ? und wurde nicht schon mal 
des öfteren  in den Medien darüber berichtet ? 
warum hat man nicht schon 2001 oder 2002 damit angefangen, 
darüber eine Debatte zu machen, sperren von solchen Seite  ?

es kann mir keiner weis machen, das die technischen 
Möglichkeiten erst seit kurzen bestehen .
ich find es jedenfalls gut , wenn diese Seite komplett gesperrt werden , hätte man schon 
viel früher machen sollen .


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



amdintel schrieb:


> was mich allerdings etwas wundert ,
> wieso kommt man eigentlich erst jetzt auf die Idee,
> solche Seiten zu sperren,
> gibt es nicht diese Seiten schon länger ? und wurde nicht schon mal
> ...



Vllt weil die Leute damals noch nicht so weichgekocht waren wegen der Terrorangst und der Panikmache und man sich jetzt sicherer fühlt, die Zensur eher einführen zu können als damals?



amdintel schrieb:


> es kann mir keiner weis machen, das die technischen
> Möglichkeiten erst seit kurzen bestehen .
> ich find es jedenfalls gut , wenn diese Seite komplett gesperrt werden , hätte man schon
> viel früher machen sollen .



Mission erfüllt, Problem ignoriert. Wer solche Inhalte aufrufen möchte, der wird nicht durch technisch sinnlose Sperren aufgehalten, der lacht nur darüber. Wenn dann die Öffentlichkeit beruhigt ist, hat man ja offensichtlich etwas getan gegen das Problem.

=> Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn.

Es bahnt sich langsam an, dass der Artikel 13 GG bald abgeschafft werden soll, durch Zensur wird die Meinungs- und Informationsfreiheit eingeschränkt und die Freiheit langsam zu Tode geschützt.


----------



## DaStash (30. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*Wie man die Internet-Sperre in 27 Sekunden umgeht*

Familienministerin Ursula von der Leyen legt sich im Kampf gegen Kinderpornografie weiterhin mächtig ins Zeug. Wobei sie bei genauer Betrachtung nicht die kriminellen Täter verfolgt, sondern lediglich den Weg übers Internet zu ihnen erschweren will. Die geplanten Online-Sperren hält sie trotz Kritik nach wie vor für den Königsweg. Ungeachtet aller Einwände, dass die Maßnahmen nicht nur für wirklich kriminelle, an Kinderpornografie interessierte Zeitgenossen keine besonders hohen Hürden darstellten, beharrt sie darauf, höchstens "technisch versierte Internet-Nutzer werden immer Wege finden, die Sperren zu umgehen".

Wie einfach das in Wahrheit ist, demonstriert ein nicht einmal 30 Sekunden langer Clip auf YouTube. Internet-Surfer müssen lediglich in ihren erweiterten W-Lan-Einstellungen die IP-Adresse eines alternativen DNS-Servers einstellen, und regierungsamtliche Sperrlisten sind kein Problem mehr. Denn die DNS-Server sind die "Übersetzer", die ausgeschriebene Internet-Adressen in die für Computer lesbare Zahlenfolgen übertragen. Die aber werden von den Sperrlisten überhaupt nicht erfasst, was die angekündigten Zensurpläne erneut als Potemkinsche Dörfer der virtuellen Welt erweist.

Quelle:  spiegel.de


----------



## Bucklew (31. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Mal ein SEHR interessanter Link:

Westliche Internetzensur: Anfang vom Ende oder Ende vom Anfang? - Wikileaks

Besonders sollten das mal Leute lesen, die ja meinen, dass unrechtmäßig auf dieser Liste stehende Seiten völlig unmöglich sind, niemals bei den bisherigen Filtern vorgekommen sind, niemals vorkommen und niemals vorkommen werden - kurz, das ganze ja nur "Spekulation" ist.



> Aehnlich enthaelt die Zensurliste in Australien Seiten von Abtreibungsgegnern, einer Zahnklinik, religioesen Randgruppen, Homosexuellen, Gluecksspielangeboten, islamistische Seiten, Webauftritte zu Themen rund um Sterbehilfe, das Webblog eines Astrologen, eine Menge falsch eingestufter Seiten, und wie auch in Thailand, Wikileaks selbst. *Selbst der australische "Zensurminister" Stephen Conroy gibt zu, dass mindestens die Haelfte der Seiten auf der geheimen Liste keine Verbindung zu Kinderpornografie haben.*



Da fehlen einem einfach nur die Worte...


----------



## DaStash (31. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Mal ein SEHR interessanter Link:
> 
> Westliche Internetzensur: Anfang vom Ende oder Ende vom Anfang? - Wikileaks
> 
> ...


Genau wie ich es mir dachte, nur kann man das leider nicht nachweisen, da es ja geheim gehalten werden sol. 
Dennoch bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass das dort Geschriebene auch so richtig ist. Um auf die Thematik zu kommen, mit welcher die Frau von der Leyen ihre Maßnahmen begründet, möchte ich aus deinem Link nochmals folgendes Zitat erwähnen:

"Von der Leyen hofft offensichtlich ihr Profil vor der anstehenden Wahl durch eine kontraproduktive "Loesung" fuer die wahrgenommene Bedrohung durch Kinderpornografie zu erhoehen. Durchschnittliche Erziehungsberechtige gewaltsam daran zu hindern Beweise von moeglichem Missbrauch an Kindern zu sehen, ist nicht das selbe, wie den Missbrauch von Kindern zu stoppen. Das Nichtvorhandensein von Beweisen ist nicht der Beweis fuer das Nichtvorhandensein. 
*Den Beweis zu zensieren beguenstigt den Missbrauch indem es ihn in den Untergrund draengt, was es schwerer macht ihn zu verfolgen.* Solche Massnahmen entziehen den bewaehrten Methoden die auf Produzenten und Sammler zielen nur Ressourcen und politischen Willen."


----------



## Kreisverkehr (31. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

So, nun liegt der Gesetzesentwurf vor. Ich hoffe inständig, dass endlich mal Hirn verteilt wird und das Gesetz abgelehnt wird.


----------



## DaStash (31. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hier auch nochmal ein Interessanter Artikel von focus.de:
 Schwedens Polizei äußert Zweifel an Wirksamkeit von Internet-Sperren gegen Kinderpo 

Update:
Und hier noch ein weiterführender Gedanke zum Thema Internetzensur. So wie ich es mir gedacht habe, die Intension geht weit über Kinderpornographie hinaus.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (31. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Na, ob ein gewisser User sich jetzt noch äußern wird?


----------



## der Türke (31. März 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Na, ob ein gewisser User sich jetzt noch äußern wird?




Ich hoffe nicht. Ich möchte nicht in einer Gesellschaft leben die vom solchen Leuten Belebt sind.

(Die Regierung ist der Grösste feind des Bürgers Nach dem Kriminellen schwer Verbrecher)


----------



## Kreisverkehr (1. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



der Türke schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht. Ich möchte nicht in einer Gesellschaft leben die vom solchen Leuten Belebt sind.



Deine Äußerung geht aber ebenfalls in die Richtung Verdrängung. Wenn du hoffst, etwas nicht hören zu müssen, kann es trotzdem da sein und somit lebst du in genau dieser Welt, die du nicht haben wolltest.

So, mittlerweile sollte man nun auch zweifelsfrei gesehen haben, dass diese unwirksame Sperre auch für andere Inhalte gelten soll. Wie gesagt, ein Instrument der Zensur ist nie richtig, auch wenn man es mit einem Thema versucht zu rechtfertigen, welches bekämpfungswürdig ist...


----------



## der Türke (1. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Auf der Welt kann man nicht alles Akzeptieren aber man muss damit leben wir z.B. das Philips weg ist oder die Mehrwertsteuer(MWS) auf 19% Erhöht worden ist, damit der Liebe Staat noch mehr Gelder hat um uns Bürger das Leben schwer zu machen


----------



## Kreisverkehr (1. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass man alles akzeptieren soll, sondern dass man nicht die Augen davor verschließen darf.

Wenn du zum Beispiel keine Äußerungen von solchen Leuten hören willst/sie nicht geäußert werden sind sie trotzdem vorhanden. Lieber weiß ich davon und man kann so bei Bedarf mit Gegenbeispielen kontern und aufzeigen, dass Zensur immer missbraucht wurde und schon jetzt werden soll.


----------



## der Türke (2. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wie willst du Kontern wenn es deiner Zugänglichkeit unmöglich gemacht wird z.B. das mit Youtube.de
und denn Streit ums Geld.


----------



## DaStash (2. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



der Türke schrieb:


> Wie willst du Kontern wenn es deiner Zugänglichkeit unmöglich gemacht wird z.B. das mit Youtube.de
> und denn Streit ums Geld.


 Was genau meinst du, die Geschichte mit den Musikvideos und der Gema?
Das hat nichts mit Zensur, sondern mit Lizensrecht zu tun. 

MfG


----------



## der Türke (2. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du, die Geschichte mit den Musikvideos und der Gema?
> Das hat nichts mit Zensur, sondern mit Lizensrecht zu tun.
> 
> MfG




Sicha? ich find es schon eine Zensur wenn ich keine Videos gucken kann und die von Geman aus heiteren Himmel einfach Kohle möchten


----------



## DaStash (2. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



der Türke schrieb:


> Sicha? ich find es schon eine Zensur wenn ich keine Videos gucken kann und die von Geman aus heiteren Himmel einfach Kohle möchten


Ja sicher. Es geht dabei darum, dass wohl ein Vertrag mit der Gema abgelaufen ist und deshalb "vorläufig" die betroffenen Videos off genommen wurden. Demnach keine Zensur, sondern eine Lizensgeschichte. 

MfG


----------



## .Mac (3. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Habe noch etwas sehr Interessantes gefunden.
YouTube - Internetzensur ist kontraproduktiv

Das bis 2011 das DNS verschlüsselt sein soll wusste ich selbst gar nicht.


----------



## DaStash (3. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



.Mac schrieb:


> Habe noch etwas sehr Interessantes gefunden.
> YouTube - Internetzensur ist kontraproduktiv
> 
> Das bis 2011 das DNS verschlüsselt sein soll wusste ich selbst gar nicht.


Ja, genau meine Meinung. Diese Forderung ist absolut überflüssig. Ich denke dennoch das sie nicht die eigentliche Intension wiederspiegelt sondern dafür verwendet werden soll, generell ein adäquates Zensurinstrument einzuführen.

MfG


----------



## Brzeczek (3. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



.Mac schrieb:


> Habe noch etwas sehr Interessantes gefunden.
> YouTube - Internetzensur ist kontraproduktiv
> 
> Das bis 2011 das DNS verschlüsselt sein soll wusste ich selbst gar nicht.




Der typ hat Aahnung, ich habe auch mal die letzten Tage mich mal an der web site abgeordnetenwatch.de: Politik und Wahlkampf im Internet rum getrieben und da auch mal meine Komentare abgegeben die dann auch angeblich zu den abgeordneten weiter geleitet wurden. Vieleicht solltet ihr das auch machen und da mal was schönnes rein schreiben


----------



## DaStash (9. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ein Glück bin ich bei Versatel. Also prinzipiell!!! 

"Bereits am 17.04. sollen von einigen deutschen Providern die Verträge zur Umsetzung von Internetsperren unterzeichnet werden."

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (9. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ein Glück bin ich bei Versatel. Also prinzipiell!!!


War bei Alice () aber jetzt bei Netcologne


----------



## DaStash (10. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich hatte überlegt zu Kabel Deutschland zu wechseln aber als ich gelesen hatte das dort p2p und torrent Traffic "generell" zwischen 18 und 24 Uhr stark eingeschränkt wird, habe ich es mir anders überlegt. Generell lehne ich jede Art von Bevormundung bei solchen Dienstleistungen ab. Ich möchte nämlich gerne selber entscheiden was ich mit meinem Internetanschluss anstelle. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (10. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich hoffe in Aachen ja auf den Glasfaserring von Netcologne - 100MBit wäre was feines


----------



## Bucklew (10. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hier mal was interessantes und passendes zum Thema:

TP: Euphemismus Hausdurchsuchung


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Sind wir schon so weit gekommen? Aber wieso überascht mich das Geschriebene nicht einmal?


----------



## bad_beaver (11. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

wikileaks.de is schon von der denic gesperrt worden. das letzte stündlein der presse- und informationsfreiheit hat geschlagen.

china wir kommen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



bad_beaver schrieb:


> wikileaks.de is schon von der denic gesperrt worden. das letzte stündlein der presse- und informationsfreiheit hat geschlagen.
> 
> china wir kommen


Nicht mal bei Wikileaks weis man Bescheid was da los ist:


> Update: Ich hab den Domaininhaber angemailt und warte auf eine Reaktion dazu. (Siehe Kommentare). Gerade bekam ich eine Reaktion: Er weiß leider gar nicht, was da los ist und meldet sich wieder, sobald er was in Erfahrung gebracht hat. Gut möglich, dass der Provider kalte Füsse bekommen hat. Mal schauen, wie es weitergeht.


Auch dieses ist interessant:


> Wenn ich das richtig deute, bedeutet diese Informationsseite der DENIC nur, dass sich der Domainverwalter zurückgezogen hat. Das impliziert noch keine “Sperrung”, die Domain bleibt ja sogar registriert und der Inhaber wurde kontaktiert um einen neuen Domainverwalter einzusetzen.


Quelle beider Zitate:Wikileaks.de gesperrt? : netzpolitik.org

Eine Sperrung aus politischen Gründen liest sich natürlich erst mal besser, anstatt abzuwarten was überhaupt los ist. Das nenne ich Panik machen auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

So, wie sich sicher schon rumgesprochen hat, wird die [sinnlose] Sperre nun bal von mehreren Providern eingeführt...


----------



## DaStash (15. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Jop. Ein Glück ist Versatel, mein Anbieter, nicht mit dabei. 

MfG


----------



## Lexx (15. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

.. das nächste sind sicher nazi-seiten, dann kommt torrent und ähnliches

und schlussendlich der politische gegn.. ähm.. mitbewerber: ooch, ihre seite war vor den wahlen 2 wochen nicht zu erreichen.. ? aha, ihre domain war irrtümlicherweise gesperrt. ?? beweise.. ??
ach tatsächlich.. !? tja, ihre domain ist irrtümlicherweise auf die geheime sperrliste gelangt. wie.. ? vielleicht ein tippfehler oder nummerndreher einer tippse.. oder schlicht ein übertragungsfehler. 
Wie ? Sie wollen ansprüche geltend machen.. ? Ja wie und warum denn das? Und übrigens: Da diese Liste geheim ist, bla bla..


----------



## DaStash (16. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hier mal eine Stellungnahme von der Frau von der Leyen, bezüglich der Internetzensur per Vertragsklausel einiger Provider.
Angeblich nimmt sie Stellung zu den kritischen Stimmen, jedoch kann ich keine Stellungnahme zu der Frage finden, wie ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass diese Maßnahme nicht auf andere Themen und Seiten mit ähnlichen Inhalten angewendet wird, wie man überhaupt rechtsstaatlich/öffentlich überprüfen kann, ob die Sperren gerechtfertigt sind und wie man ohne dieses Wissen erlangen zu können dagegen vorgehen kann??!!

Aber lest selber....

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Angeblich nimmt sie Stellung zu den kritischen Stimmen, jedoch kann ich keine Stellungnahme zu der Frage finden, wie ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass diese Maßnahme nicht auf andere Themen und Seiten mit ähnlichen Inhalten angewendet wird,...


Warum sollte auch jemand etwas ständig wiederholen was schon mal erwähnt wurde.
Hier dazu eine Stellungsnahme von der Michaela Noll von der CDU/CSU-Fraktion:


> Werden nur illegale Inhalte gesperrt?
> Manche Leute befürchten ja, wir würden nicht nur das sperren. Ich erlaube mir die Antwort der Länder gegenüber Interpol auf
> die Frage, was die Länder gemacht haben, die diese Sperre eingeführt haben, wiederzugeben. Sie haben ausdrücklich gesagt: Es wird nichts anderes gesperrt.
> Wer die Eckpunkte gelesen hat, die im Gesetzentwurf stehen, weiß, dass dort wortwörtlich steht:
> Es ist sichergestellt, dass keine legalen Angebote auf die Liste gelangen. Also, bitte schön, Bedenkenträger, dies kommt nicht zum Tragen!


Quelle: http://go.gulli.com/gulli/url/http://www.bundestag.de/bic/plenarprotokolle/pp_pdf/16214.pdf
Dieses Plenarprotokoll ist übrigends informativer als jede Forendiskusion...


----------



## DaStash (16. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Warum sollte auch jemand etwas ständig wiederholen was schon mal erwähnt wurde.
> Hier dazu eine Stellungsnahme von der Michaela Noll von der CDU/CSU-Fraktion:
> Quelle: http://go.gulli.com/gulli/url/http://www.bundestag.de/bic/plenarprotokolle/pp_pdf/16214.pdf
> Dieses Plenarprotokoll ist übrigends informativer als jede Forendiskusion...


Erzählen kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Die Frage ist: Wie wird das sichergestellt, wie kann man das kontrollieren und kann man es ausschliessen, also technisch bsp., das keine anderen Inhalte betroffen sein "könnten"????

Die Fragen bleiben nach wie vor unbeantwortet und ich befürchte das man diese, wie ja auch viele Experten der Meinung sind, eben nicht beantworten wird, weil man es einfach "nicht" kann.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Erzählen kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist.


Es wurde nicht nur erzählt. Es steht im Gesetzesentwurf.


> Wer die Eckpunkte gelesen hat, die im Gesetzentwurf stehen, weiß, dass dort wortwörtlich steht:
> Es ist sichergestellt, dass keine legalen Angebote auf die Liste gelangen.





DaStash schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Wie wird das sichergestellt, wie kann man das kontrollieren und kann man es ausschliessen, also technisch bsp., das keine anderen Inhalte betroffen sein "könnten"????


Wenn keine legalen Angebote auf die Liste gelangen, dann erübrigen sich solche Fragen.
Ist schon klar, das man ein Recht hat zu Hinterfragen. Nur, wie oft und wie lange soll das noch passieren? Wenn man es schon im Gesetzesentwurf festgemacht hat - das eben KEINE legalen Angebote auf die Liste gelangen. Irgendwann muss es auch mal der letze Pessimist geschnallt haben.


----------



## Bucklew (16. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Warum sollte auch jemand etwas ständig wiederholen was schon mal erwähnt wurde.
> Hier dazu eine Stellungsnahme von der Michaela Noll von der CDU/CSU-Fraktion:


Offensichtlich lügt da jemand wie gedruckt:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...trag-bestaetigt-vermutungen-7.html#post681698

Stellt sich schon die Frage, wie man diese Liste rechtsstaatlich (!) überwachen kann - denn eine Veröffentlich der Liste im Falle von falschen Seiten auf der Liste, ist ja verboten (siehe Hausdurchsuchung bei wikileaks). 

Mehr als bedenklich das Ganze, wie man ja am Beispiel der anderen Länder sieht.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du mit deinem Link diesen Post meinst. Das hat aber nix mit der Internetsperre zu tun.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Stellt sich schon die Frage, wie man diese Liste rechtsstaatlich (!)überwachen kann - denn eine Veröffentlich der Liste im Falle von falschen Seiten auf der Liste, ist ja verboten (siehe Hausdurchsuchung bei wikileaks).
> 
> Mehr als bedenklich das Ganze, wie man ja am Beispiel der anderen Länder sieht.


Diese Liste wird sicherlich nicht jeder Hansel zu Gesicht bekommen. Soweit sollte das schon mal klar sein.
Wie, wer und ob diese Liste auf Korrektheit überprüft wird, das entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss. Und deshalb werde ich da auch nicht weiter drauf eingehen. 
Fragt doch einfach mal beim BKA oder den Politikern nach..., wenn ihr es unbeding wissen wollt


----------



## DaStash (16. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Es stimmt aber Spam_Bot. Wie du offensichtlich festgestellt hast sind die Fragen die ich hier niedergeschrieben habe nicht zu beantworten. Demnach kann man eben "nicht" ausschliessen, was hier in diesem Thread an Befürchtungen geäußert wurden und das ist dann nicht mehr wirklich rechtsstaatlich und sollte so auch nicht umgesetzt werden. An dem Versuch daraus ein Gesetz zu machen sieht man ja sehr gut, dass es berechtigte Verfassungsbedenken gibt und deshalb sind sie ja auch ersteinmal den Weg über die Providerverträge gegangen.

Eigentlich sollte Dir das nicht egal sein, dass du nicht nachvollziehen kannst, was zukünftig im Netz gezeigt werden darf und was nicht??!! 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (16. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wenn du mit deinem Link diesen Post meinst. Das hat aber nix mit der Internetsperre zu tun.


Nö, ich meinte das:



Bucklew schrieb:


> Mal ein SEHR interessanter Link:
> 
> Westliche Internetzensur: Anfang vom Ende oder Ende vom Anfang? - Wikileaks
> 
> ...


Das war der Post, nachdem du plötzlich hier im Thread nichts mehr gesagt hast, nachdem ich deine "Spekulation" als absolute Realität und Normalfall enttarnt habe 



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Diese Liste wird sicherlich nicht jeder Hansel zu Gesicht bekommen. Soweit sollte das schon mal klar sein.


Die Seiten auf der Liste sind doch gesperrt und nicht aufrufbar, wo ist also die Gefahr? 



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wie, wer und ob diese Liste auf Korrektheit überprüft wird, das entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss. Und deshalb werde ich da auch nicht weiter drauf eingehen.
> Fragt doch einfach mal beim BKA oder den Politikern nach..., wenn ihr es unbeding wissen wollt


Klar, ich frag auch den Mörder, wen er umgebracht hat und am besten noch nach dem Geständnis 

Ohne eine entsprechend neutrale Stelle, besser noch eine Veröffentlichung, ist diese Liste faktisch staatliche Zensur. Wir bewegen uns in Richtung des 3. Reiches und der DDr....


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte Dir das nicht egal sein, dass du nicht nachvollziehen kannst, was zukünftig im Netz gezeigt werden darf und was nicht??!!


Egal ist mir rein gar nichts. Ich schreie nur nicht im vornherein -Gefahr- wo noch gar keine ist.
Und was passiert wenn man zu schnell und paranoia geladen überreagiert das sieht man ja an der angeblich aus politischen Gründen gesperrten deutschen Wikileak Seite.

-----------



Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dass Du das ins Lächerliche ziehst war mir schon klar. Was anderes ist von dir auch nicht zu erwarten.


Bucklew schrieb:


> Ohne eine entsprechend neutrale Stelle, besser noch eine Veröffentlichung, ist diese Liste faktisch staatliche Zensur. Wir bewegen uns in Richtung des 3. Reiches und der DDr....


Laut deinen Gedankenzügen wären ja die Länder in denen die Internetsperre gegen KiPo pressent ist schon im 3. Reich bzw. DDR angekommen
Wie sollte denn deiner Meinung nach diese "neutrale" Stelle aussehen, bzw. mit welche Personen sollte sie besetzt sein?
Und das diese Liste nicht veröffentlicht werden sollte, das sollte auch dir klar sein. Oder möchtest du, das Pädophile noch leichter an solch Material gelangen?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@ Spam_Bot 

Zum einen: Auf dem Weg sein bedeutet nicht, dass man mit dem nächsten Schritt auch da ist. Die Richtung stimmt aber, schau mal nach China-
Kein Politiker würde zugeben, dem Volk eine Zensur zu verpassen, die Grundrechte einzuschränken oder ähnliches. Hier werden schöne Begriffe verwendet und Angst geschürt.

Zum anderen: Warum ist das klar, dass die Liste geheim bleibt? Geheim bedeutet keine Kontrolle und somit können sich auch andere Seiten darunter befinden. Pädophile kennen die Seiten, kennen ihre Quellen und freuen sich über die Sperre, da die Öffentlichkeit anscheinend kein Interesse daran hat, ihr Treiben einzuschränken.
Kein Wunder, dass sich die Opfer verarscht vorkommen---


----------



## DaStash (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Egal ist mir rein gar nichts. Ich schreie nur nicht im vornherein -Gefahr- wo noch gar keine ist.
> Und was passiert wenn man zu schnell und paranoia geladen überreagiert das sieht man ja an der angeblich aus politischen Gründen gesperrten deutschen Wikileak Seite.


Das hat nichts mit Paranoia zu tun. Wenn man ersteinmal ein Instrument einführt so liegt es nahe dieses auch für andere Zwecke zu evrwenden. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür sind die automatischen Autobahngebührenstationen, die, so wie es damals hoch und heilig versprochen wurden, nur für LKW´s verwendet werden sollten. Mittlerweile sollen auch PKW´s damit erfasst werden und sie sollen zur Rasterfahndung, zum Zwecke der Terroristenabwehr, eingesetzt werden. Und das konnte man damals auch alles absehen. Oder erklären wir es einfach mal mit dem guten alten Autovergleich. Wer sich einen Ferrari zulegt, der möchte auch einen Ferrari fahren.  Spam_Bot, du wirst sehen das es so kommen wird, dass zeigen einfach zu viele Erfahrungen aus der nahen und fernen Vergangheit. Das zu ignorieren und trotz der andauernden Erfahrung so gutgläubig hinzunehmen halte ich für sehr naiv. Mag ja sein das du da an das Gute im Menschen(Politikern) und deren Versprechungen glaubst aber wenn die Indizien so offensichtlich sind(Beispielsweise das die meisten Experten davon ausgehen das diese Maßnahme nichts bringen wird) und dennoch an dieser Maßnahme festgehalten wird, so brauch man doch nur eins und eins zusammen zählen, ohne ein Verschwörungstheoretiker sein zu müssen, um zu den Schluss zu kommen das diese Thematik nur für die Einführung einer solchen Maßnahme als Grundlage für Zensur, angewendet wird.


> Und das diese Liste nicht veröffentlicht werden sollte, das sollte auch dir klar sein. Oder möchtest du, das Pädophile noch leichter an solch Material gelangen?


Es muss trotzdem eine rechtsstaatlich/demokratische Kontrollfunktion geben oder soll die Exekutive tun und lassen können was sie will, so wie "damals"?

Wie schon oft geschrieben. Meinetweegen sollen sie ein Instrument einführen, was gegen KiPo hilft, dann aber nur wenn es gesetzlich geregelt wird, wenn man ausschliessen kann das jemals andere Aktivitäten damit ausgeführt werden, wenn es eine bei Bedarf öffentlich einsehbare Kontrollinstanz gibt(indizierte Spiele kann man beispielsweise auch als Liste einsehen um eben kontrollieren zu können ob es gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht), wenn technisch ausgeschlossen werden kann das andere Seiten mit ähnlichen oder gar anderen Inhalten davon betroffen sind und wenn man ersthaft nachweisen kann, dass dieses Instrument "überhaupt2 ernsthaft hilfreich gegen KiPo ist.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Zum einen: Auf dem Weg sein bedeutet nicht, dass man mit dem nächsten Schritt auch da ist. Die Richtung stimmt aber, schau mal nach China-
> Kein Politiker würde zugeben, dem Volk eine Zensur zu verpassen, die Grundrechte einzuschränken oder ähnliches. Hier werden schöne Begriffe verwendet und Angst geschürt.
> 
> Zum anderen: Warum ist das klar, dass die Liste geheim bleibt? Geheim bedeutet keine Kontrolle und somit können sich auch andere Seiten darunter befinden. Pädophile kennen die Seiten, kennen ihre Quellen und freuen sich über die Sperre, da die Öffentlichkeit anscheinend kein Interesse daran hat, ihr Treiben einzuschränken.
> Kein Wunder, dass sich die Opfer verarscht vorkommen---


Genauso ist es!

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ah, übrigens: Hab grad diesen Link hier in nem Forum gefunden...
Der Text ist relativ lang, lohnt sich aber zu lesen.

Der Brief wurde von einem Insider geschrieben, der erstmal Einblicke in die Szene verschaffen will, dann die technischen Gegebenheiten erläutert und die Frage nach der sexuellen Selbstbestimmung stellt.
Wer oder was sind Opfer, welcher Verdienst steht dahinter und wie trägt die Gesellschaft zur Verschlimmerung der Situation bei?

Interessanterweise werden Fälle angesprochen, so wie in GB: Zwei Jugendliche wurden wegen Kinderpornographie verurteilt, weil sie sich gegenseitig Bilder von sich geschickt hatten...

e:/ ein Auszug: "Kinderpornographie ist DIE WAFFE gegen die es kein Gegenargument geben kann da es ja voellig illegal ist diesbezueglich zu recherchieren, sich zu informieren und sich eine klare Meinung zu bilden. Es kann somit zur Begruendung aller Schandtaten, zur Kuerzung von Buergerrechten und zur Totalueberwachung verwendet werden. Ich vermute sehr stark, dass den entsprechenden Regierungsbeamten laengst der Groschen gefallen ist. Man kann Kinderpornographie gar nicht richtig stoppen und Produzenten oder Betreiber wohl zum umstaendlich zu ermitteln. Also filtert man es weg damit die breite Bevoelkerung glaubt es sei etwas getan worden. Dabei wird die Technologie zur Ueberwachung in Betrieb gesetzt und bald fuer andere Zwecke eingesetzt. Es dauert dann nicht mehr lange bis zur Verfolgung von Urheberrechtsverletzungen und Kontrolle von kritischen Ansichten. Die Telekom und Deutsche Bundesbahn lassen ebenfalls gruessen. China ist mir da bald heimlicher als Deutschland. "

Natürlich muss man die Meinung nicht immer ganz teilen, doch denke ich, dass der Kern stimmt.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> @ Spam_Bot
> 
> Zum einen: Auf dem Weg sein bedeutet nicht, dass man mit dem nächsten Schritt auch da ist. Die Richtung stimmt aber, schau mal nach China-


Ich zitire mal Wolfgang Bosbach:


> Wer jetzt sagt, dass die Sperrung kinderpornografischer Seiten an die Bemühungen der chinesischen Regierung
> erinnert, Zensur auszuüben, der hat nichts begriffen.
> In China geht es darum, regierungskritische Äußerungen zu verbieten, sodass sich das Ausland nicht über die Verhältnisse
> in diesem Land informieren kann. Das ist etwas völlig anderes als die Sperrung kinderpornografischer Seiten, die ohnehin verboten sind.
> ...


Quelle: http://go.gulli.com/gulli/url/http://www.bundestag.de/bic/plenarprotokolle/pp_pdf/16214.pdf



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Kein Politiker würde zugeben, dem Volk eine Zensur zu verpassen, die Grundrechte einzuschränken oder ähnliches. Hier werden schöne Begriffe verwendet und Angst geschürt.


Momentan ist der Gedanke an Zensur und Einschränkung der Grundrechte nur in den Köpfen von Pessimisten und Regierungskritikern.

Angst schüren nur diejenigen die immer und überall gegen alles sind.

--------------



DaStash schrieb:


> Spam_Bot, du wirst sehen das es so kommen wird, dass zeigen einfach zu viele Erfahrungen aus der nahen und fernen Vergangheit.


Sicherlich werde ich sehen wie es kommen wird. Wenn die Zeit gekommen ist, werde ich mir ein Urteil bilden.

Über den Sinn oder Unsinn der Sperrung von KiPo Seiten kann man sich natürlich streiten.

Was mich aber immer wieder ein wenig in Rage bringt, sind wilde Behauptungen/Vermutungen das man die I-Net Sperren in Deutschland für andere Zwecke missbrauchen will/wird. Wer soetwas behauptet, der solle es auch bitte Beweisen. Kann er es nicht, dann soll er bitte ganz ruhig sein.


----------



## DaStash (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was mich aber immer wieder ein wenig in Rage bringt, sind wilde Behauptungen/Vermutungen das man die I-Net Sperren in Deutschland für andere Zwecke missbrauchen will/wird. Wer soetwas behauptet, der solle es auch bitte Beweisen. Kann er es nicht, dann soll er bitte ganz ruhig sein.


Welch eine Doppelmoral, schliesslich kannst du auch nicht das Gegenteil beweisen. 

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, wenn es denn nciht so kommt, dann können die Politiker die offenen Fragen doch ausschliessen??!!
Solange dies nicht geschieht, sind Zweifel und ein gesundes Misstrauen nach all den aufgezählten Erfahrungen mehr als angebracht.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dass Du das ins Lächerliche ziehst war mir schon klar. Was anderes ist von dir auch nicht zu erwarten.


Warum ziehe ich es in lächerliche? Das tust du doch bereits:


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Fragt doch einfach mal beim BKA oder den Politikern nach..., wenn ihr es unbeding wissen wollt


Klar, der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Laut deinen Gedankenzügen wären ja die Länder in denen die Internetsperre gegen KiPo pressent ist schon im 3. Reich bzw. DDR angekommen



Und wenn du mir dann so ein Zitat von einem CDU-Fuzzi hier zitierst, der behauptet, es gäbe in anderen Ländern keine falschen Seiten auf den Listen, dann frage ich mich, warum jemand aus genau diesem Land, sogar noch zuständig für die Liste, das Gegenteil behauptet:
*"Selbst der australische "Zensurminister" Stephen Conroy gibt zu, dass mindestens die Haelfte der Seiten auf der geheimen Liste keine Verbindung zu Kinderpornografie haben.*"
An diesem Zitat sieht man, dass bei diesen Listen der Missbrauch eher der Regelfall als die Ausnahme ist - wie kann so etwas in einem Rechtsstaat sein? Das ist Zensur auf dem Niveau des 3. Reiches, der DDR und China!



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wie sollte denn deiner Meinung nach diese "neutrale" Stelle aussehen, bzw. mit welche Personen sollte sie besetzt sein?


Das ist wieder ein anderer Diskussionspunkt, dennoch kann es nicht sein, dass das BKA Ermittler, Ankläger, Richter, Anwalt und Öffentlichkeit auf einmal ist. JEDER mit einem gewissen rechtsstaatlichen Verständnis MUSS dabei schwere Zweifel haben, denn diese Sperrliste hat offensichtlich überhaupt GAR KEINE gewaltenteilung. NIEMAND kontrolliert das BKA und jegliche Veröffentlich führt automatisch zu einer Strafverfolgung.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und das diese Liste nicht veröffentlicht werden sollte, das sollte auch dir klar sein. Oder möchtest du, das Pädophile noch leichter an solch Material gelangen?


Phädophile würden dann einfach nicht mehr an das Material kommen, wenn man die Server und Hintermänner ermittelt und nicht einfach ein Tuch drüber hängt.

Mal ein paar Auszüge aus einem interessanten Interview:



> Wenn die zu den 1.500 Adressen gehörenden Server in den USA, Holland, Kanada und Deutschland dichtgemacht würden, die derzeit existieren, wären 90 Prozent der weltweit mit einem Browser erreichbaren Kinderpornografie nicht mehr verfügbar.[...] Ich habe ihr eine E-Mail geschrieben, dass es laut der norwegischen Liste einen aktiven Server gibt, der mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 99,5 Prozent in Deutschland steht, höchstwahrscheinlich in Kiel. Das BKA behauptet, dass es nicht weiß, wo die Server sind. Möglicherweise benutzen die nur Windows und haben keine Ahnung, wie man solche Sperrlisten sachgerecht auswertet.[...]
> 
> *Bahls:* Wir haben ihrem Büro diesen Server in Kiel genannt, auf dem vermutlich 18 kinderpornografische Domains liegen. Wir haben nun darum gebeten, dass diese Domains und der Server sobald wie möglich abgeschaltet werden. Ich habe dem Ministerbüro auch noch einmal am Telefon gesagt, dass ich erwarte, dass dieser Server spätestens Freitagfrüh um 9:30 Uhr nicht mehr erreichbar ist, da ich sonst deutlich meine Zweifel an der Ernsthaftigkeit des Anliegens von Frau von der Leyen äußern werde.
> 
> ...


Missbrauchsopfer kämpfen gegen Netzsperren - Golem.de

Will da noch ernsthaft jemand behaupten, dass man die Kinderpornographie eindämmen will, wenn man Server (!) mit entsprechendem Material in Deutschland duldet?!?!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Welch eine Doppelmoral, schliesslich kannst du auch nicht das Gegenteil beweisen.


Ich brauch auch nichts zu beweisen, da es nichts zu beweisen gibt. Denn ich behaupte nicht solch Zeugs.
Beweisen muss derjenige der anderen etwas vorwirft



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, wenn es denn nciht so kommt, dann können die Politiker die offenen Fragen doch ausschliessen??!!
> Solange dies nicht geschieht, sind Zweifel und ein gesundes Misstrauen nach all den aufgezählten Erfahrungen mehr als angebracht.


Diese "offenen Fragen" sollten sich erübrigt haben. Und zwar mit diesem Satz im Gesetzesentwurf:
"Es ist sichergestellt, dass keine legalen Angebote auf die Liste gelangen."
Wer genau wissen will wie die Sicherstellung aussieht der sollte sich an die bearbeitende Stelle richten und dort erkundigen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Momentan ist der Gedanke an Zensur und Einschränkung der Grundrechte nur in den Köpfen von Pessimisten und Regierungskritikern.
> 
> Angst schüren nur diejenigen die immer und überall gegen alles sind.



Immer und überall gegen alles? Schön, dass man immer in die desktruktive Pessimistenecke abgeschoben wird.

Der Mensch sollte doch aus der Geschichte lernen, doch jede Gerneration wiederholt die Fehler der vorhergegangen Generation...
Was hat denn dir die Geschichte mit Tollkolekt und dem tollen Mautsystem gezeigt? Ein Versprechen wurde eiskalt gebrochen und das System anderweitig für die Rasterfandung verwendet---

Tatsächlich kündigten viele Politiker bereits im Zuge der Diskussion über die Internetsperren an, gerne auch *politische motivierte* Websites oder „Gewalt-Seiten“ auf einer solchen schwarzen Liste zu sehen.





SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Sicherlich werde ich sehen wie es kommen wird. Wenn die Zeit gekommen ist, werde ich mir ein Urteil bilden.



Dann ist es zu spät, denn bis jetzt wurde alles zweckentfremdet und ausgeweitet. Siehe Mautsystem, siehe Vorratsdatenspeicherung oder die Eliminierung des Bankgeheimnisses.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Über den Sinn oder Unsinn der Sperrung von KiPo Seiten kann man sich natürlich streiten.



Eigentlich nicht, da das System vollkommen nutzlos ist und die Vergewaltigung und Missbrauch auch -und vor allem - in der Familie nicht verhindert, sondern eher verdeckt und ignoriert.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was mich aber immer wieder ein wenig in Rage bringt, sind wilde Behauptungen/Vermutungen das man die I-Net Sperren in Deutschland für andere Zwecke missbrauchen will/wird. Wer soetwas behauptet, der solle es auch bitte Beweisen. Kann er es nicht, dann soll er bitte ganz ruhig sein.



Es wurde immer ausgetestet, wie weit man im Einzelnen gehen kann, bis die Bevölkerung aufschreit. Die Geschichte ist voll von solchen "Tests", erst recht, wenn man weiter zurückgeht (noch vor die Aussage: "Es beabsichtigt keiner eine Mauer zu errichten").

Siehe dazu die Aussage, auch andere Seiten zu sperren und den Sachverhalt, dass auch schon längst andere Seiten auf den Sperrlisten gelandet sind, die nichts mit Pornographie zu tun haben.4

e:/ Tatsächlich ließen etwa der medienpolitische Sprecher der CDU/CSU-Bundestagsfraktion, Wolfgang Börnsen, und der Justiziar der Union, Günter Krings, bei der Verabschiedung des Eckpunktepapiers durchscheinen, dass die „Freiheit im Cyberspace“ ihre Grenzen habe. Auch Rassismus und Gewaltverherrlichung, Volksverhetzung oder Nazi-Propaganda dürften im Netz nicht geduldet werden, so die beiden Politiker weiter. Nicht zu Unrecht mahnt da wohl der Michael Frenzel, Sprecher von 1&1, an, man öffne mit dem Anliegen möglicherweise „Pandoras Büchse der Internetzensur“.


----------



## DaStash (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich brauch auch nichts zu beweisen, da es nichts zu beweisen gibt. Denn ich behaupte nicht solch Zeugs.
> Beweisen muss derjenige der anderen etwas vorwirft


Weiter unten habe ich deine These widerlegt.  Jetzt bist du dran!



> Diese "offenen Fragen" sollten sich erübrigt haben. Und zwar mit diesem Satz im Gesetzesentwurf:
> "Es ist sichergestellt, dass keine legalen Angebote auf die Liste gelangen."
> Wer genau wissen will wie die Sicherstellung aussieht der sollte sich an die bearbeitende Stelle richten und dort erkundigen.


Ach ja?
Wikileaks selbst. Selbst der australische "Zensurminister" Stephen Conroy gibt zu, dass *mindestens die Haelfte der Seiten auf der geheimen Liste keine Verbindung zu Kinderpornografie haben*.

Des Weiteren, wer bestimmt ob eine Seite legal ist oder nicht, also wie genau soll das entschieden werden, etwa richterlich?

Spam_Bot, du solltest dir dringend mal diesen Artikel durchlesen und anschliessend den Bericht(der vom ZDF stammt) aus meiner Signatur(Der gläserne Deutsche) anschauen und dann können wir uns ja nocheinmal darüber unterhalten ob die dort präsentierten "Fakten" nur Paranoia sind oder nicht. 

Außerdem möchte ich dem Punkt "nur legale Inhalte" von der Glaubwürdigkeit das hier entgegenhalten:
"Es verdichten sich die Anzeichen, dass in Deutschland – pikanterweise aber erst nach der Bundestagswahl 2009 – eine Autobahnmaut für Autos eingeführt wird: Wie man hört, soll das praktisch schon ausgemacht sein – gleichgültig wer die nächste Bundesregierung stellt. Ablehnende Äußerungen von Politikern in der Öffentlichkeit sind danach also nur noch Lippenbekenntnisse."

Hoch und heilig wurde versprochen das die Maut und die passenden Gerätschaften nur für LKW´s gebraucht werden. Dieses Beispiel zeigt, ist erstmal ein Instrument geschaffen, wird es auch für andere Zwekce verwendet, egal was zur Einführung behauptet wurde oder nicht.

So, damit wäre deine These widerlegt, nun bist du am Zug. 
Am besten wäre natürlich dazu erst einmal die offenstehenden Frage adäquat zu beantworten, womit du mir dann auch meine Theorie widerlegen könntest. 
*
@Kreisverkehr*
Tolle Argumente!!
Spam_Bot rein beweisführungstechnisch solltest du endlich mal anfang unseren "Fakten" zu widerlegen andernfalls kann ich langsam deine Haltung auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen und das wäre dann wieder der Punkt wo ich mir vorhin noch überlegt hatte ob man wenn man das nicht sieht einfach zu naiv mit solch einer Thematik umgeht?!

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Des Weiteren, wer bestimmt ob eine Seite legal ist oder nicht, also wie genau soll das entschieden werden, etwa richterlich?


Das entscheidet das BKA, quasi als Gott des deutschen Internets. Wie schnell dann eine BKA-kritische Seite gesperrt ist, kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen. Eine Veröffentlichung dieser illegalen Sperre, würde natürlich sofort zu einer Strafverfolgung führen, denn man veröffentlicht ja die Adresse auf eine illegale Seite. Einfach nur schockierend...


----------



## DaStash (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das entscheidet das BKA, quasi als Gott des deutschen Internets. Wie schnell dann eine BKA-kritische Seite gesperrt ist, kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen. Eine Veröffentlichung dieser illegalen Sperre, würde natürlich sofort zu einer Strafverfolgung führen, denn man veröffentlicht ja die Adresse auf eine illegale Seite. Einfach nur schockierend...


Genau, dass entbehrt jedem rechtsstaatlichen Grundprinzip, wenn Judikative, Legislative und Executive in einer Behörde vereint sind...^^

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Nochmal von der technischen Seite her sind Sperren absolut nutzlos... Steht halt weiter unten bei der Technik...


----------



## Bucklew (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich werde - sobald ein entsprechendes Gesetz auch meinen ISP zwingt, diese Liste umzusetzen - sofort auf OpenDNS umsteigen. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen:

OpenDNS | Providing A Safer And Faster Internet


----------



## DaStash (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Man soll angeblich außerordentlich kündigen können, wenn diese Maßnahmen die Nutzung des Internets beeinträchtigen. Also wenn zum Beipsiel legale Seiten, mit ähnlichen Inhalten, auch auf solchen Listen landen.
In den USA soll es jetzt übrigens strafverschärfend(um ca. 25%) wirken, wenn man seine Identität annonymisiert und bei einem Delikt erwischt wird. Grundlage ist dafür der vorhandene Vorsatz. 

Proxies bald strafverschärfend?

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was haben deine "Beiweise" mit der deutschen Internetsperre zu tun? Diese beweisen leider kein Missbrauch der deutschen Internetsperre.


----------



## DaStash (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was haben deine "Beiweise" mit der deutschen Internetsperre zu tun? Diese beweisen leider kein Missbrauch der deutschen Internetsperre.


Ach Spam_Bot, die Antwort ist aber sehr dürftig, nachdem hier so viele Argumente auf den Tisch gelegt wurden, die eindeutig nahe legen, dass stets unbequeme Instrumente mit massentauglichen Themen eingeführt wurden, sie Terrorverdacht, LKW Maut und nun KiPo und im Nachinein für ihren eigentlichen Bestimmungszweck anderweitig verwendet wurden.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Argumente sind keine Beweise für den angeblichen Missbrauch der Internetsperre in Deutschland.
Schon ein bissle komisch wenn man lauthals Missbrauch schreit dieses aber nicht beweisen kann. Mit Vermutungen und Spekulationen kommt man nicht weit.


----------



## Bucklew (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Argumente sind keine Beweise für den angeblichen Missbrauch der Internetsperre in Deutschland.
> Schon ein bissle komisch wenn man lauthals Missbrauch schreit dieses aber nicht beweisen kann. Mit Vermutungen und Spekulationen kommt man nicht weit.


Krieg ich noch eine Antwort auf meinen Post, wo auch u.A. genau der Beweis für den Missbrauch der schon vorhandenen Listen drin steht?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Krieg ich noch eine Antwort auf meinen Post, wo auch u.A. genau der Beweis für den Missbrauch der schon vorhandenen Listen drin steht?


Welchen Post meinst du?


----------



## Bucklew (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Welchen Post meinst du?


Den, den du "überlesen" hast 

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Den, den du "überlesen" hast
> 
> Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!


Wo ist da dein Beweis für den Missbrauch der Internetsperre in Deutschland?
Ich lese da leider nur was von anderen Ländern...


----------



## Bucklew (17. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wo ist da dein Beweis für den Missbrauch der Internetsperre in Deutschland?
> Ich lese da leider nur was von anderen Ländern...


Komisch, vor 30 Posts schriebst du als Entgenung doch noch das hier:


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Warum sollte auch jemand etwas ständig wiederholen was schon mal erwähnt wurde.
> Hier dazu eine Stellungsnahme von der Michaela Noll von der CDU/CSU-Fraktion:
> 
> 
> ...



Komisch, da waren die anderen Länder also als Argument gut genug, jetzt als Gegenargument nicht mehr? 

Und offensichtlich scheint der Herr Noll zu lügen wie gedruckt. Ein Hinweis mehr darauf, dass sie etwas vor haben mit der Zensurliste.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@Bucklew
Quatsch nicht um den Brei herum. 
Bring Beweise für den angeblichen Missbrauch der Internetsperre in Deutschland. Und dann reden wir weiter.
Und bitte - Beweise - und keine Vermutungen


----------



## der Türke (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @Bucklew
> Quatsch nicht um den Brei herum.
> Bring Beweise für den angeblichen Missbrauch der Internetsperre in Deutschland. Und dann reden wir weiter.
> Und bitte - Beweise - und keine Vermutungen




also du machst mir müde sag mal wie naiv muss man denn noch sein?

er hat dir sein gesamtes wissen hin geschrieben und alles was du dazu sagen kannst ist Leugnen


----------



## DaStash (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @Bucklew
> Quatsch nicht um den Brei herum.
> Bring Beweise für den angeblichen Missbrauch der Internetsperre in Deutschland. Und dann reden wir weiter.
> Und bitte - Beweise - und keine Vermutungen


Das ist aber nicht die feine englische Art selber Argumente zu nennen die sich auf andere Länder beziehen und aber anderen diese Möglichkeit abzusprechen...^^

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bring Beweise für den angeblichen Missbrauch der Internetsperre in Deutschland. Und dann reden wir weiter.
> Und bitte - Beweise - und keine Vermutungen



Tja, dann müsste er irgendwie in - sagen wir drei -  Monaten an die geheime Sperrliste gelangen und die überprüfen...

Aber reicht dir das nicht, dass alle Versprechen die mit der Einführung von Systemen wie die Mauterhebung eiskalt gebrochen wurden?
Dass deine Quelle der Lüge überführt wurde? Michaela Noll sagte, dass es keine legalen Inhalte bei den "Ausländern" auf die Liste geschafft haben, was eine klare Lüge ist.

Kannst du denn den Leuten glauben, die schon jetzt lügen?
Fällst du Entscheidungen denn nicht auch auf Erfahrungswerten.

Blödes Beispiel: Du gibts nem Penner drei Euro, er kauft sich Schnaps statt was zu essen. Die nächsten dreihundert Penner lügen dich an, verwenden dein Geld zum Schnapskaufen statt - wie angegeben - zum Nahrungsmittelerwerb...
Was machst du: "Gib mir bitte nen Beweis, dass der Penner, dem ich gleich fünf Euro in die Hand drücke auch Schnaps kaufen will. Er sagt, er will was zum Essen..".

=> Wie gesagt, blödes Beispiel, dennoch: Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass auch hier wieder die "heiligen" Versprechen gebrochen werden und unbequeme inhalten entsorgt werden...

Gib du halt mal den Beweis, dass sie nicht lügen! Den Beweis kannst du lustigerweise nicht erbringen, da z.B. die Noll schon gelogen hat^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. April 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wo ist da dein Beweis für den Missbrauch der Internetsperre in Deutschland?
> Ich lese da leider nur was von anderen Ländern...


Und was ist mit dem Server, der zu 99,5 Prozent in Deutschland steht und vermutlich immer noch aktiv ist?!
Warum tut man nicht wirklich was dagegen und nimmt das Material ausm Netz, also die Server, statt versuchen den Zugriff darauf für DAUs zu beschränken?!

Jeder halbwegs wissender Computernutzer weiß von Proxies und nach 5min Google kann man hier den einen oder anderen nutzen...
Oder man nutzt eben Tor...


----------



## Bucklew (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @Bucklew
> Quatsch nicht um den Brei herum.
> Bring Beweise für den angeblichen Missbrauch der Internetsperre in Deutschland. Und dann reden wir weiter.
> Und bitte - Beweise - und keine Vermutungen


Beweise für etwas, das es noch gar nicht gibt?! Was für einen Nonsens gibst du denn jetzt von dir, weil du in die Enge getrieben bist und nichts mehr sagen kannst?!

Die deutsche Internetsperre wird genauso missbraucht werden wie anderswo, wo der Missbrauch ja nicht nur die Ausnahme ist, sondern sogar der Regelfall!


----------



## Bucklew (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

heise online - 17.04.09 - CCC: Kunden von "Zensurprovidern" sollen klagen



> Hans-Peter Uhl, innenpolitischer Sprecher der CDU/CSU-Bundestagsfraktion erklärte dagegen auf der Plattform Abgeordnetenwatch: "Es handelt sich bei diesen Inhalten um ein so schweres Verbrechen, dass gegenüber den aktuell diskutierten staatlichen Gegenmaßnahmen jede Rede von 'Zensur' oder 'Freiheitsbeschränkung' pervers ist." Die ganze "pseudo-bürgerrechtsengagierte Hysterie von Pseudo-Computerexperten", man müsse um jeden Preis ein "unzensiertes Internet" verteidigen, sei "juristisch ohne Sinn und Verstand und moralisch verkommen."



Da fragt man sich doch wirklich, wie so jemand noch politisch tragbar ist, der Leute mit anderer Auffassung als "pervers" und "moralisch verkommen" bezeichnet - DAS ist pervers und moralisch verkommen, anderer Leute Standpunkte so dermaßen zu diskredieren!


----------



## Whoosaa (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Stasi und Gestapo, wir kommen.

Jaja, das deutsche Rechtssystem wird immer weiter untergraben, und unsere Polizeibehoerden erhalten mehr und mehr Macht - wann werden sie eigentlich vorschlagen, uns wieder in die Deutsche Demokratische Republik umzubenennen?


----------



## strider11f (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Es wird noch besser: Staatliche Provider müssen keine Internetsperren errichten - Golem.de
Es gibt also einen Personenkreis dem Frau Laienhaft eine Zensur nicht zumuten möchte. Wenn man noch berücksichtigt das nur nicht EU-Server auf die Liste kommen ist vollkommen unzweifelhaft das die Täter geschützt werden sollen und man an der Bekämpfung von KiPo´s nicht interessiert ist. Somit dürfte also auch dem letzten User  klar sein das man nur testweise eine Zensurumgebung einrichtet.


----------



## klefreak (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

hier was ganz aktuelles

mfg Klemens

Missbrauchsopfer kämpfen gegen Netzsperren - Golem.de


----------



## DaStash (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*Hier nun die neueste Beschlussvorlage bezüglich der Sperrung von Internetseiten.* 
Ganz besonders der neue Paragraph 8a im Telemediengesetz soll auch das Sperren von anderen Internetseiten rechtlich möglich machen. 
"*Nach dem neuen Entwurf sollen nicht nur kinderpornographische Websites gesperrt werden können*, sondern auch Angebote, "deren Zweck darin besteht, auf derartige Telemedienangebote zu verweisen". Wie heise schreibt, könnten damit bei entsprechender Auslegung "auch Whistleblower-Plattformen wie Wikileaks.org aufgrund der bereits wiederholt erfolgten Veröffentlichung von Sperrvorgaben anderer Länder von Anfang an auf die schwarze Liste aufgenommen" werden."
Interessant ist eben auch das bei der Formulierung bewußt eine Wortwahl gewählt wird, die zukünftig auch auf andere zutreffende Definitionen angewendet werden kann und somit schlussendlich die Sperrmaßnahme nicht mehr nur ausschliesslich, wie ursprünglich versprochen, sich auf die Kinderporniografie beschränkt.

Des Weiteren soll eine EU-einheitliche Regelung beschlossen werden, welche es dann den jeweiligen Mitgliedsstaaten ermöglicht mit Verweis auf diese "EU-Regelung" ihre nationalen Gesetze anzupassen und eben auch zu verschärfen.


Meine Meinung:
Bis jetzt sieht alles danach aus, dass sich unsere Befürchtungen bewahrheiten und Deutschland einen weiteren Schritt Richtung Überwachungsstaat macht.
Zukunft adé, willkommen Vergangenheit...... :/

@SpamBot
Wieviel eindeutige Indizien und teilweise, siehe Vorgehen anderer europäischer Länder, Fakten muss man Dir eigentlich noch präsentieren, das du eine weniger naive Sicht der Dinge bekommst?
Das soll nicht böse gemeint sein aber ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man diese Situation fortlaufend damit abtuen kann, dass es sich dabei um paranoides, verschwörungstheoretiker Gerede handelt??!!

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



> Wie heise schreibt, könnten damit bei entsprechender Auslegung "auch Whistleblower-Plattformen wie Wikileaks.org aufgrund der bereits wiederholt erfolgten Veröffentlichung von Sperrvorgaben anderer Länder von Anfang an auf die schwarze Liste aufgenommen" werden."


Hätte ich absolut nichts dagegen...
Wer sich nicht an Regeln halten will, der muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen.


----------



## Bucklew (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Hätte ich absolut nichts dagegen...
> Wer sich nicht an Regeln halten will, der muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen


Das du da nicht gegen hast wundert mich nicht, denn dann würdest du sehr bald den Beweis haben, dass du im Unrecht warst und die deutsche Kinderpornoliste wohl für andere Zwecke missbraucht wird


----------



## der Türke (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das du da nicht gegen hast wundert mich nicht, denn dann würdest du sehr bald den Beweis haben, dass du im Unrecht warst und die deutsche Kinderpornoliste wohl für andere Zwecke missbraucht wird




Ich glaub eher da ist Zweck zum Mittel. 
So kann man Menschen Besser Kontrollieren ohne gleich ein Anzeige zu bekommen wegen Gefährdung der Privatsphäre oder Hausfriedensbruch bzw. Missbrauch des Datenschutzgesetzes.


----------



## b0s (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Gegen welche (gesetzlichen) Regeln verstößt Wikileaks denn?

Genau, gegen keine, sonst hätten sie längst ein ernsthaftes Verfahren am Hals. Stattdessen veröffentlichen sie Texte, die für nicht wenige Regierungen unangenehm sind und werden zum Dank mit z.B. Hausdurchsuchungen belohnt


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



b0s schrieb:


> Gegen welche (gesetzlichen) Regeln verstößt Wikileaks denn?
> 
> Genau, gegen keine,.....


Momentan noch nicht. Aber sobald das Gesetz steht..., dann schon.


----------



## Bucklew (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



b0s schrieb:


> Genau, gegen keine, sonst hätten sie längst ein ernsthaftes Verfahren am Hals. Stattdessen veröffentlichen sie Texte, die für nicht wenige Regierungen unangenehm sind und werden zum Dank mit z.B. Hausdurchsuchungen belohnt


Viel besser wird es doch dann erst, wenn der Filter eingeführt wird. Dann dürfte diese Liste ja problemlos veröffentlicht werden, denn die entsprechenden Seiten können doch von niemandem besucht werden, da sie gesperrt werden.

Da ist wohl einigen Leuten klar, dass der Filter eh total sinnlos ist, sonst wäre eine Veröffentlichung ja überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## trip^ (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Mir reicht schon die Gängelung bei zb. der Eingabe von google.com einfach auf google.de umgeleitet zu werden. Wenn ich .com eingebe, dann meine ich auch .com! FFS!!
Früher ging das ohne Probs. Beispiele dieser Art gibt es unzählige...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@trip^
Gib einfach: google.com/ncr ein


----------



## trip^ (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @trip^
> Gib einfach: google.com/ncr ein



Coool, ich hab google gehacked! 

Im Ernst, weiss natürlich nicht jeder. Was genau löst diese "/ncr" aus?
Ich wusste, dass es einen Trick gibt, aber dass er so simple ist.


----------



## Dr.Helium (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



trip^ schrieb:


> Coool, ich hab google gehacked!
> 
> Im Ernst, weiss natürlich nicht jeder. Was genau löst diese "/ncr" aus?
> Ich wusste, dass es einen Trick gibt, aber dass er so simple ist.


Wenn du auf Google gehst gibt es eine Schaltfäche mit namen "Google.com in English", der Link verweist auf /ncr


----------



## mc.bench (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Moin @ll,

das gefällt mir. Wenn man gerne mal ungefiltert suchen möchte ist das nicht schlecht. 

Viele Grüße

mc.bench


----------



## DaStash (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Momentan noch nicht. Aber sobald das Gesetz steht..., dann schon.


Und warum denn die Hausdurchsuchung bei den Wikileaksbetreibern?

MfG


----------



## b0s (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wegen angeblicher Verbindungen zu KiPo... 

Aber sehr geil, "sobald das Gesetzt steht..., dann schon" 
Natürlich ist es dann ein Gesetzesverstoß. Automatisch sinnvoll wird es dadurch aber nicht. Und genau darum geht es hier ja, dass dieses Gesetz überhaupt gar keinen konstruktiven Sinn hat, dem Staat aber die Möglichkeit in die Hand gibt, unangenehme Wahrheiten zu zensieren/per Gesetzes strafverfolgen zu lassen. Wikileaks ist dafür geradezu ein Paradebeispiel.
Wenn man sich diese Perversion von freiheitlichem Verständnis in einer modernen Demokratie anguckt kann einem doch nur noch das Kotzen kommen.


----------



## DaStash (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hier die aktuelle Lage zum letzten Update:

Heute Vormittag wurde der Gesetzesentwurf vom Bundeskabinett angenommen, der für die "rechtsstaatliche" Zensur des Internets zuständig ist. 
Quelle zur News

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das Gesetz wird eh vom Bundesverfassungsgericht kassiert, solch eine Sperrliste ohne jegliche Überwachung, rechtsstaatliche Kontrolle oder Gewaltenteilung werden die niemals zu lassen!


----------



## JePe (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hier ist der Entwurf nachzulesen (weil es ja nie schaden kann zu wissen, wogegen man eigentlich gerade ist).


----------



## DaStash (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Hier ist der Entwurf nachzulesen (weil es ja nie schaden kann zu wissen, wogegen man eigentlich gerade ist).


Habe ich doch schon eine Seite vorher verlinkt???

MfG


----------



## JePe (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Habe ich nicht gesehen (und sehe ich immer noch nicht?). Vor dem Hintergrund, wie oft bestimmte "Argumente" hier wiederholt werden, aber wohl ein verzeichlicher Fauxpas ...


----------



## b0s (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

jop, wurde auch vorher shcon geleaked.

Ich denke auch, dass das Verfassungsgericht das ganze kassieren wird. Keine unabhängigen Kontrollinstanzen, Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz...
Ein echtes Armutszeugnis für unsere Regierung. Warum erkennen das bloß so wenige Leute da draußen??


----------



## DaStash (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht gesehen (und sehe ich immer noch nicht?). Vor dem Hintergrund, wie oft bestimmte "Argumente" hier wiederholt werden, aber wohl ein verzeichlicher Fauxpas ...


Ich bin nicht nachtragend. 
p.s.: Den Entwurf erhälst du in dem du auf meinen Link von vor mittlerweile zwei Seiten gehst und da aus dem text den Entwurf über die Quellenangabe öffnest.



b0s schrieb:


> Ein echtes Armutszeugnis für unsere Regierung. Warum erkennen das bloß so wenige Leute da draußen??


Weil es die Menschen nicht interessiert sie naiv und gutgläubig sind (Beispiel Irakkrieg gegen den "Terror") und sich durch Unwissenheit der Konsequenzen nicht bewußt sind. Deshalb ist Aufklärung so wichtig. Aber wie man bei dem Wikileaks Beispiel sehen kann, ist das anscheinend nicht erwünscht^^.

MfG


----------



## b0s (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Es war eigentlich eine rethorische Frage  trotzdem danke für die Antwort 

Das ist eben genau das schlimme, dass sich so wenige Leute ansatzweise intensiv oder tiefgehend mit Politik auseinandersetzen. Wobei ich auch sagen muss dass es mich in entsetzen versetzt, wie deutlich doch die Politik mittlerweile versucht dagegen vorzuegehen, dass man sie kritisiert. In der Schule dachte ich noch, es wird versucht einem Mündigkeit und Offenheit zu vermitteln, da bin ich mir bei den methoden heutzutage gar nicht mehr sicher...


----------



## DaStash (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



b0s schrieb:


> Es war eigentlich eine rethorische Frage  trotzdem danke für die Antwort


Woahhh, der Fluch des Internets und die oft fehlende Möglichkeit Feinheiten aus Geschriebenen herauszulesen. 


> Das ist eben genau das schlimme, dass sich so wenige Leute ansatzweise intensiv oder tiefgehend mit Politik auseinandersetzen. Wobei ich auch sagen muss dass es mich in entsetzen versetzt, wie deutlich doch die Politik mittlerweile versucht dagegen vorzuegehen, dass man sie kritisiert. In der Schule dachte ich noch, es wird versucht einem Mündigkeit und Offenheit zu vermitteln, da bin ich mir bei den methoden heutzutage gar nicht mehr sicher...


Auf was spielst du an, Wikileaks?
Generell wird man bei brisanten Themen, wie solch einem, ja sowieso als Verschwörungstheoretiker und Schwarzmaler hingestellt. Öffentlich fällt mir das insbesondere bei Bosbach und Profalla auf. Wenn jemand nicht deren Meinung ist ist er eben nicht kompetent, basta..... Da läuft es mir immer kalt den Rücken runter und ich frage mich wie man nur mit solch einer persönlichen Einstellung politisch so erfolgreich sein kann? Anscheinend fühlen sich wohl viele Wähler von billiger, teils falscher, Stammtischpolemik angesprochen und treffen anhand dessen ihre Wahlentscheidung. Inhalte etc. scheinen einfach nicht in dem Maße wahlmotivieren zu wirken.

*[UPDATE]*
Am 5. Mai findet die EU Abstimmung zum Aktenzeichen *COD/2007/0247* statt. Alle die daran interessiert, dass das Internet ein freies, unzensiertes Medium bleibt sollten dies zum Ausdruck bringen.
Unter folgendem Link erfahrt ihr mehr dazu.

Link zum Update

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



b0s schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass das Verfassungsgericht das ganze kassieren wird. Keine unabhängigen Kontrollinstanzen, Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz...
> Ein echtes Armutszeugnis für unsere Regierung. Warum erkennen das bloß so wenige Leute da draußen??


Das schlimme ist, dass man keine Konsequenzen aus den Entscheidungen des Verfassungsgerichtes zieht. Warum sind Leute noch im Amt, die ein offensichtlich verfassungswidriges Gesetz (VDS) formuliert haben?


----------



## JePe (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



b0s schrieb:


> jop, wurde auch vorher shcon geleaked.



Gesetzentwuerfe "leaken" nicht, sie koennen auf den Webseiten des Bundesministeriums eingesehen werden.



b0s schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass das Verfassungsgericht das ganze kassieren wird.



Halte ich a) fuer unwahrscheinlich und b) irren sich zuweilen auch Richter (Stichwort: Compuserve).



b0s schrieb:


> Keine unabhängigen Kontrollinstanzen,(...)



Definiere "unabhaengig"? Und selbstverstaendlich wird das Bundeskriminalamt kontrolliert?!



b0s schrieb:


> (...)Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz...



Auch diesen Punkt haette ich gerne etwas weiter ausgefuehrt.



b0s schrieb:


> Warum erkennen das bloß so wenige Leute da draußen??



Vielleicht, weil da nichts zu erkennen ist? Man koennte, es waere moeglich, stellt Euch bloss mal vor - ich beurteile Dinge aber nicht danach, was mit ihnen machbar ist, sondern danach, was mit ihnen gemacht wird. Das gilt fuer frei verkaeufliche Kuechenmesser ebenso wie fuer Gesetzentwuerfe. Und fuer die abstruse Paranoia, die hier gehegt und gepflegt wird, gibt es neben ein paar Bauchgefuehlen keinerlei greifbare Belege.

Interessant finde ich auch, dass wir mittlerweile die 30er Marke geknackt haben, aber ausser "Dagegen!" noch kein einziger Vorschlag gemacht wurde, wie dem Problem alternativ zu begegnen sei?


----------



## DaStash (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Und fuer die abstruse Paranoia, die hier gehegt und gepflegt wird, gibt es neben ein paar Bauchgefuehlen keinerlei greifbare Belege.


Stimmt nicht. Lies Dir bitte den Threadverlauf durch, muss nicht mal aufmerksam sein  . Es gibt genug Links die aufzeigen das bestimmte Befürchtungen sich schon bewahrheitet haben, siehe auch das Argument von Bucklew, dass ca. 50% auf der Sperrliste gar nichts mit KiPo zu tun hat. Des Weiteren muss nicht erst ein Mord geschehen, bis man anfängt einzugreifen. Früherkennung, also Thematisierung, kann dazu beitragen, dass nicht etwas angekurbelt wird, was sich im Nachhinein nicht mehr rückgängig machen lässt. 


> Interessant finde ich auch, dass wir mittlerweile die 30er Marke geknackt haben, aber ausser "Dagegen!" noch kein einziger Vorschlag gemacht wurde, wie dem Problem alternativ zu begegnen sei?


Der Kommentar zeigt das auf, dass du anscheinend nicht den Thread verfolgt hast, dann würdest du das nämlich nicht schreiben. Es gibt genug Aussagen und Verweise auf möglich alternative Lösungen. Wer suchet der findet. 

MfG


----------



## Knuddelkatze (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Definiere "unabhaengig"? Und selbstverstaendlich wird das Bundeskriminalamt kontrolliert?!



Von wem?
Die Listen soll, dass BKA ohne jegliche Kontrolle verwalten.



> Auch diesen Punkt haette ich gerne etwas weiter ausgefuehrt.


Aufhebung der Gewaltenteilung. BKA wäre, sofern dieses Gesetz wirklich durckommt Ankläger und Richter in einer Person.



> Vielleicht, weil da nichts zu erkennen ist? Man koennte, es waere moeglich, stellt Euch bloss mal vor - ich beurteile Dinge aber nicht danach, was mit ihnen machbar ist, sondern danach, was mit ihnen gemacht wird. Das gilt fuer frei verkaeufliche Kuechenmesser ebenso wie fuer Gesetzentwuerfe. Und fuer die abstruse Paranoia, die hier gehegt und gepflegt wird, gibt es neben ein paar Bauchgefuehlen keinerlei greifbare Belege.


Veradammt noch mal. Hast nie den Geschichtsuntericht besucht? 

1933 konnte man sich auch nicht vorstellen, dass...

1949 konnte man sich nicht vorstellen, dass...

Diese Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen. Warum bist du so verdammt unkritisch und obrigkeitsgläubig?



> Und fuer die abstruse Paranoia, die hier gehegt und gepflegt wird, gibt es neben ein paar Bauchgefuehlen keinerlei greifbare Belege.


Tatsächlich? Dann fang ich mal an:

Internet-Sperren für Kinderpornos - ''Ein Anruf genügt'' - Computer - sueddeutsche.de
MissbrauchsOpfer Gegen InternetSperren
Verschleierungstaktik: Die Argumente für Kinderporno-Sperren laufen ins Leere - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
Internetzensur: CareChild-Versuch blamiert Deutsche Politiker
c't - - Kinderporno-Sperren: Gesetzentwurf sieht nur Blockade außereuropäischer Webseiten vor
c't - - BKA: Sperrung von Kinderporno-Seiten ist wirksam [Update]
Die Argumente für Kinderporno-Sperren laufen ins Leere - c't
IT-Sicherheitsexperte: "Internetsperren sind immer umgehbar" - Golem.de
http://netzpolitik.org/2009/ct-wider...ternet-zensur/
http://blog.odem.org/2009/04/bundesh...nicleaner.html
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/arch...ornoindustrie/
http://blog.odem.org/2009/04/vortrag...e-publica.html
der presseschauer  Ist das Internet ein rechts- und herrschaftsfreier Raum?
Kinderpornographie  Raphael Mack
http://netzpolitik.org/2009/die-drei...er-zensursula
Rechtliche Bedenken gegen Kinderporno-Sperren - c't
Stellungnahme zu Netzfiltern im Kampf gegen Kinderpornographie (12.02.2009)

Und das sind noch nicht mal alle.

Wissenscahftlicher Dienst der Bundesregierung:
http://www.aktion-freiheitstattangst.org/images/stories/docs/
wiss-dienst-bundestag_sperrungsverfuegung_im_internet.pdf

Kommission für Jugendmedienschutz der Landesanstalten
http://www.kjm-online.de/public/kjm/downloads
/technisches_Gutachten_Sperrverfuegung_2.pdf

Studie des Max-Planck-Instituts für ausländisches und internationales Strafrecht
http://www.mpicc.de/ww/de/pub/forschung/
forschungsarbeit/strafrecht/sperrverfuegungen.htm

Das sind ebenfalls nicht alle.

Noch mehr Belege?

Abgesehen vom Bundesfmilienkinstierum und BKA gibt es niemanden der in diesen Sperren eine Sinnahftigkeit sieht.



> Interessant finde ich auch, dass wir mittlerweile die 30er Marke geknackt haben, aber ausser "Dagegen!" noch kein einziger Vorschlag gemacht wurde, wie dem Problem alternativ zu begegnen sei?


Wie wärs mit Seiten löschen und Betreiber festnehmen. Klassische Polizaiarbeit eben, aber da wird ja schon seit Jahren immens Personal abgebaut.


----------



## shizzobi (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Knuddelkatze schrieb:


> Veradammt noch mal. Hast nie den Geschichtsuntericht besucht?
> 
> 1933 konnte man sich auch nicht vorstellen, dass...




das wollt ich auch grad schreiben.

Erste Stimmen wurdebn schon laut, seiten von "Killerspielen" und Seiten wie rapidshare zu sperren.

Und danach kommt dann Seiten von regierungskritikern usw.

China wir kommen

Edit.

Fakt ist ja auch das die Regierung Angst vor Ihrer bevoelkerung hat. Seit der Krise mehr denn je. Heute hoerte ich wie (ich meine der DGB-Chef)
sagte , "Es werde zu sozialen Unruhen ind Deutschland kommen". Klar das man nun das Volk ueberwachen und lenken muss. Die Elite moechte ihr ueberleben sichern.


----------



## DaStash (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



shizzobi schrieb:


> das wollt ich auch grad schreiben.
> 
> Erste Stimmen wurdebn schon laut, seiten von "Killerspielen" und Seiten wie rapidshare zu sperren.
> 
> ...


 Sicher wird es kommen, genauso wie die Ausweitung der Autobahnmautstellen, zur Rasterfahnung, PKW Maut etc.....

Wenn erstmal ein Instrument geschaffen wurde, dann wird es auch eingesetzt. Wenn es nicht für andere zwecke außer diesem eingesetzt werden soll, dann kann man ja eine Ausschlussklausel in den Gesetzestext mit einbringen, die ausführlich nur den Gebrauch für diesen Zweck erlaubt und weitere Änderungen(Ausweitungen) auf andere Inhalte unterbindet/untersagt.

Die Tatsache das dies nicht geschieht, die Erfahrungen mit ähnlichen Themen aus der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart, wie sie hier in dem Thread zahlreich erleutert wurden, ist Grund genug der Thematik äußerst kritisch gegenüberzustehen.

MfG


----------



## b0s (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Gesetzentwuerfe "leaken" nicht, sie koennen auf den Webseiten des Bundesministeriums eingesehen werden.


Stell dir vor, das weiß ich 
DaStash hatte allerdings einen Link von einer nicht-staatlichen-Seite gepostet, noch vor deinem offiziellen Link. Tut mir Leid, dass ich den falsch interpretiert/mich falsch ausgedrückt habe.



JePe schrieb:


> Halte ich a) fuer unwahrscheinlich und b) irren sich zuweilen auch Richter (Stichwort: Compuserve).


Naja, ich habe grad keine Lust die genauen Paragrafen nachzuschauen, aber als Stwichworte seien das Recht auf Informationsselbstbestimmung, journalistische Freiheiten und "in der BRD findet keine Zensur statt" angerissen. Verfassungsrichter irren sich obendrein relativ selten.
Schau dir doch stattdessen mal an, wie oft sich allein unsere regierenden Politiker (von vergangenen ganz zu schweigen) irren.




JePe schrieb:


> Definiere "unabhaengig"? Und selbstverstaendlich wird das Bundeskriminalamt kontrolliert?!


Wurde schon drauf geantwortet. Stichwort Gewaltenteilung.
Von wem wird das BKA denn eigentlich kontrolliert? (Sorry, hab da gerade ne Erinnerungslücke)




JePe schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil da nichts zu erkennen ist? Man koennte, es waere moeglich, stellt Euch bloss mal vor - ich beurteile Dinge aber nicht danach, was mit ihnen machbar ist, sondern danach, was mit ihnen gemacht wird. Das gilt fuer frei verkaeufliche Kuechenmesser ebenso wie fuer Gesetzentwuerfe. Und fuer die abstruse Paranoia, die hier gehegt und gepflegt wird, gibt es neben ein paar Bauchgefuehlen keinerlei greifbare Belege.


1. Wieso schaffst du es nicht (wie Spam_Bot es auch schon tat) auf Beweis/Hinweis Basis eine Gegen-Argumentation zu starten? Stattdessen werden Kritiker als paranoide Spinner hingestellt. Klar, mit nem klaren Feindbild ist alles viel einfacher, man muss sich ja mit solchen Hirngespinsten nicht auseinandersetzen...
2. Reicht Geschichte (=Erfahrung) dir nicht aus als sehr handfester Hinweis?



JePe schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich auch, dass wir mittlerweile die 30er Marke geknackt haben, aber ausser "Dagegen!" noch kein einziger Vorschlag gemacht wurde, wie dem Problem alternativ zu begegnen sei?


Abgesehen von den anderen Antworten: Könnte auch daran liegen, dass es hier hauptsächlich darum geht, zu welchen Mitteln die Politik greift und weniger um die Lösung des Pädophilen-Problems.


----------



## shizzobi (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Was ich anmerken moechte.
Ist schonmal jemandem aufgefallen, dass die Seiten zwar geblockt, aber nicht gegen sie Vorgegeangen wird. Sprich, wenn jemand was uploaded bzw einen Server betreibt mit kipo-Material dann wird gegen diese person nicht vorgegangen. Jedoch wenn jemand sich auf eine Seite Verirrt die auf der Sperrliste steht (muss nicht umbedingt paedoscheiss sein, wissen wir ja naich was da alles drauf is , weiss nur das BKA und die Provider) wird dann sofort strafrechtlich verfolgt. Was soll der MIST. Nur eine humanodie Fehlkonfiguration kann so etwas toll finden. Fakt ist so ist niemandem geholfen aber eine Frau von un zu hat schoen Wahlkampf auf dem Ruecken der missbrauchten kinder gemacht. Super ich wuerd mich schaemen.

greez


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil da nichts zu erkennen ist? Man koennte, es waere moeglich, stellt Euch bloss mal vor - ich beurteile Dinge aber nicht danach, was mit ihnen machbar ist, sondern danach, was mit ihnen gemacht wird.



Schön, dann schau dir mal die Zensur in Australien und den anderen Ländern an: Hier wurden auch andere Seiten 'einfach so' mit in die Sperrliste aufgenommen...
Manche Politiker fordern schon Sperren für "gealtverherrlichende" Seiten und anderen unbequemen Inhalten.



JePe schrieb:


> Und fuer die abstruse Paranoia, die hier gehegt und gepflegt wird, gibt es neben ein paar Bauchgefuehlen keinerlei greifbare Belege.



Wiedermal kann man nur auf die Sperrlisten anderer Länder verweisen, ebenso wie auf die Äußerungen von Politikern: _Es wurden bei den anderen Ländern keine falschen Seiten gesperrt, also wird auch hier nix gesperrt!_, wenn man die Aussagen der Frau Noll so zusammenfassen kann.

=> Andere Länder haben auch Seiten von Homosexuellen und anderen in ihren Augen unbequemen Seiten auf den Sperrlisten... Sehr vertrauenserweckend.



JePe schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich auch, dass wir mittlerweile die 30er Marke geknackt haben, aber ausser "Dagegen!" noch kein einziger Vorschlag gemacht wurde, wie dem Problem alternativ zu begegnen sei?



Zum einen: Definiere Problem.
Meine Auffassung des "Problems": Es ist strafbar und nicht vertretbar, wenn Kinder durch Vergewaltigungen und Missbrauch durch Eltern oder anderer Leute zu Schaden kommen. Wenn eben zur Befriedigung des Triebes Material konsumiert wird/wurde, welches Aufgrund eines Missbrauchs oder ähnlichen entstanden ist, ist dies ebenfalls nicht zu tolerieren.

ABER: Wen hindert diese Möchtegern-Sperre an der Produktion, Verbreitung und ggf. dem Geldverdienen mit dem Missbrauch Schutzbefohlener?
Kein Mensch wird daran gehindert und die Politik versteckt das "Problem" hinter Wahlkampfaktionismus. Dolle Karte 

Warum versucht man die Zensur einzuführen, nen Vorhang zu verhängen anstatt dem Missbrauch im familiären Umfeld auf die Schliche zu kommen? Jugendämter, Polizeiarbeit etc. wären mal gefordert.

=> Kein Mensch wird durch reines Anschauen von Kinderpronographie (seien diese Bilder etc. noch aus den 70gern) verletzt oder geschädigt, so denn dieses Material nicht neu erzeugt wurde um die Nachfrage zu stillen.
Was bringt das technisch sinnfreie/unnütze Filtern und Sperren von Seiten, wenn die wirklichen Straftaten im richtigen Leben verübt werden? Hilft es damaligen und zukünftigen Opfern, wenn diese durch den Wahlkampf missbrauch und instrumentalisiert werden?


----------



## Whoosaa (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Definiere "unabhaengig"? Und selbstverstaendlich wird das Bundeskriminalamt kontrolliert?!



Richtig, das Bundeskriminalamt wird von unserer Regierung kontrolliert, die, wie wir ja in der letzten Zeit sehen konnten, sehr stark fuer dieses Gesetz stimmt und im Moment damit beschaeftigt ist, es tatsaechlich durch den Bundestag zu bringen - das "unabhaengig" zu nennen, waere ueberaus naiv.



JePe schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil da nichts zu erkennen ist? Man koennte, es waere moeglich, stellt Euch bloss mal vor - ich beurteile Dinge aber nicht danach, was mit ihnen machbar ist, sondern danach, was mit ihnen gemacht wird. Das gilt fuer frei verkaeufliche Kuechenmesser ebenso wie fuer Gesetzentwuerfe. Und fuer die abstruse Paranoia, die hier gehegt und gepflegt wird, gibt es neben ein paar Bauchgefuehlen keinerlei greifbare Belege.



Auch wenn ich, wie du wahrscheinlich weisst, sonst grossen Respekt vor deinen Kommentaren habe, stoesst mir dieser Absatz doch aeusserst bitter auf.
1929-1933 hatte man auch schon Bauchgefuehle, dass die Nationalsozialisten womoeglich nicht die beste Wahl sind - vor allem auf Seiten derjenigen Gruppen, die spaeter von den Nazis verfolgt und systematisch umgebracht wurden, allen voran politisch engagierte Juden. 
Auch 1933-~1936 hatte man staerker werden Bauchgefuehle, dass man das Land lieber verlassen sollte - trotzdem konnte sich ein Grossteil der in Deutschland lebenden Juden das kommende einfach nicht ausmalen bzw. sich vorstellen, dass Menschen sich so grausam und bestialisch verhalten koennten, wie es ein Teil der Deutschen (der Teil, der die Ruder in der Hand hatte, und deren Anhaenger) kurz darauf bewiesen hat.
Wenn wir uns zurueck an den Geschichtsunterricht erinnern, erinnern wir uns auch daran, dass es zudem "Bauchgefuehle" in anderen Teilen der deutschen Bevoelkerung gab - trotzdem wurde nichts unternommen. Das Ergebnis muessen wir, denke ich, nicht naeher erlaeutern.

Ausserdem wuerde ich zu dieser "Bauchgefuehle"-Diskussion noch eine persoenliche Note beisteuern: Wenn ich in einer Situation bin, in der ich nicht weiss, was die Zukunft bringen wird, und was passieren wird, wenn ich dies oder jenes tue, dann vertraue ich lieber auf meinen Bauch, als irgendwie zu versuchen, die Lage trotz unzureichender Informationen zu analysieren.


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Sollte dieses Gesetz verabschiedet werden, kann die Bundesregierung sich sicherlich auf eine Klage dagegen einstellen. Dieser Gesetzesentwurf hebelt nämlich den Grundsatz der Gewaltenteilung auf.

Das BKA Ankläger Richter und Henker in einer Person. Warum wird nicht in einem Eilverfahren von 3 Richtern geprüft ob eine Seite wirklich KiPo's enthält. Und nach dieser Überprüfung kann von mir aus die Seite gesperrt werden. Diese Liste muss dann aber auch regelmäßig von der regierungsoposition überprüft werden um sicherzustellen das Fehler so gering wie möglich gehalten werden


----------



## strider11f (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Momentan noch nicht. Aber sobald das Gesetz steht..., dann schon.



So wird man seine Kritiker auch los. Wenn jemand gegen mich ist erlasse ich eben ein Gesetz das ihm das erschwert. Genau die Art von Gesetzgebung hatten wir schon oft genug in den letzten 100 Jahren.

Was das "Paranoide Geschrei angeht" : Es ist eine Sache wenn staatliche Organisationen Straftaten begehen um ein gewünschtes Ergebniss zu erzielen. (Unsere Familienministerin ist da ja familiär schon etwas vorbelastet ) Wenn aber Strafermittler Beweise selbst erstellen, verfälschen, unterschlagen, vor Gericht lügen und dann den Gerichtssaal einfach verlassen dürfen (BKA vs. MG) hat das mit Recht und Ordnung nichts mehr zu tun.
Jetzt sollen wir noch glauben das dieses tolle Gesetz zum Kampf gegen Kipo´s dient? Wenn einem plötzlich so daran gelegen ist kann man ja die Seiten abschalten lassen. Immerhin ist der größte Teil dieser "Angebote" in der EU, den USA und Kanada gehostet.


----------



## Bucklew (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



strider11f schrieb:


> So wird man seine Kritiker auch los. Wenn jemand gegen mich ist erlasse ich eben ein Gesetz das ihm das erschwert. Genau die Art von Gesetzgebung hatten wir schon oft genug in den letzten 100 Jahren.


warten wir also auf die erste wahl mit 99% wahlerfolg


----------



## DaStash (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hier mal eine Aktuelle Meldung bezüglich der Reaktionen auf den gestrigen Beschluss.:
Quelle

Was ich immer wieder erschreckend finde ist, dass in keinster Weise auf die Anregungen von Opfern solcher Straftaten gehört wird. Ich meine, geht es nicht eigentlich darum? Meiner Meinung nach zeigt das sehr gut auf, dass dieses Thema wie auch bei so vielen anderen Beispielen, nur ein Mittel zum Zweck ist.

MfG


----------



## legacyofart (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Erstmal KP: Klar, ist ******** und ich würde diese USER auch gerne zerhaun das ist einfach nur krank und Pervers und ich sehe auch ein das dagegen etwas unternommen werden muss, aber nicht so.
In der Presse/Nachrichten wurde gesagt das sie durch die Sperre von solchen KPsites die "casual"-inet Benutzer davon fernhalten möchten.
Ja ne, is klar. Wenn ich so rumsurfe steht ja auch direkt da nen Link :Kinderporno! Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich wenn man nicht dannach sucht, stolpert man auch nicht über Kinderpornographie. Den KP ist international verächtet und das wissen auch User und Betreiber dieser Sites, die wiederum nicht dammit Werben. 
Also ist die aussage "Verbraucher" zuschützen mal voll fürn Peng. Betreiber und User von KP, wissen natürlich auch wie man diesen Schutz umgeht, z.B über nen ausländischen Proxy. Ausserdem habe ich in den Nachrichten erfahren das die meisten "KP" User sich DVD's, CD's etc. Mit der POST! austauschen, was ja eigentlich auch Schlau ist, Stichwort: Postgeheimnis.

Mein Fazit: Das bringt nix, liebe BKA. Wenn vorgehen dann drastischere Maßnahmen ergreifen, höhere Freiheitsstrafen etc!!! Oder ihr könnt gleih eure Bürger komplett kontrollieren da wär doch noch viel schöner. Totaleüberwachung yupé. "lol"

Anmerkung: In Deutschland ist man als ERWACHSENER! In sachen Multimedia so stark eingeschränkt wie sonst nirgends. Ich werde wohl selbstentscheiden können ob ich diesen FILM oder dieses SPIEL, spielen will und wenn ja dann wie vom Hersteller entwickelt. Grünes Blut, KI-Leichen die nicht liegen bleiben.., oder wie z.B COD5 Körperteile werden nicht bei explosionen abgetrennt.. leichen verschwinden sofort, UNCUT: werden "abgetrennt, leichen bleiben liegen.. naund? Ist nurn Spiel. Ich werd wegen einem Computer SPIELS was immer noch ein SPIEL bleibt nicht AMOK laufen.
Und wenn die Herrn Politker uns mir 18j noch nicht reif genug halten, dann heben sie die FSK/USK auf 21j an, mir macht das nix aus. Aber Spiele für ERWACHSENE zu Zensieren! Absolutes NO GO.
Dann könnte man auch den 8 jährigen die mit Kampfsport anfangen, diesen genannten Sport zu untersagen. Leck mich am A****  zumglück kann ich English, Dickes danke an AUT und GB // uncut import


----------



## Bucklew (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hier mal ein Beispiel dafür, wie sehr sich Politiker für die Verfassung und die Gerichtsurteile des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes interessieren, kann man 1:1 auf diesen Fall übertragen:

Autokennzeichen-Erfassung: Fünf Bundesländer nutzen verbotene Videoüberwachung - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Auto


----------



## shizzobi (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel dafür, wie sehr sich Politiker für die Verfassung und die Gerichtsurteile des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes interessieren, kann man 1:1 auf diesen Fall übertragen:
> 
> Autokennzeichen-Erfassung: Fünf Bundesländer nutzen verbotene Videoüberwachung - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Auto



Erschreckend!

Aber  bei den Web-sperren kommt langsam eind Wind auf. Hoffen wir
das es ein Sturm wird.

heise online - 23.04.09 - Medienrechtsforum: Streit um Web-Sperren


----------



## DaStash (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*Eine interessante Diskussion zu diesem Thema findet ab jetzt bei Bush@NTV statt.* Geladen ist jemand vom deutschen Kinderschutzbund, dem Chaos Computer Club und irgend nen urstein-Blogger. Hoffentlich wird das Thema mit der notwändigen Kritik behandelt. 

MfG


----------



## b0s (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Danke für den hinweis, hab mich vor 10 Minuten mal zugeschaltet.


----------



## DaStash (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Also bis jetzt überwiegen die Nachteile ganz klar und deutlich den Vorteilen gegenüber den Zensurmaßnahmen

Ich werde morgen mal schauen ob es einen stream zu dieser Sendung gibt.

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

So, eigentlich ist es jetzt amtlich, dass das Gesetzt nicht zur Bekämpfung der Kinderpornographie dient, sondern als reine Zensurmaßnahme:

Beinahe kurios wirkt deshalb ein Passus der Gesetzesinitiative, der offen belegt, dass es nicht um die Wirksamkeit der Sperren geht. Die Vorschrift sei, so wörtlich, „auf eine Handlungspflicht ausgerichtet [...], nicht auf einen Erfolg“

=> Es hat keinen Erfolg, die Statistiken sind falsch interpretiert (Zweck heiligt Mittel) und die IPs werden gespeichert. Schon jetzt wurden die BKA-Vertreter und die Zensursula mehrfach der Lüge überführt, Opfer sind gegen die Zensur und es wird munter weitergemacht...
Es ist eine ekelerregende Farce, mit der Gegner von Zensur und Polizeistaat mundtot gemacht werden sollen:

"Ihr seid gegen Zensur, dann seid ihr _für_ Kinderpornographie: Ihr seid pervers und nicht diskusionswürdig...."
Dolle Karte.


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*Videostream zum Thema Kinderpornografie und Zensur bei der Sendung Bush@N-TV.*
Teilnehmer:
Heinz Hilgers/Hauptgast(Präsident deutscher Kinderschutzbund)
Mitglied vom Chaos Computer Club
Ein Uralt-Blogger

Link zum Videostream

Mein Fazit dieser Sendung:
Ein klares NEIN gegen die Zensurmaßnahmen. Denn legt man die ganzen Fakten auf den Tisch so sollte man sich dagegen entscheiden.
Welches Resumee zieht ihr?

@Kreisverkehr
Sag ich ja. Deshalb ja auch die Änderungen im Telemediengesetzt. Hier geht es eben genau darum ein generelles Instrument einzuführen, mit Hilfe des Themas KiPo, was auch sehr gut in meiner verlinkten Diskussion erkennbar ist. Meiner Meinung nach ist das "nicht" hinnehmbar. Was kommt als nächstes, SPerrung von rechten Seiten, Sperrung von gewaltverherrlichenden Seiten, Sperrung von politisch anders denkenden Seiten, Sperrung von Seiten mit vermeindlich terroristischen Inhalten?? Wo soll man da die Grenze ziehen?
p.s.: Was aus dem Beitrag noch gut hervorgeht ist, dass entgegen der öffentlichen Suggestion wohl die meisten KiPo-Server in Europa stehen und somit auch rechtlich belangbar wären.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Um die Internetsperre für andere Zwecke missbrauchen zu wollen als zur Sperrung von KiPo, dafür müsste der vorliegende Gesetzesentwurf grundlegend geändert werden.
Denn dieses Gesetz(bzw. Gesetzesentwurf) beschreibt ausdrücklich nur die Sperrung von KiPo - und nichts anderes!


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Denn dieses Gesetz(bzw. Gesetzesentwurf) beschreibt ausdrücklich nur die Sperrung von KiPo - und nichts anderes!


Und Seiten die darauf verweisen oder eben auch sich generell mit dem thema beschäftigen und evtl. kritisch in dem Zusammenhang darüber berichten, siehe Hausdurchsuchung Wikileaks nach veröffentlichung der Sperrlisten etc..

Des Weiteren ist der Punkt 8-/a beliebig erweiterbar und es wird explizit nicht ausgeschlossen das diese Maßnahme nicht ausgeweitet werden kann, scon alleine deshalb da sie vorläufig 2 Jahre befristet ist und danach wieder neu ausgelegt, verhandelt und erweitert werden kann.

Es geht einfach darum das ein Instrument(Zensur von Inhalten) 
a) mit Hilfe dieses Themas eigeführt werden soll 
b) das das BKA undemokratisch viele Rechte erhält(Gewaltenteilung wird ausgehebelt) 
c) diese Maßnahme erwiesener Maßen nichts gegen das Problem bringt(Umgehen der Sperre) 
d) jetzt schon gefordert wird die "Zensur" Maßnahmen auch auf andere Bereiche auszuweiten(siehe Forderung junge Unsion) 
e) dadurch die eigentlöiche Bekämpfung nicht gefördert wird(siehe Hauptteil der KiPo-Server stehen in der EU und werden auf Grund mangelnder Mittel nicht geshclossen)

Das könnten wir jetzt noch weiter ausführen aber wie du siehst steht diese Maßnahme in "keinem" Verhältnis zum "Nutzen" der ja auch gar nicht vorhanden ist.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> *Und Seiten die darauf verweisen* oder eben auch sich generell mit dem thema beschäftigen und evtl. kritisch in dem Zusammenhang darüber berichten, siehe Hausdurchsuchung Wikileaks nach veröffentlichung der Sperrlisten etc..


Ausschließlich nur Seiten die anhand von Links auf KiPo verweisen - und nichts anderes!



DaStash schrieb:


> Des Weiteren ist der Punkt 8-/a beliebig erweiterbar und es wird explizit nicht ausgeschlossen das diese Maßnahme nicht ausgeweitet werden kann,


Jedes Gesetz könnte beliebig erweitert werden. Lasst uns die Gesetze abschaffen...!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ausschließlich nur Seiten die anhand von Links auf KiPo verweisen - und nichts anderes!



Autokennzeichen-Erfassung: Fünf Bundesländer nutzen verbotene Videoüberwachung - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Auto

1. Wie schon zigmal gesagt, fordern viele Politiker auch die Sperrung von anderen Seiten.
2. Die Sperre ist sinnlos
3. Nun sollen - trotz vorherigem Versprechen - doch die IPs gespeichert werden von Leute, die auf die Stoppschildseite gelange...
4. In dem schon verlinkten Beispiel - ich wollts halt jetzt nochmal verlinken - wird gezeigt, dass man auch gegen bestehende Gesetze handeln "darf".

Warum nicht dann auch noch andere Seiten sperren, die Listen sind geheim und keiner darf die Listen überprüfen. Wenn schon das BKA und die Bundesländer gegen bestehende Gesetze verstoßen, wer hindert denn bitte die Ersteller der Sperrlisten, das nicht auch zu tun?

Aber ne Frage am Rande: Warum zum Teufel hast du dich an der Vorstellung festgebissen, dass unsere Politiker (Schwarz+Rot) das Gesetz einführen wollen, um KiPo zu bekämpfen?
1. Es wurde bewiesen, dass es technisch nutzlos ist
2. Schon jetzt haben die Verantwortlichen nachweislich gelogen
3. Kennst du zumindest die deutsche Geschichte? Sollte man nicht aus der Geschichte lernen?
4. Du weißt schon, dass mit den ganzen KiPo-Paragraphen die Unschuldsvermutung gekippt wird? Man muss beweisen, dass man nicht doch gezielt darauf geklickt hat.
=> Weißt du, was einen Rechtsstaat normalerweise auszeichnet?




SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Jedes Gesetz könnte beliebig erweitert werden. Lasst uns die Gesetze abschaffen...!



Was soll denn dieser Satz denn bitte? In eine Diskusion gehören Argumente und keine Phrasen, die nichts damit zu tu haben...

Übrigens: Nicht jedes Gesetz ist erweiterbar. Jedenfalls nocht nicht. Gibt unveränderliche Artikel im GG


----------



## klefreak (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



> Zitat von SpaM_BoT Beitrag anzeigen
> Ausschließlich nur Seiten die anhand von Links auf KiPo verweisen - und nichts anderes!




*Zypries: Internetsperren können schnell ausgeweitet werden
*

http://www.golem.de/0904/66711.html


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> ...


Warum gehst du eigentlich nicht thematisch auf die einzelnen Punkte ein?

Wie im vorherigen Post geschrieben können sogar laut offizieller Aussage die Sperren ausgeweitet werden und dies wird auch so kommen, siehe Autobahnmautstellen(Ausweitung Rasterfahndung ect. trotz Versprechungen das diese nur für die LKW Maut eingesetzt werden sollen)

Des weiteren wäre es nun interessant zu wissen wie ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass nicht wie in Australien 50% der auf der Liste stehenden Seiten, gar nichts mit KiPo zu tun haben?? Wie soll das "rechtsstaatlich" bei der Gewaltenaufhebung bitte geschehen? Die Antwort bleibst du mir mittlerweile auch schon seit einigen Seiten schuldig. 

Eine Frage noch:
Nachdem jetzt die Fakten, die hier und in den Medien nun schon zu genüge dargelegt wurden, auf dem Tische liegen, was denkst du bringt diese Maßnahme, besonders im Bezug zu der thematischen Intension dieser Maßnahme?

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Denn dieses Gesetz(bzw. Gesetzesentwurf) beschreibt ausdrücklich nur die Sperrung von KiPo - und nichts anderes!


Wer kontrolliert das?


----------



## Tary (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Es ist schon "witzig" wie schnell Frau Zypries wieder "Bauchschmerzen"
wegen eines Gesetzentwurfs bekommt, an dessen Ausarbeitung sie maßgeblich beteiligt war...


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Tary schrieb:


> Es ist schon "witzig" wie schnell Frau Zypries wieder "Bauchschmerzen"
> wegen eines Gesetzentwurfs bekommt, an dessen Ausarbeitung sie maßgeblich beteiligt war...


Das ist doch völlig irrelevant, wichtig ist das Sie damit Recht hat!

MfG


----------



## Tary (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Sicherlich hat sie damit recht.
Ich empfinde dieses Hin und Her allerdings sehr scheinheilig
und "beinahe" unglaubwürdig.
Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Kritiker dieser Entwurf hervorgebracht hat
und dass die Wahlen ja auch immer näher rücken, ist dieser Fakt imho.
durchaus relevant.


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Tary schrieb:


> Sicherlich hat sie damit recht.
> Ich empfinde dieses Hin und Her allerdings sehr scheinheilig
> und "beinahe" unglaubwürdig.
> Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Kritiker dieser Entwurf hervorgebracht hat
> ...


Nein ist er nicht. Dieser "Fakt" ist thematisch keineswegs relevant. Das einzige was "thematisch" bezugnehmend zu dem Thema relevant ist, ist die geäußerte Feststellung. Das andere ist sicherlich ärgerlich aber sie es doch einmal so, lieber seine Meinung hin zum Besseren ändern, als stur seine Erstansicht zu vertreten, aus rein egoistischen Gründen.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> 1. Wie schon zigmal gesagt, fordern viele Politiker auch die Sperrung von anderen Seiten.


Manche Politiker fordern viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Gefordert wurde schon viel - umgesetzt wird sehr wenig.

-------------



klefreak schrieb:


> *Zypries: Internetsperren können schnell ausgeweitet werden*
> 
> 
> Zypries: Internetsperren können schnell ausgeweitet werden - Golem.de


Einen bestimmten Satz hat golem.de wohl ganz bewusst weggelassen.
Warum wohl...?:


> Justizministerin Brigitte Zypries (SPD):
> ...Wir müssen dafür Sorge tragen, dass wir nicht über das Ziel hinausschießen. *Deshalb bleibt es bei der Begrenzung auf die Sperrung von Kinderpornografie*."


Quelle:Gesetz gegen Kinderpornografie im Internet

-------------



DaStash schrieb:


> Warum gehst du eigentlich nicht thematisch auf die einzelnen Punkte ein?


Was verpflichtet mich dazu?


----------



## DaStash (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was verpflichtet mich dazu?


Verpflichten tut Dich nichts dazu aber einer "Diskussion" ist es nicht gerade zuträglich, wenn man nicht auf das Gesagte von seinen Mitdiskutanten eingeht, insbesondere dann nicht wenn sich diese inhaltlich auf Aussagen von Dir beziehen.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Quelle:Gesetz gegen Kinderpornografie im Internet


So dann hier mal Auszüge aus deiner Quelle:

"Ich gehe davon aus, dass dadurch Begehrlichkeiten geweckt werden, auch Inhalte ausländischer Anbieter zu reglementieren, die keinen Bezug zu Kinderpornografie aufweisen."

"Wir müssen uns in Deutschland zunächst darüber klar werden, wie wir mit dem Internet generell umgehen wollen. Befürchtungen, die Liste sperrwürdiger Inhalte würde sehr schnell sehr lang werden, sind in meinen Augen berechtigt. Wir müssen dafür Sorge tragen, dass wir nicht über das Ziel hinausschießen. Deshalb bleibt es bei der Begrenzung auf die Sperrung von Kinderpornografie."

Zum zweiten Zitat:
Wie soll man das ausschliessen, dass dieses Instrument nicht auf andere Inhalte ausgedehnt wird, indem man einfach ein weiteres mal das Telemediengesetz um den Paragraphen 8 herum erweitert? Wie soll man die entsandenen Begehrlichkeiten im Zaun halten, jetzt wo das Eis gebrochen ist? Wie kann man denn nun ausschliessen das ausschliesslich Inhalte mit KiPoelementen gesperrt werden? Wer kontrolliert das eigentlich? Wie geht man dagegen vor wenn es zu Unrecht geschehen ist?

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Tary schrieb:


> Ich empfinde dieses Hin und Her allerdings sehr scheinheilig
> und "beinahe" unglaubwürdig.
> Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Kritiker dieser Entwurf hervorgebracht hat
> und dass die Wahlen ja auch immer näher rücken, ist dieser Fakt imho.
> durchaus relevant.


Was ist, wenn sie es einfach selbst eingesehen hat? Denn Recht hat sie, dass das ganze sehr wackelig ist und juristisch alles andere als wasserdicht.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Manche Politiker fordern viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Gefordert wurde schon viel - umgesetzt wird sehr wenig.



Versprochen wurde viel, gebrochen alles.
Und bei solchen Sachen, die man einmal aufbaut, werden auch alle Möglichkeiten genutzt.

Sag mal, was sagt dir diese Aussage: Die Vorschrift sei, so wörtlich, „auf eine Handlungspflicht ausgerichtet [...], nicht auf einen Erfolg“


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Zitat:
> Wie soll man das ausschliessen, dass dieses Instrument nicht auf andere Inhalte ausgedehnt wird, indem man einfach ein weiteres mal das Telemediengesetz um den Paragraphen 8 herum erweitert? Wie soll man die entsandenen Begehrlichkeiten im Zaun halten, jetzt wo das Eis gebrochen ist? Wie kann man denn nun ausschliessen das ausschliesslich Inhalte mit KiPoelementen gesperrt werden? Wer kontrolliert das eigentlich?


Um es mal mit den Worten der Justizministerin Brigitte Zypries wiederzugeben: Indem man Sorge trägt das es nicht übers Ziel hinausschießt und dass man die Sperren nur auf KiPo begrenzt. Was anderes sagt der Gesetzesentwurf auch nicht aus.



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie geht man dagegen vor wenn es zu Unrecht geschehen ist?


Woher soll ich das wissen? Keine Ahnung.

----------



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Sag mal, was sagt dir diese Aussage: Die Vorschrift sei, so wörtlich, „auf eine Handlungspflicht ausgerichtet [...], nicht auf einen Erfolg“


Das man die Sperre umgehen kann. Steht ja auch im kompletten Satz geschrieben:


> Die Vorschrift ist auf eine Handlungspflicht ausgerichtet, nicht auf einen Erfolg, denn es ist nach dem gegenwärtigen Stand der Technik nicht auszuschließen, dass der Zugang zu kinderpornographischen Inhalten trotz der Sperrmaßnahmen der Anbieter nicht vollständig verhindert werden kann.


Quelle:http://www.bmwi.de/BMWi/Redaktion/P...erty=pdf,bereich=bmwi,sprache=de,rwb=true.pdf


----------



## Bucklew (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Um es mal mit den Worten der Justizministerin Brigitte Zypries wiederzugeben: Indem man Sorge trägt das es nicht übers Ziel hinausschießt und dass man die Sperren nur auf KiPo begrenzt. Was anderes sagt der Gesetzesentwurf auch nicht aus.


Zum zweiten Mal die Frage: Wer überwacht das?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Um es mal mit den Worten der Justizministerin Brigitte Zypries wiederzugeben: Indem man Sorge trägt das es nicht übers Ziel hinausschießt und dass man die Sperren nur auf KiPo begrenzt. Was anderes sagt der Gesetzesentwurf auch nicht aus.



Ja klar, falls das Gesetz nicht sofort kassiert wird, wird es für den Moment "nur" dabei bleiben. Was weißt du noch von Toll collect?





SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das man die Sperre umgehen kann. Steht ja auch im kompletten Satz geschrieben



Wirst du da nicht stutzig, wenn Politiker zum einen geschönte (gefälschte klingt jetzt blöd) Zahlen als Grund zum Handeln angeben und dann noch zugeben, dass es keinen Erfolg hat?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Was weißt du noch von Toll collect?


Hat nichts mit der Internetsperre zu tun. Daher ist das Thema "Toll collect" hier nicht relevant.


Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das macht mich gar nicht stutzig. Da es es sich ja auch nur um die vorgegebene Methode zur Sperrung handelt.
Die aber auch geändert werden kann:


> In der bloßen Verhinderung des Zugangs zu einer Seite mit kinderpornographischem Inhalt auf der DNS-Ebene liegt nach einhelliger Auffassung die geringste Eingriffstiefe. *Den Diensteanbietern ist es jedoch unbenommen, sich für eine andere Sperrtechnik mit größerer Eingriffstiefe zu entscheiden*.


Quelle:Gesetzesentwurf


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit der Internetsperre zu tun. Daher ist das Thema "Toll collect" hier nicht relevant.


Richtig, nur mit der Überwachung der Autobahn...

Statt das Geld sinnvoll auszugeben, für automatische Verkehrsleitsysteme, verballert mans halt für die Überwachung der Autobahn...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit der Internetsperre zu tun. Daher ist das Thema "Toll collect" hier nicht relevant.



Doch, hat es und genau deshalb ist es relevant:

Politiker, denen du alles zu glauben scheinst haben auch hoch und heilig versprochen, dass das System nur für die LKW-Maut verwendet werden würde.
Das Ende vom Lied ist, dass es (verbotenerweise) zweckendfremdet wurde/wird und somit zur Verkehrsüberwachung, Rasterfandung und Aufzeichnung der Nummernschilder genutzt wird.




SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das macht mich gar nicht stutzig.



Auch nicht, dass die verbreiteten Zahlen, die den Einsatz rechtfertigen sollen nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben? Mehr Hausdurchsuchungen, mehr Anschuldigungen und dennoch keine höhere Verurteilungsquote?
=> 111% gestiegene KiPo-Verbreitung die eigentlich stagniert, nur die Zahl der Hausdurchsuchungen und Verdächtigungen stieg um eben jene ominösen 111%.

WEißt du was "Unschuldsvermutung" bedeutet und was das mit dem Passus zu tun hat, dass einer der nen (vllt versteckten/getarnten) Link auf eine gesperrte Seite (ja, die IPs werden gespeichert, auch wenn das Gegenteil noch vor kurzem versprochen wurde) erwischt beweisen muss, dass er unschuldig ist und nicht absichtlich draufgeklickt hat?


----------



## DaStash (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit der Internetsperre zu tun. Daher ist das Thema "Toll collect" hier nicht relevant.


Kann man so nicht sagen. Es ist vielleicht inhaltlich etwas anderes aber die Rangehensweise ist die gleiche und eignet sich hervorragend um eben einen ebrechtigten Vergleich zu dieser Herangehensweise zu ziehen. Ist halt nur unbequem, wenn einem das vor Augen geführt wird. 

MfG


----------



## shizzobi (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

so und jetzt gebt euch das mal

heise online - 25.04.09 - Kinderporno-Sperren: Regierung erwägt Echtzeitüberwachung der Stoppschild-Zugriffe


----------



## strider11f (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



shizzobi schrieb:


> so und jetzt gebt euch das mal
> 
> heise online - 25.04.09 - Kinderporno-Sperren: Regierung erwägt Echtzeitüberwachung der Stoppschild-Zugriffe



Das war´s dann wohl für´s I-net. Wer dann noch Tiny Url´s benutzt oder nicht jeden Link genau kontrolliert findet sich schneller im Knast wieder als wenn er mit qualmender Waffe im Bundestag rumläuft.


----------



## DarkScorpion (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@ Spambot

Du schreibst die ganze Zeit das wird niemals so passieren denn die Politiker versprechen es ja uns (dem Volk) die ganze Zeit.

Ist ein Mittel der Zensur ersteinmal geschaffen, so ist es ein leichtes dieses Mittel auch für andere Zwecke zu benutzen die nicht mit dem Gesetz konform sind zu nutzen. Und der nächste Schritt wäre das unser lieber Innenmenister Schäuble sagt, das man dieses Mittel zur "Terrorbekämpfung" einsetzen kann, und auch hier werden die meisten nix sagen, weil wir uns ja alle vor dem Terror schützen müssen.

fazit:
Ist eine Hürde erstmal genommen wird die nächste in angriff genommen.
Ich will in einem Rechtstaat leben und nicht in einem Überwachungsstaat. Das ist ja fast wie damals in der DDR, nur halt jetzt mit anderen mitteln.


----------



## Michisauer (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Soweit erkennbar verändert diese Verpflichtung übrigens die AGB's der betreffenden Unternehmen: Und einer AGB-Änderung müssen immer beide Seiten zustimmen. 
Das bedeutet ums kurz zu machen, dass jeder Vertrag mit diesen Internetprovidern, der vor dem 5.4. geschlossen wurde null und nichtig ist, weil die Vertragspartner nicht um Zustimmung zur AGB-Änderung gebeten wurden. Ach ja, und alle neuen Verträge müssen natürlich den entsprechenden Zusatz enthalten, ansonsten siehe oben.

Diese sache ist noch nicht ganz geklärt, meine Informationen stammen aber von einem Rechtsanwalt, der sich mit Firmenrecht und Vertragsrecht gut auskennt und der das so sieht, weil die Sperrung in keinem Vertrag auftaucht und dem Vertragspartner angeblich ein "freier" Zugang gewährt wird. Dem ist aber eben nicht so.

Soweit das mal von mir


----------



## b0s (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Bleibt die Tatsache, dass die AGBs geändert werden und somit ein außerordentlicher Kündigungsgrund besteht, denn unberührt davon, dass ein Gesetz erlassen wird, welches diese Änderungen vorschreibt?
Schließlich werden die Unternehmen per Gesetz zur Änderung verpflichtet, da ist die Frage ob der Nutzer jene als Anlass einer Kündigung durchsetzen kann.


----------



## SOLDIER (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Vorne weg Leuts ich bin gegen jede Zensur seis I-Net, Games, Filme. Das BKA wird wohl jetzt ne IP Rasterfahndung starten das können sie jo bestens, bis sie alle haben. Doch jetzt isses zu spät dagegen an zu kämpfen da haben wir alle verpasst. Jetzt haben sie die möglichkeikt jeden aus zu spionieren bis ins Detail. Wiso kämpft niemand da gegen an Frage ich mich, und lasst alles nur geschehen. 

mfg


----------



## shizzobi (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Jetzt gehts aber los. Diie alte spinnt ja. nur weil man mit dem PC und dem Internet umgehen kann is man gleich , Zitat _"Das sind die 20 Prozent. Die sind zum Teil schwer Pädokriminelle

Von der Leyen: Nur versierte Nutzer können Sperren umgehen - Golem.de


Edit: das dazugehoerige interview: http://download.radioeins.de/mp3/_programm/8/20090424_zt_kopf.mp3
_


----------



## vodun (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SOLDIER schrieb:


> Vorne weg Leuts ich bin gegen jede Zensur seis I-Net, Games, Filme. Das BKA wird wohl jetzt ne IP Rasterfahndung starten das können sie jo bestens, bis sie alle haben. Doch jetzt isses zu spät dagegen an zu kämpfen da haben wir alle verpasst. Jetzt haben sie die möglichkeikt jeden aus zu spionieren bis ins Detail. Wiso kämpft niemand da gegen an Frage ich mich, und lasst alles nur geschehen.
> 
> mfg



Ich Zitiere

*Theodor Reppe:* Ich glaube, das Internet wird noch eine ganze Weile frei bleiben. Ich hoffe aber, auch für meine Oma und nicht nur für Leute, die wissen, was Tor und ein alternativer DNS ist. Ich glaube aber auch, dass leider vor allem in Deutschland die Bereitschaft, seine Grundrechte zu verteidigen, da endet, wo man sich ernsthaft anstrengen muss. Also sobald man mal mehr als 15 Minuten vom PC oder Fernseher weg muss, hat man keine Lust mehr auf Demokratie. Wikileaks allein kann die Demokratie nicht retten, es ist nur ein wichtiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Und ich sehe es genauso denn ich hab es selber gemerkt wenn man andere leute aus dem Freundeskreis fragt was die davon halten mal eine demo dagegen zu machen oder sich zumindest einer anzuschließen kommen solche sachen wie " ich hab was besseres zu tun " oder " ne da bin ich auf einer party" obwohl alle davon betroffen sind und sich eigentlich jeder dafür interresieren sollte z.B. weil google dann gesperrt werden könnte ( weil google auch auf solche seiten verweißt oder studie VZ oder wie sie alle heißen könnten geblockt werden weil wenn nur ein user einen link zu einer seite draufstehlt die wiederherum auf eine Kinderporno seite verlinkt und all solche tollen sachen können dann passieren also würde ich mal sagen das war's mit meinungaustausch oder änlichen sachen im internet!!!!!!! Und für die verschwörungteoreticker sei mal gesagt jetzt stehlt euch mal vor wie soll sich nach dem all diese seiten gespeert wurden die jugend von heute noch für große demo's organiesiren???? mhhh 2 fliegen mit einer klappe geschlagen erstens denn freien daten fluß behindert und auch somit als zweites denn Bürgern ein wichtiges werkzeug genommen um gegen solch ein vorgehen WIRKSAM zu demonstrien!!!!! )

Man müste jetzt so wie damals die großen Montags Demos in der DDR wieder machen weil erst wenn diese menschenmengen zusammen kommen mercken die Politieker was das Volk von dieser Idee hält und auch das dass Volk bescheid weiß.

Quelle
gulli: Wikileaks.de: Theodor Reppe im gulli-Interview


----------



## strider11f (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



shizzobi schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts aber los. Diie alte spinnt ja. nur weil man mit dem PC und dem Internet umgehen kann is man gleich , Zitat _"Das sind die 20 Prozent. Die sind zum Teil schwer Pädokriminelle
> 
> Von der Leyen: Nur versierte Nutzer können Sperren umgehen - Golem.de
> 
> ...



So so, wer also in der Lage ist seinen Rechner nicht nur ein- und auszuschalten ist automatisch verdächtigt ein Kinderschänder zu sein.


----------



## frEnzy (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Am geilsten an der ganzen Geschichte ist ja, dass da ja mal ausgedachte Zahlen durch den Raum schwirten... wie viel Klicks waren das pro Tag/Monat? 400.000? Ich weiß es nicht mehr, ist auch egal welche Zahl da genannt wurde. Jetzt mal ein (recht unrealistisches) Gedankenspiel:

Die Zahlen stimmen (  ) UND die ganze Stoppschildgeschichte wird in Echtzeit überwacht  Da ja nach wie vor die Unschuldsvermutung gilt, der Staatsanwalt also beweisen muss, dass man vorsätzlich auf so eine Seite gesurft ist, bedeutet das, dass pro Tag über 13.000 Ermittlungsverfahren inklusive Hausdurchsuchung, Rechnerbeschlagnahmung und Auswertung eingeleitet werden müssten.  Da haben wir ja bald keine Arbeitslosen mehr!!

Besonders lustig wirds dann, wenn die Polizei bei Google anklopft und deren Server mit nehmen will, weil ihre Suchmaschinen andauernd auf diese Seiten (sofern es sie denn überhaupt gibt) klicken 

OK, Scherz beiseite ^^ Die ganze Geschichte wird doch garantiert so aussehen, dass immer mal wieder bei einem zufällig ausgewählten Opfer die Polizei vor der Tür steht, die Wohnung durchsucht, den/die PCs beschlagnahmt, womöglich noch bei der Arbeitsstelle vorbei schaut und die EDV des Mitarbeites untersucht und so immer mal wieder ein Leben zerstört wird um die Masse in der Angst zu halten "Morgen könnte ich dran sein". So wird eine ständige Angst geschürt werden, die nötig ist, um weitere Gesetze durchzubringen. Außerdem hat der Staat so immer etwas gegen jeden in der Hand, falls dieser jemand mal unbequem werden sollte. Flink mal ne Email geschickt, die auf eine Harmlose Seite verlinkt, die in 10 i-frames, die man nicht mal sieht, solche Stoppschildseiten ansurft und zack -> Die Dinge nehmen ihren lauf.

Bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten unliebsamen politischen Gegner oder Journalisten in die Falle tappen.

Auf der anderen Seite ist das natürlich auch ne super Sache für Botnetze ^^ Wie schrieb doch einer der Kommentatoren auf heise.de? "Ihr PC wurde so eben infiziert. Überweisen Sie uns auf der Stelle 50.000 € oder ihr PC surft ohne Unterbrechung Stoppschildseiten an und ihre Leben wird zerstört!!"

Die ganze Sache stinkt doch sowas von zum Himmel...


----------



## DaStash (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



b0s schrieb:


> Bleibt die Tatsache, dass die AGBs geändert werden und somit ein außerordentlicher Kündigungsgrund besteht, denn unberührt davon, dass ein Gesetz erlassen wird, welches diese Änderungen vorschreibt?


Ich denke ja, weil du ja bei Vertragsabschluss die frei Wahl hast ob du dem zustimmst oder nicht und in dem Falle hast du diese eben nicht mehr.



shizzobi schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts aber los. Diie alte spinnt ja. nur weil man mit dem PC und dem Internet umgehen kann is man gleich , Zitat _"Das sind die 20 Prozent. Die sind zum Teil schwer Pädokriminelle
> 
> Von der Leyen: Nur versierte Nutzer können Sperren umgehen - Golem.de
> 
> ...


Das können doch nur Phrasen sein oder ist ein alt. DNS oder Thor illegal? 

MfG


----------



## vodun (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> OK, Scherz beiseite ^^ Die ganze Geschichte wird doch garantiert so aussehen, dass immer mal wieder bei einem zufällig ausgewählten Opfer die Polizei vor der Tür steht, die Wohnung durchsucht, den/die PCs beschlagnahmt, womöglich noch bei der Arbeitsstelle vorbei schaut und die EDV des Mitarbeites untersucht und so immer mal wieder ein Leben zerstört wird um die Masse in der Angst zu halten "Morgen könnte ich dran sein"



Naja laut gesetz ist der liebe staat aber dann dazu verpflichtet jeder person den prozess zu machen denn ansonsten ist es nicht gesetz konform und damit wäre dann das gesetz wieder hinüber ( ich kann nur für solch einen fall hoffen das die beschuldigten person ob nun schuldig oder nicht sich dann wehren um uns normalen bürger zumindest das frei internet wieder zurück zu geben )




frEnzy schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten unliebsamen politischen Gegner oder Journalisten in die Falle tappen.



Die ersten Politischen gegner sind doch schon in änliche fallen getapt nehmen wir doch den betreiber der deutschen Wikileaks seite der hatte doch schon eine hausdursuchung weil er die australiesche sperrliste veröfentlicht hatte und dadurch laut Staatsanwalt " die links von kinderporno seiten veröfentlicht hat " ( in wirklichkeit ging es diesem betreiber aber nicht darum diese link's zu veröfentlichen sonder zu zeigen das auch mehrere Tausend andere unschuldige seiten gesperrt wurden ) tja aber das hat der staatsanwalt nicht bedacht.

Zum fall wikileaks hier eine der vielen möglichen Quellen
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/vorab/0,1518,616017,000.html


----------



## JOJO (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



vodun schrieb:


> ...*Naja laut gesetz ist der liebe staat aber dann dazu verpflichtet jeder person den prozess zu machen* ...
> 
> Diese Aussage setzt jedoch voraus, dass alle Personen vor dem Gesetz gleich wären!
> 
> ...


----------



## frEnzy (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Selbst wenn vor dem Gesetz alle gleich wären, was sie ja eigentlich sein sollten:

Stell dir mal vor, du lebst in einem spießigen Vorort mit "gesprächigen" Nachbarn und bei dir rückt die Polizei an zur Hausdurchsuchung, weil du ausversehen oder sogar ohne es zu wissen auf so eine Stoppschildseite geraten bist. Selbst wenn das Verfahren eingestellt wird oder du sogar freigesprochen wirst, wird dir der Ruf des Kinderschänders für immer oder zumindest bis zu deinem Umzug anhafften!! Oder das getuschel im Büro, solltest du deinen Job nicht gleich verlieren, weil die Polizei auch dein Büro durchsucht und den ArbeitsPC mitgenommen hat. Die anstehende Beförderung kannst du dann auch vergessen. Und erklär das ganze mal deiner Frau, wenn die hört, dass du wegen dem Verdacht auf Besitz von KiPo festgenommen wurdest... oder dem Jugendamt, dass dir, zumindest Vorläufig, den Umgang mit deinen Kindern verbietet!!

Da kannste dir das Urteil auch gleich sparen.


----------



## JOJO (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Lieber Vorredner, das Problem kann noch viel tiefgründiger sein!

Mein Vater hat vor nunmehr 52 Jahren Bilder von meiner Schwester gemacht. Eben Bilder, wo sie nackig ist. Somit wäre ich heute im Besitz von Bildern, die nach geltendem Recht kinderpornografischen Inhalt besitzen.

Die Fragen die sich nun stellen: Haben diese Bilder privaten Bestandschutz? Ist der Besitz strafbar?

Und vor allen, sind die Bilder, die ich von meinem Sohn nach der Geburt gemacht habe ebenfalls illegal!? Auch jene die mich zeigen, wie ich meinem Sohn bade!?

Mittlerweile scheint es so, das auch der Besitz von Bildern eigener Kinder, die im Urlaub oder wo auch immer aufgenommen wurden, illegal sind. Somit dürften dann alle Eltern von Kinder rechtskräftig verurteilt werden.

Wehe dem Vater oder der Mutter, die/ der am FKK Strand den Fotoapparat herausholt und sein eigenes Kind beim spielen am Strand aufnimmt...


----------



## DaStash (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JOJO schrieb:


> Mittlerweile scheint es so, das auch der Besitz von Bildern eigener Kinder, die im Urlaub oder wo auch immer aufgenommen wurden, illegal sind. Somit dürften dann alle Eltern von Kinder rechtskräftig verurteilt werden.
> 
> Wehe dem Vater oder der Mutter, die/ der am FKK Strand den Fotoapparat herausholt und sein eigenes Kind beim spielen am Strand aufnimmt...


Mhhh, dass wäre mir neu. Woraus geht das genau hervor?

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das stimmt so natürlich nicht ganz. Es gibt nach wie vor einen Unterschied zwischen Nacktaufnahmen und Pornografie. Ganz so schlimm ist es zum Glück ja noch nicht.

Edit: Vor allem ist der große Unterschied, dass du nicht plötzlich die Polizei vor der Tür stehen hast, weil du Kinderfotos von deinem Sohn auf dem Rechner hast


----------



## JOJO (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich meine vor nicht allzulanger Zeit mal gelesen zu haben, das die Abbildung von Geschlechtsteilen schon ausreicht. Das andere erspare ich uns mal, weil der Gedanke daran mich schon würgen lässt.


----------



## frEnzy (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Du musst würgen bei dem Gedanken an nackte, spielende, kleine Kinder? 

Es gibt wenige Dinge, die noch natürlicher und selbstverständlicher sind, als das eben genannte. Naja, egal. Viel wichtiger ist dabei ja, dass kein Richter damit ein Problem haben sollte.

BTT: Ich mache mir ernsthaft Sorgen!! Wie die Listen anderer Länder gezeigt haben, wird da schnell was in der Liste sein, was ursprünglich nicht auf die Liste gehörte. Unsere Politiker und Lobbyisten fangen ja jetzt schon an danach zu schreien, die Liste zu erweitern. Da ich in den letzten 15 Jahren im Internet nicht auf KiPo gestoßen bin und ich nicht vorhabe expliziet danach zu suchen, ist mir das Stoppschild da ziemlich egal. Ich werde es erst zu Gesicht bekommen, wenn plötzlich andere Seiten auf der Liste sind, über die man schon eher mal stolpert. Und das ist ja die Gefahr, die ich daran sehe.

Zum einen: Wie will man denn die Seiten vermeiden, wenn man nicht kontrollieren kann, welche Seiten man nicht ansurfen darf?
Und zum anderen: Wer kontrolliert denn die Liste nach der Rechtmäßigkeit der Sperrung bzw. ob die Sperrung wieder aufgehoben wurde, nachdem der Strafbestand entfernt worden ist?


----------



## vodun (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Zum einen: Wie will man denn die Seiten vermeiden, wenn man nicht kontrollieren kann, welche Seiten man nicht ansurfen darf?
> Und zum anderen: Wer kontrolliert denn die Liste nach der Rechtmäßigkeit der Sperrung bzw. ob die Sperrung wieder aufgehoben wurde, nachdem der Strafbestand entfernt worden ist?




Naja zu dem sachen mit Kontrolle der Liste auf rechtmäßigkeit etc sag ich nur schau dir mal denn Stoppschildentwurf auf dieser seite an Protestaktion: Mitmachen! an weißt du schon wie das ablaufen wird!!!!!!


----------



## SOLDIER (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@ vodum

...das sollte jede I-Net Adresse vor geschaltet haben, so vergeht dem BKA die Pädo Jagt. 

mfg


----------



## JOJO (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@ FRENZY

Du hast mich verkehrt verstanden. Ich meinte mit "würgen" gleichermaßen, die Vorstellung an der Penetration von kindlichen Geschlechtsteilen oder anderen Körperöffnungen!


----------



## frEnzy (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@JOJO: OK, das kann ich verstehen...


----------



## JOJO (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich denke einmal, es wäre auch vielen geholfen, dass wenn man Kenntnisse erlangt, diese an die Strafverfolgungsbehörden weiter zu leiten.

Mittlerweile ist es doch so, das man kaum irgendwo hinkommt (Partys z.B.), wo nicht Filme und Musik frei unter dem Tisch getauscht werden. Wie, Kino, bist Du blöd, hier haste was, Festplatte bei!? 60 GiBitye neue Filme, no Problem.

Ich denke mal, das genau so, diese Pädos ihr Daten tauschen, in der Eisdiele, oder bei einer Party. Ich hätte da bestimmt keine Hemmungen, auch den besten Freund abzuservieren. Das was im Internet abläuft ist bestimmt nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, da kann die Exekutive gar nichts gegen ausrichten. Viel zu groß der tägliche Zuwachs an Usern.

Also sollte man den Pädos den privaten Umgang so schwer wie nur möglich machen, diese Menschen dürfen sich nirgendwo mehr sicher sein, erst dann kann das ganze System greifen. (meine Meinung)


----------



## vodun (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JOJO schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das genau so, diese Pädos ihr Daten tauschen, in der Eisdiele, oder bei einer Party. Ich hätte da bestimmt keine Hemmungen, auch den besten Freund abzuservieren. Das was im Internet abläuft ist bestimmt nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, da kann die Exekutive gar nichts gegen ausrichten.



Zitat
Ein spezialisierter Ermittler des Landeskriminalamts Niedersachsen schilderte uns die Szene so: Die Erzeuger harter Kinderpornografie beliefern ihre zahlenden Kunden in der Regel über den Postweg. Das Internet dient zwar zur Kommunikation, nicht aber als Transportmedium. Das Material sickert erst später ins Internet durch, etwa wenn die Kunden untereinander tauschen. Dann tauchen die Dateien zumeist im Usenet oder in Tauschbörsen auf. Für kommerziellen Handel über Webserver fielen ihm aus seiner langjährigen Berufspraxis nur zwei Beispiele ein

Also du siehst du brauchst es dir nichmal mehr zu denken sondern es ist so!!!

Verschleierungstaktik: Die Argumente für Kinderporno-Sperren laufen ins Leere - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## frEnzy (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Vielleicht sollte man dann leiber auf alle Briefe einen Stoppschild aufdrucken ^^


----------



## DesmondHume (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



> Mittlerweile ist es doch so, das man kaum irgendwo hinkommt (Partys z.B.), wo nicht Filme und Musik frei unter dem Tisch getauscht werden. Wie, Kino, bist Du blöd, hier haste was, Festplatte bei!? 60 GiBitye neue Filme, no Problem.
> 
> Ich denke mal, das genau so, diese Pädos ihr Daten tauschen, in der Eisdiele, oder bei einer Party. Ich hätte da bestimmt keine Hemmungen, auch den besten Freund abzuservieren. Das was im Internet abläuft ist bestimmt nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, da kann die Exekutive gar nichts gegen ausrichten. Viel zu groß der tägliche Zuwachs an Usern.



Aber das kannst du doch nicht vergleichen! Natürlich wird "raubkopiert" wie blöd. (In Anführungsstrichen deshalb, weil auch viele Sachen getauscht werden, die im TV und Radio aufgenommen werden. Das kann man wohl schlecht als Raubkopie bezeichnen.) Das geschieht doch hauptsächlich, weil der Gros der Leute eben keinen Geldschisser hat, und sich jede DVD, Staffelbox, CD, usw. kaufen kann.

Das Verhalten kannst du nicht mit dem der Pädos gleichsetzen, so läuft das nicht. Die müssen sich sicher schon lange genug kennen (und ihre Vorlieben), dass die in der Eisdiele oder auf Arbeit eben mal die Festplatten tauschen. Genausowenig glaube ich, dass die einfach so danach googeln und auf Webseiten rumsurfen (Stichworte: Datenkrake, Vorratsdatenspeicherung). Die werden da nicht so leichtsinnig sein.

Der Beitrag über den Handel über Postweg bestätigt meine Vermutungen da nur.


----------



## DaStash (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



vodun schrieb:


> Also du siehst du brauchst es dir nichmal mehr zu denken sondern es ist so!!!
> 
> Verschleierungstaktik: Die Argumente für Kinderporno-Sperren laufen ins Leere - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt



Sehr guter Link Vodun, den werde ich mit in die Newsübersicht mit aufnehmen.

*UPDATE*(27.04.2009)
Kaum ist die Sperrung von Kinderpornigrafischen Sites offiziell in Kraft getreten, schon werden Forderungen nach weiteren Sperrungen anderer Inhalte laut. Referatsleiter Heinrich Siever, des hessischen Innenministeriums, fordert jüngst Seiten mit urheberrechtlich bedenklichen Inhalt und ausländische Glücksspielseiten auch auf eine annonyme Zensurliste wie bei den KiPo´s zu setzen. Den Providern rät er dies generell in den AGB´s so festzuhalten, dass rechtswiedrige Taten unterbunden werden können.

Interessant ist auch seine Auffassung des Fernmeldegeheimnisses: "_Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Fernmeldegeheimnis nur für die Kommunikation zwischen Menschen und nicht für die Kommunikation zwischen Maschinen gilt"
_
Quelle zur News 

Meine Meinung:
So wie es hier viele vorausgesagt haben scheint es nun auch zu geschehen. Sicherlich wurde diesbezügliches noch nichts konkretes umgesetzt aber die Tendenz ist klar zu erkennen. Das Internet wird in mittlerer und ferner Zukunft nicht mehr die Form von Öffentlichkeit präsentieren können, wie wir es zur Zeit gewohnt sind. Es wird nicht mehr möglich sein ohne Weiteres und ohne sich dabei straffähig zu verhalten, auf sämtliche Inhalte des World Wide Web´s zugreifen zu können. Optimisten und mögen dieses Szenario milde belächeln aber anhand dessen was hier alles zusammengetragen wurde kann man mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit diesen Rückschluss ziehen. 

MfG


----------



## vodun (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Dem kann ich leider nur zustimmen und zitiere mich hier gerne nochmal selber



vodun schrieb:


> google dann gesperrt werden könnte ( weil google auch auf solche seiten verweißt oder studie VZ oder wie sie alle heißen könnten geblockt werden weil wenn nur ein user einen link zu einer seite draufstehlt die wiederherum auf eine Kinderporno seite verlinkt und all solche tollen sachen können dann passieren also würde ich mal sagen das war's mit meinungaustausch oder änlichen sachen im internet!!!!!!! Und für die verschwörungteoreticker sei mal gesagt jetzt stehlt euch mal vor wie soll sich nach dem all diese seiten gespeert wurden die jugend von heute noch für große demo's organiesiren???? mhhh 2 fliegen mit einer klappe geschlagen erstens denn freien daten fluß behindert und auch somit als zweites denn Bürgern ein wichtiges werkzeug genommen um gegen solch ein vorgehen WIRKSAM zu demonstrien oder Wirksam Demo's zu organiesieren!!!!! )


----------



## MomentInTime (27. April 2009)

*Deutsche Netzsperren: Rapidshare soll auf die Liste*



			
				gulli.com schrieb:
			
		

> *Ging es nach den Vorstellungen einiger Sprecher - so würde man die Sperren gegen Webseiten mit Kinderpornos inhaltlich deutlich ausweiten. So wurden kürzlich Forderungen nach Blockaden gegen Urheberrechtsverletzer und ausländische Glücksspielangebote im Web laut. Die Begehrlichkeiten der Rechteinhaber betreffen auch den populären schweizer Sharehoster.*
> 
> Es war eigentlich keine Frage, ob es eintreten würde, sondern lediglich wann. Die Zensur von Websites mit kinderpornografischen Inhalten ist erst seit wenigen Tagen in Kraft, schon werden die nächsten Ziele ausgewählt.
> 
> ...



_mehr..._

Oh, wie gerne würd' ich jetzt die Gesichter derer sehen, die die Kipo-Sperre als vernünftiges,
aufrichtiges Mittel für die Bekämpfung von Kinderpornografie betrachtet haben...


----------



## JePe (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> So wie es hier viele vorausgesagt haben scheint es nun auch zu geschehen.


 
 Und was _ich_ immer vermutet habe, bewahrheitet es sich nun auch: kaum wird laut darueber nachgedacht, mit technischen Mitteln den Zugang zu illegalen Downloads und anderen fuer Meinungsbildung in einer Demokratie unverzichtbaren "Informationsquellen" zu verhindern, bricht lautes Wehklagen ob einer vermeintlichen Einschraenkung von "Rechten" aus. Die Krokodilstraenen, die man ueber die Opfer von Kinderpornographie vergossen hat, offenbaren sich als willkommenes Transportmittel fuer den ganz persoenlichen Egoismus. Bravo, Community!



DaStash schrieb:


> Das Internet wird in mittlerer und ferner Zukunft nicht mehr die Form von Öffentlichkeit präsentieren können, wie wir es zur Zeit gewohnt sind.



Das Internet in seinem jetzigen Zustand ist keine Form der Oeffentlichkeit (mehr) - eher die digitale Kloake der Industriegesellschaft.


----------



## JOJO (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DesmondHume schrieb:


> Aber das kannst du doch nicht vergleichen! Natürlich wird "raubkopiert" wie blöd. (In Anführungsstrichen deshalb, weil auch viele Sachen getauscht werden, die im TV und Radio aufgenommen werden. Das kann man wohl schlecht als Raubkopie bezeichnen.) Das geschieht doch hauptsächlich, weil der Gros der Leute eben keinen Geldschisser hat, und sich jede DVD, Staffelbox, CD, usw. kaufen kann.
> 
> Das Verhalten kannst du nicht mit dem der Pädos gleichsetzen, so läuft das nicht. Die müssen sich sicher schon lange genug kennen (und ihre Vorlieben), dass die in der Eisdiele oder auf Arbeit eben mal die Festplatten tauschen. Genausowenig glaube ich, dass die einfach so danach googeln und auf Webseiten rumsurfen (Stichworte: Datenkrake, Vorratsdatenspeicherung). Die werden da nicht so leichtsinnig sein.
> 
> Der Beitrag über den Handel über Postweg bestätigt meine Vermutungen da nur.


 
*Ich wollte nur insofern gleichsetzen mit dem Hinweis, dass mitten unter uns, diese pädophilen Tauschbörsen existent sind!  Sicherlich nicht jene Menschen, die einen gerippten Titel unter der Hand weitergeben. *


----------



## DesmondHume (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Alles klar, kein Problem!


----------



## shizzobi (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Endlich formiert sich auch politischer Widerstand.

FDP und Grüne gegen Netzzensur - Golem.de


----------



## drachenorden (27. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wenn ich mir die Empörungsbekundungen der Politiker so durchlese, frage ich mich, weshalb dann genau dieselben Abgeordneten es immer ganz genau mit IHREN Rechten nehmen ... ?!

Dabei soll doch vor dem Gesetz jede(r) gleichgestellt sein?! Dachte ich ... ?! 

Bestes Beispiel war hier in NRW, als im Landtag ein elektronisches Schloss eingeführt werden soll(te) - und sich Politiker darüber beklagen, man könne an Hand von Bewegungsprofilen bzw. Check-In-Zeiten genau nachvollziehen, wer, wann, wo zugegen sei ... 

Eigentlich lachhaft, wenn es nicht in sich so komisch wäre ...


----------



## DaStash (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Die Krokodilstraenen, die man ueber die Opfer von Kinderpornographie vergossen hat, offenbaren sich als willkommenes Transportmittel fuer den ganz persoenlichen Egoismus. Bravo, Community!


 Was soll das JePe, wilst du jetzt hier die ganze Community diffarmieren und als egoistisch darstellen, obwohl wir nur unsere Meinung kundtun, die du anscheind nicht im Stande bist richtig zu interpretieren?
Fragt sich wirklich wer sich hier egoistisch verhält. Aber anscheind sind deine moralischen Vorstellungen unseren eh hoch überlegen....^^


> Das Internet in seinem jetzigen Zustand ist keine Form der Oeffentlichkeit (mehr) - eher die digitale Kloake der Industriegesellschaft.


So ist es nun einmal. Man muss sich entscheiden was man will. Will man eine Plattform mit frei Meinungsäußerung und allem was dazu gehört ohne Reglementierungen, abgesehen von den rechtsstaatlichen Grundvoraussetzungen, dann muss man das in kauf nehmen. Ich würde dennoch nicht behaupten das man das so veralgemeiner kann, so wie du es tust. Schliesslich zeigt doch das offene Web einfach nur die Sachen auf die es schon vorher gab und Hilfe.... das will halt niemand wissen oder sehen....
Ich bin gegen die Zensur des Internets und zwar grundsätzlich. Wenn es Server gibt die gegen Rechte verstoßen kann man diese gerne schliessen aber Informationen auszusparen und das von staatlicher Seite aus, ohne die üblichen rechtsstaatlichen Grundsätze ist eine Form von Zensur die ich so nicht hinnehmen kann und will und das hat nichts mit Egoismus zu tun. 
Wenn du das nicht verstehst wie ich das sehe oder wie wir die Community das sehen, dann ist das dein persönliches Problem JePe aber unterlasse es doch bitte im Glashaus sitzend mit Steinen um Dich zu werfen(siehe Egoismusvorwurf)...

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn es Server gibt die gegen Rechte verstoßen kann man diese gerne schliessen.....


Was machste mit Servern die in einem Land stehen in denen die Volljährigkeit schon mit 13, 16 Jahren erreicht ist. Solches Porn Material wäre somit in diesen Ländern legal. Aber eben auch aus Deutschland aufrufbar. Aus genau solchen Gründen ist eine Sperre dieser Webseiten angebracht.
Das gleiche trifft auf Webseiten zu die Glücksspielangebote und illegale Downloads anbieten. Solche Angebote sind eh in Deutschland verboten. Warum sollte man da nicht solche Webseiten blockieren. Oder denkt ihr das Internet wäre ein rechtsfreier Raum?
Meinungsfreiheit und Informationsfreiheit hört da auf wo Verbote anfangen.


----------



## DaStash (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was machste mit Servern die in einem Land stehen in denen die Volljährigkeit schon mit 13, 16 Jahren erreicht ist. Solches Porn Material wäre somit in diesen Ländern legal. Aber eben auch aus Deutschland aufrufbar. Aus genau solchen Gründen ist eine Sperre dieser Webseiten angebracht.


 Warum, wenn diese doch nachweislich "nichts" bringt, siehe KiPo-Sperren.?! Schau Dir mal meinen verlinkten Bericht(bush@n-tv) zu dem Thema an. Daraus geht hervor das sogar die meisten Seiten auf "europäischen" Servern liegen und trotzdem, aus Geld und Personalmangel, nicht geschlossen werde. Warum investiert man nicht Kraft und Mühen um an diesem Mißstand etwas zu ändern als solch unsinnige, nichts bringende Instrumente einzuführen?


> Das gleiche trifft auf Webseiten zu die Glücksspielangebote und illegale Downloads anbieten. Solche Angebote sind eh in Deutschland verboten. Warum sollte man da nicht solche Webseiten blockieren. Oder denkt ihr das Internet wäre ein rechtsfreier Raum?
> Meinungsfreiheit und Informationsfreiheit hört da auf wo Verbote anfangen.


Ja aber es ist auch nicht verboten ins Ausland zu fahren und meinetwegen dort "legal" solche Glücksspielangebote wahrzunehmen.  Also warum sollte das prinzipiell im Internet, wo man ja theoretisch auch im Ausland unterwegs ist, nicht gelten???

Ich habe es ja schon einmal gesagt, wenn diese Sperren explizit nur auf KiPo(ausschliesslich/ ohne Ausnahme) Seiten angewendet wird, und mit gesetzlichem Ausschluss sichergestellt wird, dass diese Maßnahme nicht auf andere Themen ausgeweitet wird und das dies alles rechtsstaatlich(mit Gewaltentrennung) stattfinden würde, dann könnte ich ja prinzipiell auch damit leben. Aber all diese Punkte sind eben nicht gesichert und von daher läuft diese Maßnahme auch ins Leere. Dazu habe ich bei Artikel auch einen interessanten Beitrag gepostet, den du Dir mal durchlesen solltest. Mittlerweile sprechen ja sogar die FDP und die Grünen diese Maßnahme ab.
Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man diesen offensichtlichen Unfug für gut heißen kann, dafür spricht so ziemlich alles und jeder. 

Denkst du wirklich dieses symbolpolitische Trojanische Pferd hilft gegen KiPo?

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was machste mit Servern die in einem Land stehen in denen die Volljährigkeit schon mit 13, 16 Jahren erreicht ist. Solches Porn Material wäre somit in diesen Ländern legal. Aber eben auch aus Deutschland aufrufbar. Aus genau solchen Gründen ist eine Sperre dieser Webseiten angebracht.


Verbieten wir dann auch morgen jeglichen Reisen in diese Länder? So kann der Phädophile ja noch problemlos mit dem Flugzeug dahinfliegen und Urlaub machen. Da muss dann auch dringend ne Sperre hin, am besten ein große STOPP-Schild


----------



## JePe (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was soll das JePe, wilst du jetzt hier die ganze Community diffarmieren und als egoistisch darstellen, obwohl wir nur unsere Meinung kundtun, die du anscheind nicht im Stande bist richtig zu interpretieren?



_Interpretationen_ sind immer _subjektiv_ und somit weder _richtig_ noch _falsch_. Ausserdem _diffamiere_ ich nicht die _ganze_ Community; behaupte gleichwohl aber, dass bei einem Teil X (wobei X > 50 Prozent sein duerfte) Egoismus das treibende Motiv ist, sich gegen eine Unzugaenglichmachung von illegalem Material auszusprechen. _Das_ ist _meine_ Meinung. Und so quer sie Dir gehen mag - Du wirst sie ertragen muessen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Fragt sich wirklich wer sich hier egoistisch verhält.



Diejenigen, die sich gegen einen Versuch zur Eindaemmung des Zuganges zu illegalem Material wenden. Welches Motiv haben sie dafuer (von hellseherischen Vorahnungen abgesehen - die lasse ich nicht gelten)? Es gibt kein Recht auf Unrecht, weshalb die Debatte mittlerweile auch absurde Zuege annimmt und keinen anderen Schluss zulaesst als Egoismus zu vermuten?

Falls Du mir Egoismus unterstellen moechtest, solltest Du konkretisieren, welches egoistische Motiv mich umtreibt?



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber anscheind sind deine moralischen Vorstellungen unseren eh hoch überlegen....^^



Das weiss ich nicht. Aber immerhin bemuehe ich mich um Konsistenz und Konsequenz und passe meine moralischen Vorstellungen nicht situativ zu meinem Vorteil an. Wenn etwas Unrecht ist, ist es Unrecht. Die berechtigte Forderung nach Praevention an der Quelle alleine mag edel klingen, macht es aber nicht entbehrlich oder gar falsch, den Zugang zum Produkt zu unterbinden.



DaStash schrieb:


> Will man eine Plattform mit frei Meinungsäußerung und allem was dazu gehört ohne Reglementierungen, abgesehen von den rechtsstaatlichen Grundvoraussetzungen, dann muss man das in kauf nehmen.



Die Frage stellt sich in dieser Frage erstens nicht (weil das die Kapitulation des Rechtsstaates bedeuten wuerde) und zweitens wuerde ich sie, waere es doch so, mit "Nein, dann ist im Zweifel eher das Internet entbehrlich" beantworten, weil der Anteil an illegalem Content im weitesten Sinne bei weitem ueberwiegt und unverhaeltnismaessig ist. Aber wie gesagt, die Frage stellt sich nicht; der Staat muss sich nur trauen, die zur Verfuegung stehenden Moeglichkeiten auszuschoepfen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen die Zensur des Internets und zwar grundsätzlich.



Im Falle von Kinderpornographie und anderen "Informationen" wuerde ich eher von staatlich initiierter Netzhygiene sprechen. Schlimm genug, dass sie notwendig ist und Individuen wie etwa die Betreiber von wikileaks.org sich in sinnfreien Aktionen (falls sie doch einen Sinn hatte, darfst Du ihn mir gerne erklaeren) wie der Klartextnennung von solchen "Informations"angeboten versteigen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn du das nicht verstehst wie ich das sehe oder wie wir die Community das sehen, dann ist das dein persönliches Problem JePe aber unterlasse es doch bitte im Glashaus sitzend mit Steinen um Dich zu werfen(siehe Egoismusvorwurf)...



Wie gesagt / gefragt: welches egoistische Motiv verfolge ich?

EDIT - Zu spaet gesehen:



DaStash schrieb:


> Also warum sollte das prinzipiell im Internet, wo man ja theoretisch auch im Ausland unterwegs ist, nicht gelten???



Ja, genau.

In Iran wurde unlaengst uebrigens eine 16jaehrige wegen unkeuschen Verhaltens oeffentlich aufgehaengt. Warum sollte es verboten werden, sich derlei also im Internet anzusehen, wenn es in Iran doch legal ist? Vielleicht stellt es sich ja sogar als der Meinungsbildung dienlich heraus, einer Minderjaehrigen beim Todeskampf zuzusehen.

Nur weil Du eine iranische Website betrachtest erwirbst Du nicht die iranische Staatsbuergerschaft. Ich waere mir auch nicht so sicher, ob das ein erstrebenswerter Zustand ist.

In Japan ist Tierpornographie legal. Warum sollte es unterbunden werden dabei zuzuschauen, wie Lebewesen gegen ihren Willen fuer "Sexualitaet" missbraucht werden (KiPo, icke hoer dir trappsen ...)? Vielleicht muss ich ja erst bei so etwas zuschauen um ganz, ganz sicher zu sein, dass es falsch ist?


----------



## DaStash (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> _Interpretationen_ sind immer _subjektiv_ und somit weder _richtig_ noch _falsch_. Ausserdem _diffamiere_ ich nicht die _ganze_ Community; behaupte gleichwohl aber, dass bei einem Teil X (wobei X > 50 Prozent sein duerfte) Egoismus das treibende Motiv ist, sich gegen eine Unzugaenglichmachung von illegalem Material auszusprechen.


Wenn dem so wäre... ist es aber nicht! Das wurde hier schon ausführlich dargelegt.


> Diejenigen, die sich gegen einen Versuch zur Eindaemmung des Zuganges zu illegalem Material wenden. Welches Motiv haben sie dafuer (von hellseherischen Vorahnungen abgesehen - die lasse ich nicht gelten)? Es gibt kein Recht auf Unrecht, weshalb die Debatte mittlerweile auch absurde Zuege annimmt und keinen anderen Schluss zulaesst als Egoismus zu vermuten?


Wenn du den Thread aufmerksam verfolgt hättest, dann wüsstest du aus welchen "Gründen" hier die meisten gegen eine solche Maßnahme sind. Niemand bestreitet das etwas gegen illegale Sachen unternommen werden muss, es geht nur um die Frage was.


> Falls Du mir Egoismus unterstellen moechtest, solltest Du konkretisieren, welches egoistische Motiv mich umtreibt?


Es ist egoistisch solch eine Maßnahme die offensichtlich nichts bringt, als gelungene Maßnahme zu deklarieren und den Eindruck zu erwecken damit eine gute Tat vollbracht zu haben(Symbolpolitik). Den Opfern ist damit jedenfalls nicht geholfen und zukünftige Vergehen werden davon auch nicht abgewendet!


> Das weiss ich nicht. Aber immerhin bemuehe ich mich um Konsistenz und Konsequenz und passe meine moralischen Vorstellungen nicht situativ zu meinem Vorteil an. Wenn etwas Unrecht ist, ist es Unrecht. Die berechtigte Forderung nach Praevention an der Quelle alleine mag edel klingen, macht es aber nicht entbehrlich oder gar falsch, den Zugang zum Produkt zu unterbinden.


 Und genau das tut diese Maßnahme nicht. Demnach ist es auch nicht nachvollziehbar, warum sie eingeführt wird. Rückschlüsse für das warum wurden hier auch schon zu genüge aufgezeigt und mit Quellen unterlegt. 


> Die Frage stellt sich in dieser Frage erstens nicht (weil das die Kapitulation des Rechtsstaates bedeuten wuerde) und zweitens wuerde ich sie, waere es doch so, mit "Nein, dann ist im Zweifel eher das Internet entbehrlich" beantworten, *weil der Anteil an illegalem Content im weitesten Sinne bei weitem ueberwiegt* und unverhaeltnismaessig ist.


Und woher nimmst du diese Erkenntnis??


> Aber wie gesagt, die Frage stellt sich nicht; der Staat muss sich nur trauen, die zur Verfuegung stehenden Moeglichkeiten auszuschoepfen.


 Genau das sollte er machen aber statt dessen führt er ein nutzloses Instrument ein, welches bezogen auf das Thema keinerlei Präventivwirkung erziehlt oder nachhaltig an dem Problem etwas ändert.


> Im Falle von Kinderpornographie und anderen "Informationen" wuerde ich eher von staatlich initiierter Netzhygiene sprechen. Schlimm genug, dass sie notwendig ist und Individuen wie etwa die Betreiber von wikileaks.org sich in sinnfreien Aktionen (falls sie doch einen Sinn hatte, darfst Du ihn mir gerne erklaeren) wie der Klartextnennung von solchen "Informations"angeboten versteigen.


Welchen Sinn hat es Dir etwas zu erklären was du den Anschein nach eh nicht verstehen willst?


> Wie gesagt / gefragt: welches egoistische Motiv verfolge ich?
> 
> EDIT - Zu spaet gesehen:
> 
> ...


Mag ja sein aber das würde im Umkehrschluss auch bedeuten, dass das Besuchen solcher Länder oder Gegenden verboten sein müsste und das wäre ja wohl über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. Man kann eben nicht alles reglementieren und zu wissen das da etwas illegales ist, was moralisch verwerflich ist, finde ich immer noch besser als es einfach auszublenden, um einen nicht vorhandenen Schein zu wahren...^^
Anders gesagt, die Welt ist nun mal so wie sie ist, warum soll man sich das "schön-zensieren"???

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ja so ist das. Wenn in China mal wieder YouTube gesperrt wird, wird sich darüber beschwert, wie so etwas doch passieren kann und wie der Westen dabei nur tatenlos zusehen kann. Wenn man dagegen einen ähnlichen Zensurapparat wie in China hierzulange einrichtet und einfach das Wort "Zensur" mit "Kinderpornos" überschreit - dann klatschen dieselben Leute kräftig in die Hände und freuen sich, dass was gegen diese "Perversen" unternommen wird.

Wenn dann aber irgendwann (nicht morgen und vielleicht auch nicht übermorgen) plötzlich nicht der Nachbar abgeholt wird, sondern man selbst. Ja, dann ist die Not groß, warum denn sowas in diesem Lande passieren kann. Nur leider fehlen dann sämtliche rechtsstaatlichen Mittel und schön ist man da im Konzen.....verzeihung.....Erholungscamp eher nicht.

Aber so ist das halt, wenn man nicht die Anfänge verhindert, nur weil sie einen selbst nicht betreffen...


----------



## DaStash (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wenn dann aber irgendwann (nicht morgen und vielleicht auch nicht übermorgen) plötzlich nicht der Nachbar abgeholt wird, sondern man selbst. Ja, dann ist die Not groß, warum denn sowas in diesem Lande passieren kann. Nur leider fehlen dann sämtliche rechtsstaatlichen Mittel und schön ist man da im Konzen.....verzeihung.....Erholungscamp eher nicht.


 Also wie kannst du nur so verschwörungstheoretisch daherreden, sowas wäre doch bei uns in Deutschland undenkbar... 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also wie kannst du nur so verschwörungstheoretisch daherreden, sowas wäre doch bei uns in Deutschland undenkbar...


ja, das hat man 1933 auch gesagt. aber selbst wenn es nicht so schwer kommt, jeder kann schon bald in das visier dieses filters (bzw dessen gespeicherten zugriffe) kommen und entsprechende konsequenzen erfahren. wer weiß was nach den kinderpornos kommt: Linke? Rechte? Steuerbetrüger? SM-Liebhaber? 

Und das jemand, der in einem anderen thread noch lauthals erklärt hat was für ein spitzenmäßiger anwalt er doch wäre, noch nichtmal solche grundlegenden Fundamente unseres Rechtsstaates wie Gewaltenteilung zu kennen scheint: Das spricht entweder nicht für den Jemand oder aber nicht für unsere juristischen Fakultäten


----------



## amdintel (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

ich glaube das allerdings mittlerweile auch,
dass das mit den Sperren und mitloggen  nur ein Vorwand ist, das Instrument in die Hand zu bekommen, generell Web Seite legal sperren zu können, egal welchen Inhalte die haben?
z.b. harmlose  politische Web. Seiten oder Gruppierungen, 
 die nicht ganz dem Bild entsprechen ? 
mir ist das zwar egal, weil ich mich nicht dafür interessiere , 
aba anderes gesehen,  muss man sich langsam fragen, ob unsere Freiheit nicht langsam in Gefahr  kommt ? 
Wenn man sich z.b nur über eine Politische Partei oder Gruppierung  nur informieren will, und diese Seite dann mit gesperrt werden ?

Nach dem ich gelesen hatte, das man lieber die vom Provider ,  dessen Hoster komplett sperren kann und sollte, 
was in Deutschland sicherlich auch passiert, 
wenn jemand gegen Geltendes Gesetz verstößt und auf der 
eigenen Seite , Sachen darstellt, die verboten sind  , 
wird sicherlich so gemacht ?
nur ist es leider so, das die wohl im Ausland das 
nicht so gründlich nehmen mit den Gesetzen und dann 
diese Seiten um die es geht,hier zugänglich sind ? 
man sich daher zur DNS Sperren entschlossen hat , das währe nachzuvollziehen  nur das dann jeder der sich mal verklickt hat,
dann auch gleich ins Ermittlungs Register  fällt , 
geht eindeutig zu weit  ? kann vielleicht mal 
passieren durch diese,schei*Werbung und diese schei* Werbe Banner
das man dann plötzlich und ungewollt so eine Sperrte hat ?


----------



## JePe (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Und das jemand, der in einem anderen thread noch lauthals erklärt hat was für ein spitzenmäßiger anwalt er doch wäre, noch nichtmal solche grundlegenden Fundamente unseres Rechtsstaates wie Gewaltenteilung zu kennen scheint: Das spricht entweder nicht für den Jemand oder aber nicht für unsere juristischen Fakultäten



Gegen Deine Deutschkenntnisse spricht, dass Du mir unverdrossen unterstellst ich haette behauptet, Anwalt zu _sein_. Bei etwas aufmerksamerer Lektuere waere Dir gewiss aufgefallen, dass dem nicht so ist. Ich habe lediglich Entscheidungen getroffen und hierbei erforderlichenfalls auch Anwaelte _gefuehrt_. Und ob Du das glaubst oder nicht ... interessiert mich nicht annaehernd so viel wie der sprichwoertliche Sack Reis in China. Auf jeden Fall ist dieses Jonglieren mit Halbwahrheiten typisch fuer das Niveau in diesem Thread - ein paar Fakten hier, ein paar Unwahrheiten da und das Ganze verruehrt mit einer ordentlichen Prise Hellseherei.

Gegen Deine Jurakenntnisse spricht verstiegener Bloedsinn vom Kaliber "es ist nicht verboten, gegen Gesetze zu verstossen".

Aus genannten Gruenden haben sachliche Diskussionen mit Dir wenig Chancen auf Erfolg und kommst Du jetzt auch wieder auf die _Ignore_-Liste.


----------



## shizzobi (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das grosste problem in dieser Angelegenheit ist ja nicht die Sperre gegen KiPo ansich. Kinderpornographie ist eines der grossen Uebel der Menschheit und der muss entschieden entgegengetreten werden, darin sind wir uns wohl allle einig. Diese Sperrlisten sind allerdings der falsche weg, da sie dieses Verbrechen nicht bekaempfen sondern verschleiern. Aus dem Auge aus dem Sinn.

Ich finde es aus mehreren Gruenden schlecht jetzt solche Sperren zu installieren.

1. Wiso kommt Frau von der L. JETZT auf einmal darauf was tun zu muessen. 4 Jahre im Amt und die missbrauchten Kinder waren ihr bisher scheissegal. Kurz vor der Wahl SCHNELL was reissen um dann den Gesundheitsposten zu bekommen.

2. Die alleinige gewalt liegt beim BKA, sie bestimmt OHNE richterliche Verfuegung darueber wer auf der Liste landet und wer nicht. Und es ist nicht vorgesehn zu unrecht auf diese liste geratene seiten wieder zu entfernen. kontrolle darueber ob missbrauch der Sperrung stattfindet gibts nicht.

3. Ne Geschichte. Man nehme mal an. Alles kommt so wie Frau L. das genre haette , mit Echtzeitueberwachung (LOL ?) und einer Anklage gegen jeden der das Stoppschild sieht.  Du bist auf Arbeit, eine mail kommt. In ihr schreibt dir ein Arbeitskollege irgendwas was die Arbeit betrifft und ein Link den man mal besuchen soll. der Link scheint serioes und man klickt. STOP ... usw. Tage spaeter Polizei aufm Arbeitsplatz und zuhause bei der familie, beschlagnahme der PCs. erst maal is man Job los das kannste Glauben, und umziehen darfste auch diese Schande wirste nichmehr los. Ein Leben ist zerstoert. Toll das wollen wir natuerlich alle.Natuerlich moechte ich  anmerken das es fiktion is, klar. Aber das is dann die beste moeglichkeit unliebsame Mitarbeiter loszuwerden. Ich weiss is bissle weit hergeholt, aber es gibt unendlich viele Moeglichkeiten diesen Sperrwahn zu missbrauchen.


4. was soll dann noch allles gesperrt werden. Tauschboersenseiten und Gluecksspielseiten? was kommt dann ? seiten in der man sich ueber Drogen informieren kann oder vielleicht indizierte Spiele. das is en fass ohne Boden.

Es gibt sicher nochmehr Gruende dieses Thema sehr sehr skeptisch zu betrachten ueber die Absichten die wirklich dahinter stecken. der Schutz der Kinder kanns ja wohl allein (wenn ueberhaupt) nich sein.

greez


----------



## strider11f (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> .... Aber eben auch aus Deutschland aufrufbar. Aus genau solchen Gründen ist eine Sperre dieser Webseiten angebracht....
> Das gleiche trifft auf Webseiten zu die Glücksspielangebote und illegale Downloads anbieten. Solche Angebote sind eh in Deutschland verboten. Warum sollte man da nicht solche Webseiten blockieren. Oder denkt ihr das Internet wäre ein rechtsfreier Raum?
> Meinungsfreiheit und Informationsfreiheit hört da auf wo Verbote anfangen.



Ich frage mich langsam ernsthaft welche Rechtfertigungen Du noch findest.Mit jedem Tag häufen sich die Meldungen und politischen Zitate, die allen hier geäußerten Befürchtungen Recht geben. Von Anfang an wurden Kritiker "auf brutalst mögliche Weise " niedergemetzelt und die Bevölkerung von vorne bis hinten belogen. Niemand der auch nur einen Funken von Verstand hat kann heute noch behaupten das es bei diesem Zensurgesetz um die Behinderung von Kinderpornographie geht.

Es steht ja schon oben das man dann auch Reisen in solche Länder verbieten muß und jede Form von Post, Paket und sonstigem Telekom verkehr kontrollieren muß. Das fordert logischerweise niemand. Aber I-net User sind wohl von vorne herein kriminelle Subjekte. Leider gibt es hier inzwischen  immer mehr Einwohner deren Unwissenheit in´s Maschinenstürnerische umschlägt.

Über den rechtsfreien Raum im WWW könnten Vertreter beider Seiten sicherlich tausende Seiten von Analysen und Rechtsansichten verbreiten . 
Aus meiner Sicht ist es aber recht einfach zu beantworten. Wer den Anspruch nach einem "sauberen + angepassten" Web verkündet darf nicht selber dort hantieren als wären wir 70 Jahre in der Zeit zurüchgereist.

Und die Meinungs-und Informationsfreiheit hört sicher nicht dort auf wo manche unsere Politiker, Schriftsteller und Unternehmen sie gerne beenden möchten. Aber dafür gibt es ja zum Glück noch Gerichte bzw. Wahlen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

So ich melde mich dann hier auch noch mal zu Wort.

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen wie das ist, wenn man *UNSCHULDIG* in das Visier der Kripo kommt.

Die ganze Geschichte ist mittlerweile knapp 3 Jahre her.
Ich war auf der Arbeit, als ich einen Anruf meiner damaligen Frau bekommen habe. Aufgelöst teilte sie mir mit das die Kripo einen Durchsuchungsbefehl hätten, weil sie von jemanden einen Tip bekommen haben, ich hätte KiPo's auf meinem PC. Ich fuhr natürlich sofort nach Hause (was allerdings knapp 1 Stunde gedauert hat). Die Kripo war natürlich schon mit meinem PC und dem PC einer Bekannten, welchen ich reparieren sollte abgedüst. Sämtliche CD's, DVD's und andere Datenträger (sogar eine Kaputte 40GB HDD) hatten sie auch mitgenommen. Am nächsten Tag bin ich zu einem Anwalt gegangen und habe dort um juristischen Rat gebeten.
Da sich das ganze Verfahren natürlich sich in die Länge gestreckt hatte, wurde ich in der kleinen Ortschaft in der ich gewohnt habe, zu einem Kinderschänder erklärt. Dies war dann natürlich tödlich für meinen Job da ich sehr viel umgang mit Kunden hatte. Ergo war ich nicht mehr länger für meinen Chef tragbar und er musste mich Kündigen.
Mein Hobby das Deutsche Rote Kreuz und die Ausbildung im Bereich der Ersten Hilfe und Erste Hilfe am Kind hat ihn diesem Zeitraum auch geruht.

Nach ca 1 Jahr bekam ich einen Brief von der hiesigen Polizeistelle vor Ort mit der Bitte die Pc's wieder abzuholen, da sie nix gefunden haben. Ich bin darauf hin zu meinem Anwalt hin und habe eine Klage wegen Rufschädigung gegen den "Tippgeber" gestellt, denn wie sich herausgestellt hat, ist dieser mit einer CD-Rom, auf welcher KiPo's drauf waren, zur Polizei gegangen und hat ausgesagt das er sie von mir bekommen hätte.
So und nun dürft Ihr raten was er bekommen hat. Er bekam eine kleine Geldstrafe und das wars. Schadensersatz habe ich keinen bekommen. Meine damalige Frau hat sich von mir scheiden lassen und ich musste letztendlich sogar aus der Ortschaft wegziehen, da ich dort nicht mehr leben wollte und konnte.

Aber sowas ist ja anscheinend egal, und mit den Mitteln die jetzt das BKA hat, wird es immer wahrscheinlicher das sowas passiert. Wenn ich einen nicht so sehr leiden kann, muss ich ihm nur einen link zu so einer Stopp seite schicken und schon ist er im Visier des BKA. Und es wird sogar immer leichter, denn so muss ich nicht mehr zu Polizei gehen und eine Falschaussage machen.

Willkommen im Polizeistaat.


----------



## Bucklew (28. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Da sich das ganze Verfahren natürlich sich in die Länge gestreckt hatte, wurde ich in der kleinen Ortschaft in der ich gewohnt habe, zu einem Kinderschänder erklärt. Dies war dann natürlich tödlich für meinen Job da ich sehr viel umgang mit Kunden hatte. Ergo war ich nicht mehr länger für meinen Chef tragbar und er musste mich Kündigen.
> Mein Hobby das Deutsche Rote Kreuz und die Ausbildung im Bereich der Ersten Hilfe und Erste Hilfe am Kind hat ihn diesem Zeitraum auch geruht.


Mein Mitgefühl und es zeigt (wie viele, viele andere Beispiele auch), dass man bei Ermittlungen - gerade bei solchen stigmatisierten Themen - extreme Vorsicht walten lassen sollte und vorallem MUSS. und wenn ich mir so polizeiaktionen wie die operation himmel anschaue, wo tausende Leute verdächtigt wurden und nur ein Bruchteil überhaupt ein Verfahren bekommen. Da fragt man sich schon, warum die Polizei dermaßen rufmordend agieren muss, nur weil das Reizwort "Kinderporno" oben drüber steht.

Auch der inflationäre Gebrauch des neuen Strafrechts-Totschlagargument "Gefahr im Verzug" gehört DRIGEND ein riegel vorgeschoben. Es gibt nicht ohne Grund eine Gewaltenteilung und es gibt nicht ohne Grund einen Richtervorbehalt als Hürde zu einer Hausdurchsuchung.

Ich dachte ja bisher, dass der Rechtsstaat "in dubio pro reo" als Grundsatz hat. Imho sollte das auch bedeuten, dass lieber jemand zu wenig verhaftet/bestraft wird, als einer zu viel und ungerechtfertigt. Leider wird das mehr und mehr verwässert, es geht eher um "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn".


----------



## NixBlick (29. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> _Interpretationen_ sind immer _subjektiv_ und somit weder _richtig_ noch _falsch_. Ausserdem _diffamiere_ ich nicht die _ganze_ Community; behaupte gleichwohl aber, dass bei einem Teil X (wobei X > 50 Prozent sein duerfte) Egoismus das treibende Motiv ist, sich gegen eine Unzugaenglichmachung von illegalem Material auszusprechen. _Das_ ist _meine_ Meinung. Und so quer sie Dir gehen mag - Du wirst sie ertragen muessen


 X > 50% dürfte hier wissen was ein Proxy ist.


JePe schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die sich gegen einen Versuch zur Eindaemmung des Zuganges zu illegalem Material wenden. Welches Motiv haben sie dafuer (von hellseherischen Vorahnungen abgesehen - die lasse ich nicht gelten)? Es gibt kein Recht auf Unrecht, weshalb die Debatte mittlerweile auch absurde Zuege annimmt und keinen anderen Schluss zulaesst als Egoismus zu vermuten?


Mal Abgesehen von den KP-Opfern die sich dagegen Aussprechen. Vielleicht ist manchmal ein Motive das aus "hellseherischen Vorahnungen" entsteht besser als abzuwarten das die Politiker das schon alles richtig machen. Oder weil du die ""hellseherischen Vorahnungen" hast das alles mit Rechten dingen zu geht.
In gewissen Sinne gibt es das Recht auf Unrecht. Wenn das Volk sagt es ist nicht Rechtswidrig. Natürlich ist das nur theoretisch. 


> Das weiss ich nicht. Aber immerhin bemuehe ich mich um Konsistenz und Konsequenz und passe meine moralischen Vorstellungen nicht situativ zu meinem Vorteil an. Wenn etwas Unrecht ist, ist es Unrecht. Die berechtigte Forderung nach Praevention an der Quelle alleine mag edel klingen, macht es aber nicht entbehrlich oder gar falsch, den Zugang zum Produkt zu unterbinden.


Es wird nicht unterbunden es wird nur unter das Sofa gekehrt. Und für die breite Masse so dargestellt es sei gut. Da ist die Forderung nach Maßnahmen an der Quelle nicht edel sondern Notwendig.


----------



## DaStash (29. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Mein Mitgefühl und es zeigt (wie viele, viele andere Beispiele auch), dass man bei Ermittlungen - gerade bei solchen stigmatisierten Themen - extreme Vorsicht walten lassen sollte und vorallem MUSS.


@DarkScorpion

Ja, auch von mir, Beileid... Ist echt eine blöde Situation, vor allem weil man überhaupt keine Möglichkeit hat dagegen vorzugehen... 
Eigentlich müsste es bei solchen Vorgehensweisen Entschädigungszahlungen von staatlicher Seite aus geben, da bei unbegründetem Verdacht zu viel sozialer Schaden bei Geschädigtem entsteht. Aber das wird wohl eher nicht passieren.


> Auch der inflationäre Gebrauch des neuen Strafrechts-Totschlagargument "Gefahr im Verzug" gehört DRIGEND ein riegel vorgeschoben. Es gibt nicht ohne Grund eine Gewaltenteilung und es gibt nicht ohne Grund einen Richtervorbehalt als Hürde zu einer Hausdurchsuchung.


Ja, das ist wirklich ein Totschlagargument. Ich hatte mal eine Einweihungsparti. Morgens um halb sechs gingen die ersten Gäste. Der eine rief mich als er unten stand an und meinte das Polizei um die Ecke biegt. Ich also gleich die Musik ausgemacht und wir sind ruhig gewesen. *20 Minuten später* klingelte es bei mir an der Wohnungstür. Ich darauf hin diese leicht aufgemacht worauf die beiden Beamten die Tür auftraten und in die Wohnung stürmten. Daraufhin meinte ich das ich Ihnen nicht gestattet habe meine Wohnung zu betreten und das sie bitte dieses Grundrecht akzeptieren sollten. Daraufhin meinte der eine spöttisch lachend, das ich zu viele Hollywoodfilme geschaut habe. Als ich fragte wie die beiden das Eindringen in meine Privatsphäre begründeteten meinten sie "Gefahr in verzug" was ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen konnte. Ich hab schliesslich keine "Pennerwohnung" habe normale Sachen an, kann mich gut artikulieren und bin ansonsten(ich hätte si auch so reingelassen, wenn sie gefrgat hätten) koorperativ gewesen.

Ich habe anschliessend am nächsten Tag gleich bei der zuständigen Polizeidienststelle angerufen und mich beschwert. Das ging dann bis zum obersten Polizeichef dieser Stelle, mit dem ich ein sehr ausführliches Gespräch geführt habe. Er meinte, egal was ich sage, er wird im Zweifelsfall immer die Sicht seiner "Jungs" vertreten und das ich ja gerne eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde einreichen könne...

Als ich mit dem netten Herren vom Ordnungsamt telefoniert habe hat er mir(der war wirklich sehr nett) ein paar Auszüge aus dem Polizeiprotokoll mitgeteilt(das durfte er natürlich nicht).
Unter Anderem war da zu lesen: "Auf Grund der Tatsache das wir ca. 10 Minuten lärmende Musik aus der WOhnung, draßen auf dem Hof stehend wahrgenommen haben und die Vermutung nahe lag, dass es sich dabei um eine Rauschgiftparty handelte(wir habe Karaoke gemacht) sahen wir uns unter dem Punkt "Gefahr im Verzug" dazu im Recht unaufgefordert sie Wohnung zu betreten. Wie shcon geschrieben, seit Eintreffen der Polizei war die Musik seit über 20 Minuten aus!!

Wie man also sieht und da gebe ich Dir 100%ig Rehct Bucklew, ist dieses Argument einfach nur ein Freifahrtsschein, für behördliche Willkühraktionen.

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen. Wenn man die Gewaltenteilung aufhebt, dann werden solche Geschichten wie bei Scorpion, auf Grund von willkührlicher iNterpretationen und eben auch mir zunehmend mehr werden und das kann ja wohl so nicht gewollt sein.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (29. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie man also sieht und da gebe ich Dir 100%ig Rehct Bucklew, ist dieses Argument einfach nur ein Freifahrtsschein, für behördliche Willkühraktionen.


Ja, ich kenn das ebenso. Ebenfalls Hausdurchsuchung aufgrund von "Gefahr in Verzug", immerhin "durfte" man mit einem Richter per Telefon sprechen (woher soll man wissen, dass das wirklich ein Richter ist?).

Die ganze Aktion hat viel Geld und Zeit gekostet, herumgekommen ist dabei nix (also wirklich GAR NIX), dafür wurde die einzige Möglichkeit wirklich an die Täter zu kommen, verspielt. Aber manchmal glaube ich, dass man das gar nicht will, weil es zu arbeitsintensiv ist. Lieder eine Hausdurchsuchung, dann kann man sagen, dass man was getan hat. Ob es effektiv oder sinnvoll ist - wen interessierts?

Und genau dasselbe ist auch die Sperrliste. Aber wie man an diesem Thread sieht, sehen das viele Leute nicht, weil über die riesige, einstürzende Bretterbude genannt Sperrliste ein großes Banner "KINDERPORNOS" hängt. Und schon jubeln der Pöbel....


----------



## DaStash (29. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Und genau dasselbe ist auch die Sperrliste. Aber wie man an diesem Thread sieht, sehen das viele Leute nicht, weil über die riesige, einstürzende Bretterbude genannt Sperrliste ein großes Banner "KINDERPORNOS" hängt. Und schon jubeln der Pöbel....


Genauso ist es. Es spricht, wenn man sich denn ernstahft mit diesem Thema beschäftigt, wirklich vieles dagegen, weit aus mehr als das was dafür spricht. Und das Wichtigste ist, die Opfer selber fordern diese Sperre nicht zu nutzen, da so nur die notwändige öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit sich entziehen wird.

Aber was interessiert das die Politiker, die eh nur auf symbolpolitische Taten hinweisen, sich dafür feiern lassen und die neu gewonnen Wählerstimmen einkassieren. 

*UPDATE 29.04.2009*
Beschluss zur EU weiten Umsetzung von Internetzensur. In dem Entwurf geht es wie bekannt, um das Sperren von KiPoseiten. Dazu sollen alle Mitgliedsländer verpflichtet werden, diesen in nationales Recht umzuwandeln und anzuwenden. Wie auch bei dem Entwurf in Deutschland, gibt es keine klaren technischen Spezifikationen, wie das genau umgesetzt werden soll.
Quelle zur News

MfG


----------



## Knuddelkatze (29. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> _Interpretationen_ sind immer _subjektiv_ und somit weder _richtig_ noch _falsch_. Ausserdem _diffamiere_ ich nicht die _ganze_ Community; behaupte gleichwohl aber, dass bei einem Teil X (wobei X > 50 Prozent sein duerfte) Egoismus das treibende Motiv ist, sich gegen eine Unzugaenglichmachung von illegalem Material auszusprechen. _Das_ ist _meine_ Meinung. Und so quer sie Dir gehen mag - Du wirst sie ertragen muessen.



Es geht hier aber nicht um einen Unzugänglichmachung von illegalem Materiel.Es geht um eine unkontrollierbare Zensur.



> Diejenigen, die sich gegen einen Versuch zur Eindaemmung des Zuganges zu illegalem Material wenden. Welches Motiv haben sie dafuer (von hellseherischen Vorahnungen abgesehen - die lasse ich nicht gelten)? Es gibt kein Recht auf Unrecht, weshalb die Debatte mittlerweile auch absurde Zuege annimmt und keinen anderen Schluss zulaesst als Egoismus zu vermuten?


Hellseherische Vorahnungen? Absurde Züge?. Genauso hat es auch 1933 angefangen.

Erst wird einen Gefahr konstruiert die es nicht gibt und dann werden Maßnahmen eingführt um dieser Gefahr zu begegnen. Zufällig ist diese Gefahr dann so groß, dass sie sich nur bekämpfen lässt wenn man Grund- und Bürgerrechte einschränkt.

Da du anscheined Resistent gegen Agrmenten und Fakten bist, einfach mal Lesen. Und zwar alles:

Internet-Sperren für Kinderpornos - ''Ein Anruf genügt'' - Computer - sueddeutsche.de
MissbrauchsOpfer Gegen InternetSperren
Verschleierungstaktik: Die Argumente für Kinderporno-Sperren laufen ins Leere - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
Internetzensur: CareChild-Versuch blamiert Deutsche Politiker
c't - - Kinderporno-Sperren: Gesetzentwurf sieht nur Blockade außereuropäischer Webseiten vor
c't - - BKA: Sperrung von Kinderporno-Seiten ist wirksam [Update]
Die Argumente für Kinderporno-Sperren laufen ins Leere - c't
IT-Sicherheitsexperte: "Internetsperren sind immer umgehbar" - Golem.de
http://netzpolitik.org/2009/ct-wider...ternet-zensur/
http://blog.odem.org/2009/04/bundesh...nicleaner.html
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/arch...ornoindustrie/
http://blog.odem.org/2009/04/vortrag...e-publica.html
der presseschauer  Ist das Internet ein rechts- und herrschaftsfreier Raum?
Kinderpornographie  Raphael Mack
http://netzpolitik.org/2009/die-drei...er-zensursula
Rechtliche Bedenken gegen Kinderporno-Sperren - c't
Stellungnahme zu Netzfiltern im Kampf gegen Kinderpornographie (12.02.2009)

Und das sind noch nicht mal alle.

Wissenschaftlicher Dienst der Bundesregierung:
http://www.aktion-freiheitstattangst.org/images/stories/docs/
wiss-dienst-bundestag_sperrungsverfuegung_im_internet.pdf

Kommission für Jugendmedienschutz der Landesanstalten
http://www.kjm-online.de/public/kjm/downloads
/technisches_Gutachten_Sperrverfuegung_2.pdf

Studie des Max-Planck-Instituts für ausländisches und internationales Strafrecht
http://www.mpicc.de/ww/de/pub/forschung/
forschungsarbeit/strafrecht/sperrverfuegungen.htm

Das sind ebenfalls nicht alle.

Bestimmt alles Egoisten, die sich nur wehren damit ihre illegales Treiben nicht unterbunden wird.


----------



## Bucklew (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Passend noch zum Thema:

gulli: Kinderpornografie: 70% der Opfer kannten den Täter!


----------



## shizzobi (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ebenfalls interessant.

heise online - 29.04.09 - Internet Watch Foundation zählt weniger Kinderporno-Seiten


----------



## frEnzy (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



> Die Angebote erweisen sich meist als kurzlebig: 956 Webseiten verschwanden innerhalb von 50 Tagen wieder aus dem Internet, 311 waren länger als 100 Tage online.



Den Teil fand ich am interessantesten! Da lohnt sich das filtern ja gar nicht, so schnell wie die Seiten wieder verschwinden. Anscheinend gehen einige doch den effektiven Weg und lassen die Domains einfach abschalten...


----------



## DaStash (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Macht ja auch Sinn, wenn dadurch Einhundertprozent der Zugriffe verhindert werden.

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Tja, warum Zensur, wenns auch viel direkter geht und ohne den Rechtsstaat zu opfern? Weils sonst keinen Spaß macht und die Server in Deutschland weiter betrieben werden sollen?

Gut, der Missbrauch im privaten Umfeld wird eh nicht tangiert, allerhöchstens irgendwie kurzfristig die Kontaktaufnahme zwischen (familiären) Produzenten und (passiven) Konsumenten....


----------



## cloth82 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Sie so aus als müsste das Grundgesetz bei Artikel 5 geändert werden, dort wird leider nicht das Internet aufgeführt. 

(1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch _Rundfunk und Film_ werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.


----------



## clonez (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

die phrase "eine zensur findet nicht statt" gilt allgemein, siehe "und sich aus *allgemein zugänglichen Quellen* ungehindert zu unterrichten"

der mittlere abschnitt ist nur eine weitere Ausführung des ersten und letzten satzes


----------



## Bucklew (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Auch ziemlich passend:

heise online - 01.05.09 - Pressefreiheit gerät weltweit stärker in Bedrängnis

Da lag Orwell mit 1984 wohl um 20 jahre daneben....


----------



## shizzobi (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Auch ziemlich passend:
> 
> heise online - 01.05.09 - Pressefreiheit gerät weltweit stärker in Bedrängnis
> 
> Da lag Orwell mit 1984 wohl um 20 jahre daneben....



naja um 25, aber wer kennt heut noch Orwell?  Bei mir war der in der schule Pflichtlektuere. Heute kennt sicher kaum einer noch den Film.


----------



## DaStash (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Auch ziemlich passend:
> 
> heise online - 01.05.09 - Pressefreiheit gerät weltweit stärker in Bedrängnis
> 
> Da lag Orwell mit 1984 wohl um 20 jahre daneben....


Prinzipiell ein guter Artikel aber eine Aussage hat mich dennoch etwas verunstimmt, obwohl ich der Intension des Artikels ansonsten zustimme:
"Ihre wachsende Verwundbarkeit habe daher ernsthafte Auswirkungen, *wenn die Journalisten ihre traditionelle Wächterrolle nicht mehr ausüben könnten*"

Bei aller Liebe zu unabhängiger Meinungsäußerung aber ich denke diese Definition von Journalismus schiesst über das Zeil hinaus. Und genau da liegt das Problem. Journalisten haben sehr viel Macht, da sie Meinungsbildend agieren und politische Stimmungen verändern können, beabsichtigt oder aus der Situation heraus. Ein sehr gutes Beispiel war damals die mediale Hetze gegen Bundeskanzler Schröder und die SPD. Auch wenn es viel zu kritisieren gab, so steht fest, dass durch die starke negative, mediale Berichterstattung der SPD die Wiederwahl verhindert wurde. Im Nachhinein betrachtet sieht man das vieles was gemacht werden musste, sich heute auszahlt, was sogar die Konkurrenzparteien zugegeben haben. Demnach war die Negativkampagne damals ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür, wie Medien genutzt werden können um politische Stimmungen im Land zu verändern. Und wenn ich denn in dem Zusammenhang solche Sätze wie oben makiert lese, dann denke ich sollte genau das die Grenze für Journalisten sein. Sie sollen neutral Bericht erstatten und nicht Meinungen bilden, dass ist die Aufgabe der Politiker.

In dem Zusammenhang finde ich es im Übrigen sehr merkwürdig das über die Problematik nicht weitergehend und fortführend in den Medien berichtet wird. So wird man nie ein Bewußtsein für solche Probleme schaffen. Das wiederum ist auch sehr zu kritisieren. So beobachtet man immer häufiger, wie die angeblich wichtige Information die über die gängigen Medien vermittelt wird letzendlich nur von der Einschaltquote bestimmt wird und nicht mehr von der eigentliche Brisanz des Themas abhängig beurteilt und ausgewählt wird. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja da "noch" das Internet, wo man die Möglichkeit hat sich noch unabhängig von bestimmten unter politischem Einfluss stehenden Medien(Axelspringerverlag/CDU) informieren und bilden zu können. Mal sehen wie lange das noch in der Form wie heute zur Verfügung stehen wird.

Hier mal ein sehr interessant und lustig geschriebener Beitrag("Die Cookie-Richtlinie"), grob, zum Thema "Datenschutz".

Hier ein kleiner Auszug:
_"Denn Cookies, das haben die EU-Parlamentarier durch die Diskussionen um Google, vor allem aber um den britischen Datenkraken Phorm gelernt, können dazu dienen, das Konsumverhalten von EU-Bürgern auszuspionieren. Es gäbe wohl wichtigere Datenschutzthemen, die eine Hinterfragung lohnen würden - von Ursula von der Leyens abstrusen Internet-Sperr-Plänen über Wolfgang Schäubles Überwachungsphantasien bis hin zur Bürgerdaten-Tombola im internationalen Sicherheitsbehörden-Club und zur leidigen Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Sei's drum: Die EU-Parlamentarier finden es okay, wenn unsere Vorstrafen zwecks Terrorrabwehr an US-Behörden vermailt werden und unsere ganze Kommunikation auf Monate dokumentiert wird. Hauptsache, niemand bekommt ohne ausdrückliches Einverständnis einen Cookie."_
Quelle: Spiegel.de

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zu unabhängiger Meinungsäußerung aber ich denke diese Definition von Journalismus schiesst über das Zeil hinaus. Und genau da liegt das Problem. Journalisten haben sehr viel Macht, da sie Meinungsbildend agieren und politische Stimmungen verändern können, beabsichtigt oder aus der Situation heraus.


Ja da hast du völlig Recht. Die Journalisten haben eine große Macht, allerdings werden dort die wenigsten so frei sein, die Macht ausnutzen zu können. Wie die Berichterstattung aussieht entscheiden eher Leute in den oberen Etagen, siehe Beispiel Bild.

Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass Journalisten heutzutage überhaupt keine Zeit haben sich mal in eine Thematik einzuarbeiten und diese richtig wieder zu geben. Wenn ich mir teilweise anschaue, was da für einen Schrott über BGH-Urteile geschrieben wird - unglaublich. Beispielsweise zum Thema Marihuana in geringer Menge oder auch Thema Überschreitung der Richtgeschwindigkeit auf der AB. Wenn ich mir das Urteil im Wortlaut durchlese, bleibt hinterher nur die Erkenntnis, dass sämtliche Journalisten (und das trifft auch Leute bei solchen Magazinen wie Spiegel oder Stern) das Urteil entweder nicht verstanden oder gar nicht erst gelesen haben - oder beides. Imho eine ziemlich miese Vorstellung, Halbwahrheiten könnt ich mir bei der Bild durchlesen....

Aber zurück zum Thema: Ob die Bespitzelung von Journalisten was an dieser Grundproblematik ändert? Ich glaube eher nicht, ich denke eher, dass der gute und ehrliche Journalist ausgebremst wird, während der bild-Reporter weiter seine Märchen schreibt.


----------



## Eldor (4. Mai 2009)

*Petition gegen Internetsperren*



> *    Text der Petition*
> Wir fordern, daß der Deutsche Bundestag die Änderung des Telemediengesetzes nach dem Gesetzentwurf des Bundeskabinetts vom 22.4.09 ablehnt. Wir halten das geplante Vorgehen, Internetseiten vom BKA indizieren & von den Providern sperren zu lassen, für undurchsichtig & unkontrollierbar, da die “Sperrlisten” weder einsehbar sind noch genau festgelegt ist, nach welchen Kriterien Webseiten auf die Liste gesetzt werden. Wir sehen darin eine Gefährdung des Grundrechtes auf Informationsfreiheit.
> *    Begründung*
> Das vornehmliche Ziel – Kinder zu schützen und sowohl ihren Mißbrauch, als auch die Verbreitung von Kinderpornografie, zu verhindern stellen wir dabei absolut nicht in Frage – im Gegenteil, es ist in unser aller Interesse. Dass die im Vorhaben vorgesehenen Maßnahmen dafür denkbar ungeeignet sind, wurde an vielen Stellen offengelegt und von Experten aus den unterschiedlichsten Bereichen mehrfach bestätigt. Eine Sperrung von Internetseiten hat so gut wie keinen nachweisbaren Einfluß auf die körperliche und seelische Unversehrtheit mißbrauchter Kinder.


https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;sa=details;petition=3860


----------



## DaStash (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Bei der Petition sollte unter Begründung noch folgendes stehen:

- Aufhebung der Gewaltenteilung(zu viel Macht fürs BKA)
- keine Garantie für Seiten mit ähnlichen Inhalten nicht auf solchen Listen zu stehen
- "Kein Ausschluss" für weitere Maßnahmen ähnlichen Inhaltes(Ausweitung der Maßnahme auf andere   Inhalte)

Eventuell wäre es auch besser bei den Begründungen gleich diverse Quellen anzugeben, so das die Petition dadurch mehr Gewicht und Glaubwürdigkeitt bekommt. Dazu wurden ja hier in diesem Thread zu genüge Links gepostet an dem man sich gut orientieren kann.

Des Weiteren ist das Resumée im letzten Satz falsch. Es geht ja dabei nicht um die "Unversehrtheit "mißbrauchter" Kinder, sondern im Allgemeinen um Präventivmaßnahmen zur Verringerung "zukünftiger" Delikte. Vielleicht sollte man das auch so schreiben, denn sonst könnte der Eindruck entstehen, dass man in dem Thema gar nicht so involviert ist, was sich wiederum negativ auf die Glaubwürdigkeit auswirkt.

MfG


----------



## klefreak (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

auch hier eine Möglichkeit des Protestes, das hier ist schon die 2. Stop Seite die ich in den letzten Tagen kennengelernt habe 

Ein Stoppschild für "Internet-Ausdrucker" - Golem.de

ps: schade dass man sich für die Petition anmelden muss; bin österreicher

mfg Klemens


----------



## .Mac (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Gut das es jetzt auch eine Petition gibt.
Ich habe sie jedenfalls unterzeichnet und hoffe das es auch andere machen werden.


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ist das hier schon angekommen ?

Online-Petition gegen die Internetzensur

Heute erst freigegeben und schon jetzt 4581 Unterzeichner !
Wenn das so weitergeht, brauchen wir gar nicht 6 Wochen, um die 50.000 Unterzeichner
zusammen zu bekommen, sondern weniger als 2 Wochen !

*Sind die 50.000 geschafft, wird diese Petition vor dem Bundestag vorgetragen und
FDP und Grüne haben bereits - wohl eher aus wahlkampftechnischen Kalkül,
aber egal - Position gegen die Internetzensur bezogen !
Also, macht mit, Leute, es lohnt sich !
*


----------



## shizzobi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Feine Sache, hab eben auch unterschrieben. Sind jetzt schon fast 5800 unterschriften. Es besteht noch Hoffnung das dieses wahlkampfgepolter der Dame nicht von allen aktzeptiert wird.


----------



## DaStash (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*UPDATE 04.05.2099*
Petition gegen Internetsperren.
So, da es hier nun schon von Einigen angekündigt wurde, hier nochmal eine offizielle News, mit einer kleinen inhaltlichen Zusammenfassung zu dem Thema und die damit einhergehende Petition.
Quelle zur News
Quelle zur Petition

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> *
> FDP und Grüne haben bereits - wohl eher aus wahlkampftechnischen Kalkül,
> aber egal - Position gegen die Internetzensur bezogen !
> 
> *



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es in ihrem Programm stehen könnte? Dass sich der Guido schon gegen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung ausgesprochen hat und die Grünen das auch noch nie mitgetragen haben?

Warum kommsts dann doch? Vllt weil die Große Koalition viel mehr Anteile stellt, und die Kleinen zu wenige MdB haben....

Petition wird von mir noch unterschrieben und die 14.000 sind schon geknackt. Ich erwarte allerdings eine flacher werdende Kurve bei den Unterschriften, da jetzt der Ansturm groß ist, aber leider nachlassen wird.

Vllt bringt PCGH das mal als "News" so wie cb?


----------



## DaStash (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Petition wird von mir noch unterschrieben und die 14.000 sind schon geknackt. Ich erwarte allerdings eine flacher werdende Kurve bei den Unterschriften, da jetzt der Ansturm groß ist, aber leider nachlassen wird.
> 
> Vllt bringt PCGH das mal als "News" so wie cb?


Ich fänds generell gut, wenn PCGH dem wichtigen Thema mal mehr Publicity einräumen würde.

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Tja, schön wärs. Wer bitte achtet denn eigentlich auf so eine Diskusion, wenn er sich nicht ausdrücklich dafür interessiert und alles durchlesen will?
Vor allem erwartet man bei dem Thema eher weniger etwas, als bei einer dedizierten News....

Usernews erscheinen ja nicht wirklich auf der Hauptseite, oder?


----------



## DaStash (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Doch, in dem Fenster weiter unten. Jeh nach dem was man dort anzeigen läßt. Ich denke nur, dass es mehr Leute interessieren sollte und das geht eben nur, wenn man auf das Thema mehr aufmerksam macht und genau da sehe ich hier Defizite, somal dieses Thema ja kein OT ist, sondern schon mit dem redaktionell gewünschten Inhalten bei PCGH übereinstimmt.

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Na klasse, der kleine Kasten wird doch bisl leicht übersehen und ist auch nicht im Fokus.
Naja, wenigstens hab ich die Petition unterzeichnet...

Vllt kommts noch als eigene News auf die Main


----------



## DaStash (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das wäre mal was, ich werde die Redaktion diesbezüglich mal anschreiben.

p.s.: doppelt hällt besser. 

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

So, um den Server des Bundestages zu Entlasten und den Zusammenbruch zu verhindern, gibts hier die Seite, die den Verlauf der Stimmen + Anzahl aufzeigt und ständig aktualisiert wird.

e:/ Hier sieht man die Anzahl der Unterzeichner pro Minute

Übrigens: Meine Freundin hat ~2 Std. nach mir unterzeichnet und uns trennen ca. 3000 Stimmen^^
Komischerweise passt das nicht so genau zusammen mit den Stimmen pro Minute, da wir auf ~25/min kommen... Naja is auch egal, Hauptsache die Steigung der Kurve wird erst nach 50.665 Stimmen kleiner *g*


----------



## shizzobi (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich glaub mit diesem feedback hat wohl niemand gerechnet

16.000 unterschreiben Petition gegen Netzsperren am 1. Tag - Golem.de


----------



## DaStash (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Noch ein Grund mehr das endlich mal PCGH das Thema in den Maincontent mit aufnimmt.

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Gerade mal 3 Tage online und schon ist die Petition bei ~30.000 Stimmen


----------



## DaStash (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Gerade mal 3 Tage online und schon ist die Petition bei ~30.000 Stimmen


Jop, wirklich ein Erfolg könnte man sagen. 

Wenn jetzt endlich mal PCGH dies noch als News in den Main Content mit aufnehmen würde, hätten wir heute noch die notwändigen 50.000 Unterschriften. 

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ist halt nur fraglich, ob das überhaupt was bringt (außer uns auf die Verteilerliste der Bundes-Trojaner-Spammail-Empfänger  )


----------



## heisenberger (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

besser als nix zu tun


----------



## frEnzy (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Richtig!! Ich hab auch einen Rundbrief an meine Kollegen geschrieben, mit der Bitte sich zu informieren und die Petition zu unterschreiben. Rückmeldung gabgs aber bisher nur von einem. Aber der hat auch unterschrieben


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Tja, die Petition - falls erfolgreich - sichert ein paar Minuten Redezeit vor dem Bundestag und soll die verbohrten MdBs überzeugen, gegen die Zensur zu stimmen und sich nicht dem Fraktionszwang zu beugen, sondern dem Gewissen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Naja, schau dir mal ein paar C3 Vids an, in dem der Frank Rieger vorkommt...


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Tja, die Petition - falls erfolgreich - sichert ein paar Minuten Redezeit vor dem Bundestag und soll die verbohrten MdBs überzeugen, gegen die Zensur zu stimmen und sich nicht dem Fraktionszwang zu beugen, sondern dem Gewissen...


Wenn, wie ja vermuttet, die Maßnahme eh an dem eigentlich, propagiertem Thema "Kinderpornografie" vorbeigehen soll, dann werden sicherlich die besten Argumente keine Chance haben dagen anzukommen.

Wenn die Entscheidung frei nach Vernunft gehen würde unter Berücksichtigung aller Fakten und Erkenntnisse, dann müsste man sich klar gegen diese Regelung entscheiden. Aber unser Bundestag ist ja bekannt dafür unsinnige Entscheidungen trotz ausreichender Erkenntnisse dagegen zu fällen. Hauptsache es wird Aktionissmus suggeriert, was am Ende dabei rauskommt, daran wird in 2-3 Monaten eh keiner mehr dran denken.

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hihi!! Zensursula wurde angezeigt  Wegen Besitz und Verbreitung kinderpornographischem Materials


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Hihi!! Zensursula wurde angezeigt  Wegen Besitz und Verbreitung kinderpornographischem Materials


LOL 

Wurde nicht erst kürzlich ein Politiker aus dem Grunde angezeigt? Der recherchierte bezüglich diesen Themas und kurze Zeit späpter haben die seinen Rechner konfisziert und eine Anklage wegen Besitzes von KiPo-Material erstattet.

Was da politisch veranstaltet wird ist mittlerweile, obwohl es eigentlich ernst sein sollte, wirklich nur noch eine Lachnummer, genauso wie das jetzt eben beschlossene Paintballverbot. Wie schon eine im Spiegel.de Forum schrieb, "von ergebnisloser Analyse hinzu blindem, aussichtslosen Aktionismus"

Das trifft in beiden Fällen zu und offenbart ganz gut die Kompetenz der jetzigen, unserer, Volksvertreter..... Ich empfinde fremdcharme  Wenn das einer im Ausland sieht, echt peinlich....

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Hihi!! Zensursula wurde angezeigt  Wegen Besitz und Verbreitung kinderpornographischem Materials


Intelligent scheint dieser Typ der diese Anzeige gestartet hat nicht gerade zu sein 
Solche Typen haben nur ein großes Maul aber nix im Kopf.



> Irgendwann im Laufe der Pressekonferenz im Familienministerium werden die Fernsehteams gebeten, ihre Kameras abzuschalten.
> Man werde nun, erklärt Pressesprecherin Iris Bethge, Material zeigen, das man nicht weiterverbreiten dürfe.
> Dann ruft Bjørn-Erik Ludvigsen von der norwegischen Kriminalpolizei einen Internet-Browser auf und zeigt ein paar Webseiten - live.


Quelle: Blockade illegaler Sites: Von der Leyen lässt Kinderpornografie aus dem Netz filtern - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

Wer da glaubt sie hätten keine Berechtigung gehabt dieses Material vorzuführen der irrt sich gewaltig.


----------



## DaStash (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Intelligent scheint dieser Typ der diese Anzeige gestartet hat nicht gerade zu sein
> Solche Typen haben nur ein großes Maul aber nix im Kopf.


Na das passt ja dann super zu dem Thema und die nicht vorhandene Logik/sinnloser Politik-Aktionismus. Genauso wie der aktuelle Beschluss, Paintballspielen zu verbieten, wegen dem Amoklauf.^^ 

Als hätte Deutschland nicht ernsthaftere Probleme die ebenso "ernsthaft" angegangen werden sollten...


> Quelle: Blockade illegaler Sites: Von der Leyen lässt Kinderpornografie aus dem Netz filtern - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
> 
> Wer da glaubt sie hätten keine Berechtigung gehabt dieses Material vorzuführen der irrt sich gewaltig.


Ob Sinn oder Unsinn, kannst du doch gar nicht beurteilen oder kennst du irgendwelche Ermittlungsdetails?? 

Ob der Anzeige statt gegeben wird oder nicht entscheidet die Polizei, bzw. die verantwortliche Staatsanwaltschaft.

MfG


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Na das passt ja dann super zu dem Thema und die nicht vorhandene Logik/sinnloser Politik-Aktionismus. Genauso wie der aktuelle Beschluss, *Paintballspielen zu verbieten*, wegen dem Amoklauf.^^


 
Wie ich anderswo schon geschrieben habe: Im Moment faellt mir absolut gar nichts dazu ein. Null. Das ist einfach unglaublich.

EDIT:
Quelle


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Genauso wie der aktuelle Beschluss, Paintballspielen zu verbieten, wegen dem Amoklauf.^^


Inwiefern ist dies hier relevant?



DaStash schrieb:


> > Quelle: Blockade illegaler Sites: Von der Leyen lässt Kinderpornografie aus dem Netz filtern - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
> >
> > Wer da glaubt sie hätten keine Berechtigung gehabt dieses Material vorzuführen der irrt sich gewaltig.
> 
> ...


Dazu brauchts nun wirklich keine großen Kenntnisse um zu erkennen das die Vorführung nicht nur berechtigt sondern auch erlaubt war.
Oder meinst du, die begehen gemeinsam eine Straftat und geben hinterher auch noch eine Pressemitteilung darüber raus



DaStash schrieb:


> Ob der Anzeige statt gegeben wird oder nicht entscheidet die Polizei, bzw. die verantwortliche Staatsanwaltschaft.


Natürlich entscheidet das die Staatsanwaltschaft. Das Ergebniss kann ich dir aber jetzt schon nennen.
Die Staatsanwaltschaft wird sich erkundigen wann, wo und wie diese Vorführung stattgefunden hat und danach die Anzeige/n für nichtig erklären.


----------



## b0s (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Intelligent scheint dieser Typ der diese Anzeige gestartet hat nicht gerade zu sein
> Solche Typen haben nur ein großes Maul aber nix im Kopf.


Ah, du scheinst ihn ja gut zu kennen. Was kannst du uns sonst noch so über ihn erzählen?



> ...Paintball verbieten...



Konsequenterweise sollten sie als nächstes Krieg verbieten.


----------



## MomentInTime (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



> *CDU/SPD beschließt Verbot von Paintballspielen*


Aua, mein Kopf... als nächstes dürfen Eltern wahrscheinlich Bußgeld bezahlen, 
wenn ihre 6-jährigen Knirpse Räuber und Gendarm spielen...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ob der Anzeige statt gegeben wird oder nicht entscheidet die Polizei, bzw. die verantwortliche Staatsanwaltschaft.





> Inzwischen hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin das Verfahren jedoch eingestellt. "Keine    Anzeichen für ein strafbares Verhalten Frau von der Leyens", sagt    der Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft, Michael Grunwald. Es sei nicht    ungewöhnlich, dass eine Anzeige so schnell eingestellt wird. "Wenn    nichts dran ist, ist das normal."


Kinderpornografie - Anzeige gegen Ursula von der Leyen eingestellt - Berlin - Berliner Morgenpost
So ganz rund läuft der Typ wirklich nicht:


> Zugegeben: Spaß hatte der Berliner auch an seiner Aktion. „Wenn ich mir    ansehe, wie das im Internet weitergegeben wird, macht das Spaß“, sagt    Schlosser.


----------



## frEnzy (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

War ja klar, dass das eingestellt wird. Sehr viel interessanter finde ich übrigens, warum die Leyen so sehr dagegen ist, auch Glückspielseiten zu sperren...

BooCompany +++ Warum Ursula von der Leyen Glücksspielseiten nicht sperren wollte +++ (Wahrheitsgehalt nicht geprüft)

Irgendwie sind sie doch alle gleich, unsere Politiker


----------



## shizzobi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass das eingestellt wird. Sehr viel interessanter finde ich übrigens, warum die Leyen so sehr dagegen ist, auch Glückspielseiten zu sperren...
> 
> BooCompany +++ Warum Ursula von der Leyen Glücksspielseiten nicht sperren wollte +++ (Wahrheitsgehalt nicht geprüft)
> 
> Irgendwie sind sie doch alle gleich, unsere Politiker



Naja , hast da was anderes erwartet? Egal. bald sind die 50k geknackt. Momentan sind wir bei 49263.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Was heißt bald? Sind seit heute nach schon mehr als 50k, aktuell 50.438...
Lustigerweise sieht man genau, wann Nacht war, auch wenn man nicht auf die Uhr schaut...


----------



## frEnzy (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



shizzobi schrieb:


> Naja , hast da was anderes erwartet?


Eigentlich nicht... aber ich finds dennoch immer wieder erschreckend, wenns einem so vor Augen geführt wird


----------



## DaStash (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

doppel


----------



## DaStash (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist dies hier relevant?


Na ganz einfach. Gleiche Rangehensweise. Erst analysieren, dann nicht zu einem Ergebnis kommen und anschliessend blinden Aktionismus betreiben, damit es so aussieht als hätte man dagegen etwas unternommen. Genauso wie bei den KiPo Sperrren. Keine wirkliche "echte" Lösung gefunden und anschliessend einen sinnlosen undf kontraproduktiven Beschluss getroffen um eben den Anschein zu erwecken, etwas "sinnvolles" getan zu haben, trotz überwiegend kritischen Stimmen diesbezüglich. Beide Beschlüsse sind in keinster Weise bewiesen, dass sie etwas gegen die beiden Probleme bewirken(KiPo und Amoklauf) Deshalb der Vergleich...


> Dazu brauchts nun wirklich keine großen Kenntnisse um zu erkennen das die Vorführung nicht nur berechtigt sondern auch erlaubt war.
> Oder meinst du, die begehen gemeinsam eine Straftat und geben hinterher auch noch eine Pressemitteilung darüber raus


Mag ja sein aber wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, wurde erst kürzlich ein anderer Politiker mit einem ähnlichen Fall, er beschäftigte sich zur Prävention auch mit diesem Thema und bei den ermittelnden Behörden wurde trotzdem unter dem Tatverdacht von KiPo eine Hausdurchsuchung veranlasst und sein Computer beschlagnahmt. Sicherlich ist diese "sinnlose" Aktion offensichtlich aber das heißt noch lange nicht das aus solchen subjektiven Gründen ein Verfahren eingestellt wird.

Jedenfalls kann man sagen, dass diese sinnlose Aktion nicht weniger sinnlos ist, als die KiPo-Sperren. 


@Petition
Jaaa, geschafft. Die Petition hat die erforderliche Mindeststimmenanzahl von 50.000 überschritten. Somit muss das Thema im Bundestag neu debattiert werden. Mal sehen was das Ergebnis sein wird.

@Bundestagsdebatte
Für alle, so wie ich, die keine Zeit hatten sich die Bundestagsdebatte live anzuschauen, hier mal eine kleine interessante Zusammenfassung.
Bundestagsdebatte zum Thema Internetsperren/KiPo

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> @Petition
> Jaaa, geschafft. Die Petition hat die erforderliche Mindeststimmenanzahl von 50.000 überschritten. *Somit muss das Thema im Bundestag neu debattiert werden.* Mal sehen was das Ergebnis sein wird.


Du hast den Petitionsausschuß vergessen. Das ist doch der nächste Schritt, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## aurionkratos (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hihi, die Petition wurde gerade bei Pro7 in den Nachrichten genannt - ich denke mal, die restlichen Sender der Sendegruppe (N24, Sat1, etc) und auch andere Sender werden da sicherlich nachziehen. Das sollte recht viele Stimmen bringen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Irgendwie war das ziemlich klar, dass die Befürworter der Sperren und den anderen Aktionen die berechtigten Kritiker und ihre logischen/schlüssigen Argumente als _Verschwörungstheoretiker_ und _Bedenkenträger_ beschimpft werden...

Was sind Argumente und logische Schlussfolgerungen noch wert, wenn die Kritiker einfach beschimpft und diskreditiert werden?
Es wurde das Anliegen der Petitionsunterzeichner in Frage gestellt, weil man ja _*für*_ die Kinderpornoseiten seien, da sie diese ja nicht gesperrt haben wollen...
Falscher Umkehrschluß?


----------



## shizzobi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Die Oesis triffts wohl auch.

Internetsperren bald auch in Österreich - Golem.de


----------



## DaStash (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Du hast den Petitionsausschuß vergessen. Das ist doch der nächste Schritt, oder etwa nicht?


Ja, der Petitionsausschuss vom Bundestag. Meinte ich ja. 

MfG


----------



## klefreak (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



shizzobi schrieb:


> Die Oesis triffts wohl auch.
> 
> Internetsperren bald auch in Österreich - Golem.de




Da hat's mich gleich einmal gerissen, als ich das gelesen habe !

hab da gleich einmal ne BOTSCHAFT an die ...Partei geschrieben, das ich als Wähler damit nicht einverstanden bin!

--> ich hoffe, dass auch hier bei uns die Leute genug Krach machen !!

bzw dass in Deutschland das ganze schief geht, denn dann wird hoffentlich auch in Österreich darüber nachgedacht

wie gefährlich Kritik an den Sperren Sein kann sieht man hier:
Frankreich: Kündigung nach Kritik an Internetsperren - Golem.de

mfg KLemens

ps: alle Österreicher hier im Forum sollten wenn möglich mit Freunden auch an die Österreichischen Parteien mal ein keines Feedback über die geplanten Aktionen senden

das hier kam von mir an meine Kollegen, wer will soll das einfach übernehmen (für die Deutschen etwas anpassen :



> Hallo!
> 
> Heute hab ich mal ein etwas ernsteres Thema:
> 
> ...


----------



## klefreak (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Provider nehmen Kinderporno-Diskussion selbst in die Hand - The Inquirer DE


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

So Kabel Deutschland hat schon mal den Zugang zu einem bekannten Video-Portal für Erwachsenen-Filmchen  gesperrt. Irgendwie gabs das schonmal, nur mit anderem Hintergrund und damals bei Arcor...


----------



## shizzobi (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Merkt euch mal dieses Datum, koennt ein interessanter Tag werden.

http://www.gulli.com/news/grundrechte-report-2009-pr-2009-05-09/


----------



## SpaM_BoT (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Great-Cthulhu schrieb:


> So Kabel Deutschland hat schon mal den Zugang zu einem bekannten Video-Portal für Erwachsenen-Filmchen  gesperrt.


Wer weis. War wohl mit KiPo verseucht.
Kannst ja mal schauen. Oder ist die Sperre doch nicht so leicht umgehbar?


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Die Sperre ist mit einer Minute Arbeit zu umgehen. KiPo´s konnte ich in zwei Jahren Nutzung noch nie entdecken.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wer weis. War wohl mit KiPo verseucht.
> Kannst ja mal schauen. Oder ist die Sperre doch nicht so leicht umgehbar?



Sag mal, welche Intention vertrittst du eigentlich hier?
Es wurden so ziemlich *alle* Aussagen der Politiker entkräftet, bessere Wege aufgezeigt und dennoch verteidigst du eben diese Politiker und deren Methoden.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Great-Cthulhu schrieb:


> KiPo´s konnte ich in zwei Jahren Nutzung noch nie entdecken.


Auf dieser Webseite die man deiner Aussage nach gesperrt hat?
Vieleicht hast du solch Material auch nur übersehen. Denn, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das man nur eine einzige Pornoseite "ohne Grund" sperrt und andere offen lässt.

---------



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Sag mal, welche Intention vertrittst du eigentlich hier?
> Es wurden so ziemlich *alle* Aussagen der Politiker entkräftet, bessere Wege aufgezeigt und dennoch verteidigst du eben diese Politiker und deren Methoden.


Ja und nun. Wer kann mir schon meine Meinung verbieten?
Oder meinst, das alle geschlossen nach der Pfeife der Kritiker tanzen?


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ja auf der gesperrten Seite. Kann natürlich sein, daß ich was übersehen hab, aber das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Denn, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das man nur eine einzige Pornoseite "ohne Grund" sperrt und andere offen lässt.



Ich konnte mir kaum vorstellen, dass unser Mautsystem für die Verkehrsüberwachung verwendet wird, dass es eine Zahnarzthompage auf die australische Sperrliste geschafft hat...



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ja und nun. Wer kann mir schon meine Meinung verbieten?



Gibst du mir etwa Recht, dass alle Fakten erfolgreich widerlegt wurden? Und dennoch lässt du dich nicht belehren?



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Oder meinst, das alle geschlossen nach der Pfeife der Kritiker tanzen?


Warum sollte ich im Gegenzug nach der Pfeife der Befürworter tanzen, wenn ich genau weiß, dass es sinnlos, falsch und dumm ist? Die Argumente geben den Kritikern Recht, warum also noch unbeirrbar diesen Irrsinn verteidigen?

Auch noch: Warum werden die Kritiker des Gesetzes diffamiert und beleidigt? Ist das ein guter Diskusionsstil?

e:/ Sehr interessant übrigens, wie von der Leyen wahrgenommen wird


----------



## DarkScorpion (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Eine Frage kann man hier einen Benutzer so sperren das man seine Hirnlosen Kommentare nicht mehr sehen muss.

Es wurde hier schon alles mehrfach wiederlegt zu deinen Aussagen Spam_bot. Und trotzdem (oder gerade Deswegen) bist du immer noch auf Seiten der Politiker?

Ich werde und ich kann deine Meinung beim besten Willen nicht verstehen. Aber auch du wirst sehen das du mit deinen Argumenten falsch liegst.

Zu dem Thema Arcor-sperre da hast du ja auch einfach mal so eine Vermutung aufgestellt. Denn das hatte keinen Hintergrund was mit Kipo's zu tun hatte. der Grund war schlicht und ergreifend der, das vor der Seite kein Jugendschutz ala ab18 oder so vorgeschaltet war. Und Arcor hat sich dann gebötigt gefühlt diese Seite zu sperren. Aber diese Sperre haben sie dann ganz schnell wieder zurück gezogen da es massivst Proteste und Kündigungen hagelte.

Also lieber Spam_bot es hat niemand etwas dagegen wenn du dich hier an der Argumentation beteiligst. Jedoch solltest du dich evtl erst mal informieren bevor du hier irgendwas vermutest


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema Arcor-sperre da hast du ja auch einfach mal so eine Vermutung aufgestellt. Denn das hatte keinen Hintergrund was mit Kipo's zu tun hatte. der Grund war schlicht und ergreifend der, das vor der Seite kein Jugendschutz ala ab18 oder so vorgeschaltet war. Und Arcor hat sich dann gebötigt gefühlt diese Seite zu sperren. Aber diese Sperre haben sie dann ganz schnell wieder zurück gezogen da es massivst Proteste und Kündigungen hagelte.



Ja und Kabel Deutschland macht jetzt wieder das selbe.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Und dennoch lässt du dich nicht belehren?


Soll ich dir mal ehrlich was sagen...
Wenn ich in der Politik was zu sagen hätt(seid froh das es nicht so ist), ich würde sogar noch ganz andere Geschütze auffahren. Denn das Internet ist definitiv zu einer Kloake mutiert was regelrecht danach schreit gesäubert zu werden. Demnach ist mir jedes Mittel recht was unsere derzeitigen Politiker da planen. Leider ist diese Vorgehensweise für mein Geschmack noch viel zu lasch.
Ja Jungs. Nun habt Ihr ordentlich Stoff um euch entrüstet darüber zu äußern. Viel Spass....



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Eine Frage kann man hier einen Benutzer so sperren das man seine Hirnlosen Kommentare nicht mehr sehen muss.


Wenn Du der Meinung bist dann tust Du mir und sicherlich auch Dir ein Gefallen wenn du diese Funktion benutzt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/profile.php?do=ignorelist


----------



## Knuddelkatze (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Soll ich dir mal ehrlich was sagen...
> Wenn ich in der Politik was zu sagen hätt(seid froh das es nicht so ist), ich würde sogar noch ganz andere Geschütze auffahren. Denn das Internet ist definitiv zu einer Kloake mutiert was regelrecht danach schreit gesäubert zu werden. Demnach ist mir jedes Mittel recht was unsere derzeitigen Politiker da planen. Leider ist diese Vorgehensweise für mein Geschmack noch viel zu lasch.
> Ja Jungs. Nun habt Ihr ordentlich Stoff um euch entrüstet darüber zu äußern. Viel Spass...



Eine Kloake also... . Warum treibst du dich dann noch im Internet herum?

Ich hätte auch gern mal eine Begründung für deine Meinung.



> ... danach schreit gesäubert zu werden...


Erinnert mich an irgendetwas...


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*Ich möchte alle Beteiligten bitten wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen, anstatt sich auf einen User und seine Meinung einzuschießen.*


----------



## DaStash (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> *Ich möchte alle Beteiligten bitten wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukommen, anstatt sich auf einen User und seine Meinung einzuschießen.*


Prinzipiell richtig aber, wer mit Feuer spielt:
"Soll ich dir mal ehrlich was sagen...
Wenn ich in der Politik was zu sagen hätt(seid froh das es nicht so ist), ich würde sogar noch ganz andere Geschütze auffahren. Denn das Internet ist definitiv zu einer Kloake mutiert was regelrecht danach schreit gesäubert zu werden. Demnach ist mir jedes Mittel recht was unsere derzeitigen Politiker da planen. Leider ist diese Vorgehensweise für mein Geschmack noch viel zu lasch.
Ja Jungs. Nun habt Ihr ordentlich Stoff um euch entrüstet darüber zu äußern. Viel Spass...."
der muss damit rechnen sich zu verbrennen. Niemand hat etwas gegen gegenteilige Meinungen aber in solch einer Diskussion, wo schon so viele Argumente gebracht wurden, ist es nicht gerade sehr konstruktiv, wenn man sich einer argumentativen Auseinandersetzung entzieht indem man keine Gegenargumente aufbringt/ auf Gesagtes nicht eingeht und statt dessen Öl ins Feuer kippt und permanent provokante Aussagen trifft, trotz dessen, dass diese offensichtlich schon lange wiederlegt wurden.

Das solltest du dann auch in deiner teils berechtigten Kritik mit berücksichtigen.

*UPDATE 11.05.2009*
Nachdem ein Bundesbürger, im Rahmen des Informationsfreiheitsgesetzes, einen Antrag stellte, um Einsicht in die Netzsperrenvereinbarung zwischen dem BKA und den Serviceprovidern zu erhalten, wurde dies mit der Begründung abgelehnt, dass somit die öffentliche Sicherheit gefährdet ist, genau gesagt, dass so den potenziellen Tätern die Möglichkeit eingeräumt wird, anhand dieser Information(Zeit für Aktualisierung der Liste und technische Abläufe) ihre "Straftaten" dementsprechend anzupassen. Des Weiteren teilte das BKA mit, dass es sich bei den Verträgen um geistiges Eigentum des BKA´s und deren Vertragspartnern handele, welche als solche geschütz sind. Stellt sich die Frage ob der Unwille, seitens des BKA´s, Transparenz zu zeigen, wirklich diesen beiden Punkten zugeschrieben werden kann oder ob sich die Befürchtungen von den Datenschützern und Bürgerrechtsaktivisten bewahrheiten und das BKA etwas zu verbergen hat. Genaueres wird man wohl erst erfahren, wenn auf Umwegen eventuell eine Vertragskopie zugespielt wird.
Quelle zur News

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Niemand hat etwas gegen gegenteilige Meinungen aber in solch einer Diskussion, wo schon so viele Argumente gebracht wurden, ist es nicht gerade sehr konstruktiv, wenn man sich einer argumentativen Auseinandersetzung entzieht indem man keine Gegenargumente aufbringt/ auf Gesagtes nicht eingeht und statt dessen Öl ins Feuer kippt und permanent provokante Aussagen trifft, trotz dessen, dass diese offensichtlich schon lange wiederlegt wurden.


Und in Zukunft werde ich nur noch meine Meinung zu diesem Thema kund tun.
Ich werde in diesem Thread auf die Beiträge anderer User nicht mehr eingehen.
Sollte das reine Äußern einer Meinung gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen, dann möge man mich bitte von Seiten der Moderation darauf hinweisen bzw. den Zutritt zu diesem Thread verwehren.

--------------
Und zum Thema:


> Ein Bundesbürger stellte im Rahmen des Informationsfreiheitsgesetzes (IFG) den Antrag, die die Verträge zwischen BKA und den bereits sperrenden Internet-Providern einzusehen. Dieser Antrag wurde allerdings abgelehnt.


Da hat das BKA vollkommen richtig gehandelt. 
Es geht definitiv keiner außenstehenden Person etwas an was in diesen Verträgen geschrieben steht.


> Wahrscheinlich werden viele Bürgerrechtsaktivisten darauf hoffen, dass die Verträge bald auf inoffiziellen Wegen doch noch ans Licht der Öffentlichkeit kommen.


Damit rechnet man sicherlich auch beim BKA und wird diesbezüglich Vorkehrungen treffen.


----------



## DaStash (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und in Zukunft werde ich nur noch meine Meinung zu diesem Thema kund tun.
> Ich werde in diesem Thread auf die Beiträge anderer User nicht mehr eingehen.
> Sollte das reine Äußern einer Meinung gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen, dann möge man mich bitte von Seiten der Moderation darauf hinweisen bzw. den Zutritt zu diesem Thread verwehren.


Du nimmst die Kritik viel zu persönlich.
Hier mal ein Auszug aus den Forenregeln:
"In unserem Forum herrscht nach Deutschem Recht Meinungsfreiheit und Demokratie. Jeder Benutzer kann und soll grundsätzlich seine Meinung frei äußern. Dabei gilt es selbstverständlich, nach kommunikativen Grundsätzen, auch die Meinungen anderer zu akzeptieren und *sich sogar damit auseinanderzusetzen und kontrovers zu diskutieren.* Diese Diskussionen sind im Rahmen der Forenregeln und nach dem, was man allgemein unter Anstand versteht, zu führen."

Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung, auch wenn ich sie nicht nachvollziehen kann, jedoch ist es nicht gerade sehr konstruktiv, wenn du beispielsweise auf Geschriebenes bezüglich deiner Inhalte gar nicht mehr eingehst und statt dessen dadurch provozierst, indem du bereits wiederlegte Thesen immer wieder in den Raum wirfst und bei erneuter Wiederlegung abermals nicht darauf eingehst. Da musst du verstehen das hier einige diesbezüglich ein wenig ungehalten werden.




SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und zum Thema:
> Da hat das BKA vollkommen richtig gehandelt.
> Es geht definitiv keiner außenstehenden Person etwas an was in diesen Verträgen geschrieben steht.


Prinzipiell richtig jedoch ist es durchaus kritisch zu sehen, dass es einer Behörde möglich ist, ohne rechtsstaatliche Kontrolle und richterlichen Erlass, solch gravierende Einschnitte in die Informationsfreiheit durchzuführen. Fraglich ist auch, warum dies nicht gleich per Gesetz beschlossen wurde und statt dessen erst der Umweg über die AGB Änderung gegangen wurde. Was sind die Gründe dafür? Angst davor mit dem Gesetzt, aus gutem Grunde, nicht durchzukommen oder eben um über die Klausel der Informationsfreiheit bezüglich privatem Eigentums eine Untranspparenz zu schaffen?


> Damit rechnet man sicherlich auch beim BKA und wird diesbezüglich Vorkehrungen treffen.


Wahrscheinlich. Dennoch finde ich sollte man das Recht haben zu Erfahren was die genauen Bedingungen für eine Sperre sind(per detailierter Definition), was gesperrt wurde etc..
Ein gutes Beispiel ist dafür die Liste der indizierter Medien in Deutschland. Da gibt es eine Auflistung wo der Name der Titel einsichtig ist und auch der Grund der Indizierung etc.. Das ist rechtsstaatliche Transparenz so wie sie sein sollte und so wie denke ich die meisten bezüglich diesen Themas auch damit leben könnten.

MfG


----------



## vodun (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Zieht euch das mal rein das ist das öffentliche forum vom Bundestag und dann sowas ich glaubs einfach nicht ich sag ja die politiker werden erst reagieren wenn milionen auf die straße gehen ( oder zumindest  Hunderttausende von bürger )                                      
Mithilfe: Zensur des Boards möglicherweise auf ANORDNUNG?

Hammer und das steht da auch noch im Forum
Dr. Dieter Wiefelspütz (SPD) - Petition wird als unwichtig erklärt.


----------



## klefreak (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



vodun schrieb:


> Zieht euch das mal rein das ist das öffentliche forum vom Bundestag und dann sowas ich glaubs einfach nicht ich sag ja die politiker werden erst reagieren wenn milionen auf die straße gehen ( oder zumindest  Hunderttausende von bürger )
> Mithilfe: Zensur des Boards möglicherweise auf ANORDNUNG?
> 
> Hammer und das steht da auch noch im Forum
> Dr. Dieter Wiefelspütz (SPD) - Petition wird als unwichtig erklärt.




unerhört was hier abgeht !!

es ist bedauerlich was derzeit geschieht
--> muss immer an HEY STAAT von hans söllner denken


----------



## shizzobi (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Artikel 20 Grundgesetz:

*(4) Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung zu beseitigen, haben alle Deutschen das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe nicht möglich ist. *

interessant


----------



## Bucklew (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Politik was zu sagen hätt(seid froh das es nicht so ist), ich würde sogar noch ganz andere Geschütze auffahren. Denn das Internet ist definitiv zu einer Kloake mutiert was regelrecht danach schreit gesäubert zu werden. Demnach ist mir jedes Mittel recht was unsere derzeitigen Politiker da planen. Leider ist diese Vorgehensweise für mein Geschmack noch viel zu lasch.
> Ja Jungs. Nun habt Ihr ordentlich Stoff um euch entrüstet darüber zu äußern. Viel Spass....


Tja, so ist das leider, wenn man für neuerliche Änderungen zu alt ist. Mach dir nichts drauß, geht vielen so.

Kinderporno, Schußwaffen, Pornographie - Krieg ich alles auch im wirklich Leben. Vielleicht sollten wir einfach das Leben verbieten, das wäre doch mal wirklich konsequent!


----------



## Lassreden (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Tja, so ist das leider, wenn man für neuerliche Änderungen zu alt ist. Mach dir nichts drauß, geht vielen so.
> 
> Kinderporno, Schußwaffen, Pornographie - Krieg ich alles auch im wirklich Leben. Vielleicht sollten wir einfach das Leben verbieten, das wäre doch mal wirklich konsequent!




dazu braucht man wieder Schusswaffen hmmm.......... oder Farbpistolen was sagt ihr?

@Spam Bot wieso biste net in China? ist doch Perfekt für dich keine Rechte Hompageseiten Verbot und des weiteren bullen schlagen auf passante ein wie die Briten neuerdings.

Perfekt für dich!


----------



## strider11f (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



shizzobi schrieb:


> Artikel 20 Grundgesetz:
> 
> *(4) Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung zu beseitigen, haben alle Deutschen das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe nicht möglich ist. *
> 
> interessant



Mit solchen Äußerungen läßt sich jede Forenzensur/schließung rechtfertigen. Davon auszugehen das die Zensur von Teilen des I-net die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung beseitigt und man deshalb das Recht zum Widerstand (wie auch immer der dann aussehen darf) hat ist vollkommen lächerlich. Jeder drittklassige Hilfsrichter würde einen dafür auslachen und in den Bunker werfen lassen. 
Es gibt gegen das leyenhafte Zensurgesetz genau 2 legale Möglichkeiten. 1. den Weg über den Petitionsausschuß, politische Einflußnahme bei den Abgeordneten und den Rechtsweg. 2. Durch eine Veränderung der aktuellen Bundestags-/Regierungszusammensetzung (Wahlen)
Vor der Bundestagswahl wird sich kaum ein Mitglied der Bundesregierung oder der Bundestagsfraktionen Frau von der Leyen in den Weg stellen, dafür kann man mit diesem Thema (KiPo-Bekämpfung - LOL) zu gut auf Stimmenfang gehen. Außerdem gibt es sicher genug Abgeordnete die nicht zum Opfer a la Tauss werden wollen (wer will sich schon der "brutast möglichen Medien Massaker Maschine" in den Weg stellen?)
Von daher bleiben nur die Möglichkeiten der Klage (wenn das Gesetz denn mal irgendwann in Kraft getreten ist) oder des Abwählens offen.


----------



## shizzobi (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



strider11f schrieb:


> Mit solchen Äußerungen läßt sich jede Forenzensur/schließung rechtfertigen. Davon auszugehen das die Zensur von Teilen des I-net die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung beseitigt und man deshalb das Recht zum Widerstand (wie auch immer der dann aussehen darf) hat ist vollkommen lächerlich. Jeder drittklassige Hilfsrichter würde einen dafür auslachen und in den Bunker werfen lassen.
> Es gibt gegen das leyenhafte Zensurgesetz genau 2 legale Möglichkeiten. 1. den Weg über den Petitionsausschuß, politische Einflußnahme bei den Abgeordneten und den Rechtsweg. 2. Durch eine Veränderung der aktuellen Bundestags-/Regierungszusammensetzung (Wahlen)
> Vor der Bundestagswahl wird sich kaum ein Mitglied der Bundesregierung oder der Bundestagsfraktionen Frau von der Leyen in den Weg stellen, dafür kann man mit diesem Thema (KiPo-Bekämpfung - LOL) zu gut auf Stimmenfang gehen. Außerdem gibt es sicher genug Abgeordnete die nicht zum Opfer a la Tauss werden wollen (wer will sich schon der "brutast möglichen Medien Massaker Maschine" in den Weg stellen?)
> Von daher bleiben nur die Möglichkeiten der Klage (wenn das Gesetz denn mal irgendwann in Kraft getreten ist) oder des Abwählens offen.



3. Man kann auf die Strassen gehn und Demonstrieren. Es muessten sich nur genuegend finden lassen die mitziehn. Das wuerde sicher passieren wenn eine bessere Aufklaerung was diese Gesetz bedeuten kann stattfinden wuerde. Anstatt wirklich was gegen Kinderpornographie zu unternehmen, werden Grundrechte beschnitten. Es kann doch nich sein das das BKA alleinherrscher ueber die Sichtbarkeit des Internets wird. Wenn die Sperrlisten von einem Richter ueberprueft wuerden und ein gremium ueber die Sperrung entscheiden wuerde,  damit koennte ich Leben. Aber nicht so.


----------



## DaStash (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Lassreden schrieb:


> .......... oder Farbpistolen was sagt ihr?


Du meinst Markierer?! 

MfG


----------



## riedochs (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Der letzte Weg wäre der Gang nach Karlsruhe oder zum Europäischen Gerichtshof. Im übrigen beneide ich in diesem Punkt die Franzmäner. Die gehen gleich auf die Barrikaden und legen den STaat lahm. Wir Deutschen sind leider zu blöd dafür.


----------



## DaStash (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



riedochs schrieb:


> Der letzte Weg wäre der Gang nach Karlsruhe oder zum Europäischen Gerichtshof.


Das wird mit Sicherheit passieren und ich kann mir gut vorstellen das der Beschluss so wie er jetzt geplant ist, in Zusammenhang mit den massiv gestiegenen BKA Rechten, so nicht verfassungskonform ist.


> Im übrigen beneide ich in diesem Punkt die Franzmäner. Die gehen gleich auf die Barrikaden und legen den STaat lahm. Wir Deutschen sind leider zu blöd dafür.


Jep, die haben da eine ganz andere Streikmoral. Ist warscheinlich ein Überbleibsel der französischen Revolution. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



riedochs schrieb:


> Im übrigen beneide ich in diesem Punkt die Franzmäner. Die gehen gleich auf die Barrikaden und legen den STaat lahm. Wir Deutschen sind leider zu blöd dafür.


Ich nicht, die sind haaresbreite an der Three-Strikes-Regelung vorbeigeschrammt. Viel besser ist es da auch nicht...


----------



## klefreak (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Als ein vergleichbares Zensurvorhaben auch in Österreich bekannt wurde, habe ich natürlich sogleich mal an verschiedene Stellen meine Unmut kundgetan. Wegen meines Übereifers sendete ich auch meine Beschwerde an die Deutschen Grünen anstelle an unsere Österreichische Partei (zu oberflächlich gelesene Mailadresse.

Aber zumindest habe ich hier schon mal eine Antwort erhalten:



> Hallo Herr ****,
> 
> Sie haben an BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN in Deutschland gemailt, beziehen sich aber offenbar auf Österreich. Ich will Ihnen trotzdem ein paar Informationen zu unserer Position schicken. Wir halten es für sinnvoller den tatsächlichen Schutz von Kinder entschieden zu erhöhen, statt das Thema mit symbolischer Politik abzuhandeln.
> 
> ...



im Anhang noch die 3 PDF's


----------



## frEnzy (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Jetzt will die Deutsche Kinderhilfe auch noch mitmischen und Unterschriften sammeln. Leider aber pro Zensur. Sie wollen sich vor Fussballstadien oder dem BMW-Werk postieren und um Unterschriften bitten... ich befürchte, sie werden sehr großen Erfolg damit haben. Schließlich ist bei Fragen wie "50.000 Kinderschänder wollen weiterhin ihre Bilder und Filme von vergewaltigten Kindern übers Internet tauschen - Sind sie dagegen?" die Unterschrift ziemlich sicher  

Quelle


----------



## vodun (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

naja dann muss man halt im gegenzug sagen  " die Politiker wollen das Ineternet Sperren , sind sie dagegen??? " und so wie ich das jetzt bei dem Forum zur petition gelesen hab wollen jetzt solche großen vereine wie CCC etc mit den Mitzeichnern gemeinsam große Kundgebungen machen also mal sehen wer am ende besser da steht wir oder die hust Kinderschützer hust.

PS: Mal ne frage wenn ich z.B im Zug leute auf das Thema anspreche und die dann drüber aufkläre was da abgeht und dennen ein Zettel gebe darf mich der zugbegleiter rauswerfen???


----------



## MomentInTime (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Naja, wenn die sich vor Fußball-Stadien stellen, können wir das auch. Und wir haben einen Vorteil ihnen gegenüber:
Die Wahrheit. Jeder der sie erfährt, würd' sich doch eher mit ihren Infoblättern den Hintern abwischen, als zu unterschreiben.


----------



## JePe (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Sag mal, welche Intention vertrittst du eigentlich hier?



Seine Meinung kundzutun. Also ebendas, was Ihr als hoechstes Gut anzusehen heuchelt.

Schon interessant, dass Ihr "Euer" Internet um jeden Preis bewahren wollt, aber Andersdenkende als konservativ "beleidigt". Das Ihr Euch als Retter der freiheitlichen Grundordnung versteht, aber die Freiheit Andersdenkender zum Andersdenken nicht aushaltet.

Ihr diskutiert nicht ergebnisoffen. Das Ergebnis steht lange fest; es geht nur noch darum, es irgendwie mit "Fakten" zu untermauern. Das ist hier keine Diskussion mehr, das ist nur noch Propaganda.

Ein Schelm, wer da die Motive hinterfragt.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Die letzten sieben Beiträge waren mal wieder nix anderes als Sticheleien ohne Themenbezug.

Ich rate den Beteiligten dringend ihre persönlichen Diskussionen außerhalb des Threads zu verlagern oder gleich bestimmte User auf die Ignore-Liste zu setzen. Erspart mir Arbeit und euch etwaige Verwarnungen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Seine Meinung kundzutun. Also ebendas, was Ihr als hoechstes Gut anzusehen heuchelt.



Hast du denn den gesamten hread überhaupt gelesen?



JePe schrieb:


> Schon interessant, dass Ihr "Euer" Internet um jeden Preis bewahren wollt, aber Andersdenkende als konservativ "beleidigt". Das Ihr Euch als Retter der freiheitlichen Grundordnung versteht, aber die Freiheit Andersdenkender zum Andersdenken nicht aushaltet.
> Ihr diskutiert nicht ergebnisoffen. Das Ergebnis steht lange fest; es geht nur noch darum, es irgendwie mit "Fakten" zu untermauern. Das ist hier keine Diskussion mehr, das ist nur noch Propaganda.
> 
> Ein Schelm, wer da die Motive hinterfragt.



Ohne Fakten ist eine Diskusion relativ sinnlos, da man sonstwas behaupten kann, egal ob es stimmt oder nicht. Wer hingegen Fakten bringen kann, diese mit Links (gibts ja im Thread zur Genüge) und Beispielen belegen kann, der ist im Vorteil.

Was anderes haben wir nicht gemacht.  Es geht nicht darum, "unser Internet" auf Teufel komm raus zu bewahren, sondern einen Plan, dessen Grundlage auf falschen Fakten (wurden ja eben alle widerlegt) beruht zu verhindern.

Schön und nett hast du das formuliert, nur einen Denkfehler: Gerade eben die freie Meinungsäußerung will ich/wollen wir und zum diskutieren gehören immer zwei Parteien, sonst braucht man gleich nicht anfangen. Weder halte ich die Meinung anderer nicht aus, noch versuche ich Andersdenkende zu diffamieren - im Gegensatz zu "unseren" Politikern - sondern ihre Argumente zu hinterfragen. Eine Meinung beruht - meist - auf Fakten und wenn diese Fakten widerlegt wurden, andere aufgetaucht sind, liegt es doch im Interesse aller, die alte - widerlegte - Meinung aufzugeben.

Wer dennoch an der vielfach widerlegten Meinung festhält, dem geht es offenbar nicht wirklich um dieses Gesetzt, sondern um etwas anderes. Genau deswegen habe ich diesen Satz mit der Intention gefragt und mit der Antwort, die ich bekam hab ich voll ins Schwarze getroffen.


----------



## DaStash (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Schon interessant, dass Ihr "Euer" Internet um jeden Preis bewahren wollt, aber Andersdenkende als konservativ "beleidigt". Das Ihr Euch als Retter der freiheitlichen Grundordnung versteht, aber die Freiheit Andersdenkender zum Andersdenken nicht aushaltet.


Kannst du bitte konkretisieren und nicht verallgemeinern?! Es ist bei weitem nicht jeder hier so wie von Dir beschrieben, also lasse doch bitte solche stimmungsmachenden Aussagen und werd konkret, wenn dich etwas konkretes stört, danke. 


> Ihr diskutiert nicht ergebnisoffen. Das Ergebnis steht lange fest; es geht nur noch darum, es irgendwie mit "Fakten" zu untermauern. Das ist hier keine Diskussion mehr, das ist nur noch Propaganda.
> 
> Ein Schelm, wer da die Motive hinterfragt.


Nein das stimmt nicht. Den ganzen Thread über wird hier dikutiert und bis zu 3/4 de Threads beruhte das auch auf Gegenseitigkeit. Bis dann beispielsweise Spam_Bot angefangen hat nur noch wiederlegte Thesen in Endlosschleife zu posten ohne dabei auch nur ansatzweise auf Entgegnungen Anderer einzugehen. Das ist auch laut den Forenregeln nicht gewünscht und stachelt natürlich solche eine eh schon emotionale Diskussion, unnötig an. 

Ich für meinen Teil verstehen ihn zwar nicht aber akzeptiere seine Meinung. Ich würde mir jedoch wünschen das er sich nicht von wenigen hier davon abbringen lässt, diese weiterhin zu erklären und zu verteidigen. Sollte ja bei einer persönlichen Ansicht von der man wirklich überzeugt ist nicht schwer fallen. Tut es ja bei Dir auch nicht. 

*@Kreisverkehr*
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.  Genau meine Meinung!!!

MfG


----------



## klefreak (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@ die Herren über mir:

Bitte beruhigt euch doch wieder ! Solch ein Wortgefecht wie bei euch ist keiner Disskussion zuträglich!


Hier in Österreich habe ich derweil auch wieder eine Antwort auf meine Anfragen bekommen, der Nachfolgende Text zeigt, dass man sich "hoffentlich" der Deutschen Probleme hier bewusst ist, und auch  versucht das ganze besser zu machen (bin aber mit dieser Erklärung nicht ganz zufrieden; naja es ist ein Anfang )



> Sehr geehrter Herr B****!
> 
> Vielen Dank für ihre Anfrage und Reaktion zur Resolution an die Bundesregierung betreffend Maßnahmen zur Bekämpfung der Kinderpornografie (Initiativantrag 1875 BlgOöLT XXVI. GP), die am 7. Mai 2009 im Oö. Landtag einstimmig verabschiedet wurde. Es ist sehr erfreulich, wenn die umfangreiche Arbeit der Grünen im Oberösterreichischen Landtag auf breiter Basis wahrgenommen wird und ein Echo findet. Gleich vorweg möchten wir bekräftigen, dass wir die geäußerten Bedenken im vorliegenden Zusammenhang sehr, sehr ernst nehmen und uns diese auch ganz wesentlich und wichtig erscheinen. Die zahlreichen aufmerksamen Beiträge zu diesem sensiblen Thema unterstreichen die Bedeutung dieser Thematik.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaStash (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Was ich ganz interessant, bzw. erschreckend, finde:
Zitat Gulli:
Eine Parodieseite über das "Bundesministerium des Inneren (BMI)" wurde vermutlich aufgrund der Bitte des Ministeriums von Seiten des Providers gekündigt.

Die bereits gesetzlich beschlossene Einführung von Kinderporno-Sperrlisten in Deutschland hat bei vielen bereits die Angst aufkommen lassen, dass bald nicht nur Bilder von Vergewaltigungen hinter virtuellen Stoppschildern versteckt werden könnten. Auch Seiten der politischen Opposition könnten schnell Opfer von Zensurmaßnahmen werden. Dass es dafür nicht einmal das neue von-der-Leyen-Gesetz braucht, zeigt jetzt der Fall eines deutschen Bloggers. Ausgerechnet dessen Parodie einer Vorschaltseite des Ministeriums von Wolfgang Schäuble für gesperrte Seiten ließ das BMI nun aus dem Web entfernen."

Die vermeintliche Bitte des Innenministeriums die Seite "freiwillig" vom Netz zu nehmen erinnert mich stark an die freiwillige Möglichkeit, einen Drogenschnelltest bei der Polizei zu machen. Das Erlebnis hatte ich nämlich mal. Da meinte der Beamte zu mir, dass er mir jetzt anbietet, "freiwillig" einen Drogentest zu machen. Als ich Ihn fragte was passiert wenn ich diesen Test nicht mache meinte er, dass ich dann dazu gezwungen werde, indem ich mit aufs Revier muss, dann Blut abgenommen wird etc..
... auch eine tolle Auslegung des Wortes "freiwillig" 

p.s. Der Test war negativ, also alles ok 

Was ich damit sagen will:
Es ist allmählig erkennbar, dass die Hemmschwelle für Zensur immer weiter sinkt und das es nur noch eien Frage der Zeit ist, bis der Zusatz "freiwillig", der ja jetzt schon eine Farse ist, wegfällt.
Ich denke wirklich, dass das Thema mit dem KiPo auch als PR dafür eingesetzt wird, die oralische Hemmschwelle bei den Bundesbürgern gegenüber "notwändigen" Zensurmaßnahmen zu senken und sie somit auf die "Zukunft" einzustimmen, ohne dabei die ach so wichtigen Wählerstimmen allzusehr zu gefährden.



klefreak schrieb:


> @ die Herren über mir:
> 
> Bitte beruhigt euch doch wieder ! Solch ein Wortgefecht wie bei euch ist keiner Disskussion zuträglich!


Was heißt Wortgefecht? Niemand ist persönlich geworden oder hat den anderen in irgendeiner Weise diffarmiert. Hier wurden lediglich Meinungen ausgetauscht. Das diese nicht immer harmonisch sein können, versteht sich dabei von selbst. Ich denke was es zu sagen und auch zu klären gab wurde erledigt. 


> Hier in Österreich habe ich derweil auch wieder eine Antwort auf meine Anfragen bekommen, der Nachfolgende Text zeigt, dass man sich "hoffentlich" der Deutschen Probleme hier bewusst ist, und auch versucht das ganze besser zu machen (bin aber mit dieser Erklärung nicht ganz zufrieden; naja es ist ein Anfang )


Ja in dem Punkt haben die Grünen wirklich eine sehr gute einstellung. Im Übrigen alle Oppositionsparteien hier in Deutschland:

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass der Gesetzesentwurf so wie er jetzt beschlossen wurde, verefassungskonform ist. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal das Herr Schäuble... ähm Verzeihung, ich meinte Ursula...ähmm ZensUrsula, wie wollen ja nichtg die Tatsachen verdrehen , mit solch einem Vorhaben beim Verfassungsgericht im Nachinein scheitert. Ich denke auch das sich die Änderungen auf einen Richtervorbehalt und eine mehr oder weniger öffentliche Kontrolle der Liste beziehen wird.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja in dem Punkt haben die Grünen wirklich eine sehr gute einstellung. Im Übrigen alle Oppositionsparteien hier in Deutschland:


Frage ist nur, ob das wirklich parteiinterne Überzeugung ist, oder einfach nur "überzeugung", weil es gegen die regierenden ist?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



> Die bereits gesetzlich beschlossene Einführung von Kinderporno-Sperrlisten in Deutschland hat bei vielen bereits die Angst aufkommen lassen, dass bald nicht nur Bilder von Vergewaltigungen hinter virtuellen Stoppschildern versteckt werden könnten. Auch Seiten der politischen Opposition könnten schnell Opfer von Zensurmaßnahmen werden. Dass es dafür nicht einmal das neue von-der-Leyen-Gesetz braucht, zeigt jetzt der Fall eines deutschen Bloggers. Ausgerechnet dessen Parodie einer Vorschaltseite des Ministeriums von Wolfgang Schäuble für gesperrte Seiten ließ das BMI nun aus dem Web entfernen.


Diese Maßnahme hat ja nun rein gar nichts mit Zensur bzw. den Internetsperren zu tun. 
Es ging dem BMI nur um das BMI Logo. Es ist zwar nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt, aber wenn ich richtig lese dann müssen bei Verwendung nicht-urheberrechtliche Schutzrechte beachtet werden, was immer das für Rechte sind.
Aber stimmt schon. Ohne die Worte "Zensur" und "Internetsperre" ist eine derartige News natürlich auch nichts Wert und wäre zu langweilig. Sensationsgeilheit nenne ich das mal...


----------



## DaStash (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Frage ist nur, ob das wirklich parteiinterne Überzeugung ist, oder einfach nur "überzeugung", weil es gegen die regierenden ist?


Stimmt schon, dass kann man bei den Grünen nie so genau wissen. 

@Spam_Bot
Es ging ja auch darum, wie ich geschrieben habe, dass das Thema salongfähig gemacht wird und sich so die Bevölkerung an solche Maßnahmen gewöhnen kann.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hier mal eine Stellungnahme zu dem Zensurvorgang eines SPD Politikers(Jörg Tauss), der sich inhaltlich und thematisch mit der Sache auseinandersetzt.
Zitat:"Mit ihr(von der Leyen) und unserem unsäglich internetinkompetenten Wirtschaftsminister Herrn von und zu Guttenberg muss man sich also politisch auseinandersetzen. *Die denken, vor der Wahl das richtige Stammtisch-Thema im Land gefunden zu haben und missbrauchen so den Missbrauch der Kinder*"

Ich finde diese Aussage sehr zutreffend,denn wenn man alle Fakten zusammennimmt, kann man nur noch zu diesem Rückschluss kommen, dass das Thema nur zu politischen Zwecken und eben zur generellen Sensibilisierung solcher "Instrumente" dient.

Quelle zur News

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> @Spam_Bot
> Es ging ja auch darum, wie ich geschrieben habe, dass das Thema salongfähig gemacht wird und sich so die Bevölkerung an solche Maßnahmen gewöhnen kann.





> *Stellungnahme vom 14.05. zur "BMI-Sperrseite"*
> 
> Die auf der betreffenden Domain bis zum 12.05.2009 einsehbare Webseite ahmte den Internetauftritt des Bundesministeriums des Innern nach. Die Art und Weise der Gestaltung der Webseite, insbesondere unter Verwendung des Logos des Ministeriums und des Bundesadlers, führten zu einer auf den ersten Blick für Besucher der betreffenden Webseite nicht zwangsläufig als Satire zu identifizierenden Darstellung. Daneben waren auch die Verlinkungen der Webseite so gestaltet, dass sie auf die Seiten des „echten“ Internetauftritts des Bundesministeriums des Innern verwiesen. Die sich damit insgesamt ergebende Gefahr der Herkunftstäuschung muss die Bundesrepublik ebenso wenig hinnehmen wie jede andere Person. Aufgrund des damit einhergehenden offensichtlichen Rechtsverstoßes, der sich in diesem Fall insbesondere auch auf das mit Bußgeld bedrohte Verbot der Verwendung von Abzeichen des Bundes (§ 124 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 OWiG) stützt, waren wir als Provider nach Kenntniserlangung durch die schriftlich erfolgte Aufforderung des Bundesverwaltungsamtes gezwungen, den betreffenden Internetauftritt umgehend zu sperren und vorübergehend aus dem Netz zu nehmen.


Quelle: Stellungnahme vom 14.05.2009 zur Sperrung der "BMI-Sperrseite" - domainFACTORY | forum

Die Forderung des BMI war demnach völlig begründet.


----------



## DaStash (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Quelle: Stellungnahme vom 14.05.2009 zur Sperrung der "BMI-Sperrseite" - domainFACTORY | forum
> 
> Die Forderung des BMI war demnach völlig begründet.


Jaja, die Verwendung eines Bundeszeichens ist nicht erlaubt, dass ist schon klar. Aber wenn dies satirisch aufgearbeitet wird, dient dieses als solches auch nicht mehr. Sicherlich handelt es sich in dem Fall um eine Auslegungssache. Das der Webhoster als Mitverantwortlicher(Störungshaftung) den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes geht, ist dabei absolut nachvollziehbar. Wer will schon die Kosten eines Verfahrens, eventuell, tragen, die sich auf mehreren Tausend Euros beziffert?!

Dennoch sehe ich die Begründung als nicht plausibel an. Warum? Weil in satirischen Berichten oder in Karrikaturen, Sendungen, Comiks und Kabaretts oft Originalsymbole verwendet werden, um eine realitätsnahe Darstellung eines Problems(siehe Definition von Satire) zu ermöglichen. 

In diesem Fall hat diese Maßnahme nun einmal einen negativen Beigeschmack, wird doch bei anderen satirischen Darstellungen nicht so genau hingeschaut und immer schön auf die Meinungsfreiheit verwiesen. Siehe auch Mohametkarrikatur.

Des Weiteren kann man ein Originallogo durchaus verwenden, wenn man darauf verweist oder es selber nachbaut oder verfremdet und dabei nicht als sein eigenes ausgibt.

Interessant:
*             Deutsche Kinderhilfe* - 
*         Geschäfte unter dem Mantel der guten Taten?*

Ein sehr interessanter Bericht zu einer Organisation, die in letzter Zeit sehr oft in Verbindung mit den Internetsperren gesehen, zitiert oder gehört wurde. Zu letzt haben sie mit einer Unterschriftenaktion, gegen die Petition gegen Internetzensur auf sich aufmerksam gemacht. Sollte man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, was in dem Artikel zu lesen ist^^

Quelle zur News: diewelt.de

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Jaja, die Verwendung eines Bundeszeichens ist nicht erlaubt, dass ist schon klar. Aber wenn dies *satirisch aufgearbeitet* wird, dient dieses als solches auch nicht mehr. Sicherlich handelt es sich in dem Fall um eine Auslegungssache.
> 
> Des Weiteren kann man ein Originallogo durchaus verwenden, wenn man darauf verweist oder es *selber nachbaut* oder *verfremdet* und dabei nicht als sein eigenes ausgibt.


Ich kann leider keines deiner genannten Punkte auf der ehemaligen ´Satire´-Seite entdecken: http://wemaflo.net/wp-content/uploads/seite_gesperrt.png

Für mich ist somit dieses Thema ↑ erledigt.


----------



## DaStash (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich kann leider keines deiner genannten Punkte auf der ehemaligen ´Satire´-Seite entdecken: http://wemaflo.net/wp-content/uploads/seite_gesperrt.png
> Diese ´Satire´-Seite glich der des BMI zu fast 100%
> 
> Für mich ist somit dieses Thema ↑ erledigt.


Also ich bitte Dich, in dem Kontext der gesamten Seite gesehen ist doch naheliegend, dass dies sich nur um eine Satire handeln kann. Hast du dir mal die Bilder angeschaut und die texte durchgelesen?
Wie gesagt, ich denke(ich weiß es nicht sicher), dass das durchaus Auslegungssache ist, da es sich, jedenfalls für mich ersichtbar(man muss natürlich lesen was dort steht  ), dabei um die satirische Aufarbeitung des Themas handelt. Und das ist als soclhes auch erkennbar und damit ist auch der dritte Punkt gegeben(das Logo nicht als eigenes ausgibt).

Bei Demonstrationen sieht man so etwas sehr oft im Übrigen. Da werden dann Originallogos, Gesichter oder sonstiges verwendet und satirisch aufgearbeitet. Prinzipiell müsste oder könnte man ja dies auch verbieten, macht man aber nicht, da man genau weiß, dass es sich eben dabei nicht um das Verwenden eines urheberrechtlich geschützen Symbols, zu eigenen, möglicher Weise kommerziellen, Zwecken handelt. Genau wie in diesem Fall.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Naja, dank KiPo-Sperrliste, werden wir die Sperrung solcher Seiten bald nicht mehr bemerken - und entsprechende Berichte darüber werden natürlich auch sofort gesperrt.

Schöne neue Welt...


----------



## DaStash (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Tja, wenn es so kommt, wie in Australien beispielsweise, wo jede zweite Seite auf der Sperrliste nichts mit KiPo zu tun hat, dann bestimmt. Aber wozu regen wir uns eigentlich auf, dass BKA hat ja dafür gesorgt das wir das nicht erfahren können, was eigentlich gesperrt wird und wie man ja bekanntermaßen Weiß, was man nicht weiß, macht einem nicht heiß. ^^

Wie man das, also die genau jetzt beschlossene Herangehensweise auch noch für gut heißen kann, bei der offensichtlichen Faktenlage, kann ich einfach nicht anchvollziehen.

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

So, hier nochmals ein Artikel der Zeit, indem die leyenhaft erlogenen "Argumente" sehr deutlich widerlegt werden.

Man muss sich das Ganze nur auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, dennoch wiederhole ich die Fakten nicht, da allgemein bekannt.

Mittlerweile ist diese Seite, welche zuerst nur die Gesamtzahl der Mitzeichner aufzeigte, zur Linkquelle und sehr umfangreichen Infoseite herangewachsen...


----------



## DaStash (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> So, hier nochmals ein Artikel der Zeit, indem die leyenhaft erlogenen "Argumente" sehr deutlich widerlegt werden.
> 
> Man muss sich das Ganze nur auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, dennoch wiederhole ich die Fakten nicht, da allgemein bekannt.
> 
> Mittlerweile ist diese Seite, welche zuerst nur die Gesamtzahl der Mitzeichner aufzeigte, zur Linkquelle und sehr umfangreichen Infoseite herangewachsen...


Sehr guter Link. Mich würde mal Interessieren was die Beführworter dazu sagen??!! 

Ich werde den Link mal in die Übersicht mit aufnehmen.

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Naja, den Link hab ich leider nicht selber gefunden, ist ja auf der Statistikseite zu lesen. 
Die Befürworter werden sicherlich ihre widerlegten haltlosen Behauptungen weiter vortragen und damit die Leute belügen, die ihnen vertrauen. 
Was bitte erwartest du denn anderes?


----------



## shizzobi (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Gehoere ich tatsaechlich einer solchen Minderheit an?

heise online - 18.05.09 - Umfrage: 92 Prozent für Internetsperren gegen Kinderpornographie


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Deutsche Kinderhilfe.
Was hast du erwartet?

Wenn du jmd. fragst, ob er gegen Kinderpornoseiten ist und diese sperren lassen will kommt anfangs immer erst "JA" ...
Gibst du den Leuten dann Informationen, auf Grund derer man sich seine eigene Meinung bilden kann/muss bekommst du als ANtwort ein "Nein".

Ich wäre dafür, die Menschen zu informieren und zwar mit Fakten (also mit dem genauen Gegenteil wie von der Leyen und der Rest), damit sie mal sehen, was hier geplant wird.


----------



## ole88 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

deutsche kinderhilfe lol alles klar


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Deutsche Kinderhilfe.
> Was hast du erwartet?
> 
> Wenn du jmd. fragst, ob er gegen Kinderpornoseiten ist und diese sperren lassen will kommt anfangs immer erst "JA" ...
> ...


Die Fragen wurden klar und deutlich formuliert:


> *Frage 1*:
> Die Bundesregierung plant ein Gesetz zur Sperrung von kinderpornographischen Seiten im Internet. Kritiker befürchten eine Zensur und bezweifeln die Wirksamkeit solcher Sperren. Befürworter betonen dagegen, dass solche Sperren eine sinnvolle und wirksame Maßnahme im Kampf gegen die Verbreitung solcher Bilder sind.
> Wie sehen Sie das: Sind Sie für ein Gesetz zur Sperrung kinderpornographischer Seiten im Internet oder dagegen?





> *Frage 2*:
> Was für ein Internet bevorzugen Sie persönlich? Eines, das völlig frei ist von staatlicher Kontrolle - und damit zum Beispiel auch kinderpornographische Darstellungen enthält - oder eines, in dem vom Staat bestimmte strafbare Inhalte auch kontrolliert und gesperrt werden können?


Quelle: http://www.kinderhilfe.de/Infratest_dimap_Umfrageergebnisse.pdf


----------



## frEnzy (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Die Fragen wurden klar und deutlich formuliert:
> Quelle: http://www.kinderhilfe.de/Infratest_dimap_Umfrageergebnisse.pdf


An dieser Stelle Zitire ich mal den User _krypter_, der ganz gut deutlich macht, warum man nichts auf dieses Ergebnis geben kann:


> Der Wert dieser Befragung dürfte durch die manipulative Fragestellung
> gegen Null gehen. So wird in der ersten Frage gleich die Antwort
> vorweggenommen (Hervorhebungen durch mich):
> 
> ...


Bist du jetzt immernoch der Meinung, dass das Ergebnis der Umfrage wirklich der Realität entspricht? Bei der Fragestellung wundert es mich, dass nicht sogar 100% mit "Ja" gestimmt haben. Des weiteren suggeriert die zweite Frage, dass das Internet momentan ein rechtsfreier Raum ist. Das stimmt aber nicht. Auch jetzt schon können im Internet begangene Straftaten verfolgt und die Täter zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Das hat aber nichts mit den Internetsperren zu tun.

Ok, weiteres Beispiel. Zitat von _millibit_:



> Aktueller Sachlage 2009-05-18 19:03 Uhr MESZ:
> 
> 235 Bundesbürger unterstützen die Petition für Netzsperren
> > https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/index.php?action=petition;petition=3293;sa=sign
> ...


----------



## DaStash (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Die Fragen wurden klar und deutlich formuliert:
> Quelle: http://www.kinderhilfe.de/Infratest_dimap_Umfrageergebnisse.pdf


Die Umfrage ist völlig bedeutungslos... 
Wenn beispielsweise nur Rentner, die sich mit der Materie und den Hintergründen nicht auskennen, befragt, ist klar das solch ein Ergebnis herauskommt. Generell bringt es nicht solche Fragen welchen zu stellen die sich damit überhaupt nicht auskennen, da es sich dann nur noch um eine emotionale und nicht sachliche, rationelle Antwort handelt. Logisch, ich will natürlich auch nicht das man KiPo, wo auch immer, betrachten kann. Die Frage lautet doch, wie erreicht man das. Und mit Internetsperren erreicht man das definitiv nicht, was hier zu Genüge aufgeführt wurde und auch von relevanten Experten, wie so zeimlich jedes Computerfachmagazin etc., negiert wird.

Des weiteren solltet ihr euch mal alle diese News hier durchlesen. 
Der Dachverband der deutschen SApenderorganisation überlegt indes den Verein auszuschliessen, wegen wiederholter Satzungsverstöße und dem Verdacht der Geldmacherei. (drei Teile)

Für mich ist diese "Organisation" nicht glaubwürdig und nutz in beschämender Weise die Nöte von Kindern aus um sich finanziell daran zu bereichern...



frEnzy schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle Zitire ich mal den User _krypter_, der ganz gut deutlich macht, warum man nichts auf dieses Ergebnis geben kann:
> 
> Bist du jetzt immernoch der Meinung, dass das Ergebnis der Umfrage wirklich der Realität entspricht? Bei der Fragestellung wundert es mich, dass nicht sogar 100% mit "Ja" gestimmt haben. Des weiteren suggeriert die zweite Frage, dass das Internet momentan ein rechtsfreier Raum ist. Das stimmt aber nicht. Auch jetzt schon können im Internet begangene Straftaten verfolgt und die Täter zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Das hat aber nichts mit den Internetsperren zu tun.
> 
> Ok, weiteres Beispiel. Zitat von _millibit_:



Logisch, wenn man Suggestionsfragen stellt, wird man i. d. R. auch dementsprechende Antworten bekommen. Das Ergebnis kann man zu einhundert Prozent nicht ernstnehmen. Alles andere ist Tatsachenverblendung oder Naivität, wie man es nimmt.

Ich will hier nocheinmal betonen das es nicht darum geht perse gegen Anti-KiPo Maßnahmen zu sein sondern lediglich darauf hinzuweisen, dass diese angebliche Maßnahme, gar keine ist und null Wiksamkeit erzielt, bzw. das Problem(Verdunklung des KiPo-Problems) eher noch verschlimmert.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle Zitire ich mal den User _krypter_, der ganz gut deutlich macht, warum man nichts auf dieses Ergebnis geben kann:
> 
> 
> > Der Wert dieser Befragung dürfte durch die manipulative Fragestellung
> ...


Ja ich bin der Meinung das diese Umfrage korrekt ist.
Ich lass mich auch nicht von irgendwelchen geflame verwirren.

------------



DaStash schrieb:


> Des weiteren solltet ihr euch mal alle diese News hier durchlesen.
> Der Dachverband der deutschen SApenderorganisation überlegt indes den Verein auszuschliessen, wegen wiederholter Satzungsverstöße und dem Verdacht der Geldmacherei. (drei Teile)
> Für mich ist diese "Organisation" nicht glaubwürdig und nutz in beschämender Weise die Nöte von Kindern aus um sich finanziell daran zu bereichern...


Oh ja, was für eine Top Leistung alte Geschichten auszukrahmen die schon längst geklärt und aufgearbeitet wurden.


----------



## DaStash (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ja ich bin der Meinung das diese Umfrage korrekt ist.
> Ich lass mich auch nicht von irgendwelchen geflame verwirren.


Du hällst eine Umfrage mit Suggestionsfragen für objektiv, der Sache dienlich und korrekt?


> Oh ja, was für eine Top Leistung alte Geschichten auszukrahmen die schon längst geklärt und aufgearbeitet wurden.


Was wurde denn genau geklärt und aufgearbeitet??
Dir ist das nicht aktuell genug? Dann lies das hier. 

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Die Fragen wurden klar und deutlich formuliert:
> Quelle: http://www.kinderhilfe.de/Infratest_dimap_Umfrageergebnisse.pdf




Die Fragen sind nicht frei von Suggestion. Hier wird etwas suggeriert, was nicht der Realität entspricht.



> Befürworter *betonen* dagegen, dass solche Sperren eine sinnvolle und wirksame Maßnahme im Kampf gegen die Verbreitung solcher Bilder sind.
> Wie sehen Sie das: Sind Sie für ein Gesetz zur Sperrung kinderpornographischer Seiten im Internet oder dagegen?



Hier wird *betont* dass die Sperren eine wirkungsvolle Methode seien, um die Verbreitung der Bilder zu unterbinden.

Das ist faktisch Blödsinn, da das meiste über den Postweg verteilt wird, so denn es denn um das verteilen geht.
Desweiteren enthält der Satz keinerlei Fakten, wie die Zahlen und "Argumente" der Befürworter entstanden sind: Durch Lügen und Ahnungslosigkeit.



> Was für ein Internet bevorzugen Sie persönlich? Eines, das völlig frei ist von staatlicher Kontrolle - und damit zum Beispiel auch kinderpornographische Darstellungen enthält - oder eines, in dem vom Staat bestimmte strafbare Inhalte auch kontrolliert und gesperrt werden können?



Hier werden die Tatsachen verdreht. Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum, sondern auch hier herrschen Gesetze, deren Einhaltung die Pflicht der Exekutive ist, aber nicht mehr.
Wenn das BKA eine Seite findet, die verbotene pornographische Inhalte zeigt, ist es legitim und rechtens die Seite zu löschen (löschen lassen) und keiner stellt sich dagegen, erst Recht nicht der Rechtsstaat.

Und was am Rande: Hier wird nicht geflamed, sondern meist argumentiert. Eine suggestive Fragestellung verhindert eine neutrale Antwort, da man sich bei einem "Nein" auf die Seite der Kinderpornographie gestellt fühlt, verbunden mit der Tatsache, dass man im Internet keine Gesetze möchte.

Wo ist dann bitte ein wirkliches Ergebnis?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Dir ist das nicht aktuell genug? Dann lies das hier.


Man kommt also mit Argumenten nicht mehr weiter. Nun werden Befürworter unter die Lupe genommen, diffamiert und gar die Webseite von kinderhilfe.de gehackt.
Nun ja. Wenn man der Meinung ist das dies der richtige Weg zum Erfolg ist, dann immer weiter so mit der Schlammschlacht.


----------



## Bucklew (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ja ich bin der Meinung das diese Umfrage korrekt ist.
> Ich lass mich auch nicht von irgendwelchen geflame verwirren.


Nein ist sie nicht. Es ist nicht korrekt die Meinung der Befürworter und der Gegner unterschiedlich wiederzugeben. Die Meinung der Befürworter wurde als Fakt dargestellt. Hier spielt die Macht der Sprache eine sehr große Rolle.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Man kommt also mit Argumenten nicht mehr weiter. [...] Wenn man der Meinung ist das dies der richtige Weg zum Erfolg ist, dann immer weiter so mit der Schlammschlacht.



Genau das denke ich mir, wenn ich mir die Sprüche der Befürworter und der involvierten Politiker durchlese.
Jede Aussage mehrfach widerlegt, Argumente werden ignoriert und gebetsmühlenartig der alte Käse wiederholt, garniert mit Diffamierungen der Kritiker.

Wer anfängt mit Schlamm zu werfen, sollte sich des Wasserstrahls bewusst sein, den er erhält. Sicherlich mag das hacken nicht rechtmäßig sein, aber was machen denn die Befürworter, speziell der Kinderhilfeclub denn besser?
Suggestivfragen, Überrumpelung und somit gezielte Manipulation?


----------



## DaStash (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Man kommt also mit Argumenten nicht mehr weiter. Nun werden Befürworter unter die Lupe genommen


 Anhand der beiden Berichte solltest du dir die Frage stellen, was dieser Verein eigentlich so beführwortet. 


> , diffamiert


Meinst du sowas wie, die gegnger solcher nutzlosen Zensurmaßnahmen beführworten Kinderpornografie oder Machen aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten oder sind eh alles nur Verschwörungstheoretiker??? Ich weiß ja nicht. Also wenn dem gleichgetan wurde, dann müsste ich wohl die Frage mit einem klaren Ja beantworten. 


> und gar die Webseite von kinderhilfe.de gehackt.


So wie in jeder politischen Richtung gibt es auch bei den Gegnern dieses "Scheininstrumentes" welche die über das demokratische Ziel hinausschiessen. Aber du willst ja sicherlich nicht von ein paar Wenigen auf die über 80.000 Unterschreiber der Petition gegen die Zensurmaßnahmen schliessen oder etwa doch??? 


> Nun ja. Wenn man der Meinung ist das dies der richtige Weg zum Erfolg ist, dann immer weiter so mit der Schlammschlacht.


Kennst du das Sprichwort wer Wind säht, wird Stum ernten?

Das trifft meiner Meinung nach in dem Fall zu. Wenn man argumentationslos, die berechtigten Kritiken mit dem oben Geschriebenen einfach abtut und geflissendlich an einem Politikum weiterwerkelt, was dem Anschein nach für den eigentlichen Zweck gar nicht vorgesehen sein kann, dann trägt man sicherlich auch ein Stück weit die Verantwortung dafür, welche Reaktionen man damit hervorruft.

Nochmal zu meiner Frage:
*Du hällst eine Umfrage mit Suggestionsfragen für objektiv, der Sache dienlich und korrekt?*

Wäre schön wenn wir da wieder den Bogen zum Thema finden würden. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

WaS sagst du dazu Spam_Bot. Wäre das nicht viel sinniger???
*KiPos löschen statt verstecken!*
Analysen der skandinavischen Sperrlisten haben gezeigt, dass nahezu alle betreffenden Webseiten auf Servern in den USA und Westeuropa liegen. Von daher wäre es leicht möglich, die Betreiber zu verfolgen und die Seiten vom Netz zu nehmen. "Illegale Webseiten lassen sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit abschalten, schneller als jede Sperre wirkt", so Florian Walther, Internet-Sicherheits-Experte vom AK Zensur. 
Quelle:gulli.com

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Die Webseite von kinderhilfe.de wurde gehackt? Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## DaStash (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Die Webseite von kinderhilfe.de wurde gehackt? Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?


Siehe hier

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hm... klug war das sicher nicht. SpaM_BoT zeigt ja ganz gut, wie das auf die "anderen" wirkt bzw. wirken kann ^^


----------



## ole88 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

klasse, applaus an die die die seite gehackt haben, richtig so den pharisäern an kopf kürzer machen.
schlammschlacht? wo denn wenn befürworter der sperre nicht mal nachdenken und nicht mal das geringste hintergrundwissen haben dann brauchen se auch net mitreden, erstens es gibt genug portale und netzwerke (gigatribe, limewire, emule ......) um solche sachen zu tauschen da bruacht man keine internet sperre, zweitens allein durch des wechseln des dns server umgeht man diese sperre, drittens wenn du dafür bist das regierungskritische seiten und alles andre einfach so gesperrt werden kann dann sind wir nicht mehr weit entfernt bzw. schon da wo die stasi aufgehört hat.

siehe oben es ist möglich innerhalb kürzester zeit solche seiten abzuschalten ohne jede sperre. dafür braucht man se net, aber wie kontrolliert man dann die die das system angreifen oder regierungsfeindliche meinungen haben? richtig da braucht man halt ne sperre (die eh net funzt)
momentan ist as doch sowieso wählerstimmen fang das wort terrorgefahr zieht bei der bevölkerung nimmer, also muss jemand anders ran, schwule und lesben sind bereits in der bevölkerung integriert auf die kann man nimmer losgehen was bleibt da noch groß übrig? rüchtig die vermeintlichen pädophilen bzw. das wort an sich lösst in menschen die keine ahnung haben ein hass gefühl aus.
wer keine ahnung hat sollte einfach mal die fresse halten.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



ole88 schrieb:


> klasse, applaus an die die die seite gehackt haben, richtig so den pharisäern an kopf kürzer machen.
> [...] zweitens allein durch des wechseln des dns server umgeht man diese sperre [...] richtig da braucht man halt ne sperre (die eh net funzt)
> [...]



1. Der Hack gibt den Befürwortern Futter zum kriminalisieren und verallgemeinern. Toll, genau das Gegenteil was man erreichen will.
2. Je mehr Leute die Funktionalität kritisieren, desto mehr klingt es nach der Forderung "richtige" Sperren einzuführen. 

=>  Bleibt legal, freundlich und argumentiert.
=> Geht mit den Argumenten gegen die Sperre vor, die man nicht ummünzen kann (also falsche Fakten/Behauptungen anprangern und widerlegen)

Dann haben alle mehr davon.


----------



## ole88 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

ich bin legal, meinst du etwa das dns server ändern is etz illegal oder was?
die argumente kann man unten lesen und ich denk die umzumünzen wird schwierig.
ja gut hacken dieser seite is net ganz so positiv aber es zeigt das es immer noch leute gibt die sich net alles bieten lassen von solchen möchtegern kinderschützern, am schlimmsten ist carechild.

apropos deine signatur gefällt mir ich hab zwei davon und meine tastatur naja irgendwann mach ich mir an fellbezug drüber wenn ich des so seh.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Nö, es ist legal, seinen DNS-Server zu ändern. Aber vllt sehen sich die Befürworter bald genötigt, aufgrund der Kritik an der Wirksamkeit des Filters einen richtigen, wirksamen Filter einzuführen...

Diesen zu umgehen wird dann sicherlich nicht mehr so leicht und lächerlich.

Was bitte hast du denn gegen Carechild? Diese Organisation hat die Lächerlichkeit der Sperren demonstriert, indem sie einfach die Sperrliste überprüft und die Provider angeschrieben haben. Von 20 getesteten Pornoseiten waren nachher 16 offline (weil Kinderpronographie) und die restlichen vier Seiten waren legale Pornoseiten.
Was also gegen CareChild?

Naja, ich hab eigentlich keine Katze, aber meine Freundin. Wenn ich bei ihr aufm Sofa sitze (Notebook aufm Tisch) hab ich meistens die Katze bei mir. Die Folgen sind dann besagte haarige Tastatur.


----------



## ole88 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

weil carechild das leben von unschuldigen menschen/männern zerstört hat, zweitens carechild war früher aol lotsen verein auf der suche nach kipo als klar wurde das se das net selbst dürfen hätten se sich auflösen müssen stattdesen gings auf die suche nach vermeintlichen tätern, denn sich um opfer zu kümmern is ja zu schwer



hehe des kenn ich irgendwie nur zu gut, meine zwei stubentiger sind genauso


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Nochmal zu meiner Frage:
> *Du hällst eine Umfrage mit Suggestionsfragen für objektiv, der Sache dienlich und korrekt?*


Ich erkenne in dieser Umfrage keinerlei Beeinflussung der Befragten. Für mich ist diese Umfrage korrekt.
Wenn mir das Ergebnis der Umfrage nicht passen würde, ja dann würde ich auch eine Beeinflussung der Befragten darin sehen.


----------



## Bucklew (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich erkenne in dieser Umfrage keinerlei Beeinflussung der Befragten. Für mich ist diese Umfrage korrekt.


Die Umfrage ist schlicht falsch, da diese Sperre eben KEINE wirksame Methode sind die Verbreitung dieser Bilder zu verhindern. Das gibt ja auch Frau von der Leyen zu, denn sie redet ja immer nur von den "Zufallsfunden" durch normale Surfer, die zufällig auf das Material treffen. Wie dadurch allerdings das Geld zustande kommen soll, um die Millardenschwere KiPo-Industrie zu finanzieren, ist mir schleiferhaft.


----------



## DaStash (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wenn mir das Ergebnis der Umfrage nicht passen würde, ja dann würde ich auch eine Beeinflussung der Befragten darin sehen.


Erst einmal möchte ich wissen welche Leute genau befragt wurden und ob diese überhaupt über den "Sachverhalt" informiert waren und dann wäre es durchaus sinnvoll die Umfrage zu wiederholen undzwar mit neutralen Fragen die keine Gewichtung in ihrer Fragestellung an sich schon in eine Richtung haben.

Es geht doch nicht darum das wir jetzt hier eingeschnappt sind und das Ergebnis nicht akzeptieren wollen, sondern das man es unter den Umständen nicht akzeptiernen kann.

Was sagst du direkt zu den Suggestionsvorwürfen und zu der fehlerhaften Fragestellung, wie Bucklew schrieb, die suggeriert das die Sperren etwas gegen das Problem bringen würden, was offensichtlich nicht der Fall ist??

Des Weiteren würde mich mal deine Meinung zu dem Punkt hier interessieren, auf den du ja nicht eingegangen bist, der aber, wie ich schon oft gepostet hatte, Tatsachen und nicht irgendwelchen Behauptungen entspringt.

*KiPos löschen statt verstecken!*
Analysen der skandinavischen Sperrlisten haben gezeigt, dass nahezu alle betreffenden Webseiten auf Servern in den USA und Westeuropa liegen. Von daher wäre es leicht möglich, die Betreiber zu verfolgen und die Seiten vom Netz zu nehmen. "Illegale Webseiten lassen sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit abschalten, schneller als jede Sperre wirkt", so Florian Walther, Internet-Sicherheits-Experte vom AK Zensur. 

Auszug:
"Analysen der skandinavischen Sperrlisten haben gezeigt, dass *nahezu alle betreffenden Webseiten auf Servern in den USA und Westeuropa liegen*. Von daher wäre es leicht möglich, die Betreiber zu verfolgen und die Seiten vom Netz zu nehmen. *"Illegale Webseiten lassen sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit abschalten, schneller als jede Sperre wirkt"*, so Florian Walther, Internet-Sicherheits-Experte vom AK Zensur. "

---> Aber dazu müsste man ja Geld in die Hand nehmen um an dem Umstand etwas zu ändern und man hätte nicht so eine schöne Wahlkampfstorie und keine Möglichkeit zur Einführung eines neuen, politischen Instrumentes.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Vllt ist es auch besser, wenn diese "sperre" eingeführt wird. Dann kann das BVG dem endlich und ein für alle mal einen Riegel vorschieben und auch Leute wie Spam_Bot & Co merken, dass das ganze illegal ist.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was sagst du direkt zu den Suggestionsvorwürfen und zu der fehlerhaften Fragestellung,...


Den Gegnern passt das Ergebnis der Umfrage nicht, also wird dem Fragesteller fix Suggestion und fehlerhafte Fragestellung unterstellt, und schon passt es wieder für die Gegner. Diese Methode wird doch bei jeder Umfrage von diejenigen angewandt denen das Ergebnis nicht passt.


----------



## Bucklew (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Den Gegnern passt das Ergebnis der Umfrage nicht, also wird dem Fragesteller fix Suggestion und fehlerhafte Fragestellung unterstellt, und schon passt es wieder für die Gegner. Diese Methode wird doch bei jeder Umfrage von diejenigen angewandt denen das Ergebnis nicht passt.


Umfragen werden auch zu 90-95% von jemandem bezahlt, der natürlich ein entsprechendes ergebnis haben möchte. Daher werden umfrage oft mit solchen und ähnlichen mitteln auf das richtige ergebnis getrimmt.


----------



## frEnzy (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Den Gegnern passt das Ergebnis der Umfrage nicht, also wird dem Fragesteller fix Suggestion und fehlerhafte Fragestellung unterstellt, und schon passt es wieder für die Gegner. Diese Methode wird doch bei jeder Umfrage von diejenigen angewandt denen das Ergebnis nicht passt.


Klar wird das gerne von der Gegenseite versucht. Nur gibt es hier einen Unterschied: Die Fragen SIND suggestiv gestellt. Das kannst du noch so sehr nicht wahrhaben wollen oder nicht erkennen. Und damit macht sich die Umfrage einfach angreifbar weil sie dadurch eben falsche Ergebnisse liefert.


----------



## shizzobi (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Vllt ist es auch besser, wenn diese "sperre" eingeführt wird. Dann kann das BVG dem endlich und ein für alle mal einen Riegel vorschieben und auch Leute wie Spam_Bot & Co merken, dass das ganze illegal ist.



Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung. Der BVG kassiert des eh wieder, allein der Grundrechte report 2009 zeigt ja in die Richtung das das so nicht geht was sich die Herren in B und Wiesbaden da ertraeumen.

P.S. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran das das BKA soviel macht will 

YouTube - Du bist Terrorist


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Umfragen werden auch zu 90-95% von jemandem bezahlt, der natürlich ein entsprechendes ergebnis haben möchte. Daher werden umfrage oft mit solchen und ähnlichen mitteln auf das richtige ergebnis getrimmt.


Sicherlich. Soweit gebe ich dir sogar recht.
Aber wenn ich dann die momentan ca. 1% Bundesbürger in der ePetition erblicke, dann ist das Ergebnis in der Umfrage schon sehr real.

--------
Hier gibt es neues Futter: *Stärkere Zensur gefordert*


----------



## Bucklew (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Sicherlich. Soweit gebe ich dir sogar recht.
> Aber wenn ich dann die momentan ca. 1% Bundesbürger in der ePetition erblicke, dann ist das Ergebnis in der Umfrage schon sehr real.


1% (und vorallem die kritische Masse innerhalb von 4 Tagen) sind für so eine Petition enorm und es zeigt, dass die Bevölkerung nicht willens ist, die Internetsperre anzunehmen. Wer meint, dass das nur ein paar blogger sind, der irrt sich gewaltig.

btw: von den 82.000.000 Bundesbürgern musst du selbstverständlich die nichtwahlberechtigten kinder/jugendlichen unter 18 herausrechnen (14.000.000), was bedeutet, dass es eher 1,5% der wahlberechtigten sind.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> btw: von den 82.000.000 Bundesbürgern musst du selbstverständlich die nichtwahlberechtigten kinder/jugendlichen unter 18 herausrechnen (14.000.000), was bedeutet, dass es eher 1,5% der wahlberechtigten sind.


Oh, ich vergaß...
Aber, dann kommts ja sogar noch ein wenig näher an das Ergebnis der Umfrage. Es wird immer realistischer...


----------



## shizzobi (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Also sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Nur weil nicht Millionen unterschrieben haben , muss man diese Petition nich als Flop verkaufen wollen. In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben auch nur ca 10% unterschrieben.Entweder weil sie schlicht und ergreifend zu faul sind um sich zu registrieren, die Sperren ihnen (traurigerweise) am Arsch vorbeigehn oder (das sind die meisten) weil sie der 
Petitionsseite nicht vertrauen was Datenschutz angeht. Niemand weiss ja wirklich was die mit diesen Daten anstellen sind ja schon Persoenlich weil man ja preisgibt mit name und Anschrift, welche Einstellung man vertritt.

 Warten wirts mal ab, erstens wird der bevoelkerung schon noch aufn Trichter kommen, dass diese seiten abgeschaltet gehoeren. das BKA darf nicht alleinherrscher ueber das dt. Internet werden. Ihm kann man nicht vertrauen sie sind in meinen Augen genauso zwielichtig wie die CIA.

TP: Militante Ermittler


----------



## Kreisverkehr (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Den Gegnern passt das Ergebnis der Umfrage nicht, also wird dem Fragesteller fix Suggestion und fehlerhafte Fragestellung unterstellt, und schon passt es wieder für die Gegner. Diese Methode wird doch bei jeder Umfrage von diejenigen angewandt denen das Ergebnis nicht passt.



An einer Umfrage hätte ich an sich nichts auszusetzen, sofern die Befragung für beide Parteien neutral gehalten wird.

"Befürchten" und "bezweifeln" stehen hier "betonen" und "sinnvoll" und "wirksam" gegenüber.
Dazu der allgemeine Sachverhalt, dass die Fragerichtung in eine bestimmte Richtung gerichtet wird, ist Fakt.

"Die Bundesregierung plant ein Gesetz, welches die Einfuhr von pharmazeutischen Produkten aus dem Ausland per Versand drastisch vereinfacht.
Kritiker befürchten das Eindringen von in Deutschland verschreibungspflichtigen Medikamenten und bezweifeln außerdem die korrekte Dosierung und Qualität der Medikamente. Befürworter betonen dagegen, dass ein solcher Versandhandel
eine sinnvolle und wirksame Maßnahme gegen überteuerte Medikamente und somit Verbraucherschutz darstellt.
Sind sie für ein Verbot des Gesetzes für die einfachere Einfuhr von Medikamenten?"

Kann sich noch jmd. an die Unterschriftenlisten erinnern, die in den Apotheken ausgelegen haben?

Naja, wäre doch ein netter Text, oder? Mein Kritikpunkt an der Umfrage: die Wahl der Verben und der Konjunktiv bei dem Satz über die Kritiker und dagegen der Indikativ bei den Befürwortern. Dies ist eine Suggestion, die in einer objektiven Umfrage nichts zu suchen hat.

Bei Wahlumfragen wird auch nicht suggeriert, sondern nur gefragt: Was würden sie wählen, und nix anderes. Wo bleibt denn hier bitte die Objektivität in Form gleicher Wortwahl und Neutralität?
Informationen werden auch nciht gegeben,..

Übrigens, der zweite Teil hats in sich:

"Was für ein Internet bevorzugen Sie persönlich? Eines, das völlig frei ist von staatlicher Kontrolle - und damit zum Beispiel auch kinderpornographische Darstellungen enthält - oder eines, in dem vom Staat bestimmte strafbare Inhalte auch kontrolliert und gesperrt werden können?"

Natürlich bevorzuge ich *kein* freies (gemeint: rechtsfreies) Internet, sondern es sollen - wie jetzt auch - Gesetze das Internet reglementieren. Und genau das passiert momentan, warum also ändern oder den Leuten das (falsche) Gegenteil erzählen?

Und natürlich bin ich gegen die Sperrung kinderpornographischer Inhalte, da diese - weil illegal - bei geltender Rechtssprechung schwuppdiwupp auf Anfrage gelöscht werden können, wobei hier der Seitenbetreiber die Legalität beweisen muss, damit die Seite nicht gelöscht werden darf.

ABER: Die Art, wie die Sätze ineinander verquickt und sich aufeinander beziehen, machen es für mich unmöglich so zu antworten, wie ich es möchte und es verdreht gleichzeitig die Tatsachen.
Es suggeriert ein unkontroliertes, "böses" Internet, welches keins ist. Da bleibt leider nur eine Antwort möglich und somit ist die Umfrage total sinnlos und unbrauchbar.

Kannst du da - jetzt mal ganz objektiv ohne deine eigene Meinung (die du ja schon sehr deutlich weiter oben geäußert hast) - von einer korrekten Umfrage sprechen? Und wenn du dir als Hilfe nen anderen Text mit der gleichen Formulierung nimmst, um dir nen objektiven Kontext zu schaffen.
Musst du außerdem die Zahl der Unterschriften ins Lächerliche ziehen und mit Bucklew drüber streiten, welche genauen %-Zahlen es jetzt sind?



@ Ole88

Hast du denn mal nen Link und Belege wegen CareChild? Hab spontan nix negatives gehört darüber.
Das  mit den zerstörten Leben kenne ich nur vom BKA und ihren Aktionen a là "Himmel" , "Mikado" etc. ... Unberechtig zerstört, wohlgemerkt.

Tja, Katzen eben. Ich liebe diese Tiere.


----------



## Bucklew (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Wie kannst du da noch von einer guten Umfrage sprechen, die die Kritiker entblöst, wenn du die Beteiligung an der Petition etc. ins lächerliche ziehst (auch wenn Bucklew in dem Fall auch mitmacht)


Wo ziehe ich die Petition ins Lächerliche? Noch dazu wo ich sie gestern selbst mitunterzeichnet habe?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wo ziehe ich die Petition ins Lächerliche? Noch dazu wo ich sie gestern selbst mitunterzeichnet habe?



Halt, nein. Ich hab nicht dich gemeint, sondern Spam_Bot. Und mit dem ins Lächerliche ziehen meine ich das Rumgereite auf den %-Zahlen, auf das du dich aber auch eingelassen hast. Ich schau mal, dass ichs oben besser formuliere.

Wegen der Petition: Dem Freund von mir, der die Peititon sehr gerne unterschreiben würde, hat Angst, dass er durch seine Unterschrift in den Fokus des BKA bei "solchen" Ermittlungen kommen könnte.
So weit ist das Vetrauen in den Staat schon...


----------



## JePe (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Erst einmal möchte ich wissen welche Leute genau befragt wurden(...)



Ein eigentuemliches Begehr von Jemandem, der Anonymitaet, Datenschutz und Meinungsfreiheit zu verteidigen behauptet.



DaStash schrieb:


> (...)und ob diese überhaupt über den "Sachverhalt" informiert waren(...)



Von ein paar tasmanischen Teufeln im australischen Outback abgesehen duerfte die Diskussion wohl an kaum Einem unbemerkt vorbeigegangen sein. Ganz sicher nicht in Deutschland. Angeblich ist das ja auch das Ziel der Veranstaltung - mediale Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. Irgendwie steht sich Deine Argumentation hier selbst im Weg ... ?

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Gesellschaft nicht nur aus "Nerds" besteht und die Meinung der "Noobs" dasselbe Gewicht hat. Ansonsten ist es keine Gesellschaft mehr sondern nur noch ein loses Konstrukt aus vielen kleinen egoistisch motivierten Diktaturen.



DaStash schrieb:


> (...)und dann wäre es durchaus sinnvoll die Umfrage zu wiederholen(...)



So lange, bis das Ergebnis "korrekt" ist?



DaStash schrieb:


> (...)mit neutralen Fragen die keine Gewichtung in ihrer Fragestellung an sich schon in eine Richtung haben.



Weder halte ich die Fragen fuer tendenzioes noch geben sie eine Richtung vor; der Befragte wird im Gegenteil darauf hingewiesen, dass Gegner des Gesetzes es als Zensur empfinden und fuer unwirksam erachten. So viel Distanziertheit ist bei diesem Thema und auch in diesem Thread eher die Ausnahme - die Regel sind Bauchgefuehle und unbewiesene Behauptungen. Zum Beispiel diese hier:



DaStash schrieb:


> Analysen der skandinavischen Sperrlisten haben gezeigt, dass nahezu alle betreffenden Webseiten auf Servern in den USA und Westeuropa liegen. Von daher wäre es leicht möglich, die Betreiber zu verfolgen und die Seiten vom Netz zu nehmen. "Illegale Webseiten lassen sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit abschalten, schneller als jede Sperre wirkt", so Florian Walther, Internet-Sicherheits-Experte vom AK Zensur.



Geh da schau her. "Internet-Sicherheits-Experte". Wo kann man das denn lernen? Wer ist Florian Walther, was hat er fuer fachliche Qualifikationen, die ihn zu solchen Erkenntnissen befaehigen? Wo ist die Quelle fuer seine Behauptung, dass Webseiten mit kindespornographischem Inhalt ueberwiegend in den USA oder Europa gehostet wuerden?

Das sich die Abschaltung einer Webseite mit technischem Minimalaufwand bewerkstelligen liesse, mag zutreffen. Nur ist dies rechtlich ein voellig anderes Kaliber, als die Durchleitung von Inhalten im Geltungsbereich des Gesetzes zu unterbinden und wird dem haeufig die Geographie im Wege stehen. "Schnell" und "einfach" mag allenfalls die Denkweise von Herrn Walther gestrickt sein.

Aber es kommt noch besser: Herr Walther weiss auch von "bezahlten Unterschriftensammlern" zu berichten. Belege hat er leider auch dafuer nicht; falls doch, laesst er sie jedenfalls im Dunkel. Denn der Link fuehrt nur zu abermaligen Hasstiraden und Sprechblasen a la "dubios" und einem Screenshot, der leider nur einen Teil eines Inserates zeigt. Zwar ist da auch von "Belohnungen" die Rede - aber in einem Frame, der eindeutig als Google-Anzeige erkennbar ist. Als Internet-Experte haette Herr Walther das eigentlich bemerken muessen. Meine Theorie ist: er hat es bemerkt. Es ist ihm einfach nur egal, weil das Ergebnis seiner intensiven Recherchen schon feststand, ehe er sich an die Arbeit gemacht hat. Niemand soll sich ungebasht zwischen Herrn Walther und "sein" Internet stellen.



DaStash schrieb:


> ---> Aber dazu müsste man ja Geld in die Hand nehmen um an dem Umstand etwas zu ändern und man hätte nicht so eine schöne Wahlkampfstorie



Euer Gegenentwurf ist also, dass Deutschland amerikanische Webserver abschaltet? Nehmen wir mal einen Augenblick lang an, dass dies moeglich waere (und die Anbieter solcher Inhalte nicht kuenftig nach Indonesien ausweichen oder sich in "Tausch"boersen verkriechen wuerden)- inwieweit wuerde die Abschaltung einer Webseite hoehere Kosten verursachen als ihre Durchleitung zu unterbinden? Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Kosten in beiden Szenarien bei den Providern entstehen? Und weshalb sollte eine Partei sich den "Sieg" nehmen lassen, dass Internet nachweislich von kindespornographischen Inhalten gesaeubert zu haben, wenn das tatsaechlich so einfach und quasi im Vorbeigehen zu erledigen waere?

Viele Fragen.

P. S.



DaStash schrieb:


> Was sagst du direkt zu den *Suggestion*svorwürfen(...)
> (...)Möglichkeit zur Einführung eines neuen, politischen Instrumentes.



Man beachte die Formatierung.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



shizzobi schrieb:


> Also sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Nur weil nicht Millionen unterschrieben haben , muss man diese Petition nich als Flop verkaufen wollen.





Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Musst du außerdem die Zahl der Unterschriften ins Lächerliche ziehen...


Ich habe weder die Zahl der Mitzeicher von der ePetition ins Lächerliche gezogen noch die ePetition als Flop dargestellt. 
>> Und wohlgemerkt! Ich werde auch in Zukunft solche Schlammschlacht-Methoden nicht anwenden <<
Die ePetition diente lediglich zum Vergleich mit dem Ergebnis der Umfrage. Und anhand der Mitzeichneranzahl der ePetition kann man sehr deutlich erkennen dass das Ergebnis der Umfrage völlig realistisch ist.


shizzobi schrieb:


> ...und mit Bucklew drüber streiten, welche genauen %-Zahlen es jetzt sind?


Ich erkennen keinen Streit darin. Es wurde doch nur etwas klargestellt
Oder Bucklew, haben wir uns gestritten?


----------



## DaStash (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Ein eigentuemliches Begehr von Jemandem, der Anonymitaet, Datenschutz und Meinungsfreiheit zu verteidigen behauptet.


 Was hat man denn für ein "objektives" Ergebnis, wenn man beispielsweise in dem Kontext nur Rentner befragen würde?!


> Von ein paar tasmanischen Teufeln im australischen Outback abgesehen duerfte die Diskussion wohl an kaum Einem unbemerkt vorbeigegangen sein. Ganz sicher nicht in Deutschland. Angeblich ist das ja auch das Ziel der Veranstaltung - mediale Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. Irgendwie steht sich Deine Argumentation hier selbst im Weg ... ?


Hier stehts sich gar nichts im Weg. Die sollen mal eher eine Umfrage machen, ob sie glauben das diese Maßnahmen was bringen. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, werden viele nämlich mit Ja antworten, weil sie eben nicht, trotz der medialen Präsenz, über den, ich beschreib es etwas genauer, extra für Dich, "technischen" Sachverhalt aufgeklärt sind.


> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Gesellschaft nicht nur aus "Nerds" besteht und die Meinung der "Noobs" dasselbe Gewicht hat. Ansonsten ist es keine Gesellschaft mehr sondern nur noch ein loses Konstrukt aus vielen kleinen egoistisch motivierten Diktaturen.


 So gesehen sind Politiker auch Nerds. Eine kleine Gruppe die gesellschaftsdiktatorisch Entscheidungen trifft.... Das ist wirklich kein Argument, auf eine Minderheit seine Thesen pro-Umfrage zu stützen.


> So lange, bis das Ergebnis "korrekt" ist?


 Nö, es reicht schon wenn die Fragestellungen korrekt sind.


> Weder halte ich die Fragen fuer tendenzioes noch geben sie eine Richtung vor; der Befragte wird im Gegenteil darauf hingewiesen, dass Gegner des Gesetzes es als Zensur empfinden und fuer unwirksam erachten. So viel Distanziertheit ist bei diesem Thema und auch in diesem Thread eher die Ausnahme -


Also, ich hätte schon ein wenig mehr von Dir erwartet und zumindestens in dem Punkt eine Meinungsübereinstimmung. Aber anscheind wiegen persönliche Ansichten mehr als Fakten und Tatsachen. Ich verweise in dem Zusammenhang nochmal auf die letzte Zusammenfassung von Kreisverkehr, wo er sehr gut aufzeigt, wie und warum diese Umfrage nicht die nötige Objektivität aufweist, "unverfälschte" Daten zu liefern.


> die Regel sind Bauchgefuehle und unbewiesene Behauptungen. Zum Beispiel diese hier:
> Geh da schau her. "Internet-Sicherheits-Experte". Wo kann man das denn lernen? Wer ist Florian Walther, was hat er fuer fachliche Qualifikationen, die ihn zu solchen Erkenntnissen befaehigen? Wo ist die Quelle fuer seine Behauptung, dass Webseiten mit kindespornographischem Inhalt ueberwiegend in den USA oder Europa gehostet wuerden?


 Tja, die Quelle zu seiner Behauptung ist die Sperrliste. Außerdem, dass hatte ich weit früher geschrieben, gab es noch eine andere Quelle die genau das gleiche aufführte. 
Aber um es Dir einfach zu machen und die Authenzität meiner Quelle zu bestätigen, hier der passende Link für die gleiche Feststellung, die ich, wenn du den Thread verfolgen würdest, auch bereits schon gepostet habe.
Zumindest in Bezug auf die Server, die in Deutschland und anderen westlichen Ländern stehen, hat er da - entsprechende internationale Kooperationen vorausgesetzt - völlig recht. Das aber sei laut einer Analyse der skandinavischen Sperrlisten nicht etwa eine Minderzahl der Server, sondern *96 Prozent*, die sich vor allem in den "USA, Australien, Kanada und den Niederlanden" befänden.


> Das sich die Abschaltung einer Webseite mit technischem Minimalaufwand bewerkstelligen liesse, mag zutreffen. Nur ist dies rechtlich ein voellig anderes Kaliber, als die Durchleitung von Inhalten im Geltungsbereich des Gesetzes zu unterbinden und wird dem haeufig die Geographie im Wege stehen. "Schnell" und "einfach" mag allenfalls die Denkweise von Herrn Walther gestrickt sein.


Soll man doch erstmal mit den 96% anfangen. Was man mit den restlichen 4% macht ist eine andere Frage. Ich denke nicht das es in "westlichen" Ländern zu keine Koorperation in dem Punkt kommen würde, verfolgen doch alle die gleichen Ziele, solche Sachen zu unterbinden. Wenn dem nicht so sein sollte, dann wäre das mehr als traurig nur helfen zum Trost dann auch keine Sperrlisten, die kinderleicht umgangen werden können und das eigentliche Problem nur noch weiter verdunkeln und aus den Augen der Öffentlichkeit verschwinden und somit auch den daraus resultierenden politischen Druck verringern. 


> Aber es kommt noch besser: Herr Walther weiss auch von "bezahlten Unterschriftensammlern" zu berichten. Belege hat er leider auch dafuer nicht; falls doch, laesst er sie jedenfalls im Dunkel. Denn der Link fuehrt nur zu abermaligen Hasstiraden und Sprechblasen a la "dubios" und einem Screenshot, der leider nur einen Teil eines Inserates zeigt. Zwar ist da auch von "Belohnungen" die Rede - aber in einem Frame, der eindeutig als Google-Anzeige erkennbar ist. Als Internet-Experte haette Herr Walther das eigentlich bemerken muessen. Meine Theorie ist: er hat es bemerkt. Es ist ihm einfach nur egal, weil das Ergebnis seiner intensiven Recherchen schon feststand, ehe er sich an die Arbeit gemacht hat. Niemand soll sich ungebasht zwischen Herrn Walther und "sein" Internet stellen.


Meine Theorie:
Du versuchst hier von der Kernaussage abzulenken(96%der Server in westlichen Ländern und somit rechtlich belangbar) und schiesst dich statt dess<en auf einen unwichtigeren Punkt ein um von diesem Missstand abzulenken.


> Euer Gegenentwurf ist also, dass Deutschland amerikanische Webserver abschaltet? Nehmen wir mal einen Augenblick lang an, dass dies moeglich waere (und die Anbieter solcher Inhalte nicht kuenftig nach Indonesien ausweichen oder *sich in "Tausch"boersen verkriechen wuerden*)-


 Mal abgesehen das der Hauptumsatz eh nicht über "öffentlich zugängige Webseiten geschieht", was soll die Anbieter denn daran hindern dies zu tun, wenn die seiten nur gesperrt werden?


> inwieweit wuerde die Abschaltung einer Webseite hoehere Kosten verursachen als ihre Durchleitung zu unterbinden?


Die Frage stellt sich nicht, da die einzige wirkliche effektive Methode die Abschaltung ist und nicht eine DNS Sperre, welche in 15 Sekunden umgangen werden kann und "Völlig" nutzlos ist.


> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Kosten in beiden Szenarien bei den Providern entstehen? Und weshalb sollte eine Partei sich den "Sieg" nehmen lassen, dass Internet nachweislich von kindespornographischen Inhalten gesaeubert zu haben, wenn das tatsaechlich so einfach und quasi im Vorbeigehen zu erledigen waere?


Weil es das eben nicht ist. Aber wenn du Symbol und Scheinpolitik befürwortest, dann bitte. Jedem seine Meinung. Ich jedoch kann das so nicht für gut heißen.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Die ePetition diente lediglich zum Vergleich mit dem Ergebnis der Umfrage. Und anhand der Mitzeichneranzahl der ePetition kann man sehr deutlich erkennen dass das Ergebnis der Umfrage völlig realistisch ist.


Weiß du was ich korios finde. Normalerweise wenden sich bei einer Petition ja immer nur die Beführworter und bei einer Umfrage wendet man sich ja an beide Meinungsparteien. Von daher frage ich mich schon, wie man so die Relation der abgegebenen Stimmen der genannten Umfrage und Petition einander gleichstellen kann?! Ergibt doch keinen Sinn oder etwa doch??

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> ... Von ein paar tasmanischen Teufeln im australischen Outback abgesehen duerfte die Diskussion wohl an kaum Einem unbemerkt vorbeigegangen sein. Ganz sicher nicht in Deutschland...


Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Die Mehrheit der Leute, mit denen ich darüber geredet habe, waren über das Thema nicht informiert oder hatten nur am Rande mitbekommen, dass es mal wieder Streit um ein Gesetzentwurf gibt.
Edit: Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich die paar deutsch-tasmanischen Teufel gefunden habe...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Aber es kommt noch besser: Herr Walther weiss auch von "bezahlten Unterschriftensammlern" zu berichten. Belege hat er leider auch dafuer nicht; falls doch, laesst er sie jedenfalls im Dunkel.


Dafür gibts schon eine Quelle: KLICK. *Aber!* Es beweist rein gar nichts ob die Deutsche Kinderhilfe dahintersteckt.
Wie gewohnt, vermutet man es nur:


> Auftraggeber *könnte* die „Deutsche Kinderhilfe“ sein,...


Bis Dato habe ich auch keine News gefunden wo man Beweise liefert das die Deutsche Kinderhilfe darin involviert ist.
Sollte es Beweise dafür geben, dann bitte ich mich darüber zu informieren.

-------------



DaStash schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es wäre und ist ja auch sehr unrealistisch wenn beide Meinungsparteien die ePetition unterzeichnen würden.
Daher habe ich auch nur die Prozentzahl der Sperr-Gegner verglichen.
Um des Friedenswillen vergleiche ich mal fix diese ePetition mit dieser ePetiton. Das gleicht dann alles aus, und wir sind alle zufrieden


----------



## frEnzy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

^^ Den Vergleich habe ich auch schon gezogen 

Wenn man jetzt mal hypotetisch davon ausgehen würde, dass die Summe der Unterzeichner der beiden Petitionen 100% der Wähler wären bzw das Ergebnis einer representativen Umfrage, dann wären 0,275% der Deutschen für eine Sperrung der Seiten und 99,725% gegen die Sperrung. Jetzt müsste man das nur noch schön mit einer reißerischen Überschrift wie "Frau von der Leyen ist geschockt: Über 99% der Deutschen sind gegen ihre Internetsperren" auf die Titelseiten der Zeitungen stellen und... blablabla... seierseierseier 

Wie man sieht, sieht man nichts. Jetzt haben wir aber immerhin wieder ein paar Zahlen mehr ohne Aussagekraft ^^


----------



## DaStash (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Es wäre und ist ja auch sehr unrealistisch wenn beide Meinungsparteien die ePetition unterzeichnen würden.
> Daher habe ich auch nur die Prozentzahl der Sperr-Gegner verglichen.
> Um des Friedenswillen vergleiche ich mal fix diese ePetition mit dieser ePetiton. Das gleicht dann alles aus, und wir sind alle zufrieden



Dann kommt aber das Ergebnis von Frenzy raus.

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

lol!! Man könnte das natürlich auch noch heftiger formulieren: "Über 99% der Deutschen sind Internetliebhaber und für Kinderpornographie im Interet"  Na, wenn das mal nicht für die Bild-Titelseite reicht, was denn dann???


----------



## DaStash (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das wäre dann eine typische Pofalla-Interpretation. 

A pros pros Pofalla.....  (Nur mal zur Diskussionsauflockerung)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAiZ...BF0FA9F0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=31

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Die ePetition diente lediglich zum Vergleich mit dem Ergebnis der Umfrage. Und anhand der Mitzeichneranzahl der ePetition kann man sehr deutlich erkennen dass das Ergebnis der Umfrage völlig realistisch ist.


Soweit ich weiß wurden bei der Umfrage 1000 Leute befragt. 92% bedeuten also 920 Leute, im Vergleich dazu gut 90.000 Befürworter der ePetition. Das sagt im Grunde schon alles


----------



## frEnzy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das sagt leider gar nichts aus weil es kein Verhältnis zwischen abgegebener Stimmenzahl und... ja... was eigentlich? Aller Deutschen über 18? Oder den Deutschen ab 16? Oder pro Internetanschluss? Oder Internetuser? Bei der Umfrage weiß man immerhin, wie viele gefragt worden sind. Bei der Petition sieht man nur die Seite, die zugestimmt hat. Wie viele da nicht zugestimmt haben _(sei es, weil sie für die Sperren sind, nichts von der Petition wussten oder es ihnen zu ansträngend bzw. zu heikel war, dort zu unterschreiben oder aus was für Gründen auch immer)_ weiß man aber nicht. In diesem Zuge die andere Petition zu nennen, die für die Sperren wirbt, scheint mir nicht ganz fair zu sein, weil von der garantiert noch weniger wissen.


----------



## JePe (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was hat man denn für ein "objektives" Ergebnis, wenn man beispielsweise in dem Kontext nur Rentner befragen würde?!



Wiegt die Meinung von Rentner denn weniger schwer?



DaStash schrieb:


> Die sollen mal eher eine Umfrage machen, ob sie glauben das diese Maßnahmen was bringen. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, werden viele nämlich mit Ja antworten, weil sie eben nicht, trotz der medialen Präsenz, über den, ich beschreib es etwas genauer, extra für Dich, "technischen" Sachverhalt aufgeklärt sind.



Es ist nicht noetig, extra fuer mich praezise zu sein. Praezision sollte, zumal bei einem heiklen Thema wie diesem, den Normalzustand darstellen. Und haeufig ist eben das Gegenteil der Fall.

Ansonsten ist das Argument so loechrig wie ein Schweizer Kaese. Geht es darum, die Sperrung auf DNS-Ebene als unwirksam abzutun, wird argumentiert, dies sei mit Minimalaufwand zu umgehen. Daran, dass dies nur bedingt richtig ist und der Aufruf von IP´s fehlschlaegt, wenn ein virtueller Webserver aufgerufen werden soll, wird wenig Anstoss genommen. Soll jedoch ein Umfrageergebnis gebasht werden, wird eine 180 Grad-Wende hingelegt und so getan, als wuesste kaum ein Deutscher, was ueberhaupt ein Browser sei. Was stimmt denn nun?

Ach ja. Auch IP´s kann man blacklisten. Da es da im Gegensatz zu DNS keine Propagationsphase gibt, geht das nicht nur einfacher, sondern sogar noch schneller.



DaStash schrieb:


> So gesehen sind Politiker auch Nerds. Eine kleine Gruppe die gesellschaftsdiktatorisch Entscheidungen trifft....



Nahezu allen Umfragen nach zu urteilen, haben sie diesmal das Gros der Gesellschaft hinter sich. Und ganz gleich, wie laut Ihr auch wehklagt und in welche staatsparanoiden Phantastereien Ihr Euch noch hineinsteigern werdet - am Ende werdet Ihr das Votum der Mehrheit ertragen muessen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Nö, es reicht schon wenn die Fragestellungen korrekt sind.
> Also, ich hätte schon ein wenig mehr von Dir erwartet und zumindestens in dem Punkt eine Meinungsübereinstimmung. Aber anscheind wiegen persönliche Ansichten mehr als Fakten und Tatsachen. Ich verweise in dem Zusammenhang nochmal auf die letzte Zusammenfassung von Kreisverkehr, wo er sehr gut aufzeigt, wie und warum diese Umfrage nicht die nötige Objektivität aufweist, "unverfälschte" Daten zu liefern.



Er hat (s)eine Meinung dazu vorgetragen. Es ist aber nicht meine Meinung. Macht das seine Meinung nun mehr und meine weniger richtig?



DaStash schrieb:


> Tja, die Quelle zu seiner Behauptung ist die Sperrliste. Außerdem, dass hatte ich weit früher geschrieben, gab es noch eine andere Quelle die genau das gleiche aufführte.



Wo kann ich die einsehen? Nirgends? Wieso kann er es dann? Ist es dieselbe, die das BKA verwendet?

Fragen ueber Fragen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Aber um es Dir einfach zu machen und die Authenzität meiner Quelle zu bestätigen, hier der passende Link für die gleiche Feststellung, die ich, wenn du den Thread verfolgen würdest, auch bereits schon gepostet habe.
> Zumindest in Bezug auf die Server, die in Deutschland und anderen westlichen Ländern stehen, hat er da - entsprechende internationale Kooperationen vorausgesetzt - völlig recht. Das aber sei laut einer Analyse der skandinavischen Sperrlisten nicht etwa eine Minderzahl der Server, sondern *96 Prozent*, die sich vor allem in den "USA, Australien, Kanada und den Niederlanden" befänden.



Ich sehe da dieselbe Behauptung und erneut keine nachpruefbare Quelle? Ansonsten auch hier die Frage - ist es dieselbe Liste, die das BKA verwendet? Ja? Woher weisst Du das? Nein? Welche Relevanz hat dieses "Argument" dann ueberhaupt?



DaStash schrieb:


> Soll man doch erstmal mit den 96% anfangen.



Meinst Du die 96 Prozent ueberwiegend in den USA, Kanada und den Niederlanden? Die entziehen sich seit Kriegsende unserem Zugriff respektive haben sich nie in diesem befunden.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das es in "westlichen" Ländern zu keine Koorperation in dem Punkt kommen würde, verfolgen doch alle die gleichen Ziele, solche Sachen zu unterbinden.



Weisst Du, wie lange die EU-Mitglieder um eine grenzueberschreitende Ahndung von Verkehrsdelikten ringen?



DaStash schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen das der Hauptumsatz eh nicht über "öffentlich zugängige Webseiten geschieht", was soll die Anbieter denn daran hindern dies zu tun, wenn die seiten nur gesperrt werden?



Was hindert sie daran, wenn die Webserver abgeschaltet werden?



DaStash schrieb:


> Weil es das eben nicht ist. Aber wenn du Symbol und Scheinpolitik befürwortest, dann bitte. Jedem seine Meinung. Ich jedoch kann das so nicht für gut heißen.



In einem anderen Thread hast Du die Begrenzung von Managergehaeltern und eine Reichensteuer -Symbolpolitik pur!- beklatscht. Ist hier zwar nicht das Thema - aber ich finde es schon interessant, wie flexibel viele ihr individuelles Wertesystem gestaltet haben.


----------



## frEnzy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Wiegt die Meinung von Rentner denn weniger schwer?


Nö, aber das Ergebnis ist dann nicht representativ, wenn nur eine bestimmte Gruppe der Bevölkerung gefragt wurde.



JePe schrieb:


> Ach ja. Auch IP´s kann man blacklisten. Da es da im Gegensatz zu DNS keine Propagationsphase gibt, geht das nicht nur einfacher, sondern sogar noch schneller.


Aber hinter einer IP können verschiedene Server hängen. So könnte viel mehr als das eigentlich gewollte gesperrt werden.



JePe schrieb:


> ...am Ende werdet Ihr das Votum der Mehrheit ertragen muessen.


Wessen Mehrheit? Der Mehrheit der Politiker? Mag sein, ist ja im Prinzip auch richtig so. Das kann halt nur leider problematisch sein, wenn denen die Wiederwahl wichtiger ist, als eine gute aber vielleicht unbequeme Lösung.



JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten auch hier die Frage - ist es dieselbe Liste, die das BKA verwendet? Ja? Woher weisst Du das? Nein? Welche Relevanz hat dieses "Argument" dann ueberhaupt?


Es geht dabei doch vor allem ums Prinzip! Es darf keiner polizeilichen Behörde wie dem BKA die Macht gegeben werden, alles im Internet zu zensieren. Klar, noch steht im Gesetzentwurf, dass nur KiPo gesperrt werden darf. Die Betohnung liegt hierbau auf dem "noch" denn die ersten schreien ja bereits nach einer Ausweitung.



JePe schrieb:


> Meinst Du die 96 Prozent ueberwiegend in den USA, Kanada und den Niederlanden? Die entziehen sich seit Kriegsende unserem Zugriff respektive haben sich nie in diesem befunden.


Welchen Krieg meinst du? Egal, in der Regel sollte eine Email an den Provider des Servers reichen. Vor allem, wenn in CC die jeweils für das Land zuständige Behörde/Polizeistation gesetzt wurde. Da braucht man keinen direkten Zugriff.



JePe schrieb:


> Weisst Du, wie lange die EU-Mitglieder um eine grenzueberschreitende Ahndung von Verkehrsdelikten ringen?


Jupp, die EU ist lahmarschig und nur bei Dingen, die größeren Widerspruch provozieren könnten fix. Alles andere muss überbürokratisch geregelt werden.



JePe schrieb:


> Was hindert sie daran, wenn die Webserver abgeschaltet werden?


Nichts. Aber dann sind die Daten auf dem einen Server weg statt nur mit einem Stoppschild zugehängt.



JePe schrieb:


> In einem anderen Thread hast Du die Begrenzung von Managergehaeltern und eine Reichensteuer -Symbolpolitik pur!- beklatscht. Ist hier zwar nicht das Thema - aber ich finde es schon interessant, wie flexibel viele ihr individuelles Wertesystem gestaltet haben.


Kommt halt immer aufs Thema an, für welche Seite man sich entscheidet. Ich habe nichts gegen die Begrenzung der Gehälter. Aber mir ist es auch egal, so lange die Gehälter nicht aus öffentlichen Geldern bezahlt werden. Viel mieser finde ich ja, dass der Steuerzahler gerade für den Mist der Manager und Banker und Politiker bezahlen muss, ohne dass die zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Aber das ist nun wirklich ein anderes Thema 

Edit: Ach ja, ich war mal so frei und habe aus meiner Sicht geantwortet obwohl ich gar nicht gefragt war ^^


----------



## DaStash (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Wiegt die Meinung von Rentner denn weniger schwer?


Nein, aber sie wäre in dem Fall nicht representativ.


> Ansonsten ist das Argument so loechrig wie ein Schweizer Kaese. Geht es darum, die Sperrung auf DNS-Ebene als unwirksam abzutun, wird argumentiert, dies sei mit Minimalaufwand zu umgehen.


Richtig


> Daran, dass dies nur bedingt richtig ist und der Aufruf von IP´s fehlschlaegt, wenn ein virtueller Webserver aufgerufen werden soll, wird wenig Anstoss genommen. Soll jedoch ein Umfrageergebnis gebasht werden, wird eine 180 Grad-Wende hingelegt und so getan, als wuesste kaum ein Deutscher, was ueberhaupt ein Browser sei. Was stimmt denn nun?


 Wer behauptet denn sowas? Als Beispiel wurde angeführt das gar nicht erkennbar sei wer befragt wurde. Und wenn es als Beispiel gesehen nur Rentner sind, dann ist das eben nicht representativ, da sie sich nicht mit solchen techniken auskennen. K. A. was daran nicht zu verstehen ist.


> Ach ja. Auch IP´s kann man blacklisten. Da es da im Gegensatz zu DNS keine Propagationsphase gibt, geht das nicht nur einfacher, sondern sogar noch schneller.


 Das wäre technisch gesehen äußerst mühesam, müsste man sich doch so direkt an jeden einzelnen Provider richten und kann keine "allgemeingülltigen" Sperrlisten veranlassen.


> Nahezu allen Umfragen nach zu urteilen, haben sie diesmal das Gros der Gesellschaft hinter sich. Und ganz gleich, wie laut Ihr auch wehklagt und in welche staatsparanoiden Phantastereien Ihr Euch noch hineinsteigern werdet - am Ende werdet Ihr das Votum der Mehrheit ertragen muessen.


 Das ist ein Punkt wo es sich abermals nicht mehr lohnt mit Dir weiterzudiskutieren, wenn du zum wiederholten Male, wie eigentlich in jedem Thread, ausschliesslich darauf bedacht bist, Meinungen und Ansichten Anderer stets abzutun und zu diffarmieren. 


> Er hat (s)eine Meinung dazu vorgetragen. Es ist aber nicht meine Meinung. Macht das seine Meinung nun mehr und meine weniger richtig?


Seit wann sprichst du über Dich in der dritten Person? Ich habe mich direkt auf eine Aussage von Dir bezogen. Und wenn du diese Suggestionsumfrage befürwortest und nicht beeinflussendes daran erkennen kannst, dann fasse ich das als Antwort auf meine Feststellung auf. 


> Wo kann ich die einsehen? Nirgends? Wieso kann er es dann? Ist es dieselbe, die das BKA verwendet?


1.) Tja, da benennst du ja ein wichtiges Problem. Das man die Liste nicht so ohne weiteres öffentlich einsehen kann.
2.) Was spielt das für eine Rolle welche das BKA nutzt? Als Pro-Argument zur Einführung dieser Zensurmaßnahme werden ja auch die anderen Länder, wie zum Beipspiel die skandinavischen, herangezogen. 
Demnach dürftest du dem Argument auch keinen Glauben schenken. Viel bleibt dann im Übrigen als Pro-Argument nicht mehr übrig. 


> Ich sehe da dieselbe Behauptung und erneut keine nachpruefbare Quelle? Ansonsten auch hier die Frage - ist es dieselbe Liste, die das BKA verwendet? Ja? Woher weisst Du das? Nein? Welche Relevanz hat dieses "Argument" dann ueberhaupt?


Gut, wenn du Wert darauf legst solltest du aber auch vom Prinzip her gegen diese Zensurmaßnahme sein, weil man ebenso wenig "nachweislich" belegen kann, dass die Maßnahme etwas gegen KiPo unternimmt. Eher im Gegenteil. Gründe etc. wurden hierzu ja schon zu Genüge genannt.


> Meinst Du die 96 Prozent ueberwiegend in den USA, Kanada und den Niederlanden? Die entziehen sich seit Kriegsende unserem Zugriff respektive haben sich nie in diesem befunden.


Als Pro-Argument kam doch immer, dass man dier Server ja eh nicht belangen kann, da diese ja in den Rechtsfreien Räumen stehen und man dort keinen rechtsstaatlichen Zugriff hat. Diese Tatsachen belegen das genaue Gegenteil und das wollte ich auch kommunizieren. Hör endlich auf von dem Kern dieses Argumentes hinzu Nebensächlichkeiten, um die es gar nicht ging, abzulenken.


> Weisst Du, wie lange die EU-Mitglieder um eine grenzueberschreitende Ahndung von Verkehrsdelikten ringen?


 Nö, spielt aber auch keine Rolle. Jedes Land für sich hat nach den Zahlen die Möglichkeit, die Server rechtssaatlich abschalten zu lassen.


> In einem anderen Thread hast Du die Begrenzung von Managergehaeltern und eine Reichensteuer -Symbolpolitik pur!- beklatscht. Ist hier zwar nicht das Thema - aber ich finde es schon interessant, wie flexibel viele ihr individuelles Wertesystem gestaltet haben.


Was soll das denn bitte schön für ein Argument sein? Was kommt als nächstes, Körperwitze oder Ähnliches?? 

Ich weeiß auch gar nicht was du jetzt damit sagen willst aber ja, ich empfinde beide Sachen als unwirksam um das jeweilige Problem anzugehen und schlussfolgere aus der Offensichtlichkeit heraus, dass es sich dann "für mich" nur um Symbolpolitik" oder um blinden politischen Aktionismus handelt.

Mich würde mal interessieren aus welchen Gründen du eigentlich für diese Zensurmaßnahme bist. Dann können wir uns ja gerne über diese Punkte genau unterhalten. Aber auf solch eine Sissifuß Debatte, wo du immer um den eigentlichen Kern der Argumente herrumdebattiertst, hab ich keine Lust mehr JePe. 



frEnzy schrieb:


> Edit: Ach ja, ich war mal so frei und habe aus meiner Sicht geantwortet obwohl ich gar nicht gefragt war ^^


Passt ja. Deckt sich hervorragend mit meinen Ansichten. 


MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Wiegt die Meinung von Rentner denn weniger schwer?



Nein, überhaupt nicht. Nur sind diese meinst unterdurschnittlich informiert und somit leichter manipulierbar.



JePe schrieb:


> Geht es darum, die Sperrung auf DNS-Ebene als unwirksam abzutun, wird argumentiert, dies sei mit Minimalaufwand zu umgehen. Daran, dass dies nur bedingt richtig ist und der Aufruf von IP´s fehlschlaegt, wenn ein virtueller Webserver aufgerufen werden soll, wird wenig Anstoss genommen. Soll jedoch ein Umfrageergebnis gebasht werden, wird eine 180 Grad-Wende hingelegt und so getan, als wuesste kaum ein Deutscher, was ueberhaupt ein Browser sei. Was stimmt denn nun?



Hier misst du mit zweierlei Maß. Derjenige, der diese Sperre umgehen will, tippt in youtube "internetsperre" ein und bekommt dann gleich Videos geliefert, wie mans umgehen kann.

Allerdings sind die meisten Leute - auch und gerade Studenten - teils aus Zeitgründen oder Unlust erschreckend wenig informiert und hinterfragen leider kaum. Hier kann man also schnell mal ein "ja" für die Sperren erhaschen, ohne dass diese Menschen überhaupt mit dem Thema vertraut wären oder eine eigene Meinung dazu gebildet haben.



JePe schrieb:


> Ach ja. Auch IP´s kann man blacklisten. Da es da im Gegensatz zu DNS keine Propagationsphase gibt, geht das nicht nur einfacher, sondern sogar noch schneller.



Hab ich schon erlebt und auch sowas kann man umgehen, aber ist auch egal. Ein Server, viele Seiten. Das Problem dahinter wurde ja schon genannt.




JePe schrieb:


> Nahezu allen Umfragen nach zu urteilen, haben sie diesmal das Gros der Gesellschaft hinter sich. Und ganz gleich, wie laut Ihr auch wehklagt und in welche staatsparanoiden Phantastereien Ihr Euch noch hineinsteigern werdet - am Ende werdet Ihr das Votum der Mehrheit ertragen muessen.



Bleib mal sachlich und lass diese Unterstellungen.
Und ja, genau deswegen sollten die Leute umfangreich - auch außerhalb des Mediums Internet - darüber mit Fakten informiert werden und nciht nur mit nem kleinen Randverweis in der Tagesschau.



JePe schrieb:


> Wo kann ich die einsehen? Nirgends? Wieso kann er es dann? Ist es dieselbe, die das BKA verwendet?



Die Liste wurde mal bei wikileaks veröffentlicht, Links darauf dürften evtl sogar illegal sein, daher lass ichs mal.
Aber ja, das BKA wird solche Listen auch übernehmen und solltest du nicht auch aus den Fehlern anderer lernen?



JePe schrieb:


> Fragen ueber Fragen.



Deren Antworten du hier lesen kannst...



JePe schrieb:


> Ich sehe da dieselbe Behauptung und erneut keine nachpruefbare Quelle? Ansonsten auch hier die Frage - ist es dieselbe Liste, die das BKA verwendet? Ja? Woher weisst Du das? Nein? Welche Relevanz hat dieses "Argument" dann ueberhaupt?



Siehe oben. Das BKA wird hier mit den anderen Ländern kooperieren und auch deren Listen übernehmen und umgekehrt. Siehe die Beispiele aus Australien, wo ein Zahnarzt und Homosexuellenseiten gesperrt wurden. 



JePe schrieb:


> Meinst Du die 96 Prozent ueberwiegend in den USA, Kanada und den Niederlanden? Die entziehen sich seit Kriegsende unserem Zugriff respektive haben sich nie in diesem befunden.



Witzig, dass du hier auf frühere Kriege anspielst. Trägt nur nichts zu dem Thema bei und hat keine Stichhaltigkeit.



JePe schrieb:


> Weisst Du, wie lange die EU-Mitglieder um eine grenzueberschreitende Ahndung von Verkehrsdelikten ringen?



Na, den Unterschied gefunden? Um in einem anderen Land anzurufen, den Serverbetreiber auf die Illegalität aufmerksam machen braucht definitiv kein Rechtshilfeabkommen, sondern erst, wenn der Täter ausgeliefet werden soll.




JePe schrieb:


> Was hindert sie daran, wenn die Webserver abgeschaltet werden?



Aja, du willst keine Abschaltung weil sinnlos, aber die Sperren, die noch weniger Sinn machen dann doch wieder?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Bezüglich der Umfrage muss ich zugeben das Ihr wohl doch Recht habt.
Mogis hat auch eine Umfrage durch Infratest durchführen lassen:
Netzsperren: 90 Prozent gegen Internet-Sperrungen, nicht dafür | Digital | Nachrichten auf ZEIT ONLINE
Kommt aber bitte jetzt nicht mit - wir habens dir ja gesagt. Ich geb es ja zu. Es war dumm zu Glauben...
Ich werde wohl in Zukunft keiner einzigen Umfrage mehr Glauben schenken, egal wie das Ergebnis lautet.


----------



## frEnzy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hab ich d... ^^ Schön, dass jemand den "Gegenbeweis" angetreten ist. Und Umfragen generell nicht zu glauben ist übertrieben, würde ich sagen. Man sollte aber immer hinterfragen, wer die Auftraggeber sind und vor allem wie gefragt wurde. Aber Schwamm drüber. Viel wichtiger ist jetzt, dass diese Umfrage bzw. das daraus abzulesene Ergebnis an die breite Öffentlichkeit kommt.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Umfrage muss ich zugeben das Ihr wohl doch Recht habt.
> [...]
> Kommt aber bitte jetzt nicht mit - wir habens dir ja gesagt. Ich geb es ja zu. Es war dumm zu Glauben...



Die Macht der Suggestion darf nicht unterschätzt werden, was man an diesem Beispiel sehr deutlich sieht.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl in Zukunft keiner einzigen Umfrage mehr Glauben schenken, egal wie das Ergebnis lautet.



Naja, Wahlumfragen würde ich noch jederzeit glauben, da das nicht von der Fragestellung abhängt.
Es gibt auch andere Umfragen, bei denen auf die persönliche Meinung zu bestimmten Fragen/Werbungungen Bezug genommen wird. Hier kann man sich das schon mal anschauen 

Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast, trifft leider auch für manche Umfragen zu.


----------



## DaStash (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Umfrage muss ich zugeben das Ihr wohl doch Recht habt.
> Mogis hat auch eine Umfrage durch Infratest durchführen lassen:
> Netzsperren: 90 Prozent gegen Internet-Sperrungen, nicht dafür | Digital | Nachrichten auf ZEIT ONLINE
> *Kommt aber bitte jetzt nicht mit - wir habens dir ja gesagt. Ich geb es ja zu. Es war dumm zu Glauben...*
> Ich werde wohl in Zukunft keiner einzigen Umfrage mehr Glauben schenken, egal wie das Ergebnis lautet.


Nö, is doch ok. Kann ja mal passieren. 

MfG


----------



## JePe (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Nö, aber das Ergebnis ist dann nicht representativ, wenn nur eine bestimmte Gruppe der Bevölkerung gefragt wurde.



Das ist 1. eine Behauptung, 2. das latente Risiko bei jeder Umfrage (deshalb wurden wohl auch Wahlen eingefuehrt) und mindert 3. das Gewicht der Meinung dieser Bevoelkerungsgruppe nicht. Womit der Punkt fuer mich auch totdiskutiert ist, weil Ihr ihn offensichtlich ohnehin nicht verstehen wollt.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Wessen Mehrheit?



Die Mehrheit der Deutschen? Auch die kann sich zwar irren - nur glaube ich das im konkreten Fall nicht.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Es darf keiner polizeilichen Behörde wie dem BKA die Macht gegeben werden, alles im Internet zu zensieren.



Diese Macht hat sie auch nicht. Worauf Dein unerschuetterlicher Glaube gruendet, sie wuerde eine solche Macht anstreben, ist mir ein vollkommenes Raetsel.

*Versuch* wenigstens mal, es so zu betrachten - da gibt es also angeblich eine Behoerde in Deutschland, die die Demokratie auszuhoehlen und Zensur voranzutreiben sucht. Warum plagt sich diese Behoerde mit dem parlamentarischen Apparat ab? Warum *macht* die das nicht einfach?

Von der Frage nach der Motivation mal ganz zu schweigen.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Klar, noch steht im Gesetzentwurf, dass nur KiPo gesperrt werden darf. Die Betohnung liegt hierbau auf dem "noch" denn die ersten schreien ja bereits nach einer Ausweitung.



Das nennt man, Trommelwirbel: Meinungsfreiheit. Wer der Meinung ist, dass auch Seiten, die gegen das Urheberrecht verstossen oder Anleitungen zum Bombenbau oder Fotos aus dem Gaesteklo von Frau Merkel feilbieten, auf eine Sperrliste gehoeren, darf dies in diesem Land frei aussprechen. Ob jede Narretei, die sendungsbewusste Politiker ersinnen, hernach auch zur Ausfuehrung gelangt, steht auf einem voellig anderen Blatt. Weshalb das auch in die schon erwaehnte Kategorie "Bauchgefuehle" faellt.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Egal, in der Regel sollte eine Email an den Provider des Servers reichen. Vor allem, wenn in CC die jeweils für das Land zuständige Behörde/Polizeistation gesetzt wurde.



Noe. Nur weil irgendein Heiopei mir eine denunzierende eMail mit Kopie an Gott-weiss-wen schickt, klemme ich noch lange keine Server ab. Stoererhaftung tritt erst dann ein, wenn ich von einem Delikt Kenntnis erlange und es mir moeglich und den Umstaenden nach zuzumuten ist, dieses zu unterbinden. Und "mal eben" auf Zuruf den gehosteten Content checken kann ich als Provider ebensowenig wie der Brieftraeger "mal eben" in das Einschreiben an Tante Erna hineinschauen kann, nur weil deren Nachbar da was laeuten gehoert hat. Meistens ist das naemlich nur die Kirche, die man besser im Dorf gelassen haette ...



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Nein, überhaupt nicht. Nur sind diese meinst unterdurschnittlich informiert und somit leichter manipulierbar.



Ach so ist das. Rentner sind doof, Russen Saeufer, Polen Autodiebe und Tuerken stinken nach Knoblauch?

Ich wuerde sie vor allem fuer lebenserfahren halten.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erlebt und auch sowas kann man umgehen, aber ist auch egal.



Allerdings ist das dann schon deutlich komplizierter.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Bleib mal sachlich und lass diese Unterstellungen.



Was fuer "Unterstellungen" meinst Du? Das heute Seiten mit kindespornographischem Material, morgen solche mit Urheberrechtsverstoessen und in einer Woche solche mit "regimekritischen" Aeusserungen auf einer schwarzen Liste landen werden, so wie es hier im Thread schon unwidersprochen orakelt wurde? Das sind Unterstellungen. Haltlos und an der Grenze zur Infantilitaet.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Witzig, dass du hier auf frühere Kriege anspielst. Trägt nur nichts zu dem Thema bei und hat keine Stichhaltigkeit.



Mag sein. Allerdings hilft etwas Zynismus, diesen Thread hier auszuhalten. Und Bezug zum Thema hat der Einwand durchaus: USA, Kanada, Niederlande. Alles kein deutsches Hoheitsgebiet; alles, was hier gehostet wird, entzieht sich der deutschen Justiz. Und genau an dieser Stelle wird die Zahlenklauberei auch zum Boomerang - ca. (jeder kolportiert da andere Zahlen) 96 Prozent aller gelisteten kindespornographischen Inhalte befinden sich vorgeblich in diesen Staaten und koennen von deutschen Strafverfolgungsbehoerden nicht abgeschaltet werden. Im Link zu ZEIT ONLINE war gar nur von einem Server die Rede, der mit 99.5-prozentiger Wahrscheinlichkeit in Norddeutschland stehen soll. Den zu finden das BKA vorgeblich zu doof ist ("moeglicherweise benutzen die nur Windows").



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Um in einem anderen Land anzurufen, den Serverbetreiber auf die Illegalität aufmerksam machen braucht definitiv kein Rechtshilfeabkommen, sondern erst, wenn der Täter ausgeliefet werden soll.



Deine Naivitaet ist wirklich erschuetternd. Glaubst Du wirklich, irgendein Hoster auf den niederlaendischen Antillen macht einen Finger krumm, nur weil irgendwer aus not so good old Germany ihn anruft und ihm Schauermaeren ueber bei ihm gehosteten Content erzaehlt?

Er wird den Hoerer auflegen und sich den naechsten Schirmchendrink bestellen. Und das geht letztlich auch voellig in Ordnung. Wuerdest Du wollen, dass Deine hier in Deutschland gehostete Webseite abgeschaltet wird, weil ein Mullah aus Teheran bei 1&1 angerufen und wegen Beleidigung Allahs durch einen nackten Hintern mit einer Fatwa gedroht hat?



DaStash schrieb:


> Das wäre technisch gesehen äußerst mühesam(...)



Nein, es waere technisch einfacher, weil ein Zwischenschritt entfaellt.



DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) Tja, da benennst du ja ein wichtiges Problem. Das man die Liste nicht so ohne weiteres öffentlich einsehen kann.



Erstens waere das aus ermittlungstaktischer Sicht wohl irgendwie kontraproduktiv und zweitens praktisch ausgesprochen sinnbefreit - weil die Domains ja ohnehin nicht erreichbar waeren. Scheint mir eher logisch und in der Natur der Sache begruendet denn ein Problem zu sein.



DaStash schrieb:


> 2.) Was spielt das für eine Rolle welche das BKA nutzt?



Pardon?! Ohne zu wissen, was auf dieser Liste steht, ist jede Prozentzahl, die hier genannt wird, ausschliesslich spekulativ.



DaStash schrieb:


> Als Pro-Argument kam doch immer, dass man dier Server ja eh nicht belangen kann, da diese ja in den Rechtsfreien Räumen stehen und man dort keinen rechtsstaatlichen Zugriff hat. Diese Tatsachen belegen das genaue Gegenteil und das wollte ich auch kommunizieren. Hör endlich auf von dem Kern dieses Argumentes hinzu Nebensächlichkeiten, um die es gar nicht ging, abzulenken.



Nach den von Euch verbissen verteidigten Zahlen steht das Gros der Server eben *nicht* in Deutschland (sondern in den USA, Kanada und den Niederlanden). Punkt, Schluss, Aus. Es besteht damit *keine* Moeglichkeit fuer die deutschen Strafverfolgungsbehoerden, gegen diese vorzugehen. Punkt, Schluss, Aus. Du & Co. suggerieren hier, man muesse ja nur wollen und dann waere das Internet morgen so sauber, als haette Meister Proper den Wischmop ausgepackt. Das ist *nicht* wahr und wird nicht davon wahrer dass Ihr es gebetsmuehlenartig wiederholt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren aus welchen Gründen du eigentlich für diese Zensurmaßnahme bist.



Die Sperrung von offensichtlich rechtswidrigen Inhalten (ueber die derjenige, der sie aufzurufen versucht, ja durch ein plakatives "Stopp"-Schild informiert wird) subsummiere ich nicht als Zensur; sie enthaelt keine "Informationen" vor, die von irgendeiner Relevanz fuer demokratische Prozesse sind. Die reisserische Vokabel von der Zensur wird hier in fahrlaessiger Weise entwertet, bagatellisiert und vor den Karren der eigenen Interessen gespannt.

Weshalb ich dafuer bin? Weil es in einer Gesellschaft auch so etwas wie einen ethischen Mindestkonsens geben sollte. Wenn eine Gesellschaft Dinge wie Kindespornographie weitgehend einhellig aechtet ergibt es keinen Sinn, derlei dennoch verfuegbar belassen zu wollen und dies als Akt der Freiheit zu verklaeren. Ein "Stopp"-Schild verhindert keinen einzigen Kindesmissbrauch, richtig. Aber es lenkt nicht vom Problem ab, sondern schafft ein Symbol (einer von sehr wenigen Anlaessen, wo ich ausdruecklich fuer Symbole bin) fuer das Problem, ohne dass das Problem selbst gezeigt wird. Ich muss einem missbrauchten Kind seine Wuerde nicht noch ein weiteres Mal nehmen, indem ich seinen Missbrauch sehe.

EOD.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Das ist 1. eine Behauptung, 2. das latente Risiko bei jeder Umfrage (deshalb wurden wohl auch Wahlen eingefuehrt) und mindert 3. das Gewicht der Meinung dieser Bevoelkerungsgruppe nicht. Womit der Punkt fuer mich auch totdiskutiert ist, weil Ihr ihn offensichtlich ohnehin nicht verstehen wollt.



Meine Meinung: Infratest geht ja nicht ins Altersheim um ihre 1000 Leute zusammenzubekommen, sondern wählt halt im Telefonbuch etc. eine möglichst repräsentative Gruppe aus, die möglichst aus allen Teilen der Bevölkerung kommen sollte. Somit ist eine solche Umfrage theoretisch in Ordnung, wenn nicht die Fragestellung nur eine Antwortmöglichkeit offen lässt. Spam_Bot hat ja hier die Gegenumfrage gepostet, was den Faktor der Fragestellung hervorhebt.




JePe schrieb:


> Diese Macht hat sie auch nicht.



Das BKA erstellt die Listen, diese sind geheim und dürfen nicht überprüft werden. Wenn eine "saubere" Seite nun - wie in Australien - draufkommt, merkt man das unter Umständen zu spät, und der Ruf wurde ruiniert. 
Achtung Beispiel: Ein Kinderarzt hat eine eigene Seite, und die Besucher (Patienten) wollen diese Seite ansurfen: Stoppschild wegen Kinderpornographie. Ich glaube kaum, dass die Patienten dann noch so gerne zu diesem Arzt mit ihren Kindern gehen...



JePe schrieb:


> da gibt es also angeblich eine Behoerde in Deutschland, die die Demokratie auszuhoehlen und Zensur voranzutreiben sucht. Warum plagt sich diese Behoerde mit dem parlamentarischen Apparat ab? Warum *macht* die das nicht einfach?



Weil unsere Verfassung noch existiert und somit auch das BKA sich daran halten müsste. Alles auf einmal ist halt unmöglich und auch für die Bevölkerung nicht hinnehmbar.
Salamitaktik nennt sich das und wurde schon erfolgreich angewendet bei anderen Themen.




JePe schrieb:


> Ach so ist das. Rentner sind doof, Russen Saeufer, Polen Autodiebe und Tuerken stinken nach Knoblauch?



Habe ich nie gesagt und die Vorurteile brauchst du mir nicht unterstellen. 

1. Ich habe keinen herausgepickt, sondern alle gemeint.
2. Geh raus, frag die Leute, was sie über das Thema wissen. So ziemlich jeder, den ich dazu gefragt hab, wusste nichts. Den meisten ist es auch egal, hauptsache das Hobby ist nicht in Gefahr.

Da ist vom Studenten bis zum Renter alles dabei gewesen und so ziemlich keinen interessiert das Thema.



JePe schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das dann schon deutlich komplizierter.


Bestreite ich auch nicht.




JePe schrieb:


> Was fuer "Unterstellungen" meinst Du? Das heute Seiten mit kindespornographischem Material, morgen solche mit Urheberrechtsverstoessen und in einer Woche solche mit "regimekritischen" Aeusserungen auf einer schwarzen Liste landen werden, so wie es hier im Thread schon unwidersprochen orakelt wurde? Das sind Unterstellungen. Haltlos und an der Grenze zur Infantilitaet.



Das jetzt von dir gesagt und "staatsparanoiden Phantastereien" meine ich.
Nimm zum Beispiel - mal wieder - die australische Liste: mehrere Homosexuellen-Seiten sind darauf gelandet, dazu ein Zahnarzt und da kann man beim besten Willen nichts illegales erkennen.

Bei der Überprüfung anderer Listen waren auch nur relativ wenige illegale Seiten auf der Liste enthalten, und dennoch werden diese Listen von den befürwortenden Politikern als erfolgreich gewertet.

Andersrum: Wie kannst du denn ausschließen, dass Lobbyarbeit (Film/Musikindustrie) erfolglos bleibt?



JePe schrieb:


> Mag sein. Allerdings hilft etwas Zynismus, diesen Thread hier auszuhalten. Und Bezug zum Thema hat der Einwand durchaus: USA, Kanada, Niederlande. Alles kein deutsches Hoheitsgebiet; alles, was hier gehostet wird, entzieht sich der deutschen Justiz. Und genau an dieser Stelle wird die Zahlenklauberei auch zum Boomerang - ca. (jeder kolportiert da andere Zahlen) 96 Prozent aller gelisteten kindespornographischen Inhalte befinden sich vorgeblich in diesen Staaten und koennen von deutschen Strafverfolgungsbehoerden nicht abgeschaltet werden.



Die deutsche Justiz braucht auch keinen Zugriff, denn auch in anderen Ländern gibts Gesetze.



JePe schrieb:


> Deine Naivitaet ist wirklich erschuetternd. Glaubst Du wirklich, irgendein Hoster auf den niederlaendischen Antillen macht einen Finger krumm, nur weil irgendwer aus not so good old Germany ihn anruft und ihm Schauermaeren ueber bei ihm gehosteten Content erzaehlt?



In jedem westlichen Land ist Kinderpornographie illegal, in Deutschland übrigens unter anderem auch Pornographie mit Darstellern über 18...

Auch in anderen Ländern werden Verstöße gegen Gesetze geahndet und laut deinen Aussagen hätte CareChild überhaupt keinen Erfolg haben dürfen. Esl war die dänische Sperrliste und ich nehme mal an, dass da nicht nur deutsche Provider entsprechende Seiten gelistet haben...



JePe schrieb:


> Er wird den Hoerer auflegen und sich den naechsten Schirmchendrink bestellen. Und das geht letztlich auch voellig in Ordnung. Wuerdest Du wollen, dass Deine hier in Deutschland gehostete Webseite abgeschaltet wird, weil ein Mullah aus Teheran bei 1&1 angerufen und wegen Beleidigung Allahs durch einen nackten Hintern mit einer Fatwa gedroht hat?



Solange es legal ist, nen Hintern auf einer Seite zu veröffentlichen, kann sich der Mullah die Tastatur kaputt tippen und trotzdem bleibt Allahs Hintern gehostet, auch wenn es eher wegen Mohammedkarikaturen Ausschreitungen gab, was aber ein anderes Thema ist.

Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber auch andere Länder und deren Polizei sind offen für Tipps und wenn niemand ausgeliefert werden muss, sondern nur ein paar Anrufe und Klicks, wird es passieren. Außerdem: Welcher Hoster in den USA will bald Probleme mit der Polizei bekommen, wenn Material über den Missbrauch von Kindern auf seinem Server erreichbar ist? Gerade in den USA, die bei Kindern und dem Missbrauch sehr überreizt reagieren.

Auch wenn deine Antillen in der Nähe von Cuba und Südamerika liegen, die unterliegen dem Gesetzt der jeweiligen europäischen Ländern und müssen sich auch da an das Gesetz halten. 



JePe schrieb:


> Erstens waere das aus ermittlungstaktischer Sicht wohl irgendwie kontraproduktiv und zweitens praktisch ausgesprochen sinnbefreit - weil die Domains ja ohnehin nicht erreichbar waeren. Scheint mir eher logisch und in der Natur der Sache begruendet denn ein Problem zu sein.



Welche ermittlungstaktische Sicht? Kommt einer aufs Stoppschild, ist er erstmal schuldig, bis er seine Unschuld bewiesen hat. Der Rechtsstaat handelt aber genau andersrum.
Ist die Liste nicht überprüfbar, kann jede Seite darauf gelangen- Wie willst du denn bitte überprüfen können, ob das BKA hier sich an Gesetze hält?



JePe schrieb:


> Pardon?! Ohne zu wissen, was auf dieser Liste steht, ist jede Prozentzahl, die hier genannt wird, ausschliesslich spekulativ.



Zuerst werden die Listen anderer Länder übernommen. Und genau hier ist es bekannt, dass Seiten fälschlicherweise gesperrt wurden. So ziemlich in jedem anderen Land wurden legale Seiten gesperrt und wie kannst du auf die Idee kommen, dass es hier anders ist? Sind die Deutschen den Beamten/Menschen anderer Länder überlegen? Ich denke nicht.



JePe schrieb:


> Nach den von Euch verbissen verteidigten Zahlen steht das Gros der Server eben *nicht* in Deutschland [...]. Punkt, Schluss, Aus. Es besteht damit *keine* Moeglichkeit fuer die deutschen Strafverfolgungsbehoerden, gegen diese vorzugehen. Punkt, Schluss, Aus. Du & Co. suggerieren hier, man muesse ja nur wollen und dann waere das Internet morgen so sauber, als haette Meister Proper den Wischmop ausgepackt. Das ist *nicht* wahr und wird nicht davon wahrer dass Ihr es gebetsmuehlenartig wiederholt.



Die Sperren werden auch nicht sinnvoller, wenn man es dauernd wiederholt. 
Die deutschen Strafverfolgungsbehörden müssen gar nichts unternehmen, außer den Kollegen mal nen Tipp geben. Die werden entsprechend deren Gesetzen handeln.




JePe schrieb:


> Die Sperrung von offensichtlich rechtswidrigen Inhalten (ueber die derjenige, der sie aufzurufen versucht, ja durch ein plakatives "Stopp"-Schild informiert wird) subsummiere ich nicht als Zensur; sie enthaelt keine "Informationen" vor, die von irgendeiner Relevanz fuer demokratische Prozesse sind. Die reisserische Vokabel von der Zensur wird hier in fahrlaessiger Weise entwertet, bagatellisiert und vor den Karren der eigenen Interessen gespannt.



Doch, genau das ist es: Zensur. 
Zensur bedeutet, dass unliebsame Inhalte der Bevölkerung vorenthalten werden sollen. Was nun genau unter "unliebsame Inhalte" verstanden wird, ist auch nur reine Definitionssache. Manche gewichtige (nicht Körperumfang!) Politiker wollen "gewaltverherrlichende" Seiten ebenso sperren wie ebenso von der Film- und Musikindustrie geforderten Seiten... Wie kannst du das denn bitte ausschließen, wenn die zuständigen Politiker das heute geredete morgen nicht die Bohne interessiert?

Das Stoppschild loggt aber ebenso die IPs mit und der Aufruf wird als Versuch gewertet, sich kinderpornographisches Material anzueignen. Dolle Karte.

Das Internet ist ebenso den Gesetzen unterworfen und illegale Inhalte müssen entfernt werden, weil halt gesetzeswidrig. Das setzt aber eine Prüfung voraus und der Betreiber hat auch die Möglichkeit  - wenns eine Pornoseite ist - Altersnachweise zu liefern, um zu beweisen, dass seine Seite legal ist.

Mogis ist übrigens gegen Sperren und liefert Argumente... Da stellt sich doch die Frage, warum das Ministerium für die Sperren ist, wenn die Opfer dagegen sind?

Wer wird denn hier vom Wahlkampf missbraucht und vor den politischen Karren gespannt, wenn nicht die Opfer von Missbrauch?



JePe schrieb:


> Weshalb ich dafuer bin? Weil es in einer Gesellschaft auch so etwas wie einen ethischen Mindestkonsens geben sollte. Wenn eine Gesellschaft Dinge wie Kindespornographie weitgehend einhellig aechtet ergibt es keinen Sinn, derlei dennoch verfuegbar belassen zu wollen und dies als Akt der Freiheit zu verklaeren.



Verfügbar: Es bleibt verfügbar und es wird nichts getan, die Verfügbarkeit zu beeinträchtigen.
Der ethische Mindestkonsens ist übrigens schon längst da, Missbrauch an Kindern wird nicht toleriert. Und genau da verfehlt die Idee der Sperrung die Bekämpfung: Es wird nichts getan, weder wird das Material gelöscht, noch die Betreiber ermittelt oder auch nur einem einzigen Kind geholfen...



JePe schrieb:


> Ein "Stopp"-Schild verhindert keinen einzigen Kindesmissbrauch, richtig. Aber es lenkt nicht vom Problem ab, sondern schafft ein Symbol (einer von sehr wenigen Anlaessen, wo ich ausdruecklich fuer Symbole bin) fuer das Problem, ohne dass das Problem selbst gezeigt wird. Ich muss einem missbrauchten Kind seine Wuerde nicht noch ein weiteres Mal nehmen, indem ich seinen Missbrauch sehe.
> 
> EOD.



Ich muss dem Kind auch nicht nocheinmal seine Würde nehmen, indem ich es für einen politischen Wahlkampf missbrauche.
Was bitte hilft es einem Kind - so denn das Material ohne dessen Einverständnis erzeugt wurde - wenn ihm nicht geholfen wird?

Das meiste wird soundso nicht über das Internet gehandelt, die Argumente von der von der Leyen sind sämtlich widerlegt. Wozu Politikern Glauben schenken, die es mit der Wahrheit nicht sehr genau nehmen?

e:/ Ich möchte nochmals dringend auf diesen Artikel in der Zeit hinweisen, wo so ziemlich alle Behauptungen der _leyenhaften_ Politiker widerlegt werden.
Dieser und andere Links - ich kann mich nur gern wiederholen - stehen auf dieser Seite


----------



## shizzobi (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

NDR Fernsehen - Sendungen - Zapp- Politiker-Pläne: Heftige Proteste gegen Sperrungen im Internet


----------



## Kreisverkehr (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Achja, vllt nochmal ne andere Meinung:



HappyMutant schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Denn die Stopp-Seite soll zufällige Besucher vor den Inhalten beschützen. User, die ohnehin nie die Absicht und das Bedürfnis hatten (eine Gefahr, die nach nicht belegten Behauptungen ständig und quasi über all lauert). Die, die eben jenes Bedürfnis haben und sich eher riskant im Netz auf die Suche nach so etwas begeben, kann und wird es nicht abhalten.
> 
> Dennoch werden auf dieser Stopp-Seite IPs aufgezeichnet und bei Bedarf an das BKA geleitet. Weiterhin ist allein das BKA für die Seiten zuständig, eine Veröffentlichung der Liste fällt bereits unter die Verbreitung von Kinderpornographie, eine effektive unabhängige Kontrolle ist weder juristisch vorgesehen, noch durch die Öffentlichkeit möglich.
> 
> Auch ist die Gesetzesvorlage zu den Sperren so ausgelegt, dass es keineswegs alleine Kinderpornographie betrifft (was die Familienministern aber behauptet), sondern sehr wohl mehr in die Wege leiten kann. Nach Ansichten des Justizminsterium werden damit erhebliche Eingriffe in die Persönlichkeitsrechte ermöglicht. [url]http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Kinderporno-Sperren-Regierung-erwaegt-Echtzeitueberwachung-der-Stoppschild-Zugriffe--/meldung/136769





HappyMutant schrieb:


> Weiterhin verpflichtet man Dritte über "Verträge" und Gesetzte die Exekutive zu übernehmen. Die Provider werden dazu verpflichtet dem BKA zuarbeiten zu müssen und sensible Daten vorzuhalten. Ohne eigentlichen Tatverdacht! Wer auf eine Stopp-Seite stößt, wird automatisch einer Tat verdächtigt, die er weder begehen konnte, noch möglicherweise wollte (denn darauf läuft ja die Behauptung zum Schutz der Anwender hinaus).
> 
> Halten wir fest: Familien-, Innen- und Justizministerium geben bereits jetzt öffentlich komplett andere Möglichkeiten der Vorlage zu Protokoll. Keiner belegt die tatsächliche Wirksamkeit im Kampf gegen Kinderpornographie und keines der Ministerien belegt die Zahlen zur kommerziellen Kinderpornographie. Eine Kontrolle der indizierten Seiten ist nicht möglich. Verdächtig ist, wer ein Stopp-Schild sieht. er muss laut Justizministerium automatisch mit einer Strafverfolgung rechnen, was im Falle von "Internetkriminalität" also Hausdurchsuchung bedeutet. Oder zukünftig auch die Online-Durchsuchung.
> 
> Ja das schafft Täter in Massen, aber hilft keinem Opfer.


[/url]


----------



## MomentInTime (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evXQwqIBd04

Inhaltlich bestes Video zum Thema ! *5 stars + fav."  - Leute, spread the
word, besser kann man über das Thema nicht berichten und aufklären !


----------



## DaStash (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das Video bringt die Thematik absolut auf den Punkt. Wer hier immer noch daran glaubt, die suggerierten Absichten der "zens"ursular von der Leyen würden ihrem Gesagtem entsprechen, der verweigert sich der Realität oder ist einfach naiv. 
Meiner Meinung nach müsste das Thema noch viel weiter in die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden. Obwohl es ja schon ein kleiner Erfolg ist, dass sich politisch ernstzunehmende Sendungen zusehenst mehr damit befassen.

Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren was die Beführworter dieser "Maßnahme" dem zu entgegnen haben, insbesondere wenn man sich den Punkt vor Augen hält, dass die eigentlichen Opfer selber diese Maßnahme ablehnen und sich nicht aus Wahlkampfgründen vor den Wagen der Frau von der Leyen spannen lassen wollen??!!

MfG


----------



## MomentInTime (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Diese Frage hab' ich den Befürwortern auf unterschiedlichen Plattformen auch
schon gestellt. Nie kam daraufhin etwas anderes als Schweigen oder Ignorieren...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren was die Beführworter dieser "Maßnahme" dem zu entgegnen haben, insbesondere wenn....


Ich werde nun meine Einstellung zu diesem Thema völlig übern Haufen werfen.

Ich bin zu dem Punkt angekommen wo ich sagen muss das beide! Seiten - Gegner und Befürworter - mit ihrem Vorschlag/Vorhaben zur Bekämpfung von KiPo total daneben liegen.
Das Vorhaben von der Regierung KiPo Seiten auf DNS Ebene zu sperren bringt bekanntlich nichts, weil zu leicht umgehbar.
Effektivere Sperren würden genau so nichts bringen. Die KiPo Anbieter wären bei Zeiten per geänderter URL wieder onBoard.
Von den Kolateralschäden mal ganz abgesehen.

Der Vorschlag von den Gegnern die Domains doch gleich offline zu nehmen ist genau so absurd. Diese Domains sind bei Zeiten und zum größten Teil wieder online. 
Das Beste Beispiel dafür liefert Carechild frei Haus. 8 von 16 offline genommenen Domains waren nach kurzer Zeit wieder online! Die anderen 8 werden sicherlich auch irgendwo bzw. irgendwann wieder verfügbar sein. Egal wie oft man solche Domains offline nimmt, sie werden immer wieder irgendwann verfügbar sein.

Das ist leider alles kompletter Blödsinn und populistisches Gerede - dem ich zugegebenermaßen leider auch nachgegangen bin. Das hat aber nun ein Ende.
Und nun zum mir eigentlich wichtigsten Punkt. Mir ist aufgefallen das sich durch dieses Thema eine Art ohnmächtige Wut in der Bevölkerung breit macht. Deutschland spaltet sich langsam in zwei Lager. Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt den inneren Frieden in Deutschland gefährdet!
Daher sollte unsere Regierung das Vorhaben komplett fallen lassen und nach einer anderen und vor allem für beide Seiten annehmbare Lösung suchen!

Allen anderen wünsch ich noch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@ Spam_Bot

Sehe ich das richtig, dass du deinen Standpunkt aufgibst und dich von der Diskusion zurückziehst? 
Ich darf das schon als völligen Sinneswandel bezeichnen? Ist dies dann nur auf den CareChild-Versuch und seine Resultate zurückzuführen?

Zu den Sperren: Diese Seiten haben quasi keine Bedeutung in der Verbreitung kommerzieller Inhalte und die von den jetzigen Machthabern (nein, es hat seinen Grund warum ich das Wort gewählt habe) geforderten Sperren - durch die offene Formulierung und Lügen - sind in ihrer Form keine Bekämpfung von Kinderpornographie sondern unliebsamer Internetinhalte und somit ein Türöffner. Es wurde eben alles offen und widersprüchlich formuliert, so dass man vor etwaiigen Überaschungen nicht sicher ist.

Wenn also - Achtung: Meine Meinung - die Politik in Aktionismus verfallen will und etwas gegen diese Seiten tun will, dann aber diese löschen. Denn: sind die Seiten illegal - bei Kinderpornographischen Material gehe ich davon aus - dürfen die Seiten off genommen werden, der Betreiber kann/muss hier vor der Abschaltung beweisen, dass er ein legales Angebot hat und kein Unschuldiger wird ins Visir genommen. Keiner kommt zu Schaden und der Wahlkampf wurde betrieben, wenn auch nicht ganz so medienwirksam...

Das ist vllt keine [gute] Lösung, aber sie schadet nicht wirklich.

ABER: Spam_Bot, du hast die Kollateralschäden angesprochen: Die wären so enorm, dass die Unschuldsvermutung abgeschafft worden wäre. Die Unschuldsvermutung jedoch ist der Grundbestandteil eines Rechtsstaates etc. Ich hoffe es wird klar, was ich meine.

Bis jetzt drehte sich es bei der Diskusion eigentlich nur um Schadensbegrenzung beim Populismus und zur - ich überspitze es hier - Bewahrung des Rechtsstaates.

Wirkliche Alternativen sind scheinbar von der Politik auch nicht erwünscht, denn diese Vorschläge könnten aufdecken, wo die Politik deutlich geschlampt hat. Macht sich ja nicht so gut im Wahlkampf.


----------



## Bartspritze (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

man kommt immer an das ran, was man will... unter anderem auch KiPos...
Eine Sperre hat noch nie geholfen..

Unkraut wächst auch durch Zäune durch.
Aber wenn man die Wurzeln entfernt, wächst keins mehr, bis wieder eine neue Wurzel entsteht, die entfernt werden muss.


----------



## DaStash (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@Bartspritze

Das ist richtig was du schreibst. Es wäre mit Sicherheit effektiver mehr Geld in die Schliessung solcher Sites zu investieren(Ermittlung, Verfahrenskosten, zusätzliches Personal etc.) als dauerhaft nur an den Symptomen rumzudocktern, was bekannter Maßen noch nie mittel oder langfristig etwas bewirkt hat. Leider läßt sich mit einem solch ernst gemeintem Vorhaben nicht so gut Wahlkampf machen, da eben dieser eher mittel oder langfristig zum Erfolg führen würde und das bei den bevorstehenden Wahlen sich nicht mehr positiv Meinungsbildend auswirken würde. Außerdem bleibt immer noch der fahde Beigeshcmack hier mit Hilfe dieses Themas ein neues, politisches Instument einzuführen, siehe auch Beispiel Autobahnmautstellen(automatische digitale Erfasssung).

Hier habe ich noch mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung recherchiert, bezüglich der letzteren Umfragen und deren unterschiedliche Ergebnisse. Des Weiteren kann man in dem Artikel erfahren, wann, Dank der E-Petition, diese Maßnahme nochmals vor dem Budnestagsausschuss dikutiert werden muss.

Quelle zur News: spiegel.de

MfG


----------



## DaStash (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SGD2q2vewzQ&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SGD2q2vewzQ&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

Das Video fand ich ganz witzig, zeigt es doch mit welchen aberwitzigen "Begründungen" man gewisse Maßnahmen rechtfertigen kann, ganz wie bei diesem Thema hier. 

MfG


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SGD2q2vewzQ&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SGD2q2vewzQ&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> 
> Das Video fand ich ganz witzig, zeigt es doch mit welchen aberwitzigen "Begründungen" man gewisse Maßnahmen rechtfertigen kann, ganz wie bei diesem Thema hier.
> 
> MfG




das video ist echt gut


----------



## Bucklew (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wann gibt es das passende "Ich bin Terrorist" T-shirt?


----------



## Lassreden (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

YouTube - Die schöne neue Welt der Überwachung. http://ueberwachung.notlong.com/



das hier finde ich besser!


----------



## frEnzy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Sehr netter Bericht von Heise: heise online - 27.05.09 - Webseiten mit Kinderpornografie lassen sich schnell aus dem Internet entfernen

Wenn das bei der Debatte im Bundestag den Politikern vorgelegt werden sollte, kann es nicht einen guten Grund geben, warum es noch missbrauchsanfällige Sperren geben sollte. Außer natürlich den geheimen, wahren Gründen, die aber nicht marktfähig sind


----------



## Lassreden (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

ANTI CDU!!! und ANTI Anarchie Staat!

YouTube - Merkel plädiert für totale Überwachung

die meisten CDU mitglieder Leiden immernoch unter den Folgen von der Stasi.

Paraneur und Verfolgungswahn


----------



## Bucklew (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Sehr netter Bericht von Heise: heise online - 27.05.09 - Webseiten mit Kinderpornografie lassen sich schnell aus dem Internet entfernen


Toll ist folgendes Zitat:

"Bei der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Webseiten, darunter einigen aus Deutschland, zeigte sich bei der Überprüfung durch den Provider, dass die Webseiten kein kinderpornografisches, teils überhaupt kein irgendwie beanstandbares Material enthielten - die Webauftritte waren folglich zu Unrecht gesperrt. *In Finnland werden zudem auch mehrere inländische Webseiten blockiert, die sich kritisch mit den dortigen Internet-Sperren auseinandersetzen.*"


----------



## DaStash (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Toll ist folgendes Zitat:
> 
> "Bei der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Webseiten, darunter einigen aus Deutschland, zeigte sich bei der Überprüfung durch den Provider, dass die Webseiten kein kinderpornografisches, teils überhaupt kein irgendwie beanstandbares Material enthielten - die Webauftritte waren folglich zu Unrecht gesperrt. *In Finnland werden zudem auch mehrere inländische Webseiten blockiert, die sich kritisch mit den dortigen Internet-Sperren auseinandersetzen.*"


Ja, ein sehr guter Punkt um eben zu beweisen, was passiert, wenn erst solche Instumente eingeführt werden... sie werden missbraucht. Ich kann mir auch nicht mehr erklären, wie man sich diese klare Beweislage, auch wenn manche das anscheinend durch ihre rosarote Brille nicht sehen möchten, nicht erkennen kannj. ASpricht doch nun mittlerweile fast alles gegen solche Sperren. Sagen wir es mal so, gibt es denn noch überhaupt Pro-Argumente für diese Art von Sperren??

Ansonsten:
Es kommt langsam Bewegung in die Sache. Heute Findet die Bundestagsausschussitzung zu dem Thema statt. Und was passiert rien Zufällig, wenn der Mediale Zenit erreicht ist und zu erwarten ist, dass durch die gestiegene Aufmerksamkeit weitere tausende Unterzeichner daran teilnehmen möchten? Es werden Serverarbeiten angekündigt, welche von 9 bis 12 Uhr andauern sollen. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.  Ich tue es mal nicht, dennoch wäre es besser gewesen aus gegebenen Anlass, diese Wartungsarbeiten zu verschieben.
Quelle zur News

Wie es im Übrigen auch ohne das fiktive Sperren von Internetseiten gehen kann, zeigt eindrucksvoll der "Arbeitskreis Zensur". Entgegen vieler Behauptungen die hier angeführt wurden, reichte es in dem Fall den jeweiligen Provider per Anruf oder Email auf einen rechtsstaatlichen Verstoß aufmerksam zu machen um die Sperrung solcher Seiten effektiv zu erwirken. So schaffte der "AK" innheralb von 12 Stunden, 60 KiPo Seiten seitens des Providers sperren zu lassen und das ganz ohne Geheime Sperrliste und generellen Zensurmaßnahmen. Dies zeigt das mit mehr Personal, mehr finanzieller Mittel zur Aufklärung solcher Delikte, ganz rechtsstaatlich nach jetzigem Recht, viel Wirksamer und vor allem schneller gegen solche Probleme vorgegangen werden kann.
Quelle zur News

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Endlich werden auch die großen Medien auf das Thema und die heiklen Punkte darin aufmerksam:

Anti-Kinderporno-Gesetz: Von der Leyen will Kontrolleure für BKA-Zensoren - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

In dem Interview sieht man gut, wie v.d.L. ihr Anliegen aus dem Dreck ziehen will. Leider sind die Fragesteller nicht hart genug, um sie nach ihren direkten Lügen zu fragen.


----------



## DaStash (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Endlich werden auch die großen Medien auf das Thema und die heiklen Punkte darin aufmerksam:
> 
> Anti-Kinderporno-Gesetz: Von der Leyen will Kontrolleure für BKA-Zensoren - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt
> 
> In dem Interview sieht man gut, wie v.d.L. ihr Anliegen aus dem Dreck ziehen will. Leider sind die Fragesteller nicht hart genug, um sie nach ihren direkten Lügen zu fragen.


Welch eine Farse, siehe hier:
Zitat aus dem Interview, Zensursular:
"*Ich nehme* dabei zwar *die Bedenken* aus der Petition *ernst*, *weiche aber keinen Millimeter von meinem Ziel ab*. Die offen zugänglichen Internet-Bilder von vergewaltigten Kindern sind zu lange nur in kleinen Zirkeln diskutiert worden. Jetzt ist es Zeit zu handeln."

Was bringt eine solche Interessensbekundung, wenn diese nicht ernst genommen wird? Des Weiteren steht es außer Frage das hier wohl alle das gleiche Ziel verfolgen. Nur ist die eingeführte politische Maßnahme eindeutig die falsche, was nicht nur viele IT-Experten belegen können, sondern auch Missbrauchsopfer-Vereine kritisieren, Maßnahme.

Ein Vorgehen, wie die AK, siehe vorletzten Post von mir, fordert und auch durchführt, ist wesentlich effektiver und vor allem lanfristiger angelegt, da dort das Problem an der Wurzel gepackt wird. Anscheind kann es bei dem Gesetzgebungsverfahren wirklich nur noch um die Einführung der Maßnahme ansich gehen, anders kann ich mir diesen sinnlosen, wahlpopulistischen Aktionismus nicht mehr erklären. Herr Schäuble wird sich wahrscheinlich die Hände reiben...

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Naja, richtig an der Wurzel wird das Problem ja erst gepackt, wenn die Herstellung der Bilder und Videos verhindert wird. Da nützt auch das Löschen im Internet nichts. Dennoch: Besser löschen anstatt zu sperren!!


----------



## DaStash (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Sicherlich, da hast du wohl Recht. Jedoch ist letzteres immer etwas, was erst reaktionär gelöst werden kann, man kann ja schlecht Verbrechen vorhersagen, siehe Minority Reportg. 

Interessant und bezeichnend fand ich übrigens die letzten Wortwechsel, welche nochmal aufzeigen das ernste Lösungen für das Problem, schlicht wegdiskutiert werden oder eben, siehe Verlauf der Diskussion, ins Lächerliche gezogen werden.

SPIEGEL ONLINE: Werden Sie die Gesetzesänderung noch in dieser Legislaturperiode durchbekommen?

Von der Leyen: Ich bin zuversichtlich. Man stelle sich die Alternative vor.

SPIEGEL ONLINE: Zum Beispiel: Sinnvolle, zielgerichtete Ermittlungsarbeit?

Von der Leyen: Bitte, jetzt nicht wieder alles von vorne.

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> SPIEGEL ONLINE: Werden Sie die Gesetzesänderung noch in dieser Legislaturperiode durchbekommen?
> 
> Von der Leyen: Ich bin zuversichtlich. Man stelle sich die Alternative vor.
> 
> ...


 
Den Teil fand ich auch sehr bezeichnend ^^


----------



## Lassreden (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

PANOPTI.COM

DIE ZUKUNFT SIEHT SO AUS!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3CiDRKXKA0


----------



## Poulton (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Es gibt schon eine Vorversion der Internetzensur: www.jugendschutzprogramm.de
Dort ist selbst eine Seite wie diese als "Standard gesperrt" eingestuft. 
Man lese hierzu auch: Der Spiegelfechter  Blog Archive  Jugendschutz ad absurdum und beachte welch namhafte Sponsoren dieses "Jugendschutzprogramm" hat(die Seite ist ebenfalls als gesperrt eingestuft).


----------



## MomentInTime (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



> SPIEGEL ONLINE: Werden Sie die Gesetzesänderung noch in dieser Legislaturperiode durchbekommen?
> 
> Von der Leyen: Ich bin zuversichtlich. Man stelle sich die Alternative vor.
> 
> ...



Wär' der Spiegel-Reporter 'ne attraktive Frau, ich könnt' sie dafür glatt küssen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bucklew (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> SPIEGEL ONLINE: Zum Beispiel: Sinnvolle, zielgerichtete Ermittlungsarbeit?




GEIL!!!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Tja, dieses Interview ist eigentlich interessant. 
Leider wird eins nicht wirklich thematisiert: Warum hat man die Leyen nicht darauf festgenagelt, dass die Löschung schneller, unproblematischer und schon längst möglich ist...
Warum will sie jetzt was unternehmen, wenn es schon längst möglich gewesen wäre, auch ohne Gesetz oder ähnliches?

Argumente lehnt diese Frau ab, was man gehört hat, also kann man sie doch somit aufs Glatteis führen,  beziehungsweise aufzeigen was sie eigentlich will---


----------



## Bucklew (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

heise online - 27.05.09 - Neue Details zur australischen Internet-Blacklist


----------



## cubbi223 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

aha 32 prozent. was ist dann der Rest?


----------



## frEnzy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

heise online - 27.05.09 - Anhörung zu Kinderporno-Sperren: ein "Strauß verfassungsrechtlicher Probleme"

Ein Bericht über die Anhörung im Bundestag. Geradezu erschreckend, wie offen die Probleme angesprochen wurden!! Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## DaStash (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> heise online - 27.05.09 - Anhörung zu Kinderporno-Sperren: ein "Strauß verfassungsrechtlicher Probleme"
> 
> Ein Bericht über die Anhörung im Bundestag. Geradezu erschreckend, wie offen die Probleme angesprochen wurden!! Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es weiter geht.


So ein Mist, ich wollte mir eigentlich die Debatte gestern anschauen. Aber was in dem Bericht zu lesen ist bringt mich wirklich zum Schmunzeln. All unsere Angebrachten Punkte wurden dargelegt und teilweise sogar noch Argumente, die wir "Verschwörungstheoretiker" noch gar nicht angebracht haben. 

Wenn ZensUrsular nicht endlich einlenkt, verspielt sie meiner Meinung nach gänzlich ihre politische Galubwürdigkeit. 

An solch einem uneffektiven Gesetz festzuhalten ist wie mit den Kopf durch die Wand zu rennen. Es bringt nichts, im nachinein tut es weh und man wird nicht mehr ernst genommen, nach so einer Aktion. 

Was mich jetzt im Übrigen noch interessieren würde ist, was den ganzen Punkten die Beführworter zu entgegnen haben??!! Nanun, wo sind die eigentlich. Habe schon lange keinen mehr gesehen.  

@Bucklew
Ja, irgendwie lustig. Ich musste auch lachen, als ich das gelesen habe jedoch in Verbindung mit unglaubwürdigem Kopfschütteln. 

p.s.:
Für alle die es interessiert. Hier kann man sich die Ausschussitzung als Video on Demand anschauen. Zum Betrachten wird ein Realplayer benötigt.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

[UPDATE]

War ja klar das es nicht dabei bleibt. :/
*G8 Künftig mehr staatliche Kontrolle im Internet*
...............
Neben den Netzsperren plant man auch andere Formen staatlicher Kontrolle im Internet. So sollen in Kooperation mit UNO und Interpol in Zukunft Soziale Netzwerke wie myspace oder Facebook stärker kontrolliert und überwacht werden. Man nimmt an, dass diese Communities einen beliebten Anziehungspunkt für Terroristen und das organisierte Verbrechen darstellen.

Quelle zur News

Anmerkung:
Sicherlich hat das nichts direkt mit den Netzsperren zu tun aber man sollte bedenken das so eine zunehmende Hypersensibilisierung von Kontrollemaßnahmen stattfindet, welche dazu führen wird, dass kurz oder mittelfristig sich die Mehrheit der Mitbürger auch mit weitergehenden Zensurmaßnahmen im Internet beispielsweise abfinden würde.
Aber mit den Totschlagargumenten, Terrorbedrohung und Kinderpornografie meint man wohl alle Zensur und Kontrollmaßnahmen durchsetzen zu können.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmals auf meine Signatur: "Du bist Terrorist" verweisen, wo in einem kleinen Film, dieser Aspekt schön satirisch dargelegt wird. 

MfG


----------



## NixBlick (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SGD2q2vewzQ&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SGD2q2vewzQ&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
> 
> Das Video fand ich ganz witzig, zeigt es doch mit welchen aberwitzigen "Begründungen" man gewisse Maßnahmen rechtfertigen kann, ganz wie bei diesem Thema hier.
> 
> MfG


 Einige finden es nicht so lustig. 


> Ich habe ein Einschreiben bekommen, in dem ich erneut darum gebeten wurde, "Du bist Terrorist" aus dem Netz zu nehmen.
> 
> Jemand der glaubt, er könne mit einer der Fantasienpersonen in meinem Video beim Einreisen in ein anderes Land verwechselt werden, hat seinen Anwalt gebeten, mich dazu zu zwingen, das Video aus dem Netz zu nehmen.


Quelle: AlexanderLehmann.net news: Zweite Klage droht - Video soll aus dem Netz genommen werden




DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.:
> Für alle die es interessiert. Hier kann man sich die Ausschussitzung als Video on Demand anschauen. Zum Betrachten wird ein Realplayer benötigt.
> 
> MfG


Geht auch mit dem Media Player Classic.


----------



## DaStash (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@nixblick
Ja, habe ich auch schon gelesen das ihm nun eine zweite Klage droht. Bei youtube.de wurde das Video auf Anschreiben des Anwaltes rausgestellt. Ist wirklich eine Sauerei, vor allem wenn man sich mal die Argumentation anschaut. "ANgebliche Verwechslungsgefahr bei den dargestellten Personen", also den schwarzen Figuren...^^

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Naja, vllt bezieht sich die Verwechslungsgefahr darauf, dass er Deutscher ist und hier klar als Terrorist bezeichnet wurde?
Könnte es nicht sein, dass diese Person z.B. in die Staaten einreisen möchte, aber Angst vor deren Anti-Terror-Kampf hat?


----------



## Lassreden (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Naja, vllt bezieht sich die Verwechslungsgefahr darauf, dass er Deutscher ist und hier klar als Terrorist bezeichnet wurde?
> Könnte es nicht sein, dass diese Person z.B. in die Staaten einreisen möchte, aber Angst vor deren Anti-Terror-Kampf hat?




halte ich für mehr als unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Kreisverkehr (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Welche Erklärung gibt es denn sonst? 
Wie kann man es denn erklären, "er könne mit einer der Fantasienpersonen in" dem "Video beim Einreisen in ein anderes Land verwechselt werden"?

Eine realistische und wahrscheinliche Erklärung halte ich in dem Fall für ausgeschlossen, außer es werden wirtschaftliche Interessen auf eine sehr billige Schiene vertreten...


----------



## frEnzy (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

heise online - 01.06.09 - Gravierende Einwände im Bundesrat gegen Kinderporno-Sperren

Endlich rührt sich da mal was!!


----------



## DaStash (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> heise online - 01.06.09 - Gravierende Einwände im Bundesrat gegen Kinderporno-Sperren
> 
> Endlich rührt sich da mal was!!


Wirklich mal eine gute Nachricht.
Hier, der Satz bringt es ganz gut auf den Punkt:
"Die Bemühungen der Bundesregierung, der Verbreitung von kinderpornografischem Material im Internet "flankierend zur konsequenten Ermittlung und strafrechtlichen Verfolgung der Täter" entgegenzuwirken, seien zwar zu begrüßen. An der *Durchführbarkeit des konkret vorgeschlagenen Wegs* haben die Wirtschaftspolitiker aber genauso wie viele andere Experten *massive Zweifel*."

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

^^ Wir haben irgendwie immer die gleichen "Lieblingsstellen"


----------



## DaStash (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> ^^ Wir haben irgendwie immer die gleichen "Lieblingsstellen"


Erschreckend aber wahr. 

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

So langsam nimmt der Zug richtig Fahrt auf!! Streit um Internet-Filter: Die Generation C64 schlägt zurück 

Und wieder ist es mal der Schluss, der dem ganzen Artikel das i-Tüpfelchen aufsetzt:

_Dass die Unterzeichner der Petition gegen das Filtergesetz es wagen, Vernunft und Bürgerrechte sogar unter dem Risiko, als Päderastenfreunde gebrandmarkt zu werden, zu verteidigen, ist eine Entwicklung, die es eigentlich zu feiern gälte. Hier setzen sich Menschen für sinnvolle Gesetze und demokratische Grundprinzipien ein, teils schamloser öffentlicher Diffamierung zum Trotz. Das passt besser zum 60. Geburtstag des Grundgesetzes als jede Sonntagsrede.

Und es ist für Deutschlands politische Klasse ein Vorgeschmack auf das, was noch kommt: Die digitalen Einheimischen haben begonnen sich einzumischen._


----------



## espanol (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Complexity in Social Intelligence Motivation ist die halbe Miete


----------



## MomentInTime (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ist euch auch schon aufgefallen, wie viele mittlerweile mitgezeichnet haben ? - 110.000... Wahnsinn, nicht wahr ? :O


----------



## DaStash (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Ist euch auch schon aufgefallen, wie viele mittlerweile mitgezeichnet haben ? - 110.000... Wahnsinn, nicht wahr ? :O


Jep. Dank der Pressearbeit sind mittlerweile wirklich viele auf diese Petition aufmerksam geworden. Aber was nützen 110.000 Unterschriften oder gar mehr, wenn die Zensursular eh schon angekündigt hat, dass diese Petition rein gar nichts an der Maßnahme ändern wird??!!  

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Es bleibt dennoch die Tatsache, dass über 110.000 Menschen gegen diese Pläne der Union sind und vllt wird sie dann auch zurückgepfiffen.
Vorrausgesetzt, die Leute wählen entsprechend und packen die Union (und SPD) da, wo es weh tut: Bei den Stimmanteilen.


----------



## DaStash (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ja, sehe ich ähnlich. Nur stellt sich mir dann immer die Frage welche ernsthaften Alternativen man zum wählen hat. Ich werde höchstwarscheinlich auch dieses Jahr zum ersten mal bei der Bundestagswahl meine Stimme einer anderen Partei geben.

Was ich wirklich gut finde ist, dass die Petition zu einem sehr hohem öffentlichen Interesse geführt hat. Schön wäre es natürlich, wenn sich das auch unmittelbar auf die politisch Entscheidenden auswirken würde. Jedoch sehe ich diesbezüglich Schwarz, denn dazu gibt es viel zu viel Uninteressierte und Uninformierte, naive Obrigkeitsgehörige, die auf die populistischen Wahlversprechen der gestaltenden Politiker hereinfallen, wie man es im Übrigen auch aus Frenzy´s Bericht ganz gut herauslesen kann, von wegen Generationskonflikt etc.. Leider macht diese Wählergruppe die große Mehrheit aus und deshalb denke ich das diese berechtigte Initiative keine reellen Auswirkungen haben wird, leider. 

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Einer anderen Partei? Hast du demnach CDU/CSU gewählt?

Es gibt im Grunde keine Partei, die die eigene Meinung zu 100% vertritt, dennoch kann man noch den wichtigsten Konsenspunkten Ausschau halten.
Bei der Europawahl gibts verdammt viele mögliche Parteien, da wird sich schon was finden lassen. Wichtig finde ich nur, dass gewählt wird und die Stimmen sich irgendwo verteilen, Hauptsache den beiden größten deutschen Parteien gehen diese Stimmen ab.
Dann wird vllt mal der Kurs hinterfragt...

Schonmal die Werbespots gesehen?

SPD: Gegen heiße Luft, gegen Finanzhaie, gegen Dumpinglöhne. Gegen die konservative Mehrheit. Sowas nenn ich Wahlkrampf, äh Wahlkampf. 
Weder ein Programm noch Vorschläge bringen, aber auf den anderen herumhacken...

CSU: Nur wer CSU wählt, gibt Bayern eine Stimme. Was bitte soll das bedeuten? Dass nur die CSU Bayern vertreten kann und wenn ich meine Stimme von einer anderen Partei vertreten lassen will, ist Bayern nichts mehr Wert, also meine Stimme wertlos?
Noch blöder als der Wahlkampf der SPD, weils einfach nicht stimmt.

CM: ein paar Bilder mit Aussagen. Wenigstens ehrlich und man weiß woran man ist.

Andere Spots kenn ich noch nicht, müsst ich mir mal im Netz anschauen...

Was man bei der Bundestagswahl wählen kann? Weder CDU/CSU (neben "Killerspiele", illegalisieren eines Volksbegehrens und Stasi 2.0 und jetzt die Internetsperren, familienfreundliches Büchergeld, etc.) noch SPD (ziehen mit der Union mit). Daneben gibts die Gelben, die sind für Freheit und Demokratie genauso wie die Grünen. Grad in Bayern kann ich die FDP nicht ohne Bauchschmerzen wählen, wegerm Flughafenausbau und weil diese mit der CSU koalierien, wenn möglich. 
Bei den Grünen überzeugt mich nicht alles, obwohl ich auch für Umweltschutz bin. Das kleinste Übel gilt es zu wählen...

Die anderen Parteien wollte ich nicht wählen, zum einen wegen der Ideologie (Rechts, Links) und zum anderen wegen der 5%-Hürde. Das liegt daran, dass ich den Gegner der Parteien, welche ich absolut nicht an der Regierung sehen will meine Stimme direkt geben will und nicht indirekt.

Wegen den Sperren: Wenn du mal mit Menschen redest, und in einem Gespräch über die "Fakten" der Regierung, dann ist es vielen egal, weil Internet ihnen nicht wichtig ist, oder sie einfach keine Zeit haben sich damit zu beschäftigen. Andere, die mal diskutieren möchten, kann man auch die Fakten erläutern und dann weichen sie meistens von ihren Meinung (also der Regierungsmeinung) ab, weil die Regierung Müll erzählt.


----------



## K-Pitt (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

dubistterrorist.de


----------



## DaStash (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Einer anderen Partei? Hast du demnach CDU/CSU gewählt?


 Nö


> Es gibt im Grunde keine Partei, die die eigene Meinung zu 100% vertritt, dennoch kann man noch den wichtigsten Konsenspunkten Ausschau halten.


 Klaro, so mache ich das auch immer. Wichtig bei der Entscheidungspunkte sind halt die Punkte die am wichtigsten für einem persönlich sind. Ich versuche also eher quallitativ als quantitativ zu wählen.


> Bei der Europawahl gibts verdammt viele mögliche Parteien, da wird sich schon was finden lassen. Wichtig finde ich nur, dass gewählt wird und die Stimmen sich irgendwo verteilen, Hauptsache den beiden größten deutschen Parteien gehen diese Stimmen ab.
> Dann wird vllt mal der Kurs hinterfragt...


 Bei der Europawahl habe ich mich vom Wahl-o-maten beraten lassen und es ist ein erstaunliches Ergebnis bei herausgekommen. Die Piratenpartei.  Die werde ich wahrscheinlich auch wählen, schon alleine aus deinen genannten Gründen, weil die typischen Parteien alle unverständliche Wahlprogramme haben und das geht so nicht, m. M. n..


> Schonmal die Werbespots gesehen?


 ja 


> SPD: Gegen heiße Luft, gegen Finanzhaie, gegen Dumpinglöhne. Gegen die konservative Mehrheit. Sowas nenn ich Wahlkrampf, äh Wahlkampf.
> Weder ein Programm noch Vorschläge bringen, aber auf den anderen herumhacken...


Da muss ich Dir Recht geben. Jedoch finde ich die Wahlspots der SPD ziemlich gut, aus meiner medientechnisch/ PR Sicht, da dort eine relativ junge Zielgruppe angesprochen wird. Das ist nichts für altbackene Wähler, die auf seriöse Auftritte Wert legen. Wenn das die Intension hinter den Spots ist, dann haben sie wohl ihr Ziel erreicht. 


> CSU: Nur wer CSU wählt, gibt Bayern eine Stimme. Was bitte soll das bedeuten? Dass nur die CSU Bayern vertreten kann und wenn ich meine Stimme von einer anderen Partei vertreten lassen will, ist Bayern nichts mehr Wert, also meine Stimme wertlos?


 Ja, ich denke genau das soll der Werbespot suggerieren. Die machen doch sowieso nur Länderpolitik...


> Noch blöder als der Wahlkampf der SPD, weils einfach nicht stimmt.


 Naja, vom Grundsatz her schon, da sie auf die politische Ausrichtung der jeweiligen Partei anspielen.


> CM: ein paar Bilder mit Aussagen. Wenigstens ehrlich und man weiß woran man ist.


Komme gerade nicht drauf, was meinst du damit?


> Was man bei der Bundestagswahl wählen kann? Weder CDU/CSU (neben "Killerspiele", illegalisieren eines Volksbegehrens und Stasi 2.0 und jetzt die Internetsperren, familienfreundliches Büchergeld, etc.) noch SPD (ziehen mit der Union mit). Daneben gibts die Gelben, die sind für Freheit und Demokratie genauso wie die Grünen. Grad in Bayern kann ich die FDP nicht ohne Bauchschmerzen wählen, wegerm Flughafenausbau und weil diese mit der CSU koalierien, wenn möglich.
> Bei den Grünen überzeugt mich nicht alles, obwohl ich auch für Umweltschutz bin. Das kleinste Übel gilt es zu wählen...


 Tja, und da kommt dann die Gewichtung der übereinstimmenden Punkte mit seinen eigenen Ansichten zur Geltung. Nur leider finde ich, entfernen sich zunehmenst die Parteien in immer mehr Punkten meinen Ansichten. Von daher fällt es auch zusehenst schwerer sich für eine der etablierten Parteien zu entscheiden.


> Die anderen Parteien wollte ich nicht wählen, zum einen wegen der Ideologie (Rechts, Links) und zum anderen wegen der 5%-Hürde. Das liegt daran, dass ich den Gegner der Parteien, welche ich absolut nicht an der Regierung sehen will meine Stimme direkt geben will und nicht indirekt.


Naja, ich würde die Linken auf keinen Fall mit den Rechten gleichsetzen. M. m. n. haben die ein durchaus vernünftiges Wahlprogramm und die einzelnen thematisierten Punkte sind auch entgegen der öffentlichen Darstellung der Konkurrenten alle finanzierbar. Das Einzige was mich wirklich extrem stört ist die außenpolitische Haltung der Linken, wenn die so wie sie jetzt ist, nicht wäre, hätte ich warscheinlich die Partei sogar bei der letzten Bundestagswahl gewählt.


> Wegen den Sperren: Wenn du mal mit Menschen redest, und in einem Gespräch über die "Fakten" der Regierung, dann ist es vielen egal, weil Internet ihnen nicht wichtig ist, oder sie einfach keine Zeit haben sich damit zu beschäftigen. Andere, die mal diskutieren möchten, kann man auch die Fakten erläutern und dann weichen sie meistens von ihren Meinung (also der Regierungsmeinung) ab, weil die Regierung Müll erzählt.


Und genau da gilt es anzusetzen. Es geht ja nicht nur um Internetsperren, sondern generell um die Aufhebung immer mehr rechtsstaatlich demokratischer Grundsätze. Siehe auch Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Rasterfahndung, Bundestrojaner, Internetsperren etc.


K-Pitt schrieb:


> dubistterrorist.de


Hatten wir schon. 
MfG


----------



## NixBlick (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir Recht geben. Jedoch finde ich die Wahlspots der SPD ziemlich gut, aus meiner medientechnisch/ PR Sicht, da dort eine relativ junge Zielgruppe angesprochen wird. Das ist nichts für altbackene Wähler, die auf seriöse Auftritte Wert legen. Wenn das die Intension hinter den Spots ist, dann haben sie wohl ihr Ziel erreicht.


Also bei mir nicht und mit 22 gehöre ich hoffentlich noch zur jungen Zielgruppe. Mir kommt der Werbesport wie für Kinder gemacht vor und mein erster Gedanke war welche Partei sowas nötig hat. 

Überhaupt finde ich die Werbespot nicht besonders doll. Bisher am Schlimmsten finde ich den von der CM was wohl mehr an der Aussage als an der Präsentation.


----------



## DaStash (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Die Wahlwerbespots der SPD zielen auf eine junge Wählerschaft ab. DaS erkennt man an der Art und Weise wie die Informationen vermittelt werden. Aber das sich nicht jeder dadurch angesprochen fühlt, versteht sich von selbst. Der zweite gute Punkt ist, dass die Spots stark polarisieren und in der Werbewirtschaft gilt bekannter Maßen, negative PR ist auch PR. 
Von daher erzielen die Plakate schon ihre gewünschte Wirkung, jedenfalls mehr als der Einheitsbrei der anderen. Nichts desto trotz, ich wäre natürlich auch für wesentlich mehr inhaltlicher Kommunikation. 

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Nö



War mehr schlecht als recht geraten^^



DaStash schrieb:


> Klaro, so mache ich das auch immer. Wichtig bei der Entscheidungspunkte sind halt die Punkte die am wichtigsten für einem persönlich sind. Ich versuche also eher quallitativ als quantitativ zu wählen.
> Bei der Europawahl habe ich mich vom Wahl-o-maten beraten lassen und es ist ein erstaunliches Ergebnis bei herausgekommen. Die Piratenpartei.  Die werde ich wahrscheinlich auch wählen, schon alleine aus deinen genannten Gründen, weil die typischen Parteien alle unverständliche Wahlprogramme haben und das geht so nicht, m. M. n..



Laut Wahl-o-Mat sollte ich die ÖDP wählen, während die CSU und die Rechten weit hinten liegen...
Parteien, deren Namen ich noch nie gehört hab, sind auch relativ weit vorne.
Qualitative Übereinstimmung ist mir auch sehr wichtig, aber bei manchen Parteien machen sich die quantitativen Nicht-Übereinstimmungen doch stark bemerkbar
=> Die Mischung machts.



DaStash schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir Recht geben. Jedoch finde ich die Wahlspots der SPD ziemlich gut, aus meiner medientechnisch/ PR Sicht, da dort eine relativ junge Zielgruppe angesprochen wird. Das ist nichts für altbackene Wähler, die auf seriöse Auftritte Wert legen. Wenn das die Intension hinter den Spots ist, dann haben sie wohl ihr Ziel erreicht.



Über die Intention kann man streiten, doch mich als Junger Wähler schreckt sowas ab. Sie sagen zwar, gegen was sie im Grunde sind, aber nicht wie sie handeln würden und warum sie die anderen Parteien überhaupt so einordnen. Und genau das stört mich daran, dass nur polarisiert wird und von dem müssten wir am Besten wissen, dass es der falsche Weg ist.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke genau das soll der Werbespot suggerieren. Die machen doch sowieso nur Länderpolitik...



Tja, falsch ist es dennoch, denn wenn mein Vertreter reinkommt, hat er eine Stimme, auch wenn andere Parteien mehr Stimmen haben und somit geschlossen abstimmen. Aber so ziemlich jede Landespartei wird sich für ihr Bundesland einsetzen, natürlich nur nach deren politischen Maximen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, vom Grundsatz her schon, da sie auf die politische Ausrichtung der jeweiligen Partei anspielen.



Wenn ich SPD wähle, gebe ich auch Bayern eine Stimme in Europa, mag sie nur leiser klingen. Stoiber hat in Freising ja auch damit "argumentiert", dass man CSU wählen soll, damit man die CSU gewählt hat. Sprich, nur wer CSU wählt, hat eine große Partei gewählt und bringt Entscheidungen hervor.
Wenn die Leute ne andere Partei wählen, und das mehr als die CSU gehts auch vorran und das vllt sogar demokratisch...



DaStash schrieb:


> Komme gerade nicht drauf, was meinst du damit?



CM (= Christliche Mitte) hat einen Spot gesendet, der nur aus zusammengefügten Bildern bestand und mit Grundsätzen garniert waren. Bei einem Bild von einer glücklichen Familie kam sowas wie "gegen Abtreibung, gegen Mord" ... Wenigstens sagen die, WARUM man sie wählen soll. Sie sagen ehrlich, was sie wollen und das mit Schlagworten. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Tja, und da kommt dann die Gewichtung der übereinstimmenden Punkte mit seinen eigenen Ansichten zur Geltung. Nur leider finde ich, entfernen sich zunehmenst die Parteien in immer mehr Punkten meinen Ansichten. Von daher fällt es auch zusehenst schwerer sich für eine der etablierten Parteien zu entscheiden.



Das ist dann die Frage, ab wann es sich lohnt, eine Partei mit weniger als 5% der Stimmen zu wählen. Eigentlich ist es ja falsch auf den Stimmanteil zu schauen um den wirklich kleinen Parteien eine Chance zu geben, aber man muss für sich den richtigen Weg finden.



DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde die Linken auf keinen Fall mit den Rechten gleichsetzen. M. m. n. haben die ein durchaus vernünftiges Wahlprogramm und die einzelnen thematisierten Punkte sind auch entgegen der öffentlichen Darstellung der Konkurrenten alle finanzierbar. Das Einzige was mich wirklich extrem stört ist die außenpolitische Haltung der Linken, wenn die so wie sie jetzt ist, nicht wäre, hätte ich warscheinlich die Partei sogar bei der letzten Bundestagswahl gewählt.



Das Programm gleichsetzen wollte ich nicht. Was ich gemeint hab ist, dass ich beide nicht wählen will, weil sie nicht das vertreten, was ich denke.
Was mich an der Linken beeindruckt hat: Sie haben die "Fakten/Argumente" der Unions- und SPD-Politiker mit wirklichen Fakten entkräftet und laut und deutlich ihre Stimme geäußert. Genau das vermisse ich bei den Grünen und den Gelben. Dennoch finde ich die Politik der Linken für nicht richtig, weswegen ich sie auch nicht wählen werde.



DaStash schrieb:


> Und genau da gilt es anzusetzen. Es geht ja nicht nur um Internetsperren, sondern generell um die Aufhebung immer mehr rechtsstaatlich demokratischer Grundsätze. Siehe auch Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Rasterfahndung, Bundestrojaner, Internetsperren etc.



Trotz dieser Maßnahmen werden sie gewählt. Sie tun ja was und den anderen Parteien spricht man die Kompetenz ab, verunglimpft die Gelben als Steigbügelhalter und die Grünen als alternde Ökopartei.
Lieber das Programm durchlesen und sich Gedanken machen ist zu schwierig und nicht gewollt. In einer Demokratie ist das nur ziemlich unpassend...

@ NixBlick

Die Präsentation der CM war ja auch schlecht. Aber sie waren ehrlich und haben keine andere Partei verunglimpft etc.
Sie sagen was sie wollen. Genau das finde ich gut. (Natürlich nur, DASS sie sagen was sie wollen, ihre Aussagen finde ich absolut untragbar)


----------



## DaStash (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

So, hier mal wieder ein kleines Update:

Zitat:"*Bürokratie der Polizei verhindert Löschung* / Der Arbeitskreis gegen Internetsperren und Zensur (AK Zensur) kritisiert die mangelhafte Organisation der Polizei bei der Löschung von kriminellen Webseiten.
Wenn die Inhalte im Ausland gehostet werden, besteht das BKA auf die Einhaltung des Dienstweges. Wenn es nach wochenlanger Wartezeit endlich Rückmeldung gebe, seien die Webseiten bereits umgezogen. Der AK Zensur beruft sich hierbei auf eine Aussage von Martina Krogmann, der parlamentarischen Geschäftsführerin der CDU/CSU-Fraktion. Diese hatte auf der Plattform abgeordnetenwatch.de die geplante Netzzensur gerechtfertigt."

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Naja, warum wird dann nicht Bürokratie abgebaut? Überall wird über die Bürokratie geschimpft und der Abbau versprochen, aber wenn es um irgendwelche Wahlwerbung/Wahlaktionismus geht, wird gleich ein neues Instrument eingeführt um mehr Risiken und keinen Nutzen (für die Bürger) zu bringen...

Anstatt mal den Worten ehrliche Taten folgen zu lassen, lieber so etwas.


----------



## frEnzy (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

heise online - 06.06.09 - Wiefelspütz will Internet-Sperren ausweiten

Die Katze ist aus dem Sack. Der erste hats gefordert und noch beschweren sich alle, wie man denn nur so weit gehen könnte. Nach der Wahl sieht das bestimmt gleich ganz anders aus


----------



## NixBlick (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> heise online - 06.06.09 - Wiefelspütz will Internet-Sperren ausweiten





> oder islamistischen Inhalten und fügte hinzu


 Da fehlt wohl das Wort Fundamentalismus. 


> Die Katze ist aus dem Sack. Der erste hats gefordert und noch beschweren sich alle, wie man denn nur so weit gehen könnte. Nach der Wahl sieht das bestimmt gleich ganz anders aus


Ja war klar, irgendwann ist dann auch Youtube gesperrt wegen Musikvideos oder Videos mit Copyright Musik. In DE kann man ja schon einige Videos nicht mehr sehen/"hören" weil nicht genug an die GEMA bezahlt wird oder die Musik irgendwelche rechte verletzt. Wenn ich mir überlege wie viele neue Sachen ich erst durch YT kennen gelernt habe und dadurch was gekauft hab, da denk ich mir die Musikbranche müsste dafür eigentlich YT etwas abgeben...
Aber ich schweife ab^^


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> heise online - 06.06.09 - Wiefelspütz will Internet-Sperren ausweiten
> 
> Die Katze ist aus dem Sack. Der erste hats gefordert und noch beschweren sich alle, wie man denn nur so weit gehen könnte. Nach der Wahl sieht das bestimmt gleich ganz anders aus


Wiefelspütz hat es schon dementiert:


> Der Bericht der Berliner Zeitung überrascht mich nicht nur. Ich halte den Artikel für eine bösartige Fälschung meiner Auffassungen. So etwas ist mir bislang nicht untergekommen. Der Bericht gibt an keiner Stelle meine Meinung wieder, schon gar nicht die Auffassung der SPD. Was die Berliner Zeitung mir in den Mund legt, ist nahezu komplett Schwachsinn. Keine Silbe ist von mir autorisiert. Ich werde mich baldmöglichst an die Chefredaktion der Berliner Zeitung zwecks Richtigstellung wenden. Zu dem groben politischen Unfug, den die Berliner Zeitung mir andichtet, bin ich nicht fähig.


Quelle: abgeordnetenwatch.de: Dr. Dieter Wiefelspütz


----------



## frEnzy (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Normales Vorgehen, oder? Erst groß was fordern, dann merken, dass es vielleicht doch ein wenig zu weit ging und dann ganz groß dementieren. Aber da wurde es ja bereits einmal gesagt und dann regen sich beim nächsten Anlauf nur noch halb so viele Leute auf usw...


----------



## DaStash (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wiefelspütz hat es schon dementiert:
> Quelle: abgeordnetenwatch.de: Dr. Dieter Wiefelspütz



Also, dass eine Zeitung nicht immer einen 100%igen Wahrheitsgehalt erreicht dürfte wohl klar sein. Jedoch kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Sachen abdrucken, die überhaupt nicht stimmen und einem Interviewpartner eine vollständig erfundene Geschichte in den Mund legen. Wenn dem so wäre, könnte er ja rechtlich dagegen vorgehen und eine öffentliche Entschuldigung oder Ähnliches einfordern.

Des Weiteren ist davon auszugehen, dass zukünftig weitere Inhalte gesperrt werden, genug Forderungen diesbezüglich gibt es ja bereits.
Ausweitung von Internetsperren

p.s.:
Was ich bei dem "Dementie" im Übrigen am interessantesten fand, war die Stellungnnahme von Wolfgang Bosbach (CDU) dazu. Man muss dazu auf den genau Wortlaut achten. Zitat focus.de:
"Unions-Innenexperte Wolfgang Bosbach sagte dem Blatt dagegen: „Ich halte es für richtig, sich *erstmal* nur mit dem Thema Kinderpornografie zu befassen, damit die öffentliche Debatte nicht in eine Schieflage gerät.“
Quelle

Diese Aussage schliesst nicht aus, dass diese Sperren in Zukunft nicht ausgeweitet werden, im Gegenteil. Sie impliziert das sich jetzt erst einmal die Aufregung legen muss, damit diese Maßnahme ohne besondere Zwischenfälle kurz bis mittelfristig wieder angegangen und expandiert werden kann.

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wiefelspütz hat mit der Aktion auf jeden Fall einen der ersten drei Plätze in der Weltmeisterschaft des Zurückruderns belegt. Am Schönsten finde ich ja folgende Aussagen vom Wiefelspütz:



> Was die Berliner Zeitung mir in den Mund legt, ist nahezu komplett Schwachsinn.


^^ Da muss die Zeitung nichts in Mund legen. Der Schwachsinn kommt da ganz von alleine raus 




> Keine Silbe ist von mir autorisiert.



Heißt soviel wie: "Ich habe das zwar alles gesagt, aber gedruckt haben will ich das noch lange nicht."

Die ganze Geschichte stinkt doch dermaßen zum Himmel!! Ich wette, er wurde von der Partei zurück gepfiffen denn eigentlich sollte diese Forderung ja erst nach der Wahl gestellt werden... 

Irgendwie ist Politik wie Wrestling: Eine billige, durchschaubare Show


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also, dass eine Zeitung nicht immer einen 100%igen Wahrheitsgehalt erreicht dürfte wohl klar sein. *Jedoch kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Sachen abdrucken, die überhaupt nicht stimmen* und einem Interviewpartner eine vollständig erfundene Geschichte in den Mund legen.


Ich könnte mir vorstellen das man seine Worte einfach nur fehlinterpretiert hat.

-------------


DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, könnte er ja rechtlich dagegen vorgehen und *eine öffentliche Entschuldigung oder Ähnliches einfordern*.


Diesbezüglich scheint er schon etwas zu unternehmen:


> Ich werde mich baldmöglichst an die Chefredaktion der Berliner Zeitung zwecks Richtigstellung wenden.


Bleibt also abzuwarten was daraus wird.

-------------


DaStash schrieb:


> Des Weiteren ist davon auszugehen, dass zukünftig weitere Inhalte gesperrt werden, genug Forderungen diesbezüglich gibt es ja bereits.
> Ausweitung von Internetsperren


Dazu zitiere ich mal eine euch bekannte Frau:


> Wenn ein künftiger Gesetzgeber Sperren ausweiten will, muss er ein völlig neues Gesetz schaffen, mit Anhörungsverfahren, Petitionen und allem, was noch dazugehört. Niemand kann ein Gesetz unbemerkt ändern.


Und wenn jetzt noch die Frage aufkommt wer denn die Liste überwacht.
Darüber scheint man sich auch Gedanken zu machen:


> ...dass ein Gremium mit unabhängigen Experten vor Ort beim BKA Einsicht in die Listen nimmt, ob ausschließlich Kinderpornografie nach Paragraf 184b StGB geblockt wird. Das wäre eine vertrauensbildende Instanz.


-------------


DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.:
> Was ich bei dem "Dementie" im Übrigen am interessantesten fand, war die Stellungnnahme von Wolfgang Bosbach (CDU) dazu. Man muss dazu auf den genau Wortlaut achten. Zitat focus.de:
> "Unions-Innenexperte Wolfgang Bosbach sagte dem Blatt dagegen: „Ich halte es für richtig, sich *erstmal* nur mit dem Thema Kinderpornografie zu befassen, damit die öffentliche Debatte nicht in eine Schieflage gerät.“
> Quelle
> ...


Das was du da zitiert hast stammt aus der eventuellen Fehlinterpretation.
Man sollte diesbezüglich nicht voreilig Schlussfolgern. Erst einmal das Statement von der Berliner Zeitung abwarten.


*===================*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wem willst Du mit diesem gequirlten Quatsch imponieren?


----------



## frEnzy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@Spambot: Imponieren? Was hat das mit imponieren zu tun? Ich sage nur, wie ich das sehe. Zu den von dir angekreideten Stellen in DaStash's Posting: Politiker fühlen sich ganz plötzlich total fehlinterpretiert und missverstanden, sobald sie merken, dass sie Mist geredet haben und dieser Mist auch noch an die Öffentlichkeit gekommen ist ^^ Dass niemand ein Gesetz "unbemerkt" ändern kann, ist prinzipiell natürlich richtig. Aber wie viele Gesetze werden in Paketen verabschieded, die eben nicht in der breiten Masse debatiert werden? Gesetze sind schnell geändert, wenn es einen Grund dafür gibt. Und glaube mir, den Grund finden sie schnell wenn sie wollen!! Ein unabhängiges Gremium gibt es meiner Meinung nach in unserer Politik nicht. Außerdem könnten da meinetwegen noch so viele Gremien drüber wachen: So lange nicht ein Richter entscheidet, ob eine Seite auf diese Liste muss, ist diese Liste einfach nicht einzuführen!! Und selbst das würde mir sehr schwer im Magen liegen.


----------



## DaStash (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dazu zitiere ich mal eine euch bekannte Frau:


Niemand behauptet das es heimlich geschehen soll. Jedoch ist es auf Grundlage der Änderung des Telemediengesetzes zukünftig einfach, aufbauend auf dieser Formulierung weitere Inhalte für Sperrungen zu definieren. Das dies natürlich nicht unbemerkt passieren wird ist dabei selbstverständlich. Man hätte jedoch durch einen Ausschluss für weitere Sperren diesen umstrittenen Punkt ausschliessen können.


> Und wenn jetzt noch die Frage aufkommt wer denn die Liste überwacht.
> Darüber scheint man sich auch Gedanken zu machen:


Eine vertrauensbildende Maßnahme ist aber nicht bindend. Und bis jetzt ist sie auch nur angedacht und nicht beschlossen, bzw. schriftlich festgehalten. Ansonsten zeigt das von Dir zitierte Interview sehr gut die mangelde Bereitschaft von Frau von der Leyen auf, nicht auf die berechtigte Kritik einzugehen oder gar etwas an dem thematisch völlig unwirksamen Paket etwas zu ändern, siehe auch folgendes Zitat von ihr, was gleich am Anfang gefallen ist: 
Zitat von der Leyen:" Und jetzt ist das Gesetzesverfahren da. So wird das auch bei diesem Thema sein. Ich nehme dabei zwar die Bedenken aus der Petition ernst, *weiche aber keinen Millimeter von meinem Ziel ab*."

Wirklich interessant wie man mit absolut, sachlich, begründeter und gerechtfertigter Kritik so umgeht.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*UPDATE 11.06.2009*

Langsam scheint in der Koalition Einigung bezüglich der geplanten Internetsperren zu bestehen. So einigte man sich in dem Punkt der automatischen Überwachung der Zugriffsversuche darüber, diese explizit auszuschliessen. Auch soll jetzt ein unabhängiges Gremium einen Einblick in die Filterliste haben können um stichprobenartig diese auf etwaige Fehler zu überprüfen. 
Quelle zur News

Dem Anschien nach scheinen die Proteste gegen diese Maßnahme die ersten Resultate zu erzielen. Aber mehr als Bekundungen sind diese jetzt noch nicht. Es wird sich herausstellen, wie das ganze dann schriftlich festgehalten und umgesetzt wird. Interessant fand ich auch den Aspekt, dass man sich jetzt nicht mehr so einig ist ob es nun eine Änderung des Telemediengesetzes geben soll oder ob ein seperater Gesetzestext für diesen Bestand geschaffen werden soll.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*UPDATE 11.06.2009 #2*
*CDU-Abgeordneter will Netzfilter auf Onlinespiele ausweiten*
So bestätigen sich die Befürchtungen von den Gegner der Internetzensurpläne der Bundesregierung, dass die geplante Maßnahme und die damit geschaffene Infrastruktur auch auf andere Themengebiete, wie der aktuellen Killerspieldebatte, ausgeweitet werden soll.
Quelle zur News

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Was soll eigentlich der Versuch, die Kritiker damit abzuwiegeln, dass unabhängige Gremien wachen können, wenn man das Gesetz per se ablehnt?

Hätte die von der Leyen etwas gegen Kinderpornographie im Internet zun wollen, hätte sie es schon längst können...
=> Seiten löschen, wenn diese gegen das Gesetz verstoßen.

Jetzt wird das Thema "Sperren" als wirksam verkauft, obwohl die Unwirksamkeit (nicht die technische Unwirksamkeit!) längst bewiesen ist. Auch die Gründe für die Sperren (Anstieg der Verbreitung) erwiesen sich als falsch. Desweiteren ist das Gesetz so offen formuliert, dass es beliebig erweiterbar ist und es wurden schon viele Begehrlichkeiten geweckt.

Von der Leyen wird keinen Millimeter weichen, auch wenn Fakten, Argumente und Gründe sie zum Aufgeben der Pläne zwingen (müssten)... Was würde denn mit ihrer Glaubwürdigkeit passieren, wenn sie zugeben müsste: "Ja, löschen ist sinnvoller, geht schon längst und ich fang erst jetzt damit an, obwohl ich es schon viel früher hätte tun müssten. Aber es sind ja Wahlen demnächst und es macht sich nicht gut, zuzugeben, dass man viel früher viel mehr ohne irgendwelche Grundrechtseingriffe hätte machen können"


----------



## ole88 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

dann können wir alle eigentlich nur noch andere Parteien wählen und hoffen das danach das ganze aufhört


----------



## Kreisverkehr (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Müssen wir doch schon längst.
Jedenfalls in Bayern ist die CSU unwählbar, die SPD keine Alternative ....

CSU: Büchergeld, Transrapid, Flughafen, Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Bundestrojaner etc. Gibt schon lange gute Gründe gegen die Union und speziel deren bayrischen Ableger... Die Piraten bieten interessante Ansätze, die Grünen sind gegen die Unions/SPD-Pläne, ebenso die FDP....
e:/ Wer ökologisch angehaucht ist, kann sich mal bei der ÖDP umschauen, wenn man die Grünen nicht wählen möchte.

Interessant: Warum können sich eigentlich die Grünen und die FDP nicht ausstehen, wenn doch große Teile übereinstimmen? Daher wäre eine Ampel mit einem "großen" Vermittler doch relativ machbar, wenn man die Finanz-, Wirtschafts- und Steuerpolitik doch auch mal neu verhandeln müsste....


----------



## Poulton (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Interessant: Warum können sich eigentlich die Grünen und die FDP nicht ausstehen, wenn doch große Teile übereinstimmen?


Weil die Grünen selber ebenfalls eines dieser Verbotspartein sind. Ich verweise hier auf die Thematik Waffenrecht sowie Airsoft und Paintball und über kurz oder lang würden auch sie das, was von gewissen Personen als "Killerspiele" bezeichnet wird, angehen.
Über gewisse "Grüne" Gesetze die während ihrer Zeit an der Macht erlassen wurden und sich nicht gerade positiv auf die Wirtschaft und die Bevölkerung ausgewirkt haben, lasse ich mich an der Stelle mal nicht weiter aus.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Mhm? Soweit ich die Grünen in Erinnerung hab sind diese gegen das Killerspielverbot, Paintball kenne ich da nur die Union/SPD...
Bei "grüne Gesetze" denke ich nur an die Ökosteuer (ja, machen wir das Benzin teurer), welche ich nicht gut heißen kann. Gegen Atomstrom und für erneuerbare Energien bin ich auch, nur die Umsetzung lässt zu wünschen übrig. Biodiesel ist auch Schwachsinn, so er doch auch aus Erdöl hergestellt wird.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*UPDATE 12.06.2009*
Die Opposition steht bekannter Maßen nicht hinter den Regierungsplänen bezüglich diesen Themas, dass ist soweit bekannt. Nun aber werden immer mehr Stimmen laut die sich gegen diese Initiative aussprechen. Besonders aus Reihen der SPD-Basis wird immer mehr Kritik laut. Somit schwindet zunehmenst der Rückhalt der großen Koalition, dieses Thema in der geplanten Form überhaupt mehrheitlich durchzusetzen. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass dieser zunehmende und berechtige Trend, dieses Thema kritisch zu betrachten anhält und letzendlich das Vorhaben jedoch nicht die Intension an sich, zu Fall bringt.
Quelle zur News

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Auch wieder sehr interessant:

law blog Archiv  Die Regierung weiß nichts, muss aber handeln

Na, Frau van der Leyen - wo ist denn nun die gigantische Gelddruckmaschine Kinderpornographie?


----------



## Poulton (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Mhm? Soweit ich die Grünen in Erinnerung hab sind diese gegen das Killerspielverbot, Paintball kenne ich da nur die Union/SPD...


Der Antrag den die Grünen im Bundestag gestellt hatten:
http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/16/124/1612477.pdf

"Highlights":
- Verbot der Aufbewahrung von Schusswaffen in Privatwohnungen (nach dieser Formulierung betrifft das auch Luftdruckwaffen wie Airsofts, Paintballwaffen, CO- und Luftpistolen/-gewehre, als auch Armbrüste und Bögen!)
- Stattdessen sollen Schusswaffen dort aufbewahrt werden, wo die jeweilige Disziplin ausgeübt wird (wird lustig gerade für Paintballs und Airsofts)
- "Besonders gefährliche Handfeuerwaffen wie die 9mm Beretta" "dürfen als Sportwaffen nicht zugelassen werden (Populismus und Aktionismus pur).

Zumal ihre "Argumentation" an anderen Stellen erst richtig interessant wird: „_Wozu brauchen wir Schießen als Sport_“ – Naja wozu brauchen wir Leichtathletik, Fußball oder jede andere Sportart oder gehen wir noch einen Schritt weiter: Wozu brauchen wir Strom? Brauchen tun wir es nicht da nicht Überlebensnotwendig, aber es ist eine gefährliche Denkweise die da hervortritt, wenn die Politik entscheiden will was die Menschen nach ihrer Ansicht brauchen und was nicht. Da will man über Zwang und Gesetze den Leuten die von der eigenen Klientel gewünschte Lebensweise aufzwingen. Das hat ein gewisser Gefreiter aus Braunau auch schon mal versucht und mit Demokratie hat das sicher nichts zu tun.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ach du *******, sowas is ja total bekloppt.
Da muss ich dir aber Recht geben, bei dieser idiotischen Argumentation.
Wofür Boxen, da werden ja Leute verprüfegelt. Bei Kampfsportarten wird derjenige, der den Sport ausübt zur Tötungsmaschine.
Soll er seine Waffen (Fäuste/Füße) doch im Verein lassen *g* (Könnt bisl schwer werden)

e:/ Dein Benutzerbild erinnert mich an Murdoc aus dem A-Team. Kann das sein?


----------



## Poulton (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ach du *******, sowas is ja total bekloppt.


In dieses Paintballverbot stimmen ja auch altbekannte Personen aus dem "Verbietet Killerspiele" und dem Zensurela Lager mit ein. Nur wird hier nicht der Begriff Killerspiele gebraucht sondern "Jagd/Kriegsspiele", "Herabsetzung/Verletzung der Menschenwürde" oder "paramilitärische Kriegsspiele". 
Als Personen sind hier u.a. Wipfelspütz(SPD)(man lese hier vorallem seine Antworten auf Beiträge dieses Thema betreffend in Abgeordnetenwatch), Joachim Herrmann Bayerischer Staatsminister des Innern(CSU)(man erinnere sich an seinen Vergleich von mit Drogensüchtigen und Pädophilen), Holger Hövelmann, Innenminister des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt(SPD)(und ehemaliger Politoffiziersschüler der DDR und ehemaliges Mitglied der SED), und der Baden-Würtembergische IM Heribert Rech(CDU) zu nennen. Wobei bei der letztgenannten Person noch eine Gewichtige andere Sache hinzukommt. Er war derjenige, der als erster Politiker die Einführung von biometrischen Sicherungen von Waffenschränken gefordert hat. Nur gibt es derzeit nur eine Firma Namens Armatix die soetwas vertreibt. Wie es der Zufall so will, liegt diese in der BRD und das Land Baden-Würtemberg ist über die Landesentwicklungsbank an dieser Firma zu 25% beteiligt. Der nächste Zufall: Der IM hat dort selber einen Posten.
Und zu der Sicherheit von biometrischen Systemen verweise ich hier mal auf den CCC und die "Waldarbeiter oder S-Klasse Besitzer" Kampagne und zu den Waffenblockiersystemen auf das Forum Waffenrecht und eine Sendung von Frontal 21(Link zu YT).
Aber wir schweifen ab...



> e:/ Dein Benutzerbild erinnert mich an Murdoc aus dem A-Team. Kann das sein?


Ja.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich steh irgendwie auf das A-Team^^

Naja, mittlerweile ärgert sich jemdand (nicht ich) die Grünen zur Europawahl gewählt zu haben. Gut, dass ich weder Grün, noch SPD noch CSU gewählt hab.

Biometrische Systeme sind an sich recht nett, doch wenn ich mir mal in Erinnerung rufe, dass der CCC mal den Fingerabdruck von Schäuble veröffentlich hat (benutzbar, oder?) ist das ein etwas bitterer Beigeschmack.
Politiker, die in den Firmen sitzen, sollten solche Vorschläge nicht bringen dürfen, was man ja auch an Schröders Russlandpolitik (Gasprom, Pipeline) gesehen hat.

e:/ Irgendwie verstehe ich die Politik nicht mehr. Weil die Pistole im Schlafzimmer offen rum lag, sollen die Waffen in den sicher verschlossenen Waffenschränken nun extra im Lauf gesichert werden? Wo ist denn bitte da der Sinn oder überhaupt mal ein logischer Gedankengang? Ähnlich idiotisch wie die Internetsperren (ausweitungsgefährdet auf alles andere) oder die Killerspieldebatte. Ich versteh es nicht.


----------



## DaStash (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Massive Bedenken des Bundesrates, nach der ersten Vorlesung des Gesetzentwurfes, erschweren erheblich dessen geplante, kurzfristige Einführung. Zu Recht!
Quelle zur News

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass durch das gestiegene öffentliche Interesse diese unsinnige Maßnahme zu Fall gebracht wird.

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Also für mich hört sich das eher so an, dass die Sperren eingeführt werden (ohne IP-Log), aber die Listen zur Überprüfung freigegeben werden.
Das macht aber keinen Sinn, da die Sperren an sich das Problem sind und nicht deren Umsetzung.

e:/ wegen den Grünen: Link zum Youtube-Video ... klar, weil eine Schulhofprügelei noch Respekt hat und aufhört, aber in Spielen alles weiter geht. Sag mal, was soll der Scheiß? Ich dachte, die Grünen hätten Hirn, aber seit Gestern wurde ich eines besseren belehrt. Diese Argumentation ist insich falsch, unlogisch und dumm. Bin ich froh, die nicht gewählt zu haben.


----------



## Bucklew (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

heise online - 13.06.09 - SPD-Parteivorstand fordert Nachbesserungen bei Gesetz zu Kinderporno-Sperren


----------



## Bucklew (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

heise online - 15.06.09 - Polizeistatistik: Verbreitung von Kinderpornographie im Internet ist rückläufig



> Der Besitz und die Verschaffung von Kinderpornographie habe im Jahr 2008 um 24,1 Prozent auf 6.707 Fälle abgenommen, nachdem er 2007 noch um 94,3 Prozent zugenommen hatte. Das Innenministerium führt diesbezüglich aus: "Nach dem starken Fallzahlenanstieg im Jahr 2007 aufgrund bundesweiter Ermittlungen hinsichtlich der Verbreitung kinderpornographischen Materials im Internet gingen die Fallzahlen nach Abschluss einiger Großverfahren wieder deutlich zurück. Der Anstieg der Fallzahlen bei der Verbreitung pornographischer Schriften ist auf die verstärkten Bemühungen der Polizei und anderer Akteure zur Aufhellung des Dunkelfeldes in diesem Bereich zurückzuführen."


----------



## frEnzy (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Interessant ist dabei vor allem, dass Schäuble nicht auf den KiPo Teil in dem Bericht eingegangen ist, als er ihn vorstellte. Nur islamistische Verschwörungstheoretiker werden da wohl Absicht hinter vermuten. Es könnten ja zensurfeindliche Rückschlüsse aus den Ergebnissen gezogen werden ^^ Schade nur, dass unsere ach so freie Presse da nicht weiter nachgehakt hat.

Aber das wird der Zensursula natürlich egal sein. Wir erinnern uns: Wenn auch nur eine, kleine, harmlose, noch nicht zerstückelte Kinderseele vor der perversen Zerstörung durch das Klicken auf ein Bild beschützt werden kann... Ok, sorry, das war jetzt etwas zu melodramatisch...


----------



## frEnzy (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wurde die neue Wahlwerbung schon mal gepostet?

CDU, CSU und die SPD haben einen gemeinsamen, etwas ekligen Wahlwerbespot gedreht ^^

YouTube - Gemeinschafts-Wahlwerbung der CDU, CSU und SPD


----------



## ole88 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

also mal davon abgesehn das ich die parteien net mag aber des is unterste schublade und stellt sich somit auf die gleiche ebene wie diese parteien


----------



## MomentInTime (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Petition gegen Internetsperren - zeichne mit!

*Stand:* 127.085 Bürger haben die Petition schon mitgezeichnet 
*Verbleibende Zeit:* Knapp 1 1/2 Stunden

Glaubt ihr, wir schaffen es, diese ePetition zur größten in der Geschichte Deutschlands zu machen ?


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

es wird kein bild beim registrieren angezeigt

edit übern internet ex gehts


----------



## frEnzy (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Leicht Off-Topic aber dennoch irgendwie passend 

Der Sohn fragt: "Papi, was ist eigentlich Politik?" Erklärt der Vater: "Das ist ganz einfach ... sieh mal ... Ich bringe das Geld nach Hause also bin ich der KAPITALISMUS. Deine Mutter verwaltet das Geld, also ist sie die REGIERUNG. Der Opa passt auf, dass hier alles seine Ordnung hat, also ist er die GEWERKSCHAFT. Unser Dienstmädchen ist die ARBEITERKLASSE. Wir alle haben nur eines im Sinn, nämlich dein Wohlergehen. Folglich bist Du das VOLK. Und Dein kleiner Bruder, der noch in den Windeln liegt, ist die ZUKUNFT. Hast du das verstanden, mein Sohn?" Der Kleine überlegt und bittet seinen Vater, dass er erst noch eine Nacht darüber schlafen möchte ...
Nachts wird der Junge wach, weil sein kleiner Bruder in die Windel gemacht hat und furchtbar brüllt. Da er nicht weiss, was er machen soll geht er ins Schlafzimmer der Eltern. Da liegt aber nur seine Mutter und die schläft so fest dass er sie nicht wecken kann. So geht er in das Zimmer des Dienstmädchens wo der Vater sich gerade mit derselben vergnügt während der Opa durch das Fenster unauffällig zuschaut. Alle sind so beschäftigt dass sie nicht mitbekommen dass der Junge vor ihrem Bett steht. Also beschliesst der Junge wieder schlafen zu gehen. Am nächsten Morgen fragt der Vater seinen Sohn ob er nun mit eigenen Worten erklären kann, was Politik ist: "Ja", antwortet der Sohn, "der KAPITALISMUS missbraucht die ARBEITERKLASSE und die GEWERKSCHAFT schaut zu während die REGIERUNG schläft. Das VOLK wird vollkommen ignoriert und die ZUKUNFT liegt in der ********. DAS IST POLITIK!"


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Tjoa, mittlerweile ist die Mitzeichnung der Petition nicht mehr möglich. 134.014 Mitzeichnungen sind schon gigantisch, wenn man bedenkt, dass es nun die erfolgreichste Petition in der Geschichte ist.

Ich hoffe mal, dass die Politik endlich mal ihren Kurs überdenkt und logisch handelt.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass die Politik endlich mal ihren Kurs überdenkt und logisch handelt.


Der Kurs ist bereits bekannt: Der neue Entwurf


----------



## harl.e.kin (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

So da bestätigt sich doch das Kipos nur der Anfang waren. Bayern will Gameware.at indizieren lassen.

Quelle: Gameware.at

Bald haben wir chinesische Verhältnisse und ich Idiot bin 1989 auf die Strasse gegangen. Langsam frag ich mich: wofür?


----------



## Bucklew (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ob wir eine neue Rekordzeit sehen, in der das BVerfG ein Gesetz kippt? Ich wette ja


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



harl.e.kin schrieb:


> So da bestätigt sich doch *das Kipos* nur der Anfang waren. Bayern will Gameware.at indizieren lassen.
> 
> Quelle: Gameware.at
> 
> Bald haben wir chinesische Verhältnisse und ich Idiot bin 1989 auf die Strasse gegangen. Langsam frag ich mich: wofür?


Inwiefern hat dass was mit dem KiPo Gesetz zu tun?
Zumal Gameware das gleiche droht wie Cyber Pirates. Und zu dieser Zeit war vom KiPo Gesetz noch nicht mal die Rede.


----------



## frEnzy (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das hat nichts mit KiPo zu tun (genau wie das Gesetz) sondern mit Überwachung und Zensur (genau wie das Gesetz).

Das Gesetz hat drei Gründe:
1. Überwachung der Bevölkerung durch den Staat (Informationsfluss steuern/begrenzen)
2. Machterhalt der Regierung und Schützung des Systems (Informationsfluss steuern/begrenzen)
3. Wirtschaftlichen Verbänden und Unternehmen ihre Gewinne sichern (sperren von Downloadportalen etc.)

Das ganze wäre nur halb so schlimm, wenn die Politiker wenigstens zugeben würden, dass das ihre wirklichen Ziele sind. Dann würde wenigstens mit offenen Karten gespielt werden. Aber so ist nicht nur das Gesetz schlecht sondern der Wähler wird auch noch verarscht und belogen!


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hie rmal die Updates der letzten Zeit:

16.06.2009
Der neue Entwurf...

17.06.2009
91 Prozent laut Umfrage für Sperren...

17.06.2009 #2
Wirtsschaftsausschuss stimmt zu...

Zum neuen Entwurf:
Es ist wirklich traurig wie wenig Einfluss die erfolgreichste E-Petition hat. Wie soll man denn so und mit solchen Aussagen von Zensursular:"Ich habe die Kritik wahrgenommen, weiche aber keinen Millimeter von meiner Linie ab", junge Leute für Politik interessieren????

Zur Umfrage:
Und mal wieder eine "representative Umfrage". Ich fänd es gut, wenn mal eine Umfrage gemacht wird, die vor allem sich ersteinmal mit genauer Inflormation über die Hintergründe beschäftigt, so das die "noobs" also alte Leute und diejenigen die sich nicht mit dem Internet auseinandersetzen, wissen, worüber sie eigentlich abstimmen. Am besten wäre es doch, wenn sich Gengner und Beführworter zusammentun und gemeinsam eine representative Umfrage erstellen, di über das tatsächliche Interesse der Bevölkerung informieren.

Zu dem Wirtschaftsausschuss:Immer wieder das gleiche Bild. Zufriedenheit auf beiden Seiten. Jetzt wird hier allen Ernstes eine Maßnahme öffentlich als Erfolg gefeiert, die nachweislich jedoch keinen positiven Nutzen bezüglich von KiPo´s haben wird. Kritik bezüglich der Einführung von generellen Zensurmaßnahmen wird weiterhin abgeblockt, jedoch nicht ernsthaft bestritten, bzw. "ausgeschlossen".
Der stellvertretende Vorsitzende der Union Wolfgang Bosbach sagte dazu:
"Es geht ausdrücklich und ausschließlich um den Kampf gegen die Kinderpornografie." Er kenne niemanden, "der ernsthaft das Ziel verfolgt, weitere Inhalte auf gleiche Art und Weise sperren zu wollen"

Das hörte sich aber in Ihrem letzen Interview, wie ich schon einmal angemerkt hatte, etwas anders an, Herr Bosbach:
"Ich halte es für richtig, sich erstmal nur mit dem Thema Kinderpornografie zu befassen, damit die öffentliche Debatte nicht in eine Schieflage gerät."
Immer dieser Zwiespalt. Ersteinmal anfüttern, dann wieder dementieren und später doch einführen. Sensibilisiert sollten ja dann alle mittlerweile sein.....

Einfach nur enttäuschend. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das es so offensichtlich falsch ist. Wie ist es dann erst bei politischen Themen wo wir auf Grund mangelnder Fachkenntnis überhaupt nicht mitreden können und uns von daher auf die Kompetenz der gewählten Politiker verlassen müssen?

Mir wäre  es im Übrigen am liebsten Politiker direkt zu wählen. Keine Parteien mehr im eigentlichen Sinne sondern nur noch ein Zusammenschluss aus einzelnen Volksvertretern. Ich denke das so solche politischen Aktionen die offensichtlich nicht dem eigentlichen Zwecke dienen, weitaus weniger vorkommen würden.

MfG


----------



## Gunny Hartman (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Jo mai wir in Bayern sind dafür, dass Internetseiten zum Vertrieb von unzensierten Killerspielen per Internetzensur gesperrt werden. Deshalb ham mir in Bayern einen Antrag zur Zensur dieser Seiten gestellt. Darunter auch a Seitn aus Österreich.   

Im Klartext: Wegen irgendwelchen Volldeppen in Bayern sollen unteranderem Seiten aus dem Ausland, die "Killerspiele" verkaufen zensiert werden. 

Von wegen, das Gesetz wird nicht missbraucht und ausgeweitet. Die Regierung wird das Gesetz auf alles anwenden, gegen das sie den Vorwand des Schutzes der Bevölkerung anführen kann.

Okay soll doch die Regierung alles verbieten, damit der Großteil der Bevölkerung weiter in seinem Irrglauben, vor irgendwelchen Amokläufen oder Sonstigem, sicher zu sein. Hauptsache die Politik muss sich nicht eingestehn, dass im System gravierende Fehler stecken und kann sagen, sie hätte doch was getan. 
Ich sag nur soviel: Wenn alles Verboten wird, werd Ich es mir eben illegal beschaffen und falls ich erwischt werde, geh ich eben vors Verfassungsgericht und lasse diese Zensurgesetze überprüfen. Hoffentlich kommt das BVG dann zur Erkenntniss, dass diese Gesetze verfassungswiedrig sind. Ich hoffe diese Gesetze werden schon vorher rasiert, andernfalls lasse Ich mich davon nicht einschränken. 
Ich finde es ist die Pflicht jedes Menschen, Gesetze zu missachten, die ungerecht, sinnlos und gegen die Rechte auf Freiheit, freie entfaltung der Persönlichkeit und der Freiheit der Information verstoßen. 

Und wenn diese Gesetze doch kommen sollte, die Politiker sich mit Lob nur so überschütten und dann wieder ein Amoklauf passiert, dann bin Ich der erste, der darüber laut lachen wird.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Das Gesetz hat drei Gründe:
> 1. Überwachung der Bevölkerung durch den Staat (Informationsfluss steuern/begrenzen)
> 2. Machterhalt der Regierung und Schützung des Systems (Informationsfluss steuern/begrenzen)
> 3. Wirtschaftlichen Verbänden und Unternehmen ihre Gewinne sichern (sperren von Downloadportalen etc.)


Dass deine Punkte 1-3 goßer Bullshit sind ist dir wohl hoffentlich bekannt.
Das KiPo Gesetz hat:
1.) nichts mit irgendeiner Überwachung der Bevölkerung zu tun
2.) dient es auch nicht zum Machterhalt der Regierung etc. .....
3.) sichert es auch keine Gewinne von irgendwelchen Untermehmen bzw. Verbänden etc. ...

-------------------------



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Jo mai wir in Bayern sind dafür, dass Internetseiten zum Vertrieb von unzensierten Killerspielen per Internetzensur gesperrt werden. Deshalb ham mir in Bayern einen Antrag zur Zensur dieser Seiten gestellt. Darunter auch a Seitn aus Österreich.
> 
> Im Klartext: Wegen irgendwelchen Volldeppen in Bayern sollen unteranderem Seiten aus dem Ausland, die "Killerspiele" verkaufen zensiert werden.
> 
> .............................


Das KiPo Gesetz hat rein gar nichts mit der Indizierung von gamewar.at zu tun.



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Von wegen, das Gesetz wird nicht missbraucht und ausgeweitet. *Die Regierung wird das Gesetz auf alles anwenden, gegen das sie den Vorwand des Schutzes der Bevölkerung anführen kann*.


Weist du überhaupt was dazu alles nötig wär?


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch eins. Denen im September einen Denkzettel verpassen. Nur nutzen viele diese Macht nicht. Es nützt nichts nicht zur Wahl zu gehen oder eine ungültige Stimme abzugeben.


----------



## Bucklew (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das KiPo Gesetz hat rein gar nichts mit der Indizierung von gamewar.at zu tun.


Der Schritt,dass das KiPo-Gesetz auf andere Sachen ausgeweitet wird (Urheberrechtsverletzung, rechtes Gedankengut usw.), ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, nicht des Obs.


----------



## DaStash (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



riedochs schrieb:


> Jetzt bleibt uns nur noch eins. Denen im September einen Denkzettel verpassen. Nur nutzen viele diese Macht nicht. Es nützt nichts nicht zur Wahl zu gehen oder eine ungültige Stimme abzugeben.


Genauso ist es. 

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Möglich ist alles. Momentan ist es aber nicht so.


----------



## Bucklew (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Möglich ist alles. Momentan ist es aber nicht so.


Wenn es aber so IST, ist es zu spät etwas dagegen zu unternehmen. Der Kampf dagegen muss VOR der verabschiedung des gesetzes erfolgen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sollte der neue Gesetzesentwurf umgesetzt werden, dann kommt es erst gar nicht soweit:


> So soll eine Ausweitung der Sperren auf andere unerwünschte Inhalte (in der Diskussion waren unter anderem Urheberrechtsverletzungen, islamistische Propaganda, illegales Glücksspiel und verfassungsfeindliche rechtsradikale Seiten) verhindert werden.


Quelle: gulli: KiPo-Sperren: Der neue Entwurf


----------



## Bucklew (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Sollte der neue Gesetzesentwurf umgesetzt werden, dann kommt es erst gar nicht soweit:


Nach der letzten Bundestagswahl hieß es von der CDU "Mehrwertsteuererhöhung auf 18%" von der SPD "keine Mehrwertsteuererhöhung" und was haben wir bekommen? 19%!

Wie soll man denen noch ernsthaft etwas glauben?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Heute wurde das Gesetz im Bundestag beschlossen:
gulli: Kipo-Sperren: Bundestag beschließt Gesetz


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Damals war auch so einiges "momentan" nicht möglich.... Ob sich "damals" nun aufs Mautsystem oder was anderes bezieht, kannst du dir aussuchen.

Öhm, ein Gesetz, welches nix positives erreicht, aber viel Gefahrenpotential birgt wird eingeführt. Egal was Experten sagen, egal ob die Bundesregierung nichtmal Fakten hat oder die Fakten widerlegt wurden: Es wird gemacht. Was soll das?

Warum wird auf Spiele eingedroschen, warum auf Waffen (als Sportgeräte, nicht die illegalen) oder auf Internetseiten, wenn es erwiesenermaßen falsch ist?

Je länger ich mir das Treiben der Großen Koalition anschaue, desto mehr frage ich mich, ob diese überhaupt regierungsfähig (also die Qualität der Entscheidungen, nicht die Quantität) ist und inwiefern diese sich auf unwichtige, falsche Annahmen stützt und das wichtige ignoriert.

e:/ Dieser Text setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf (mal wieder). Hallo, gehts noch?
Freies Internet und Kriminalität sollen gefördert werden, wenn man ein unsinniges Gesetz nicht will?

e:// Irgendwie ist der Text eine klare Lüge. Weder gibts ein freies Internet, noch soll das gefördert werden. Diese Sperren tragen nicht zu einem gesetzestreuen Internet bei, sie helfen garnichts. Die Zahlen sind der Bundesregierung entweder unbekannt (Gewerbliche Nutzung/Verdienst) oder vollkommen frei erfunden (Anstieg um 111%Prozent). Es ist k_eine gefährliche Entwicklung gestoppt worden_, sondern sie wird in Gang gebracht - mal wieder -.


----------



## frEnzy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dass deine Punkte 1-3 goßer Bullshit sind ist dir wohl hoffentlich bekannt.
> Das KiPo Gesetz hat:
> 1.) nichts mit irgendeiner Überwachung der Bevölkerung zu tun
> 2.) dient es auch nicht zum Machterhalt der Regierung etc. .....
> 3.) sichert es auch keine Gewinne von irgendwelchen Untermehmen bzw. Verbänden etc. ...


 
Denk an meine Worte, wenn die ersten politischen bzw. Filesharing- und Download-Seiten gesperrt werden. In Deutschland muss man bei jedem Gesetz zuerst fragen: Wem nützt es was? Wer hat dadurch Vorteile? Die wenigsten Gesetze werden wirklich zum Wohl des Volkes eingeführt sondern haben meistens wirtschaftliche Interessen im Hintergrund.


----------



## klefreak (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

hier ein Update von unserem Forenmitglied NGamers

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...chen-kinderschutzbund-gehackt.html#post871904

mfg Klemens


----------



## darkviruz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Die Überlegung iss ja gut das man solche Seiten sperren möchte, aber Deutschland wird immer mehr zum Überwachungsstaat.

Außerdem wird solch eine Sperre eh nicht helfen. Wird eine Site offline gestellt iss die nächste schon wieder da.

Außerdem soll die Sperre leicht zu umgehen sein, hab ich gelesen.


----------



## lemon (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@darkviruz

Da gebe ich dir Recht. Auf einer Ampel war mal ein Aufkleber mit der Frage: "STASI 2.0 ?"
Ich finde auch, dass Deutschland immer mehr zum Überwachungsstaat wird. Allerdings, wo hast du denn das gelesen mit der leicht umgehbaren Sperre ?

lg

lemon


----------



## darkviruz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



lemon3007 schrieb:


> Allerdings, wo hast du denn das gelesen mit der leicht umgehbaren Sperre ?


Hab's gefunden: Websperre: Internet-Zensur oder Kampf gegen Kinderpornografie - CHIP Online


----------



## frEnzy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Um noch mal kurz deutlich zu machen, warum dieses Gesetz so gefährlich ist, wagen wir doch mal einen Blick in die Zukunft...


> eppich (50 Beiträge seit 08.03.01)
> +++ FT +++ 18.06.2015
> 
> Zum 6. Jahrestag der erfolgreichen Websperren erinnern die Politiker
> ...


Die Zukunft ist noch nicht festgeschrieben, wir können sie verändern und formen. Es ist nur ein Ausblick, wie es sein könnte... und dies gillt es zu verhindern!!


----------



## mojera (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Soeben hat die post geklingelt. Jedoch hat mir der postman anstatt eines paketes von gameware eine nachricht in die hand gedrückt:
Ihre Sendung wird bis auf weiteres wegen prüfung auf indizierungsgefährliche medien zurückgehalten und der bjpm zur prüfung vorgelegt.
Absender:  Gameware.
was soll der mist ?
liegt das vielleicht daran dass gameware aus deutschland versendet ??
HIILFEE !


----------



## DaStash (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ist zwar OT aber welche Spiele genau, hast du dir bestellt??

@frenzy
Ganz netter Beitrag.  Aber auch ziemlich unrealistisch oder hat die Frau von der Laien in der SDU jetzt nicht mehr den Posten als Familienministerin sondern als Innenministerin? Ach, eine unbedeutende Frage hätte ich da noch, ist Angy immernoch Kanzlerin???? 

@All
Ist eigentlich irgendjemanden bekannt, ob es schon welche gibt die eine Verfassungsbeschwerde angekündigt haben und wurde das Gesetz eigentlich schon auf seine Verfassungstauglichkeit hin überprüft?

MfG

MfG


----------



## CK1980 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Abstimmen!

ZDF.de - Voting


----------



## DaStash (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wie in so vielen Umfragen sind die Meinungen eindeutig aber das interessiert ja die "Volksvertreter" nicht.

MfG


----------



## Reigenspieler (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie in so vielen Umfragen sind die Meinungen eindeutig aber das interessiert ja die "*Volksvertreter*" nicht.
> 
> MfG


Ich wollte es noch etwas stärker markieren


----------



## riedochs (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie in so vielen Umfragen sind die Meinungen eindeutig aber das interessiert ja die "Volksvertreter" nicht.
> 
> MfG



Das soll doch wohl eher Volksverräter heissen? 
Achja, vor etwas mehr als 60 Jahren wurde diese standrechtlich erschossen, das sollte einem zu denken geben. Was jetzt jeder denkt ist seine Sache.


----------



## frEnzy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Volksvertreter... Volksverräter... Volkszertreter...


----------



## MomentInTime (20. Juni 2009)

*Bundesweite "Löschen statt Sperren"-Demos am Samstag, 20. Juni 2009, um 12 Uhr*

LoeschenStattSperren


----------



## riedochs (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bundesweite "Löschen statt Sperren"-Demos am Samstag, 20. Juni 2009, um 12 Uhr*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> LoeschenStattSperren



Das ist der richitge Weg!


----------



## DaStash (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

SO ist es! Wie heir schon gepostet wurde, regierten die Provider innerhalb von 24 Stunden und entfernten 60% der angeprangerten Inhalte, auch die Provider im Ausland. Das ist nicht mal annähernd eine Erfolgsstatistik, mit der sich solch eine Zensurmaßnahme messen kann.

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wobei man noch sagen muss, dass die angeprangerten Seiten nichtmal illegal waren, jedenfalls nicht der Großteil.
Ich versteh nur eins nicht: Warum wird sich aufs Internet konzentriert, wenn dort - da lügen die Politiker - weder ein Markt besteht, noch Geld damit verdient wird? Missbrauch findet im realen Leben statt, meist in Familien. 

Von der Leyen hatte doch mal gefragt, warum Netz gegen Kinderpornographie "eingeschlafen" ist... Tja, weil Zufallsfunde nun doch nicht mehr als Lüge angesehen wurden und eine Vermittlung nicht nltig war. Wozu Sachverstand, wenns ohne viel besser geht?


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

hier die liste der gestrigen Abstimmung !

http://dokumente.linksfraktion.net/pdfdownloads/7707070650.pdf


----------



## highspeedpingu (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Genau so hab´ ich´s mir gedacht...
Und dann wundern wenn es Wähler gibt die Links oder Rechts wählen... (Diese Extremisten...)


----------



## DaStash (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Und ich dachte immer solche Abstimmungen sind geheim??!!

MfG


----------



## rocc (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

War schön mit dir Freiheit.


----------



## Reigenspieler (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer solche Abstimmungen sind geheim??!!
> 
> MfG


Wiso, du darfst ja auch zugucken wenn die abstimmen  . Manchmal funktioniert es auch nur über Handzeichen.


----------



## Dr@gon18 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) Bringt diese Maßnahme etwas/ bekämpft man damit wirklich die Kinderpornografie, indem man lediglich die Seiten nicht mehr zugängig macht?




Die frage mit nem nein zu beantworten ist quatsch!! 

Es ist nämlich sehr wohl ein anfang!! du kann nicht davon ausgehn dass es übernacht durch so eine maßnahme keine kinderpornographie mehr im internet gibt.. aber es ist ein anfang!! irgendwo muss man mal einen anfang machen!! das ist ne riesen geschichte.. das geht nicht von heute auf morgen!! aber wenn man keinen anfang macht, wird nie was geschehen!!


----------



## DaStash (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Dr@gon18 schrieb:


> Die frage mit nem nein zu beantworten ist quatsch!!
> 
> Es ist nämlich sehr wohl ein anfang!! du kann nicht davon ausgehn dass es übernacht durch so eine maßnahme keine kinderpornographie mehr im internet gibt.. aber es ist ein anfang!! irgendwo muss man mal einen anfang machen!! das ist ne riesen geschichte.. das geht nicht von heute auf morgen!! aber wenn man keinen anfang macht, wird nie was geschehen!!


Aha und du hälst es also für den richtigen Anfang einfach ein Tuch vor dem Problem zu hängen, so das man es nicht mehr sehen kann aber es immer noch da ist? Mal davon abgesehen das man auf diese Seiten nachc wie vor zugreifen kann. Untersuchungen haben schon gezeitgt das es wesentlich effektiver ist die Inhalte durch kontaktieren der Provider innerhalb von 24 Stunden löschen zu lassen. Also, ich sehe da nun wirklich keinen Anfang sondern lediglich die Einführung einer neuen politischen Infrastruktur und reine Symbolpolitik in beginnender Wahlkampfzeit. Und das bestätigen sowohl die "Opferverbände" als auch zig Experten aus angesehenen Fachmagazinen. Oder beschreib mal genauer inwiefern das in Sachen KiPo hilfreich sein soll.

@Reigenspieler
Stimmt ja, ich hatte das mit dem Abstimmen für Ämter/Wahlen etc. verwechselt. 

MfG


----------



## darkviruz (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das Gesetz iss sowas von nutzlos..Die Chip schrieb das die Hürde innerhalb  von 30 Sekunden überwunden ist.

..und dann beschäftigen sich meistens auch noch Leute damit die sich überhaupt oder schlecht mit dem PC auskennen.

...und abschrecken wird es bestimmt auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Sehr interessant: www.cdu-bundestag.de , www.spd-bundestag.de , www.cducsu-bundestag.de 
Die Geschichte dazu: KLICK


----------



## frEnzy (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Sehr interessant: www.cdu-bundestag.de , www.spd-bundestag.de , www.cducsu-bundestag.de
> Die Geschichte dazu: KLICK


lol!! Gute Idee 

Schöne Zusammenfassung der möglichen Hintergrundgeschichte, was gerade in der Politik passiert (man achte auf der Verfassungsdatum!!):



			
				Mehr_Schlaege_fuer_Politiker schrieb:
			
		

> 7. Dezember 2006 20:51
> *Der Killer und der Fuß in der Tür *
> 
> Kurzfassung:
> ...


----------



## frEnzy (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ach ja, was ich noch zum Herrn Tauss und seinem Wechsel zur Piratenpartei sagen wollte :

Tauss hatte als Abgeordneter tatsächlich mit KiPo zu tun und musste die Arbeit niederlegen weil er "auf eigene Faust" ermittelt hat. Seine Demontage scheint mir jetzt im Nachhinein aber ziemlich gut getimed zu sein, da es kurz vor der Bekanntgabe der Zensurpläne passiert ist und Tauss bereits in der Vergangenheit immer wieder versucht hat, solche Gesetze zu verhindern oder wenigstens zu entschärfen. Vielleicht ist das schon ein Vorgeschmack wie Kritiker in Zukunft mundtot gemacht werden.

Armes Deutschland

Und es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass Leute so Mundtot gemacht worden wären. So ähnlich wurde auch mit SPD-Abgeordneten verfahren, die damals öffentlich bekannt gaben, gegen den "großen Lauschangriff" stimmen zu wollen.. "Zufällig" wurden in deren Anwaltskanzleien / Büros dann plötzlich belastende Papiere gefunden...

Ich kann natürlich nicht beweisen, dass es wirklich so abgelaufen ist aber der Bagage traue ich (fast) alles zu!! Wahrscheinlich wird immer, bevor jemand auf einen wichtigen Posten gesetzt wird, der Herr/die Dame komplett durchleuchtet und nur wenn etwas gefunden wurde, mit dem man die Person zwingen kann "auf Kurs zu bleiben", können sie den Posten auch haben. Wenn die dann doch mal aufmucken kann man sie so einfach entsorgen


----------



## Bucklew (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Und es wurde die italienische Sperrliste untersucht:

gulli: Kinderporno-Sperren: Italiens Zensurliste analysiert

Selbes Ergebnis: Wenig Kinderpornos, noch weniger Kommerz, mehr als die Hälfte der Server in den USA/EU und auch unberechtigte Sperrung.

Daher: Kontra Zensurfilter!


----------



## DaStash (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Ach ja, was ich noch zum Herrn Tauss und seinem Wechsel zur Piratenpartei sagen wollte :
> 
> Tauss hatte als Abgeordneter tatsächlich mit KiPo zu tun und musste die Arbeit niederlegen weil er "auf eigene Faust" ermittelt hat. Seine Demontage scheint mir jetzt im Nachhinein aber ziemlich gut getimed zu sein, da es kurz vor der Bekanntgabe der Zensurpläne passiert ist und Tauss bereits in der Vergangenheit immer wieder versucht hat, solche Gesetze zu verhindern oder wenigstens zu entschärfen. Vielleicht ist das schon ein Vorgeschmack wie Kritiker in Zukunft mundtot gemacht werden.
> 
> ...



Ich finde das sowieso armselig, solch ein Argument anzuführen um ihn damit quasi seine Glaubwürdigkeit in der Öffentlichkeit zu nehmen, da bis jetzt schliesslich nur ermittelt wird und ich immer noch davon ausgehen das man erstmal von dem Grundsatz ausgeht, das einem die Schuld ersteinmal bewiesen werden muss. Mal davon abgesehen unterstütze ich deine These, wie man politische Kollegen auf Spur halten kann. Ich halte das keineswegs für abwegig. Man sieht ja auch ganz gut wie mit Kritikern umgegangen wird, siehe KiPo-Kritiker. Das sind ja alles eh nur Verschwörungstheoretiker und welche die KiPo beführworten und nicht dagegen sind. 

@Bucklew
Ja, dass ist schon ein Ding mit den Sperrlisten. Die 60% der Seiten die auf europäischen Servern und in den USA zu finden sind, könnte man problemlos löschen lassen, innerhalb kürzester Zeit, wie bei der Aktion löschen statt sperren aufgezeigt wurde. Es ist wirklich eine farse, für wie dumm die Öffentlichkeit verkauft wird. Das schlimme ist, diejenigen die sich thematisch dmait nicht so gut auskennen, fressen den Politikern aus der Hand und glauben denen die Ammenmärchen die sie verbreiten. 

p.s.:
Interessante Rechercheergebnisse, bezüglich des Falles "Jörg Tauss" der ja die SPD verlassen hat und der Piratenpartei beigetreten ist.
Thx@Doghma für den Link.

MfG


----------



## MUSHKIN-USER (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich kann hier nur auf mein UserPic verweisen. Ich habe mir sehr viele Berichte angelesen. 
Vielleicht guckt der ein oder andere mal das Video das unter dem Link in meiner Signatur zu finden ist. 
Ich find dieses ganze Thema recht schwer, wie soll mann bitte gegen Internet Zenzur argumentieren, wenn alles unter dem Thema Kiderpornografi läuft?
Interessant fand ich es auch wie Frau von der Leyen in jedem Interview die Fragen mit Schuldgefühl auslösenden Schilderungen beantwortet. 

Schön war ja auch das Internetuser die ihren DNS Server ändern können, laut ihr 20%, alle stark Pädokriminell sind.
Ich gehöre ja wohl dann auch zu den 20% Usern die sich in "solch hoch kriminellen Kreisen von erfahrenen Usern bewegt"


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



MUSHKIN-USER schrieb:


> ... wie soll mann bitte gegen Internet Zenzur argumentieren, wenn alles unter dem Thema Kiderpornografi läuft?...


 
Drei mal darfst du raten, warum das Thema als Aufhänger gewählt worden ist...


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Man, die geben aber echt Gas!! heise online - 23.06.09 - CDU/CSU-Wahlprogramm: Internetsperren nach Urheberrechtsverstößen
Mal sehen, wie viele SPDler da wieder Bauchschmerzen bekommen  Ach ne, brauchen die ja dann gar nicht. In der Oposition sitzend können die dann ja um so lauter wettern, dass das gegen das Grundgesetz verstößt und das ein freies Internet ein besonders wichtiges Gut unserer Gesellschaft und der Demokratie ist...


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Und weiter gehts mit dem Überwachungs-/Polizeistaat: heise online - 23.06.09 - Kfz-Scanning soll in Hessen bald wieder möglich sein

Langsam kommen die Teile des Puzzles zusammen


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Herr Tauss bestreitet selbst nicht, sich kinderpornographisches Material aktiv verschafft zu haben - was nach 184b StGB strafbar ist. Sein Amt wird von Ziffer 5 meiner Ansicht nach nicht abgedeckt; ich finde es ausserdem bemerkenswert, dass augenscheinlich niemand aus seinem politischen Umfeld etwas hierueber wusste. Selbst wenn seine Behauptung, dies rein der Informationsgewinnung wegen getan zu haben, stimmen sollte (was schwer zu beweisen sein duerfte), hat er sich, seinem Anliegen und der Partei der er angehoert damit einen denkbar schlechten Dienst erwiesen.



DaStash schrieb:


> (...)da bis jetzt schliesslich nur ermittelt wird und ich immer noch davon ausgehen das man erstmal von dem Grundsatz ausgeht, das einem die Schuld ersteinmal bewiesen werden muss.



Interessant. Wenn bei einem Mitglied der SPD und jetzt Piratenpartei kinderpornographisches Material gefunden wird und dieses Mitglied nicht bestreitet, sich dieses wissentlich verschafft zu haben, wird auf die Unschuldsvermutung gepocht (obwohl derjenige faktisch ja gestaendig ist). Wenn eine Bundesministerin ein Gesetz auf den Weg bringt, wird ihr Gott weiss was unterstellt und die Demontage der Demokratie angedichtet - nur weil man mit dem geschaffenen "Instrumentarium" ja (unstrittig) Schindluder treiben _koennte_. Gilt die Unschuldsvermutung etwa nur fuer die, deren Positionen man teilt?

Doppelmoral detected.

EDIT: Mist, ich wollte hier doch nichts mehr schreiben ...


----------



## Bucklew (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Interessant. Wenn bei einem Mitglied der SPD und jetzt Piratenpartei kinderpornographisches Material gefunden wird und dieses Mitglied nicht bestreitet, sich dieses wissentlich verschafft zu haben, wird auf die Unschuldsvermutung gepocht (obwohl derjenige faktisch ja gestaendig ist). Wenn eine Bundesministerin ein Gesetz auf den Weg bringt, wird ihr Gott weiss was unterstellt und die Demontage der Demokratie angedichtet - nur weil man mit dem geschaffenen "Instrumentarium" ja (unstrittig) Schindluder treiben _koennte_. Gilt die Unschuldsvermutung etwa nur fuer die, deren Positionen man teilt?


Zu deinen geistigen Ergüssen kann man nur noch eines sagen:

 

Ab zum nächsten CSU-Stammtisch, da kriegst du sicherlich Beifall für so einen Bullshit, aber jeder neutrale Bürger kann über so einen Quatsch einfach nur lachen.

Nur so nebenbei: Mit dem Gesetz der Bundesministerin wird in anderen Länder schon jahrelang Schindluder GETRIEBEN, warum sollte man als mündiger Bürger diese Gefahr aus Lehren der Vergangenheit ignorieren?!


----------



## frEnzy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@JePe: Die beiden Fälle haben doch erstmal nichts miteinander zu tun, oder? Bei Tauss kann man nicht einfach sagen "Du bist schuld, ein ekelhafter Pädophiler, ab in Knast mit dir!". Das muss bewiesen werden!! Hier gehts ja auch erstmal nur um eine Person, die evtl. Mist gebaut hat. Bei dem Zensurgesetz und dem allgemeinen Verhalten von Politikern ist aber davon auszugehen, dass dieses Gesetz missbraucht wird. Alle Listen, die bisher ans Tageslicht gekommen sind, zeigen doch eindrucksvoll, dass noch ne ganze Menge mehr gesperrt wird, als Ursprünglich angekündigt. Und die ersten Forderungen sind doch bereits da!! Außerdem funktioniert es nicht und setzt, falls es doch wider erwarten funktionieren sollte, am falschen Ende an.
Also noch mal im Kurzen: Das eine ist ein Straftat, die begangen wurde von einer Person, sofern Herrn Tauss das nachgewiesen wird und in dem Fall muss er für die Konsequenzen gerade stehen (Zensursula hat übrigens auch mit KiPo rumgewedelt und bei ihr war es angeblich ok) und das andere ist ein Zensurgesetz unter dem Deckmantel des Kinderschutzes. Wer was anderes behauptet ist meiner Meinung nach naiv.

Edit: Interessantes Radio-Interview mit Herrn Tauss: http://ondemand-mp3.dradio.de/file/dradio/2009/06/23/drk_20090623_1509_07f64cf3.mp3


----------



## DaStash (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Interessant. Wenn bei einem Mitglied der SPD und jetzt Piratenpartei kinderpornographisches Material gefunden wird und dieses Mitglied nicht bestreitet, sich dieses wissentlich verschafft zu haben, wird auf die Unschuldsvermutung gepocht (obwohl derjenige faktisch ja gestaendig ist). Wenn eine Bundesministerin ein Gesetz auf den Weg bringt, wird ihr Gott weiss was unterstellt und die Demontage der Demokratie angedichtet - nur weil man mit dem geschaffenen "Instrumentarium" ja (unstrittig) Schindluder treiben _koennte_. Gilt die Unschuldsvermutung etwa nur fuer die, deren Positionen man teilt?
> 
> Doppelmoral detected.
> 
> EDIT: Mist, ich wollte hier doch nichts mehr schreiben ...


Ach JePe, was soll man dazu noch sagen. 
Im Falle der Bundesministerin war die Intension der Anklage doch bekannt.  Daraus jetzt einen Strick zu drehen ist wirklich infantil. Der Unterschied in beiden Fällen ist, dass die eine Untersuchung offiziell war und die andere eben nicht. Ob ihm das jetzt wirklich zu Last gelegt werden kann, vor allem unter dem Aspekt gesehen, was der Öffentlichkeit suggeriert wird, wage ich, wie auch bei Zensursular, zu bezweifeln. 

Das diese Unterstellung überhaupt zu stande kommt zeigt auf, dass du einfach nicht Geschriebenes von denjenigen hier, die nicht deiner Meinung sind, zu akzeptieren oder nachzuvollziehen bereit bist. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei: Mit dem Gesetz der Bundesministerin wird in anderen Länder schon jahrelang Schindluder GETRIEBEN, warum sollte man als mündiger Bürger diese Gefahr aus Lehren der Vergangenheit ignorieren?!


Verstehe ich auch nicht. In andere Threads wird einem vorgeworfen keine Lehren aus der Vergangenheit zu ziehen (DDR, alles schlecht??,  ) und hier soll die Regel auf einmal nicht mehr gelten??!!

Soviel zum Thema _"Doppelmoral detected"_ JePe. 

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Bei Tauss kann man nicht einfach sagen "Du bist schuld, ein ekelhafter Pädophiler, ab in Knast mit dir!". Das muss bewiesen werden!!
> 
> Also noch mal im Kurzen: Das eine ist ein Straftat, die begangen wurde von einer Person, sofern Herrn Tauss das nachgewiesen wird und in dem Fall muss er für die Konsequenzen gerade stehen.....


Naja. Tauss ist ja auch kein Pädophiler. Das nehme ich zumindest mal stark an. Er hat nur den Fehler gemacht dass er seine Kompetenzen als Medienbeauftragter überschritten hat.
Ob er sich nun deshalb strafbar gemacht hat, dass wird sich demnächst im bevorstehenden Gerichtsprozess herausstellen.



frEnzy schrieb:


> ....(Zensursula hat übrigens auch mit KiPo rumgewedelt und bei ihr war es angeblich ok)....


Die Frau von der Leyen hat ja noch nicht einmal selber dieses Material vorgeführt. Demnach hat sie auch nicht, wie Du so schön sagts "mit KiPo rumgewedelt"


----------



## frEnzy (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ok, ich war nicht dabei als sie das Material mit ihren zwei Mitstreitern präsentiert hat. Und eigentlich ist es auch egal, wer von denen das Material präsentiert hat, denn angeklagt worden ist er deswegen nicht. Die Anzeige wurde fallen gelassen.

Bei Tauss sind wir eindeutig einer Meinung


----------



## Bucklew (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Naja. Tauss ist ja auch kein Pädophiler. Das nehme ich zumindest mal stark an. Er hat nur den Fehler gemacht dass er seine Kompetenzen als Medienbeauftragter überschritten hat.


Das macht sich der Herr Jepe zwar wie immer SEHR einfach, aber es gibt im Bereich Kinderpornographie eine Unterscheid zwischen KiPos mit unter 14jährigne und 14-18jährigen. Letzteres ist (solange es kein "tatsächliches Geschehen" darstellt) sogar Straffrei. Das wird zwar gern alles in einen Topf geworfen, so einfach ist das aber nicht.

Es sollte sich allerdings schon die Frage stellen, ob man als Medienbeauftrager nicht sogar zwangsläufig dieses Gebiet untersuchen muss. Wir reden gern von den ahnungslosen Politikern - aber wie sollen sie was über KiPos lernen, außer das zu tun, was Tauss auch gemacht hat? Den Lügen von der Ursula glauben mit dem riesigen Millardengeschäft mit den kleinen Babys?


----------



## JePe (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ach JePe, was soll man dazu noch sagen.



Es steht Dir frei, gar nichts zu sagen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Der Unterschied in beiden Fällen ist, dass die eine Untersuchung offiziell war und die andere eben nicht.



Ich weiss nicht, von welchen zwei "Faellen" Du da gerade redest.

"Fall" Nummer 1 ist, dass Herr Tauss -vorgeblich mit dem Ziel die Vertriebswege von Kinderpornographie aufzudecken- sich Kinderpornographie verschafft hat. Diese wurde bei ihm gefunden - befand sich also bereits in seinem Besitz. Und das scheinbar bereits seit geraumer Zeit: Klick!

Daraus ergeben sich einige Fragen, die man sich emotionslos stellen koennte und sollte. Zum Beispiel, warum Herr Tauss das in seinem Besitz befindliche Material nicht den Strafverfolgungsbehoerden zugeleitet hat. Zum Beispiel, warum Herr Tauss die Quellen, aus denen das Material stammt, nicht benannt hat. Zum Beispiel, warum Herr Tauss das Material nach seinen Recherchen nicht vernichtet oder neutral -etwa bei einem Anwalt- deponiert hat. Zum Beispiel, warum niemand in seinem Unterausschus, seiner (ehemaligen) Fraktion oder wenigstens aus seinem unmittelbaren Umfeld etwas ueber seine "Ermittlungen" *(Anfuehrungszeichen, weil Herr Tauss kein Ermittler oder eine sonstwie hierzu mandatierte Person ist)* gewusst hat. Keine dieser Fragen wird gestellt; im Gegenteil, es werden einmal mehr Verschwoerungstheorien laut, dass Herr Tauss mit diesem Material gezielt zu Fall gebracht werden sollte (warum sagt er das dann nicht und raeumt im Gegenteil ein, sich das fragliche Material selbst verschafft zu haben?). Stattdessen wird einfach nur undifferenziert applaudiert - weil Herr Tauss einem nach dem Munde redet. Im Prinzip also derselbe Effekt wie bei MOGIS. Warum Fragen stellen, wenn die Antwort so gut gefaellt?

Der Verweis auf seine politische Arbeit (Fraktionssprecher fuer Bildung und Forschung, Obmann im Unterausschuss "Neue Medien") wirkt hier letztlich eher peinlich denn entschuldigend. Mit derselben "Logik" koennte der Bundesverkehrsminister zu schnell fahren und ein Finanzbeamter Steuern hinterziehen - fuer den guten Zweck, versteht sich. Alles nicht erlaubt; es zu verfolgen Aufgabe der hierfuer zustaendigen Behoerden. *Und ganz besonders von einem Politiker erwarte ich, dass er die geltenden Gesetze respektiert anstatt sich in dem Wahn zu versteigen, er wuerde ueber ihnen stehen.* Aber was dem Einen sein "Ehrenwort", ist dem Anderen eben seine "Mission".

"Fall" Nummer 2 ist die diffamierende Hetze gegen eine Bundesministerin, die persoenlich angegriffen wird und der man die Installation eines Instrumentariums zur Ausspaehung und Kriminalisierung jedes Buergers unterstellt. Nichts davon ist bislang geschehen, weshalb auch nichts davon bislang belegt werden kann. Das haelt hier aber niemanden davon ab, sie dafuer zu verurteilen.

Fazit: Herr Tauss *hat* etwas getan, was *strafbar* ist, ohne dass ihm das vorgeworfen wird. Frau von der Leyen *hat* etwas *nicht* getan - und wird dafuer von den vereinigten Propheten des Forums verdammt.

Das meinte ich mit Doppelmoral. Und im Prinzip war das auch nicht so schwierig zu verstehen?

EDIT:



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Naja. Tauss ist ja auch kein Pädophiler.



Um "Paedophilie" geht es hier letztlich nicht - dieses Reizwort wird nur geschickt ins Spiel gebracht, um Herrn Tauss mit der Aura der Unangreifbarkeit zu umgeben und vor laestigen Nachfragen z. B. der Justiz zu schuetzen. Fuer "Paedophilie" alleine kommt man in Deutschland auch nicht vor Gericht oder ins Gefaengnis: weil es krankhaft ist. Man kommt auch nicht vor Gericht oder ins Gefaengnis, weil man drogenabhaengig ist. Strafbar sind lediglich Begleiterscheinungen wie Drogenhandel und Beschaffungskriminalitaet.


----------



## Bucklew (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Fazit: Herr Tauss *hat* etwas getan, was *strafbar* ist, ohne dass ihm das vorgeworfen wird.


Falsch, sollten die Models in der bei Tauss' gefundenen "Kinder"pornographie zwischen 14 und 18 Jahren alt sein, ist das KEINE strafbare Handlung.

So oft du deine Lügenmärchen auch wiederholst: Sie werden dadurch nicht wahrer.


----------



## DesmondHume (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Und daher muss letztlich das Gericht entscheiden und nicht die Medien oder selbsternannte Moralapostel!


----------



## ole88 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

oh man der wird sich net ändern und auch nicht belehren lassen solche leut einfach links liegen lassen is das gscheitste.
richtig und das der tauss dadurch ausm amt geflogen is war doch gewollt wer weiß was da alles im hintergrund ablief, naja jepe lass es sein du wirst mit deinem gschmarre niemden finden der das noch ernst nimmt
und ja ich verdamme die zensursula weil sie mit dem was sie da angerichtet hat tür und tor für zensur geöffnet hat drec......


----------



## DaStash (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



ole88 schrieb:


> richtig und das der tauss dadurch ausm amt geflogen is war doch gewollt wer weiß was da alles im hintergrund ablief, naja jepe lass es sein du wirst mit deinem gschmarre niemden finden der das noch ernst nimmt


Tauss hat aber "selbst" die Partei verlassen und ist zu den Piraten gegangen. Er ist also nicht geflogen. 


> und ja ich verdamme die zensursula weil sie mit dem was sie da angerichtet hat tür und tor für zensur geöffnet hat drec......


Wer weiß wer da alles so im Hintergrund agiert hat. Ich denke nicht das man sie allein dafür verantwortlich machen kann. Was mich viel mehr erschreckt ist mit welcher Mehrheit in der GK dieses Gesetz durchgewunken wurde...

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *JePe*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich glaub kaum dass der Herr Tauss nach Jugendpornographie recherchiert hat.
Selbst wenn das Material was man bei Ihm gefunden hat sich um Jugendpornographie handelt, dann kommt es drauf an wie diese dargestellt wird.
Denn bei: Besitz, wenn wirklichkeitsnah (auch Versuch der Besitzverschaffung, auch Herstellung) - ist nicht Strafbar
Bei: Besitz, wenn tatsächliches Geschehen dargestellt wird (auch Versuch der Besitzverschaffung, auch Herstellung) - Geldstrafe bis ein Jahr Freiheitsstrafe, Sache wird eingezogen, Ausnahme für minderjährige Hersteller
Quelle: Kinderpornografie - Deutsches Recht - Wikipedia

-------------



ole88 schrieb:


> oh man der wird sich net ändern und auch nicht belehren lassen solche leut einfach links liegen lassen is das gscheitste.


Wer bzw. was hindert dich Ihn zu ignorieren wenn dir seine Meinung nicht passt?


----------



## Bucklew (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich glaub kaum dass der Herr Tauss nach Jugendpornographie recherchiert hat.
> Selbst wenn das Material was man bei Ihm gefunden hat sich um Jugendpornographie handelt, dann kommt es drauf an wie diese dargestellt wird.


Was du glaubst spielt keine Rolle, entscheidend ist was passiert IST. Und das müssen wir abwarten und sehen, was in der Verhandlung herauskommt. Per se sagen, dass er eine strafbare Handlung begangen hat, ist einfach eine Lüge, wie du ja selbst zitiert hast.

Nebenbei kann das ganze auch unter §184b Abs 5 fallen kann:


> (5) Die Absätze 2 und 4 gelten nicht für Handlungen, die ausschließlich der Erfüllung rechtmäßiger dienstlicher oder beruflicher Pflichten dienen.


StGB - Einzelnorm

Aber das wird ein Gericht entscheiden müssen, diese Vorverurteilung die hier allerdings von einem User gemacht werden sind absolut unsachlich.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nebenbei kann das ganze auch unter §184b Abs 5 fallen kann:
> 
> 
> > (5) Die Absätze 2 und 4 gelten nicht für Handlungen, die ausschließlich der Erfüllung rechtmäßiger dienstlicher oder beruflicher Pflichten dienen.
> ...


Möglicherweise, denn darauf beruft sich der Herr Tauss ja auch:


> Über meine Erkenntnisse berichtete ich in der Folge immer wieder im politischen und
> öffentlichen Raum im Detail und aller Ausführlichkeit. Denn ich habe dabei in der
> Überzeugung gehandelt, als zuständiger Fachpolitiker im Bundestag zu solchen
> Recherchen berechtigt gewesen zu sein und mich dabei auch im Rahmen des nach § 184
> ...


Aber, er selber ist sich da noch nicht mal sicher:


> Ja: Ich habe Mist gebaut. Ich habe mich - eventuell unter Verstoß gegen gesetzliche
> Vorschriften - in einen stinkenden Schweinestall begeben, um ihn auszumisten.


Und hier gibt er sogar indirekt zu dass er keine Rechte für sein Handeln hatte:


> Natürlich sind Abgeordnete keine Polizisten, wie Sie und Ihre Kollegen richtig kritisiert
> haben. Aber, wie sollte ich anders zu unverfälschten Erkenntnissen über die
> tatsächlichen Verbreitungswege kommen, da ich mich in dieser speziellen Frage etwa auf
> das BKA nicht verlassen wollte...


Quelle der Zitate: http://daten.tauss.de/StellungnahmeTauss110309.pdf

Seine Stellungnahme sieht verdammt nach einem Geständniss aus.


----------



## frEnzy (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Heine VS. Zensursula


----------



## ole88 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

ich hätt auch die partei verlassen wenn se mir den ast absägen also des war ne rein logische konsequenz aus dem ganen die er gezogen hat.


----------



## Bucklew (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Seine Stellungnahme sieht verdammt nach einem Geständniss aus.


Es ist ja auch ein Geständnis und er hat ja auch nie bestritten, Kinderpornos gespichert zu haben. Fraglich ist halt noch, ob es sich a) um eine strafbare Handlung ist oder eben diese Kinderpornos straffrei sind und b) ob das ganze nicht unter Abs. 5 fällt. 

Wobei ich die Art und Weise, wie das ganze von statten gegangen ist, sehr merkwürdig. Die Presse wusste bereits alles, bevor Tauss selbst überhaupt etwas von den Vorwürfen wusste. Ich weiß noch, wie ich mit ein paar Freunden vor einigen Wochen (gerade als das ganze veröffentlicht wurde) darüber diskutiert habe und einer meinte "Na, vielleicht wollen sie aus anderen Gründen einfach nur weg haben". Wo ich jetzt die Entwicklung mit Websperre sehe und dem Kampf von Tauss dagegen.....ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er Recht hatte und Tauss abgeschossen wurde, um die Websperre leichter durchzusetzen.


----------



## DaStash (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Super Link frenzy!!! 

Hier die wohl wichtigste Information bezüglich des neuen Gesetzes.

Zitat Frau Heine: *"Ganz sicher werden wir aber auch die juristischen Wege beschreiten und Verfassungsklage einreichen."*

Das hört sich doch schon einmal sehr gut an. Hoffentlich entscheiden die Verfassungsrichter auch in diesem Fall ähnlich wie mit den zu letzt angeklagten Überwachungsmaßnahmen.

Was ich im Übrigen wirklich erschreckend fand war die abwertende Aussage von Zensursular gegenüber der Onlinepetition:

_ZEIT ONLINE:_ Frau von der Leyen, verstehen Sie die Enttäuschung, wenn Frau Heine sagt: Wir sind so viele, und niemand hört auf uns?

_von der Leyen:_ Ich kann das Gefühl schon nachvollziehen, aber eine Onlinepetition ist mit einem Klick unterschrieben ...

_Heine:_ ... das stimmt nicht!

_von der Leyen:_ Okay, vielleicht braucht es zwei, drei Minuten. 

Ich finde das total abwertend und bezeichnend, für die Kritikfähigkeit von Zensursular oder generell Politikern. Es kann doch einfach nicht sein das so viele angebrachte Argumente gegen diese Maßnahme einfach ignoriert werden und die berechtigten Zweifel geflissentlich als Verschwörungstheorie oder noch schlimmer, als die Meinung von KiPo Beführwortern, abgetan werden.

Bei solch einem unberechtigt ignoranten Verhalten seitens der Politik, muss sich niemand über mangelndes, politisches Interesse beschweren. Aber anscheinend ist das ja auch nicht gewollt, denn interessierte und vor allem informierte Bundesbürger, würden solche politischen Entscheidungen mit Sicherheit nicht ihr Stimme geben.

MfG


----------



## vodun (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Einfach nur geil das Video guckt euch das mal an

YouTube - Protestsong: Zensursula


----------



## JePe (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Seine Stellungnahme sieht verdammt nach einem Geständniss aus.



Eben.

Es geht auch wie gesagt nicht darum, Herrn Tauss Paedophilie anzudichten um ihn politisch zu demontieren. Das ist auch nicht mehr noetig - das hat er bereits selbst getan.

Wenn ein Herr Tauss sich ueber geltende Gesetze erhebt, wird ihm vergeben; wenn eine Frau von der Leyen dies nicht tut, wird es ihr trotzdem vorgeworfen und sie dafuer verdammt. Entweder gilt die Unschuldsvermutung und gelten die Gesetze - dann bitte fuer beide. Oder man ist ehrlich genug zuzugeben, dass der Zweck eben sehr wohl die Mittel heiligt - so lange es der eigene Zweck ist, der verfolgt wird. Das kritisiere ich, und das wollen eben einige nicht hoeren. Verschwoerungstheorien bieten ja auch den ungleich hoeheren Unterhaltungswert ...


----------



## ole88 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

sach mal magst du etwa die ursula was die da so für sachen beschließt? sorry muss so dämlich fragen weils einfach schwachsinn is sowas zu fordern wo wird dem tauss vergeben? ihm steht immer noch ne gerichtserhandlung vor der tür.


----------



## DaStash (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

So, falls es jemanden interessiert, wasder Bundesbeauftragte für Datenschutz zu dem Thema zu sagen hat:

"Schaar fürchtet eine institutionelle Inhaltskontrolle, die Datenschutzrisiken berge. "Das ist eine sehr gravierende Änderung unserer Medienordnung – und dabei liegt es auf der Hand, dass derartige Sperrmechanismen später einmal auch bei vergleichbaren Zwecken genutzt werden könnten", warnt der Bundesbeauftragte. Die Verteidiger des Urheberrechts, die Gegner von Glücksspielen oder Online-Gewaltspielen verlangten bereits ähnliches für ihre Zwecke.

Um diese, aus seiner Sicht zusätzliche Aufsichtsaufgabe wahrnehmen zu können, verlangt Schaar eine "entsprechende Ausstattung" seiner Dienststelle durch den Bundestag und die erforderlichen Kompetenzen: Die entscheidende Frage dabei werde sein, in welcher Weise er beanstanden könne, "was die von mir benannten Experten entscheiden"."

Quelle zur News

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Und noch mehr FUD:

heise online - 26.06.09 - Justizminister wollen Aufruf von Kinderporno-Seiten deutlicher kriminalisieren



> Die derzeitige Fassung des Straftatbestandes des verbotenen Besitzes kinderpornographischer Schriften in Paragraph 184b Absatz 4 Strafgesetzbuch (StGB) sei auf Druckerzeugnisse zugeschnitten und berücksichtige nicht genügend, dass heutzutage *der Hauptverbreitungsweg von Bildern über Kindesmissbrauch das Internet sei.*


Gibt es dafür eigentlich inzwischen mal Beweise? Ich habe noch nirgends welche gesehen....

Anyway. Wir können davon ausgehen, dass (so die KiPo-Sperre erhalten bleibt) die gewonnen Daten zur Strafverfolgung genutzt werden - die Frage ist nicht ob, die Frage ist nur WANN.

Besonders krank: Wie soll ich bitte nachweisen, dass ich zufällig auf eine KiPoseite gekommen bin und nicht danach gesucht habe?


----------



## Marc1504 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das ist purer Populismus - etwas, was sonst immer "Rechten" und ansatzweise auch "Linken" vorgeworfen wird, wobei die eh in den gleichen Topf gehören. Die einen nationale, die anderen internationale Sozialisten. Egal. 

So gut wie niemand findet Kipo´s toll. Also ist mit überwältigender Zustimmung zu rechnen gewesen. 
Hat wohl niemand damit gerechnet, dass Leute den Gesetzesentwurf hinterfragen...

Ich hatte eine Diskussion mit meinem Großonkel, 85 Jahre alt. Der ist voll für diese Zensur, und hat sich auch gegen jedes meiner Argumente vehement gewehrt. Das ging bis "Ich glaube, Du bist ein Kinderschänder oder wie"? 

Und er denkt sicher nicht als einziger so...Wirksamkeit der Sperren, hohe Gefahr der Ausweitung der Zensur? Diese Argumente zählen nicht. Die Abscheu vor Kipo ist einfach größer. 
Klug inszeniert von unseren Volkszertretern...

Und bald sperren wir "rechte" Seiten, dann "islamische", dann "Gewaltspiele", dann "regierungskritische", dann...usw. 

Es gibt da ein Zitat, was mir einfällt:

Als sie die Sozialisten holten, habe ich geschwiegen. Ich war ja kein Sozialist.
Als sie die Kommunisten holten, habe ich geschwiegen. Ich war ja kein Kummunist.
Als sie die Sozialdemokraten holten, habe ich geschwiegen. Ich war ja kein Sozialdemokrat.
Als sie die Ausländer holten, habe ich geschwiegen. Ich war ja kein Ausländer.
Als sie die Juden holten, habe ich geschwiegen. Ich war ja kein Jude. 
Als sie mich holten, war niemand mehr da, der mir hätte helfen können.


----------



## frEnzy (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*Zensursula ist zurück getreten!!!!!!!eins!11!elf!*

QUELLE

Jippie!!!


----------



## DaStash (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@Frenzy
Toller Link. 

*Zum Thema "Das Internet darf kein Rechtsfreier Raum sein"*,
habe ich jetzt einen interessanten Artikel gefunden, wo anhand von Beispielen aufgezeigt wird, dass das Internet eben kein rechtsfreier Raum ist, sondern eher der am stärksten regulierteste öffentliche Raum.

Hier ein Beispiel für diese These:
Zitat gulli.com:_"Eines Beispiel ist das einer Art "Faschingsparty" bei welcher sich die Teilnehmer "Fantasienamen", so auch von Prominenten, geben. Niemand würde auf die Idee kommen, jemandem eine Abmahnung an den Hals zu schicken, weil er als Pseudonym einen Marken- oder Prominentennamen benutzt. Bei Foren im Internet und deren Betreibern aber sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Da können Namen von Prominenten oder von Marken schon sehr schnell für Probleme sorgen, zum Beispiel in Form von Abmahnungen oder weiteren Rechtsstreitigkeiten, führen. "_

Zitat Telepolis:_"Die öffentlichen Bibliotheken, so sie denn gut bestückt sind, bieten in den Chemiebüchern diverse Versuchsanleitungen, bei denen es wahlweise zu einem Knall, Rauchentwicklung oder Funkenstieben kommt. Sich mit anderen über derartige Versuche auszutauschen ist kein Problem. Auf diese Weise können Fehler vermieden und neue Ideen entwickelt werden. Veröffentlicht jemand im Netz beispielsweise die "Einführung in die Sprengchemie", muss er dagegen mit einer Hausdurchsuchung sowie einer Anklage wegen Verstoßes gegen das Waffengesetz rechnen." 
_ 
Diese Beispiele zeigen wirlich sehr gut auf, dass sich die Leute die solche Parolen ausrufen wie, dass das Internete kein rechtsfreier Raum sein darf, sich "überhauptnicht" und in keinster Weise auch nur annähernd damit beschäftigt haben können oder ggf. geflissentlich Lügen verbreiten um bestimmte politische Ansichten dem "uninformierten Volk" verkaufen zu können.

Link zur News
Link zum Artikel

@Bucklew

Hier mal ein Zitat aus deinem verlinktem Artikel:"Zypries ging daher in der Debatte über das heftig umkämpfte und vor einer Woche vom Bundestag beschlossene Gesetz zu Web-Sperren im Kampf gegen Kinderpornographie davon aus, dass eine Strafbarkeit derzeit schon dann vorliege, wenn dem Nutzer ein Vorsatz beim Aufruf von Kinderporno-Seiten nachgewiesen werden könne. Hits, die etwa über automatische Weiterleitungen nach dem Klick auf Spam-Mails oder andere Versehen hervorgerufen würden, seien nicht betroffen. Auch ein durch die Umleitung auf die geplante Stopp-Seite erfolgloser vorsätzlicher Versuch, kinderpornographisches Material aufzurufen, erfülle aber die Voraussetzungen des Straftatbestands, meinte Zypries."

Mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage, inwiefern das Vergehen rechtssicher als beabsichtigtes Vorgehen(Runterladen und anschauen der Dateien) deklariert werden kann?! Wenn ich zum Beispiel, was ja nicht verboten ist, ständig nen Proxy benutze, dann kann es mir ja auch passieren, dass ich unbewußt und unbeabsichtigt eine "Stopschildseite" umgehe und besuche. Mir ist wirklich schleierhaft, wie man das anstandslos nachweisen kann, dass in jedem Fall eine "Absicht" dahinterstand...^^

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> ... oder ggf. geflissentlich Lügen verbreiten um bestimmte politische Ansichten dem "uninformierten Volk" verkaufen zu können.


 
Das trifft es wohl ganz gut wobei es ja nicht um politische Ansichten geht sondern um Wählerstimmen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage, inwiefern das Vergehen rechtssicher als beabsichtigtes Vorgehen(Runterladen und anschauen der Dateien) deklariert werden kann?! Wenn ich zum Beispiel, was ja nicht verboten ist, ständig nen Proxy benutze, dann kann es mir ja auch passieren, dass ich unbewußt und unbeabsichtigt eine "Stopschildseite" umgehe und besuche. Mir ist wirklich schleierhaft, wie man das anstandslos nachweisen kann, dass in jedem Fall eine "Absicht" dahinterstand...^^
> 
> MfG


Wie so ein Gesetz später umgesetzt werden kann, ist dem gemeinen Politker doch egal. In erster Linie geht es ja um die Wählerstimmen und bis es sich rausstellt, dass das Gesetz nicht greift bzw. nicht umsetzbar ist (gegen das GG bzw. völliger Griff ins Klo) sind die Stimmen abgegeben und die Wahl längst gewonnen. Bis zur nächsten Wahl kräht da kein Hahn mehr nach bzw. wenn doch, wird das Gesetz halt überarbeitet bzw verschärft, weil ja die Realität mit der enorm angestiegenen Kriminalitätsrate im KiPo-Bereich zeigt, das ein solches Gesetz nötig ist


----------



## frEnzy (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Jetzt, wo der Lissabon-Vertrag im Prinzip genehmigt worden ist, werden wir uns demnächst keine Gedanken mehr um unser Grundgesetz machen müssen. Wenn in der EU dann nämlich beschlossen wird, dass es eine Stoppschildseite gibt und die vor KiPo-Seiten (etc.) gehängt werden darf (Achtung! Dies ist ein Beispiel und kann an dieser Stelle durch jedes Überwachungs-/ Datensammlungs-/ XY-Gesetz ausgetauscht werden!), dann ist das bei uns umzusetzen, egal was das GG dazu sagt. EU-Recht steht dann nämlich über dem Nationalen Recht. Bisher wurde auch kaum darüber berichtet, was in der EU alles so beschlossen wird und das wird sich wohl auch kaum ändern wird, wird es auch keinen Aufruhr gegen solche Gesetze geben. Erst wenn es zu Spät dafür ist, kann man was sagen. 

Ach ja... die Todesstrafe wird dann über ein Hintertürchen auch wieder "eingeführt".


----------



## DaStash (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> JBisher wurde auch kaum darüber berichtet, was in der EU alles so beschlossen wird und das wird sich wohl auch kaum ändern wird, wird es auch keinen Aufruhr gegen solche Gesetze geben. Erst wenn es zu Spät dafür ist, kann man was sagen.


 Weil niemand über sinnlose Sachen berichtet. 

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Weil niemand über sinnlose Sachen berichtet.
> 
> MfG


Hehe, ändert aber nichts am Problem an sich, oder? Und außerdem: Sinn macht das schon!! Wenn die sich nicht täglich mit Verboten und Regelungen befassen würden, wäre den Abgeordneten ja auch schnell langweilig und sie würden ja auch ihre Legitimation verlieren


----------



## DaStash (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Hehe, ändert aber nichts am Problem an sich, oder? Und außerdem: Sinn macht das schon!! Wenn die sich nicht täglich mit Verboten und Regelungen befassen würden, wäre den Abgeordneten ja auch schnell langweilig und sie würden ja auch ihre Legitimation verlieren


Klar für die macht das SInn, so eine Art Selbstbeschäftigungstherapie. Wer keine Arbeit hat, macht sich eben welche. 

Ne aber mal im Ernst. Es wäre eigentlich wünschenswert, wenn man medial mehr in EU politische Entscheidungen, die ja offensichtlich zu 80% uns betreffen, mehr involviert werden würde.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*UPDATE 02.07.2009*
Der AK Zensur und der ehemalige Bundestagsabgeordnete der SPD Jörg Tauss, werden jeweil seperat Verfassungsklage gegen das neue Zensurgesetzt(Netzsperren), gegen KiPo, einreichen.
Während der AK Zensur sich eher inhaltlich mit den Verfassungskomplikationen auseinandersetzt ziehlt der Herr Tauss, der mitlerweile zu der Piratenpartei gewechselt ist, auf ecklatante Verfahrensfehler in der Abstimmung über den Gesetzesentwurf ab.
Quelle Zur News

MfG


----------



## .Mac (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich hätte ja eher gewollt das der Tauss erstal die Zeit abwartet in dem das Verfahren gegen ihm läuft und danach evtl. zu den Piraten gewechselt wäre.

Sowas ist natürlich ein gefundenes fresse für die Presse falls mal wirklich etwas gegen dieses Gesetz geschieht.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



.Mac schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja eher gewollt das der Tauss erstal die Zeit abwartet in dem das Verfahren gegen ihm läuft und danach evtl. zu den Piraten gewechselt wäre.
> 
> Sowas ist natürlich ein gefundenes fresse für die Presse falls mal wirklich etwas gegen dieses Gesetz geschieht.


Egal wie er es macht, wenn ihn die Presse fressen will, dann tut sie es auch. 

Ich finde es gut das ein namenhafter Politiker den Piraten beigetreten ist, dass kann sich nur positiv auf die Seriösität der Partei auswirken. 

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut das ein namenhafter Politiker den Piraten beigetreten ist, dass kann sich nur positiv auf die Seriösität der Partei auswirken.


Na wenn du dich da mal nicht verrechnest. Wie wird die Seriösität der Piratenpartei aussehen wenn Tauss im bevorstehenden Gerichtsprozess für Schuldig gesprochen wird? Da werden doch gleich xx Millionen Bundesbürger auf die Piratenpartei mit dem Finger zeigen und ihr Teil dazu denken. Da ist dann nix mehr mit Seriösität. Die einzigen die dann noch hinter Tauss und der Piratenpartei stehen werden sind die Netzindianer.


----------



## Bucklew (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Na wenn du dich da mal nicht verrechnest. Wie wird die Seriösität der Piratenpartei aussehen wenn Tauss im bevorstehenden Gerichtsprozess für Schuldig gesprochen wird? Da werden doch gleich xx Millionen Bundesbürger auf die Piratenpartei mit dem Finger zeigen und ihr Teil dazu denken. Da ist dann nix mehr mit Seriösität. Die einzigen die dann noch hinter Tauss und der Piratenpartei stehen werden sind die Netzindianer.


Immerhin hat ein Tauss mehr Rückgrat als ein Helmut Kohl und steht wenigstens zu den Dingen, die er getan hat. Aber mit Ehrlichkeit ist man in dieser Welt immer der Gearschte.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Na wenn du dich da mal nicht verrechnest. Wie wird die Seriösität der Piratenpartei aussehen wenn Tauss im bevorstehenden Gerichtsprozess für Schuldig gesprochen wird? Da werden doch gleich xx Millionen Bundesbürger auf die Piratenpartei mit dem Finger zeigen und ihr Teil dazu denken. Da ist dann nix mehr mit Seriösität. Die einzigen die dann noch hinter Tauss und der Piratenpartei stehen werden sind die Netzindianer.


Naja, dass kommt darauf an wie es kommuniziert wird. Schliesslich hat er ja nicht aus pedophilen Gründen gehandelt, sondern aus Recherchegründen. Und wenn es öffentlich so kommuniziert wird, das er meinetwegen wegen Verfahrensfehler verurteilt wird, dann sehe ich da kein Problem. Wenn allerdings die öffentliche Darstellung bezüglich dieses Falles über die pädophilen Schiene erfolgt, dann hast du sicherlich Recht. Für die Partei ist es allemal vorteilhaft einen erfahrenen Politiker inne zu haben, der weiß wie das Geschäft funktioniert.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Immerhin hat ein Tauss mehr Rückgrat als ein Helmut Kohl und steht wenigstens zu den Dingen, die er getan hat. Aber mit Ehrlichkeit ist man in dieser Welt immer der Gearschte.


Das stimmt wohl. Wer ehrlich ist wird auch nicht wiedergewählt.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Und während über die Sperre von KiPo diskutiert werden, wird in Kinderschänderprozeßen der Verdächtige freigelassen:

Langsame Justiz : Behörde lässt mutmaßlichen Kinderschänder frei - Panorama - STERN.DE


----------



## riedochs (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wenigstens wird sich irgendwann einmal das Verfassungsgricht damit beschaeftigen. Was machen die eigentlich wenn das Verfassungsgericht das Gesetzt kassiert?

Produziert Zensursula dann wieder Kinder?


----------



## frEnzy (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wie wird die Seriösität der Piratenpartei aussehen wenn Tauss im bevorstehenden Gerichtsprozess für Schuldig gesprochen wird? Da werden doch gleich xx Millionen Bundesbürger auf die Piratenpartei mit dem Finger zeigen und ihr Teil dazu denken. Da ist dann nix mehr mit Seriösität.


Was war denn mit der CDU/CSU und der FDP mit ihren schwarzen Kassen und den falsch abgerechneten Spenden? Das dreiste Schweigen von Kohl damals wurde auch einfach so hingenommen. Hat denen das geschadet? Oder die Hasstiraden und Fehltritte von Robert Koch? Hat das irgendwie der Partei geschadet? Also doch HÖCHSTENS für eine Wahl. Danach war das doch wieder Vergeben und Vergessen. Jeder unserer sogenannten Spitzenpolitiker hat Leichen im Keller. Es ist immer nur die Frage, wie damit in der Öffentlichkeit umgegangen wird.


----------



## Bucklew (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Es ist immer nur die Frage, wie damit in der Öffentlichkeit umgegangen wird.


Genau


----------



## frEnzy (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Leider ist mir das hier nicht selbst eingefallen aber es war mir das Strg+C/Strg+V wert 

An der Nase führen
Herum uns Polimaten,
Milliardenfach Gebühren
Und Steuern sie verbraten.

Ihre Nasen tragen
Sehr hoch die Polimaten,
In Land- und Bundestagen
Wo sie das Volk verraten.

Auf unsern Nasen tanzen
Herum die Polimaten.
Sie schmieden Allianzen,
Mit wem wird nicht verraten.

Sich ihre Nase golden
Verdienen Polimaten.
Sie lassen sich besolden
Mit Aufsichtsratsmandaten.

Ihre Nase stecken
In alles Polimaten,
Und wenn sie dich entdecken
Dann speichern sie die Daten.

Eine Nase drehen
Werd' ich den Polimaten
Ich mach beim Wählen gehen,
Mein Kreuz bei den Piraten.

(Sehr) frei nach "Das Nasobem" von Christian Morgenstern


----------



## rocc (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

na das war es wirklich wert


----------



## DaStash (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Leider ist mir das hier nicht selbst eingefallen aber es war mir das Strg+C/Strg+V wert
> 
> An der Nase führen
> Herum uns Polimaten,
> ...


Sehr schön! Wäre ja was für die Signatur, wenns nicht so lang wäre. 

MfG


----------



## doghma (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ein schönes Ding von Jörg Tauss...
YouTube - Jörg Tauss bei der Debatte über Grundrechte am 3.7.2009


----------



## rocc (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

nicht so mein normales tv-programm!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Schöne Rede, an sich. Die Lacher der Union, als Tauss die Namen der Abgeordneten nicht nennen wollte, finde ich in Anbetracht der Antwort (Nenne ich, aber nicht im Fernsehen) lächerlich. 

Aber dafür darf sich das BverfG damit rumschlagen, wenns auch nur um die Entstehung geht...


----------



## DaStash (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich finde es sowieso lachhaft, wenn man sich mal anschaut, wie leer es stets im Bundestag ist. Sicherlich müssen nicht bei jedem Thema immer alle da sein aber so leer wie es da war, verstehe ich nicht für was die Abgeordneten eigentlich bezahlt werden. Ansonsten fand ich den Umgang mit Herrn Tauss seinen Ansichten bezeichnend für den gesamten Umgang mit diesem Thema und insbesondere mit den Kritikern dieser Maßnahme.
Man sollte es sich als alteingesessener Politiker der Volksparteien wirklich gut überlegen, ob man die "neue Generation" gegen sich aufbringt. Auch wenn sich die Auswirkungen erst später bemerkbar machen, die Hauptzielgruppe sind ja momentan die älteren, wird sich später dieses Verhalten der Abgeordneten in stetig schlechteren Wahlergebissen rächen. Die sollten an die eine Aussage denken, die ich mehr als zutreffend finde:
"Sie sollten sich wünschen, dass wir politikverdrossen sind" 
Ich für mein Teil komme immer mehr ins schwanken ob ich dieses Jahr wirklich noch einer der großen Partein meine Stimmer geben soll.... Wird auf jeden Fall interessant. 

MfG

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Naja, die Arbeit der Politiker besteht nicht darin, im Bundestag ihre Zeit abzusitzen. Die meisten Sachen/Gesetze werden in Ausschüssen beraten und dann vorgetragen. 
Würde immer alle da sitzen, würde wenig vorangehen. 

Lustig ist es daher immer wieder, dass die Abgeordneten meist nicht mal wissen worüber sie abstimmen, da ein anderer Ausschuss das erledigt hat und die Fraktion (Fraktionszwang) die Abstimmung vorgibt.

Bilder von schlafenden Politikern im Bundestag und einer, der Schiffchen spielt haben nicht nur mich amüsiert *g*


----------



## DaStash (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Naja, die Arbeit der Politiker besteht nicht darin, im Bundestag ihre Zeit abzusitzen. Die meisten Sachen/Gesetze werden in Ausschüssen beraten und dann vorgetragen.
> Würde immer alle da sitzen, würde wenig vorangehen.
> 
> Lustig ist es daher immer wieder, dass die Abgeordneten meist nicht mal wissen worüber sie abstimmen, da ein anderer Ausschuss das erledigt hat und die Fraktion (Fraktionszwang) die Abstimmung vorgibt.
> ...


Joa, dass stimmt wohl, jedoch spiegeln doch die Abgeordneten das Volk wieder und wenn stets bei den meisten Sitzungen immer nur ein sechstel anwesend sind und davon die hälfte Hütchen spielt, Zeitung liest oder gar schläft, repräsentiert das nicht mehr das wieder, was es eigentlich sollte. Nämlich das Volk. Und schliesslich ist es ihre Arbeit die sie dort verrichten sollen. Ich denke eher das Problem sind die ganzen Nebentätigkeiten, welche dafür sorgen das ihre eigentliche Arbeit argh vernachlässigt wird.

Hier nochmal eine schriftliche Zusammenfassung der Sitzung

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ja, ich verstehe schon, was du meinst. Nur können nicht alle über alles informiert sein, bzw. sich bis ins kleinste Detail damit auskennen. Daher die wichtigere Arbeit in den Ausschüssen.

Was ich per se falsch finde, ist der Fraktionszwang. Warum herrscht denn so viel Einigkeit bei Union und SPD bei deren Gesetzen, die die Vertreter der Fraktion ausgehandelt haben? Ich frage mich, wo das Gewissen der Abgeordneten bleibt.

Parteien sind ok, solange sie nich bestimmen (vor der Wahl mit Kanzlerkandidat) wer was wählt- Letztes, sehr "schönes" Beispiel aus Hessen, wie die 4 MdL gegen die Fraktion gestimmt hatten, um das Wahlversprechen doch noch einzuhalten. Natürlich wurden die dann verunglimpft...


----------



## Bucklew (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich finde es sowieso lachhaft, wenn man sich mal anschaut, wie leer es stets im Bundestag ist. Sicherlich müssen nicht bei jedem Thema immer alle da sein aber so leer wie es da war, verstehe ich nicht für was die Abgeordneten eigentlich bezahlt werden. Ansonsten fand ich den Umgang mit Herrn Tauss seinen Ansichten bezeichnend für den gesamten Umgang mit diesem Thema und insbesondere mit den Kritikern dieser Maßnahme.


Ich frage mich dennoch, ob eine Grundsatzdebatte zum Thema "Achtung der Grundrechte" nicht Pflichtprogramm für JEDEN Politiker sein müsste. Vorallem z.B. ein Herr Schäuble, der schon mehr als eine dicke fette Watsche vom BVerG erhalten hat oder auch eine van der Layen, die sie noch erhalten wird!



DaStash schrieb:


> Man sollte es sich als alteingesessener Politiker der Volksparteien wirklich gut überlegen, ob man die "neue Generation" gegen sich aufbringt. Auch wenn sich die Auswirkungen erst später bemerkbar machen, die Hauptzielgruppe sind ja momentan die älteren, wird sich später dieses Verhalten der Abgeordneten in stetig schlechteren Wahlergebissen rächen.


Sie aktueller Stern: "Deutschland, die Rentnerdemokratie". Inzwischen 20 Millionen Wähler über 60 Jahre, eine Gruppe, die auch noch größer wird und quasi jede Wahl im Alleingang gewinnen kann. Siehe auch Europawahl: Ohne diese Gruppe (60+), hätte die CDU ein Ergebnis in der Nähe der SPD gehabt....

Also ich für meinen Teil werde wohl die Piratenpartei wählen, eine CDU ist für mich inzwischen unwählbar geworden (nicht nur Internetprogramm auch z.B. Versprechen von Steuersenkungen, wie lächerlich!), FDP war es schon lange, erst Recht seit der Wirtschaftskrise. SPD wäre durchaus eine Alternative, wenn die im Wahlkampf vllt die Kurve kriegen und REALISTISCHE ziele formulieren (also z.B. Steuererhöhungen, wir werden nicht drum herum kommen!) evtl eine Alternative. Sonst bleiben eigentlich faktisch nur die Grünen....


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Die Grünen, die gegen Computerspiele sind? Die SPD, die bei der Union mitzieht und ebenso auf Computerspiele einhackt?

e:/ Was ich im oberen und diesem Post vergessen hab: Manche Debatten sollten tatsächlich Pflicht sein, wenn es Grundrechte betrifft (Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Sperren, Onlinedurchsuchung etc...) ..
Dann - wie gesagt - ohne Fraktionszwang etc.


----------



## doghma (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Der CCC äußert sich über die Vorratsdatenspeicherung....
heise online - 06.07.09 - CCC: Vorratsdatenspeicherung bringt unkontrollierbare Überwachung


----------



## DaStash (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Jop, habe ich schon gelesen. Aber was nützen einem die besten Argumente und offensichtlichsten Fakten, wenn es anscheinend von der Regierung so gewollt ist. Dann wird man eben diffarmiert(Verschwörungstheoretiker/ KiPo Beführworter) um die berechtigten Argumente zu "entwerten" 

MfG


----------



## rocc (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

mal reichlich OT:
Was bringt es denn z.B. wenn die strafen für das verkaufen von spielen an unter 16 bzw. 18 jährige härter geahndet würden?
Damit wären dann auch magazine, die eben nur etwas für ältere sowie für jüngere präsentieren wollen, mit auf der liste.
dann dürfte ich mir keine pcgames mehr kaufen  
schrecklich


----------



## doghma (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



roccatkone schrieb:


> mal reichlich OT:
> Was bringt es denn z.B. wenn die strafen für das verkaufen von spielen an unter 16 bzw. 18 jährige härter geahndet würden?
> Damit wären dann auch magazine, die eben nur etwas für ältere sowie für jüngere präsentieren wollen, mit auf der liste.
> dann dürfte ich mir keine pcgames mehr kaufen
> schrecklich



Ganz ehrlich: Jeglicher Verkauf von Artikeln (Alk, Kippen, Games, etc.) an Personen, die dafür zu jung sind, sollte sehr hart geahndet werden. Man kann solche Verkäufer nur an den Eiern packen und mit hohen Summen bestrafen. Alles andere zieht einfach nicht. Denen ihr Geld wegzunehmen ist exakt das richtige. Und wenn du dafür zu jung bist, sorry, Pech gehabt!


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



doghma schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Jeglicher Verkauf von Artikeln (Alk, Kippen, Games, etc.) an Personen, die dafür zu jung sind, sollte sehr hart geahndet werden. Man kann solche Verkäufer nur an den Eiern packen und mit hohen Summen bestrafen. Alles andere zieht einfach nicht. Denen ihr Geld wegzunehmen ist exakt das richtige. Und wenn du dafür zu jung bist, sorry, Pech gehabt!



Absolut richtig. Alkohol, Gruselspiele und Sonstiges gehören nicht in die Hände eines 10-jährigen.
Das Problem sind bloß schon lange nicht mehr nur die Jugendlichen, sondern die Tatsache, dass erwachsenen Menschen (u.A. 50+ Jahre alt) vorgeschrieben wird, was sie spielen dürfen und was nicht, welche Webseiten sie besuchen dürfen und welche nicht, usw usf.
Dass diese "Beseitigung" der betreffenden Inhalte dann auch noch in Wegen durchgesetzt wird, die a.) weder den Betroffenen helfen noch b.) die Inhalte komplett entfernt werden, da man nach 3 Minuten des Nachforschens im Internet genug Wege findet, über die man sich wieder Zutritt auf die "gesperrten" Seiten verschaffen kann, ist nur der Gipfel des Eisbergs.

@ ole88:

Ich würde ganz uneingenommen vorschlagen, dass du dich aus diesem Thread zurückziehst, da du anscheinend noch recht jung bist und sich deine Diskussionsfähigkeiten auf einem diesem Thema nicht gewachsenem Niveau befinden - um nicht zu sagen, die Mehrheit deiner Kommentare haben einen Informationsgehalt nahe Null. Siehe dein letztes Meisterstück.


----------



## doghma (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

3 Minuten? Reichen youtube + dns nicht schon aus?
Gruselspiele, lang nicht gehört....

Lauschet diesem hier: CRE124 Kampf gegen Zensursula - Chaosradio Podcast Network

EDIT: Ole88 is ja wech, huch?


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



doghma schrieb:


> 3 Minuten? Reichen youtube + dns nicht schon aus?



Richtig.
Aber zum Youtube-Video anschauen und dann die DNS-Daten ändern braucht ein nicht so versierter Anwender vermutlich 3-5 Minuten, jemand vom Kaliber PCGHX-User wie du oder ich schafft das ganze wahrscheinlich auch in 1-2 Minuten, aber wir sind schliesslich eher in der Unterzahl.



doghma schrieb:


> Gruselspiele, lang nicht gehört....



Dann nenns halt Horrorspiele, ist doch so scheiß egal..


----------



## Bucklew (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aber zum Youtube-Video anschauen und dann die DNS-Daten ändern braucht ein nicht so versierter Anwender vermutlich 3-5 Minuten, jemand vom Kaliber PCGHX-User wie du oder ich schafft das ganze wahrscheinlich auch in 1-2 Minuten, aber wir sind schliesslich eher in der Unterzahl.


Ich werde eh (so mein Browser den Filter umsetzt) auf OpenDNS umsteigen und jedem empfehlen dasselbe zu tun!


----------



## KTMDoki (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich werde eh (so mein Browser den Filter umsetzt) auf OpenDNS umsteigen und jedem empfehlen dasselbe zu tun!



hast ein paar Infos dazu zwecks wie es funktioniert, wo und wann? Das Thema würd mich echt interessieren


----------



## DaStash (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich frage mich dennoch, ob eine Grundsatzdebatte zum Thema "Achtung der Grundrechte" nicht Pflichtprogramm für JEDEN Politiker sein müsste. Vorallem z.B. ein Herr Schäuble, der schon mehr als eine dicke fette Watsche vom BVerG erhalten hat oder auch eine van der Layen, die sie noch erhalten wird!


Sehe ich auch so. Mich hatte es auch gewundert das der Herr Schäuble bei der Debatte nicht anwesend war.


> Sie aktueller Stern: "Deutschland, die Rentnerdemokratie". Inzwischen 20 Millionen Wähler über 60 Jahre, eine Gruppe, die auch noch größer wird und quasi jede Wahl im Alleingang gewinnen kann. Siehe auch Europawahl: Ohne diese Gruppe (60+), hätte die CDU ein Ergebnis in der Nähe der SPD gehabt....


 Ja, dass ist wirklich einer der Gründe warum in letzter Zeit so viel konservative Politik gemacht wird. Aber die Problem ist ein zeitliches, denn irgenwann rutschen die jüngeren Generationen nach.


> Also ich für meinen Teil werde wohl die Piratenpartei wählen, eine CDU ist für mich inzwischen unwählbar geworden (nicht nur Internetprogramm auch z.B. Versprechen von Steuersenkungen, wie lächerlich!), FDP war es schon lange, erst Recht seit der Wirtschaftskrise. SPD wäre durchaus eine Alternative, wenn die im Wahlkampf vllt die Kurve kriegen und REALISTISCHE ziele formulieren (also z.B. Steuererhöhungen, wir werden nicht drum herum kommen!) evtl eine Alternative. Sonst bleiben eigentlich faktisch nur die Grünen....


 Ich überlege auch ernsthaft die Piratenpartei zu wählen aus dem Grunde, dass wir eine Stimme im Bundestag brauchen, die solche Themen, die die Partei vertritt, öffentlich zur Ansprache bringt, so das diese auch mehr im Focus der Öffentlichkeit stehen. Mal schauen was passiert. Ich schätze das Potenzial der Partei sogar so ein, dass sie mittel bis langfristig eine gute Alternative zu den jetzigen Parteien werden könnte, was enorm von den weiteren Inhalten anderer politischer Themen abhängt und ob weitere namenhafte Pilitiker dieser Partei beitreten werden.



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> e:/ Was ich im oberen und diesem Post vergessen hab: Manche Debatten sollten tatsächlich Pflicht sein, wenn es Grundrechte betrifft (Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Sperren, Onlinedurchsuchung etc...) ..
> Dann - wie gesagt - ohne Fraktionszwang etc.


 Ganz deiner Meinung. Grundsatzdebatten die das Grundrecht betreffen sollten zu Pflichtveranstaltung deklariert werden, bei dem eine Anwesenheitspflicht besteht.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Aber zum Youtube-Video anschauen und dann die DNS-Daten ändern braucht ein nicht so versierter Anwender vermutlich 3-5 Minuten, jemand vom Kaliber PCGHX-User wie du oder ich schafft das ganze wahrscheinlich auch in 1-2 Minuten, aber wir sind schliesslich eher in der Unterzahl.


Egal ob nun eine oder 20 Minuten. Fakt ist das dijenigen, die ernsthaft interessiert sind an solche Daten heranzukommen, zum einen durch das Stopschild gewarnt sind, dass diese Seite unter Beobachtung steht und zu anderen genug Möglichkeiten haben und finden können(auch die nicht Versierten) um dieses eben zu umgehen.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Mich hatte es auch gewundert das der Herr Schäuble bei der Debatte nicht anwesend war.


Ich kann mir denken warum, es ist aber ein extrem schwaches Bild. Da darf man sich dann auch nicht über Politikverdrossenheit wundern.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, dass ist wirklich einer der Gründe warum in letzter Zeit so viel konservative Politik gemacht wird. Aber die Problem ist ein zeitliches, denn irgenwann rutschen die jüngeren Generationen nach.


Richtig, das ist das Problem. Daher auch die Probleme der SPD, die doch eher jüngere Menschen anspricht als es die C*U machen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch ernsthaft die Piratenpartei zu wählen aus dem Grunde, dass wir eine Stimme im Bundestag brauchen, die solche Themen, die die Partei vertritt, öffentlich zur Ansprache bringt, so das diese auch mehr im Focus der Öffentlichkeit stehen. Mal schauen was passiert. Ich schätze das Potenzial der Partei sogar so ein, dass sie mittel bis langfristig eine gute Alternative zu den jetzigen Parteien werden könnte, was enorm von den weiteren Inhalten anderer politischer Themen abhängt und ob weitere namenhafte Pilitiker dieser Partei beitreten werden.


Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder, die großen Parteien übernehmen einen Teil des Programms der Piratenpartei (was im Grunde auch ein Sieg der Piraten wäre) oder die Piraten werden die nächste große Volkspartei, die Partei für alle jungen Menschen, für die das Internet ein Teil des Lebens ist. Ich schätze das Potential der Piratenpartei ähnlich hoch wie bei den Grünen oder der FDP - was de fakto dazu führen wird, dass bald auch keine große Koalition mehr möglich wäre, da CDU/SPD auch zusammen nicht über 50% kriegen (was für eine Vorstellung.... ).


----------



## riedochs (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Leider ist ein großteil der Jugend heute an Politik nicht mehr interessiert, was aber leider auch die großen Parteien verbockt haben.


----------



## Bucklew (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



riedochs schrieb:


> Leider ist ein großteil der Jugend heute an Politik nicht mehr interessiert, was aber leider auch die großen Parteien verbockt haben.


Das sollen die großen Volksparteien nur hoffen, wenn all die Computerspiele bald wahlberechtigt sind und dann von denen nix mehr hören wollen wirds eng...


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das sollen die großen Volksparteien nur hoffen, wenn all die Computerspiele bald wahlberechtigt sind und dann von denen nix mehr hören wollen wirds eng...


Siehe auch Zitat der Initiatorin der Petition gegen KiPo-SPerren:
"Sie werden sich wünschen wir wären politikverdrossen" 

Man muss aber auch der fairnishalber dazu sagen, dass wir es in der Hand haben, wer regieren darf und wer nicht. Und wer wählt schon Parteien die beispielsweise ehrlicher Weise zugeben die Steuern massiv erhöhen zu müssen und Leistungen zu kürzen. Die könnten gleich einpacken. In gewisser Weise ist doch auch die Politik dazu gezwungen taktisch vorzugehen(zu lügen) um eben überhaupt wiedergewählt oder gewählt zu werden.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Und wer wählt schon Parteien die beispielsweise ehrlicher Weise zugeben die Steuern massiv erhöhen zu müssen und Leistungen zu kürzen. Die könnten gleich einpacken. In gewisser Weise ist doch auch die Politik dazu gezwungen taktisch vorzugehen(zu lügen) um eben überhaupt wiedergewählt oder gewählt zu werden.
> 
> MfG



Dann darf sich auch kein Wähler mehr beschweren, wenn er lieber ein Lüge wählt, als eine ehrliche Antwort auf die Lage und den Verlauf der nächsten vier Jahre. Da soll sich nochmal einer über Müntes Aussage zu Wahlversprechen äußern. 

Die Politik zwingt sich selbst dazu. Einer fängt an mit Versprechen, die Anderen ziehen nach, am Ende gibt es dann schon im Vorfeld Wahlgeschenke.


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dann darf sich auch kein Wähler mehr beschweren, wenn er lieber ein Lüge wählt, als eine ehrliche Antwort auf die Lage und den Verlauf der nächsten vier Jahre.


Völlig richtig. Nur bedenken das Viele eben nicht. Das zeigt meiner Meinung nach auch auf, wie oberflächig viele Wähler sich mit politischen Theman auseinandersetzen und wie wenig sie eigentlich von den politischen Funktionsweisen wissen. Unter der Voraussetzung, dass dies nicht so wäre und die Wähler wirklich mündig wären und die angebotenen Themen inhaltlich und nicht emotional bewerten würden, dann müssten Politiker auch nicht taktisch Vorgehen(lügen) um wieder-/ gewählt zu werden und somit ihre Ziele umsetzen zu können.


> Da soll sich nochmal einer über Müntes Aussage zu Wahlversprechen äußern.


 Auf welche Aussage genau beziehst du dich?


> Die Politik zwingt sich selbst dazu. Einer fängt an mit Versprechen, die Anderen ziehen nach, am Ende gibt es dann schon im Vorfeld Wahlgeschenke.


 Und wenn man diese Versprechen nicht macht, dann wird man auch nicht gewählt. Versuche durch reinen inhaltlichen Wahlkampf werden doch schnell abgestraft, siehe auch Steuerreform von dem Herrn Kirchhoff.  Wer inhaltlich agiert und die dafür notwendigen Schritte öffentlich ungeschönt äußert, der wird abgewählt und genau das ist der Motor für diese riesige Lügenmaschinerie.

Aber das wohl bekannteste Beispiel ist das Thema Mehrwertsteuerer. Seit Einführung wird stets von allen Parteien behauptet keine Erhöhung durchführen zu wollen und direkt nach der Wahl werden besondere Umstände angebracht die es dann auf einmal doch unausweichlich machen. Diesbezüglich lief vor Kurzem ein interessanter Bericht dazu im Fernsehen. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau wo und wann.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Auf welche Aussage genau beziehst du dich?
> MfG



Man solle doch bitte nicht Politiker an ihren Wahlversprechen messen. Das wäre unfair.


----------



## Bucklew (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch der fairnishalber dazu sagen, dass wir es in der Hand haben, wer regieren darf und wer nicht. Und wer wählt schon Parteien die beispielsweise ehrlicher Weise zugeben die Steuern massiv erhöhen zu müssen und Leistungen zu kürzen. Die könnten gleich einpacken. In gewisser Weise ist doch auch die Politik dazu gezwungen taktisch vorzugehen(zu lügen) um eben überhaupt wiedergewählt oder gewählt zu werden.


Ich würde bei einer der volksparteien, die eine REALISTISCHE politik ankündigt, durchaus meine wahlentscheidung überdenken. Aber wenn eine Fr. Merkel was von Steuersenkungen erzählt.....da sollte man eher sie versenken!


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich würde bei einer der volksparteien, die eine REALISTISCHE politik ankündigt, durchaus meine wahlentscheidung überdenken. Aber wenn eine Fr. Merkel was von Steuersenkungen erzählt.....da sollte man eher sie versenken!


Würde ich auch machen, nur nütz das herzlich wenig wenn so viele Wähler emotional abstimmen und naiv den offensichtlich falschen Wahlversprechen vieler Politiker Glauben schenken.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Würde ich auch machen, nur nütz das herzlich wenig wenn so viele Wähler emotional abstimmen und naiv den offensichtlich falschen Wahlversprechen vieler Politiker Glauben schenken.


Nunja, zurück zum Thema:

heise online - 09.07.09 - Ausweitung der Web-Sperren auf Hasspropaganda gefordert

Schon kommen natürlich die Leute, die das ganze Ausweiten wollen. Ich fordere auch eine Ausweitung der Websperre auf Propagandaseiten: cdu.de und spd.de


----------



## casemodder (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Da ist es bei uns in Österreich besser 
Vorratsdatenspeicherung wird nicht sinnlos eingewilligt, bei uns wird vorher mal die Verfassung geprüft.
Nun wird in Österreich mit einer Menschenrechtsorganisation gemeinsam eine Lösung entwickelt!
Ich könnte mir ein leben in DE nie vorstellen...
Wir haben z.bsp. harz 4 nicht nötig da bei uns standardmäßig die notstandshilfe bzw. familienbeihilfe hoch ist!


----------



## frEnzy (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> heise online - 09.07.09 - Ausweitung der Web-Sperren auf Hasspropaganda gefordert


 
Da konnten sich wohl einige nicht mehr zurück halten 

Passend zu dem Thema (Etwas vorhersehbar aber trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf ):

_Angela Merkel ist überfahren worden und kommt direkt in den Himmel. Dort trifft Sie den Engel Gabriel._
_Der Engel spricht Angela Merkel an und sagt ihr:_

_"Wir werden dir die Wahl geben: einen Tag wirst du in der Hölle sein und einen Tag im Paradies. Dann kannst du dir auswählen, wohin du willst."_
_Gabriel bringt Angela Merkel in den Fahrstuhl und sie fahren bis zur Hölle._

_Angela Merkel geht rein und sieht alle Ihre Freundinnen und Freunde, diese begrüßen Sie, spielen Golf, sitzen am Schwimmbad, im Restaurant, die Leute essen, trinken, hören Musik, spielen Karten und auch der Satan sitzt und lacht mit ihnen, abends Tanzerei, man amüsiert sich. Am nächsten Tag kommt Gabriel und sie gehen wieder rauf ins Paradies._

_Dort sieht Sie die Leute wie sie auf weißen Wolken sitzen, sie hören Musik, alles ist ruhig und gemütlich. Einen Tag später kommt Gabriel und fragt:_

_"Hast Du Dich entschlossen?"_

_Angela Merkel sagt:_

_"Ja. Obwohl es im Paradies angenehm ist, will ich in die Hölle, dort tut sich was."_

_Gabriel nimmt Sie wieder mit nach unten, klopft auf die Tür und in einer Sekunde ziehen zwei Hände Angela Merkel rein. Sie sieht eine Wüste, sehr heiß. Ihre Freundinnen und Freunde tragen zerrissene Kleidung und sammeln Mist. Der Satan kommt, gibt ihr eine Tüte und sagt ihr, sie solle Mist sammeln._

_"Was ist mit dem Schwimmbad, mit dem Restaurant, mit der Musik passiert?" fragt Angela Merkel._
_Darauf antwortet Satan: "Angie, altes Haus. Gestern war vor der Wahl - heute ist nach der Wahl!_


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

HRHRHR, der ist gut. 
:TOP:

MfG


----------



## JePe (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

OT



casemodder schrieb:


> Wir haben z.bsp. harz 4 nicht nötig da bei uns standardmäßig die notstandshilfe bzw. familienbeihilfe hoch ist!



Im Jahr 2007 (Zahlen fuer 2008 kenne ich nicht, aber ich erwarte nicht wirklich eine Verdoppelung ...) betrug die durchschnittliche Hoehe des Tagessatzes der Notstandshilfe €19,26. Das sog. Hartz IV betraegt seit dem 1. Juli 2009 €359,- fuer Alleinstehende - zzgl. Miete und Heizkosten. Aber trotzdem schoen zu hoeren, dass es noch ein paar Ecken auf der Welt gibt, auf die die deutschen Sozialsysteme keine magnetische Anziehung ausueben ...

/OT


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hier ein aktuelles Interview mit dem ehemaligen SPD Abgeordneten Jörg Tauss, zum Thema KiPo-Sperren und Piratenpartei.

Die für mich interessantesten AUssagen waren foglende:
*gulli:news:* Manche Mainstreammedien und sogar Nachrichtenmagazine berichten überaus vorsichtig über heikle Themen oder klammern diese nach Möglichkeit sogar komplett aus. Wie erklären Sie sich und uns das? Ist es die Angst vor abspringenden Werbekunden, oder könnte etwas anderes dahinter stecken?
*
Jörg Tauss:* Das mit der Werbung glaube ich noch nicht einmal. Der Journalismus kommt aber immer mehr aus Feigheit und Faulheit vor die Hunde. Es wird häufig nur noch voneinander abgeschrieben. Allein in meinem Kinderpornofall habe ich schon 10 Richtigstellungen gegen Press, Funk und Fernsehen durchsetzen müssen. Einer entschuldigt seine Falschnachricht dann immer mit dem jeweils anderen. Das ist ernüchternd. Vielleicht ist es auch diese erbärmliche Art von Journalismus, das die Leute zur Kündigung ihres Abonnements oder ihres Fernsehanschlusses bewegt und an anderer Stelle bejammert wird. Wenn ich mir allein anhöre, was selbst der Geschäftsführer der angesehenen ZEIT zum Thema Internet zum besten gibt und sich dabei selbst noch als gebildeten Menschen preist, glaubt man, im falschen Film zu sein. 
......
*gulli:news*: Sie selbst sind aus einer großen Partei ausgetreten. Was würden Sie uns als Bürgern raten, wie man sich verhalten soll? Viele Europäer haben schon vor Jahren ihren Glauben an die Instrumente der Politik verloren. Wie könnte man diese für sich gewinnen? Welche Mittel fallen Ihnen dazu ein? Und welche Rolle würde dabei die Piratenpartei gerne einnehmen?

*Jörg Tauss:* Es sind in Deutschland eher zu wenig Leute in den Parteien. Die Personalbasis ist überall erschreckend schwach. *Es ist ein Teufelskreis. Je mehr die Parteien so sind wie sie sind, um so mehr schrecken sie normal denkende Menschen ab oder locken gar Verrückte an.* *Das Zensurgesetz ist ein gutes Beispiel. Dass man bei der Bundestagsmehrheit weder intellektuell noch technisch in der Lage ist, das eigentliche Problem auch nur annähernd zu begreifen und dafür im Gegenzug 134.000 Petenten der Unkenntnis bezichtigt, ist für mich allein ein Grund, die Piratenpartei zu wählen. Diese Arroganz bedarf eines Dämpfers*. 

Quelle zum Interview

MfG


----------



## doghma (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Nun möchte auch noch der Zentralrat der Juden Hasspropagandaseiten sperren....

Entweder schaltet man den Staatsanwalt ein, sobald eine Seite gegen geltendes Recht verstösst, oder aber man hat einfach nur Pech weil es unter die Meinungsfreiheit fällt. Die sollen sich verdammtnochmal damit abfinden. Nur weil es irgendwo im Netz ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das man dadurch 'angefixt' wird....


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich denke nicht, dass vor der Wahl weitere Zensurpläne öffentlich gemacht werden. Siehe auch dazu den Witz von Frenzy, 4 Posts weiter oben, der ist in dem Kontext mehr als passend. 

MfG


----------



## doghma (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Glaub ich auch nicht dran, aber ich hoffe es. Das wäre, politisch gesehen, einfach nur dumm und würde Wählerstimmen kosten. Die sollen sich ruhig das Bein zerfleddern vor lauter Kugeln....


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Erstmal müssen sich die Wogen glätten und erst dann kann die Infrastruktur ausgebaut werden. Genauso wie es eins mit der LKW Maut gemacht wurde. Jetzt soll diese auch für Pkw´s, trotz damaligen Ausschliessens, eingeführt werden und zusätzlich soll diese Maßnahme zur Rasterfahndung eingesetzt werden dürfen. Und was passiert? Nichts! Keinen interessierts. Warscheinlich ist es aus Sicht der Politiker gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn man für eine gewisse Politikverdrossenheit sorgt. So kann man mehr unbequeme Themen durchwinken ohne größeren Widerstand erwarten zu müssen.

Deshalb beführworte ich es , dass die Piratenpartei, hoffentlich, in den Bundestag einzieht, damit solche Themen endlich mal im Focus der Öffentlichkeit gerückt werden und thematisch und inhaltlich auch richtig dargelegt werden.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Es ist schade, dass der Tauss erst aus der Partei austreten muss, um Tacheles reden zu können.


----------



## riedochs (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



doghma schrieb:


> Nun möchte auch noch der Zentralrat der Juden Hasspropagandaseiten sperren....
> 
> Entweder schaltet man den Staatsanwalt ein, sobald eine Seite gegen geltendes Recht verstösst, oder aber man hat einfach nur Pech weil es unter die Meinungsfreiheit fällt. Die sollen sich verdammtnochmal damit abfinden. Nur weil es irgendwo im Netz ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das man dadurch 'angefixt' wird....



Ich finde man sollte den Zentralrat der Juden sperren.  Sorry, über uns meckern und daheim die Palästinenser massiv unterdrücken, bzw. im letzten Krieg gegen die Genfer Konvention verstosen. Aber das ist kein *********, auch nicht im kleinen sind ja nur Palästinenser.

Sorry 4 OT, musste aber mal sein.


----------



## frEnzy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@ riedochs: Ist doch meistens so: Die, die am lautesten etwas fordern sitzen meistens bis zum Halz selbst drinn  Außerdem: Nenn mir ein Volk auf Erden ohne schwarze Flecken auf der noch so weißen Weste... 

@Topic: Leider wird in "unseren" Medien ja nur am Rande darüber berichtet und dann auch meist noch mit der typischen Unkenntnis bzw. dem nachplappern der CDSUPD-Parolen. Ich seh es echt schon kommen, dass unser Land langsam vor die Hunde geht, wegen dem Politikergesicks und dessen Klüngel. Immer, wenn ich mal die heise-news zu diesem und änlichen Themen lese, schöpfe ich beim Blick auf die grünen Kommentare wieder etwas Hoffnung. Und dann kommt wieder irgendeine Mainstream-News Seite und die gesamte Hoffnung wird zerschlagen, kehrt sich ins Negative und unsere Zukunft wird noch schwärzer vor meinem geistigen Auge... Ich weiß echt manchmal nicht, auf was ich eher hoffen soll:

- Die Piraten "gewinnen" die Wahl und kommen in die Oposition. Erst nur ein oder zwei, bei der nächsten Wahl sinds dann schon zehn usw. bis in ca. 20 Jahren die Piraten wirklich die politischen Entscheidungen mitbeeinflussen. Bis dahin arbeitet die CDSUPD weiter an der Vernichtung des sozialstates, der Demokratie, unserer Zukunft.

- Die Piraten schaffen es nicht ins Parlament aber dafür geht Deutschland auch ein Stückchen schneller vor die Hunde und in ~ 10 Jahren sind genug Politikverdrossene nachgewachsen, dass uns endlich die Revolution gelingt und wir von vorne anfangen können 

Wahrscheinlich kommts aber nur noch schlimmer... so, genug gelabert. Muss mal wieder etwas tun für mein Geld


----------



## frEnzy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Dabei fällt mir ein: Warum ist unseren Volksparteien eigentlich noch nicht die geniale Idee gekommen, dass man das Wahlrecht ja an ein Mindesteinkommen koppeln könnte. Nur derjenige ist wahlberechtigt, wenn er oder sie mindestens 1000,-/Monat netto verdienen??? Schließlich tun ja auch nur die steuerzahlenden Steuerzahler auch was dafür, dass es dem Staat besser geht  Dann hätten die auf jeden Fall einige Probleme weniger  Und die Wahlbeteiligung sieht auch gleich viel besser aus ^^


----------



## frEnzy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das Gesetz ist nun beschlossene Sache: heise online - 10.07.09 - Gesetz zu Web-Sperren passiert den Bundesrat


----------



## riedochs (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Das Gesetz ist nun beschlossene Sache: heise online - 10.07.09 - Gesetz zu Web-Sperren passiert den Bundesrat



Mehrfachposts sind nicht gerne gesehen, bitte nutze die EDIT Funktion. Habe es eben auch bei Heise online gelesen.


----------



## frEnzy (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

OK, werde mich besser  Das hier fand ich jetzt aber auch noch passend:

Der Spiegelfechter  Blog Archive  Schönes neues Netz - Deutschland im Jahre 2015


----------



## doghma (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Mein Gott ist dat HeiseF rot, verdammt rot....

EDIT:
(1) Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist ein demokratischer und sozialer Bundesstaat.
(2) Alle Staatsgewalt geht vom Volke aus. Sie wird vom Volke in Wahlen und Abstimmungen und durch besondere Organe der Gesetzgebung, der vollziehenden Gewalt und der Rechtsprechung ausgeübt.
(3) Die Gesetzgebung ist an die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung, die vollziehende Gewalt und die Rechtsprechung sind an Gesetz und Recht gebunden.
*(4) Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung zu beseitigen, haben alle Deutschen das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe nicht möglich ist.

*Edit: 22:00 Uhr, ard.de und heute.de, nix mit Sperren....(/&$&()$ diese ver****** A****kri*****

Edit 2: Wen wunderts noch
http://www.gulli.com/news/netzsperren-zdf-l-scht-umfrage-2009-07-07/


----------



## frEnzy (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Manchmal frage ich mich, wie solche Gesetze entstehen. Haben die Parteien Keine Rechtsberater? Muss so ein Gesetz erst beschlossen werden, bis anderen Auffällt, dass das so nicht geht? Das ist mir echt ein Rätsel...

heise online - 11.07.09 - Juristen melden schwere Bedenken gegen Web-Sperren an

Edit: Der Schäuble hat die ganze Websperren und Onlinedursuchungsgeschiten auf einer Wahlkampfveranstaltung verteidigt. Viele Probleme hatte er nicht. Zwischenrufe aus dem Publikum wurden durch die Saalordner schnell unterbunden und die armen, bayrischen CSU-Wähler im Sahl hatten eh andere Probleme, wie den Terrorislam und die Imigranten  
heise online - 11.07.09 - Bundesinnenminister: Bei Internetregulierung kann man nicht auf globale Regeln warten

Die wissen halt, wo die wirklichen Probleme liegen...


----------



## DaStash (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble:
"Die Freiheit im Internet könne nicht dazu führen, dass Terroristen ihren Nachwuchs dort anwerben und "Kinder auf Bestellung vergewaltigt" und dann "im Internet gezeigt" würden."

Dieser Satz ist eine glatte Lüge. Das Internet ist NICHT frei und unterliegt den gleichen rechtsstaatlichen Grundsätzen wie alles andere auch. Alles was die Deutschen im Internet machen kann strafrechtlich, bei entsprechenden Verhalten, geahndet werden.

Des Weiteren hatte ich bereits einen sehr interessanten Artikel gepostet der ganz klar aufgezeigt hatte, dass das Internet mittlerweile sogar der am stärksten eingeschränkte öffentliche Raum ist, siehe auch folgender Link:
TP: Verglichen mit dem Netz ist das Leben ein rechtsfreier Raum

Ansonsten erhoffe ich mir natürlich, dass dieses unnötige wählerstimmenfang -/und zensurstruktureinführende, unsinnige Gesetzt, vor dem Verfassungsgericht gekippt werden wird.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Bundesinnenminister Wolfgang Schäuble:
> "Die Freiheit im Internet könne nicht dazu führen, dass Terroristen ihren Nachwuchs dort anwerben und "Kinder auf Bestellung vergewaltigt" und dann "im Internet gezeigt" würden."
> 
> Dieser Satz ist eine glatte Lüge. Das Internet ist NICHT frei und unterliegt den gleichen rechtsstaatlichen Grundsätzen wie alles andere auch. Alles was die Deutschen im Internet machen kann strafrechtlich, bei entsprechenden Verhalten, geahndet werden.


Er meint sicherlich das Internetangebot das aus Ländern stammt wo dahingehend einfach passende Gesetze fehlen, oder Behörden auf deutsch gesagt beide Augen zudrücken.

Was ich aber für sehr Fragwürdig halte, ist diese seine Aussage: "...und "Kinder auf Bestellung vergewaltigt" und dann "im Internet gezeigt" würden." Ist das wirklich so?


----------



## DaStash (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Er meint sicherlich das Internetangebot das aus Ländern stammt wo dahingehend einfach passende Gesetze fehlen, oder Behörden auf deutsch gesagt beide Augen zudrücken.


 Sicherlich meint er das. Jedoch kann man nach jetziger Gesetzeslage jeden rechtsstaatlich drankriegen, der vdersucht solche Seiten zu besuchen. Dazu bedarf es keiner Zensurinfrastruktur.


> Was ich aber für sehr Fragwürdig halte, ist diese seine Aussage: "...und "Kinder auf Bestellung vergewaltigt" und dann "im Internet gezeigt" würden." Ist das wirklich so?


Kann sein, dass das geht jedoch ist die Intension dieser Rede ganz klar. Und zwar werden hier mit Hilfe offensichtlicher Falschaussagen Gegebenheiten suggeriert die nicht der Realität entsprechen. Genauso wenig wie man nachweisen kann, dass der Hauptumsatz an KiPo überhaupt durch das Internet erzielt wird. Das sind alles unbewiesene Behauptungen die bis jetzt stets auf Anfrage hin nicht bestätigt wurden/werden konnten.

MfG


----------



## JOJO (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Er meint sicherlich das Internetangebot das aus Ländern stammt wo dahingehend einfach passende Gesetze fehlen, oder Behörden auf deutsch gesagt beide Augen zudrücken.
> 
> Was ich aber für sehr Fragwürdig halte, ist diese seine Aussage: "...und "Kinder auf Bestellung vergewaltigt" und dann "im Internet gezeigt" würden." Ist das wirklich so?


 
Nun, was der BIM sagt, das wird auch stimmen. Aus seiner beschränkten Sicht hat er genügend Zuträger, dies belegen werden und auch können. Die Vergangenheit hat ja gezeigt, das vom Proleten bis zu Spitzenpolitikern Bildchen geladen wurden. Beim Proleten dienen diese dann als Wichsvorlage, bei Spitzenpolitiikern als Studienvorlage. Ich halt schon ein Unterschied, im welchen Bereich man sich als Bürger bewegt.

Demnach sollte man diese Menschen schlimmer bestrafen als "normale" Kriminelle! Zwangskastration wäre ein probates Mittel, denn diese Leuts versauen uns nicht nur das Internet, sondern zerstören Kinderseelen!


----------



## frEnzy (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JOJO schrieb:


> Nun, was der BIM sagt, das wird auch stimmen.


LOL!! Sorry, aber da musste ich gerade echt lachen ^^ Habe ich die Ironie-Tags einfach übersehen oder meintest du das wirklich ernst? Erinnere dich mal an die Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak. Da hat die US-Regierung auch gesagt, dass es die gibt. Die haben damit sogar einen Krieg gerechtfertigt. Und was war? Später mussten sie zugeben, dass das alles nur erfunden war 

Edith: Noch kanns unser Chef stoppen: heise online - 13.07.09 - Bundespräsident soll Gesetz zu Web-Sperren stoppen
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob er Manns genug ist, dies auch wirklich zu tun oder ob er vor seiner Partei einknickt und einen auf SPD macht (umfällt)


----------



## doghma (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Angenommen jemand übt einen Gewaltakt gegenüber einem staatlichen Organ aus. Beruft sich dann auf Artikel 20 GG. Was würde passieren? Wird er bestraft, weil die Demokratie angeblich nicht gefährdet ist? Wer entscheidet in so einem Fall? Es gibt doch eigentlich keine reelle Chance sich auf diesen Artikel zu berufen.


----------



## frEnzy (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Klar gibt es die Chance. Das muss dann nur vom Verteidiger vor Gericht bewiesen werden


----------



## DaStash (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*UPDATE 13.07.2009*
Der "Arbeitskreis Zensur(AK Zensur)" hofft nach der Verabschiedung des "Zugangserschwerungsgesetzes(Netz-Sperren)", durch den Bundestag und den Bundesrat, dass Inkrafttreten zum ersten August, durch einen offenen Brief an den Bundespräsidenten Horst Köhler, der letzendlich das Gesetz mit seiner Unterschrift bestätigt/freigibt, zu verhindern.

Zitat AK-Zensur(Rechtsanwalt Thomas Stadler):"_Das Zugangserschwerungsgesetz ist offenkundig nicht verfassungskonform, und zwar sowohl aus formalen wie auch aus inhaltlichen Gründen. Es mangelt dem Bund an der Gesetzgebungs- und Verwaltungskompetenz in diesem Bereich und das Gesetzgebungsverfahren war massiv fehlerbehaftet. Das Gesetz ist nicht geeignet, den erhofften Zweck -- die Verringerung von Zugriffen auf kinderpornographische Inhalte -- zu erreichen. Besonders bedenklich ist dabei, dass die Entscheidung darüber, ob statt anderen Maßnahmen eine Sperre von Internetseiten durchgeführt wird, einzelne Beamte des BKA fällen. Der Gesetzgeber überlässt zudem die Entscheidung über die Art der Sperren und damit die Tiefe des Grundrechtseingriffs der Privatwirtschaft, was ebenfalls gegen das Grundgesetz verstößt. Das Gesetz muss verfassungsrechtlich als insgesamt unverhältnismäßig bezeichnet werden._" 
Quelle zur News

Anmerkung:
Für mich hört sich die ganze Sache logisch und nachvollziehbar an. Hoffen wir mal das Herr Köhler gewissenhaft sich dieser berechtigten Kritik annimmt und dieses Gesetz nicht freigeben wird. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal das er seine Kompetenzen dahingehend ausgereizt hat, zum Ärger der großen Koalition. 

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich glaube ja nicht, dass er da "Nein" sagt und seine Unterschrift verweigert. Dafür ist es zu kurz vor der Wahl und die Gefahr als PädoPräsie hingestellt zu werden, dürfte auch nicht ganz klein sein ^^ Ich hoffe natürlich auch, dass er es blockt. Es ist ja eigentlich sogar seine Pflicht!! Wenn er es wirklich stoppt, dann RESPEKT!! Ich glaube aber nicht dran. Bedenke: Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung hat er auch durchgewunken...


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Bisher hat der gute Horst den Politikern schon öftern offen die Meinung gesagt und auch schon Gesetzte verweigert. Ich hoffe das er es diesmal auch tut. Das wäre allerdings ein schwerer Schlag für die CDU und SPD kurz vor der Wahl.


----------



## DaStash (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Aber es wäre gerechtfertigt. Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass er seine Unterschrift bei all den grundrechtlich und verfassungsrechtlichen Bedenken verweigert.  Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ursulars Suggestionsgeschichten und Lügenmärchen fliegen allmälig auf. Nun hat sich Indien relativ unverblümt über die haltlose Aussage von Zensursular(Von der Leyen hatte Indien Ende Juni öffentlich gemeinsam mit "Afrika" in eine von ihr konstruierte Allianz der Unwilligen im Kampf gegen Kindesmissbrauch eingereiht.) geäußert und dargelegt, wie es wirklich mit der Strafbarkeit solcher Delikte aussieht. So sieht man mal wieder, wie die Politik Ahnungslose für Dumm verkauft nur um deren Wählerstimmen und Rückhalt zu erlangen. Hier wurde offensichtlich unter Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen, siehe dazu auch alle anderen widerlegten Argumente, ein Gesetz debattiert und abgeschlossen, was unter realen Umständen nie eine Chance gehabt hätte. 
Quelle zur News

MfG


----------



## riedochs (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ursulars Suggestionsgeschichten und Lügenmärchen fliegen allmälig auf. Nun hat sich Indien relativ unverblümt über die haltlose Aussage von Zensursular(Von der Leyen hatte Indien Ende Juni öffentlich gemeinsam mit "Afrika" in eine von ihr konstruierte Allianz der Unwilligen im Kampf gegen Kindesmissbrauch eingereiht.) geäußert und dargelegt, wie es wirklich mit der Strafbarkeit solcher Delikte aussieht. So sieht man mal wieder, wie die Politik Ahnungslose für Dumm verkauft nur um deren Wählerstimmen und Rückhalt zu erlangen. Hier wurde offensichtlich unter Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen, siehe dazu auch alle anderen widerlegten Argumente, ein Gesetz debattiert und abgeschlossen, was unter realen Umständen nie eine Chance gehabt hätte.
> Quelle zur News
> 
> MfG



Ist ja nichts neues. Das Problem ist doch das die Politiker sich von Ihren "Experten" beraten lassen ohne sich selbst ein Bild zu machen. Das diese Experten oft genug keine Ahnung haben wissen wir auch, nur zu den Politkern hat sich das noch nicht herum gesprochen.

Vielleicht hat es sich auch zu den rumgesprochen und die ignorieren es einfach.


----------



## frEnzy (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das Problem dabei ist ja, dass im Moment kaum etwas passiert in den Medien. Da fliegen echte Lügen und mieserable Arbeitsleistungen wirklich Reihenweise auf und wer berichtet darüber? heise-news und vielleicht noch drei Seiten. Und die breite Öffentlichkeit bekommt NICHTS mit!! Da bleibt bestimmt wieder nur hängen, dass Indien ein kipofreundliches Land ist. Genau wie bei der Aktion Himmel, wo ein großteil der Leute, die man heute danach fragt, sich nur an 12.000 Durchsuchungen wegen KiPo erinnern können. Das daraus ja nichts geworden ist, und nur ner Handvoll Leute wirklich was nachgewiesen werden konnte, wurde nicht so schön verbreitet.

Die Politiker sind ganz groß dadrin, vermeintliche Erfolge groß raus zu posaunen und Fehler und Misserfolge klein zu reden und nicht in die Öffentlichkeit kommen zu lassen...


----------



## doghma (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Man sollte evtl. mal eine Mail entwerfen. Jeder der Lust hat, könnte dann diese Mail an diverse Fernsehanstalten versenden. Meine Formulierungskünste reichen allerdings für das Erstellen einer solchen Mail nicht aus. Wenn dann in deren Postfächer diese Mail in hundertfacher (vielleicht sogar in tausendfacher) Ausführung vorliegt, nehmen die Pansen das vielleicht sogar ernst.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@doghma

Guteer Gedanke jedoch denke ich das Email schreiben nicht besonders effektiv ist, da diese vorab, bei Spam-Verdacht, aussortiert werden kann. Besser wäre es richtige Briefe zu verschicken, dass hat mehr Gewichtung. Leider ist das aber auch mit Kosten verbunden. Man muss die Aufmerksamkeit der Bevölkerung auf sich ziehen. VIelleicht sollte man eine provokante Kunstaktion, die dieses Thema abhandelt, veranstalten. Da kommen bestimmt die Journalisten aus ihren Löchern gekrochen und berichten darüber. 

MfG


----------



## doghma (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wie du schon gesagt hast, Briefe kosten. Mails nicht. Mehr als versuchen kann man es tatsächlich nicht.
Ich texte schon alle zu. Aber die Ignoranz diesbezüglich ist erschreckend. Da trifft man sich einmal in der Woche abends und man bekommt nur zu hören, dass man gerade jetzt nicht über Politik reden möchte.
Entwerfe doch einfach mal ne Mail, es kostet ja nix (naja, bisserl Zeit vielleicht). Es ist ein Versuch wert. Und wer will, kann den Inhalt auch in einen Umschlag stecken und abschicken.


----------



## frEnzy (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

So wie es aussieht, wird Tauss wohl angeklagt: Vorwurf der Kinderpornografie : Staatsanwalt will Tauss anklagen - Politik - STERN.DE

Mal gucken was bei raus kommt. Ich denke, es gibt folgende mögliche Szenarien:

- Tauss wird schuldig gesprochen, weil im Prozess raus kommt, dass er wirklich auf kleine Kinder steht und deshalb nicht dienstlich unterwegs war.
- Tauss wird schuldig gesprochen, weil er sich KiPo beschafft hat und dabei nicht im Auftrag der Regierung gearbeitet hat. Die Strafe fällt aber recht mild aus, weil er ja "im guten Glauben" gehandelt hat.
- Tauss wird frei gesprochen, obwohl er ohne Regierungsauftrag "ermittelt" hat, weil er belegen kann, dass er wirklich nur ermittelt hat, seine Arbeit ordentlich dokumentiert war und sozusagen schon bereit lag, um an Behörden weiter gegeben zu werden.

Sollte Tauss wirklich auf KiPo stehen und hat sich den Scheiß besorgt, um sich selbst dran aufzugeilen, dann hat er die Höchststrafe verdient, weil er dabei auch noch sein Amt und die gesamte Öffentlichkeit verraten und betrogen hat.

Sollte er jedoch frei gesprochen werden, erwarte ich auch von allen politischen Gegnern, dass sie das akzeptieren und die Geschichte damit beendet ist.

Ich mag mir gar nicht ausmalen, was los sein wird, sollte er rechtskräftig verurteilt werden


----------



## doghma (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Und hier nochmal die News zu Tauss auf Heise.de, etwas ausführlicher.

heise online - 21.07.09 - Staatsanwaltschaft will Jörg Tauss anklagen [Update]


----------



## frEnzy (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Tja, die Vorgehensweise der Staatsanwaltschaft ist echt der Hammer!! Der Typ gehört entlassen!! Und das völlig unabhängig davon, ob Tauss nun schuldig ist oder nicht!!


----------



## doghma (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Jaja, die lieben Provider. Ich glaub nicht so ganz an das Dementi. Die Glaubwürdigkeit des BKA's ist für mich de facto eh nicht mehr vorhanden.

heise online - 22.07.09 - Provider dementieren Gerüchte über bereits aktive Web-Sperren

EDIT:
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Ursu...rhaltenskodex-fuers-Internet--/meldung/142457


----------



## frEnzy (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich glaube denen das schon. Sowas ist nicht von jetzt auf gleich eingerichtet. Ich habe ja immernoch etwas Hoffnung, dass Karlsruhe bzw. unser Präsident das ganze noch stoppt 

Sehr schön ist auch Zensursulas "neue" Forderung ^^ heise online - 23.07.09 - Ursula von der Leyen fordert Verhaltenskodex fürs Internet
Ich glaube, es gibt kein öffentlichen Chat oder öffentliches Forum, in dem es nicht bereits eine Netiquette gibt, oder?

An dieser Stelle muss ich die ganze Meldung und meine Lieblingsantwort dazu mal posten ^^



> Bundesfamilienministerin Ursula von der Leyen (CDU), die wegen ihrer Initiative für ein Gesetz zu Web-Sperren gegen Kinderpornographie als Vorreiterin eines Internet-Zensursystems kritisiert wird, will eine Art von Benimm-Regeln für das Internet einführen. In Online-Netzwerken, Blogs und Chats müsse ebenso wie im Schulalltag ein "achtsamer und wacher Umgang miteinander" eingefordert werden, sagte von der Leyen in einem Interview mit der Rheinischen Post. "Mobbing im Netz kann nicht toleriert werden." Respektvoller Umgang müsse in Chats, Blogs oder Foren so selbstverständlich sein, wie man das auch im Schulalltag mit Streitschlichtern oder Vertrauenslehrern einfordere.
> 
> Ziel es sei, gemeinsam mit den Verantwortlichen sowie jugendlichen Nutzern einen Verhaltenskodex zu entwickeln. Außerdem müssten minderjährige Internet-Surfer über die Gefahren des Netzes aufgeklärt werden – zum Beispiel darüber, "dass sich Erwachsene mit üblen Absichten in ihre Chats einschleichen können".
> 
> ...


 
Hier die Antwort des Users Largor



> Heise-Forums-Poster Largor, will eine Art von Benimm-Regeln für den
> Bundestag einführen. Im Bundestag ebenso wie im Internet ein
> "achtsamer und wacher Umgang miteinander" eingefordert werden,
> schrieb er. "Inkompetent im Bundestag kann nicht toleriert werden."
> ...


 
OK, genug gescherzt!! Ich habe echt selten eine so dämliche Forderung aus der Politik gehört, wie diese hier  Wieso fordert die etwas, das seit Jahren standardmäßig bereits vorhanden ist? Hallo!! Es gibt bereits die "Netiquette"!! Da könnte ja jeder kommen und Dinge fordern 

Ich zum Beispiel fordere, dass ab sofort an jedem Tag die Sonne aufgehen sollte...


----------



## doghma (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich schrieb ja schon..."Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....". Eigentlich könnt ich mir meine Hand an die Stirn tackern....da spar ich mir die Handbewegung.

Das Ding von Largor ist echt genial.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Benimmregeln im Bundestag...
Unsere Frau vdL kann froh sein, das sie nicht zu Zeiten des Kalten Krieges im Bundestag gesessen hat bzw. allgemein in der Politik tätig war*. Das ganze hört sich für mich nach Blümchenwelt und rosaroter Sonnenbrille an.

*Ich verweise hier auf so Klassiker wie Wehnert vs. Strauß.


----------



## riedochs (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



17&4 schrieb:


> Benimmregeln im Bundestag...
> Unsere Frau vdL kann froh sein, das sie nicht zu Zeiten des Kalten Krieges im Bundestag gesessen hat bzw. allgemein in der Politik tätig war*. Das ganze hört sich für mich nach Blümchenwelt und rosaroter Sonnenbrille an.
> 
> *Ich verweise hier auf so Klassiker wie Wehnert vs. Strauß.



Zensursula ist schon etwas realitaetsfremd.


----------



## frEnzy (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich befürchte ja, dass sie alles andere als realitätsfremd ist. Die Frau ist nämlich ganz bestimmt nicht dumm! Die hat halt ein anderes Ziel als wir und weiß halt auch, wie man es durchsetzt. Man kann ihr auch einen gewissen Erfolg nicht absprechen. Das der uns nicht gefällt ist klar.


----------



## klefreak (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Grüner zu Netzsperren-Kritik: "Hirn herausgetwittert" - News - CHIP Online

es gibt wieder mal ne "qualifizierte" politische Aussage ...

mfg KLemens

ps: Quelle chip.de


----------



## doghma (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ach, die Uschi hat sich mal wieder zu Wort gemeldet:

heise online - 27.07.09 - Familienministerin will Web-Sperren "unbedingt" vorantreiben

EDIT:
Etwas OT, aber durchaus wichtig!
Petition: Geschäftsordnung des Deutschen Bundestages - Reden nicht mehr zu Protokoll geben


----------



## Gunny Hartman (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wenn die Bundesregierung da nicht ganz genau dafür sorgt, dass das Gesetz nicht ausgeweitet wird, könnte für sie ein böses Erwachen kommen. Für mich ist der Kampf gegen Kinderpornografie im Web sowieso nur ein Alibiargument um ein Gesetz beschließen zu lassen, dass Zensur im Internet ermöglicht. *Diese Art von Kampf gegen Kinderpornografie ist in meinen Augen nur blanker Hohn. * Es gibt bessere Methoden um Kinderpornografie aus dem Netz zu verbannen. *Mit diesem Gesetz wird der Zensur Tür und Tor geöffnet.* Schutz gegen Terrorismus. *Wenn der Staat das Land vor Terrorismus schützen möchte und dafür die Bürger überwacht, dann wird er selbst zum Terroristen, weil er dem Bürger die Freiheit nimmt!*


----------



## Gunny Hartman (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



klefreak schrieb:


> Grüner zu Netzsperren-Kritik: "Hirn herausgetwittert" - News - CHIP Online
> 
> es gibt wieder mal ne "qualifizierte" politische Aussage ...
> 
> ...



Ich hab den ersten Abschnitt gelesen und danach hats mir schon gereicht. Die Sorte Politiker, die hinterm Mond lebt scheint sich auch immer mehr zu vermehren.


----------



## doghma (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Man hat eigentlich auch keinen Durchblick mehr wer jetzt kritikresistent ist und wer nicht. Ist es Kalkül oder Dummheit? Bei der Uschi ist es sicherlich das Erstere.
Das neue tolle Datenabkommen (hier) ist ja auch mal wieder ein tritt ins Gesicht der Demokratie. Aber die ist doch schon länger nichts mehr Wert.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Naja, wenigstens noch ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer: Das Gesetz verzögert sich und vllt denkt der Horst noch etwas mehr darüber nach...

e:/ Schön, dass meine Privatüberweisungen nun in den USA bekannt sind. Schön ... schön, schön--- Die Piloten (privat) triffts seit längerem wegen Terrorgefahr (die dürfen ihre eigene Sicherheitsüberprüfung zahlen) und nun alle- So funktioniert Demokratie, dass keiner gefragt aber für alle beschlossen werden.


----------



## Bucklew (2. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ist ja fast schon peinlich wie billig das ganze durchgeführt wird, jetzt kommt der nächste schlag:

heise online - 02.08.09 - Von der Leyen will gegen rechte Inhalte im Netz vorgehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wenn erst mal der Anfang gemacht ist, gibt es kein Halten mehr. 
Ich meine, mich stört es nicht, wenn die Nazi Jünger aus dem Netz verschwinden, aber wo will man die Grenze ziehen und wer soll das machen?


----------



## frEnzy (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Die Lügen-Uschi marschiert voran: Kinderpornografie-Sperre : Von der Leyen will 'Chaosraum' im Internet bändigen - Politik - STERN.DE

ALLE Befürchtungen werden nun wahr... selten war Politik SO vorhersehbar 

Irgendwie passend: YouTube - Regierung will Ursachen der Finanzkrise verheimlichen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Die Lügen-Uschi marschiert voran: Kinderpornografie-Sperre : Von der Leyen will 'Chaosraum' im Internet bändigen - Politik - STERN.DE


Das wurde doch schon längst dementiert: Internet : Von der Leyen stellt klar - keine weiteren Sperren - Nachrichten Politik - WELT ONLINE


----------



## Bucklew (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das wurde doch schon längst dementiert: Internet : Von der Leyen stellt klar - keine weiteren Sperren - Nachrichten Politik - WELT ONLINE


Wers glaubt. Zumal von welt.de, quasi der neue Stürmer....

Stellt sich schon die Frage, warum sie auf die Interviewfrage "Warum sperren sie keine Nazipropaganda?" nicht einfach "Nein, wir wollen nur KiPos sperren" geantwortet hat. Aber an solchen Aussagen hätte man sie ja messen können....


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja Meistro Bucklew. Es kann schon weh tun wenn etwas nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt.
Aber he, nicht mal der AK-Zensur zweifelt an der Echtheit des Dementis.


----------



## Bucklew (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ja Meistro Bucklew. Es kann schon weh tun wenn etwas nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt.
> Aber he, nicht mal der AK-Zensur zweifelt an der Echtheit des Dementis.


Ähm, ja?



> Trotz eines halbherzigen Dementis [2] zeigen die aktuellen Erklärungen von der Leyens, dass die Befürchtungen von Bürgerrechtlern mehr als begründet sind. Entgegen allen anders lautenden Beteuerungen geht es der Ministerin offenbar nicht primär um die Bekämpfung von Kinderpornographie, sondern um die Etablierung einer umfangreichen Infrastruktur zur Internet-Kontrolle. Aus der Netzgemeinschaft und von den Internet-Zugangsanbietern kamen schon sehr früh Vorschläge, wie man effektiv gegen Kinderpornographie im Internet vorgehen kann. Auch der praktische Beweis, dass die Vorschläge funktionieren, wurde längst erbracht [3]. Jetzt zeigt sich, warum diese ignoriert wurden: *Kinderpornographie ist nur ein Vorwand, um den Boden für eine generelle Inhaltskontrolle im Internet zu bereiten.*


Von der Leyen offenbart: Kinderpornographie nur ein Vorwand zur generellen Inhaltskontrolle im Internet - Arbeitskreis gegen Internet-Sperren und Zensur

Gibts wohl offensichtlich mehrere Arbeitskreise Zensur?!?! 

Stellt sich halt immer noch die Frage, warum Frau Minister die Interviewfrage nicht viel eindeutiger beantwortet hat?!


----------



## DaStash (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Stellt sich halt immer noch die Frage, warum Frau Minister die Interviewfrage nicht viel eindeutiger beantwortet hat?!


Damit man einem später nicht vorwerfen kann, gelogen zu haben, ganz einfach.  Es wird so kommen wie wir es hier vorhersagen. Man sieht es ja schon in anderen Ländern, siehe Australien, wo die Internetsperren ausgeweitet sind. Und wenn dem so ist dann kann Frau von der Leyen ruhigen gewissen behaupten, nie gesagt zu haben, dass keine anderen Inhalte zensiert werden, denn sie hat es ja nicht "ausgeschlossen". 
Im Übrigen verweise ich nochmals auf die Aussage von Herrn Bosbach, dass "erstmal" keine weiteren Zensiermaßnahmen zur Debatte stehen. Die Anzeichen sind m. M. n. eindeutig. Manche wollen sie nur nicht sehen. 

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja Bucklew. Ich würd mich auch dumm stellen wenn ich eine eigene haltlose Behauptung nicht untermauern kann.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Stellt sich halt immer noch die Frage, warum Frau Minister die Interviewfrage nicht viel eindeutiger beantwortet hat?!


Es war deutlich genug:


> *abendblatt.de:* Sie argumentieren, Grundregeln unserer Gesellschaft    müssten online wie offline gelten. Warum sperren Sie dann nicht auch    Internetseiten, die Nazipropaganda verbreiten oder Gewalt gegen Frauen    verherrlichen?
> *Von der Leyen:* Mir geht es jetzt um den Kampf gegen die ungehinderte    Verbreitung von Bildern vergewaltigter Kinder. Der Straftatbestand    Kinderpornografie ist klar abgrenzbar.Doch wir werden weiter Diskussionen    führen, wie wir Meinungsfreiheit, Demokratie und Menschenwürde im Internet    im richtigen Maß erhalten. Sonst droht das großar tige Internet ein    rechtsfreier Chaosraum zu werden, in dem man hemmungslos mobben, beleidigen    und betrügen kann. Wo die Würde eines anderen verletzt wird, endet die    eigene Freiheit. Welche Schritte für den Schutz dieser Grenzen notwendig    sind, ist Teil einer unverzichtbaren Debatte, um die die Gesellschaft nicht    herumkommt.


Quelle: Familienministerin von der Leyen - Kampf gegen Schmutz im Internet wird verschärft - Politik - Nachrichten - Hamburger Abendblatt

Aber he, eine News in der steht das die FvdL eben nicht für weitere Sperren ist, ist ja auch für die Netzindianer nicht so interessant als eine News in der der  News-Schreiberling die Aussage der FvdL fehlinterpretiert und somit behauptet sie wäre für weitere Sperren.


----------



## Bucklew (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ja Bucklew. Ich würd mich auch dumm stellen wenn ich eine eigene haltlose Behauptung nicht untermauern kann.


Kommt noch der Link vom Arbeitskreis Zensur oder war das nur eine haltlose Behauptung von dir? 



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Es war deutlich genug:
> Quelle: Familienministerin von der Leyen - Kampf gegen Schmutz im Internet wird verschärft - Politik - Nachrichten - Hamburger Abendblatt
> 
> Aber he, eine News in der steht das die FvdL eben nicht für weitere Sperren ist, ist ja auch für die Netzindianer nicht so interessant als eine News in der der  News-Schreiberling die Aussage der FvdL fehlinterpretiert und somit behauptet sie wäre für weitere Sperren.


Im Endeffekt sagt Frau von der Leyen, dass die Netzsperren ausgeweitet werden. Kinderpornographie ist ebenso wie Nazipropaganda oder Gewalt gegen Frauen verboten, bedarf also KEINEM zusätzlichen gesetz um diese tatbestände HEUTE bereits strafrechtlich zu verfolgen. Dennoch ist im Bereich KiPo eine Netzsperre (angeblich) unumgänglich und mit ihrer Aussage deutet sie an, dass das auch für andere Bereiche gilt und in Zukunft umgesetzt werden wird. Und das wird auch passieren, die Frage ist nicht ob, sondern nur wann. Wie auch die Erfahrungen in Nachbarländern gezeigt haben.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann zeig mir wo AK-Zensur in ihrer News an die Echtheit des Dementis zweifelt.
Da kannst Du aber lang suchen. Denn AK-Zensur hat, obwohl die auch nur spekulativen Journalismus betreiben, im Gegensatz zu dir @Bucklew wenigstens noch ein wenig Stil und behaupten nicht solch gequirlten Quatsch wie Du: "Wers glaubt. Zumal von welt.de, quasi der neue Stürmer...."


----------



## Bucklew (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir wo AK-Zensur in ihrer News an die Echtheit des Dementis zweifelt.


Steht sogar im ersten Satz  Oder was meinst du meint der AK-Zensur mit "halbherzig"?

Und auch weiter im Text steht doch eindeutig, dass der AK-Zensur dem Dementi von Frau Minister NICHT glaubt. Habe ich ja bereits zitiert gehabt und auch u.a. den wichtigen Satz dick hervorgehoben. Die Pressemeldung des AK Zensur scheint für dich nicht verständlich zu sein, kann das sein?



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Da kannst Du aber lang suchen. Denn AK-Zensur hat, obwohl die auch nur spekulativen Journalismus betreiben, im Gegensatz zu dir @Bucklew wenigstens noch ein wenig Stil und behaupten nicht solch gequirlten Quatsch wie Du: "Wers glaubt. Zumal von welt.de, quasi der neue Stürmer...."


"Das Blatt wird dem bürgerlich-konservativen Spektrum zugerechnet."
Die Welt ? Wikipedia


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ist gut Bucklew, es bedarf keiner weiteren Diskusionen mehr. 
Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr mit jemanden zu diskutieren der auf Spekulationen mehr Wert legt und auch noch glaubt diese entsprechen der Wahrheit. Solch ein Typ von Mensch ist in meinen Augen einfach nur....... Naja, über den Rest des Textes kannst ja spekulieren.


----------



## Bucklew (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ist gut Bucklew, es bedarf keiner weiteren Diskusionen mehr.
> Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr mit jemanden zu diskutieren der auf Spekulationen mehr Wert legt und auch noch glaubt diese entsprechen der Wahrheit. Solch ein Typ von Mensch ist in meinen Augen einfach nur....... Naja, über den Rest des Textes kannst ja spekulieren.


Ok, ich sehe du hast deinen Irrtum über die Intention des AK Zensur Textes inzwischen erkannt, auch wenn du es auf deine übliche und unorthodoxe Methode zeigst. Auch gut. Ändert dennoch nichts daran, dass die Ausweitung der "KiPo"-Sperre nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist. Mark my words....


----------



## Poulton (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> "Das Blatt wird dem bürgerlich-konservativen Spektrum zugerechnet."
> Die Welt ? Wikipedia


Jetzt lassen wir aber mal bitte die Kirche im Dorf, bedienen nicht irgendwelche Klisches und Vorurteile und verteufeln hier nicht alles was mit Konservativ zu tun hat. Das schlimme an diesem Blatt ist ja wohl vielmehr das es aus dem Axel-Springer-Verlag kommt und dessen Verbindung zu gewissen politischen Kreisen sollte ja wohl bekannt sein.
Und mal ganz nebenbei: Wenn ich ein konservatives Blatt lesen will, dann die Junge Freiheit(und die haben häufig gute Beiträge) und die sind gegen das Zensurgesetz und den Aktionismus und Populismus rund um Winnenden.


----------



## Bucklew (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



17&4 schrieb:


> Jetzt lassen wir aber mal bitte die Kirche im Dorf, bedienen nicht irgendwelche Klisches und Vorurteile und verteufeln hier nicht alles was mit Konservativ zu tun hat. Das schlimme an diesem Blatt ist ja wohl vielmehr das es aus dem Axel-Springer-Verlag kommt und dessen Verbindung zu gewissen politischen Kreisen sollte ja wohl bekannt sein.


Ich verteufele sicherlich nicht konservativ, die Welt wird aber in solchen Kreisen sehr gern gelesen. Vielleicht gerade deshalb, weil es einer anderen Zeitung mit 4 Buchstaben so gleicht, ist ja auch gleicher Verlag, wie du selbst ja sagst. Wer mal ein paar Welt-Beiträge liest, wird das ganze auch schnell selbst feststellen (bei Berichten über Wowereit z.B. glaubt man noch im 3. Reich zu leben). Von daher ist meine Stürmer-Benennung sicherlich provokativ, aber das sollte sie ja auch sein 

Anyway, sicherlich ist die Welt auch für das Dementi von Frau Minister sehr gut geeignet, bei anderen Zeitungen  wäre sie da wohl nicht so einfach rausgekommen.


----------



## frEnzy (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Frau von der Leyen hat bei mir eh jede Glaubwürdigkeit verloren. Wie eigentlich alle Spitzenpolitiker... Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass die "alle" von der Industrie gekauft sind (direkt oder indirekt) und dass die genau zwei Aufgaben haben:

1. Es der Industrie so angenehm wie möglich zu machen.
2. Ihre eigene Macht zu erhalten um der Industrie in die Hände zu spielen.

Das habe ich aber auch bereits in einem früheren Posting mal gesagt. Ihr könnt da gerne anderer Meinung sein aber dann erlaubt mir doch bitte, euch mit dem Adjektiv "naiv" zu betiteln, ok? Dieses KiPo-Sperrgesetz wird ratzfatz ausgeweitet! Da gebe ich euch Brief und Siegel!! KiPo war nur das Stemmeisen um einen Fuß in die Tür zu bekommen. Jetzt kommen (spätestens) nach der Wahl ein oder zwei etwas heiklere Themen dran, wie die berühmte "Nazipropaganda" etc. und wenn das durch ist gehts dann an die wirtschaftlich interessanten Gebiete wie Rapidshare und Torrent-Seiten. Und spätestens dann wird es auch verboten werden, eigene Proxis bzw. DNS-Server zu benutzen. Mag sein, dass meine Ankündigungen hier nicht zu 100% zutreffen werden aber der Weg wurde von mir gezeichnet und so oder sehr ähnlich wird es kommen!! Es sei denn, es passiert noch ein kleines Wunder ^^

Eines dieser möglichen Wunder ist heute per Flugzeug in Deutschland gelandet, nennt sich Schreiber und bietet hoffentlich genug Zündstoff, damit die SPD mal ausm Arsch kommt, die CDU/CSU ins straucheln gerät und den Leuten hier in D mal so richtig die Augen geöffnet werden, wen sie da eigentlich immer wieder wählen!! Allein schon, dass der Prozess erst NACH der Bundestagswahl anfangen soll, spricht mal wieder Bände  Bananenrepublik Deutschland, juche!!)


----------



## doghma (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

LoL, sorry, dein Wunderdenken ist "naiv".  Und das eine Sperrung von Torrent und Co. kommen wird ist ja eh klar. Ist bloß die Frage wann denn der Zwangs-Proxy,bzw. Zwangs-DNS kommen wird.


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



doghma schrieb:


> LoL, sorry, dein Wunderdenken ist "naiv".  Und das eine Sperrung von Torrent und Co. kommen wird ist ja eh klar. Ist bloß die Frage wann denn der Zwangs-Proxy,bzw. Zwangs-DNS kommen wird.


Ich denke die wird so nicht kommen aber es wird strafverschärfend festgestellt werden, wenn man diese zum Surfen und zum Umgehen bestimmter gesperrter Inhalte verwendet, da so eine Absicht unterstellt wird. Ich hatte das schon einmal gelesenen, dass es bereits jetzt in irgendeinem anderen Industrieland praktiziert wird.

MfG


----------



## .Mac (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

heise online - 03.08.09 - KJM drängt Provider zu freiwilligen Internetsperren

Langsam reichts doch mal, es ist die Aufgabe der Eltern zu gucken was gefährlich für das Kind ist und was nicht, außerdem wie soll das funktionieren?
Dürfen dann alle Erwachsenen keine "Pornsites" ansteuern weil es für die Jugendlichen eine Gefahr wäre sowas schlimmes zu sehen?


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



.Mac schrieb:


> heise online - 03.08.09 - KJM drängt Provider zu freiwilligen Internetsperren
> 
> Langsam reichts doch mal, es ist die Aufgabe der Eltern zu gucken was gefährlich für das Kind ist und was nicht, außerdem wie soll das funktionieren?
> Dürfen dann alle Erwachsenen keine "Pornsites" ansteuern weil es für die Jugendlichen eine Gefahr wäre sowas schlimmes zu sehen?


Dieser Verein ist mir sowieso suspekt, siehe hier:
Auf Telepolis wurde neulich enthüllt, wie einer dieser Filter funktioniert. Der Jugendschutzfilter *JusProg* ist der einzige Filter, der zu einem Modellversuch der staatlichen _Kommission für Jugendmedienschutz_ (*KJM*) zugelassen wurde.
 Der Filter wurde von JusProg e.V. entwickelt. Auf deren Website finden Sie diesen Kasten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Clever ******* mit JusProg. Hinter dem Verein stehen die Platzhirsche der deutschen Pornoindustrie: *Orion*, *Fundorado*, *Beate Uhse*, *Berlin Intim*, außerdem *Erotikhandel e.V.* und *Bild.de*.
 Die Entwicklung des Filters wurde ursprünglich durch den Jugendmedienstaatsvertrag initiiert, der die Alterbeschränkungen für _“entwicklungsbeeinträchtigende Texte, Bilder und Filme”_ auch auf das Internet ausdehnte. Was Jugendlichen im Fernsehen erst nach 22 Uhr gegönnt wird, darf auch im Internet nicht vor 22 Uhr frei verfügbar sein.
 Eine technische Lösung mußte her, die den Pornohengsten das Geschäft nicht vermasselt und gleichzeitig Jugendliche fernhält, um staatliche Sanktionen gegen das eigene Angebot zu vermeiden.
 Warum man dafür einen Filter braucht, wissen wir nicht. Solange eine IP-Adresse nicht personengebunden ist, kann der Filter nicht erkennen, ob sich ein Jugendlicher oder ein Erwachsener bei _Pornomeier.de_ einloggt. Ein Filter müßte aber die bunten Bilder von _Pornomeier.de_ blockieren, wenn man Jugendliche tagsüber vor dem Anblick erigierter Penisse schützen möchte. Daß Orion und Beate Uhse eine partielle Sperre ihrer eigenen Angebote wirklich wollen, glauben wir nicht.
 Aber der Filter ist einsatzbereit. Telepolis hat ihn getestet.
 Nach deren Stichproben sperrt JusProg jedes zweite politische Blog. Auch Blogs und Parteien, die sich kritisch mit der Internetzensur befassen, landen im Karzer.
 Gesperrt oder nur mit Einschränkung (ab 14 bzw. 16 Jahren) freigegeben werden u.a.:


AlterNet
 Arbeitskreis Vorratsdatenspeicherung
 BILDBlog
 Chaos Computer Club (Chaos Radio)
 Die Grünen
 Die Linke
 F!XMBR
 German Foreign Policy
 Lawblog
 Moon of Alabama
 NachDenkSeiten
 Piratenpartei
 Spiegelfechter
 Schockwellenreiter
 taz
 Telepolis
 Nicht gesperrt wurden *CDU,* *FDP*, *SPD* und *Bild.de*.
 Dieser Filter — wir wiederholen es noch einmal — ist der einzige Filter im Modellversuch der *KJM*. Auch, wenn die *KJM* schwört, diesen Filter niemals zuzulassen, wissen wir jetzt, was auf uns zukommt. Auf JusProg folgen andere, feinere Filter, doch die Stoßrichtung bleibt: Offiziell als Jugendschutz, tatsächlich zur politischen Zensur.


MfG


----------



## rocc (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

ja is kla...die wollen uns doch nur nach und nach die meinungsfreiheit wegsperren.
ist jawohl ne frechheit!


----------



## Bucklew (4. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Bitte?!?!? Bildblog und Lawblog?!?!?!


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich denke die wird so nicht kommen aber es wird strafverschärfend festgestellt werden, wenn man diese zum Surfen und zum Umgehen bestimmter gesperrter Inhalte verwendet, da so eine Absicht unterstellt wird. Ich hatte das schon einmal gelesenen, dass es bereits jetzt in irgendeinem anderen Industrieland praktiziert wird.
> 
> MfG




Die wird kommen und noch viel mehr. Denn die ältere Generation kann mit dem Thema nichts anfangen und glaubt was Ihnen gesagt wird und das sind die Wähler. Unsere Generation bekommt ja ihren Arsch nicht mehr hoch um wählen zu gehen.


----------



## DaStash (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



riedochs schrieb:


> Die wird kommen und noch viel mehr. Denn die ältere Generation kann mit dem Thema nichts anfangen und glaubt was Ihnen gesagt wird und das sind die Wähler.


Ok, mag sein. Hab auch schon überlegt, dass das eher naiv ist davon auszugehen, wenn man davon ausgeht das das Gros der jetzigen Generation sich mit solchen Sachen sehr gutz auskennt und weiß damit umzugehen.





> Unsere Generation bekommt ja ihren Arsch nicht mehr hoch um wählen zu gehen.


Ja leider, obwohl dieser Artikel hier ein wenig Hoffnung macht. 
Aufstand der Netzbürger

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Sehr guter Text, den du da verlinkst, daStash!

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, was der Bundestagswahlkampf bieten wird. Selbst wenn die Piraten nicht 5% kriegen - 2 oder 3% wären bereits eine Kampfansage.


----------



## DaStash (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Sehr guter Text, den du da verlinkst, daStash!
> 
> Ich bin wirklich gespannt, was der Bundestagswahlkampf bieten wird. Selbst wenn die Piraten nicht 5% kriegen - 2 oder 3% wären bereits eine Kampfansage.


Boah, dass wäre ein Traum wenn die 5% oder mehr kriegen würden. Mir geht es primär jetzt erst einmal darum das eine Möglichkeit geschaffen wird, außerhalb von Onlinepetitionen solche Themen öffenltich ansprechen zu können und Debatten dazu anregen zu können. 
Mal ne Frage, in welchem Bundesland war eigentlich die Piratenpartei für die Landtagswahlen nicht zugelassen? Hatte gelesen das sie nur in 15 Bundesländern zugelassen ist.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, in welchem Bundesland war eigentlich die Piratenpartei für die Landtagswahlen nicht zugelassen? Hatte gelesen das sie nur in 15 Bundesländern zugelassen ist.


In Sachsen, zu spät gegründet:

Riesige Unterstützungswelle trägt Piratenpartei bundesweit auf die Stimmzettel | Piratenpartei Deutschland


----------



## der Türke (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

in NRW wird wieder gewählt......

SPD will an die macht doch sie wird versagen das ist klar mit ihren überheblichen Versprechungen sogar übermütigen .


----------



## DaStash (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hier eine Äußerung des sächsischen Staatsministers für Wirtschaft und Arbeit, Thomas Jurk von der SPD.:
"Ein Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz ist für ihn absolut tragbar, wenn dafür die Misshandlung auch nur eines einzigen Kindes verhindert werden kann."
Diese Aussage ist im Kern erschütternd, wenn man mal bedenkt das dieser Politiker schon zweimal ein Amtseid abgelegt hat, worin er schwört, die Gesetze zu achten. Des Weiteren zeigt das die absolute inkompetenz, dieses Thema ernsthaft erfassen und darauf reagieren zu können oder glaubt dieser Politiker ernsthaft das auch nur ein Kind nicht misshandelt wird, nur weil jemand dieses lächerliche, leicht zu umgehende STOP-Schild sieht???(Anm. Firebird77)
Quelle zur News 

Des weiteren findet ja gerade eine Diskussion statt die vermuten läßt, dass das Gesetz erst gar nicht zustandekommt, da es noch von der EU gehört(Diskontinuität) und für gut befunden werden muss und dies sich aber zeitlich mit der Bundestagswahl +überschneidet, so das das Gesetz nichtig werden soll und nochmal den ganzen Gesetzgebungsprozess, nach der Wahl, durchlaufen müsste.

Jedoch, wie zu erwarten war(schliesslich will doch Zensursular nach der Legislaturperiode wenigstens mit so einem schönem Prestigeprojekt darstehen) ist dem nicht so. Ich zitiere mich mal selber aus einem anderen Thread. Zitat DaStash: ""Im Übrigen unterfällt das Gesetzgebungsvorhaben aufgrund der durch die Notifizierung eintretenden zeitlichen Verzögerung nicht der Diskontinuität."


Mal davon abgesehen wurde ja auch schon angekündigt, dass durch die ausgehandelten Providerverträge/vereinbarungen, die Maßnahme in jedem Fall pünktlich begonnen werden sollen, jedoch rief das wiederum, zu Recht, Justizministerin Zypris auf den Plan, die dadurch eine Komplikation mit dem Grundgesetz sieht, da man nicht "ohne Gesetzgebungsverfahren" in die Grundrechte der Bürger eingreifen kann. Dies zeigt abermals, wie auch bei der LKW-Maut, dem Bundestrojaner der Vorratsdatenspeicherung etc. wie die Regierung und deren verantwortlichen Minister geflissentlich versuchen, das Grundgesetz zu untergraben und auszuhölen. Selbst wenn das Gesetz jetzt entschieden werden würde, gibt es ernsthafte Verfassungsbedenken und sowohl Herr Tauss von den Piraten als auch der AK-Zensur haben bereits angekündigt, gemäß des Falles Verfassungsbeschwerden einzulegen."

MfG


----------



## doghma (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Schon gelesen. Aber ich reg mich darüber schon länger nicht mehr auf, brauch mein Herz noch bisserl.

Würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn irgendwann ne RAF 2.0 entsteht. Es gibt sicherlich einige die radikal genug sind. Allerdings wäre das eher Kontraproduktiv.

EDIT: Die Piraten sind nun doch bei Xing vertreten, Protest hat gewirkt.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Pira...ndestagswahl-beruecksichtigt--/meldung/143106


----------



## Bucklew (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> "Ein Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz ist für ihn absolut tragbar, wenn dafür die Misshandlung auch nur eines einzigen Kindes verhindert werden kann."


Also darf ich morgen einen Kinderschänder einfach erschiessen, oder wie?


----------



## doghma (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Gibt ja genug, so ~ 135.000


----------



## poiu (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

so nebenbei die Plakate der Piraten !

Wettbewerb: Wahlplakat zur Bundestagswahl 2009 ? Piratenwiki earbeitete_Vorschl.C3.A4ge



doghma schrieb:


> Würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn irgendwann ne RAF 2.0 entsteht. Es gibt sicherlich einige die radikal genug sind. Allerdings wäre das eher Kontraproduktiv.



oh man da würde sich der Schäuble aber freuen , der geht doch schon so ab !


----------



## Bucklew (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Die Plakate sind teilweise echt super!


----------



## Chucky1978 (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



doghma schrieb:


> Würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn irgendwann ne RAF 2.0 entsteht. Es gibt sicherlich einige die radikal genug sind. Allerdings wäre das eher Kontraproduktiv.



Nicht unbedingt Kontroproduktiv.. sie muss sich ja nicht RAF 2.0 nennen und deren alten Weltanschauung teilen. Ich hab nichts gegen Anschläge, wenn es gegen die richtigen geht.. gibt aber in D kaum jemanden der Radikal/mutig genug dafür ist, weils uns einfach zu gut geht. ABer was richtig und was falsch ist, sollen später die Historiker entscheiden...
Aber dafür brauch man keine RAF... 2 Jahre Kurzarbeit, dann wens gut läuft das KU-Geld nachversteuern, und die Schichtzulagen versteuern.. da wird auch so schon die ein oder andere B*** hoch gehen


----------



## doghma (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Chucky1978 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt Kontroproduktiv.. sie muss sich ja nicht RAF 2.0 nennen und deren alten Weltanschauung teilen. Ich hab nichts gegen Anschläge, wenn es gegen die richtigen geht.. gibt aber in D kaum jemanden der Radikal/mutig genug dafür ist, weils uns einfach zu gut geht. ABer was richtig und was falsch ist, sollen später die Historiker entscheiden...
> Aber dafür brauch man keine RAF... 2 Jahre Kurzarbeit, dann wens gut läuft das KU-Geld nachversteuern, und die Schichtzulagen versteuern.. da wird auch so schon die ein oder andere B*** hoch gehen



Das mit der RAF war eher im übertragenden Sinne gemeint. Gibt ja sonst nichts vergleichbares.
Und es wäre definitv Kontraproduktiv. Denn dann würden die da oben sich nur bestätigt fühlen. Und dann gibts in Deutschland überhaupt nix mehr zu lachen.


----------



## Chucky1978 (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich weis wie du das mit der RAF gemeint hast  Ich hoffe jedesmal wenn ich wieder Wahlversprechen höre, das doch mal einer jetzt genau in dem Moment den Mut hat..
ABer wenn mir einer ne Bombe unter meinen fetten Hintern legen würde, und das "Volk" würde klatschen, würde ich mir doch nicht mehr so bestätigt vorkommen... 

Es gibt aber immer ein Risiko.. kann sein das wen es jetzt eine gäbe, das es schlimmer wird, kann aber auch sein, das es im ersten moment schlimmer wird und dann die Herren daoben dann vieleicht i Zukunft vorher nachdenken bevor sie wieder was sagen. Ist also wie immer.. man weis nie was der Morgen bringt, spekulieren kann man viel.. wissen erst dann wenn es soweit ist.

Das Problem ist ne Grenze zu erkennen... Menschen neigen leider zu übereifer, und streben Macht an... Daher bin ich einer "piratenpartei o.ä." sehr skeptisch gegenüber... kann sein das sie nach den 5% gute Jahre hinblättern... ich bin mir aber auch sicher, das Herren wie Schäuble (bitte nicht steinigen jetzt) zu Anfangs auch "gute" Absichten hatten, und dann infiziert wurden..durch was auch immer... 
Über Politik selbst weis ich eigentlich gar nichts, nur eins, Politik dient immer nur dem eigenem nutzen... das allein reicht mir schon aus um zu wissen, das ich keinem Politiker trauen kann, und selbst den "jungen" Politikern die heute fesch auftreten, ahne ich, das sie nach 5 oder 10 Jahren die selben alten Säcke sind, die sie damals gehasst haben.

Aber ich kann mich da immer ur immer wieder selbst zitieren, was es besser auf den Punkt bringt... uns fehlt ein wenig die Mentalität der Franzosen... aber ich selbst bin auch zu feige/faul um auf die Strasse zu gehen, zumindest bis zu einem gewissen Punkt.


----------



## poiu (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Boah, dass wäre ein Traum wenn die 5% oder mehr kriegen würden. Mir geht es primär jetzt erst einmal darum das eine Möglichkeit geschaffen wird, außerhalb von Onlinepetitionen solche Themen öffenltich ansprechen zu können und Debatten dazu anregen zu können.



deshalb wäre es nicht schlecht wenn die Jugendlichen mit ihren Eltern und Großeltern und denn Nichtwählern in ihren Umfeld sprechen!

Klärt sie auf was da abgeht !

Vorallem bei denn Kommunalwahlen darf man schon ab 16 zu wahl gehen und ja ich hab auch kein Bock am sonntag in der Schlange zu stehen und irgendwelchen vollpfeifen fünfmal meinen Namen zu sagen!

aber es gibt Briefwahlen , einfach sich denn scheiß nachhause schicken lassen und mit der ganzen Familie wählen 

ich finde es langsam suspekt wie in großen Demokratieen Gewählt wird !

SPD baut mist-> Leute wählen CDU 
CDU baut mist -> Leute wählen SPD 

ja lol kein Wunder das dass immer schlimmer wird 

worauf ich hinaus will, diese Entwicklung macht mir schon sorgen.

Einerseits werden Zensurmittel geprüft/getestet/etabliert andererseits labert der Schäuble dauernd vom Terrorgefahr und Bundeswehr Einsätzen im Inland!

auch wenn das vielleicht übertrieben ist , aber das Abgleiten in einen DDR Staat ist da!

deshalb würde ich sagen klärt die alten auf: 

DDR Staat 
1933 
Zensur = Bücherverbrennung 

diese vergleiche mögen zwar übertrieben sein , aber vielleicht kapieren es die alten dann 


EDIT : wozu gibt es eigentlich SchülerVZ, StudiVZ , Facebook & Co 

man sollte vielleicht ein paar Frunde aufklären 

denn was nützt es wenn wir hier untereinander Diskutieren ?


----------



## der Türke (6. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ne frage wiso Gründet keiner von euch eine Partei?


----------



## frEnzy (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich glaube, ich weiß jetzt, warum die SPD im Moment total Amok läuft und solche Kommentare zulässt wie_
__"Wenn wir gegen das Grundgesetz verstoßen, weil wir Pädophilen unmöglich machen kinderpornografische Bilder aus dem Internet herunterzuladen, dann nehme ich das in Kauf."_
oder
_"Wir haben starke Grundrechte in unserem Grundgesetz verankert, aber die hindern uns manchmal, einfache, klare Lösungen zu finden."_
(stellt euch mal vor, das hätte einer von der NPD gesagt...).

*Erklärung*: Die SPD hat einfach Angst davor, während der Wirtschaftskriese an der Macht zu sein!! Ihr ist klar, dass sie mitschuldig ist an der Miesere und will sich nun in die Opposition flüchten, weil es viel leichter ist auf die Regierung zu schimpfen als es selbst besser zu machen  Und weil ja durchaus die Gefahr besteht, dass die machtgeile Spitze der SPD einknickt und doch in eine große Koalition geht, wenn die Möglichkeit dafür besteht, haben sie sich zum Ziel gemacht weniger % als die FDP zu bekommen. Dann koalieren CDSU und FDP und die Roten sind fein raus  Logisch, oder?


----------



## doghma (7. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Vosicht ist geboten wer das Wort "Amok" benutzt, man weiß nie wer Mäuschen spielt. .

Ich weiß nicht wo, wer und wann, aber irgendwie hab ich gelesen/gesehen, dass die Politik einfach resigniert hat. Die Gesamtgesellschaftlichen Probleme seien einfach nicht mehr zu lösen. Es geht also nur noch Bergab. Für mich klang das sogar echt realistisch.
Ganz Asien, Südamerika und Co. machen Europa und die USA wirtschaftlich platt. Wir sind zu teuer, zu träge und zu sonstwas. Die einzigen bei denen nix passiert: die Russen, einfach zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt. Georgien, etc. Die haben garkeine Zeit für Wirtschaft. Ich schweife ab....

EDIT:
Merken die eigentlich noch irgendwas?
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/SPD-...bei-Urheberrechtsverstoessen--/meldung/143208

EDIT 2:
Doch noch ein Lichtblick bei den ÖR?
http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/29/0,3672,7613149,00.html (ganz unten das beste)


----------



## frEnzy (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Langsam wirds für Tauss enger. Kinderporno-Verdacht: Ermittler erheben schwere Vorwürfe gegen Tauss - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik berichtet, dass es mehr belastendes Material gibt, als zunächst angenommen.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es, zumindest nach dieser Meldung, überhaupt nichts neues. Das er Bilder und Videos besessen hat, war ja gar nicht strittig und ohne etwas anzubieten, bekommt man ja auch schwer was. Für mich klingt die Meldung eher nach "Wir reiten mal weiter drauf rum, es könnte ja was bringen, wenn man es so aussehen lässt, als wären Tauss ein böser Pädophiler KiPo-Gucker."


----------



## doghma (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Naja, Spon halt. Passt alles aber zusammen. Neuester Spiegel: DER SPIEGEL - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten . Ein Schelm wär böses dabei denkt. Vielleicht merken die ja, dass die Piraten doch ernster zu nehmen sind. Dann kommt der Tauss je gerade Recht....und immer diese leaks beim BKA, pfff.


----------



## frEnzy (9. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wenn ich "Netz ohne Gesetz" schon höre wird mir übel!! Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die Position der "Bild für *Gebildete*" schon der Focus inne hat...


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@Frenzy
Zum Thema Tauss. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es noch keine neuen Erkenntnisse.Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie der Fall ausgehen wird. So lange man ihm die Absicht nicht nachweisen kann, diese Bilder und Videos zum Eigengebrauch verwendet zu haben, sollte es eine recht milde Bestrafung geben. Andernfalls hätte er damit der Piratenpartei einen Bärendienst erwieden. Ich gehe mal davon aus das unter letzteren Umständen eine Parteienmitgliedschaft nicht zu Stande gekommen wäre.

UPDATE:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Taus...Videos-besessen-haben-Update--/meldung/143247

@Spiegelbericht
Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Hatte der Spiegel(SPON) nicht erst kürzlich einen Artikel veröffentlicht wo sie darlegten, dass an den Behauptungen des "nicht regulierten Internets" gar nichts dran wäre? 
Ich versuch mal den Link hier nochmal aufzuspüren.

So und hier mal wieder eine unquallifizierte Äußerung zum Thema Internet...
Nun legt Kanzleramtsminister Thomas de Maizière nach und ruft nach "Verkehrsregeln im Internet".

Hier wird offensichtlich versucht, die Allgemeinheit für dumm zu verkaufen um ungerechtfertigte und zu anderen Zwecke dienende Gesetzesinitiativen einführen zu können.

Wahrscheinlich bleibt einem wirklich nichts Weiteres übrig als diese Generation noch abzusitzen. Es scheint unmöglich gegen solch eine geballte Desinformationskampagne anzukommen. Das geht erst, wenn das Gros der APolitiker un Bevölkerung unserer Generation entspricht.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> So und hier mal wieder eine unquallifizierte Äußerung zum Thema Internet...
> Nun legt Kanzleramtsminister Thomas de Maizière nach und ruft nach "Verkehrsregeln im Internet".


Ist schon echt pervers. Quasi sämtliche Konzerne spionieren ihre Mitarbeiter nach gutdünken aus (Lidl, Aldi, DB etc.) und das Hauptproblem ist der Datenschutz im Internet? Gerne, Datenschutz im Internet, heißt:

Abschaffung der VDS und des zivilen Auskunftanspruches!


----------



## poiu (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich finde das mit dem Datenschutz am besten wenn es um die EU Subvetionen ging , als die offengelegt werden sollten , hieß es Plötzlich Datenschutz.

wenn man sich mal ansieht wer alles EU Subventionen bekommt weiß man sofort warum die Politiker da von Datenschutz sprechen


----------



## Bucklew (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

War doch dasselbe bei den Nebenjobs der Politiker.

Schäuble ist ja zufällig bei einem Hersteller von Sicherheitstechnik (kameras & Co angestellt) - warum der wohl für Kameraüberwachung ist?


----------



## poiu (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

ja stimmt , aber  das mit schäuble hab ich noch nicht gehört 

aber die liste war ja lang , meiner meinung nach sind die nebentätigkeiten eigentlich  verschleierte Korruption , wobei ich mich frage wenn die soviele Beratungsjobs machen ,scheinen die wohl zuviel Freizeit zu haben


----------



## frEnzy (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ist schon echt heftig, was sich unsere Politiker da leisten. Aber so war es ja schon immer: Alle sollen bitte ALLES offenlegen müssen, nur sie selber nicht ^^ Man pinkelt sich ja auch nicht so gern selbst ans Bein, net woa? Vor allem: Dann wären ja auch all die Jahre, in denen der Klüngel sorgsam aufgebaut worde ist, für die Katz gewesen 

Und irgendwie ist es bei mir schon fast soweit, dass ich lieber gar nicht wissen will, was da wirklich alles passiert. Das muss so haarsträubend sein, dass ich einfach Angst davor habe, dass, wenn das alles mal rauskommt, unser Staat einfach komplett zusammen bricht...

Nachtrag: Am heftigsten an der Meldung vom Kanzleramtssprecher fand ich ja nicht seine überflüssigen Forderungen nach mehr "Rechts-vor-Links"-Regeln im Internet sondern das hier:

_"Gleichzeitig betonte der CDU-Politiker, in nächster Zeit müsse ein Schwerpunkt der Regierung der Datenschutz sein, *und zwar eher der Schutz der Privatspähre zwischen Privatpersonen als der Datenschutz zwischen Staat und Bürger*"_

Das ist mal echt ne krasse Ansage!!


----------



## poiu (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

der gläserne Mensch , aber was die Stasi gemacht hat war Böse  

wenn heute das Wort Berufspolitiker höre wird mir übel , ich würde sogar behaupten das dass die Ursache unserer Probleme ist !

Früher waren viele Politiker aus dem Volk vom Schweißer bis zum Arzt heute haben die doch keine ahnung mehr, für sie gelten ja die gesezte nicht die sie machen !

dann sind die schon berufspolitiker und haben noch keine Ahnung sondern brauchen irgendwelche Beratungsinstitute und verballern Jährlich Milliarden für irgendwelche entscheidungshilfen die *x+x+x++x sind!

ich kann mich an einen Juristen erinern der vors Verfassungsgericht ziehen will wegen denn Steuerfreibetrag denn die Politiker genießen!


----------



## frEnzy (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Interessanter Bericht eines Anwalts über die Verbreitungswege von kiPo: “Es gibt keinen Markt für Kinderpornographie”  Schaltzentrale


----------



## poiu (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

ja sehr interessant ,wobei wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war der Fall in Belgien doch Kommerziel ausgelegt und so lange ist das nicht her !

Bis heute steht ja immer noch der Veracht, das wohl einige Persöhnlichkeiten (Politik, Polizei, Staatsanwaltschaft usw ) dahinter mitgewirkt haben, weil es halt viele ungereimtheiten gab bzw mindestens schlampig Ermittelt wurde!


----------



## frEnzy (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Verdacht = Tatsache. Zumindest wenns um Politiker geht  Ist zumindest sehr oft so, denke ich. Oder es ist eine "Schmutzkampanie" gegen den verdächtigten...


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Verdacht = Tatsache. Zumindest wenns um Politiker geht  Ist zumindest sehr oft so, denke ich. Oder es ist eine "Schmutzkampanie" gegen den verdächtigten...


Ich gehe mal von einer Schmutzkampagne aus, so lange ihm nicht die Schuld nachgewiesen wurde. 

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Da es in dem Fall Tauss zumindest augenscheinlich nicht um Selbstbereicherung geht, stimme ich dir zu. Würde es um Geld gehen, wäre das wahrscheinlich was anderes ^^


----------



## frEnzy (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Jetzt mal nicht als Edith sondern als neues Posting: ein echt lesenswerter Artikel über die Dummheit des Internets und warum das gut ist.



> *10. Teil: Die Vorteile eines freien Internets überwiegen seine Nachteile*
> 
> 
> Das Internet, oder besser: das World Wide Web, hat die Welt in den vergangenen 16 Jahren bereits fundamental verändert. In Ländern wie Iran, China oder Ägypten wird es von Oppositionellen im Kampf um mehr Freiheit genutzt; E-Mail, Instant Messaging und kostenlose Videotelefonie verkürzen heute die Distanzen zwischen um den Erdball verstreuten Freunden oder Familienangehören. Es ist eine globale Kultur des Teilens und Zusammenarbeitens entstanden, deren eindrucksvollstes Ergebnis sicher Wikipedia heißt - wer hätte vor 20 Jahren geglaubt, dass ganz normale Menschen einmal gemeinsam und unentgeltlich eine immens wertvolle Ressource schaffen würden, die nun vom ganzen Planeten genutzt werden kann? Gleichzeitig hat das Internet Geschäftsmodelle in Gefahr gebracht, Abscheulichkeiten verfügbar gemacht und auch dem Terror und dem Wahnsinn völlig neue Vernetzungs- und Organisationsmöglichkeiten eröffnet.
> ...


 
Viel besser kann man es echt nicht zusammen fassen. Mein Dank gillt dem Author und Spiegel Online, die ja ansonsten auch gerne mal etwas polarisierend sind. Hier der Link zum ganzen Bericht: Zehn Thesen zum Web: Warum die Dummheit des Internets ein Segen ist - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## KTMDoki (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Jetzt mal nicht als Edith sondern als neues Posting: ein echt lesenswerter Artikel über die Dummheit des Internets und warum das gut ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Viel besser kann man es echt nicht zusammen fassen. Mein Dank gillt dem Author und Spiegel Online, die ja ansonsten auch gerne mal etwas polarisierend sind. Hier der Link zum ganzen Bericht: Zehn Thesen zum Web: Warum die Dummheit des Internets ein Segen ist - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt



besser kann man das Internet eigentlich nicht erklären bzw. beschreiben


----------



## poiu (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Da es in dem Fall Tauss zumindest augenscheinlich nicht um Selbstbereicherung geht, stimme ich dir zu. Würde es um Geld gehen, wäre das wahrscheinlich was anderes ^^



ich bezog mich oben aber hauptsächlich auf Belgien , wo es denn anschein hat als ob jemand die Ermittelungen sabotiert  hätte , jedenfalls hatte man schon denn Verdacht .

ich hab da mal ein gute Doku auf Arte gesehen zu dem Fall in Belgien, aber das jetzt nur so am rande , ich wollte nur sagen das ich  nicht denn Tauss gemeint  hab!


----------



## frEnzy (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Stimmt. Das was ich aus Belgien mitbekommen habe, klang echt mies


----------



## poiu (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Der Spiegelfechter  Blog Archive  Verfassungspiraten

mal was zum schäuble ist zwar bissl offtopic aber da der die gleichen ziele wie  zenursula hat


----------



## frEnzy (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wenn das stimmt, was da im Blog Archive steht, dann ist das ganze (mal wieder) eine ganze Reihe von Gründen, um Schäuble und Jung nicht nur aus den Ämtern zu heben, nein, es wäre meiner Meinung nach sogar ein Grund sie anzuklagen wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung oder sowas, weil wegen denen die Geiselhaft der Besatzung um einiges länger war. Schadensersatz sollten sie auch an die Rederei zahlen. Unsere Regierung ist echt dermaßen zum Kotzen!!!


----------



## Bucklew (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Mal eine sehr gute, neutrale Zusammenfassung der Rechtslage rund um den Fall Tauss:

law blog Archiv  Am liebsten ein Leitz-Ordner


----------



## DaStash (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hier mal ein Zitat aus der dazugehörigen Diskussion, die ich auch, nach jetziger "Sachlage", vertreten würde:
Zitat Geralt:"Nicht nur die Menge ist wohl wenig (Welche Mengen sind denn "szenetypisch"?), sondern auch der Umfang selbst. Tauss dazu via Twitter:

"gerne Beispiel: 59 Videos, die ich haben soll, wären im Schrank relativ viel. 59 Sekundenclips mit einigen MB schon etwas ganz anderes…"
Twitter / Jörg Tauss: gerne Beispiel: 59 Videos, ...

*Es mag nach Verschwörung klingen, aber wenn man sich die Umstände der Ermittlungen ansieht, kommen mir schon erhebliche Zweifel ob es da überhaupt darum geht ein (verbotenes?) Verhalten zu bestrafen oder viel eher darum einen ernstzunehmenden Kritiker bequem mundtot zu machen.*"

Besonders den fettmarkierten Teil würde ich so unterschreiben.

In dem Kontext möchte ich mich nocheinmal über die Verlogenheit der Grünen aufregen, mir ist gerade so. 
"Die Opposition in Berlin bekräftige wiederum ihre Ablehnung der Vorstöße zu Web-Sperren und Internet-Regulierung. Der Sprecher der Grünen für Innere Sicherheit, Wolfgang Wieland, sagte der _Welt_:... "
Äßert man heutzutage bei einer parlamentarische Abstimmung eine ablehnende Haltung mit enthaltenden Stimmen? Wenn man etwas ablehnt dann ist man auch dagegen, dann kan auch dagegen stimmen. Meine Vermutung. Die Grünen halten sich ggf. eine Verhandlungsoption für die anstehenden Bundestagswahlen offen.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> "gerne Beispiel: 59 Videos, die ich haben soll, wären im Schrank relativ viel. 59 Sekundenclips mit einigen MB schon etwas ganz anderes…"
> Twitter / Jörg Tauss: gerne Beispiel: 59 Videos, ...


Ich sags mal ganz ehrlich:

Ich glaube 50% der User hier im Forum haben deutlich mehr als 59 Pornovideos (welche Ausrichtung nun auch immer  ) und das klingt für mich auch definitiv nicht nach Phädophil sondern wirklich nach Recherchen.


----------



## poiu (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

du wolltest wohle eher sagen das heutige Jugentlich mehr Pornos auf nemm Handy habeb 

@DaStash so nebenbei wenn wir bei Heise Links sind 

TP: Per Urheberrechtsverletzung zum perfekten Mord


----------



## DaStash (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



poiu schrieb:


> @DaStash so nebenbei wenn wir bei Heise Links sind
> 
> TP: Per Urheberrechtsverletzung zum perfekten Mord


Der Humor ist köstlich. Guter Infopool für Satiriker und Sarkasten. 

MfG


----------



## KTMDoki (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



poiu schrieb:


> du wolltest wohle eher sagen das heutige Jugentlich mehr Pornos auf nemm Handy habeb
> 
> @DaStash so nebenbei wenn wir bei Heise Links sind
> 
> TP: Per Urheberrechtsverletzung zum perfekten Mord



das is ja mal echt ein geil satirischer Artikel/Seite


----------



## TwilightAngel (12. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Der Artikel is gut, was wohl passiert, wenn ich den vor der Kommunalwahl am 30. nochmal den örtlichen Politikern zeige?  Ob die dann ihr Wahlprogramm noch kurzfristig anpassen?


----------



## frEnzy (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

heise online - 13.08.09 - Justizministerin: "Wir wollen keine Zensurbehörde für das Netz"

Ja ja... wers glaubt. Die Erfahrung zeigt uns doch, dass diese Aussagen eh nur Lippenbekenntnisse sind...


----------



## KTMDoki (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



> FDP-Generalsekretär Dirk Niebel warnte davor, die Piratenpartei zu wählen. "Sie sollten uns unterstützen, damit am Ende nicht Schwarz-Rot beim Internet so weitermacht wie bisher. Piratenwähler müssen bedenken, dass sie den Politikwechsel behindern



diese Aussage is ja echt mal krass...

Wählt die Partei nicht, wählt uns. Wir haben auch einen gleichen Punkt wie die


----------



## frEnzy (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Der Niebel hat Recht!! "Piratenwähler müssen bedenken, dass sie den Politikwechsel behindern" Zumindest aus seiner Sicht mag das stimmen. Aus meiner Sicht ist jede Stimme für die Piratenpartei eine Stimme für mehr Freiheit und mehr Demokratie


----------



## DaStash (13. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> @Spiegelbericht
> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Hatte der Spiegel(SPON) nicht erst kürzlich einen Artikel veröffentlicht wo sie darlegten, dass an den Behauptungen des "nicht regulierten Internets" gar nichts dran wäre?
> Ich versuch mal den Link hier nochmal aufzuspüren.


So, ich zitiere mich mal aus gegebenen Anlaß selber. Also es war doch nicht eine Feststellung des Spiegels, sondern einer Bürgerrechtlerin.
gulli: Freiheitsrechte im Internet: Das Leben ein rechtsfreier Raum?

Dieser Bericht steht damit konträr zu dem Geschriebenen des SPiegels. Ich bin mir bei dem Magazin sowieso nicht mehr so sicher in welcher Richtung sie die Fahne halten. Manchmal erlange ich den Eindruck das sie gänzlich gegen die Zensurmaßnahmen sind und das andere Mal werden diese eher in einem positiven Sachverhalt gebracht.... komisch

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (14. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das Netz ist ja sogar teilweise überreguliert. Was aber nicht heißt, dass da alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht  Wie überall gibts auch dort schwarze Schaafe und weils so leicht scheint, annonym zu sein (Vorurteil), gibts da angeblich besonders viele von denen.

Ich hab mir jetzt erstmal 1984 gekauft. Mal gucken, wie das ist. Habs nämlich bisher sträflich vergessen, das Buch mal zu lesen.


----------



## DaStash (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*[UPDATE] 15.08.2009*
Wie erwartet wird abermals gefordert, dass die Internetsperren auf andere Themenbereiche ausgeweitet werden. Gegenüber der Bild fordert der Bayerischen Innenministers "Joachim Hermann", die Internetzensurmaßnahmen auf rechtsextreme Seiten auszubauen. Im Gegensatz zu ähnlichen Äußerungen aus der Vergangenheit, läßt Diese keinen Interpretationsspielraum zu. Somit wird jetzt offiziell schon einmal an einer Ausweitungen der Sperren in den Köpfen der Menschen gearbeitet. Bleibt nur noch die Frage, wann diese dann auch umgesetzt wird.
Quelle zur News

Persönliche Meinung:
Ich hoffe ganz stark, dass die Piratenpartei es irgendwie schafft die 5% Marke, bei den Bundestagswahlen, zu knacken, so das es ihr dadurch möglich gemacht wird, diese Themen aufzugreifen und der Öffentlichkeit eine korrigierte und richtige Darstellung des Sachverhaltes zu kommunizieren.


MfG


----------



## Saab-FAN (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das Problem an der ganzen Problematik ist die, dass viele Leute gar nicht wissen, was das Internet für ein Schatz ist. Durch das Internet ist eine Kontrolle des Staates durch das Volk erstmalig seit Jahrzehnten wieder möglich. Die etablierten Medien (Presse, Fernsehen, Radio) sind weder in der Lage, einen so umfassenden Blick auf die Welt zu geben, noch den Willen dazu, dies zu tun. Sie unterliegen alle den Beschränkungen der verwendeten Technologie und sind mittlerweile Medienkonzerne mit Kosten, die gedeckt werden müssen. Daher muss die Quote stimmen und die stimmt nur, wenn man möglichst skandalös daher kommt.
Das Internet hingegen ermöglicht Jedem den Zugang zu Informationen, die ansonsten im sinnlosen Gebrabbel untergehen. Siehe die "Dienstwagen-Affäre", die Tagelang das Hauptthema war und dabei kaum mehr Relevanz für die Allgemeinheit hatte, wie mein 3D-Mark06-Score (15889 3D-Marks^^).
Diese Tatsache muss den Menschen dieses Landes klar gemacht werden. Und zwar allen Altersklassen. Wobei ich dann mal zu behaupten wage, dass den älteren Generationen einige Sachen ziemlich bekannt vorkommen dürften. 
Gelingt die Informierung dieser Menschen, wird es vielleicht auch endlich den Politikern dämmern, dass sie mit dieser Panikmache und Schnellschuss-Reaktionen nur an Glaubwürdigkeit und Wählerstimmen verlieren.

*Seine Großeltern anrufen geht*


----------



## DaStash (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Genau deshalb halte ich es für so wichtig, dass die Piratenpartei es schafft die 5% Hürde zu knacken, um so besser in der Öffentlichkeit gehört werden zu können.

MfG


----------



## .Mac (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Das Problem an der ganzen Problematik ist die, dass viele Leute gar nicht wissen, was das Internet für ein Schatz ist. Durch das Internet ist eine Kontrolle des Staates durch das Volk erstmalig seit Jahrzehnten wieder möglich. Die etablierten Medien (Presse, Fernsehen, Radio) sind weder in der Lage, einen so umfassenden Blick auf die Welt zu geben, noch den Willen dazu, dies zu tun. Sie unterliegen alle den Beschränkungen der verwendeten Technologie und sind mittlerweile Medienkonzerne mit Kosten, die gedeckt werden müssen. Daher muss die Quote stimmen und die stimmt nur, wenn man möglichst skandalös daher kommt.
> Das Internet hingegen ermöglicht Jedem den Zugang zu Informationen, die ansonsten im sinnlosen Gebrabbel untergehen. Siehe die "Dienstwagen-Affäre", die Tagelang das Hauptthema war und dabei kaum mehr Relevanz für die Allgemeinheit hatte, wie mein 3D-Mark06-Score (15889 3D-Marks^^).
> Diese Tatsache muss den Menschen dieses Landes klar gemacht werden. Und zwar allen Altersklassen. Wobei ich dann mal zu behaupten wage, dass den älteren Generationen einige Sachen ziemlich bekannt vorkommen dürften.
> Gelingt die Informierung dieser Menschen, wird es vielleicht auch endlich den Politikern dämmern, dass sie mit dieser Panikmache und Schnellschuss-Reaktionen nur an Glaubwürdigkeit und Wählerstimmen verlieren.



Besser kann man es einfach nicht sagen.


----------



## jelais99 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Das Problem an der ganzen Problematik ist die, dass viele Leute gar nicht wissen, was das Internet für ein Schatz ist. Durch das Internet ist eine Kontrolle des Staates durch das Volk erstmalig seit Jahrzehnten wieder möglich. Die etablierten Medien (Presse, Fernsehen, Radio) sind weder in der Lage, einen so umfassenden Blick auf die Welt zu geben, noch den Willen dazu, dies zu tun. Sie unterliegen alle den Beschränkungen der verwendeten Technologie und sind mittlerweile Medienkonzerne mit Kosten, die gedeckt werden müssen. Daher muss die Quote stimmen und die stimmt nur, wenn man möglichst skandalös daher kommt.
> Das Internet hingegen ermöglicht Jedem den Zugang zu Informationen, die ansonsten im sinnlosen Gebrabbel untergehen. Siehe die "Dienstwagen-Affäre", die Tagelang das Hauptthema war und dabei kaum mehr Relevanz für die Allgemeinheit hatte, wie mein 3D-Mark06-Score (15889 3D-Marks^^).
> Diese Tatsache muss den Menschen dieses Landes klar gemacht werden. Und zwar allen Altersklassen. Wobei ich dann mal zu behaupten wage, dass den älteren Generationen einige Sachen ziemlich bekannt vorkommen dürften.
> Gelingt die Informierung dieser Menschen, wird es vielleicht auch endlich den Politikern dämmern, dass sie mit dieser Panikmache und Schnellschuss-Reaktionen nur an Glaubwürdigkeit und Wählerstimmen verlieren.
> ...



Das ganze ist allerdings ein zweischneidiges Schwert und funktioniert leider auch in die andere Richtung. Durch das Internet finden auch schnell Gerüchte ihre Verbreitung, deren Wahrheitsgehalt oft sehr fragwürdig sind. Zudem bin ich auch schon auf sehr viele schlecht recherchierte Artikel gestoßen, die oft ein sehr verzerrtes Bild der Realitität wiedergaben. So lässt sich auch schnell Manipulation betreiben. Sehr oft und sehr schnell wird in einem Artikel die eigene Meinung als unumstößliche Realität dargestellt. Gerade bei heise sind mir viele Artikel aufgefallen, die nicht mehr unbedingt etwas mit objektiver Berichterstattung zu tun haben. Mir ist dies im Internet weitaus häufiger aufgefallen als bei Printmedien.
Wie vieles im Leben hat das auch das Internet Schattenseiten, die sich nicht wegdiskutieren lassen bzw. sollte man sie nicht unerwähnt lassen.


----------



## Bucklew (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



jelais99 schrieb:


> Das ganze ist allerdings ein zweischneidiges Schwert und funktioniert leider auch in die andere Richtung. Durch das Internet finden auch schnell Gerüchte ihre Verbreitung, deren Wahrheitsgehalt oft sehr fragwürdig sind. Zudem bin ich auch schon auf sehr viele schlecht recherchierte Artikel gestoßen, die oft ein sehr verzerrtes Bild der Realitität wiedergaben. So lässt sich auch schnell Manipulation betreiben. Sehr oft und sehr schnell wird in einem Artikel die eigene Meinung als unumstößliche Realität dargestellt. Gerade bei heise sind mir viele Artikel aufgefallen, die nicht mehr unbedingt etwas mit objektiver Berichterstattung zu tun haben. Mir ist dies im Internet weitaus häufiger aufgefallen als bei Printmedien.


Da nehmen sich nun weder Internet noch normale Medien großartig etwas. Oder warum unterscheiden sich die Grundtenore der Artikel zwischen z.B. Spiegel und Focus dermaßen? Oder Taz und Bild? Oder....es gibt noch Millionen anderer Beispiele. 

Aber mich würde mal ein Beispiel interessieren, um überhaupt mal zu wissen, worüber wir so reden.

Hier von mir mal ein Beispiel, was in Printmedien so alles an "Wahrheit" steht:
Lügen über die Linke  BILDblog

Und das ist schon mehr als nur dreist....


----------



## jelais99 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es so etwas in den Printmedien nicht gibt, allerdings (und das ist der knackpunkt an der sache) verbreiten sich Nachrichten und Gerüchte im internet in einer derartigen Geschwindigkeit und Menge, dass es schwer ist dies immer sauber voneinander zu trennen oder zu unterscheiden.

Zudem und das ist mir persönlich schon öfters aufgefallen, ist der Umgang der Menschen im Schutz der Anonymität des Internets schon sehr fragwürdig. Es werden Videos und Bilder hineingestellt, die zum Teil die Persönlichkeitsrechte anderer erheblich verletzen. Auch wenn das ganzer dann vom Netz genomen wird, ist der Schaden doch oft beträchtlich. Das sind nur Beispiele, die allerdings verdeutlichen sollen, dass das Internet wie vieles andere auch Schattenseiten hat. Das bedeutet nicht, ich wäre für die Ausweitung von Sperr- oder Zensurmaßnahmen. Allerdings sollte es aufgrund der zunehmenden Bedeutung des Internets schon eine gesellschaftliche Diskussion geben. Die Betonung liegt dabei auf "gesellschaftlich" und nicht politisch. Das ist meines Eraqchtens auch notwendig, da das Internet auch als Kommunikationsmöglichkeit immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnt.

Aber dennoch überwiegen die Vorteile natürlich bei weitem die Nachteile und Gefahren. Das Internet bietet einfach zu viele Möglichkeiten und Chancen. 

Mein Einwand sollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es eben auch Gefahren und Schattenseiten gibt, die allerdings eher im Rahmen einer gesellschaftlichen Diskussion thematisiert werden sollten ohne gleich die Keule der politischen Intervention zu schwingen.


----------



## Bucklew (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



jelais99 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es so etwas in den Printmedien nicht gibt, allerdings (und das ist der knackpunkt an der sache) verbreiten sich Nachrichten und Gerüchte im internet in einer derartigen Geschwindigkeit und Menge, dass es schwer ist dies immer sauber voneinander zu trennen oder zu unterscheiden.


lies mal Bildblog, das ist bei den Printmedien kein bisschen anders 



jelais99 schrieb:


> Zudem und das ist mir persönlich schon öfters aufgefallen, ist der Umgang der Menschen im Schutz der Anonymität des Internets schon sehr fragwürdig. Es werden Videos und Bilder hineingestellt, die zum Teil die Persönlichkeitsrechte anderer erheblich verletzen. Auch wenn das ganzer dann vom Netz genomen wird, ist der Schaden doch oft beträchtlich. Das sind nur Beispiele, die allerdings verdeutlichen sollen, dass das Internet wie vieles andere auch Schattenseiten hat. Das bedeutet nicht, ich wäre für die Ausweitung von Sperr- oder Zensurmaßnahmen. Allerdings sollte es aufgrund der zunehmenden Bedeutung des Internets schon eine gesellschaftliche Diskussion geben. Die Betonung liegt dabei auf "gesellschaftlich" und nicht politisch. Das ist meines Eraqchtens auch notwendig, da das Internet auch als Kommunikationsmöglichkeit immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnt.


Du meinst ala BILD-Leserreporter? Oder die Fotos von den all den Opfern von z.B. Winnenden, die BILD aus SchülerVZ & Co geklaut hatte? 

Das hat null mit dem Internet zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit den Medien, die inzwischen sich alles herausnehmen und tun und lassen was sie wollen. Wovor sollte BILD (als Beispiel) auch Angst haben? Die "Strafen" vor Gericht sind lächerlich und werden 20x von den höheren Verkaufszahlen gedeckt und der Presserat ist wohl eher nen Witz. 

Ein Problem des Internets? Nein, ein Problem der einfach nur lächerlichen Medienkontrolle!


----------



## jelais99 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

@Bucklew

Ich glaube du verstehst mich nicht ganz. Das Internet bzw die Möglichkeiten Inhalte der "ganzen Welt" ohne großen Aufwand zu verbreiten bringt in einigen Bereichen die Möglichkeiten des Deutschen Rechtsstaates an seine Grenzen.

Mir ist es durchaus möglich (das sind jetzt nur Beispiele, die das Problem deutlich machen sollen, und bewusst sehr überzogen sind) meine Nachbarn bei ihrem Grillfest ganz unbeobachtet zu filmen, wenn sie sich zu später Stunde schon ziemlich peinlich benehmen. Ich stelle das ganze über einen ausländischen Provider ins Netz und lasse jeden der es wissen möchte teilhaben an den Peinlichkeiten meiner Nachbarn. Bis das ganze irgendwann dann doch vom Netz genommen wurde, wäre für meine Nachbarn schon ein erheblicher Schaden entstanden. Ohne die möglichkeiten des Internets wäre es nicht möglich, solche Sachen in dem Umfang zu verbreiten.


Ein anderes Beispiel ist die Verbreitung rechtsextremistischer Inhalte. In Deutschland erfüllt das Leugnen des Holocaustes den Straftatsbestand der Volksverhetzung, ebenso die Verbreitung oder das zur Schau stellen rechter Symbole. Dies gilt allerdings nicht für die USA. Ich könnte also auch aus Deutschland bequem solche Inhalte über einen Provider in den USA ins Netz stellen und würde somit höchst wahrscheinlich der deutschen Gerichtsbarkeit entgehen. Denn warum sollte ein Provider in den USA meine Daten herausgeben. Schließlich hätte ich nicht nach deren geltender Rechtssprechung verstoßen. 

Ich befürworte auch nicht weitere Sperr- und Zensurmaßnahmen. Allerdings sollte man über solche Themen und Probleme schon diskutieren. Es ist eben eine Tatsache, dass die Globalisierung (wenn man den Begriff nicht nur wirtschaftlich sieht) im Netz wesentlich Fortgeschrittener ist als das gesellschaftliche Leben und Denken. Daraus ergeben sich eben nicht nur Vorteile und Möglichkeiten sondern auch das ein oder andere Problem. 

Und genau darüber wäre eine gesellschaftliche Diskussion notwendig. Zurzeit werden diese Themen leider nur auf politischer Ebene geführt, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die abenteuerlichsten Forderungen gestellt werden, die nicht nur unwirksam sondern rechtlich auch sehr fragwürdig sind.

Bestes Beispiel das Zuganserschwerungsgesetz, das, wenn man die Intention des Gesetzestextes wörtlich nimmt, erst einmal gar nicht so schlecht ist. Allerdings ist das Gesetz in mehreren Punkten fragwürdig:

1. Das Kontrollgremium überprüft zwar, ob das Sperren der Seiten rechtmäßig ist bzw. ob es die Inhalte in den Rahmen des Gesetzes fallen, allerdings wird nicht überprüft, ob dem Subsidaritätsprinzip des Gesetzes (Löschen vor Sperren) überhaupt Rechnung getragen wird.

2. So wie ich es verstanden habe, sperren die Provider die entsprechenden Seiten. Allerdings überträgt der Staat damit hoheitliche Aufgaben und Kompetenzen an wirtschaftliche Unternehmen, was verfassungsrechtlich doch sehr fragwürdig sein dürfte. Jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach. Das Sperren dieser Inhalte (solange es bei solchen inhalten bleiben würde und nur eine Teilmaßnahme zur Einschränkung von Kinderpornographie wäre) an sich empfinde ich längst nicht so problematisch.

Alles was danach an Forderungen und Ideen folgte, ist letztendlich mehr als lächerlich bzw rechtlich auch nicht haltbar. Allerdings zeigt dies für mich, wie hilflos die Politik gegenüber dieser Problematik ist. Die Möglichkeiten die Rechtsstaatlichkeit in allen Bereichen aufrecht zu erhalten, versagen eben beim Internet bzw stoßen an ihre Grenzen. Das lässt sich aber auch nicht durch aberwitzige Ideen korrigieren. Daher finde ich eine gesellschaftliche Diskussion wesentlich sinnvoller als eine politische, die letztendlich alles andere als akzeptable Lösungen zu stande bringt.

Denn das was unsere Familienministerin und der ein oder andere Politiker fordern bzw verbieten möchte, sind in Wirklichkeit eher gesellschaftliche Probleme. Und da haben sich politische Lösungen meistens als nutzlos oder kontraproduktiv erwiesen. Bestes Beispiel sind die Bestrebungen die Geburtenrate in Deutschland zu erhöhen. Das lässt sich mit Sicherheit nicht durch das Elterngeld bewerkstelligen. Nach dem Krieg ging es den meisten wirtschaftlich wesentlich schlechter als heute. Dennoch war die Geburtenrate höher. Allerdings ist das gesellschafltiche Klima heute wesentlich familien- und kinderfeindlicher als damals. Und daran hat auch das Elterngeld nichts geändert.


----------



## Bucklew (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



jelais99 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verstehst mich nicht ganz. Das Internet bzw die Möglichkeiten Inhalte der "ganzen Welt" ohne großen Aufwand zu verbreiten bringt in einigen Bereichen die Möglichkeiten des Deutschen Rechtsstaates an seine Grenzen.


Nein das hab ich schon ganz gut verstanden. Nur ist das auch ohne Internet genauso ein Problem, nur hat es vorher niemanden interessiert.

Beispiel: Kinderpornos.

Es soll ja Länder geben, wo diese legal sind (lt. unserer Familienministerin, sehen viele anders). Was hindert den Prä-Internetnutzer daran ins Flugzeug zu steigen, in diese Länder zu fliegen und dort....well, you know. Der Unterschied ist defakto fast nicht vorhanden. Ja, ok, per Internet ist es natürlich billiger und einfacher - aber eben auch ohne Interaktionsmöglichkeit.

Die große Frage die sich stellt, ist folgende: Ist der Besuch einer ausländischen Website quasi ein Auslandsbesuch oder gilt weiterhin zu 100% das deutsche Recht? Ich sage (aus pragmatischen Gründen), das erstere gelten muss, ansonsten ist es völlig unmöglich das ganze durchzusetzen. Außer wir tun es ala China, kappen alle Verbindungen ins Ausland und alles was rein und raus kommt läuft über Filter. Wollen wir allerdings sicherlich nicht (zumindest ich nicht). 



jelais99 schrieb:


> Mir ist es durchaus möglich (das sind jetzt nur Beispiele, die das Problem deutlich machen sollen, und bewusst sehr überzogen sind) meine Nachbarn bei ihrem Grillfest ganz unbeobachtet zu filmen, wenn sie sich zu später Stunde schon ziemlich peinlich benehmen. Ich stelle das ganze über einen ausländischen Provider ins Netz und lasse jeden der es wissen möchte teilhaben an den Peinlichkeiten meiner Nachbarn. Bis das ganze irgendwann dann doch vom Netz genommen wurde, wäre für meine Nachbarn schon ein erheblicher Schaden entstanden. Ohne die möglichkeiten des Internets wäre es nicht möglich, solche Sachen in dem Umfang zu verbreiten.


Das Pendant: Du machst das Video, kopierst es 20x auf VHS und steckst es jedem Nachbarn inkl Arbeitgeber in den Briefkasten. Und dann? Schaden ist genauso groß (wenn nicht sogar größer) und verhindern lässt es sich auch nicht. Das du dann als Videomacher identifiziert wirst, halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.



jelais99 schrieb:


> Ein anderes Beispiel ist die Verbreitung rechtsextremistischer Inhalte. In Deutschland erfüllt das Leugnen des Holocaustes den Straftatsbestand der Volksverhetzung, ebenso die Verbreitung oder das zur Schau stellen rechter Symbole. Dies gilt allerdings nicht für die USA. Ich könnte also auch aus Deutschland bequem solche Inhalte über einen Provider in den USA ins Netz stellen und würde somit höchst wahrscheinlich der deutschen Gerichtsbarkeit entgehen. Denn warum sollte ein Provider in den USA meine Daten herausgeben. Schließlich hätte ich nicht nach deren geltender Rechtssprechung verstoßen.


Und Morgen wird der Telefonanschluß von Udo Voigt gesperrt, weil er könnte ja auch "***************************!" ins Telefon brüllen wenn ich ihn anrufe?

Ich verstehe deine Argumentation (auch bezüglich Presse) nur imho sind das einfach "Ängste" die völlig übertrieben und unnötig sind, weil es eben auch problemlos ohne Internet möglich wäre. Wir leben halt in einer globalisierten Welt und damit muss man ebne Leben, dass andere Völker andere Dinger als strafbar ansehen und manche nicht.

Ich persönlich (und wohl fast jeder Internetnutzer) findet es positiv. Das es einem 60jährigen Politiker, der (ich liebe die Umschreibung ) "das Internet noch ausdruckt" Angst macht kann ich verstehen. Ich denke es ist ein Generationenkonflikt, der sich in spätestens 10 Jahren gelegt hat.

Wenn ich mir z.B. die Killerspieldiskussion anschaue - es ist sehr ähnlich zu Dungons & Dragons Diskussion in den 70/80er Jahren in den USA. Quasi 1/1 gleich.


----------



## jelais99 (17. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Argumentation (auch bezüglich Presse) nur imho sind das einfach "Ängste" die völlig übertrieben und unnötig sind, weil es eben auch problemlos ohne Internet möglich wäre. Wir leben halt in einer globalisierten Welt und damit muss man ebne Leben, dass andere Völker andere Dinger als strafbar ansehen und manche nicht.
> 
> Ich persönlich (und wohl fast jeder Internetnutzer) findet es positiv. Das es einem 60jährigen Politiker, der (ich liebe die Umschreibung ) "das Internet noch ausdruckt" Angst macht kann ich verstehen. Ich denke es ist ein Generationenkonflikt, der sich in spätestens 10 Jahren gelegt hat.
> 
> Wenn ich mir z.B. die Killerspieldiskussion anschaue - es ist sehr ähnlich zu Dungons & Dragons Diskussion in den 70/80er Jahren in den USA. Quasi 1/1 gleich.



Und genau darauf will ich letztendlich hinaus. Man begegnet dem Internet gesellschaftlich nicht so vorbehaltlos. Und genau das ist dann aber ein gesellschaftliches Problem und kein politisches. Daher ist dieser politische Aktionismus eher kontraproduktiv, denn er schürt Ängste und trägt nicht unbedingt dazu bei den von dir angesprochenen Generationenkonflikt zu lösen. Dennoch sollte man das alles nicht unbedingt unter den Tisch kehren, sondern offen und sachlich darüber diskutieren können. Der politische Aktionismus dieser Tage verhindert so etwas aber eher, indem er polarisiert und Fronten schafft.

Naja und was die Killerspieldiskussion angeht, bleibe ich ziemlich gelassen. Denn wie du bereits treffend angemerkt hast erinnert es stark an die D&D Diskussion, an die Diskussion über "Gewaltvideos" über Heavy Metal usw. Und was ist damals dabei rausgekommen? Nichts ..... Es hätte auch nicht anders sein können. Und so wird es auch bei den "Killerspielen" sein. Viel Wirbel um nichts.


----------



## Bucklew (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



jelais99 schrieb:


> Und genau darauf will ich letztendlich hinaus. Man begegnet dem Internet gesellschaftlich nicht so vorbehaltlos. Und genau das ist dann aber ein gesellschaftliches Problem und kein politisches. Daher ist dieser politische Aktionismus eher kontraproduktiv, denn er schürt Ängste und trägt nicht unbedingt dazu bei den von dir angesprochenen Generationenkonflikt zu lösen. Dennoch sollte man das alles nicht unbedingt unter den Tisch kehren, sondern offen und sachlich darüber diskutieren können. Der politische Aktionismus dieser Tage verhindert so etwas aber eher, indem er polarisiert und Fronten schafft.
> 
> Naja und was die Killerspieldiskussion angeht, bleibe ich ziemlich gelassen. Denn wie du bereits treffend angemerkt hast erinnert es stark an die D&D Diskussion, an die Diskussion über "Gewaltvideos" über Heavy Metal usw. Und was ist damals dabei rausgekommen? Nichts ..... Es hätte auch nicht anders sein können. Und so wird es auch bei den "Killerspielen" sein. Viel Wirbel um nichts.


Ein Generationenkonflikt ist imho kein gesellschaftliches Problem. Ein gesellschaftliches Problem wäre ein weitgehenderes Problem, auch über Altersschichten, hier reden wir ja nur über durch Altersunterschiede zustande kommende "Probleme". Es sind ja nichtmal Probleme, sondern nur eine ältere Generation, die das neuere sonstwas nicht verstehen wollen oder können.

Das Problem ist das zunehmende Durchschnittsalter in der Republik. Bei der Europawahl hat die CDU ihre Mehrheit gegenüber der SPD allein durch die Wähler 60+ erreicht - in jeder anderen Altersgruppe lag die CDU unterhalb der SPD. Dennoch reichte es unterm Strich für die wesentlich größere Gesamtanzahl. Das ist schon ziemlich krass. Und klar, dass da die Parteien die älteren Leute IMMER auf der Rechnung haben müssen. Eine Rentenkürzung im Wahlprogramm? Unmöglich. Killerspiele verbieten? Super! Die Jugend verkommt ja eh immer mehr, gerade noch in der Abschlußklasse bei Pro7 gesehen.

Das Traurige daran ist, dass diese Leute den Lügen der Politiker glauben und (noch viel schlimmer!) diese Politiker die Lügen UNGESTRAFT verbreiten dürfen! Wahrscheinlich JEDER wird wohl in den Knast gehen, der Frau von der leyen als Lügnerin und sonstiges in einem Zeitungsinterview bezeichnet (was sie aber nachweislich ist!), aber sie selbst darf damit ungestraft weiter auf ihrem Posten bleiben. Ich bin definitiv dafür, für Politik eine entsprechende Strafprozeßordnung fest zu legen. Wer ein Gesetz (ala VDS) vorlegt und diese dann vom BGH dermaßen gemaßregelt wird, erhält ein entsprechendes Berufsverbot und Bußgeld. Die mitstimmenden Regierenden (egal ob Bundestag oder -rat) erhalten Geldbußen. Ob unter solchen Bestimmungen eine VDS genehmigt worden wäre? Ich denke nicht. Und genau das ist der Grund.

Ist eine kleine Partei (ala NPD) gegen die Verfassung wird sie verboten, macht das eine Volkspartei, werden den entsprechenden Leuten sogar noch rente & Co bezahlt. Und DAS kann es einfach nicht sein!


----------



## DaStash (18. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



jelais99 schrieb:


> Mir ist es durchaus möglich (das sind jetzt nur Beispiele, die das Problem deutlich machen sollen, und bewusst sehr überzogen sind) meine Nachbarn bei ihrem Grillfest ganz unbeobachtet zu filmen, wenn sie sich zu später Stunde schon ziemlich peinlich benehmen. Ich stelle das ganze über einen ausländischen Provider ins Netz und lasse jeden der es wissen möchte teilhaben an den Peinlichkeiten meiner Nachbarn. Bis das ganze irgendwann dann doch vom Netz genommen wurde, wäre für meine Nachbarn schon ein erheblicher Schaden entstanden. Ohne die möglichkeiten des Internets wäre es nicht möglich, solche Sachen in dem Umfang zu verbreiten.


 Aber was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?


> Ein anderes Beispiel ist die Verbreitung rechtsextremistischer Inhalte. In Deutschland erfüllt das Leugnen des Holocaustes den Straftatsbestand der Volksverhetzung, ebenso die Verbreitung oder das zur Schau stellen rechter Symbole. Dies gilt allerdings nicht für die USA. Ich könnte also auch aus Deutschland bequem solche Inhalte über einen Provider in den USA ins Netz stellen und würde somit höchst wahrscheinlich der deutschen Gerichtsbarkeit entgehen. Denn warum sollte ein Provider in den USA meine Daten herausgeben. Schließlich hätte ich nicht nach deren geltender Rechtssprechung verstoßen.


 Als Äquivalent dazu könntest du auch in die USA fahren und dort mit Hakenkreuzen rumlaufen und dir ein Hitlerbärtchen wachsen lassen. Das wäre in Deutschland genausowenig erlaubt. Soll man aus den Gründen das Reisen in die USA verbieten?(siehe Anlehnung an Netzsperren) 


> Ich befürworte auch nicht weitere Sperr- und Zensurmaßnahmen. Allerdings sollte man über solche Themen und Probleme schon diskutieren. Es ist eben eine Tatsache, dass die Globalisierung (wenn man den Begriff nicht nur wirtschaftlich sieht) im Netz wesentlich Fortgeschrittener ist als das gesellschaftliche Leben und Denken. Daraus ergeben sich eben nicht nur Vorteile und Möglichkeiten sondern auch das ein oder andere Problem.


 Dem wiederspreche ich. Die Globalisierung ist nicht fortgeschrittener. Das Einzige was das Netz macht, ist die Sachen die ohnehin schon gemacht werden, einer breiten Öffentlichkeit(bei Interesse) zur Verfügung stellen. Dadurch das man einfach die Möglichkeit hat, all die Absurditäten und Abscheulichkeiten auf der ganzen Welt von einem Ort aus zu sehen, könnte durchaus der Eindruck entstehen, dass Netzt ist böse etc. Aber letztendlich ist es nur ein "Ort", wo man zentral all die schlimmen Sachen auf der Welt mitbekommt, die einem vorher einfach nur verborgen gewesen sind. Ein SPiegel des IST-Zustandes sozusagen. Um dem Entgegenzuwirken müsste man die Probleme angehen und nicht darüber diskutieren sie auszublenden. 


> Und genau darüber wäre eine gesellschaftliche Diskussion notwendig. Zurzeit werden diese Themen leider nur auf politischer Ebene geführt, mit dem Ergebnis, dass die abenteuerlichsten Forderungen gestellt werden, die nicht nur unwirksam sondern rechtlich auch sehr fragwürdig sind.


Ich habe leider nicht das Gefühl das auf politischer Ebene bei diesen Themen gros diskutiert wird. Da wird eher , auf Grund der anstehenden Wahlen, blinder, politischer Aktionismus praktiziert.


> Bestes Beispiel das Zuganserschwerungsgesetz, das, wenn man die Intention des Gesetzestextes wörtlich nimmt, erst einmal gar nicht so schlecht ist. Allerdings ist das Gesetz in mehreren Punkten fragwürdig:


 Wenn man es wort wörtlich nimmt, dann findet man es gut über das Problem der KiPo einen Schleier der Vergesslichkeit zu hängen.


> 1. Das Kontrollgremium überprüft zwar, ob das Sperren der Seiten rechtmäßig ist bzw. ob es die Inhalte in den Rahmen des Gesetzes fallen, allerdings wird nicht überprüft, ob dem Subsidaritätsprinzip des Gesetzes (Löschen vor Sperren) überhaupt Rechnung getragen wird.


 Und es hat keinen wirklichen Einfluss. Dieser Punkt wurde nur eingerichtet, um den Kritikern etwas entgegenzukommen, jedoch wirkungslos. Oder hat dieses Gremium, wie oft tagt es eigentlich?, irgendwelche Entsscheidungsbefugnisse?


> 2. So wie ich es verstanden habe, sperren die Provider die entsprechenden Seiten. Allerdings überträgt der Staat damit hoheitliche Aufgaben und Kompetenzen an wirtschaftliche Unternehmen, was verfassungsrechtlich doch sehr fragwürdig sein dürfte. Jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach. Das Sperren dieser Inhalte (solange es bei solchen inhalten bleiben würde und nur eine Teilmaßnahme zur Einschränkung von Kinderpornographie wäre) an sich empfinde ich längst nicht so problematisch.


 Nein. Für die zu sperrenden Inhalte ist das BKA verantwortlich und übernimmt seit 1945 erstmals wieder zwei Ämter. Die Executive und die Judicative. Die Provider setzen dies lediglich technisch um.


> Alles was danach an Forderungen und Ideen folgte, ist letztendlich mehr als lächerlich bzw rechtlich auch nicht haltbar. Allerdings zeigt dies für mich, wie hilflos die Politik gegenüber dieser Problematik ist. Die Möglichkeiten die Rechtsstaatlichkeit in allen Bereichen aufrecht zu erhalten, versagen eben beim Internet bzw stoßen an ihre Grenzen. Das lässt sich aber auch nicht durch aberwitzige Ideen korrigieren. Daher finde ich eine gesellschaftliche Diskussion wesentlich sinnvoller als eine politische, die letztendlich alles andere als akzeptable Lösungen zu stande bringt.


 Man kann nun einmal nicht international, nationales Recht durchsetzen, es sei denn man koorperiert mit anderen Ländern.


> Denn das was unsere Familienministerin und der ein oder andere Politiker fordern bzw verbieten möchte, sind in Wirklichkeit eher gesellschaftliche Probleme. Und da haben sich politische Lösungen meistens als nutzlos oder kontraproduktiv erwiesen. Bestes Beispiel sind die Bestrebungen die Geburtenrate in Deutschland zu erhöhen. Das lässt sich mit Sicherheit nicht durch das Elterngeld bewerkstelligen. Nach dem Krieg ging es den meisten wirtschaftlich wesentlich schlechter als heute. Dennoch war die Geburtenrate höher. Allerdings ist das gesellschafltiche Klima heute wesentlich familien- und kinderfeindlicher als damals. Und daran hat auch das Elterngeld nichts geändert.


Es wird halt leider oft nur symptomatisch agiert, anstatt gleich die Probleme bei ihren Wurzeln zu packen.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Und Morgen wird der Telefonanschluß von Udo Voigt gesperrt, weil er könnte ja auch "***************************!" ins Telefon brüllen wenn ich ihn anrufe?


Eigentlich nicht witzig aber........ LOL!!! 
Die Vorstellung ist geil. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (19. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Langsam hackt es bei denen wirklich:

heise online - 19.08.09 - BKA-Chef: Umgehen von Kinderporno-Sperren ist strafbar


----------



## riedochs (19. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ein bisschen realitaetsfremd der Gute.


----------



## frEnzy (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich glaube, der hat das so gemeint, dass wenn jemand auf die Stopp-Seite gelangt ist und diese dann umgeht, dann kann er nicht mehr geltend machen, ausversehen auf KiPo gestoßen zu sein. Sollte es also zu einem Prozess kommen und es wird gezeigt, dass jemand erst auf eine Stopp-Seite gelangt ist, diese dann absichtlich umgangen hat um dahinter zu gucken, dann kann man schon von Vorsatz ausgehen.

Wie die damit umgehen wolen, wenn jemand die Stopp-Seite gar nicht sehen konnte, weil er einen eigenen DNS-Server eingestellt hat, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## TobiMontana (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

anstatt so einen zensur quatsch sollten die sich lieber mal drum kümmern, dass so seiten vom netz genommen werden! höhere Strafverfolgung usw.


----------



## frEnzy (21. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Die sollten sich auch eher darum kümmern, dass sowas gar nicht erst passiert und das die Kinder bei sich zu Hause sicher sind!! Aber das ist politisch nicht gewollt bzw. es gibt einfach wichtigere Dinge...


----------



## .Mac (22. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Gerade in einem anderen Forum drüber gelesen.

"Der Spiegel wird von vdL aus einer Presseveranstaltung ohne Grund verwiesen."

Die Frau ist wirklich bisschen pralle, würde da gerne mehr drüber wissen warum der Spiegel ohne jeglichen Grund ausgeschlossen wurde.

http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1017806.html


----------



## DaStash (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der hat das so gemeint, dass wenn jemand auf die Stopp-Seite gelangt ist und diese dann umgeht, dann kann er nicht mehr geltend machen, ausversehen auf KiPo gestoßen zu sein. Sollte es also zu einem Prozess kommen und es wird gezeigt, dass jemand erst auf eine Stopp-Seite gelangt ist, diese dann absichtlich umgangen hat um dahinter zu gucken, dann kann man schon von Vorsatz ausgehen.
> 
> Wie die damit umgehen wolen, wenn jemand die Stopp-Seite gar nicht sehen konnte, weil er einen eigenen DNS-Server eingestellt hat, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht.


Wie ist denn das, wenn man permanent einen Proxy benutz? Dann sieht man ja die Stop-Schilder nicht und tut dies "unwissentlich". Beziehungsweise, bedeutet das damit, dass nun Proxys perse verboten sind?? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.  Meineserachtens wird da nur mit Säbeln gerasselt.



.Mac schrieb:


> Gerade in einem anderen Forum drüber gelesen.
> 
> "Der Spiegel wird von vdL aus einer Presseveranstaltung ohne Grund verwiesen."
> 
> ...


Ja, dass ist wirklich fremd, dass man auf einer öffentlichen Presseveranstaltung bestimmte Medien ausschliesst, beziehungsweise diese nicht zulässt, weil es sich angeblich um einen geschlossenen Kreis handelt....

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Aber so sind sie, unsere Politiker. Total den Bezug zur Realität verloren...


----------



## jelais99 (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Allerdings darf man bei dem Video folgendes nicht vergessen. Wie die Pressemitteilung ausgesehen hat bzw. welche Medien eingeladen wurden, ist nicht ersichtlich. Wie in dem Video zu sehen ist, waren auch Kinder anwesend. Ich würde da auch versuchen den Kreis so klein wie möglich zu halten. Ich denke es war eine Veranstaltung für die lokale Presse, und auch so konzepiert.


----------



## JePe (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Die Pressemitteilung habe ich mal angefuegt. "Eingeladen" - wird da eigentlich niemand. Das wird hier aber niemanden davon abhalten zu fordern, dass im Beisein von Kleinkindern als szenetypischer© Dekoration Fragen ueber Netzsperren und Kinderpornographie gestellt werden duerfen. Weil der Baum der Pressefreiheit eben von Zeit zu Zeit mit dem Blut von Kleinkindern gegossen werden muss.

Du verschwendest hier Deine Zeit.


----------



## Bucklew (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> Das wird hier aber niemanden davon abhalten zu fordern, dass im Beisein von Kleinkindern als szenetypischer© Dekoration Fragen ueber Netzsperren und Kinderpornographie gestellt werden duerfen. Weil der Baum der Pressefreiheit eben von Zeit zu Zeit mit dem Blut von Kleinkindern gegossen werden muss.


Wie kommst du auf den Blödsinn (wie schon im anderen Thread), dass SpiegelTV über Kinderpornographie oder Netzsperren mit der Ministerin und/oder Bundestagsabgeordneten sprechen möchte? Ich finde dazu absolut keinen Hinweis, außer, dass das Team von SpiegelTV gern diesem Pressetermin (wie auch die anderen Angehörigen der Lokalpresse) beigewohnt hätten. Warum sollte das die Lokalpresse tun und SpiegelTV nicht?


----------



## jelais99 (24. August 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Frau von der Leyen wurde von Frau Connemann zu dieser Veranstaltung eingeladen. Von einer Einladung kann ich nichts lesen. Und natürlich wird zu solchen Anlässen die lokale Presse eingeladen. Das wird dann aber in der Regel von den Einrichtungen getan.
Ich arbeite selbst in einer sozialen Einrichtung und wir hatten auch schon Frau Connemann zu Besuch. Die Einladung der lokalen Presse ging dabei von unserer Einrichtung aus. 
Und es ist auch sinnvoll das zu begrenzen und den Rahmen so klein wie möglich zu halten.


----------



## frEnzy (9. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Die Politik im Ganzen und der Wahlkampf im Speziellen ist schon ein schmutziges Geschäfft. Gestern wurde die Immunität von Jörg Tauss aufgehoben und heute wurde er angeklagt. Hier meine zwei Cent dazu:

Wer sich die ganzen Umstände dieses Falls genauer anschaut, der wird sehen, dass es hier um wesentlich mehr ging, als nur um einen Abgeordneten, der privat ermittelt hat.

Ja, ich glaube Tauss! Und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:

- Er wollte der SPD klar machen, wie unsinnig der Antrag von Zensursula war, KiPo zu sperren. Er hat darum selbst ermittelt um zu zeigen, dass sich der Vertrieb eben nicht aufs Internet sützt sondern übers Handy und über die Post abgewickelt wird. Das Vorgehen mag zwar naiv gewesen sein aber sein Ziel war wohl ehrbar. Es kam aber nicht mehr zu seiner Rede, weil just genau an dem Tag wo er die Rede halten sollte seine Büros und seine Wohnung durchsucht worden sind und er so mundtot gemacht wurde. Denn wer glaubt schon einem "Pädophilen" der gegen KiPo-Sperren redet? Zufall? Ich wette nicht!

- Das Material, welches bei Tauss angeblich gefunden worden ist, entspricht nun mal gar nicht dem, was angeblich normalerweise bei Pädophilen gefunden wird (Tauss 150 - 300 Dateien, normal: mehrere 1000 Dateien)

- Die Arbeitsweise des Staatsanwalts ist und war unter aller Sau, zumindest was die Veröffentlichung von angeblichen "Tatsachen" angeht --> Vorverurteilung durch den Staatsanwalt und die meisten Medien! Die Unschuldsvermutung war damit sozusagen hinfällig. Diesen Fleck wird Tauss, auch wenn freigesprochen wird, nie wieder los werden, da er ja medial bereits mehrfach "hingerichtet" wurde!

- Tauss hat sich in seiner Zeit als Politiker und durch seine Art gerne mal Klartext zu reden, nicht unbedingt viele Freunde gemacht. Er gallt als unbequemer Mensch, eben weil er auf den Dummsinn (Vorratsdatenspeicherung, Internet-Zensur etc.) seiner Kollegen laut gezeigt hat. Jetzt hat er die Rechnung dafür bekommen -> ein unbequemer Politiker weniger...

- Der letzte und für mich leider auch einleuchtendste Punkt ist der, dass ich unseren Top-Politikern leider wirklich alles zutraue und es sich leider bereits viel zu oft bewahrheitet hat, dass hier und da bewusst Einfluss genommen worden ist und Druck ausgeübt wurde, um Dinge in die gewünschte Richtung zu drängen, so lange es gewissen Günstlingen in der eigenen Partei, Parteifreunden, der eigenen Sippschaft oder in der Wirtschaft gut tat. Es ist einfach naiv davon auszugehen, dass es hier anders gelaufen sein soll, vor allem wenn man sich anschaut, wer alles davon profitiert, wenn es so jemanden wie Tauss nicht mehr gibt.

Es gibt noch wesentlich mehr Ungereimtheiten! Leider gibts viel zu wenig mutige Journalisten, die den ganzen Fall mal hinterfragen und unvoreingenommen berichten.

Bis zum Urteil gilt: Tauss ist unschuldig bis seine Schuld bewiesen wurde und egal was die Medien berichten!!

So, das musste eben mal raus


----------



## DaStash (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*UPDATE 11.09.2009*
*"Nichts verstanden"* hat wiedereinmal unsere Justizministerin Frau Zypris, wenn man sich mal ihr aktuelles Interview in der TAZ anschaut. Verständnisvoll jedoch ahnungslos versucht sie die Vorgehensweise der SPD mit diesem Thema schönzureden. Gleichzeit läßt sie keine Möglichkeit aus, den Piraten und somit, aus ihrer Sicht, der ganzen Netzgemeinde fehlende politische Professionalität und insbesonderes fehlende Programmatik bei den Piraten, siehe folgendes Zitat(Frau Zypris):_"Es reicht nicht, wenn sich die Programmatik einer Partei darin erschöpft, einem Lebensgefühl Ausdruck zu verleihen nach dem Motto: wir sind jung, wir kennen das Netz und ihr Alten versteht davon nichts."_
Quelle zur News

@Frenzy
Ich gebe Dir in allen Punkten Recht. Es ist unverständlich wie offensichtlich die Unschuldsvermutung von dem Staatsanwalt mit Füßen getreten wird. Dagegen würde ich auf jeden Fall vorgehen.

MfG


----------



## TwilightAngel (11. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Bei den Piraten muss man schlicht abwarten, wie sie sich in den nächsten Jahren entwickeln. Bei der nächsten (nicht diesen) Bundestagswahl könnte das Wahlprogramm der Piraten anders aussehen, breiter gefächert z. B. Weiß mans heute? Nein.
Wenn sie die Piraten schon so schlecht machen, wieso nicht auch die BüSos mit ihren mehr als fragwürdigen Thesen? Schon seltsam. 
Mir fehlen auch einige Themen im Wahlprogramm der Piraten, aber mir fehlen auch für mich wichtige Punkte bei den Altparteien. Genauer gesagt bin ich nicht so doof einer Partei zu glauben, die erst sagen "Sperren/Löschen nur von KiPos" und dann später doch auch Killerspiele dazuzunehmen um dann vor der Wahl wieder einen auf gut Freund zu machen.
Und gleich zu sagen "wer gegen Netzsperren ist und nichts gegen KiPos macht ist nicht besser" (sinngemäß) hats eh nicht verstanden. Nur wenn jemand gegen Netzsperren ist heisst das nicht, dass er nichts gegen KiPos machen will. Er wills nur vielleicht anders und besser machen.

Es gibt nur einen Weg gegen KiPos: Knallhartes, schnelles Vorgehen gegen Produzenten und Verbreiter durch verbesserte internationale Zusammenarbeit. Natürlich ist das aufwändig und natürlich kostet das Geld und natürlich ist es gefährlich, aber anders gehts nicht. Sperren/Löschen reicht einfach nicht. Bevor der Staat was löscht/sperrt, hat man das auf 10 neue Server verteilt. Schlag dem Tausendfüssler nicht den Arm ab, wenn sein Kopf alles steuert und dieser das Ziel sein sollte.


----------



## poiu (12. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hallo 

ab und zu besuche ich die Seite -> Sempervideo.de ist manchmal ganz hilfreich, empfehlenswert ist sie wenn ihr DAUs irgend etwas am PC erklären müsst. 

Die Videos sind nach kennstnissstand sortiert, also sollten ihr auch für euren wissenstand interessantes finden . 

aber zum thema : 

aktuell werden die Wahlprogramme der parteien im Punkto neue Medien / Internet &co untersucht 

SemperVideo.de  Parteien zur Bundestagswahl 2009

auf alle fälle mal sehenswert 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/skFIolKMt1w&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/skFIolKMt1w&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>


----------



## Bucklew (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

heise online - 13.09.09 - Polizeigewalt auf Demo gegen den Überwachungsstaat

Das sollte man sich mal durchlesen und dann vorallem das entsprechende Youtube-Video mal anschauen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDYfm-NsXq8

Da muss man ja schon langsam Angst haben irgendwo auf eine Demo zu gehen, weil selbst die Nachfrage nach der Dienstnummer offensichtlich so eine Provokation darstellt, dass man zusammengeschlagen wird - inkl einiger Umstehender. Mit Demokratie hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun.


----------



## DaStash (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Einfach nur dreist. Ich hoffe derjenige bekommt eine Disziplinarstrafe. 

MfG


----------



## poiu (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

YouTube - Angriff statt Freiheit - Demonstranten werden brutal von Polizei geschlagen


wobei ich bissl geschmunzelt habe.

nein nicht über die Situation , sondern über Schäuble , CDu & Co die wollen doch mehr überwachung, nach dem Moto wir haben auch Kameras 


So wie ich die Tagschau kenne kamm das 100% nicht in denn Nachrichten :lo:


die ermittlungen gegen die beamten werden wohl auch eingestellt und die jenigen gejagt  die das Video gedreht haben!


----------



## Poulton (13. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

So schlimm es sein mag, nur wenn ich mir folgende Umstände anschaue:



> holten die in Einsatzmontur angerückten Ordnungshüter dabei einen Vermummten unsanft aus der Menge. "Das war unterhalb von Schützenfestniveau", kritisierte padeluun den Vorgang scharf gegenüber heise online.


Was gibt es da zu kritisieren? Auf Demonstrationen herrscht Vermummungsverbot. Sollen die Beamten Händchenhaltend zu der Person gehen und sie höflichst darum bitten, doch bitte die Vermummung abzulegen? Gerade die Ausschreitungen am 1. Mai, sowie die Woche wieder in Hamburg, sorgen nun nicht gerade dafür, das die Polizisten mal über was hinwegsehen.



> Der neben vielen bunten Gruppierungen etwa von Oppositionsparteien an der Demo auch beteiligte *Antifaschistische Block* moniert nach Angaben der taz in einer Mitteilung,


Warum wundert es mich nicht, das sobald die Polizei wieder einmal durchgreift, unsere feinen Herren der Antifanten nicht weit sind?
Vorallem die und die Partei die Linke müssen sich gerade über Überwachung und Vorratsdatenspeicherung echauffieren. Sind doch für sie pauschal Trachtenverbände, Heimatvertriebenenverbände, Burschenschaften und sogar Teile der Bundeswehr rechtsextrem. Auch allgemein sind sie ja nicht gerade für Meinungsfreiheit bekannt, wo sie doch mit ihrem nebulösen "Kampf gegen Rechts", kurzerhand auch Konservative und Nationale(und das sind in aller Regel keine NPD Wähler) das Recht auf diese, etc. absprechen wollen. 
Glaubwürdig ist somit ihr Engagement gegen Vorratsdatenspeicherung und Überwachung im Allgemeinen, nicht.


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



poiu schrieb:


> YouTube - Angriff statt Freiheit - Demonstranten werden brutal von Polizei geschlagen
> 
> 
> wobei ich bissl geschmunzelt habe.
> ...


 
Der Fall macht wirklich Schlagzeilen. Mittlerweile ist ja ein Strafverfahren für die beteiligten Beamten wegen Körperverletzung im Amt eingeleitet worden. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.

MfG


----------



## poiu (14. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

und langsam tauchen auch andere Video mitschnitte auf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JNSW8KaAZ-U&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JNSW8KaAZ-U&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


hört mal die Stimme von dem  

bei diesen Halben  Hemd musste der Muskelprotz wohl zeigen wo der Hammer hängt. Der Typ wäre nicht mal für mich nee Gefahr 

schade das dass Video immer noch so Kurz ist.


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*UPDATE 14.09.2009*
Hier nun die Neuauflage des mittlerweile legändären "Du bist Terrorist"-Videos. Es heißt "Rette deine Freiheit" und hinterleuchtet die bereits angesprochenen Themen und zeigt neue drohende und bestehende Szenarien auf.
Fazit: Sehr empfehlenswert!
Quelle zur News

Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OwrMroEiHj0&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OwrMroEiHj0&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

MfG


----------



## gowengel (15. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Jetzt kommt wieder Speku^^

So wies derzeit aussieht, kann die Union nur regieren, WENN sie einen Koalitionspartner hat, in dem Falle höchstwahscheinlich die FDP. Die CDU ist für die Internetsperren, die FDP dagegen, mal sehen was sich daraus so ergeben wird...

Falls es CDU + FDP wieder an die "Macht" schafft, werden manche Atommeiler länger laufen als geplant, aber immerhin besser, als den Strom von den Franzosen oder Norwegen, die ihren Strom auch hauptsächlich aus Atomkraft gewinnen, zu kaufen.

Das wäre bei einer "Roten Ampel" Koalition aus Rot, Rot, Grün nach den jetztigen Wahlversprechen nicht in Sicht, also ===> Strom wird von den Nachbarn gekauft, die auch Strom aus Atomkraft gewinnen... + evtl. Steigerung des Preise durch Transportkosten...

Allerdings wäre bei einer solchen "Notfallkoalition" die Mehrheit der "Politiker" gegen unsere wundervolle Internetzensur...

Das gibt zumindest mir jetzt zu denken..., was lieber Internetzensur, die ohne Probleme umgangen werden kann, oder die Erhöhung des Strompreise durch rein offensichtliche Misswirtschaft? Denkt drüber nach!^^


----------



## doghma (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ähm, ganz einfach: keine Zensur!

Ob die nun einfach umgangen werden kann ist ja nichtmal relevant. Wenns nämlich erstmal anfängt hört es auch nicht wieder auf, sondern wird vermutlich noch gesteigert.

EDIT: btw, der Spot ist echt gelungen


----------



## DaStash (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hat jemand von euch gestern die Wahlkampfforum auf ZDF geguckt?
Bei dem Thema Internetsperren, haben die beiden zitierten Pfeifen von youtube der Thematik überhaupt nicht gut getan. Sie haben Zensursular quasi den Ball vors Tor gelegt und den Torwart entfernt, so das sie ihn nur noch versenken musste. Niemand ist auf die falschen Argumente der Frau von der Leyen eingegangen und so konnte sie mit ihrer billigen und falschen Wahlkampfpolemik die Stimmen für sich einheimsen. Zugang wurde gesperrt, behauptete sie, dass ist falsch! Internetseiten können nicht gelöscht werden, dass ist falsch! Siehe AK Zensur und das das Gros der KiPo-Seiten auf Amerikanischen und europäischen Servern liegt. Transparenz des BKA ist auch falsch. Diese Listen sind nicht einsehbar, von der allg. Öfentlichkeit und bekannter Maßen sind die Eintragungen in Absprache mit anderen Ländern geschehen, wo nachweislich 50% der Eintragungen gar nichts mit KiPo zu tun hatten. Und als absolute Verblödung empfinde ich den Zensursular Song, der jede Seriösität und Ernsthaftigkeit den Kritikern dieser Maßnahme abspricht. Wirklich enttäuschend und absolut, thematisch, nicht representativ....

MfG

MfG


----------



## doghma (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Welche Minute? Sendung um 20:15 oder die spätere?


----------



## DaStash (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



doghma schrieb:


> Welche Minute? Sendung um 20:15 oder die spätere?


Die Spätere. Die genaue Minute kann ich jetzt nicht sagen aber es war Anfang des letzten Drittels in etwa. 
Sobald das zweite Video online ist schaue ich mal nach.
Es war wirklich sehr enttäuschend, wie offensichtlich falsch dieses Thema in die Öffentlichkeit transportiert wurde.

p.s.: Ich meinte natürlich das Wahlkampfforum. 

MfG


----------



## doghma (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich könnt nur noch kotzen....

Mal wieder die Kiposchurkenstaaten hervorgeholt. Natürlich gibt es viele Länder die (Zitat Zensursula) "nicht explizit" Kipo sperren. Nun ist es aber so, dass in diesen Ländern Ponrographie allgemein verboten ist.

6 Wahltherapeuten, was soll das sein? Die gute sollte mal hier vorbeischauen.

Kinderpornographie = Kindesmißbrauch ? Naja....Sie meint wohl den dokumentierten sexuellen Mißbrauch.

"Ich umgehe bewusst diese Sperre weil ich Kipos suche", was für eine Aussage. Dahinter gleich der Haustürvergleich, toll. Und der Ampelvergleich, lol. Nix rote Ampel überfahren, Ampel aus.

Wenn ich diese Frau in den Medien sehe wird mir jedesmal richtig übel. Weg mit der Frau!


----------



## poiu (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

lass mich mal so sagen wenn ich die Sehe, fehlt nicht viel und ich werde ausfallend und das nicht seitdem sie mit dieser Propaganda angefangen hat.

Ich erinner mich an so eine Sendung da ging es um Familie, Erziehung , allein Erziehende Eltern , Arbeitende,  deren Probleme usw 
und da wollte die sich zu wort melden, ihr könnt euch ja mal denken was da aus ihren Mund für ein Gebrabel kommt 

Ich Bezweifle das  die eigenltich die Namen ihrer Kinder kennt.

schon wegen denn aussagen zu Familie & Co musste die CDU eigentlich bei der Wahl 20% weniger schaffen , aber das Wahlvieh ... ach lassen wir das.


ich hoffe mal das die großspurige aufregung im Netz auch zu einer höheren Wahlbeteildigung führt und sich nicht alle am Samstag das Hirn aus dem Kopf saufen.

Das ist das Größte Problem die Ganzen Verkalkten gehen immer brav zur wahl.


----------



## DaStash (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ich hatte ein wenig das Gefühl, das die Darstellung dieses Themas in eine bestimmte Richtung gehen sollte, auch seitens der ZDF Redaktion, die ja für die Auswahl der Kommentare verantwortlich sind. Und diese haben aj bekanntlich der Zensursular in die Hände gepsielt und entsprachen in keinster Weise dem, wofür die Netzsperrengegner stehen.

MfG


----------



## doghma (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Was auch nett anzusehen war: Als das mit dem Zensursulavideo anfing, ihr Blick. Sah dezent nach Hass aus. Hat sich nicht wirklich mit ihrer Aussage gedeckt.


----------



## doghma (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



poiu schrieb:


> .... sich nicht alle am Samstag das Hirn aus dem Kopf saufen.



Hey, es ist Samstag, immer doch!


----------



## DaStash (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



doghma schrieb:


> Was auch nett anzusehen war: Als das mit dem Zensursulavideo anfing, ihr Blick. Sah dezent nach Hass aus. Hat sich nicht wirklich mit ihrer Aussage gedeckt.


Vor allem als der "Grüne" meinte, dass sollten Sie vielleicht mal ernst nehmen und sie darauf antwortete, dass er nicht die Kreativität schlecht reden solle, was er gar nicht gemacht hatte....
Die Frau ist sowas von..... ich spreche es höflichkeitshalber mal lieber nicht aus...

p.s.: Leider emfinde ich im Übrigen das Video als wenig hilfreich, wenn wir als berechtigte Kritiker dadurch an Glaubwürdigkeit und Seriösität verlieren. Und gernau das geschah gestern.

MfG


----------



## doghma (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Vielleicht sollte man sich mal nen Schlagerstar mieten, so teuer sind die ja nun wirklich nicht, und den einen Song singen lassen, seriös versteht sich. Das würde dann auch das ältere Semester ansprechen.


----------



## poiu (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



doghma schrieb:


> Hey, es ist Samstag, immer doch!



ja klar  aber dann wählt per Briefwahl.
Ich kenn das schon alle regen sich  auf , aber haben am So dann so einen Karter das wieder nur der verkalkte teil der Republik zur wahl geht 

Ich hab übrigens noch nie anders gewählt, leigt aber auch an einen unschönen erlebniss, da war ich als teenie dabei als meine eltern wählen waren 



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein wenig das Gefühl, das die Darstellung dieses Themas in eine bestimmte Richtung gehen sollte, auch seitens der ZDF Redaktion, die ja für die Auswahl der Kommentare verantwortlich sind. Und diese haben aj bekanntlich der Zensursular in die Hände gepsielt und entsprachen in keinster Weise dem, wofür die Netzsperrengegner stehen.
> 
> MfG



denn eindruck hab ich auch immer öffter , gestern war der Pumukel von der Linken ( kA wie die heißt ) im ZDF Mittagsmagazin zugeschaltet und die Moderatorin hat dauernd darauf gedrängt das die linke nur das alles sagt weil sie ja sowieso nicht Regieren will.
Als dann als einwand kamm, wir sind in vielen Ländern beteiligt und wollen aber halt unsere Vorstellungen Durchsetzen, hat die trotzdem gar nicht auf die Antwort regiert sondern ihren Blödsinn verzapft 

als weiterse Beispiel würde ich die Berichterstatung vom ARD zu denn Petitionene und denn Piraten nennen.

Für mich sieht es so aus als wolle man jegliche Konkurenz Diskreditieren und uns eine schöne welt zeigen mit der Perfekten Kanzlerin & Co

Denn bei dem was Zenursula sagt ,macht man es nicht, obwohl man die ganz ganz einfach Öffentlich fertig machen könnte.

Zum letzten Punkt würde mich auch eure sicht der Dinge interissieren !


----------



## DaStash (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



poiu schrieb:


> Denn bei dem was Zenursula sagt macht man es nicht, obwohl man die ganz ganz einfach Öffentlich fertig machen könnte.
> 
> Zum letzten Punkt würde mich auch eure sicht der Dinge interissieren !


Sehe ich genauso. 
Jedem ihrer gestrigen angebrachten"Argumente" könnte man mit Leichtigkeit mit mehreren anderen wiederlegen. Ein guter Fundus wäre dann z. B. dieser Thread hier. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

So, hier nun das Video zum Wahlforum Teil 2.
Ab Minute 47 geht es um das Thema Internetsperren. 
Es ist wirklich, m. M. n., sehr auffällig, wie der Redaktionsauswahl an unquallifizierten Beiträgen dazu, den "Scheinargumenten" der Frau von der Leyen in die Hände spielen. Es ist unerträglich das solche offensichtliche Lügen nicht sofort wiederlegt werden können. Dazu wäre es hilfreich gewesen jemanden von den Piraten zu interviewen und nicht Youtubebeiträge zu zeigen, wo ein bestimmter Punkt herauszitiert wurde, der ein völlig falsches Bild vermittelt. Wenn man sich die Youtubebeiträge als Ganzes anschaut, dann würde man auch verstehen warum diese Maßnahme nichts außer Wahlkampfstimmen der Uninformierten bringt.

Link zum Wahlforum zweiter Teil

MfG


----------



## DOTL (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Leute, das ist ein Kommentar-Thread zu einer News. Meinungen/Anregungen rund zum politischen Programm der FDP bitte in diesen Thread:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nschaft/69689-fdp-pro-kontra.html#post1118090


----------



## poiu (16. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Danke DOTL  ein ander Mod hätte hier Rügen verteilt.

@DaStash

irgendwie ist mir der Link vorhin entgangen , werd mir das später mal in der Mediathek ansehen 

Danke
poiu


EDIT :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IZULXA3xzHM&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IZULXA3xzHM&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## DaStash (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

*UPDATE 25.09.2009*
Trotz Aufforderung der EU den Entwurf bis zum 08.10.2009 vorzulegen, halte das BKA diesen immernoch unter Geheimhaltungspflicht und plane statt dessen die notwändigen Prozesse und Verfahren abschzuschliesen sowie die Richtlinien, druckausübend auf die Provider, festzulegen. 
Quelle zur News


----------



## doghma (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Pispers ist einfach nur genial. USA und Terror auch sehr lustig...das A*******h im Wandschrank 

Die Provider sollten es einfach nicht machen, basta. Nix Gesetz, nix machen. Soll das BKA doch Druck ausüben. Will das BKA dann die Läden dichtmachen? Diese ganze Verfassungsfeindliche Sch***e muss endlich mal ein Ende haben.

EDIT: Etwas OT, aber .... heise online - 25.09.09 - Innenministerium will Verfassungsschutz zur Polizei machen


----------



## DaStash (25. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



doghma schrieb:


> EDIT: Etwas OT, aber .... heise online - 25.09.09 - Innenministerium will Verfassungsschutz zur Polizei machen


Habe ich auch schon gelesen. Wirklich erschreckend wenn man sich die Visionen des Innenministeriums mal vor Augen führt. Aber dies entspricht natürlich nicht der Auffassung des Innenministeriums sondern stellt lediglich eine Zusammenfassung von verschiedenen Referatswünschen dar, die nicht gesamtheitlich representativ sind. 

MfG


----------



## doghma (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Damit der Fred nicht austrocknet...
heise online - 29.09.09 - Provider arbeiten weiter an Netz-Sperren


----------



## poiu (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

hab irgendwo (glaube telepolis )folgenden kommentar gelesen 



> Tschüss Sozialstaat , hallo Überwachungsstaat



bin jetzt mal gespannt an wieviel der Wahlversprechen von vor der Wahl sich der Guildo noch erinnert  

das Problem ist das die am aben soviel saufen das die am Montag nix mehr wissen, Reset


----------



## DaStash (29. September 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



poiu schrieb:


> hab irgendwo (glaube telepolis )folgenden kommentar gelesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt, ich hatte es auch so verstanden das es einen Neustart geben wird. 

MfG


----------



## doghma (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wieder mal was neues.

heise online - Brüssel signalisiert grünes Licht für Sperrgesetz


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Gerade frisch aus der Presse gekommen, die Tinte ist noch feucht.

Schwarz-gelber Koalitionspoker: FDP stoppt Internetsperren - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## Bucklew (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Anders gesagt: Die Internetsperren werden ein 1-2 Jahre verschoben. Dadurch kann die FDP ihr Gesicht behalten (in allen anderen Punkten sind sie ja zugunsten einer Koalition eingeknickt).


----------



## frEnzy (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hm... also streng genommen ändert sich rein gar nichts.

- Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Es werden nach wie vor nahezu alle Kommunikationsdaten gespeichert und bei Bedarf ausgewertet. BTW: Was sind eigentlich schwere Gefahrensituationen?

- Zugangserschwerungsgesetz: Wenn eine KiPo-Seite nicht gelöscht werden kann, wird die Seite gesperrt. Das steht so aber bereits im Gesetz drin 

- Online-Durchsuchung: Wie bisher gilt, dass ein Richterbeschluss vorliegen muss. Gut ist jedoch, dass die Berechtigung zur Online-Durchsuchung nicht ausgeweitet wurden.

- Bundeswehr im Inland ist weiterhin ein No-Go und das ist gut so!

- Von der "Visa-Warndatei" höre ich hier zum ersten mal... kann ich erstmal nicht viel zu sagen, außer dass mal wieder Daten gesammelt werden sollen.

Wir sehen also: Was hier als Erfolg verkauft wird, ist in Wirklichkeit die Bewegung auf der Stelle. Es wurde im Prinzip nichts geändert und das ist eigentlich kein Erfolg sondern eine herbe Niederlage für eine Partei, die sich groß auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat, sich für die Bürgerrechte einzusetzen. Und wir Bucklew schon schrieb ist das ganze ja nur zeitlich befristet und die Ergebnisse sollen in einem Jahr neu bewertet werden. Und in einem Jahr kann viel passieren. Ich sag mal vorraus, dass alles so bleibt oder verschärft werden muss


----------



## Bucklew (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> BTW: Was sind eigentlich schwere Gefahrensituationen?


Das hat der Spiegel komisch ausgedrückt, damit sind (im Endeffekt) schwere Straftaten gemeint. Diese Einschränkung (also Nutzung der VDS nur bei schweren Straftaten) hatte so auch das BVerfG in der Eilentscheidung zum thema VDS gemacht und wird sie wohl auch beim endgültigen Urteil (erwartet für nächstes Jahr) fällen, evtl noch weitgehender.

Die Liste der Delikte gibts auch:

§ 100c StPO


----------



## DaStash (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Hm... also streng genommen ändert sich rein gar nichts.
> - Zugangserschwerungsgesetz: Wenn eine KiPo-Seite nicht gelöscht werden kann, wird die Seite gesperrt. Das steht so aber bereits im Gesetz drin


Genau das habe ich auch gerade gedacht. Es wird einfach nur das umgesetzt was im Zugangserschwerungsgesetzt gefordert wird, erst löschen und bei Nichterfolg erst Sperren. Wo da jetzt das Gesetz gekippt wurde ist mir auch schleierhaft.
Naja, so läuft das eben. Man muss aus Sch****e Gold machen oder anders gesagt, man muss den Wähler eine Niederlage als Erfolg verkaufen können. 


> - Online-Durchsuchung: Wie bisher gilt, dass ein Richterbeschluss vorliegen muss. Gut ist jedoch, dass die Berechtigung zur Online-Durchsuchung nicht ausgeweitet wurden.


 Noch nicht. 


> Wir sehen also: Was hier als Erfolg verkauft wird, ist in Wirklichkeit die Bewegung auf der Stelle. Es wurde im Prinzip nichts geändert und das ist eigentlich kein Erfolg sondern eine herbe Niederlage für eine Partei, die sich groß auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat, sich für die Bürgerrechte einzusetzen. Und wir Bucklew schon schrieb ist das ganze ja nur zeitlich befristet und die Ergebnisse sollen in einem Jahr neu bewertet werden. Und in einem Jahr kann viel passieren. Ich sag mal vorraus, dass alles so bleibt oder verschärft werden muss


Das Problem ist, dass es viel zu viele Leichtgläubige Wähler gibt, die solche Fehlinformationen nicht kritisch Hinterfragen und diese für bare Münze nehmen. Aber das hat man ja auch schon ganz gut bei der Diskussion über die Netzsperren mitbekommen. 
Eigentlich traurig. Da gilt es einfach ein zwei Generationen auszusitzen, bis diejenige nachrutscht die sich einigermaßen mit diesen Thematiken, Bürgerrechte, auskennt.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Das hat der Spiegel komisch ausgedrückt, damit sind (im Endeffekt) schwere Straftaten gemeint. Diese Einschränkung (also Nutzung der VDS nur bei schweren Straftaten) hatte so auch das BVerfG in der Eilentscheidung zum thema VDS gemacht und wird sie wohl auch beim endgültigen Urteil (erwartet für nächstes Jahr) fällen, evtl noch weitgehender.
> 
> Die Liste der Delikte gibts auch:
> 
> § 100c StPO


Ganz schön krass wieviele Straftatdelikte diese Maßnahmen legitimieren, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

MfG


----------



## Greeny (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> - Bundeswehr im Inland ist weiterhin ein No-Go und das ist gut so!


 
Könntest Du das mal begründen?


----------



## DaStash (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Weil es in dem Link zur Diskussion steht, siehe einige Posts vorher. 

MfG


----------



## Greeny (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Sorry, ich finds nicht. Welche Nummer hat der denn?


----------



## DaStash (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

#999

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Hier ist noch mal ein Bericht, der die ganzen Punkte mal etwas deutlicher erklärt, was da jetzt anders ist, als bisher: Innere Sicherheit: Punktsieg für die FDP - Politik | STERN.DE

Demnach ändert sich nämlich doch einiges! Wenn auch nicht so gravierend, wie erhofft.



Greeny schrieb:


> Könntest Du das mal begründen?



Klar  Ich finde es richtig, dass die Bundeswehr nicht so im Inland eingesetzt werden kann, wie der Herr Schäuble das gern möchte. Dies versucht er schon seit Jahren immer mal wieder auf den Tisch zu bringen, scheitert damit aber jedesmal wieder (verständlicher Weise), da es dafür eine Grundgesetzänderung geben muss. Dafür brauchts aber eine Zweidrittelmehrheit und die wird er niemals bekommen. Zumindest nicht dafür.


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Für alle die es interessiert habe ich eine interessante Stellungnnahme zum Thema Kinderpornographie und Jörg Tauss gefunden, in welcher er die einzelnen Punkte aus der Anklageschrift kommentiert.
Was denkt ihr, klingen diese Punkte stimmig oder entsprechen sie er der öffentlichen Darstellung wiedersprüchig zu sein?
22.09.2009 | Tauss nimmt bei Report Mainz Stellung - Jörg Tauss MdB

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Passt zum Gesamtbild des ganzen Vorgangs.


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Und wie ist das Gesamtbild des Vorgangs, wie siehst du es?

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Es gibt einige Möglichkeiten. Ich halte diese hier für am wahrscheinlisten:

- Da wurde ein unbequemer Politiker, der wahrschenlich einzig Kompetente, was KiPo und Internet anging, aus dem Weg geräumt, damit das Sperrengesetz durchgesetzt werden kann (mit damit erhofften Stimmenfang einiger Parteien). Dass da ein paar mächtige Leute im Hintergrund die Strippen gezogen haben, liegt nahe, da sich das Verhalten der Staatsanwaltschaft und das zeitliche Zusammentreffen der geplanten Rede von Tauss und der Durchsuchung seiner Wohnung/Büro anders schlecht erklären lässt.


----------



## DarthTK (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Ganz ehrlich gesagt ist bisher der Datenschutz reiner Täterschutz. 

Und ich lasse das absichtlich einfach mal so alleine stehen.


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Redest du von Datenschutz allgemein oder meinst du bestimmte Aspekte?

MfG


----------



## DarthTK (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Der allgemeine Datenschutz. Sicher ist er ok. Aber es trifft auch Menschen/Einrichtungen/Firmen, vor denen - so krass es klingen mag - gewarnt gehört. Ich finde die Aktion in Berlin mit den Gaststätten, die zu schmutzige Küchen haben, sehr gut.


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DarthTK schrieb:


> Der allgemeine Datenschutz. Sicher ist er ok. Aber es trifft auch Menschen/Einrichtungen/Firmen, vor denen - so krass es klingen mag - gewarnt gehört. Ich finde die Aktion in Berlin mit den Gaststätten, die zu schmutzige Küchen haben, sehr gut.


Das hat rein gar nichts mit Datenschutz zu tun, sondern mit Verbrauchertransparenz. 
Des Weiteren findet das so viel wie ich weiß nicht in ganz Berlin, sondern lediglich in Pankow statt.

"Der Datenschutzbeauftragte des Landes Berlin, Alexander Dix, hat mit der Veröffentlichung der Betriebe und der konkreten Mängel kein Problem. Im Gegenteil: Das sei "ein wesentlicher Schritt zu mehr Transparenz für den Verbraucher"; es gebe "keine datenschutzrechtlichen Bedenken". 

MfG


----------



## DarthTK (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wird aber immer wieder von denen angekreidet, die es trifft. Anders ausgedrückt ist es auch Anprangerung, die ich - in gewissem Maße - auch befürworte.


----------



## DaStash (3. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Nein, wie ich schrieb. Es handelt sich dabei um eine Transparenzmaßnahme um Verbraucher zu schützen und hat nichts mit Datenschutz zu tun. 

Um nochmal auf das Thema zurückzukommen, du empfindest also den allgemeinen Datenschutz als Täterschutz. Demnach sind alle die ihr Recht wahrnehmen woll ihre private Daten geschütz haben zu wollen für die Täter, habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (4. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Wer hats nochmal gesagt? "Eine Demokratie zeichnet sich durch Datenverzicht aus" oder so änlich, sinngemäß aber getroffen.

Meine Daten gehen niemanden etwas an, außer meine direkten Vertragspartner und da auch nur die Daten, die für den Vertrag von Belang und absolut notwendig sind. Mein Vorschlag für eine Grundlage des neuen Datenschutzgesetzes:

Bei den Daten die gespeichert werden dürfen, darf es sich ausschließlich nur um die Daten handeln, die zu einem entsprechenden Vertrag absolut notwendig sind. Hier gilt das Minimalprinzip. Eine anderweitige Weiterverwendung der Daten ist in jedem Fall unerwünscht bzw. bedarf eines gesonderten Vertrages, der keine Bedingung für bzw. ein Bestandteil des ursprünglichen Vertrags sein darf. Jeder Missbrauch, also die Benutzung der Daten zu einem anderen Zweck, als dem des Vertragsinhalts, sowie die Weitergabe an Dritte wird mit Geldstrafen im siebenstelligen Bereich oder min. 3 Jahren Gefängnis ohne Bewehrung bestraft. Die Daten sind mit Beendigung des Vertrages unverzüglich aus dem aktuellen Datenbestand als auch den dazugehörigen Datenbackups zu löschen. Im Falle der Datenweitergabe wird auch der Empfänger der Daten zur Rechenschaft gezogen, da diese Daten ihn nichts angehen und er sie nicht haben darf. Auch hier wird mit Geldstrafen im siebenstelligen Bereich oder min. 3 Jahren Gefängnis ohne Bewehrung bestraft

Damit wäre meiner Meinung nach alles gesagt  Guter Vorschlag?


----------



## DarthTK (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Wer hats nochmal gesagt? "Eine Demokratie zeichnet sich durch Datenverzicht aus" oder so änlich, sinngemäß aber getroffen.
> 
> Meine Daten gehen niemanden etwas an, außer meine direkten Vertragspartner und da auch nur die Daten, die für den Vertrag von Belang und absolut notwendig sind. Mein Vorschlag für eine Grundlage des neuen Datenschutzgesetzes:
> 
> ...



Auch wenn du es eher ironisch gemeint hast, aber du würdest hier von der Strafandrohung her, jemanden härter bestrafen als einen Vergewaltiger.


----------



## frEnzy (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Das liegt aber nur daran, dass Vergewaltiger leider nicht hart genug bestraft werden...


----------



## KTMDoki (5. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nur daran, dass Vergewaltiger leider nicht hart genug bestraft werden...



Interessanter Ansatz, ein wenig hart, aber sonst kommt ja e nix dabei raus...


----------



## frEnzy (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Neue Nachrichten! Unser Bundespräsident "verweigert" erstmal de Unterschrift für das Gesetz. Er fordert erst eine ausdrückliche Stellungsnahme der Regierung  Das lässt hoffen!!

Quelle: Internetsperren: Köhler verweigert Unterschrift fürs Filtergesetz - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

PS: Ich bin schwer beeindruckt von diesem Schritt... ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass Köhler da so vorgeht. Eigentlich hätte er der Regierung das Gesetz um die Ohren hauen müssen aber auf politische Art und Weise tut er das ja gerade auch. Nur eben etwas diplomatischer


----------



## DaStash (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Genial, erst die Aussetzung des Gesetzes und jetzt die vorläufige Verweigerung der Unterschrift. anscheind hat es wirklich etwas bewirkt zu versuchen öffentlichskeitswiksam dagegen Vorzugehen. 

Das ist wirklich toll und läßt ein wenig hoffen das es nicht ganz so schlecht mit der demokratie bestellt ist. 

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (30. November 2009)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Naja, 50% Skepsis bleiben aber noch. Schließlich ist Köhlers Verhalten in diesem Fall mehr als Anrüchig, finde ich. Begründung:

- Warum hat er es nicht gleich gekippt als das Gesetz beschlossen worden ist?
- Warum kippt er es erst nach der Wahl und nicht damal, als es beschlossen worden ist?
- Warum kippt er es nicht jetzt sondern meldet nur "Redebedarf" an?

Außerdem bleibt die bittere Frage: Hätte er auch den Redebedarf angemeldet, wenn nicht im neuen Koalitionsvertrag stehen würde, dass das Gesetz erstmal ausgesetzt werden soll?

Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr kommt mir der Gedanke, dass Köhler

a) der CDU/CSU die Wahl nicht kaputt machen wollte
b) auf diese Weise einen eleganten Weg gefunden hat, den neuen Koalitionsvertrag umzusetzen, ohne dass er der CDU/CSU vorwerfen muss, dass sie totalen Mist fabriziert haben. Jetzt kann die neue Regierung sich damit profilieren, das ach so umstrittene Gesetz selbst für ungültig zu erklären bzw. hat Zeit bekommen, ein neues Zensurvorhaben zu starten, welches diesmal besser vorbereitet ist, damit es nicht gleich wieder gestoppt wird.

Ich wette, dass jetzt entweder

* erstmal die richtigen Umstände (sprich Gesetze) geschaffen werden, dass das Sperrengesetz legal sein würde
* oder das wird genau so gehandhabt, wie aktuell mit Nikolaus Brender (Link 1, Link 2): Augen zu und durch!

Ich gehe auf jeden Fall davon aus: Das war nicht der letzte Versuch gewesen sein, die Hoheit übers Deutsch-Netz zu erlangen. Das Zensurgesetz kommt in der ein oder anderen versteckten Version. Das ist sicher!


----------



## JePe (15. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

_Der Verband der deutschen Internetwirtschaft (Eco) hat offenbar  Erfolge im Kampf gegen Kinderpornografie nur vorgegaukelt. Das berichtet  die "Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung", die sich auf eine interne  Stichprobe des Verbands bezieht. Demnach hat der Eco im vergangenen  Sommer 144 kinderpornografische Web-Seiten an Inhope gemeldet, den  internationalen Dachverband der Beschwerdehotlines.

   Allein von den 110 amerikanischen Seiten, berichtet die "Frankfurter  Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung", sei mehr als die Haelfte noch Monate spaeter  abrufbar gewesen. Auch in Russland, Holland, Japan und Tschechien haetten  Loeschantraege oft wochenlang gebraucht. Das Ergebnis des Experiments  habe der Eco verschwiegen - und weiterhin auf vermeintliche Erfolge von  Inhope verwiesen.  _ 

Quelle.

Tauss verurteilt, die vorgeblich problemlos moegliche Loeschung wohl doch schwieriger in der Umsetzung als in ihrer propagandistischen Ausschlachtung ... hard times fuer digitale Freiheitskaempfer.


----------



## poiu (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

meinst nicht das man dann eher lieber dafür sorgen sollte das die Seiten effizienter gelöscht werden!

In EU ländern sollte das Problemlos möglich sein, und ich mit denn USA kann man bestimmt auch was aushandeln.

Anstatt auf Internationaler Ebene besser zusammenzuarbeiten, ist natürlich besser vor allem die Augen zu schließen und nichts zu tun, oder wie?


----------



## DaStash (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



JePe schrieb:


> _Der Verband der deutschen Internetwirtschaft (Eco) hat offenbar  Erfolge im Kampf gegen Kinderpornografie nur vorgegaukelt. Das berichtet  die "Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung", die sich auf eine interne  Stichprobe des Verbands bezieht. Demnach hat der Eco im vergangenen  Sommer 144 kinderpornografische Web-Seiten an Inhope gemeldet, den  internationalen Dachverband der Beschwerdehotlines.
> 
> Allein von den 110 amerikanischen Seiten, berichtet die "Frankfurter  Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung", sei mehr als die Haelfte noch Monate spaeter  abrufbar gewesen. Auch in Russland, Holland, Japan und Tschechien haetten  Loeschantraege oft wochenlang gebraucht. Das Ergebnis des Experiments  habe der Eco verschwiegen - und weiterhin auf vermeintliche Erfolge von  Inhope verwiesen.  _
> 
> ...


Ja, dann ist dem so. Wirklich keine Nachricht die man in dem Zusammenhang gerne liest und dennoch ist es "wirksamer", wenn Seiten gelöscht werden, auch wenn dies mehrere Wochen dauert, als wenn diese nur mit einer leicht zu umgehenden Sperre versehen werden und so "dauerhaft" zugängig sind. Es herrscht auf jeden Fall noch Optimierungsbedarf in der Umsetzung der Löschanträge.



poiu schrieb:


> meinst nicht das man dann eher lieber dafür sorgen sollte das die Seiten effizienter gelöscht werden!
> 
> In EU ländern sollte das Problemlos möglich sein, und ich mit denn USA kann man bestimmt auch was aushandeln.


 Gerade mit einem solch moralischem Land wie die USA sollte es gehen, ja.


> Anstatt auf Internationaler Ebene besser zusammenzuarbeiten, ist natürlich besser vor allem die Augen zu schließen und nichts zu tun, oder wie?


Natürlich nicht und jeder vernünftig denkende Mensch wird dem auch zustimmen.

MfG


----------



## poiu (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Gerade mit einem solch moralischem Land wie die USA sollte es gehen, ja.




Darauf wollte ich hinaus, eigentlich könnten die Medien wieder mal eine Sau durch die Stadt jagen, ein Aufhänger wäre das schon. Ich sehe schon die Bild " USA unterstützen KiPo" aber komisch das keiner drauf eingeht 

Für mich ist das nur ein Anzeichen dafür das die Politik bzw die antreibenden Befürworter,  nur denn Schein waren wollen was zu tun, sich also Medienwirksam Profilieren.


----------



## Odatas (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Update] Internetzensur per Hintertürchen. BKA-Vertrag bestätigt Vermutungen!*

Es ist alles nicht so einfach wie man denkt....Die Macht der hießigen Organisationen wird ein bischen überbewertet....Auch innerhalb der Eu kan das BKA Anträge stellen in den Ländern usw...aber das dauert meist Wochen bis die bearbeitet werden....von den USA ganz zu schweigen...

Es gibt noch kein wirskammes länderübergreifendes System zur schnellen Löschung der Seiten....Die Möglichkeiten unserer Behörden sind auf dem internationalen Markt leider sehr beschränkt... Deshalb begrüße ich die "Parole" "Sperren bis zur Löschung" Den sperren können die Behörden die Seiten für uns in windeseile...auch wenn die versierten Nutzer das leicht umgehen können...So schützt es doch auch vor einem ungewollten Betretten der Seite.

Man muss nur eine wirksame Methode finden dieses Verfahren gegen missbrauch zu schützen...Die Listen sind wohl schon aus dem Grund nicht offen zu legen da die Leute die auf solche Seiten gezielt rauf wollen natürlich dann eine schöne Quelle haben...Die Sperren können sie auch auch fix umgehen...

Wobei das alles eigentlich Müll ist.

Von 100 Tätern verbreitet nur ein einziger seine Aufnahmen im Web....Die anderen 99 sind schon von vorne rein aus der Sache raus.

Außerdem an die die härte Strafen fordern....Vergewaltiger z.b. sind Triebtäter....Der läuft nicht durch die Gegend und will ne Frau vergewaltigen doch bevor er das macht googlet er die Strafe und überlegt sich das noch einmal...Zur Abschreckung nützen bei solchen Mensch die Strafen garnichts.

Man kann nur dafür sorgen das jemand die selbst Tat nie wieder tun kann...Und das Gesetzt haben wir schon...Die Sicherheitsverwahrung...Längern als für Immer kennen ja nicht mal die Katholiken...

Just my 2 cents^^


----------

